# Goals Thread



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

I know there have been threads like this before (Goals for the next few months, Goals for over the summer, Goals not yet achieved, I check the search function), but none of them have been one where you can just post goals and when you want to achieve them. I think that would be a good idea, and you can see what other people are aiming and when they want to learn it by so you can choose what to learn next. I'll start.

*Goal*
Learn all OLLs
*Deadline*
April 17th at 6:35 and 12 seconds PM (that date has no significance at all, in case you were wondering, I just randomly made up some time in mid April)

EDIT - One more thing, this should be for cubing-related goals.
EDIT 2 - Once your deadline hits, you can post here and say if you achieved your goal or not, or if you do achieve your goal, you can post here and say so. If you don't achieve your goal, reset your goal with a new deadline.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal*
Average sub-3:30 minutes BLD.
*Deadline*
Mid-april, as well.


Edit: already achieved two days later.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal*
a sub-14 3x3 average of 12 (my current best is 14.07)
*Deadline*
March 7, 2009 5:48am (I actually have a reason for this...)


----------



## jcuber (Jan 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> *Goal*
> a sub-14 3x3 average of 12 (my current best is 14.07)
> *Deadline*
> March 7, 2009 5:48am (I actually have a reason for this...)



Going to the fort lee competition? see you there


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal*
Do 3x3x3 BLD with M2/R2 consistently
*Deadline*
April 30th at 11:59 PM and 59 seconds (That way I can spend May improving)

I quit this goal. I decided I'm not doing M2/R2 anymore. Look ahead a little for my new goal.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > *Goal*
> ...


 no, Toronto Open Winter


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

Consistent. Sub. 20s. Deadline: Denver Open '09 (if there is one).


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 30, 2009)

constant sub- 1:30 for 3x3BLD, deadline April the 7th.


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 30, 2009)

My goals:

*Sub-30 3x3x3 average using my new method
*Sub-5:00 3x3 blind solving average
*Sub- 15.00 pyraminx average
*Sub- 1.30 magic average

Deadline: May16 (my birthday)

I hope I can get them


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

Third goal today, I just keep thinking of them. One about 3x3x3 algorithms, one about BLD, now this is just about normal speed:

*Goal*
Get sub-20 averages
*Deadline*
December 2, 2009 at 12:00 noon (one year after I started cubing)


----------



## jcuber (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal*
Learn PLL's
*Deadline*
March 7, 2009 (Fort Lee competition)


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

I was going to learn M2/R2, but I changed my mind:

*Goal*
Learn Turbo edges and (maybe) Turbo corners for BLD
*Deadline*
February 8th, any time.

I never said I would actually SOLVE it blindfolded with Turbo by then. I just said I'll UNDERSTAND it by then.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 30, 2009)

happa95 said:


> *Goal*
> Average sub-3:30 minutes BLD.
> *Deadline*
> Mid-april, as well.



Mine is similar
sub-8 minutes BLD.
February 5th.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal:*

Learn all OLL's 

*Deadline:*

March 1st


----------



## minsarker (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goals*
1. Sub 40 average of 5, 3x3
2. Sub 180 average of 5, 4x4
3. Break in my new storeboughts and get a DIY

*Deadlines*
1. February 28th
2. February 21st
3. ASAP


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goals*
1. Sub-30 average, 3x3x3, sub-20 single
2. Learn ALL PLLs (currently: 12/21) and be able to get sub-5 consistently on all
3. Sub-13 average, 2x2x2, sub-8 single

*Deadlines*
1 and 2. Whenever the Toronto Open Winter is (if it's March 7th, it's the day before my 18th birthday )
3. Whenever I have three days available to memorize all of the Guimond ones, after #1 and 2 are completed.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal*
My main goal right now is to get one successful 4x4 and 5x5 blindfold solve.

*Deadline* 
Center comms are all I really have left to learn, so I'm shooting for anytime before the end of february. We'll see....


----------



## TMOY (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal:* A really consistent sub-10 mins on 7^3.
*Deadline:* ASAP. I really hate when the timer stops while I'm in the very last commutators


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal:* Consistently sub-30 3x3x3
*Deadline:* Before I die


----------



## Rawn (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal*
Average sub-20 consistantly.
*Deadline*
April 1st (My birthday...... I'm serious )


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal*
Get a Sub-20 average for 3x3
Get a Sub-10 average for 2x2
(quite a realistic goal in my opinion)
*Deadline*
28 February 2009 (A.k.a. Singapore Open 2009)


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal *
consistent sub-30 3x3x3 averages (currently 31-34)
75%+ accuracy and sub-5 on 3x3x3 BLD (current PB - 5:45 but low accuracy)
sub 2:30 on 4x4x4 (currently around 3:00) 
new goal - get a successful BLD solve at the UK open 09 (any time will do, pref under 7 minutes)

*Deadline*
none really, but I would like to be much better than my goals for the UK open 09.
UK open 09 (BLD solve)


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 30, 2009)

Learning Full Fridrich till end of April and get an avg sub 30 and a single sub 25
learning BLD method...


----------



## Winston (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal*
3x3:Average sub-17.5 sec(10/12)
5x5:Average sub-2:40 min
Finish the OLLs 

*Deadline*
March 2009


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 30, 2009)

sub-30 at 3x3x3
sub-5 at 5x5x5
deadline: Benelux Open second day

learning bld: may 6th


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goals*
Learn all OLLs
Sub-14 average of 25 on 3x3
Sub-9 single on 3x3
Sub 1:10 average 10 of 12 on 4x4
Sub 40 average 10 of 12 on Square-1

*Deadline*
May, perhaps?


----------



## julesv (Jan 30, 2009)

Learn Fridrich F2L
Deadline? ASAP


----------



## Littlegupper (Jan 30, 2009)

byu said:


> *Deadline*
> April 17th at 6:35 and 12 seconds PM (that date has no significance at all, in case you were wondering, I just randomly made up some time in mid April)



He! That is my birthday


----------



## Pr3miuM (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goals:*

Sub-20 PB. (It's 26,90 now).
Sub-30 average of 12.
First complete BLD solve whitout peeking during the solve if I managed to get all edges right (All moves done are still BLD ofc).

*Deadline:*

1st of March (2009).


*Edit*
On the first try I got my first clean succesfull BLD solve already just now!


----------



## MistArts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goal:* Learn all CLL's
*Deadline:* Friday, February 13th


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 30, 2009)

Goal: Get sub-30 on computer 4x4x4 lucky or non-lucky
Deadline: None


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2009)

*Goals:*
Learn all CLL's
Learn all OLL's
Sub 12 average of 12 - 3x3
Sub 1 average of 12 - 4x4
Sub 1:50 average of 12 - 5x5
Sub 1:30 average of 12 - Minx
Sub 30 consistantly - OH

*Deadlines*
July 1st
March 1st - same as Levi
March 1st
March 1st
April 1st
February 20th
February 20th.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Jan 31, 2009)

Currently: ~60 average Petrus, 2 look PLL, 1 look OLL (there's only the edges up cases if you're using Petrus, which makes only 7 cases I think, lol)

Goals:

Learn all PLLs (don't really have a deadline, will do in spare time)
Sub 50 (by March)
Sub 40 (by June)

I would have more goals, but I'm not really that committed.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Learn all of 2LOLL and 2LPLL. Not full OLL and PLL. I'm too lazy. Also, get at least Sub-2 minutes all the time, not just for some. And maybe get Sub-1 minute. That would be great.  Some time February-March for memorizing the LL algorithms, and maybe March-April, maybe May if I'm slow for getting Sub-2 minutes.


----------



## KevinK (Jan 31, 2009)

sub-8 2x2 average-completed
sub-20 3x3 average of 12-completed
sub-2:00 4x4 average-completed
sub-4:00 5x5 average-completed
sub-50 2x2 bld average with 99% accuracy
sub-4:00 3x3 bld average with 66% accuracy
a successful 4x4 bld
get fast (purposefully unspecific) at feet
sub-50 OH average-completed
all OLLs (two more to go)
be able to use freestyle for bld

No deadline, just be happy for each accomplishment.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 31, 2009)

Lot of Goal!

*Goal: *(hardest to easiest)
Sub 20 average 3x3x3 (currently 26)
Sub 2minutes PB 3x3x3 BLD and 2:30 average
BLD 4x4x4
7/7 multi BLD
sub 2 minute average on 4x4x4
not being so slow at 5x5x5 (more than 5 minutes, now)

*Deadline :*
August 2009


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 31, 2009)

*Goals*
sub30
learn all PLL  
Learn most/ all OLLs
* i do have a couple of the olls and plls down so yea..

*Deadline*
March 13 2009 My birthday 

EDIT: 3x3x3 cube LOL oops forgot to mention


----------



## byu (Jan 31, 2009)

A lot of people are combining their goals. When I came up with a fourth goal, I decided I would combine my previous ones too.

*Goals*
Get sub-20 averages
Learn all OLLs
Learn Turbo edges
Get a sub-4 BLD solve

*Deadlines*
December 2, 2009
April 17, 2009
April 30, 2009
May 31, 2009


----------



## Liquiddi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Goals*
Learn all CMLL
Get sub 30 on 3x3x3
Get sub 2 minutes on 4x4x4
Get sub 3 minutes on 5x5x5
Get sub 7 minutes on 6x6x6
Get sub 10 minutes on 7x7x7

*Deadlines*

Next summer or so.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 1, 2009)

happa95 said:


> *Goal*
> Average sub-3:30 minutes BLD.
> *Deadline*
> Mid-april, as well.



Oh, wow. I've already completed that goal.


----------



## minsarker (Feb 1, 2009)

minsarker said:


> *Goals*
> 1. Sub 40 average of 5, 3x3
> 2. Sub 180 average of 5, 4x4
> 3. Break in my new storeboughts and get a DIY
> ...



Wow...

My average of 5 is 45.57 right now for 3x3 and I broke in my 2 new storeboughts

I still have 5-6 seconds to shave off (shaved off the first 5 seconds just with 30 minutes of practice at look ahead)

I doubt ill get to the 4x4 thing tho, I might but who knows


----------



## mazei (Feb 2, 2009)

Goal:
Achieve sub-14 average at Singapore Open

Deadline:
Singapore Open(28 February-1 March)

I'm just nervous since its my first official one and I think I'm locking up more then ever now.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Goal:*
-Get sub 30-33 avg

*Deadline:*
-Beginning of March?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 2, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > *Goal*
> ...



Well I got it in one day... Maybe I should shoot for something harder next time. I vote to sticky this thread.


----------



## byu (Feb 2, 2009)

byu said:


> *Goals*
> Get sub-20 averages
> Learn all OLLs
> Learn Turbo edges
> ...



Keep changing my goals for BLD. Forget about the Turbo now, I'm doing M2/R2 (I keep switching). Plus, the sub-4 i want to be sub-5, because I'm really doing bad with BLD.


----------



## Crossed (Feb 3, 2009)

*Goal:* 
-Consistently sub-30 3x3x3
-Learn all PLLs.
-Learn some more OLLs.
-Consistenly sub 2mins 4x4x4. (Currently 2-3mins)
-Sub 18 PB.
*Deadline:* Before my birthday 12. march.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Learn all VHF2L and get comfortable using them in real solves of sub-18 average.
April 2009
2. Learn all COLLs and get comfortable using them in real solves of sub-17 average.
July 2009
3. Finish Learning TuRBo corners and using it to average sub-30 on 2x2 BLD.
December 2009
4. Sub-45 single on computer 4x4
March 2009
5. Sub-80 Average on real 4x4
March 2009
6. Develop my pyraminx method. Learn all 20 algs and sub-7 with it.
Eventually whenever I get interested in that again. Maybe July 2010.
7. BLD 3x3 in less that 2 min on average. 
Apirl 2010


----------



## Escher (Feb 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 1. Learn all VHF2L and get comfortable using them in real solves of sub-18 average.
> April 2009
> 2. Learn all COLLs and get comfortable using them in real solves of sub-17 average.
> July 2009



surely using full VH when you dont know full COLL is pointless? it will probably just makes you slower!

if i were you, i would finish COLL first, and practice it on the 2x2, while finishing off VH. i mean, VH isnt that many algs, many of which are quite similar and intuitive.

right...?


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 3, 2009)

*Goal*
Get sub 15 average of 10/12 of 3x3 
Get sub 1:15 average on 4x4
Get sub 2 on 5x5 (Just have to shave off 10 seconds)

*Deadline*
Next Year


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Learn all VHF2L and get comfortable using them in real solves of sub-18 average.
> ...



Well, I like learning things that I can immediately incorporate into my solving.
I've gotten down the execution and recognition of about 30% of VHF2L and 4 COLL cases. I plan on learning both at the same time, but I'll probably finish VH first because there are less cases and it's easier to memorize. It certainly would not slow down my times.


----------



## person917 (Feb 3, 2009)

Goal:
-Consistent sub-30s 3x3x3
-Consistent sub-40s one hand 3x3x3
Deadline: sometime soon, hopefully mid march


----------



## Escher (Feb 3, 2009)

fair enough. the way i see it is that i'd get grumpy every time i didn't know the coll case, and it would put me off using vh-ll 

in fact, you know at least 7 COLL cases, and probably 8. or do you mean 'four coll cases on top of the OCLLs' ?


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> fair enough. the way i see it is that i'd get grumpy every time i didn't know the coll case, and it would put me off using vh-ll
> 
> in fact, you know at least 7 COLL cases, and probably 8. or do you mean 'four coll cases on top of the OCLLs' ?



If I don't know the case, I'd do regular OCLLs. I mean I can rapidly recognize the 4 COLLs as COLLs that always lead to EPLL. There are maybe 8 more that I can recognize slowly and maybe 8 more that I know, but can't recognize at all and may possibly be repeats.


----------



## Escher (Feb 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> If I don't know the case, I'd do regular OCLLs. I mean I can rapidly recognize the 4 COLLs as COLLs that always lead to EPLL. There are maybe 8 more that I can recognize slowly and maybe 8 more that I know, but can't recognize at all and may possibly be repeats.



ahh, ok. lol, you should talk to Jude - he learnt all of CLL (which included a few coll algs at the time) in about 5 days over new year
im also trying to learn C(o)LL - is it just me, or is it harder to remember the cases that an alg goes with than a case?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 3, 2009)

*Goal*
Get a Sub-10 solve (3x3x3)
*Deadline*
December 31st, 2009 (11:59:59.99)

*Goal*
Get a sub-6.5 solve (3x3x3)
*Deadline*
Before I'm 18 (currently 14)

*Goal*
Solve every common puzzle known on this site, knowing how to do so.
*Deadline*
DEADline.
DEAD. See now? Before my death, I better do so.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 3, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> sub-30 at 3x3x3
> sub-5 at 5x5x5
> deadline: Benelux Open second day
> 
> learning bld: may 6th



Aah, you're coming to Benelux Open? See ya there!


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 3, 2009)

get v-cubes deadline any time


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 4, 2009)

Sub-1 4x4 by...uh...November 5th I guess 

Off-topic: fix my computer whenever 
^
Fixed.


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 5, 2009)

Goal: organize a competition in my area ( USA, CA, Los Angeles area )
Deadline : Next 5 years 


Off Topic: Try to get this girls number 
Deadline: before graduation day ( 6 months )


----------



## byu (Feb 6, 2009)

byu said:


> *Goals*
> Get sub-20 averages
> Learn all OLLs
> Learn Turbo edge algorithms - COMPLETED!
> ...



I completed all the BLD goals. For learning OLLs, I decided I want to just use my two-look OLL with partial edge control in the Last Layer during F2L, so I don't have to memorize any more LL algs.

So my new goals are as follows:

*Goals*
Get sub-20 averages
Learn partial edge control
Get consistent sub-5 BLD with 75%+ accuracy.

*Deadlines*
December 2, 2009
March 1, 2009
February 20, 2009


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 7, 2009)

byu said:


> I know there have been threads like this before (Goals for the next few months, Goals for over the summer, Goals not yet achieved, *I check the search function*), but none of them have been one where you can just post goals and when you want to achieve them. I think that would be a good idea, and you can see what other people are aiming and when they want to learn it by so you can choose what to learn next. I'll start.
> 
> *Goal*
> Learn all OLLs
> ...



Check again: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8234
Maybe not exactly the same, but very similar.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Feb 8, 2009)

Goal: Sub 3 on the 4x4x4
Sub 10 on the 2x2x2
Sub 19 on the 3x3x3
Obtain a 5x5x5

4x4 and 2x2 deadlines are March 1.
3x3 Deadline is March 22 
5x5 Deadline is... whenever I overcome my love for $20...


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 8, 2009)

Goals: Consistent sub 12 Averages for 3x3
Consistent sub 1:35 averages for 5x5
Consistent sub 55 averages for 4x4
Sub 30 square 1

Deadline: 5x5, March 14 
4x4: April 14?
3x3: I hope it will come after all the intense 5x5/4x4, April 20th
square 1: Meh, before my next competition


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 8, 2009)

My goal is to consistently solve the Rubik's cube using the Fridrich method. I got the F2L down, and all I need to do is memorize the OLL and PLL Algorithms.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 8, 2009)

Stop being lazy and finish learning OLLs
Feb 13th


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 8, 2009)

Goals: 
Learn all PLLs
Sub 20 average (3x3)
Sub 10 average (2x2)
Sub 1:30 average (4x4)
Sub 10 minute average (7x7)

Deadline:
The next UK open


----------



## Carrot (Feb 9, 2009)

*Goals:*
3x3x3 All PLLs
3x3x3 sub-20 average of 12
3x3x3 sub-15 solve
2x2x2 learn all the Guimond algs
2x2x2 sub-5 average of 5

*Deadline*
19th February
2nd March
24th March
16th March
29th March

Need to be in good shape for the 4th and 5th April ;D


----------



## byu (Feb 13, 2009)

byu said:


> *Goals*
> Get sub-20 averages
> Learn partial edge control
> Get consistent sub-5 BLD with 75%+ accuracy.
> ...



One new goal, learn to solve a Square-1 (ordered one two days ago) before March 1.


----------



## coolmission (Feb 16, 2009)

*Goals*
1. Learn all PLLs
2. Get sub-25 averages

*Deadlines*
1. March 2009
2. Before I go to the German Open 2009 (no date set yet, but most likely in April)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 16, 2009)

Goal: learn the meaning of life

Deadline: before I die


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Cubing goal:* sub-55 4x4x4 average of 10/12
*Deadline:* my birthday, April 13.
*
Off-topic goal:* get a career I enjoy and find a girl that meets my exceedingly high standards [without having to settle for less] 
*Deadline:* no deadline on that one


----------



## Jai (Feb 16, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> *Deadline:* my birthday, April 13.


My birthday's on April 15


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 16, 2009)

Goal: Get Meffert's 4x4 set...1 black and 1 white new ES's...2 c4y 4x4s...

I don't care about this anymore.


----------



## Faz (Feb 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> *Goals:*
> Learn all CLL's
> Learn all OLL's
> *Sub 12 average of 12 - 3x3*
> ...



Check and mate.


----------



## krazaeda (Feb 16, 2009)

Goal: Learn the 5 remaining OLL's.
When? By midnight I shall know each and every OLL.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 17, 2009)

krazaeda said:


> Goal: Learn the 5 remaining OLL's.
> When? By midnight I shall know each and every OLL.



But will you remember them in the morning? 

Anyway,

*Goals:*
Consistent sub-25 averages for 3x3
Sub-8 averages for 2x2
Common sub-2 for 4x4
40-50% accuracy for BLD
*Deadline:*
TOW  March 7th


----------



## maxcube (Feb 17, 2009)

*Goals:*

3x3 sub20 average
3x3 BLD 25% accuracy(at least)
3x3 OH sub-minute

*Deadline:*

May 16, 2009 10:00AM
Discovery Science Center 09


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 18, 2009)

*GOALS:*
- avg at least sub 30 on 3x3
- avg at least sub-10 on 7x7
- avg at least sub 2:30 on 4x4
-avg at least sub 5:30 on 5x5

*DEADLINE:*
-March 28-29, Ohio open


----------



## jzengg (Feb 18, 2009)

*Goals:*
-Average sub 15 on 3x3.
-1 successful BLD solve.
-Choose a 4x4 pairing method and learn parity algs.

*Deadline:*
-Whenever.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 21, 2009)

jzengg said:


> *Goals:*
> -Choose a 4x4 pairing method.



Haha that took me forever


----------



## MistArts (Feb 21, 2009)

*Goal:*
-Sub-6 average of 100 (2x2x2)
*Deadline:*
-Friday, March 13


----------



## Jai (Feb 22, 2009)

*Goals:*
- Consistent sub-4.5 for 2x2
- Consistent sub-23 for OH
- Consistent sub-1:15 for 4x4

*Deadline:*
Saturday, March 7 (Toronto Open Winter 2009)


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 22, 2009)

MistArts said:


> -Friday, March 13



Lol, bad luck.

*Goals:*
Average sub 1:00.
Average sub 50.

*Deadlines:*
March 1, 2009
March 19, 2009


----------



## kjeldsen (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmmm. I think i need to prioritize, since i don't spend that much time on this.

- _BLD:_ Finish learning it. Classic pochman for both corners/edges. Working on memorization techniques currently.
- _3x3x3_: I've only learned one initial set of OLL/PLL algs. Go through the ones that annoy me and find new ones, to improve my solve times. Currently between 30-40s averages. This will hopefully lead to atleast sub 30 averages.
- _BLD_: Revisit and maybe learn M2 for edges.
- _4x4x4:_ Revisit and get faster. Maybe try BLD.
- Maybe attend a real competition just for the hell of it


----------



## panyan (Feb 23, 2009)

goals:
1) learn all pll and oll by christmas
2) bench press at least 100kg by easter (im 70 atm)


----------



## Abolish (Feb 23, 2009)

Goals:
1. Learn all CMLL
2. Get sub-40

Dead-line:
Last exam before summer (around June)


----------



## pinoycuber (Feb 27, 2009)

Goals:
1. Practice more about my new combo.
2. Finish my study about combingmethods
3. Learn every PLL cause i got about 10/21
4. MGLS I and Im case stuck in my memory if im a hard drive i would say there are 100's of algos in my mind since im in beginner.
5. Get sub -20
Deadline:
1. March or May(its vacation here)
2. While practicing ill study 
3. Leeching(im near)!!! before the 1st of march
4. ASAP?


----------



## Feanaro (Feb 28, 2009)

Goal:
Trying to get sub 20 average before Drexel


----------



## byu (Mar 2, 2009)

byu said:


> *Goals*
> Get sub-20 averages
> Learn partial edge control - CHANGED
> Get consistent sub-5 BLD with 75%+ accuracy. - COMPLETED!
> ...



So, it's March 1, and I did learn partial edge control like I had wanted to, but now I want to learn all OLLs too, so I changed that goal. I competed my BLD goal, and today is the deadline for my Square-1 goal (Learn to solve) and I average sub 1:20. So my new goals are as follows

*Goals*
Get sub 20 averages and learn OLLs
Get sub 1 averages on Square-1

*Deadlines*
December 2, 2009
March 14, 2009


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 2, 2009)

*3x3 Speedsolve:*

*Ultimate goal (by World Championship): 
Time Achievement:* sub-10 averages
*Actions:* Learn full Fridrich and perhaps advanced methods.

*Goals for this month of March:
Time Achievement*: By end of month, at least sub-25.
*Actions:* 1. Learn full PLL by March 10 by resolving to learn at least 1 PLL algorithm a day.
2. Learn 21 OLL algorithms by the end of the month by resolving to learn at least 1 OLL a day starting March 10/11.
3. Get AT LEAST a sub-15 cross+F2L (wanted: sub -10) by practicing F2L for 1-2 hours a day (see my thread under the beginner's section to see how I am going to do this).
4. (insert something about x-cross and advanced F2L methods here. I still don't know enough about these things to make realistic or even vague goals about them.)

*3x3 One Handed:*
WIP

*3x3 Blindfolded:*
WIP




As you can see, I have "action" goals because merely saying "I want a sub-x average by x date" tells me nothing about what to do to achieve that goal.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 2, 2009)

here are nice 3x3x3 goals for me 

-get a sub-12.94 single next weekend at Toronto Open Winter '09
-get a sub-14.69 average next weekend at Toronto Open Winter '09

If I suceed I will officially be the fastest female cuber in the world 
I better not mess up and get DNF's again >_<


----------



## byu (Mar 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> here are nice 3x3x3 goals for me
> 
> -get a sub-12.94 single next weekend at Toronto Open Winter '09
> -get a sub-14.69 average next weekend at Toronto Open Winter '09
> ...



Good luck Sarah. Who currently is the fastest female cuber?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 2, 2009)

byu said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > here are nice 3x3x3 goals for me
> ...


I believe it is Paik Seung-Won


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> *Goal*
> a sub-14 3x3 average of 12 (my current best is 14.07)
> *Deadline*
> March 7, 2009 5:48am (I actually have a reason for this...)



update: success!
I actually got many sub-14 avg12s in the last few weeks.
My best was a 13.32 average, part of an average of 100, which was 14.02 

13.67 D F L U D2 F2 U' D L' R' F L2 R2 B D U F2 B' R 
12.84 U2 L' B' F D' F D' R2 L2 D2 U' L' R U F' B' U L F2 
11.37 R' D' L' U F L D' F' U' R U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D' R2 F' 
13.71 B2 D2 B2 L B2 L B F D' R' B2 F U' B R F' D' B F2 
13.72 B D U' B' L2 D' U' R F' U' R' U2 F R F' R2 U2 L' D' 
(15.25) U' R2 B2 U2 R' D F2 L2 U' L2 B D' F' L U L D B2 U' 
14.05 B' R' D F2 L2 B2 R U' R' U2 F R L' U2 F U' F U2 R2 
14.36 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' D' B D R F' R U2 F2 R2 U L2 U L 
13.20 D' F L R U2 R' B' F U' R2 U F2 R' D2 B' D2 L D' B2 
(10.14) D B R' L D2 L F R2 B' U' D' B D2 L R2 F' U' L2 F' 
14.45 U2 L' D U F' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D B F R L B U2 L D' 
12.16 B' L U2 L R' U2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 R U' D L2 D2 L U D' 
13.36 B2 L' B' R' L B R' B L U2 D' F U' L2 R U F2 B2 L2 


EDIT: oops, double post. I didn't realize no one has posted here in a while.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 5, 2009)

Goals - To be fulfilled by April 1

Acquire a new 2x2
Sub 21 Average 10 of 12 (3x3x3)
Sub 2:15 Average 10 of 12 (4x4x4)
Sub 4:30 Average 10 of 12 (5x5x5)
Sub 50 Average 10 of 12 (3x3x3 OH)
Complete a 3x3x3 BLD under WCA conditions.


----------



## Stryker X7 (Mar 6, 2009)

Goal
Get some CRC Silicone Spray

Deadline
March 7, 2009 (11:59 PM)


----------



## Faz (Mar 6, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > *Goals:*
> ...




3 of 7.

The 4x4 average was actually 54 something


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 7, 2009)

Goal :
Sub 10 2x2x2
Sub 30 3x3x3
Sub 2 4x4x4
Sub 4 5x5x5

Deadline 30 April 2009


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 7, 2009)

Goal:
sub40 avg 3x3x3
sub10 avg 2x2x2
learn how to solve 4x4x4

deadline: German Open 2009 in Gütersloh.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 7, 2009)

New goal: sub-4 on Megaminx. I'm not gonna be practising excessively, mind, but I'll just bear it in mind.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> here are nice 3x3x3 goals for me
> 
> -get a sub-12.94 single next weekend at Toronto Open Winter '09
> -get a sub-14.69 average next weekend at Toronto Open Winter '09
> ...


update: fail! 
my best average was 15.17 in the finals, and the best single was 14.08, also in the finals. Still nice times, but I could have done better :/
I also had 2 DNFs XD, 1 in the first round and the other in the second round. I had a horrible average in the second round since I just came back form a concert band performance (I missed about 5 hours of the competition), and so I wasn't warmed up at all 

new goals:
same stuff, new deadline
-get a sub-12.94 single at Motor City Open
-get a sub-14.69 average at Motor City Open
-no 3x3x3 speed DNF's at Motor City Open! no excuses


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> *Goals:*
> Consistent sub-25 averages for 3x3
> Sub-8 averages for 2x2
> Common sub-2 for 4x4
> ...



 I met all of these! I had a 23.00 average in the second round, I had a 7.36 average for 2x2, I had a 1:48 average for 4x4 eek and I got a BLD success!

New goals!

2x2: Sub 7 averages
3x3: Sub 23 average of 12
4x4: Sub 1:45 averages, I suppose 
BLD: Same, 40-50% accuracy.
Pyraminx: Sub 9 averages

Deadline:

Motor City Open, for all but Pyraminx
Pyraminx: By next week's weekly comp


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 11, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Currently: ~60 average Petrus, 2 look PLL, 1 look OLL (there's only the edges up cases if you're using Petrus, which makes only 7 cases I think, lol)
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...



I posted this about 5 weeks ago. At that time I figured I'd never be able to reach those goals... but I'm averaging in the low 40s (I don't do that many averages) now with a PB of 36. I don't use Petrus any more though. 

My new goal is sub 30 by August. 

No more alg learning, I figure learning all of the OLLs won't drop my time by much and I'm not fast enough to where it actually even matters.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 11, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> [...]1. Learn full PLL by March 10 by resolving to learn at least 1 PLL algorithm a day.[...]


UPDATE: I have learned all but one PLL (N-perm  ). Now, I have to work on split-second recognition and speedy execution for all the PLLs. I might also consider learning OH equivalents. Meanwhile, I will learn at least 1 OLL a day and continue practicing F2L.

I haven't taken an average yet, but I got my first sub-20 single (18.xx). It doesn't say much other than I might hit sub-20 soon.

Everything is going quite smoothly.


----------



## Odin (Mar 11, 2009)

*Goals*

-Get a sub-40 average with a 3x3x3
-Get a sub-40 average with a 2x2x2 


*Dead Line *

March 23rd (End of spring break)


----------



## byu (Mar 12, 2009)

byu said:


> *Goals*
> Get sub 20 averages and learn OLLs
> Get sub 1 averages on Square-1
> 
> ...



Hm...
A quick update on how I'm doing.
As for Square-1, I'm nowhere near sub-1 averages, I have 3 days left. I think I'll extend that deadline a little, I haven't been working on it much.

But I have a new goal, as several people know. I want to win The Race to Sub-2. Many people have told me I would already win, but I am extremely inconsistent. So, new goals are.

*Goals*
Get sub 20 averages and learn OLLs
Get sub 1 averages on Square-1
Win the Race to Sub-2

*Deadlines*
December 2, 2009
April 2, 2009
Before anyone else does


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 13, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > [...]1. Learn full PLL by March 10 by resolving to learn at least 1 PLL algorithm a day.[...]
> ...



Update: I just did an average of 5 less than 5 minutes ago. Here are the results:

Statistics for 03-13-2009 13:46:24

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.95
Standard Deviation: 3.06
Best Time: 21.92
Worst Time: 30.88
Individual Times:
1.	28.83	D L' R D2 L2 R2 B F L R2 B' F' L2 D' U' B F2 L' U B' F2 D' L2 R2 D'
2.	27.63	U' R D' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 F' R2 F U F U L R D U2 L R2 U B2
3.	25.49	L R D' F2 L' D' B' F2 L' R' B2 F L' R F D' F' L2 R' D' U2 R D F U2
4.	21.92	B2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' F' R2 B' L2 D2 L R B' R2 B2 F2 D' R' F D' U' B2 L R2
5.	30.88	F D' U B2 F' D' U2 R' B' L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 F D2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 R' D'

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH! It could have easily been a sub-25 if I didn't get such a terrible time in the last solve.

I'm about to attempt an average of 10 for more accurate results.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 13, 2009)

Done:Cubes Solved: 9/10
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 28.40
Standard Deviation: 3.01
Best Time: 24.47
Worst Time: 35.92
Individual Times:
1.	29.65	B' D2 U L2 D' R B L2 D' B F D2 B' F' D U' B2 R2 D2 U B' F U' L' B'
2.	28.56	U' F' L2 D2 B R' B' D2 U' B' F2 D2 U R' B F2 L R2 D2 U' L B' F2 L' R2
3.	28.46	F2 U L2 R2 D U' F D U L2 R D' U' L' U2 L2 F L D B2 F2 D' R' U' B2
4.	24.47	B' F' D' U2 L2 B2 F' L' R B F L2 R B2 F' U2 L D2 U L D U' F R' U2
5.	DNF	D' U' B2 U' F' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B L' D F L2 B2 F L U' B' U2 B' F R' D2
6.	28.13	B D2 U R' F' L F' U B L' R' U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R' U' R2 B L D U' L'
7.	35.92	D2 R' B F U' B' F U2 F2 U R D U' F2 U L R U' B D2 U B' D' L' R'
8.	26.76	D' U' L' R2 B' D' U' B2 L2 R' D L' D2 R D' U L' B' L R D2 B' L R' B2
9.	26.91	R' D2 U2 L D2 U' B' U F2 L' R' F' R' D2 U B2 L' R' B2 F' D2 U2 F U B'
10.	26.72	D' F' R' F D L B' F U2 F' U2 B R' D B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U' L2 R D' U

I used another cube, and it locked up like heck. I need to practice F2L and PLL execution (that DNF was caused by a ruined G-perm).


----------



## Kian (Mar 13, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> *3x3 Speedsolve:*
> 
> *Ultimate goal (by World Championship):
> Time Achievement:** sub-10 averages*
> *Actions:* Learn full Fridrich and perhaps advanced methods.




?!?!?!... Good luck with that.


----------



## Odin (Mar 13, 2009)

Odin said:


> *Goals*
> 
> -Get a sub-40 average with a 3x3x3
> -Get a sub-40 average with a 2x2x2
> ...



I just accomplished these goals on the first day of spring break to! (Check out the accomplishment thread for further info)! 

*New Goals*

-Get a sub-30 solve with a 3x3x3
-Get a sub-35 average with a 3x3x3

*Dead Line *

March 23rd (End of spring break)


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Yalow said:


> *Goals*
> 
> *2x2: Sub 7 averages*



That was fast. I guess that's now

2x2: Sub 6 average of 12


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 14, 2009)

*Goals:*
Top 100 on all events I compete in officially

*Deadline:*
4/11/2009 (Utah Cubing Open 2009)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

Become sub-20 one-handed consistenly by Nationals...


----------



## Gparker (Mar 14, 2009)

sub 20 on 3x3
sub 4 blind with 80 % accuracy
learn full oll
sub 1:30 on 4x4
learn to blindsolve a 4x4
have a 5 cube multi succesful


Deadline:
Va open 09 if there is one
And for the multi. may 1, 2009


----------



## Jasontang381 (Mar 14, 2009)

learn all plls by March 20
Sub 27.5 average by march 20


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 14, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> *Goals:*
> Top 100 on all events I compete in officially
> 
> *Deadline:*
> 4/11/2009 (Utah Cubing Open 2009)



Actually, upon looking at the top 100 single/averages, I don't think this is possible. Hokay, easier-to-get goals:

*Goals:*
Qualify for US Nationals cuts for all events I compete in.

*Deadline:*
4/11/2009 (Utah Cubing Open 2009)


----------



## Novriil (Mar 14, 2009)

*Mine goals*

Goals:
1. I want to learn all F2L-s
2. I want to learn all OLL-s and PLL-s
3. I want to make my 3x3x3 solving pb under 30 sec.
Deathlines:
1. In the end of April.
2. Somewhere in summer. At schooltime they must be learned.
3. No deadline I guess.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 16, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Goals:
> 1. I want to learn all F2L-s
> 2. I want to learn all OLL-s and PLL-s
> 3. I want to make my 3x3x3 solving pb under 30 sec.
> ...



Deathliness?

I hope you meant deadlines...

(LOL)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Goals:
> ...


why? Deathlines make perfect sense.


----------



## byu (Mar 18, 2009)

byu said:


> *Goals*
> Get sub 20 averages and learn OLLs
> Get sub 1 averages on Square-1
> Win the Race to Sub-2
> ...



Yay! I got my first sub-20 average. I don't average sub-20 consistently, but I'm getting closer.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 19, 2009)

Goals: 
Learn all the OLLs (currently have 27/57 learned)
Consitently average sub-19 (maybe sub-18? I don't know...)
Learn advanced F2L
Sub-50 for PLL time attack. (Wow, I suck. My fastest is 61 seconds. xD)

Deadline:
April 18th for 1 & 2 & 4
April 31 for 3


----------



## Poke (Mar 19, 2009)

Goals:
Learn all OLLs and PLLs(0/78)
Sub-30 average
Get a 2x2 and learn to solve in under 1 minute.

Deadlines:
April 26
June 15
December 31, 11:59:59.99 PM


----------



## shicklegroober (Mar 21, 2009)

Goals:
Finish learning PLL 15/21
Sub 40 ave (currently ave of 55, f2l and look ahead sucks)
Uhm that'll do for now.
Deadline: 
April 1st
(that way if I don't make it I can just say "April fools!")

March 30th
Full PLL! (hooray)
Also
new PB 39.45
(working on lookahead to improve times)

I'll just say APRIL FOOL's early for the sub 40 ave. 

New goals:
Sub 40 ave by april 10th

(probably will get that sooner, sprained my ankle so I'll be practicing a bunch more since I can't skate)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got a sub 40 average: (39.25) of 12 today.
Two days late but, I'm pretty hyped!


----------



## byu (Mar 21, 2009)

byu said:


> *Goals*
> Get sub 20 averages and learn OLLs
> Get sub 1 averages on Square-1
> Win the Race to Sub-2
> ...




OK, I didn't win the race. I came in second, behind happa95. So, now I have the new goal of getting sub-1:30 average on BLD. Forget learning OLLs, I haven't been working on speed that much. So, new goals are...

*Goals*
Get sub-20 averages (Speed)
Get sub-1 averages (Sq.1)
Get sub-1:30 averages (BLD)

*Deadlines*
December 2, 2009
April 2, 2009
July 31, 2009


----------



## Escher (Mar 24, 2009)

2 goals completed so far

- sub 1:15 avg of 12 on 4x4
- sub 15 avg of 25 on 3x3 (14.76 - only .10 of a second slower than my previous avg of 12 PB!)

my new PBs on 3x3 are that, and an avg of 12 of 14.29  I'll be properly sub 15 soon!


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

> *Goals*
> Get sub-20 averages (Speed)
> Get sub-1 averages (Sq.1)
> Get sub-1:30 averages (BLD)
> ...



Well, I've accomplished all of these goals now, I just realized that. My new goals:

*Goals*
Learn 4x4 BLD (everything but l and r slice edges and centers so far)
Learn OLLs (1/2 done)

*Deadlines*
December 2, 2009
April 12, 2009


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 1, 2009)

*3x3 Speedsolve:*

*Ultimate goal (by World Championship): 
Time Achievement:* sub-10 averages
*Actions:* Learn full Fridrich and perhaps advanced methods.

*Goals for this month of April:
Time Achievement*: By end of month, at least sub-15.
*Actions:* FULL FRIDRICH
1. Practice all PLLs and maximize speed and execution by using badmephisto's PLL trainer; do everyday.
2. Learn all OLL algorithms by the end of the month by resolving to learn at least 2 OLL algorithms a day starting April 2.
3. Get AT LEAST a sub-12 cross+F2L (wanted: sub -10) by practicing F2L everyday.
4. Practice making X-crosses and experiment using it in solves.
5. Start learning F2L algorithms and advanced F2L methods.

6. Get a DIY when I realize my storebought is slowing me down.

*3x3 One Handed:*

*Ultimate Goal (by World Championship):
Time Achievement:* sub-20 averages
*Actions:* Full Fridrich; consider ZBF2L/Petrus

*Goals for this month of April:
Time Achievement:* sub-40 (sub-35 preferred) averages
*Actions:*
1. Learn 1 OH PLL a day; learn all 21 by end of month.
2. After OH PLLs, learn 1-2 OH OLLs a day.
3. Practice OH F2L while also practicing 2H F2L.

*3x3 Blindfolded:*
1. Find a decent tutorial that I can actually understand.




As you can see, I have "action" goals because merely saying "I want a sub-x average by x date" tells me nothing about what to do to achieve that goal.


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> By end of month, at least sub-15.



Um, how fast do you average? I thought you averaged about 25 seconds or something?


----------



## Escher (Apr 1, 2009)

byu said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > By end of month, at least sub-15.
> ...



If he is sub 18 by the end of the month i will eat my monitor.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 2, 2009)

Full OLL by the end of... April 20 I guess... Only 10 more so I'm setting an easy pace


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

byu said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > By end of month, at least sub-15.
> ...


Yes, that's about right.

UPDATE: I found some old Pochmann BLD tutorials I can understand (by byu), so I will update my blindfold solving goals soon.


----------



## Crystl (Apr 2, 2009)

Goal : all OLL learn
Deadline: end April (now I just learned 25 of them)


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 3, 2009)

Goal: Get under 1 minute with Petrus
Deadline: By next Sunday


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess I should update mine, since I've met a couple of them.

*Goals*

Sub 5.5 2x2 average of 100
Sub 22 3x3 average of 12
Sub 80 4x4 single

And just for interest's sake,

Sub 1 PLL attack

Deadline for all is April 25th.


----------



## Tortin (Apr 3, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Goals:
> Learn all the OLLs (currently have 27/57 learned)
> Consitently average sub-19 (maybe sub-18? I don't know...)
> Learn advanced F2L
> ...



An update on my goals. I have 9 more memorized, but my recognition is slow on all of them and I've only used two in actual solves. So, 29/57
I'm changing this to sub-18 because I already reached my former goal.
Have not learned any new F2L algs.
New PB, 56.40.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> -get a sub-12.94 single at Motor City Open
> -get a sub-14.69 average at Motor City Open
> -no 3x3x3 speed DNF's at Motor City Open! no excuses


I'll change this a bit...

things to get at the Motor City Open:
-a sub-11.97 3x3x3 single 
-a sub-14.06 3x3x3 average 
-no 3x3x3 speed DNF's 
-less than 3 DNFs in 3x3x3 BLD solve 

and...
-a sub-10.21 single at the Canadian Open or Vancouver Summer Open
-a sub-13.56 average at the Canadian Open or Vancouver Summer Open
-a sub-60 average on sq-1 at the Vancouver Summer Open

I really don't think I can do all this, but I'll try


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> *3x3 Speedsolve:*
> 
> *Ultimate goal (by World Championship):
> Time Achievement:* sub-10 averages
> [



You cannot be serious.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 Speedsolve:*
> ...



LOL. You already said that:



Kian said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 Speedsolve:*
> ...


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 3, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> things to get at the Motor City Open:
> -a sub-*11.97* 3x3x3 single
> -a sub-*14.06* 3x3x3 average
> -no 3x3x3 speed DNF's
> ...





 You're so precise! What are the reasons for these? I assume one is fastest female, and the other?


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



haha, wow, it's been that long! i completely forgot. well i wish you the best but that is a basically unreachable goal.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > things to get at the Motor City Open:
> ...


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007NAKA02
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006SEUL01


----------



## moogra (Apr 3, 2009)

My most recent goal was prequalifying for all the US Nationals events I'm going to do:
1. 3x3x3 Speedsolve
2. 3x3x3 1 hand
3. Master Magic
This will be tricky as I'm not very good


----------



## noblsheep (Apr 3, 2009)

Um.

By the end of the month, avg sub26 on 3x3x3, and sub10 on 2x2x2.
By the end of the year, avg sub20 on 3x3x3 and mastering of BLF.


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 3, 2009)

By May 1st, sub 30 on 3x3 using ZZ + Mastering Winter Variation.
By the end of the year, sub 20 on 3x3 with both ZZ and Fridrich.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes said:


> Goal:
> sub40 avg 3x3x3 [done]
> sub10 avg 2x2x2 [almost done]
> learn how to solve 4x4x4
> ...



...............................

new 3x3 goal: sub 35 avg12

deadline: end of april


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 3, 2009)

Goals for German Open:

2x2: Sub-5 single, Sub-7 average
3x3: Sub-16 single, Sub-18 average
4x4: Sub-1:00 single, Sub-1:10 average
5x5: Sub-1:50 single, Sub-2 average
3x3BLD: Sub-4 single
3x3OH: Sub-30 single, Sub-35 average
Megaminx: Sub-1:37.55 single, Sub-1:50.23 average
Square-1: Sub-50 single, Sub-1:00 average
MultiBlind: 2/2 Sub-15


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 4, 2009)

Goal: Find someone to lend me Silicone Spray, I don't really need it, I got a lucky extremely smooth Rubik's storebought cube. 
Get average of 10 <1:00.
Learn last few PLL's and start OLL's seriously.
Deadline: First day back from spring vacation, so I can show off. 

EDIT: Average of 15 under a minute!


----------



## Ellis (Apr 4, 2009)

Ellis said:


> *Goal*
> My main goal right now is to get one successful 4x4 and 5x5 blindfold solve.
> 
> *Deadline*
> Center comms are all I really have left to learn, so I'm shooting for anytime before the end of february. We'll see....



I'm updating this deadline to "sometime before I die"


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

byu said:


> *Goals*
> Learn 4x4 BLD (everything but l and r slice edges and centers so far)
> Learn OLLs (1/2 done)
> 
> ...



I learned 4x4 BLD, and much earlier than my deadline. OLLs, I'm maybe 2/3 done now, so there's now way I'll learn it all. I'm extending that.

Also, I want to successfully solve a 6x6 on Hi-Games.

*Goals*
Learn OLLs (2/3 done)
Solve 6x6 on Hi-Games

*Deadlines*
December 2, 2009 for both


----------



## holypasta (Apr 10, 2009)

goals:
achieve a BLD solve
average in the 30-sec range
learn full fridrich LL

deadline: 12-25-09* (a year from when i got my first cube)

*i'll probably achieve these before then. (knock on wood.)


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 10, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> Goal: Find someone to lend me Silicone Spray, I don't really need it, I got a lucky extremely smooth Rubik's storebought cube.
> Get average of 10 <1:00.
> Learn last few PLL's and start OLL's seriously.
> Deadline: First day back from spring vacation, so I can show off.
> ...



Changing that to:
Learn the final few PLL's. (Got 2-Look OLL down, I will wait to average is about 30-40 seconds.)
Deadline: Same as above

Buy Silicone Spray somehow... Walmart with Dad time! Sooner or later anyway.
Deadline: April 25, 2009 (made-up)

Get a successful 4x4 solve/ learn all the parity's.
Deadline: Easter (I will either get it for Easter or do it on Gabbasoft)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 12, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Full OLL by the end of... April 20 I guess... Only 10 more so I'm setting an easy pace



YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!

*jig*
GO ME!!!!! GO ME!!!! IT'S MUH BIRTHDAY!!!!!!

*Goes to Dan Brown*
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA I PW3D U N00B!!!!!!!!



...


...
...
...
...
...

9 hours later...

okay... I'm done... I just memorized all the OLL's and I now never have to learn another 3x3 alg ever again!!!! first average of 12 using full frid (with intuitive f2l): 22.45. Pretty good for my standards. I'm sure it will drop when my recognition becomes natural.


Also, not that I hate pogobat... but he's a cubing noob...


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Get sub 20 Averages
> Learn Full OLL
> Get a solid 1:45 average on 4x4
> average 15 minutes for 4x4 blind
> ...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> *3x3 Speedsolve:*
> 
> *Ultimate goal (by World Championship):
> Time Achievement:* sub-10 averages
> ...


Hm, I think I'll put off all the OH and BLD stuff for now. I want to focus mainly on the standard speedsolve and then move on to those, perhaps by next week or so.

I'm getting very close to sub-20 because I've been getting several intermittent 19-second solves.

I do not want to get a DIY at this time, probably never. Storeboughts FTW.

I would rather finish all OLLs by April 15. Looking through all my old papers, my original goal (from when I just started in December 2008/January 2009; gosh, has it been that long?) was to "learn full Fridrich by April 15, 2009", so I'll stick with that.

I'm going to start looking into x-cross and advanced F2L methods.


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

How many olls do you know?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

byu said:


> How many olls do you know?



The last time I counted, about 15-20.

I'm busy doing something else right now and all my papers are in another room so I can't tell exactly.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > How many olls do you know?
> ...



your going to try and learn 30 OLLs in 4 days? good luck


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



Wait, it's the 11th?

I thought the 15th was next week. 

LOL, that's how sleep deprived I am. XD


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



lol, are you on spring break? if you are then i can understant the mighty goal but if not, really good luck


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

I better get some sleep then. I'll need some to conquer this "impossible" goal.


----------



## Tortin (Apr 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Where do you get all these stats?


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

http://worldcubeassociation.org

Click on Events or People at the top


----------



## Tortin (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, I know. But there has to be a more efficient way than looking through the whole list for something like the fasted female cuber.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 12, 2009)

Goals:
Sub-1:00 3X3 average
Learn all of the parity solutions for 4X4
learn to slove 5X5

deadline:
mid-may, 2011 (when i graduate)

EDIT: I reached my first goal. there is still memorization for the 4X4 and 5X5 parity.....


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 13, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> Learn the final few PLL's. (Got 2-Look OLL down, I will wait to average is about 30 seconds.)
> Deadline: End of Spring Break
> 
> Buy Silicone Spray somehow... Walmart with Dad time! Sooner or later anyway.
> ...



Done = 
4x4 Solve 

Extending = 
Learning all parity's. Way too long for now. :confused:

Maybe extending the PLL's... All that's left is the G-perms and N-perms. I would need to learn them all today. 

Deadline: Same as Silicone Spray ^

Keeping =
Silicone Spray [got a nice 4x4 (YAY!) and 3x3, but i want to lube them, and i want to lube a friend's]


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 13, 2009)

sub-14sec 3x3 avg 
sub-4sec 2x2 avg

all before august


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 13, 2009)

- Get 3x3 sub 20 average
- Get 4x4 sub 2 min average
- Convince my girlfriend to allow me to spend the money to buy the V-Cube set

Deadline June 1st because that's when I'm moving into my apartment and I won't have time to cube that much or money to buy new cubes which is where the last part comes in.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 13, 2009)

Goals:

-Learn full OLL
-Sub-25 seconds average of 12 (3x3)
-Sub-1 minute average of 12 (Square-1)
-Sub-15 average of 12 (2x2)

Deadline:
All: June 12 (Last day of school!)

I don't expect a whole lot of trouble getting these goals. The only one I see myself having trouble with is maybe the OLLs. It depends if I keep learning 1-2 a day or quit.

Future goals: (Far future)
-Buy megaminx, pyraminx, and some DIY cubes
-Sub-20 average of 12 (3x3)

Deadlines:
All- December 31, 2009

Shouldn't have a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 13, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Goals:
> 
> -Learn full OLL



How many OLLs do you know?


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I know a total of 10. All of the 2 look, both T shapes, and the one where you just need F R U R' U' F'.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

One of the T shapes IS F R U R' U' F'


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh ya, sorry. I meant F U R U' R' F'

And I also know the algs where the corners are right, but two edges are unoriented. 1 case has 2 opposite edges, the other has two adjacent. That makes it 12. So only 45 more to go.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 13, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 13, 2009)

Goal: Learn full ZB. 
Deadline: WC 2011


----------



## maxcube (Apr 13, 2009)

maxcube said:


> *Goals:*
> 
> 3x3 sub20 average
> 3x3 BLD 25% accuracy(at least)
> ...



Got my first sub20 average of 5, can do BLD, not quite sub-minute OH.

Deadline change: May 23, San Diego Open 2009


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 13, 2009)

Good luck!

Will your goals be met if you do them during the competition?


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 13, 2009)

End of month: Sub 17 3x3 average consistently.
End of year: Sub 15 3x3 average consistently
End of year: Sub-7 2x2 average
Get NZ NR for 3x3 and 4x4, and switch to UK cuber as soon as I get citizenship.


----------



## Escher (Apr 13, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> End of month: Sub 17 3x3 average consistently.
> End of year: Sub 15 3x3 average consistently
> End of year: Sub-7 2x2 average
> Get NZ NR for 3x3 and 4x4, and switch to UK cuber as soon as I get citizenship.



Johnny, you'll be sub 15 by july, seriously, and I think a week or two's *serious* practice at 2x2 would get you sub 6 

And I'd keep an NZ cuber, you can have loads of NRs  No offence, but I don't think that any of us have a chance of catching up with Breandan in 3x3 or 5x5...


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 13, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > *Goals:*
> ...



Almost there... I competed in 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, OH, 3BLD, pyraminx, megaminx, sq-1, and magic. I have not qualified in 3BLD, 7, or magic. Dangit... now, goals are to get top-100 in all events listed here by US Nats.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 13, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
Get Sub 20 sec and learn all OLL, EJF2L.
Deadline: End of middle school. (Since I'll have a surgery for 3 months, then I have to go to special school. I won't see jcuber in 8th grade)

*3x3x3 BLD: *
Completely solve the cube Blindfold.
*Deadline: Summer

2x2x2:*
Get a Average of Sub 5 sec
Solve it Blindfold
Deadline: Summer

*4x4x4:
*
Learn Special Edges cases 
Average of Sub Sub 2 mins 
Deadline: Summer


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

Aw, crap. It looks like full OLL by April 15 might be a little too intense for me. We'll have to see...


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Haha, yeah. Well, at least you're going to be setting some more realistic goals now.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

byu said:


> Haha, yeah. Well, at least you're going to be setting some more realistic goals now.



Heck, no. 

(10 characters)

EDIT: I know 34/57. 23 left. I'm more than halfway. Almost there.


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

So you're saying you want to learn 23 OLL algorithms in less than 6 1/2 to 7 hours (where I live at least)? I guess that's possibly realistic, but that averages to 3.5 algorithms per hour, and if you're doing 23 in a row, it might be hard.

How long did it take to learn full OLL?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

Er, I'm still learning full OLL. :/

PS I meant by 15 April 2009, 11:59:59.99 PM


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh sorry, I meant PLL.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 15, 2009)

*Goal:*
sub-10.5 average consistently, and WR
*deadline:*
12-25-2035 maybe

I know, I'm waaaaay too optimistic


----------



## Kian (Apr 15, 2009)

your going to try and learn 30 OLLs in 4 days? good luck[/QUOTE]

i learned 50 in a week. i wouldn't recommend it, but it's doable.


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2009)

*New goals**
Sub 11.5 average of 12 - 3x3 - Done*
Sub 50 average of 12 - 4x4
4x4 blind
3x3 blind sub 100 consistently - 50% success rate.
Win the NZ open in most events


*Deadlines:*

2 months from now
2 months from now
1 month from now
2 months from now
At that date


----------



## eragg0 (Apr 15, 2009)

Goals:
2x2 sub 10
3x3 sub 25 avg 10 of 12
4x4 sub 2

deadline: end of summer 2009


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2009)

*Goals: *
sub 15 average of 12 - *3x3*
sub 2 single - *3x3 BLD*
sub 1 minute average of 5 - *4x4*

Deadline
June 15th at 6:47 PM

Get a successful 4x4 BLD solve

Deadline
August 1st (lazy  )


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 15, 2009)

My goals have suffered some setbacks. I was planning to learn all OLLs, get sub-25 average(3x3), sub-15 average(2x2), and sub-1 min. average(square-1) by the beginning of summer. But my square-1 is not very good at all, so I doubt I will ever really speedsolve it much, and my 2x2 isn't really great, so I will make it a 20 average. I will cry if I can't even do that. And I think I may be wrapped up in the 2x2 and square-1 to learn any more OLLs, but I will try to learn them all by the summer still.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 15, 2009)

Three Days Grace Fan said:


> Goals:
> Sub-1:00 3X3 average
> Learn all of the parity solutions for 4X4
> learn to slove 5X5
> ...



i just got my first 3X3 solve in under a minute so i'm getting close.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 15, 2009)

I don;t think you will have any problem with meeting your goals by 2011. Maybe you should make it in the next month. (If you currently have a 5x5)


----------



## Edmund (Apr 15, 2009)

Goals:
3x3 blind
all 2x2 clls
sub-1 magic
sub 1;30 4x4


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 15, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Goals - To be fulfilled by April 1
> 
> Acquire a new 2x2
> Sub 21 Average 10 of 12 (3x3x3)
> ...



Well, everything but the 4x4x4.
I rarely practice, half because I'm afraid it will break.


----------



## Zaxef (Apr 15, 2009)

- Learn G perms for full PLL - End of the week
- Learn at least 1 OLL every day
- Learn F2L algs that differ/are faster than my intuitive ones
- Sub 20 Single and Sub 25 average within a month 3x3
- Get a good 4x4 and start practicing (Storebought FTL)
- Sub 2:30 Single/Average on 5x5 in a month

- Solve a 3x3 blindfolded eventually (after learning full OLL)
- Buy a 2x2 and get started on that :x

6x6 sub 5ish and 7x7 sub 8 I suppose.. I don't time them much :x


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > Goals - To be fulfilled by April 1
> ...



What kind of 4x4 is it?


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> New goals
> 
> *Sub 11.5 average of 12 - 3x3*
> Sub 50 average of 12 - 4x4
> ...



Wow completed already!

11.41 average with a counting 8


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 19, 2009)

My Goal before Indonesian Open 2009 :
-3x3x3 = Sub 15 average
-3x3x3 OH = sub 25 average
-3x3x3 BLD = sub 2 min
-4x4x4 = sub 1 min
-5x5x5 = sub 2 min


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 19, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> Done =
> 4x4 Solve
> 
> Extending =
> ...



Learned all PLL's and got Spray. 

Although i overdid the 3x3 by a bit, but i kinda like it. 

But the 4x4 is WAY overdone.  Darn.... At least it wears off in a month. (From what i have heard)  Been trying to wipe it down, but i don't want to take it all apart. I will just take off the top layers.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 19, 2009)

Goal
first sub 20 average of 5
Deadline
June 5 11:59 pm (june 5 is when my school year ends)


I plan to achieve this by getting my cross and f2l times sub 12. I find that ll takes me 6-8 seconds. That way, if I get 11 seconds f2l, I'll be below...


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

New, Updated Goals List

*Goals*
Get sub-25 with Yu-Korick
Learn WV to use with Yu-Korick

*Deadline*
End of May


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Square 1 intuitive
4x4 ~2 min ...gotta cut off a minute
3x3 ~20 sub 25 ...about 5 sec, but i don't G perms and a few other PLLs
3x3 BLD eventually. I technically can right now, but.......
Deadline: June 8. Going to Ohio for summer and a few -people- graduating HS this year and.................let your minds wander why...................


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

I am seriously considering switching to a less common method like Petrus, Roux, or ZZ. It seems that speedcubing has either stagnated or become rather dull because everyone is using Fridrich because "the world record holder uses it" and "everyone else uses it."

My goal right now is to decide what I should do: Stick with Fridrich or switch to other methods.


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> I am seriously considering switching to a less common method like Petrus, Roux, or ZZ. It seems that speedcubing has either stagnated or become rather dull because everyone is using Fridrich because "the world record holder uses it" and "everyone else uses it."
> 
> My goal right now is to decide what I should do: Stick with Fridrich or switch to other methods.



Switch to Yu-Korick! It was invented today, and I'm using it and I average around 25 seconds with it. Here's the link


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

byu said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > I am seriously considering switching to a less common method like Petrus, Roux, or ZZ. It seems that speedcubing has either stagnated or become rather dull because everyone is using Fridrich because "the world record holder uses it" and "everyone else uses it."
> ...



Interesting. So it's ZZ + Roux?

I, so far, have no idea what ZZ involves. I'll go read up on that and decide.

So it's Fridrich, Petrus, Roux, ZZ, or Yu-Korick. Hmmm... I'm leaning more towards the latter three because they are the least common.


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



Yu-Korick is a 5 step method. Step 1 is based on ZZ. Step 2 is based on Roux. Step 3 is completely unused in main methods. Step 4 is based on Petrus/Winter Variation and possibly Fridrich if you're lazy. Step 5 is ZB, PLL, or OLL+PLL, or any other LL system. I got a sub-20 single with Yu-Korick, finally, in an average that was 25.xx


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

Interesting. I couldn't understand half of what you said. See what I mean when I said the Fridrich method is stagnating speedcubing?

I'll go look into that method more by studying ZZ, Roux, and that WV thing and see how those all work. The more I think about Yu-Korick, the more I like it. Maybe that's because it's unconventional.


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Interesting. I couldn't understand half of what you said. See what I mean when I said the Fridrich method is stagnating speedcubing?
> 
> I'll go look into that method more by studying ZZ, Roux, and that WV thing and see how those all work. The more I think about Yu-Korick, the more I like it. Maybe that's because it's unconventional.



It's unconventional to be unconventional. 

If you use this method, you'll be one of less than 5 people that are using this method (probably less than 3)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

Great! Now all I have to do now is understand how it works and practice it like crazy.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm guessing a video tutorial is in the works to make it easier for people to learn this revolutionary new method?


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> I'm guessing a video tutorial is in the works to make it easier for people to learn this revolutionary new method?



I didn't plan one, but I could make one.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay, so I understand the ZZ method and EO, and I also watched some of Waffle's Roux tutorials.

So Yu-Korick is just ZZ except you make a 1x2x3 block instead of a line?


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

Kind of, you make the line after the 1x2x3 block, blockbuild, possibly use WV and then solve the LL


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

Ooh, I like it because it's mostly intuitive. I enjoy doing things intuitively. 

It's a good thing I didn't learn full OLL yet! That would have been a waste...

So the only algs you need to learn (for YK BB at least) are WV + PLL?


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep, that's right 48 algorithms total (I think)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

27 + 21 = 48 (WV + PLL) (50 if you count the two simple algs to solve the line)
57 + 21 = 78 (OLL + PLL)

30 fewer algorithms. I like it.


I'm going to go finish restickering my storebought with the Japanese color scheme, then I will try this method. Thanks.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

What's the advantage of doing the line after the 1x2x3 block instead of doing the line during EO (EOline)?

EDIT: Your method is just the ZZ Method except with the line separated from EO, is that correct?


----------



## TMOY (Apr 22, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> I am seriously considering switching to a less common method like Petrus, Roux, or ZZ. It seems that speedcubing has either stagnated or become rather dull because everyone is using Fridrich because "the world record holder uses it" and "everyone else uses it."


I 100% agree. And that's precisely why I definitely won't switch to the mainstream method (be it Fridrich or something else). I don't want the speedcubing world to become a world of mindless copycats just because "we have found out that this method must be the best one, now everyone must use it period", diversity and originality are important too, that's from where new interesting ideas arise.
It really amazes me too when people speak of Fridrich as a "modern method". Remember CFOP was invented in the early 80s, and has remained basically the same since then, the only improvements were finding better algs. I would really like to see someone break a WR with a really new, truly modern method. Unfortunately as long as everyone is focused on Fridrich it's very unlikely to happen...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 22, 2009)

TMOY: What method do you use?


Update on my goal: I am leaning towards either Roux or the ZZ method and its variations (including Yu-Korick).


----------



## TMOY (Apr 22, 2009)

I use a corners first method, similar to Guimond with some improvements. OK, it's not what I would call a modern method either, but I still like it and there's still room for improvement, mainly consisting of reducing the move count by using more advanced ways to solve edges. I already do that for FMC, I believe it's possible for speed too but it requires a really good lookahead...


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 22, 2009)

....................


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 24, 2009)

After some thought, I found that the ZZ method appeals the most to me (sorry Yu and Korick!). My goal is, however, to first learn full Fridrich (so all my previous efforts put into Fridrich aren't wasted) to get to sub-20 with Fridrich and then start practicing ZZ in earnest. I will probably first use ZZ-VH (OLL + PLL) while learning all the ZZLL (http://emsee.110mb.com/Speedcubing/ZZLL/full.html) algorithms for ZZ-b.

EDIT: Holy crap, how many ZZLL algorithms are there?!

EDIT 2: 168


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 24, 2009)

Goal- Sub-20 average
By May 2nd (CMU comp)

current average 20.69


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm... After playing around with some ZZLL algs, I found that many of them are very long (about 15-20 moves). 168 algorithms may not be worth it because of this.

So my options are:
ZZ-b (ZZLL or 168 algs to learn)
Pros: 1LLL
Cons: 168 algorithms, many of them move-intensive/slow

ZZ-VH (COLL + EPLL or 40-ish new algs to learn)
Pros: Fast, uses 4 PLLs for EP, COLL can be used if I ever want to learn Roux.
Cons: 40 new algorithms.

ZZ-WV (WV + PLL or 27-ish new algs to learn)
Pros: Only 27 (as opposed to 168 or 40) new algorithms to learn, all PLLs used (not all Fridrich efforts wasted).
Cons: Depends on PLLs (some are slow).


Argh.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 24, 2009)

Quit speedcubing...Goal accomplished.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 24, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Quit speedcubing...Goal accomplished.



what? why?! Aww, cmon Levi!


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 24, 2009)

@Cuberchukee

Learn Roux.  It is a very nice method, few people use it, and very few algs need to be learned. You can get by with 2 look OLL and the T and Y perms. And then edge orientation is simple, and then intuitive edge permutation. I think you should read some more about it.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 25, 2009)

*I want to:*

-Learn COLL for Petrus

-A DIY would be nice.

-Get sub 40 consistently. Then get sub 30.. 20.. etc.

-Be faster than my friends!

*Deadline:* My B-day, November 4th.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

I want to get to 300 poss by the end of today.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 25, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I want to get to 300 poss by the end of today.



What's poss?


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol, sorry. Posts.
And I just got it.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 25, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> @Cuberchukee
> 
> Learn Roux.  It is a very nice method, few people use it, and very few algs need to be learned. You can get by with 2 look OLL and the T and Y perms. And then edge orientation is simple, and then intuitive edge permutation. I think you should read some more about it.



Yes, I've read and heard about it. I watched Waffle's tutorials and did quite a bit of looking into it. However, I like ZZ more because you can basically solve the cube without rotations. Also, it is possible to have a 1 look last layer with the ZZ-b variation. It has a cooler name than Roux (Zbigniew Zborowski!).

However, I MIGHT decide to learn ZZ-VH (COLL + EPLL) instead of ZZ-b, though it totally depends on my ability to learn algorithms (44 with ZZ-VH versus 168 with ZZ-b). Those COLL algorithms will, of course, be useful in Roux as well, which is why ZZ-VH looks attractive. So there's a chance that I might practice BOTH ZZ and Roux, but again, it depends on how good I am at learning algorithms...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 25, 2009)

Does that mean I have to say yukiwerts or something?


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok...

And I like my name for Roux. I call is Rukes.

I also like Roux because there isn't really any other method that is really similar to it.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 25, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Ok...
> 
> And I like my name for Roux. I call is Rukes.



Technically it's pronounced "Roo." 

And Zbigniew is pronounced "Zbeeg-nyef" I believe.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

I know it is pronounced Roo, but Rukes or Ruke or Roos is easier for me to say.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 25, 2009)

So my current choices are: ZZ-VH (COLL + EPLL) vs. ZZ-b (ZZLL). Such a difficult decision...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 25, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Quit speedcubing...Goal accomplished.



nnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gparker (Apr 25, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Quit speedcubing...Goal accomplished.



NOO!!!!!!!! you were so good! i would have voted you to get the WR in something within the next 5 years. If this isnt some really late April fools joke, are you selling your cubes?


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Quit speedcubing...Goal accomplished.



Dude, why did you even post that?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Quit speedcubing...Goal accomplished.
> ...



Because dude, it was a goal.



Gparker said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Quit speedcubing...Goal accomplished.
> ...



Nah it's not a late April fools joke. It's nice to know i had a fan though 
I may sell some.



Rubixcubematt said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Quit speedcubing...Goal accomplished.
> ...



Yes



SimonWestlund said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Quit speedcubing...Goal accomplished.
> ...



Speedcubing just doesn't appeal to me anymore. I'd rather concentrate on school and football.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, but I am good in school and I'm good at football, but I still speedcube, I just always do schoolwork before cubing, and I would never cube to miss a football practise.. 

You had lots of fans Levi! 

Good Luck with life.. and..

GO LIVERPOOL!

You'll never walk alone!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 25, 2009)

NOOOO, we have lost a great aussie cuber


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd like to think i haven't officially quit. I just haven't speedcubed in months.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> things to get at the Motor City Open:
> -a sub-11.97 3x3x3 single
> -a sub-14.06 3x3x3 average
> -no 3x3x3 speed DNF's
> -less than 3 DNFs in 3x3x3 BLD solve


FAIL
FAIL
NOT FAIL
FAIL!

I did badly in 3x3x3 at the MC Open  My hands were shakey so I messed up often and locked-up a lot. It's probably since I got like 30 mins of sleep the night before. *sigh* However I got a nice non-lucky sub-13 and a few sub-15 singles. All of my 3x3x3 averages were just plain bad, and inconsistant. 
I DNF'd all 3 BLD attempts I had. The first two were not even close to being solved, and the last one just had 2 edges flipped  (the time was 2:24.xx, so I would have came in second place in BLD if the last one wasnt a DNF)

The good thing is that I didn't get any 3x3x3 speed DNFs... just a several bad solves, and one +2.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

*Goal*
Sub-50 FMC in weekly competition

*Deadline*
Next Weekly Competition


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

*Goal*
Reduce time to solve F2L to 20 seconds

*Deadline*
May 12


----------



## vrumanuk (May 2, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> By May 1st, sub 30 on 3x3 using ZZ + Mastering Winter Variation.
> By the end of the year, sub 20 on 3x3 with both ZZ and Fridrich.



Fail.
I'm just getting to be sub-30 with fridrich and am in the mid 30's with ZZ.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Goals for German Open:
> 
> 2x2: *Sub-5 single*, *Sub-7 average*
> 3x3: *Sub-16 single*, *Sub-18 average*
> ...



Fat goals have been accomplished.


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Trying to get sub 30 by the end of May (currently sub 45)


----------



## Tiw (May 2, 2009)

Main goal: Sub 20 average on 3x3 ....It's sooooooooo hard......
Other goals:
Sub 40 average on FM
Sub 10 on 2x2
Sub 25 minutes on 7x7 xD


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 2, 2009)

Goals-Date to be achived

sub-80 square 1 ave.-June 1
FAIL (never going to happen)
sub-60 square 1 single-June 1
Also... FAIL (never going to happen)

another sub 17 3x3 ave.-May 9
Kinda fail. Done May 12. 16.26 FAIL

sub 5 min 3x3 BLD-June 1
Ugh. 5 minutes 1 second. FAIL

(I fail to BLD)


----------



## slncuber21 (May 4, 2009)

Goals:
1- Roux avg of sub 40
2- Decide Fridrich or Roux.
3- Work on 5x5 (get around 5 minutes or whatever)

Deadline:
- End of May




**oh, and another goal-
dont stop cubing for like 8 months again! DOH!


----------



## ThatGuy (May 4, 2009)

predict the correct day my new cubes arrive (new type 4x4 & Sq 1)


----------



## Vryon (May 4, 2009)

Goals:
3x3x3 sub 23 with LBL method

Deadline:
-End of May


----------



## JustinJ (May 4, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I guess I should update mine, since I've met a couple of them.
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> ...



Right, kinda forgot about these.
In order,
Done, I think, I never really paid attention, but I can do this, I'm sure.
Done, easy.
Not done, but I had a 1:20.22 once 
Done.

*New Goals*
Sub 4.5 2x2 average of 12 - May 16th
Sub 20 3x3 average of 12 - May 16th
Learn EG1 - Canadian Open
Learn Full OLL - CanadianCUBING Classic

In order to kind of break down EG, I want to know at least 2 orientations by May 16th.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 4, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> *Goals*
> Learn all OLLs
> Sub-14 average of 25 on 3x3
> Sub-9 single on 3x3
> ...



Probably should come back to this. I've achieved all of them, except OLLs, most of them a fair while back 

So, new goals:

Learn all OLLs!
Consistent sub-14 averages
Sub-30 average on Square-1
Sub 1:05 average on 4x4
Sub-2 average on 5x5

All for UK Masters.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 4, 2009)

*New Goal:*
Learn all 21 PLL-algs
Get a sub 20 average of 5 [3x3]

*Deadline:*
June, 6th
June, 25th


----------



## noblsheep (May 5, 2009)

utterly failed on my last one.

new goal: all OLLs.
deadline: June 15th.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 6, 2009)

Goal
Sub 10 on the 7x7 

DEADLINE
Before my friend Oskar (oskarasbrink on speedsolving)

We ordered them at the same time and we are going to race to sub 10


----------



## Escher (May 7, 2009)

(new)Goals as of 24th of May

- 3x3 - consistently sub 14 (that is, sub 14 avg of 100), learn lots of f2l algs, learn the rest of COLL, learn EJF2L, get better LL algs in general. 
- 2x2 - learn EG Case 1 (sub 4 avg of 100)
- 4x4 - Get a Mefferts, consistent sub 1:10 averages of 12
- 5x5 - Get a V5, sub 2:10 averages
- BLD - actually practice, maybe learn M2. Times dont particularly matter (preferably sub 4)
- OH - actually practice, get a decent cube for it (aim for sub 26)
- Pyraminx - Actually learn a method, get a bit of practice in (sub 10)
- Megaminx - get an mf8, aim for sub 2:30
- Magic - get one, but I don't really care for it
- FMC - meh
(4x4 BLD - learn to solve one?)

If you hadn't guessed, these are all for UK masters

for UK Open...
- 3x3 - top 100 average
- 2x2 - top 25 average or better
- 4x4 - sub 55
- 5x5 - sub 1:45
- OH - sub 25
- BLD - sub 2:00

I'll have had about 20 weeks, mostly unemployed, from the end of exams to the UK open, I don't think these are too optimistic considering


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 7, 2009)

finish learning OLL, and N perms
finish learning CLL
generate/find more big cube centre algs..
sub 2 average for 5x5...

deadline: end of june?


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 10, 2009)

Done: Everything from before = Spray, PLL's, and Sub-minute (sub 45!).
PARITY's Done! Figured out that corner Perm parity can be just a regular perm if your do edge perm.

New: Learn all edge orientation for new Square-1, and Parity.
Sub-3:30 4x4 solve.
Sub-40 3x3 average.
Pyraminx solve (being shipped Monday!) and Sub-minute.
Get a stackmat. (Never worked one, but may be getting one on e-bay)
Deadline: Cumberland Valley Open 2009


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 18, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Goal
> Sub 10 on the 7x7
> 
> DEADLINE
> ...



I beat him to it  Though he kind of gave up since I was a lot better than him when we started..

Oh well.. I got *9:57.98*


----------



## soccerking813 (May 18, 2009)

Goals:
Convince my parents to let me order a white v-cube set.

Deadlines:
In the next week. If not, then before the sale ends.


----------



## byu (May 18, 2009)

As a response to soccerking's goal.

*Goal*
Convice my parents to let me order a black v-cube set.

*Deadline*
Today or tomorrow. If not, then before the sale ends.


----------



## Sa967St (May 19, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > things to get at the Motor City Open:
> ...


I should update this...

thing to get at Toronto Open Summer:
-a sub-11.97 3x3x3 single 
-a sub-14.06 3x3x3 average
-a sub-30 OH single 
-no 3x3x3 speed DNF or +2s
-a successful sub2 3x3x3 BLD solve


----------



## Gparker (May 19, 2009)

> Get sub 20 Averages
> Learn Full OLL
> Get a solid 1:45 average on 4x4
> average 15 minutes for 4x4 blind
> ...



Ive had quite a few sub 20 averages
i know over half OLL
I'm just about sub 2
I havnt done 4x4 blind in a month 
I havnt done a multi in over a month
Ive had sub 3 averages, need to practice more


i really have been neglecting blind lately.


NEW GOALS:
Sub 20 consistantly- July 1
Learn full OLL- 1 month before VA open 09
Order mefferts 4x4 twins- sometime over the summer
Order V-cube set- probably a birthday gift on july 1
Order sqaure 1 and type c from puzzleproz- this weekend
Work on blind- EVERY DAY
sub 3 on 5x5- summer some time
Start re practicing OH again and get good averages- Everyday


i think that covers everything


----------



## Jai (May 20, 2009)

Since Pokey made a goals list for TOS 09, I guess I'll do one too.

Things to accomplish at Toronto Open Summer 2009 (June 27):
- at least sub-13 3x3 average
- sub-10 3x3 single (probably won't be happening )
- sub-20 OH average
- sub-2:30 5x5 average (I want my V-cube..)
- sub-1 4x4 average


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 20, 2009)

Sub 10 2x2x2 average
Successful BLD
Sub 1 magic and sub two average
Sub 30 3x3x3 average
Make a great hybrid
Sub 1 Square 1.
Deadline: end of the summer. man that's a lot, I hope I can achieve them.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> sub-14sec 3x3 avg
> sub-4sec 2x2 avg
> 
> all before august



more goals
sub-1sec magic avg of 12
sub3sec MM avg of 12
sub 3min megaminx avg of 12
sub 1:30 4x4 avg of 5 (done!) NEW GOAL- Sub-40 redux
sub 2:35 5x5 avg of 5

...i'm not asking for much...
newer goals before...say...july 1

the older one still the same deadline.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 20, 2009)

old pochmann sub 4 BLD on first success OR
be successful on first full attempt.
Saturday or Sunday 5/23-24

T perm sub 2 sec
not be guilty to get VCube set.
...eventually


----------



## Gparker (May 20, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> *old pochmann sub 4 BLD on first success  OR
> be successful on first full attempt.
> Saturday or Sunday 5/23-24
> 
> ...


*

im so happy you put an "or". it will take practice to be sub 4. when i used to use old pochmann i only got one sub 5. So i switched to M2 and average sub 3 

good luck! its nice to hear about peoples 1st succeses. Please try and get the solve on tape. i want to see the reaction*


----------



## soccerking813 (May 21, 2009)

Goal:
Learn all of my corner orientation algs for Old Pochmann BLD method.

Deadline:
Eh, end of the month I guess.

I wanna be able to do a BLD solve before I get bet to the US over the summer. I'm gonna be practicing on the plane rides alot I think.


----------



## byu (May 21, 2009)

You don't orient corners in old pochmann...


----------



## soccerking813 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, meant to say my version of Old Pochmann, I guess. Or my new twist on Old Pochmann. The idea is to orient all the corners first, so you have easier setup moves.


----------



## byu (May 21, 2009)

That's pretty much called the McGaugh method (http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh)


----------



## soccerking813 (May 21, 2009)

How exactly does he orient the corners in his method? It doesn't say, that I can find.


----------



## TudMun (May 21, 2009)

*Goal*
Get sub 1 on 3x3x3

*Deadline*
June 1st


----------



## byu (May 21, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> How exactly does he orient the corners in his method? It doesn't say, that I can find.



Only follow his first of three rules



> The way to determine if it is oriented correctly is:
> 
> if it is an up or down color (white or yellow), it should be on the up or down face.



And also... here's his explanation on how to do it



> Each corner that needs orienting will be brought with setup moves to UFR. If its orientation is 1,
> 
> we will do the "out" orientation
> 
> ...


----------



## Gparker (May 22, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Sorry, meant to say my version of Old Pochmann, I guess. Or my new twist on Old Pochmann. The idea is to orient all the corners first, so you have easier setup moves.



Your not the first one to think of this method. youd be surprised at how many people do this.


----------



## abr71310 (May 22, 2009)

NEW GOALS:
-- Get at least 3 sub-20 averages before TOS (and get a sub-25 average in competition) for 3x3x3

-- Get five more BLD successes (doesn't matter # of attempts), learn M2 for edges.

-- Get sub-10 2x2x2 averages, learn some Guimond / CLL cases.

-- Fix my 4x4x4, find a better one...?

-- Get sub-40 One-handed 3x3x3 times and at least one sub-33 single in competition, with no higher than a 43 average at TOS.

DEADLINE FOR ALL: June 27th, 2009

I've got work to do. *sigh*


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 22, 2009)

Goals:
-Reach sub-20 average of 12
-actually do a successful BLD solve
-Learn all the OLL's (already have half )
-Sq-1 sub 50 average of 5
-Sub-2 the 4x4 (average of 5 or single, I have A LOT already...)
-Sub-3 the 5x5 (same as above...)
-Sub-5 my 6x6 (Well I think you see a trend here)
-Sub-7 my 7x7 (")
-Sub-5 my Megaminx (same)

I hope these are reasonable XD


----------



## soccerking813 (May 22, 2009)

Gparker said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, meant to say my version of Old Pochmann, I guess. Or my new twist on Old Pochmann. The idea is to orient all the corners first, so you have easier setup moves.
> ...



Oh. Well, I thought of it without any outside help. And generated my own algs.

And thanks byu. I will get started memorizing the algs tonight.


----------



## TudMun (May 22, 2009)

*Goal*
Solve first two layers in less than 30 seconds

*Deadline*
Before school ends (June 16th)


----------



## jodeman2 (May 24, 2009)

Goal:
1. PB sub 30 single solve (I just finished a timing session and I set a new PB of 31.08, I'm so close!!!)
2. PB of 12 sub 40 (Currently sitting at 42.55)
3. PB of 35 sub 45 (set a PB today at 45.08, missed it by that much!!!)

Deadline
1. One week (May, 31) failed (I was able to set a new pb at 31.06 though) completed (june 1, 6:41 p.m. new PB of 28.95, day late but met)
2. Two weeks (June 7) completed (june 2, 4:45, 38.84, switched cubes (just recieved my c4u cube and was testing it out) does that count?) 
3. One week (May, 31) completed (44.87 as of 3:55 cst on May 27, 2009)

Obviously, I'm very close to breaking these barriers, So essentially I shouldn't take to long to do.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 24, 2009)

You shouls beat those in the next 3 days I think.

Goal:
Do not touch any of my cubes.

Deadline:
Until I have journaled to page 200 in my book.


----------



## Poke (May 24, 2009)

GOAL: 1. Sub 30
1. 2-Look OLL
1. 2-Look PLL
2. Talk Parents into V-Cube set

Deadlines: 1. June 14 (Before school ends)
2. Before Sale is over (First day of summer)


I need money though... my mom forgot 3 weeks of allowance... $60


----------



## soccerking813 (May 24, 2009)

Goal:
Do not touch any of my cubes.

Deadline:
Until I have journaled to page 200 in my book.



I give up. I wanna play with my cube.  Not speedsolve though.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 24, 2009)

Quick Goal:
Convince my parents to buy a v-cube.

DEADLINE: Some day another June.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 24, 2009)

Goal:
Reach 500 posts

Deadline:
The second I click the "Post Quick Reply" button.

Edit:

Goal reached.


----------



## Logan (May 24, 2009)

*GOAL:* To get sub 30 Avg.




*DEADLINE:* By end of summer (End of August/Beginning of September).


----------



## ThatGuy (May 25, 2009)

Combining my goals: First BLD attempt success and sub 4 with Old Pochmann. All I need to work on is memo. I can execute sub 2 and around 2 with simulated memo (pausing in between each shot).

Deadline: before school ends.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

Sub 20 on 3x3x3 by 1 July
Sub 10 on 2x2x2 by 1 July


----------



## jodeman2 (Jun 3, 2009)

jodeman2 said:


> Goal:
> 1. PB sub 30 single solve (I just finished a timing session and I set a new PB of 31.08, I'm so close!!!)
> 2. PB of 12 sub 40 (Currently sitting at 42.55)
> 3. PB of 35 sub 45 (set a PB today at 45.08, missed it by that much!!!)
> ...



Looks like I finished these goals so now to set some new ones:
1. New PB of sub 25 on a single solve
2. New PB of sub 35 on ave of 12
3. No 45+ sec solves on 35 solves
I also have a new cube so I'm going to need to brake it in a little even though it works so much nicer than my store bought one. So I will set these goals for the end of June.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 10, 2009)

*GOAL*
Solve the Rubik's Cube in under a minute

*DEADLINE*
The end of time


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

I failed my goal. I have until tomorrow, but I have to study for my finals and will have no time to get sub 4. Oh well.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 10, 2009)

Goal: Win a World Championship (2nd place... SO CLOSE!) by the time I retire.
Goal: Get a 3x3 Average World Record by the time I retire.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 11, 2009)

Goal: Get sub-1:00.00 PLL Time Attack
Goal: Learn VHF2L
Goal: Learn COLL

Time Limit: July 1 (little ambitious for me but I think I can)


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 11, 2009)

Get a non-lucky sub 40 time. 
Learn all of the PLL's
Improve my f2l speed (it still takes me like 30 seconds)


----------



## TMOY (Jun 13, 2009)

Goal: WC qualification time at Square-1 in competition
Deadline: Sep. 9
(it's sub-45 and my current official average PB is 46.xx )


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 13, 2009)

1. Sub-20 avg. with Roux by US Nationals
2. Full OLL by the end of this year
3. Qualify for 5x5 for US Nationals
4. Sub-1 4x4 single by the end of this year.


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 14, 2009)

1. Sub 25s 3x3 Average (current 27, so not too much more to go)
2. Sub 8 second 2x2 Average (current around 8.5-9, so not much more to go).
3. Sub 2 min 4x4 (current 3 minutes)
4. Sub 5 minutes 5x5 (current 6 minutes )
5. Sub 10 minute 7x7 

All by August 15th!


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 14, 2009)

vvtopkar said:


> 1. Sub 25s 3x3 Average (current 27, so not too much more to go)
> 2. Sub 8 second 2x2 Average (current around 8.5-9, so not much more to go).
> 3. Sub 2 min 4x4 (current 3 minutes)
> 4. Sub 5 minutes 5x5 (current 6 minutes )
> ...



Like mine, you need to work on edge pairing... 

Mine is the same, except sub-2 on 4x4 (I hope they make a V4 that would be godly...), sub 2 on the 5x5 (I don't have high expectations for my 4x4) get my 6x6 working (If you saw my "I HATE MY 6x6 thread...") sub 10 my 7x7


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 14, 2009)

goal: Improve look ahead (it's not really something you can guage but w/e)
goal: 3 sub 30 solves in a row
goal: sub 32 average

Hope to finish as soon as possible. lol not sure when i'll get it though.


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 15, 2009)

Goal: Learn all PLL's by September 9th and meanwhile improve on my F2L, which is right now about 20-28 seconds.


----------



## Haste_cube (Jun 15, 2009)

Goal: sub 25 and 20% CMLL before school's holiday end


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 15, 2009)

1. Sub-13 3x3 average. (13.44)
2. Sub-1:00 4x4 average. (1.07)
3. Sub-1:40 5x5 average. (1.42)

Brackets indicate my current averages from January


----------



## tfkscores (Jun 16, 2009)

Goal: to first get a sub 30 then average that.
Deadline: End of summer

I think i can average a sub 40 but i dont know how to get faster. well i do i only know 1 of all the 2 look oll's and 7 plls. i finish my cross in 8 seconds [i suck at those] and i finish my f2l usually 25 seconds into the solve.


----------



## Raffael (Jun 16, 2009)

My goals:

3x3: sub-20 average
finish learning OLL
learn f2l-winter variation

4x4: sub-1:20 average

5x5: sub-2:30 average

Clock: sub-10 average

blind: get a memo system
learn bigcubes blind
stay within the time time limit for 4x4 bld and 5x5 bld

All of this until WC2009


----------



## Novriil (Jun 26, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Goals:
> 1. I want to learn all F2L-s.. well. *I don't need them right now so much*.
> 2. I want to learn all OLL-s and PLL-s
> 3. I want to make my 3x3x3 solving pb under 30 sec.
> ...



Hell yeah. Deathline is better 
Green-s are accomplished
Red-s are out of date and the bold ones are new.

It's going to be a busy summer


----------



## Escher (Jun 26, 2009)

New goals, for over the summer:

- learn EG case one, set about learning case 2
- learn COLL
- practice ZZ/EOLine lots (get to sub 15)

Puzzle/Time goals:
2x2 - sub 3.5 consistently
3x3 - sub 12 consistently
4x4 - sub 55
5x5 - sub 1:40
OH - sub 25
BLD - sub 2:00
Megaminx - sub 1:30
SQ-1 - sub 30

I'm not gonna have any goals for UK masters. I'm just gonna go and see what I can get in comp now, and wait til the UK open to beat it! I think the trick is just to relax, not care so much, and to have fun


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Jun 26, 2009)

Goals : 
-Sub 15 3x3 Average
-Sub 10 3x3 PB
-Sub 1:20 4x4 Average
-Sub 30 Average 3x3 OH

Deadline : July 31 2009


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2009)

So, here goes

2x2: Sub 4.25 averages consistently - Hmm.. 4.16 avg 100?
3x3: Sub 12 averages consistently - Not quite there yet
4x4: Sub 55 averages consistently - Yes
5x5: Sub 1:40 average - LOL yes
OH: Sub 27 averages consistently - Yes
6x6: Sub 3:45 average - Better
7x7: Sub 6:30 average - Better
Sq1: Sub 30 average - erm kinda

Deadline - NZ champs - July 18th.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 26, 2009)

Goal: Learn the F2L method.
Get a Sub 1 in about 2 weeks.
Get a sub 1 average in about a month


----------



## Jai (Jun 26, 2009)

Jai said:


> Since Pokey made a goals list for TOS 09, I guess I'll do one too.
> 
> Things to accomplish at Toronto Open Summer 2009 (June 27):
> - at least sub-13 3x3 average
> ...


I don't know about the sub-10 3x3 single (if I get a nice lucky scramble, then sure), but sub-2:30 5x5 average is almost definite. Sub-1 4x4 average and sub-20 OH average will depend on whether I'm warmed up or not, but I hope I am. Sub-13 3x3 average isn't really asking for too much; I'm aiming for sub-12 now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

Goals for C3; about a month from now.
2x2:sub7 average
3x3:sub22 average
4x4:sub1:45 average
5x5:I'll take whatever
OH:sub45 average
BLD:I want a success :/
Magic:sub 1.3 average. sub 1.2 single.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 26, 2009)

Goals for UK Masters:

2x2: Sub-6 average
3x3: Sub-14 (?) average, depending on nerves
4x4: Sub-65 average
5x5: Sub-120 average (might be pushing it)
Sq-1: Sub-23 average, and sub-20 single
OH: Sub-50? I don't really care too much...
Magic: Learn how to, and if good enough, compete!


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> thing to get at Toronto Open Summer:
> -a sub-11.97 3x3x3 single
> -a sub-14.06 3x3x3 average
> -a sub-30 OH single
> ...



nope, nope, nope, nope nope


----------



## Novriil (Jun 28, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Hell yeah. Deathline is better
> Green-s are accomplished
> Red-s are out of date and the bold ones are new.
> It's going to be a busy summer



a little update again.
*Goals:*
1. I want to learn all F2L-s.. I don't need them right now so much. 
2. I want to learn all OLL-s and PLL-s
3. I want to make my *3x3x3* solving pb under 30 sec.
4. *3x3x3* PB average sub-20
5. Learn *5x5x5* and solve it on Finnish open 2009.
6. Make at least 5 NRs on Finnish open 2009
7. *3x3x3 OH* pb under 50 sec.
8. Learn *3x3x3* BLD
9. Get *pyraminx* unoffical WR
10. FMC *3x3x3* under 40
11. *3x3x3* single sub-17
12.* 3x3x3* single sub-16
13. *3x3x3* single sub-15
14. Get a WR 

*Deathlines:*
1. In the end of April.
2. Somewhere in summer. 
3. No deadline I guess.
*4. soon.. Soon.
5. Before 4.
6. That's when it comes  On August or Sept.
7. Soon. A bit later than soon.
8. hmm... after Finnish open 2009 I guess.
9. A bit after I get my new pyraminx.
10. Before Finnish open
11. Within two weeks. 5th july
12. Within three weeks. 12th July
13. Within four weeks. 19th July
14.  Not very soon I guess but in my lifetime would be great 


E:Looks a lot better now. Doesn't it? *


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 28, 2009)

Alright. Here's mine.


 Official sub 5 2x2 average - CanadianCUBING Classic 2009
 Official sub 4.46 2x2 average - Canadian Open 2009
 Official sub 17 average - CanadianCUBING Classic 2009
 Official sub 16 average - Canadian Open 2009
 Official sub 80 4x4 average - CanadianCUBING Classic 2009
 Finish learning all of EG case 1 (25/40) - Canadian Open 2009


----------



## mark3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Once I get a good 3x3, I want to get to a sub 20 AVG in 1 month.
Learn last 7 PLL'S
AVG sub 2:30 on 5x5 (3 months)
AVG sub 1:25 on 4x4 (3 months)

Here's to hoping for the best!


----------



## MrData (Jun 29, 2009)

Goal:
Sub-3 avg of 12 on 2x2
Deadline:
January 1st, 2010


----------



## Carrot (Jun 29, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Goals:
> 9. Get pyraminx unoffical WR



Then I'm gonna smash it ;-) unless it's BLD -.-


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 30, 2009)

*Goals*

1.Sub-20 Avg of 5s consistently

2.OLLs Learnt 

*Deadlines:*

1. July 18, 2009 

2. August 31, 2009 (Birthday )


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 3, 2009)

Failed my VH method goal by 1 day! I just had to learn the double sune COLL cases, and that took me no time at all.

Failed PLL Time Attack goal. I'm at best 1:06.94.

New Goals:
By the time I move to Europe: Learn the next set of ZBF2L cases (just going down Jason Baum's page)
By July 15: Sub 1 minute PLL Time Attack


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jul 3, 2009)

-have a sub-30 average of 12 (7 days)

-have a sub-30 average of 50 (14 days)


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 6, 2009)

July 25th:
Consistent sub-25 3x3
sub-2:45 5x5
More OLL's.. not sure how many, just more.. currently at 20/57..
30 would be nice.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2009)

thing to get at canadianCUBING Classic this weekend:
-a sub12 3x3x3 single 
-a sub14 3x3x3 average
-a sub30 OH single 
-no 3x3x3 speed DNF or +2s
-a successful sub2 3x3x3 BLD solve 
-a sub75 4x4x4 average


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me Sarah...

-*Sub 4.5 2x2 average*
Unlikely, but I may be able to.
-*Sub 17 3x3 average *
Assuming I make it to the finals again and have three tries, I'm pretty sure I can do this.
-*Sub 1:20 4x4 average*
Need it.
-*Sub 35 OH average*
Pretty simple now.


----------



## riffz (Jul 21, 2009)

Get a successful 4x4 BLD by August 2nd.

Only goal for now.


----------



## Jai (Jul 21, 2009)

C3 Goals:
- Sub 4.5 2x2 average
- Sub-12 3x3 average (sub-13 at the very least)
- Sub-10 3x3 single
- Sub-1 4x4 average
- Sub-2 5x5 average
- Sub-19 OH average (sub-20 at the very least)


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 21, 2009)

Goals: Before Nationals on Aug 14th (My first comp)

2: Average sub-7 and learn Ortega
3: Average Sub-20, and learn all F2L Algs, Perfect all PLLs
4: Average Sub-90, Put Lucas' awesome pairty to work
5: Average Sub-140
6: Average sub-4 Min, if not even less
7: Get a decent few solves under 8 Minutes


----------



## Tortin (Jul 21, 2009)

Goals for C3:
3x3: Sub-14 average (or at least sub 14.5)
4x4: Sub-80 average
5x5: Sub-2 average (or single. )
OH: Sub-35 average


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, I failed most of whatever goals I had from last year. 

Realistic goals for Big cubes summer:

sub-8 average pyraminx
sub-6 single pyraminx
sub-1:40 average 4x4
sub-1:30 single 4x4
successful square-1 solves, hopefully something sub-1:30
successful megaminx solves, hopefully sub 5 min.
Borrow someone's V-5 and maybe even bigger cubes and solve successfully.


----------



## Mossar (Jul 21, 2009)

Goals for my vacation:

1. Sub18 or sub17 avg12 in 3x3.
2. 1 Sub3,5 avg5 in 2x2 (only 3/4 nice CLLs and I will get it)
2. 2 Sub 4 avg12 in 2x2 (possible, but I need good scrambles)
3. Sub28 avg12 in 3x3 OH
4. Getting C4Y package in less than 3 months (currently ~2 months)
5. Maybe little WR on first competition (goal for future, not vacation)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 21, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Goals for UK Masters:
> 
> 2x2: Sub-6 average
> 3x3: Sub-14 (?) average, depending on nerves
> ...



Forgot to follow up on this:

2x2: Fail
3x3: Success 
4x4: Incredible success 
5x5: Very fail
Sq-1: Slightly fail, but if I had not DNFed my 14.55 it would have been a success
OH: Success
Magic: Fail, but I don't care


----------



## Anthony (Jul 21, 2009)

Yalow said:


> *Sub 4.5 2x2 average*
> Unlikely, but I may be able to.



Wrong. Sub 4.46. And yes, you will.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Jul 21, 2009)

2x2 : average sub 5,i would right now,but i only have rubik's brand 2x2 -_-
3x3 : average sub 30 by beggining of school
4x4 : sub 2
5x5 : sub 3
6x6 : sub 5
7x7 : sub 10


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 22, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> *Goal*
> Get a Sub-10 solve (3x3x3)
> *Deadline*
> December 31st, 2009 (11:59:59.99)



*9.53! *WHAT NOW PAST ME, WHAT NOW!?
WE ARE AMAZING.
WE ARE THE CHILDREN.
WE ARE THE WORLD.



IamWEB said:


> *Goal*
> Get a sub-6.5 solve (3x3x3)
> *Deadline*
> Before I'm 18 (currently 14)



I sware I've never taken drugs, but what was I thinking when I said this?
Well I'll commit to this goal anyway, yeah.


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 22, 2009)

for the Canadian Cubing Classic, i want:

sub-1: average on 4x4
sub-1:49 average on 5x5
sub-1:40 single on x5


----------



## Novriil (Jul 22, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah. Deathline is better
> ...



a little update again.
*Goals:*
1. I want to learn all F2L-s.. Done
2. I want to learn all OLL-s and PLL-s PLL done.
3. I want to make my *3x3x3* solving pb under 30 sec. DONE LONG TIME!
4. *3x3x3* PB average sub-20 Done
5. Learn *5x5x5* and solve it on Finnish open 2009. Learned
6. Make at least 5 NRs on Finnish open 2009 
7. *3x3x3 OH* pb under 50 sec.
8. Learn *3x3x3* BLD Edges done 
9. Get *pyraminx* unoffical WR Njähähäh done 2.80
10. FMC *3x3x3* under 40
11. *3x3x3* single sub-17 done
12.* 3x3x3* single sub-16 done
13. *3x3x3* single sub-15
14. Get a WR 
15. learn 7x7 
16. learn 6x6 
17. learn 2x2 sub-10 
18. Successful 3x3x3 full BLD!!
19. pyraminx even better!
20. 3x3x3 constantly sub-20 
21. 5x5x5 average record sub-3


*Deathlines:*
1. In the end of April.
2. Somewhere in summer. 
3. No deadline I guess.
4. soon.. Soon.
5. Before 4.
6. That's when it comes  On August or Sept.
7. Soon. A bit later than soon.
8. hmm... after Finnish open 2009 I guess.
9. A bit after I get my new pyraminx.
10. Before Finnish open
11. Within two weeks. 5th july
12. Within three weeks. 12th July
13. Within four weeks. 19th July FAIL!
14.  Not very soon I guess but in my lifetime would be great 
15. for Finnish Open
16. for Finnish Open
17. for Finnish Open
18. for Finnish Open
19. for Finnish Open
20. for Finnish Open
21. for Finnish Open


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 22, 2009)

Goals:

Full PLL until end of July 09 (I know 19)
4x4: sub 1:30 average until end of August 09
5x5: sub 2:40 average until worlds


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 22, 2009)

Currently:

3x3 Speed: 29.50 avg of 12, 23.34 single (non-lucky)
2x2 Speed: 17.30 avg of 12
FMC: rubbish 
Next 3 Months:

3x3 Speed: Sub 25 avg of 12
2x2 Speed: Sub 15 avg of 12
FMC: Sub 45 avg, sub 40 single 
By 2010:

3x3 speed: Sub 20 avg of 12 
2x2 speed: Sub 12 avg of 12
FMC: Sub 40 avg

Update 30 Sep 09:
3x3 - NL Sub 20 single = Achieved, Sub 25 avg12 Achieved 
2x2 - Sub 12?? what was I thinking? Sub 10 avg of 12 achieved 
FM - Sub 40 singles, but nowhere near with the avg!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> thing to get at canadianCUBING Classic this weekend:
> -a sub12 3x3x3 single
> -a sub14 3x3x3 average
> -a sub30 OH single
> ...



fail x6

I eff'd up in 3x3, with 15-16 averages, 
I had a few 13 singles, but nothing better

I had 2 33 OH solves, and the rest were very bad

I had 1 DNF in 3x3 because I blanked out in the middle of a G perm

I DNF'd all of my BLD solves, as usual. The first one was a complete DNF (I memo'd too quickly and did a bunch of edges and corners incorrectly), the second one was nice, but I had 4 flipped edges since I didn't do some setups moves correctly. 
I messed up memo on the last one, and had to review it 3 times before putting on the blindfold, since I memo'd one flipped edge in the end, and I had to figure out where the second one. I figured out what mistake I made in the memo, but I forgot to flip the 2 edges at the end (LOL). 

I had a DNF average in 4x4x4 XD.
The first 3 solves were okay, 1:15, 1:10 and 1:12. The forth solve was a 1:07, but when I put the cube down the M layer moved, so twas a DNF (why can't it be a +4? )
The last solve was pretty sweet, reduction done by 35ish. I had no parity and I was on PLL (T-perm) at 56ish. I rushed through it and slammed the cube down, hoping to get a sub60...but then the cube did 2 moves (U L') on its own, resulting in a 1.00.19 DNF


what a great competition for me


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 26, 2009)

the important thing is that you tried.......... lulz, bettah luck next time, hopefully!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 26, 2009)

learn COLL by the end of next month

start learning ZBLL for fun
Deadline: Im not even going to set one to learn it all im going to start learning the chameleon(sp) cases first

wish me luck


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 26, 2009)

Sub 20 Roux Avg- Nov 1st 2009
Sub-15 Fridrich Avg - Dec 1st 2009
All COLLs- Sept 15 2009


----------



## Garmon (Jul 26, 2009)

Sub 1.5 Magic Avg - September 1st 2009


----------



## Tortin (Jul 27, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Goals for C3:
> 3x3: Sub-14 average (or at least sub 14.5)
> 4x4: Sub-80 average
> 5x5: Sub-2 average (or single. )
> OH: Sub-35 average



So close to sub-14 average.  I messed up on one of the solves because someone beside me was talking. xD

Didn't get sub-2 average for 5x5, either, but I did get a sub-2 single.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 27, 2009)

get better at BLD

be able to BLD 4x4

Sub 25 average 3x3


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 28, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Ok, I failed most of whatever goals I had from last year.
> 
> Realistic goals for Big cubes summer:
> 
> ...



1. Failed badly
2. Failed badly
3. Succeeded beyond expectations
4. Success
5. Success
6. Success
7. Success (thanks Dan!)


Goals for CT this week:

1. sub-20 3x3 average
2. sub-30 3x3 OH single
3. sub-35 3x3 OH average
4. Successful BLD solve, maybe around 3 minutes
5. Sub-1:20 4x4 single
6. Sub-1:25 4x4 average


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 28, 2009)

I just acheived my goal of a sub 20 twice today!!!! i know wanna average sub 20 but right now if im lucky my average is around 27 to 30 lol. neither sub 20 solve was lucky though i just suck at last layer and have a 13 second f2l.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats on the sub-20 solves tfkscores! When I got my first sub-20 I totally flipped out, I can't imagine having gotten 2 on the same day for the first time.

Keep up the hard work!

Chris


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks. i know i can average it if i can get my 3ll faster. but it takes soooooo long for me idk why.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 30, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> July 25th:
> Consistent sub-25 3x3
> sub-2:45 5x5
> More OLL's.. not sure how many, just more.. currently at 20/57..
> 30 would be nice.



(July 25th was the CanadianCUBINGclassic)
I got mostly 27-30s times on 3x3 and I now average about 24-25 at home.
I got 2:42 and 2:49 5x5 so that was good!
And I've learned more OLL's..

New Goals:
For Canadian Open '09:

Sub 25 3x3 Average
Sub 1:30 4x4 Average
Sub 2:30 5x5 Average
Work on 7x7.. Maybe 8mins average
Learn full OLL
Learn all 5x5 Last edge cases
Learn how to solve my Rubik's 360 consistently with an actual method (Takes me like 15mins now)


----------



## ross mccusker (Jul 30, 2009)

to get a sub 25 average on 3x3x3 by my 24th on april


----------



## Shortey (Jul 30, 2009)

Constant sub 15's, learn every F2L, OLL and PLL algorithms by February 2010. (Norwegian Open)

That's basically it, I guess.

Good luck to everyone else. =) Hope you reach your goals.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 30, 2009)

Goals for end of Summer Hols:

Consistent sub-12.5 on 3x3
Consistent sub-58 on 4x4
Consistent sub-1:55 on 5x5
Consistent sub-19 on Sq-1


----------



## i luv pants (Aug 4, 2009)

*Goals*
Learn all OLLs and PLLs by October
Practice with Fridrich to get sub-25

By January (2010)
Sub-1:30 Square 1
Sub-10 secs magic
Sub-7 Vcube 6
Sube-10 secs 2x2
Sub-3 Megaminx
Sub- 2 4x4
Sub-5 5x5

By April:
(no time concerned)

Super square-1 
Master magic
Vcube 7
Rubik's clock
Rubik's snake
Pyraminx
Skewb
Skewb Ultamite
UFO
Be able to do BLD
OH solves
Underwater

Misc:
Make a 1x1
Make/buy a 3x3x5 extended
3x4x5 extended
Make a siamese cube

Lots of goals!!!!

I have no life :/ 
lol


----------



## sixstringsquier (Aug 13, 2009)

*Goal*
Learn all PLL's and OLL's

*Deadline*
April 1 (1 year anniversary for my girlfriend and me  )


----------



## elcarc (Aug 13, 2009)

learn the rest of 2look ll by whenever


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 13, 2009)

Finish PLLs and get sub-25 or possibly sub-20 by my birthday.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Goal:*Get a new PB for 3x3. (Sub 20)

*Deadline*: My birthday. (In 4 days, 8-19)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

*Goal*: Finish OLL (excl. dot ones)

*Deadline:* End of Tuesday


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Goal:* Learn Full PLL. 
Buy: 
A good DIY or 2
Square 1
Megaminx
Stackmat
V- Cube 6 + 7

*Deadline:* For PLL: end of next month
For items to buy: None.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 16, 2009)

For Finnish Open:
Learn full F2L and PRACTISE IT MUCH!!!!!
Learn guimond on 2x2 and get sub-10 times. I hope for them at least 
Get a 2x2??  Okay I will get that in a week hopefully.
pyraminx sub-5 constantly
3x3 sub-15 constantly WITH 3-LLL!!! I don't actually know what is the best time that You can get withot skipping and with 3LLL
Get a 4x4 ? :/
5x5 sub-3 constantly
7x7 sub-10 constantly
snake sub-5 constantly
get my hybrid okay. Then I can use it as OH cube (H)
and last but not least GET 3x3 BLD SUB-5!!!!!''
This is it I think.



Aw sh*t I just saw. Dan Brown wrote the Da vinci code ??????


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

*Goal*: Be cooler than I already am.

*Deadline*: ...never...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> *Goal*: Be cooler than I already am.
> 
> *Deadline*: ...never...


That's not so hard, is it? 

*Goal:* Get an NR.
*Deadline:* Before I get more 2nd places in National Rank


----------



## empty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Goal:* Learn all remaining OLL Algorithms (currently 30+/57)
*Deadline:* End of the month


----------



## Shortey (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh! I need to learn OLL too!

Learn Full Oll by 18th of September.

I have 33 algs left. =)


----------



## tanya33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Goal: solve 3x3 blindfolded

I almost had the last few

Deadline: Friday


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

Goal: Sub25 with Roux
Deadline: CO, whether I'm there or not.


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Goal:* Master Fridrich F2L and 1 Look PLL.
*
Deadline:* Before 2010.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

Logan said:


> *Goal:* Master Fridrich F2L and 1 Look PLL.
> *
> Deadline:* Before 2010.


lol
Firstly, I'm sure you'll be done with your PLL's before 2010.
Secondly, no one has mastered F2L. People have gotten pretty darn good at it, but noone has mastered it.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 17, 2009)

Goals:

Consistently Sub-60 average for 4x4
" Sub-13 (12?) average for 3x3
" Sub-90 average for 'minx
" Sub-100 (120?) average for 5x5
" Sub-10 (8?) for pyra

Deadline: Sometime before CO.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 17, 2009)

Full OLL, and ability to use sune/anti sune cll algs quicker than oll/pll for 2x2. Deadline: hmmm. I won't be at any competitions soon but I was going to go to Canadian Open but something came up. How about Canadian Open? Alright thats it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 17, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > *Goal*: Be cooler than I already am.
> ...



Um, no, no it's not...


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 18, 2009)

*goal*
Achieve a sub 30 solve, possibly an average of 12 in the high 30's?!?! 

*deadline*
eventually, as college and work permits...but before the Boulder Open would be sweet!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2009)

*GOAL* get a sub-14 avg of 12
*DEADLINE*Before the next competition after Canadian Open.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 18, 2009)

goal

get sub 20 (3x3)
learn how to solve 4x4

when. 
whenever


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 24, 2009)

Build a 2x2 from a mini Diansheng cube, and an eastsheen 2x2. 

Deadline: Before September 8, 2009.

I need my stuff in the mail...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Goal*
Learn all PLLs.

*Deadline*
November 1st.

EDIT: Accomplished


----------



## Jigsaw (Aug 25, 2009)

i know it may not seem like the hardest goal but hey im still new to this thing

*Goal:* Learn all two look OLLs

*Deadline:* one week

*Goal:* Sub 1:00.00 average

*Deadline:* two weeks


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 25, 2009)

*Goal*: Gain consistency during solves, average 30 seconds or less
*Deadline*: One month


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 2, 2009)

*Goal:* Generating and learning *TWO* of the hardest ZBLL sets. (70-75 algs, 130+ cases.)

*Deadline: SEPTEMBER 13th*

I was on the bus generating algs, and i thought of this crazy goal.
Hardcore to the max. D:


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 2, 2009)

*Goal:* Finish OLLs and get a sub-15 average.

*Deadline:* The next competition in my area.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 2, 2009)

get constant sub 25s 

deadline:
Christmas


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 2, 2009)

GOAL: Sub 15 on 3x3, sub 3 on 2x2

Deadline:CO09 (September 18)


----------



## Shortey (Sep 27, 2009)

Morten said:


> Oh! I need to learn OLL too!
> 
> Learn Full Oll by 18th of September.
> 
> I have 33 algs left. =)



I know full OLL now! =D

I have known the algs for awhile, but they sucked so I had to learn new ones. Thanks to Dakota Harris, Yu Nakajima and the Wiki page for the algs. =D


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are my goals. PLL wise, I only know Ua, H, and Z.. I still need to learn Aa, Ab, E, T, and Ub. I stretched the dates a bit due to school..

*Goal*
Finish 2-PLL 
Average sub-40
Learn Intuitive F2L + Look Ahead

*Deadline*
October 24th - Austin Open, assuming I'm going.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 27, 2009)

I want to know GOOD full OLL algs by the end of october, earlier if possible.
I know 40 OLL's right now, so 17 to go.
After that, get some decent PLLs for my bad ones.



SaberSlash49 said:


> PLL wise, I only know Ua, H, and Z.. I still need to learn Aa, Ab, E, T, and Ub.



A's and T's are easy.

Ub will be super easy if you already know Ua, it should take you 5 minutes.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 27, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I want to know GOOD full OLL algs by the end of october, earlier if possible.
> I know 40 OLL's right now, so 17 to go.
> After that, get some decent PLLs for my bad ones.
> 
> ...


Is that plural? 

Goal: Consistently sub-1:20 on megaminx for WC, and sub-5 average on 7x7. (And a sub-1:30 single on 5x5 )


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2009)

2x2 CLL by november (doubt it though) if not, by 1/1/10


----------



## gylve (Sep 27, 2009)

Goals:
Learn Blind (M2+Old Pochmann)
Learn all PLLs (missing 3 Gs and 1 N)
Avg sub 40 s on one hand!


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Goals:*
Obtain consistent sub-25 averages on 3x3.
Obtain a sub-10 3x3 BLD solve.
Obtain consistent Sub - 1:40 averages on 4x4.
Obtain consistent Sub - 10 averages on 2x2.
Obtain a gigaminx

*Deadline:*
January, 1, 2010


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 27, 2009)

Obtain a consistent sub-16 RA12.

Deadline:
December 25, 2009


----------



## fundash (Sep 27, 2009)

*Goal:*
LEARN FRIDRICH F2L,AND GET GOOD AT IT!
(at least match my beginners method times or better)

*Deadline:*
November 25th!!! (my birthday!) 
at 3:14 PM and 3.141592653589 seconds (LOL)


----------



## Faz (Sep 28, 2009)

3x3:

- Sub 11 averages consistently (01/12/09)
- Sub 9.5 average of 12 (01/12/09)
- Sub 9 average of 5 (01/12/09)
- Sub 9 average of 12 (01/01/11)



Spoiler



TAKE THAT STUPID AMERICAN DATE SYSTEM


----------



## lilkdub503 (Sep 28, 2009)

-Learn a decent blindfolded system
-Sub 1:30 on 4x4
-Sub 18 3x3 10 of 12
-Sub 1 PLL Attack (not important, but it is to me...)
Not sure if it all correlates, as 4x4 may come a lot later.

DEADLINE: December 1, 2009


----------



## Toad (Sep 28, 2009)

- Be able to do 3x3 BLD
- Average about 20 secs 3x3
- Average about 50 secs 3x3 OH
- Average about 8 secs 2x2

Deadline: 31/12/09


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 28, 2009)

Sub 1-OH cubing by november, 
Consistent sub 25 3x3x3 solves by December


----------



## Shortey (Sep 28, 2009)

*Goals - Deadline*
3x3: 16.xy avg12 - 1st of January 2010. - Achieved
3x3OH: Sub-25 avg12 - 1st of January 2010.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 28, 2009)

deadline : christmas

3 sub-13 averages of 12 (3x3)
3 sub 30 averages of 12 (OH)
consistently average sub-4 2x2


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 28, 2009)

Posted on 30th Jan 09



cookingfat said:


> *Goal *
> consistent sub-30 3x3x3 averages (currently 31-34)
> 75%+ accuracy and sub-5 on 3x3x3 BLD (current PB - 5:45 but low accuracy)
> sub 2:30 on 4x4x4 (currently around 3:00)
> ...



I'm now consistent sub-30, around 26 seconds (av of 50)

Most of my BLD successes are under 5 minutes now, but accuracy still needs 
work. Current PB 3:02

I smashed my sub-2:30 goal on 4x4x4. Warmed up, I'm around 1:50ish.

I got 3 DNFs at 3x3x3 BLD at UK Masters, so I need to get a success at the UK open. 

New goals >

Consistent sub-25 on 3x3x3 - deadline 1st Jan 2010
Improve accuracy on BLD and get faster, sub-4. deadline 1st Feb 2010
Sub 1:30 on 4x4x4 - deadline 1st Feb 2010
Get a BLD success at UK Open 09 - deadline 7th Nov 2009


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 28, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> TAKE THAT STUPID AMERICAN DATE SYSTEM





Spoiler



Hahaha, there with ye man! Remember, we're talkin about folk who still insist on using imperial :fp


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Sep 28, 2009)

My Goals :

Middle of October : sub 30.. 
End of October : Minimal change my method to M2 edges for BLD..


----------



## kaixax555 (Sep 28, 2009)

My goal:
To maintain sub 30 status without much practice.
Because exams are 4 days away.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 28, 2009)

Goals for Estonian Open (averages):
5x5 sub-2:30
4x4 sub-1:45
3x3 sub-15
2x2 sub-20 
pyraminx sub-7
feet sub-2
BLD sub-4
OH sub-50
get my megaminx, sq-1, V5 and 4x4  Otherwise some of them will not happen.

Will be updated in 7th November.. I hope


----------



## wzrds3 (Sep 28, 2009)

Goals:
2x2 - learn full Guimond or sub 6
3x3 - finish OLLs & PLLs
4x4 & 5x5 - learn parity cases
Pyraminx - sub 5
Megaminx - get a minx that doesn't lock up every other turn
Square 1 - sub 40


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 28, 2009)

Novriil said:


> 3x3 sub-15
> 2x2 sub-20




:fp :fp Why are your 2x2 Times slower than your 3x3 ones?? :O


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 28, 2009)

He probably has a rubik's 2x2...


----------



## Novriil (Sep 28, 2009)

No, I have a knockoff what pops on every turn 

So yeah..


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Currently:
> 
> 3x3 Speed: 29.50 avg of 12, 23.34 single (non-lucky)
> 2x2 Speed: 17.30 avg of 12
> ...





New Goals: (by Summer 2010)

3x3 speed: Sub 25 avg in comp, Sub 20 avg of 12
2x2 speed: Sub 10 in comp
3x3 FMC: Sub 40 in comp

EDIT: Update 23 Apr 10:
Achieved on all counts, apart from sub-40 FM in comp.
Think I'm comfortably sub-40 avg now tho, just need to find a comp


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 30, 2009)

One goal. 
Sub 16 ave of 100 by 2010.

Edit: SUCCESS (so yeah I was just going through this thread and found this so I figured that I might as well type in success because I probably accomplished this and it's mid April 2010 now lol)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > sub-14sec 3x3 avg DONE!
> ...



new goals
3x3 - sub-14 avg of 100
2x2 - sub-4 avg of 100
square-1 - learn a method

I'll update these as soon as I achieve something


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 30, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> GOAL: Sub 15 on 3x3, sub 3 on 2x2
> 
> Deadline:CO09 (September 18)



DONE time-13.83
2x2,3.48 not so good but close enough to set new goals!

Goals-
3x3-Sub 25-ish average using roux, before November
2x2-Avg 4-6 seconds-ish, soon
4x4-get better, no deadline
EDIT: to not fail at assembling/solving gigaminx when it gets here


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

Sub 25 second average by December.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sub-18 average of 12 by the end of October
Full OLL by end of October


----------



## Muesli (Sep 30, 2009)

Consistent sub 30, and to beat my long standing Personal Best of 21.12 seconds.

Deadline, UK opens (7th nov), if I go.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2009)

To do an average of 25, less than 36 seconds.

Edit: Ack, I got session avg: 36.157 (σ = 0.96)
.157 seconds off. With a stackmat timer I think it would have been sub 35.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 1, 2009)

sub-13 a-12
sub-14 a-100
Deadline: end of the year.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 4, 2009)

Finish my ELLs -mid november
finish OLL- early december
sub 1:30 4x4-mid november
sub19 consistently- end of this week
Learn Bld- october 25
sub 4 BLD-december
learn CLL 2x2 and 3x3- when ever


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 4, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Sub 10 2x2x2 average
> Successful BLD
> Sub 1 magic and sub two average
> Sub 30 3x3x3 average
> ...


1. No.
2. No.
3. Magic got boring for me.
4. Yes! I am now farther than I ever thought I would be, but I have a long way to go.
5. Who needs that when I have a white Type C....
6. Traded away my square 1



Here are my new goals-
1. Sub-20 3x3 Average-1/1/10
2. Sub-50 OH average- 1/1/10
3. Sub-2 4x4 Average- 1/1/10
4. Sub-1 Team BLD- 1/1/10
5. Sub-15 3x3 single (i don't care if it is lucky, as long as it comes up in CCT or something)- 1/1/10
I think the first one will definitely be the hardest.


----------



## Forte (Oct 4, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> square-1 - learn a method



Use Roux


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 4, 2009)

Forte said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > square-1 - learn a method
> ...



How do you use roux Sq-1?


----------



## Forte (Oct 4, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Were you not the one who asked David to elaborate on Roux Square-1 in his Roux Square-1 video thread? He answered that in that thread.

Also Jules, GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!!


----------



## elcarc (Oct 4, 2009)

sub 20 average by christmas


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 4, 2009)

Forte said:


> Spitfire97 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



yeah i sue roux sq-1 now


----------



## Forte (Oct 4, 2009)

3x3x3: Sub-20 average of 5
3x3x3 OH: Sub-40 average of 5
2x2x2: Sub-7 average of 12
Square-1: Sub-20 average of 5
3x3x3 BLD: Sub-(4 minute) single

By October 31.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2009)

Forte said:


> 3x3x3: Sub-20 average of 5
> Square-1: Sub-20 average of 5


 wouldn't it be cooler if you only practice square-1, so your square-1 times will be faster than your 3x3x3 times?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2009)

Goal:
Learn OLLs.
Get a Sq-1.
Find a way to get to MIT.

Deadline. November.


----------



## Forte (Oct 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3: Sub-20 average of 5
> ...



Square-1 will be more sub than 3x3x3.

It is like Japanese folklore, except 3x3x3 is the dragon, and Square-1 is a nametag, before being infused into blood.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 14, 2009)

Goal: Make a tutorial on my 4x4x4 "method" as well as a tutorial on my 5x5x5 edges method.


----------



## Zava (Oct 14, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Goal: Make a tutorial on my 4x4x4 "method" as well as a tutorial on my 5x5x5 edges method.



deadline: tomorrow.


----------



## Heaartful (Oct 15, 2009)

Goal:
Learn the 21 PLLs
Deadline:
October 30th


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 15, 2009)

New Goals, Older ones were WAY to easy.

Hmm... I want to have this by December 31 11:59 pm (Or is it 30th?)

I'm going to make 2 Goal categories,

*By December 31/30 11:59 pm*

*2x2*
I don't care about 2x2... yet.

*3x3*
Single - Sub-18
AO5 - Sub-20
AO12 - Sub-22
AO100 - Sub-23
Average - Sub-23

*4x4*
Single - Sub-1:30
AO5 - Sub-1:35
Average - Sub-1:40

*5x5*
Single - Sub-3:20
AO5 - Sub-3:40
Average - Sub - 3:45

I don't care about any other cubes.

*By US nationals 2010*

*2x2*
Single - Sub-5
AO5 - Sub-7
AO12 - Sub-8
AO100 - Sub-10

*3x3*
Single - Sub-15
AO5 - Sub-17
AO12 - Sub-18
AO100 - Sub-20
Average - Sub-20
Full OLL

*4x4*
Single - Sub-1:20
AO5 - Sub-1:30 
Average - Sub-1:35

*5x5*
Single - Sub-3
AO5 - Sub-3:10
Average - Sub 3:20

Like I said I don't care about other cubes.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 15, 2009)

3x3: sub-14 consistant averages by 2012 (by that time it won't matter)


----------



## Kxg (Oct 15, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> <..>
> 
> *3x3*
> Single - Sub-18
> ...



How come the range between singles and averages is soooo little? Come on, you want sub-18 single and sub-23 average... I'm not even consistenly sub-28 average but I've got sub-19 single.


----------



## i4sci (Oct 16, 2009)

Goals:
-----------------
To learn all olls that have to do w/ lines
Deadline: Nov 10th

To go near 3min w/ 4x4
Deadline: Dec 31st 11:59.59


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

Goal:

ZB memorization is starting to become too standardized for me.
It's a subset a day, and then review, and that's become monotonous.

I'm only 2 sets away from full ZBLL, and I think ill take a risk. Im not going to review, and jump right into the next two sets. Instead of 1 subset per day, im going to tackle 2 subsets per per day.

I might forget some algs, but its faster to relearn algorithms than to learn algorithms. I think I can do this. Deadline: Full ZBLL in 2 weeks.

To use full ZBLL in 1 month in an average and post an average video.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 17, 2009)

1: attend my first tournament next month at MIT
a: post one score below 30
b: average below 35
c: post nothing above 40
2: after the tournament learn all the PLLs


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > <..>
> ...



I'm pretty consistent, right now I'm Sub-27 and my best time NLS is 20.30


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 17, 2009)

Deadline:October 30

Memorize all PLLs 
Sub-35 average 3x3
Buy a 2x2!!!
Learn 4x4 parity 
Sub-3 4x4


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 17, 2009)

Goals for Essen Open on 24th October 2009

*- reaching the final (Top-8)
- being the best German competitor in 3x3 event
- sub-14 single and sub-15.41 average xD (my official pb-avg)
- sub-40 OH single
- having fun
- sub-2:30 single 5x5
- sub-65 single 4x4*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 17, 2009)

*My Own Goals.*

1.Learning the 4x4x4 Parity Errors
*2) 2U*, 2L*, 2U, 2l, 2U, 2L*, 2U* F', U', F, U, F, R', 2F, U, F, U, F', U', F, R-Cornor PIece Swapped from Other Side
4) 2R*, 2B, 2U, L*, 2U, R'*, 2U, R*, 2U, 2F, R*, 2F, L'*, 2B, 2R*-One Edgey PIece Swapped*
2. Finish the Rubik's 360
3. Other puzzles


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 17, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> 1: attend my first tournament next month at MIT
> a: post one score below 30
> b: average below 35
> c: post nothing above 40
> 2: after the tournament learn all the PLLs



I am going to "make the pie higher"
a: post one score under 25
b: average below 30
c: post nothing above 35


----------



## Steyler (Oct 17, 2009)

GOALS:
1 Buy a megaminx
2 Learn to solve the megaminx
3 Get sub 20 on 3x3
4 Actually speedsolve the 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## Steyler (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh yeah and i also want to be in a competition


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sub 20 3x3
Sub 10 Minutes on the 360
Sub 4 min 5x5
Learn Full Pll (5 Algs left)
Learn Full OLL
Learn CLL for 2x2
Compete in an official competition.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Sub 20 3x3
> *Sub 10 Minutes on the 360*
> Sub 4 min 5x5
> Learn Full Pll (5 Algs left)
> ...



Or you could watch my tutorial and do it in under 2 minutes


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 18, 2009)

I did. I only got it a few days ago. But I just fail compared to you. I take like half an hour.

But the tutorial help heaps. Thanks for it.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 18, 2009)

Times to acchieve before 5th December (Swedish cubedays)

Bold=done

*3x3: sub 12 average of 12* _11.89_
*4x4: sub 58 consistant average*
*5x5: sub 1:50 average of 5*
6x6: sub 3:20 single + sub 3:50 average of 5
Megaminx: sub 1:05 average of 12 - tough one!
*Pyraminx: sub 6 average of 12 * _5.14_
Square1: sub 20 average of 12 - hmm.. just need some luck 
*3x3 BLD: sub 2:10 single* + consistantly sub 2:50 _2:06_
3x3 OH: sub 25 average of 12


These might get edited.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Learn 1 half ZZ LL - spring break
Sub 20 ZZ average of 12- January 3rd 2010


----------



## ianini (Oct 25, 2009)

2x2: sub 6 avg.
3x3: sub 20 avg. sub 14 single
4x4: sub 1:30 avg.
5x5: sub 2:30 avg.
Square-1: sub 45 avg.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, I'm pretty sure that I posted this goal before.

It was something like:

Get better PLL algs for bad cases
and
finish OLL's

I have finished the first one, and only 4 OLL's to go.

I hope to finish by umm, today?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 25, 2009)

Solve the 7x7x7 in sub 10 minutes.

Solve the 4x4x4 in sub 2 minutes.

Solve the Rubik's 360 in sub 30 seconds average.

I also want a 3x3x3 sub 20 properly. 20.03 is my record.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

My Post Worlds 2009 Goals:

- Improve and better my 3x3x3 "style" : The first thing Erik said when watching me do a solve, not even a couple of seconds into the solve was "You have a very weird style". Be able to get sub-15 in competition more consistently.
- Get more sub-6 4x4x4 BLD solves in competition
- Get a sub-15 5x5x5 BLD solve in competition (and improve my dismal accuracy)
- Get a sub-1:20 3x3x3 BLD solve in competition
- Finally learn my Noun-Verb single syllable word memorization method in its entirety (and post a page about it).

Chris


----------



## Novriil (Oct 28, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Goals for Estonian Open (averages):
> 5x5 sub-2:30
> 4x4 sub-1:45
> 3x3 sub-15
> ...



One and half week to go. Now.. 5x5- I'll never make it
4x4 - maybe.. not sure
3x3 - don't think so.
2x2 - hmm.. Ofcourse 
pyraminx - not constantly.. but I have to do another single and average NR
feet - possible
BLD - No.. closely but still no.
OH - Cant even guess.. I'm prasctising right now and in avg of 5 there is one sub-50 time.. Anything is possible.
I've gotten them all 

So here are the new stuff:
2x2 - sub-12 average
3x3 sub-19 average
4x4 sub-1:45 average
5x5 sub-3 average
pyraminx - sub-9 average?
BLD - sub-4:30 and no DNF-s on first attempts!.. I hate when I DNF firsat two and then have to go for sure solving and take the forever to do it.
OH - sub-40 average
feet - sub-2 average


and whole competition: Win at least 1 event


Now.. I'll go cubing again..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2009)

Get sub 15 averge on 3x3 before december


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to Berkeley and Stanford soon. Here are my goals:
My goals for Berkeley and Stanford:

2x2: 7
3x3: 25
4x4: 1:40
5x5: 3:00
Pyraminx: 12
Magic: 2
Master Magic: 4
OH: 45
Clock: 25
Square-1: 45


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

Be sub 55 OH average by the time i get my cast off, or else...


----------



## SimplyOrange. (Oct 28, 2009)

*Goals*
1- Improve times for the cross to less than at the moment (which is at least 5 or 6 secs)
2- Be able to solve consistently sub 30
3- Get a DIY cube to replace my ancient old storebought (its been with me a good many years now, but i think its time for my second cube to be bought) 
4- Perhaps begin to lean some OLLs?

*Deadlines*
1- By the end of November
2- End of the year
3- Christmas hopefully..
4- Unsure.. is now a good time to begin learning full OLL?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Goals*
1. Learn all speed solving methods
2. master all speed solving methods
3. Break 3x3 record

*deadline*

Whenever i get it all done


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2009)

I will sub-10 5x5x5 BLD. Sadly no multi practice for me  except for the Negative Time Contest for fun. This is all consuming for me right now.

Chris


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

To do an a100. By: The end of today!


----------



## sz35 (Nov 3, 2009)

*My Goals*

2x2- sub 5
3x3- sub 16
4x4- sub 1:05 
5x5- sub 1:50
and OH sub 30
all avgs
dead line June 14 (my birthday)


----------



## Novriil (Nov 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> So here are the new stuff:
> 2x2 - sub-12 average
> 3x3 sub-19 average
> 4x4 sub-1:45 average
> ...



2x2 - close.. but failed
3x3 - no.. not even close
4x4 - again.. close, but failed
5x5 - AGAIN! close, but failed. at least 3 PBs on offical solves  One average PB
pyraminx - noo... not enough practise.
BLD - nope. but a nice NR! 4:45.. a half a minute slower than my PB so pretty good. Also it was second attempt so I was able to try-to-rush in 3rd attempt (still it was 5:00-DNF)
OH - no :fp
feet - no..

for competition: YAYY!! I won two! 

so.. hmm.. mark would be: F  1p/9p

But I'm still happy.


----------



## empty (Nov 12, 2009)

I finally reached my goal sub30 single, a little too late, but who cares 

Next goal is sub30 average and learn all remaining PLLs (16/21) and OLLs (~40/57). This will take a while, but i think I can do it


----------



## Raffael (Nov 13, 2009)

Raffael said:


> My goals:
> 
> 3x3: sub-20 average fail, did a single sub-20 though
> finish learning OLL fail
> ...



hmm...


----------



## Caedus (Nov 13, 2009)

Be sub-20 with Roux before Vancouver Open 2010, (or possibly Edmonton Open 2010 )


----------



## Lorenzo (Nov 13, 2009)

*Goal*
Sub 0.60 on H Permutation

*Deadline*
Christmas


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 13, 2009)

be consistantly sub 30 and learn ortega perfect


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 13, 2009)

sub 1min


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

Sub-15 with ZZ. One year.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, I have a whole week, all to myself.

I want to learn all of ZBF2L, and at get a sub-20 average of 100.

Kinda lofty goals, but:
Shoot for the moon, you might land in the stars, haha.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 21, 2009)

A month for a sub 30 avg. Im really stuck on a 35'ish avg right now. I guess its time to really start cracking down on that lookahead eh?

Also learn the 3 remaining G perms I dont know which should be easy considering i gots a wekk off for some practice time


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Learn all of MGLS: May, 6, 2010 (My birthday)
Learn all of ELS: January, 1, 2010
Sub-20 AO12: May, 5, 2010
Sub-20 AO5: January, 1, 2010
5x5x5 Sub-3 AO5: January, 1, 2010


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 21, 2009)

*GOALS*

- learn BLD 
- learn the last 4 OLLs
- buy a pyra ;\
- go sub 1:20 with 4x4

*DEADLINE*

7 december - Obei Obei Italian Open


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 21, 2009)

*GOALS*

-Buy a good 5x5
-Sub-20 avg5 3x3
-Sub-15 single
-Learn full OLL

Deadline: February, 1 '10


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 21, 2009)

rickcube said:


> One goal.
> Sub 16 ave of 100 by 2010.



Agh! I was so close to this last night with a 16.23 average of 100. I can touch it, but I can't have it.


----------



## Truncator (Nov 21, 2009)

Learn all OLLs by August, 2010. I know about 12 right now.


----------



## ianini (Nov 21, 2009)

2x2: sub 5 average of 12
3x3: sub 20 avg of 12 and sub 13 single
4x4: sub 1:10 single and *sub 1:30 average*
5x5: *sub 2:45 average and sub 2:30 single*
Deadline: January 1st 2010

Items bold are completed.

Edit: I did them all. xD


----------



## Rook (Nov 21, 2009)

*Goals*

Successfully do 3 BLD solves
Get a sub-30 average of 5
Learn full OLL
Learn Petrus just for the sake of knowing it
Teach a friend how to solve the cube in less then 3 minutes (or maybe just how to solve it in the first place...)

*Deadline*

 February 19, 2010 (my birthday)

Hopefully I'll get these done. I need to write down somewhere to check back here on my birthday...

~Rook


----------



## Muesli (Nov 21, 2009)

Goal: Finish my 2x2x2 average of 1000.

When by: Soon.

180 left!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 22, 2009)

full pll finally done, full oll here I come I already know about 2/3's so lets say weekend after Thanksgiving is the deadline here we goooo


----------



## cuberman0312 (Nov 23, 2009)

goal: sub 20 3x3 average

deadline: Christmas


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 24, 2009)

Goal: Consistent sub 20 average on 3x3

Deadline: Before i go back to school (Beginning of February)


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

Goal: Be sub 20
Deadline: Before I get bored with Fridrich again.


----------



## sz35 (Nov 24, 2009)

Goals:
*1) sub 20 avg 12 with ZB(dead line: 1 week from now) achived! 19.92*
2) learn all ZBF2L slgs (dead line: 3 months from now)
3) Using ZBF2L on 4x4 and do a sub 1:10 avg 5 (deadline:3 weeks from now)


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 25, 2009)

Very similar to above, but I don't know ZB yet.

1) Full ZBLL by October 14, 2010 (the two-year anniversary of the beginning of my cubing career)
2) Sub-20 averages by February 6, 2010 (birthday present for myself)
3) Sub-2:00 averages on the 5x5x5 by January 21, 2010 (the day I come back from Slovenia)


----------



## Alifianto (Nov 25, 2009)

Goal For Malaysian Open 2009

2x2 : Sub 10 average
3x3 : Sub 19 average
4x4 : Sub 1:30 average
3x3 OH : Sub 45 average
3x3 BLD : Solved
Pyraminx : Sub 20 average
Square 1 : Sub 2:00 average


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 25, 2009)

Goals:

Learn 40/57 OLLs
Be able to solve the cube with Old Pochmann (sighted)

Deadline:
Before the end of the school holidays (Beginning of February)


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 1, 2009)

Goals:
To solve a 7x7 in 10 minutes
To memorize full OLL and the rest of PLL
To have an avg of 30 seconds with the 3x3

Deadline: Before March


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Times to acchieve before 5th December (Swedish cubedays)
> 
> Bold=done
> 
> ...



Hm.. got most of them at least.. 
The competition is not untill saturday but I have no more time to practise before it.


----------



## Mossar (Dec 1, 2009)

My goals for next Polish competition 

1. some sub20 times on onehand 
2. medal on onehand
3. sub4 average on 2x2
4. sub3 and sub2 solve on 2x2
5. beating limit on 4x4 
6. successful BLD solve
7. winning with Piotr Alexandrowicz on OH with 0,06 s. ^^
8. NR single ;P


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 1, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> -Learn a decent blindfolded system
> -Sub 1:30 on 4x4
> -Sub 18 3x3 10 of 12
> -Sub 1 PLL Attack (not important, but it is to me...)
> ...



Complete failure-I broke my 4x4 a couple months ago, and need a new cube/stickers, because the black for orange isn't working (I'm broke). I learned full OLL, but I'm going to reassign these goals for February 1, 2010. I have been stagnant-my times haven't improved or maybe even risen in the last time, because of the color handicap. I've almost learned blind, though.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 1, 2009)

I WILL HAVE A BLD SOLVE BEFORE CHRISTMAS!

EVEN IF IT KILLS ME!

Although I would prefer that it didn't.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 13, 2009)

Morten said:


> *Goals - Deadline*
> 3x3: 16.xy avg12 - 1st of January 2010. - Achieved
> 3x3OH: Sub-25 avg12 - 1st of January 2010.



Goal 1: Totally butchered that goal! PB average of 12 is 13.59.
Goal 2: Yeah. =) At first I thought that sub-25 was a huge leap, but I made it. 24.24 avg12. =)


----------



## retr0 (Dec 13, 2009)

A couple of days ago my goal was to learn one PLL algorithm a day. That way I could use full PLL 2 days before christmas (Since I already knew a couple). That blew up today. I learnt about 6 this weekend alone.. I only have the G perms to learn now. By this time next week I'll know full PLL. That's my current goal.

Practise my F2L and sub-30 by Feburary 11th (My birthday)


----------



## Chalky (Dec 13, 2009)

My goal is to be consistently gettin sub 25 by January 12th (my birthday). I am around 40 seconds right now, do you think it is a realistic goal? My cube sucks, (store bought) and i am getting a DIY type C for Christmas . Btw this is my first post!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sub 4 (preferably sub 3.5) average on 2x2 in competition by end of 2010. Hmm... That should be fun 

5x5 sub 2 single before March 2010 (current PB is 2:11)

Finish custom puzzle before 2010.

Sub 2 average on megaminx by April 2010 (current average 2:30, single 1:59)

BLDsolve a 3x3 sucessfully in my lifetime (proably wont happen)


----------



## Novriil (Dec 13, 2009)

deadline: 01/01/10

2x2: FULL CLL!!
3x3: sub-15 average
4x4: sub-1:30 average
5x5: sub-2:30 average
pyraminx: sub-8 average
3OH: sub-40 average
3ft: sub-2 average
skewb: sub-15 average
megaminx: sub-3 solve.
sq-1: learn to solve by head.
school: finish with only 4s and 5s


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 13, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Sub 4 (preferably sub 3.5) average on 2x2 in competition by end of 2010. Hmm... That should be fun
> 
> 5x5 sub 2 single before March 2010 (current PB is 2:11)
> 
> ...



I thought your 5x5 PB is 1:50 or so?
Read that in your sig once.

Goal for Aachen Open 2009:
sub-5 avg 2x2
sub-13.5 avg 3x3
sub-1:05 avg 4x4


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes said:


> Goal for Aachen Open *2009*:
> sub-5 avg 2x2
> sub-13.5 avg 3x3
> sub-1:05 avg 4x4



HUH?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 13, 2009)

2010 of course.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 13, 2009)

*February 6 (at competition)*
Cube-Average
2x2x2-Sub-7.5
3x3x3- Sub-20
4x4x4- Sub-Alex Bailey's time
5x5x5- Sub 2:50
3x3x3 OH- Sub-45


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 13, 2009)

- sub 2 with BLD constantly
- sub 6 avg with 2x2 in competition
- learn full CLL
- 7/7 multi BLD
- 4x4 BLD 

*26 march*


----------



## Ness (Dec 13, 2009)

Goals:
- sub20 single + sub25 avg (1st Jan. 2010)
- all CMLL + constantly sub12 blocks (Feb. 2010)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 13, 2009)

Now that I am sure I am going to nationals next year, I can set some real goals.
Deadline: US nationals 2010

Goals:

2x2: sub-5 average, 3.xx single
3x3: sub-15 average, 12.xx single
4x4: sub-55 average, sub-50 single
5x5: sub-1:45 average, sub-1:40 single
6x6: sub-3:00 average, and sub-2:50 single (perhaps a bit ambitous, but oh well)
7x7: sub-5:00 average, sub 4:30 single


----------



## ianini (Dec 13, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Now that I am sure I am going to nationals next year, I can set some real goals.
> Deadline: US nationals *2009*
> 
> Goals:
> ...



2009?


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 13, 2009)

3x3 sub-15 avg of 50
learn full OLL and half of Square-1 EP
4x4 sub-1 avg of 5
5x5 sub-1:45 avg of 5
2x2 sub-4 avg of 12
Square-1 sub-15 avg of 5
Pyraminx sub-6 avg of 12
OH sub-30 avg of 12

deadline: March Break


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 13, 2009)

Goals for next competition, whatever that will be. Probably DC Open.

2x2: Sub 6 entirely. A 2.xx would be nice.
3x3. Sub 15 average, hopefully entirely, and a 10.xx or something like that would be very nice. 
4x4: I'm not great at 4x4. I just learned pretty recently. Sub 1:15 average, sub 1:05 single.
5x5: meh. Sub-1:50 single. Sub-2 average maybe.
6x6: I haven't learned much yet. If they have one and I decide to participate then I don't know, sub 4 average, sub 3:50 single.
7x7: Same as 6x6. Sub 7 average, sub 6:30 single.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 13, 2009)

My goals for DC Open:

3x3: PLL: Learn more algs! PLL is my weakest point!
OLL: I only have one more to learn! I don't know why I can't ever find the time to learn it!
F2L: Speed it up to 15 sec.

Hopefully if I do all this, I'll get my time down to 20!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 13, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> My goals for DC Open:
> 
> 3x3: PLL: Learn more algs! PLL is my weakest point!
> OLL: I only have one more to learn! I don't know why I can't ever find the time to learn it!
> ...



Your TPS is really good...
Do you really only have one more OLL to learn? Wow.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 13, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Do you really only have one more OLL to learn? Wow.



I think he's talking about 2LOLL.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really only have one more OLL to learn? Wow.
> ...



I figured. I know him in real life.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 13, 2009)

learn the last 9 pll's i need to know 
deadline-christmas


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 14, 2009)

cincyaviation said:


> learn the last 9 pll's i need to know
> deadline-christmas



*goals*
1. Learn all pll's
2. Learn all oll's
3. Get a sub 30 solve(current avg. is 42)
4. compete in both Bristol and UK open 2010


*deadline*
1. january1st
2. june 18th(birthday)
3. As soon as possible
4. November


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 14, 2009)

*GOALS:*
1. Sub-4 2x2 average of 12
2. Sub-20 3x3 average of 12
3. All OLLs learned (15 more)
4. All of EG1 learned. (33 more)

*DEADLINES: *
1. January 4th
2. January 4th
3. December 31st
4. January 4th


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 14, 2009)

1.) Sub-3:30 BLD solve as my third try (first two were successes, so w00t).
2.) Sub-25 a100 on 3x3 before Christmas.
3.) Developing the algs for MECCA and MOSIE (my two selfmade methods) by Feb. 1.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 14, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> 1. Sub-4 2x2 average of 12
> 4. All of EG1 learned. (33 more)



Uh oh 

Good luck!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 14, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 1.) Sub-3:30 BLD solve as my third try (first two were successes, so w00t).
> 2.) Sub-25 a100 on 3x3 before Christmas.
> 3.) Developing the algs for MECCA and MOSIE (my two selfmade methods) by Feb. 1.



I remember MOSIE, but MECCA?


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 14, 2009)

2x2: full cll
3x3: successful bld solve and learn petrus and learn olls
4x4: sub 2 average
pyra: sub 15 average and learn oka
megaminx: learn last layer algs
over 100 points in weekly forum competition


----------



## Muesli (Dec 14, 2009)

Do a BLD solve. Tomorrow.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > 1.) Sub-3:30 BLD solve as my third try (first two were successes, so w00t).
> ...



A better variation of MOSIE with less algorithms and easy-to-recognise cases.
I might actually use it as my speedsolving method if I can get dual corners on it done with.

EDIT: I'm going to try and create algs for it so I can post them here on the forum. This way, Lucas won't get mad at me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 14, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> A better variation of MOSIE with less algorithms and easy-to-recognise cases.
> I might actually use it as my speedsolving method if I can get dual corners on it done with.
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to try and create algs for it so I can post them here on the forum. This way, Lucas won't get mad at me.



Good plan. Let me know how it works out. I think I'll work on something like this aswell.


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Goals for Chile Open 2010* (Jan 9-10, 2010)
Square-1: sub-25 average, sub-20 single
Rubik's Clock: sub-10 average, sub-9 single
3x3: 16/17 average, sub-15 single
Pyraminx: sub-7 average, sub-5 single.

I'm the worst in comps, I can't manage my nerves 
I hope this time I can do, at least, a "normal" average.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 14, 2009)

Goals that Faz should put up:

Become consistently sub-10 by next year.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

To be done by February 5 2010 (Chicago open)

-2x2 a5 sub 10
-3x3 a5 sub 17
-4x4 a5 sub 2:00
-5x5 a5 sub 3:00
-3x3 OH a5 sub 40
-Pyraminx a5 sub 10
-Magic a5 sub 3
-Learn 3x3 BLD

That is all.


----------



## Tortin (Dec 14, 2009)

Goals to achieve before the next Canadian competition (whenever that is):

3x3 Sub-12
4x4 Sub-53
5x5 Sub-1:45
'Minx Sub-1:20
OH Sub-25


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 14, 2009)

I want this before Christmas break ends (Jan 5'th ish)

100 digits of Pi. (I have like 50 now. this should be easy)
Finish OLL.
Do moar CLL (maybe finish)
Actually practice BLD for the first time ever, really. Probably sub4 'average'


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I want this before Christmas break ends (Jan 5'th ish)
> 
> 100 digits of Pi. (I have like 50 now. this should be easy)



100 digits? Easy.

Here's how I grouped them when I memo'd.
3.1415 926 5358 979-323 846-264 338 3279502 88419 716-939-937-510 (there's 50.)
5820 9749-4459 2307-8164 0628-620 8998 6280 34825-34211-70679. There's 100.
Then, there's:
8214 808-651 32823 0664-7093 and the rest.
I got until 175, then I stopped. Got bored.
Learned to cube.
The rest is history.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 14, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I want this before Christmas break ends (Jan 5'th ish)
> ...



Wow, I just did groups of 5.
3.14159
26535
89793
23846
26433
83279
50288
41971
69399
37510


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 14, 2009)

Goal: Learn all OLL's and sub 20 aox 3x3x3

Deadline: Chicago open 2010


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I want this before Christmas break ends (Jan 5'th ish)
> 
> 100 digits of Pi. (I have like 50 now. this should be easy)



go for 150 
http://www.sporcle.com/games/pi.php


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 16, 2009)

At next competition (don't know when yet)- 

Master Magic - sub Thom Barlow and NR. It is do-able.

3x3 - Full PLL by New Year - remember, silly season is upon us so this could prove less trivial than it first seems.

3x3BLD - successful solve by March 21st.

All other times will come naturally I guess. I have no worrys.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 16, 2009)

3X3X3 BLD BY THE END OF THE WEEK

I _WILL_ DO IT! I WILL I WILL I WILL.


----------



## moogra (Dec 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I want this before Christmas break ends (Jan 5'th ish)
> ...



I actually did that once. I got to 150, but the next day I dropped back down to my old total of 135.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 17, 2009)

3x3: Successfully complete a BLD solve (and many more after that), sub-15 average of 5, sub-16 average of 12, learn the rest of OLL
4x4: Sub-1 single, Sub-1:15 average of 5
5x5: Sub-2 single, Sub-2:15 average of 5
Megaminx: Take the time to learn the LL
Deadline: By Carnegie Mellon Spring 2010


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 17, 2009)

1)Learn G(c) and G(d) PLLs.
2)Learn full OLL
3)Maybe start learning ZB stuff
4)Get a Rubik's Magic or Square 1.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 17, 2009)

1) Learn the rest of OLL (4 more)
2) Sub-1:30 4x4 avg.
3) Consistent sub-19 3x3 avg.
4) Sub 1:00 SQ-1 avg.
5) Sub 10 pyraminx avg.

Deadline: End of winter break. (January 10)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2009)

Hammond said:


> 5) Sub 10 pyraminx avg.



Just solely practise pyra for an hour, and you should get sub 10. I was at around 17, and dropped to 12-13 in an hour, then about a week later, the same happened from 12-13 to 9-11. If everyone practised pyra, sub 6 would be like sub 15 in 3x3. sub 10 is like sub 4.5. Being wherever you are now, you can drop time very quickly over a few days. Kind of like being at 2 minutes on 3x3. Very easy to drop time.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 17, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hammond said:
> 
> 
> > 5) Sub 10 pyraminx avg.
> ...



The reason I say sub 10 is because I don't have my pyraminx yet and I won't have it until after christmas, same goes for SQ-1, so those are just little quick goals.


----------



## baker` (Dec 17, 2009)

1 Finally finish PLL.
2 Get alot better at F2L.
3 Achieve 3x3 sub-25 avg in the near future.
4 Learn all parity algorithms for 4x4.
5 Learn all last two tredges algorithms for 5x5.


----------



## shelley (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm afraid if I share it someone will beat me to it. But it involves solving a 5x5 blindfolded.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 19, 2009)

My goal is to be able to multi BLD 5 cubes hopefully before the next malaysian or singaporean official competition. That's a huge goal but i'm practising everyday


----------



## TioMario (Dec 19, 2009)

Goal 1 - Full PLL and improve my 2LOLL with some 1LOLL's
Goal 2 - Getting a sub-45 avg12


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

Goal 1: getting consistently sub-15 average for sq-1.
Goal 2: getting consistently sub-1 average for magic.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 19, 2009)

First goal accomplished, last night I finally averaged sub 1 minute. Average of 5 was 58 seconds. Next goal is an average of sub 50 seconds in two weeks.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

All non-lucky sub-10 average of 12 before 2010 is over.
Why? Because I am seeing progress. I just got my first sub-10 non-lucky, 9.85.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm making my goals a bit harder for Chicago Open.

Cube.........AO5.............Single.......Comment
2x2x2........Sub-7.5........Sub-6
3x3x3........Sub-20.........Sub-17
4x4x4........Sub-1:30......Sub-1:10..I'm loving 4x4. 
5x5x5........Sub-2:45......Sub-2:30..I highly doubt this one.


----------



## Edward (Dec 19, 2009)

Non cubing goal.

Get good enough to play starting Fullback for my highschool team. I've never really liked playing center. (The only reason I played is because I'm always the only one with experience playing center.) That's gonna change in Highschool. I'm Going straight to fullback.


----------



## Connor (Dec 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Non cubing goal.
> 
> Get good enough to play starting Fullback for my highschool team. I've never really liked playing center. (The only reason I played is because I'm always the only one with experience playing center.) That's gonna change in Highschool. I'm Going straight to fullback.



Better start hitting the gym. Fullback is a hard-hitting position.


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Dec 28, 2009)

Learn full PLL before school starts again (Jan. 4) and average Sub-30 consistently using F2L before March.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 28, 2009)

i want to learn full pll 17/21 and sub 5 megaminx solve and sub 28 ao12 on 3x3 by the new year


----------



## retr0 (Dec 28, 2009)

Put up some shelves for all my custom puzzles by the end of 2010 

Seriously. I've been meaning to do this since 2008.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 28, 2009)

Sq-1:

Sub-14 consistently (by March '09)
Actually do well in a competition  (by March '09?)
Learn some more EP algs! (like, now)


----------



## Novriil (Dec 28, 2009)

Novriil said:


> deadline: 01/01/10
> 
> 2x2: FULL CLL!!
> 3x3: sub-15 average
> ...



So 2 days left.. things done/undone:

2x2: umm.. 3 chapters more :/
3x3: done (H)
4x4: Not yet.. I will try AO5 on 010110
5x5: Probably not.. sub-2:40 still
pyraminx: I haven't practised it yet.
3OH: done..
3ft: not yet
skewb: nope
megaminx: haven't even tried
sq-1: Nope.. haven't tried
school: YEAH! Done.

And those times that I have done (in Orange..) I will try constantly :S


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq-1:
> 
> Sub-14 consistently (by March '09)
> Actually do well in a competition  (by March '09?)
> Learn some more EP algs! (like, now)



'10, you mean.


----------



## Omniscient (Dec 29, 2009)

sub 6 min avg of 3 with 7x7x7 
sub 1:50 avg of 5 with 5x5x5
sub 14 sec avg of 100 3x3x3
sub one sec avg with rubik's magic of 1000  
ok that is it


----------



## Escher (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Sq-1:
> ...



Actually Simon wants to get so fast he can time travel.

Goal
- Learn full SS in 5 days.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 29, 2009)

New goals.

010110:

2x2: full CLL, average of 12 sub-6
3x3: average of 12 sub-16
4x4 : average of 12 sub-1:40
5x5: average of 12 sub-2:40
pyraminx: average of 12 sub-9
megaminx: mean of 3 sub-3:30
3x3OH: average of 12 sub-42



2 days.............


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Sq-1:
> ...




Whoops 

Sub-14 consistently (by March '10)
Actually do well in a competition  (by March '10?)
Learn some more EP algs! (like, now)

Better?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



And to do WR avg!


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes said:


> And to do WR avg!




Have to rely on other people not improving on the WR then


----------



## Muesli (Dec 30, 2009)

I WILL MASTER COMMUTATORS!

Lol.


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 30, 2009)

Re-memorize 400 digits of pi (only know about 300 now), memorize digits of e, and consistently get sub 30 averages of 12.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 30, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Re-memorize 400 digits of pi (only know about 300 now), memorize digits of e, and consistently get sub 30 averages of 12.


3.14159265359. That's as far as I know.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2009)

My biggest target for now:

Get a successfull BLD solve (preferably in a decent time) at my next competition
Aachen Open 2010 (January 16th)


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jan 1, 2010)

goal:

get a sub-1:30 avg 25 on 5x5.

deadline: dec 31, 2010.

changed from sub 12 avg 50 333 by 2011. i like 555 better.

another new goal:

get a sub-50 avg 25 on 444.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I want this before Christmas break ends (Jan 5'th ish)
> ...



i learned to 730 and then started cubing


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

New goals for February 6.

Cube......................................Single.................................AO5
2x2x2.....................................Sub-6.................................Sub-8
3x3x3.....................................Sub-17...............................Sub-20
4x4x4------------------------------.Sub-1................................Sub - 1:20
5x5x5....................................Sub-2:30............................Sub-3

Meh, only worries I have are on 5x5x5, 4x4x4 will take some work.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 1, 2010)

Sub 15 avg. by next year.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 1, 2010)

Goal:Learn all CLL and VHF2L.
Deadline:before my brother's wedding, 29 January 2010.

Goal:learn ZB after my VH average sub15
Deadline:hopefully in a year an a half's time, by July/August 2011

is it possible, am i stressing myself too much? because i've learnt 10 CLLs in 2 days (holiday). please let me know thanks


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 1, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 10 2x2x2 average
> ...


1. Not yet.
2. Yep.
3. Yep.
4. Not yet.
5. Yep.

New Goals
1. Sub 20- End of Spring Break
2. Sub 3 5x5 avg- End of Spring Break
3. Sub 10 7x7 avg- End of Spring Break
4. Sub 8 Pyra avg- End of Spring Break
5. Sub 1:30 4x4 avg- End of Spring Break
6. Sub 40 OH avg- End of Spring Break


----------



## Toad (Jan 1, 2010)

For end of 2010:

2x2 - CLL, Sub5 90% of solves
3x3 - Full OLL, Sub10 Single, Sub15 Ave5, Sub16 Ave12
4x4 - Sub1 Single, Sub1:10 Ave5, Sub1:15 Ave12
3x3 OH - Sub28 Single, Sub35 Ave5, Sub38 Ave12


----------



## blizzardmb (Jan 1, 2010)

By December 31st 2010

2x2: full cll, sub-1 single, sub-6 ao12, sub-5 ao5
3x3: full oll, sub-20 single, sub-25 ao12, sub-23 ao5
4x4: sub-1:30 single, sub-2:00 ao12, sub-1:45 ao5
5x5: sub-4:00 ao12, sub-3:50 ao5
square-1: sub-45 ao12, sub-40 ao5
megaminx: sub-3:00 single, sub-3:20 ao5
pyraminx: sub-10 ao12
2x2 bld: success on 80% of solves
3x3 bld: learn to do it


----------



## SkateTracker (Jan 1, 2010)

New year goals!

~Learn to blind solve.
~Sub-2 5x5 avg.
~Sub-1 4x4 avg.
~Sub-18 3x3 avg.
~Sub-6 7x7 avg.
~Sub-4 6x6 avg.
~Full PLL.
~Sub-10 Pyraminx avg.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 1, 2010)

Novriil said:


> New goals.
> 
> 010110:
> 
> ...



2x2: ao12: 6.67.....................NOOOOO
Comment: Mostly there were very good times...
3x3: ao12: 19.83.....................NOOOOO
Comment: Omg.. 3 pops and just failed one try.. These attempts killed my average.
4x4: ao12: 1:36.64.....................DID IT!!
Comment: Nothing much to say. Good times.
5x5: ao12: 2:39.46.....................DID IT!!
Comment: mostly average times.. Also one very close time.. only hundredths away from single PB 
pyraminx: ao12: 9.14.....................NOOOOO
Comment: Damn.. on last try.. right before the last attempt the avg was 9.00  
megaminx: mo3: 3:27.02.....................DID IT!!
Comment: Good that I got at least that.. Didn't expect so good times.
3x3OH: ao12: 38.57.....................DID IT!!
comment: okay.. but not the best.. I've gotten much better times recently.


----------



## Gurplex3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Goal:*
under 1:33 5x5 average of 10
under 4:00 7x7 average of 5

*deadline:*
febu-hairy 01, 2010


----------



## Eternal Heart (Jan 1, 2010)

GOAL
sub 1:20 4x4 single 

DEADLINE
Sometime in Febbie.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 1, 2010)

Omniscient said:


> sub 6 min avg of 3 with 7x7x7
> sub 1:50 avg of 5 with 5x5x5
> sub 14 sec avg of 100 3x3x3
> sub one sec avg with rubik's magic of 1000
> ok that is it



ya know, if you get 2 dnf's in that magic average , the average is also DNF from what i've heard


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 1, 2010)

Average of 100 sub 30!


----------



## dubefest (Jan 2, 2010)

Alright here are my goals:

Learn all OLLs and the four G-Perms

Pull my times from sub 40 to sub 30

DEADLINE:

Nationals 2010 at M.I.T. August 6-8


----------



## havokmega (Jan 2, 2010)

*New cuber goals*

hey, new to the site and to cubing. Current best time is 3:30. My goals are to get under a minute. Learn F2L faster. Learn all algs. for OLL and PLL. May seems basic and lame but hey...I'm the new guy!


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 2, 2010)

havokmega said:


> hey, new to the site and to cubing. Current best time is 3:30. My goals are to get under a minute. Learn F2L faster. *Learn all algs*. for OLL and PLL. May seems basic and lame but hey...I'm the new guy!



All of them!?!?! Best of luck my friend! But on a more serious note, Good luck with your goal im sure you will learn alot here.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 2, 2010)

havokmega said:


> hey, new to the site and to cubing. Current best time is 3:30. My goals are to get under a minute. Learn F2L faster. Learn all algs. for OLL and PLL. May seems basic and lame but hey...I'm the new guy!



I'm sure you'll easily by sub1 by summer. Probably quicker. Everyone was where you are now. Welcome to the game.


----------



## ianini (Jan 2, 2010)

*Goals:*
2x2: Sub 4 average, currently 4.99
3x3: sub 15 average, currently 18.34
4x4: sub 1 average, currently 1:30
5x5: sub 2 average, currently 2:47
6x6: sub 4:30 mean, currently, 6:30
7x7: sub 8 mean, currently sub 10
*Deadline:*
January 1st, 2011 5:21:45


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> havokmega said:
> 
> 
> > hey, new to the site and to cubing. Current best time is 3:30. My goals are to get under a minute. Learn F2L faster. *Learn all algs*. for OLL and PLL. May seems basic and lame but hey...I'm the new guy!
> ...



There is a "." indicating an abbreviation.

The full sentence would be "Learn all algorithms for OLL and PLL."


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 2, 2010)

havokmega said:


> hey, new to the site and to cubing. Current best time is 3:30. My goals are to get under a minute. Learn F2L faster. Learn all algs. for OLL and PLL. May seems basic and lame but hey...I'm the new guy!



hey not to seem mean or anything, but i think you should work on your beginner's method until you get like sub 1:30 then only start Fridrich


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 2, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> havokmega said:
> 
> 
> > hey, new to the site and to cubing. Current best time is 3:30. My goals are to get under a minute. Learn F2L faster. Learn all algs. for OLL and PLL. May seems basic and lame but hey...I'm the new guy!
> ...


Its never too early to learn


----------



## blizzardmb (Jan 4, 2010)

blizzardmb said:


> 2x2: full cll
> 3x3: successful bld solve and learn petrus and learn olls
> 4x4: sub 2 average
> pyra: sub 15 average and learn oka
> ...



2x2: full cll
3x3: successful bld solve and learn petrus Done! and learn olls
4x4: sub 2 average
pyra: sub 15 average and learn oka Done!
megaminx: learn last layer algs
over 100 points in weekly forum competition Done!


----------



## TioMario (Jan 5, 2010)

*Goal - Deadline*

*Improve my F2L (get decent at lookahead) - May
*Full PLL - March
*Sub-40 avg12 - May... more or less
*Get a new cube - March


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 5, 2010)

Short-Time Goals (Long-Term Goals due in October)

1. Don't let cubing interfere with my studies until February.
2. Remember that Sune and Anti-Sune COLLs are not interchangeable by Friday. This is a very recent issue that arouse this afternoon on the bus. I always did a Sune instead of an Anti-Sune and vice versa for some reason.
3. Get a sub-25 average of 100 by February (.98 seconds isn't too big of a deal, right?)


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> To be done by February 5 2010 (Chicago open)
> 
> -2x2 a5 sub 10
> -3x3 a5 sub 17
> ...


Currently done:

-2x2 a5 sub 10 No
-3x3 a5 sub 17 No I change this to sub-22
-4x4 a5 sub 2:00 I don't even have a 4x4 yet.
-5x5 a5 sub 3:00 No
-3x3 OH a5 sub 40 Waiting for my mini cubes to arrive
-Pyraminx a5 sub 10  No
-Magic a5 sub 3 Yes. Sub-2 already
-Learn 3x3 BLD No


----------



## Khartaras (Jan 6, 2010)

Fridrich F2L, March.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

*1. Get my F2L x2 faster. It's like at 45 seconds right now.
2. Memorize the 21 PLLs. (Or at least most)
3. Memorize OLLs (not all but enough to get faster)*

Deadline : End of March

*1. All PLLs and OLLs memorized.
2. Average of sub-30 from sub70 >:]*

Deadline : 2011~!

Haha a lot of time to do these.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

I want sub-25 average before DC Open.. 
CAN I DO IT?!?!?!?


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 6, 2010)

learn BLD!!!!!!! It WILL happen!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Get a successful BLD solve. 
Latest attempt - 5:31.42, 4 flipped edges  So close.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

How do you do BLD? I can't find a 3x3 tutorial...


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

Kwayetus said:


> How do you do BLD? I can't find a 3x3 tutorial...



COUGHSEARCHFUNCTIONCOUGH


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Kwayetus said:
> 
> 
> > How do you do BLD? I can't find a 3x3 tutorial...
> ...



tried...


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 6, 2010)

Kwayetus said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Kwayetus said:
> ...



the search function can sometimes be confusing to new users. Check out byu's tutorial on youtube. I believe there are 6 videos in total. HERE is his channel.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> Kwayetus said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



Thaaank Youuu.


----------



## Overtime (Jan 6, 2010)

Finish up PLL algs (Lefty Gs and V and one i can never remember the letter to)
Learn enough OLLs to get by (all the no edges up ones)
Speed Up my F2L


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 6, 2010)

Goal: learn all COLL's until friday.
i know U H and S


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 6, 2010)

*N00B goals.*

These are my goals:

2x2: sub 6, but I don't really like 2x2. I'm around 7.5 now with Ortega.
3x3: sub 15, currently 16-18.
4x4: sub 1, currently 1:20
5x5: sub 2, currently 2:20.
6x6: sub 4, currently 4:45
7x7: sub 6, currently 8-9 (I suck at 7x7).
Magic: sub 2, but I don't practice enough. This would be easier if my magic layed flat.
Pyraminx: sub 15, currently 20.
Megaminx: sub 3, currently 3-3.5.

That's about all of it.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 7, 2010)

I want to try to practice more this year, and not just 3x3 all the time. I will try to continue to use cubemania, unless someone comes out with an even greater timer that saves my times (sorry qqtimer) Cubemania saves the times in "pages" of 101 averages. (in your records), so I will try to get the following amount of pages:

20 Pages of 3x3
10 Pages of 2x2
1 Page of 4x4
1 Page of 5x5
1 Page of 6x6
1 Page of 7x7
1 Page of Clock
1 Page of Megaminx
1 Page of Feet
3 Pages of Square-1
3 Pages of OH
5 Pages of Pyraminx
20 Pages of Magic
10 Pages of Master Magic

I realize this is a huge amount of time to practice, so if I can't do this when I start high school, I won't. Basically, this is my summer activities.

Deadline: 12/31/10-1/1/11 night change


----------



## ianini (Jan 7, 2010)

New goals!
2x2: Sub 4.50
3x3: Sub 13
4x4: Sub 1:00
5x5: Sub 1:45
6x6: Sub 3:30
7x7: Sub 5:30
Square-1: Sub 30
Magic: Sub 1
Deadline: 1/01/2011


----------



## Mossar (Jan 7, 2010)

3x3 Onehanded goals:
-sub20 avg12
-sub19 avg5
-sub15 nonLC single
-sub10 LC 

2x2 goals:
-sub3,5 avg12
-more sub3 avg5
-nice single ;P

3x3 Normal goals:
-sub13 avg12
-sub10 single


----------



## Fox (Jan 7, 2010)

My goals:

Buy a good cube

3x3x3: 
-Sub 30 Avg. 12
-Sub 25 Avg. 5

3x3x3 OH:
-Sub 1.15 Avg 12
-Sub 1.00 Avg 5

Deadline: Summer 2010

I´m sure I can if a buy a good cube!!!! Oh, and if I practise


----------



## Ness (Jan 7, 2010)

new goals:

3x3x3:
- finsihing CMLL (Sune + Anti-Sune left)
- sub 20 avg5

2x2x2:
- as soon as I got my first one... sub 8 (probably faster)

- practise more


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 7, 2010)

3x3x3:

-sub 16 (maybe 15 since I'm already at a consistent 18-19 avg): by the end of the year

Square 1:
-sub 35 (I love square one, but I don't practice much... so I'll just try to drop the 6 seconds to 35): by the end of the year

Megaminx:
-sub 2:45 (love megaminx too, but I still don't practice much ): by the end of the year

my hope is to accomplish these a lot earlier than the end of the year, but the long term setting's just in case 



EDIT: Sq-1 is sorta accomplished. I can get sub 35 of 12 half the time.

Megaminx I haven't really worked on....

3x3x3 I'm getting there. I can now average 17-18 instead of 18-19  It'll probably be a month or two before I get sub 16... I hope...


EDIT 2: Got my Meffert's megaminx. Once I get used to the strange color scheme, I'll learn more algs and hopefully that'll accomplish my goal.


----------



## V-te (Jan 15, 2010)

Goal: 4x4 BLD by the end of summer. 
Thanks to the 2 cycle method, without commutators and Old pochman style solving, I can finally see it coming. I just need to practice. I don't mind if I'm slow, as long as I can do it.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 15, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Goal:Learn all COLL and VHF2L.
> Deadline:before my brother's wedding, 29 January 2010.
> 
> Goal:learn ZB after my VH average sub15
> ...




Goal accomplished. All COLL and VHF2L learned. Next goal, learn ALL ZB.
Deadline:before the clock strikes 12o'clock, on 31st December, 2010. (yeah crazy goal!!)


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 22, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > To be done by February 6 2010 (Chicago open)
> ...


Updated.


----------



## mande (Jan 23, 2010)

For my next comp (Mumbai Open on Feb 6,7, 2010)

2x2: Sub 7.63 avg, sub 5.44 single No, No (fail)
3x3: Sub 18 avg No (Ugh, 18.09 avg 5)
4x4: Sub 1:45 avg, sub 1:30 singleYes, Yes
5x5: Sub 3:30 avg, sub 3:00 single No,No
3x3 BLD: No DNF's, sub 2:15 single, all solves sub 3. No, No, No (Terrible. 2 DNF's both sub 3 and one success, 3:31)
Megaminx: Sub 4 avg (I'm getting my megaminx this weekend) Megaminx canceled (I would have easily done this, I average 3:30)
Square-1: Non DNF avg (I hope to learn it on the journey, I don't even have a sq1)Yes (1 DNF, 4 successes)
3x3 MultiBLD: 2/2 sub 8 minutes or 3/3 sub 18 minutes or 4/4 sub 30 minutes (I don't know yet how many I'll attempt) No (2/2 in 8:08, so frustrating)
3x3 OH: Sub 37 avg, sub 33 single.No, No (I think I got 37.xx or 38.xx avg5 and 34.xx single)


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 23, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > Goal:Learn all COLL and VHF2L.
> ...




That's actually not that crazy.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 23, 2010)

4Chan said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > xXzaKerXx said:
> ...



i've been thinking about it because if i learn an average of 2 ZBF2L a day, i can finish all of them by around August. and i can then move on to ZBLL (by then my COLL should be pretty solid) and i my end of term scool hols start around november, and i probably would learn 5 per day or something like that. thanks for commenting anyway!


----------



## SebCube (Jan 23, 2010)

3x3x3 Average:down to sub 30 consistently by July.
Algorithms:Learn full PLL by January 10.
2x2x2 Average:down to sub 15 consistently by end of February.
4x4x4 Average:down to sub 2min consistently by end of February.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 23, 2010)

*my personal goal*

before my next comp ( 20 februari) i want to archive.
pyraminx avg of 5 : sub 13 seconds, now at 17
square-1 avg of 5 : sub 70 sec, now at 90
2x2 avg of 5 : sub 13, now at 15 
magic avg of 12: sub 2, now at 3 edit: woot did an 1.75 avg of 12
magic sub 1.20 sovle : now at 1.27 edit: woot did an 1.15 solve
master magic avg of 12 : sub 5, now at 6
master magic sub 4 solve : now at 4.33

i now this is much but i think i can do it.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 23, 2010)

My targets for Bristol;

2x2x2 : Sub-7 average.
3x3x3 : At least 1 sub-20 solve. Possibly an average if I feel confident.
4x4x4 : Sub-2 solve, and maybe average.
5x5x5 : Sub-3:30 average.
Pyra : Compete in it.
Magic : Sub-2 average
Clock(?): I'm not sure if this is an event but a sub-30 average would be nice.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 23, 2010)

Goals for Norwegian Open 13-14th of February:

2x2: Sub4.5 average
3x3: Sub15 average
4x4: Sub 1:15 average
5x5: Sub 2:30 average
Square-1: Sub 40 average
Megaminx: Sub 3:10 mo3
Pyraminx: Sub 13 average
OH: Sub 30 average


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 23, 2010)

goal for ToW 2010

in one week from now, 

i want to be sub-30 avg.

a little bit to crazy. i'm 35 avg now.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 23, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> goal for ToW 2010
> 
> in one week from now,
> 
> ...



Try to work on look ahead 

I dropped from 20 down to 17 in about two days by working on it.

...And since look ahead problems still can exist in 20 seconds, I'm sure you could work on it in 35 seconds


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2010)

Deadline: 31th of March 2010
Goal: Get a successfull 3/3 multi BLD within the official WCA regulation time (30 minutes)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

Goal:

Be where I thought I was 1 week ago. 
2x2x2 - Sub-8 Currently Sub-9
3x3x3 - Sub-20 Currently Sub-22
4x4x4 - Sub - 1:25 Currently Sub - 1:30

Deadline - February 6


----------



## Novriil (Jan 26, 2010)

7th February (end of 1st week on feb.):

2x2 - sub-5 ao5 constantly..
3x3 - sub-20 ao5 constantly (no problem but right now I haven't practised it at all)
4x4 - it broke :S
5x5 - sub-2:30 ao5
magic - sub-1.2 single and sub-1.3 ao5
OH - sub-35 ao5


On the spring break unoffical competition:

2x2 - sub-5 average
3x3 - sub-16 average
4x4 - need to get one first.. or need to get one regular QJ center piece.. So the goal would be.. get a 4x4..
5x5 - sub-2:10 average
3x3BLD (NSOTE - not sure of this event (is it coming))- sub-3
3x3OH - sub-30 avg.
3x3FT (NSOTE)- sub-2
Pminx - sub-10 average
magic - sub-1.2 average
mastermagic (NSOTE)- sub-5 avg.

For Estonian Open 2010 (somewhere in summer/autumn.. Aug-Oct):

2x2 - sub-4 average
3x3 - sub-15 average
4x4 - sub-1:10 average
5x5 - sub-2 average
3x3BLD - sub-2 
3x3FT - sub-1:30 mean
3x3OH - sub-25 average
3x3FM - sub-35
MMinx - sub-3 mean
PMinx - sub-7 average
Sq-1 sub-2min average
Magic - sub-1.10 sverage
Mmagic - sub-3 average
4x4 and 5x5 BLD - successful solve..
3x3MBLD - 3/3 sub-20

I'll skip the bigcubes right now.

If I can do at least 20 goals from this post for the deadlines.. then I'm going to.. umm.. be happy?


----------



## Edward (Jan 27, 2010)

*3x3*
Full OLL
Sub 16 avg

*2x2*
Sub 6 (currently sub 7  Eat it Cyrus)
Learn a new method (still using LBL)

*Deadline:* Before the next Florida comp.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

Edward, I lasted less than 2 seconds. No joke, I was like "Haha, it can't be that ba-NOOOO!!!!".


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Learn basic Square- 1 algs.
Sub 1:30 avg 4x4 (must beat Richard)
Practice 5x5 while Richard really can't
Learn 3x3x4 and pyraminx alg when I get them 
Sub 20 avg 3x3
Get the pins right in my 6x6
Make cubesmith order and cut and tiles all my new cubes.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 8, 2010)

2x2:GET ONE
3x3:Sub 30
4x4:GET ONE and Sub 3
5x5:Sub 4
Magic:Repair


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

sub-11 avg in comp.
sub-50 avg in comp.
sub-25 avg in comp. (this will be the hardest I think)
sub-1 in comp. (just do it!)


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *4x4:Sub 3
> 5x5:Sub 4*


If you're sub 4 on 5x5, you should be sub 2 on 4x4. Well at least sub 2:20.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 8, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Learn basic Square- 1 algs.
> Sub 1:30 avg 4x4 (must beat Richard)
> Practice 5x5 while Richard really can't
> Learn 3x3x4 and pyraminx alg when I get them
> ...


Im already sub 1:30 muhahahhahahahah i beat u


----------



## mande (Feb 8, 2010)

mande said:


> For my next comp (Mumbai Open on Feb 6,7, 2010)
> 
> 2x2: Sub 7.63 avg, sub 5.44 single No, No (fail)
> 3x3: Sub 18 avg No (Ugh, 18.09 avg 5)
> ...


----------



## Novriil (Feb 8, 2010)

Novriil said:


> 7th February (end of 1st week on feb.):
> 
> 2x2 - sub-5 ao5 constantly..
> 3x3 - sub-20 ao5 constantly (no problem but right now I haven't practised it at all)
> ...


2x2 - Nope
3x3 - With only white cross yes but with CN nope
4x4 - it broke 
5x5 - Nope
magic - Nope
OH - Nope


FAIL!


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2010)

In Bristol:
- Megaminx NR single and avg
- NR 2x2 single and avg
- NR OH avg (and single?)
- 3x3 NR...


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 8, 2010)

Sq-1 NR for me please  Well, I'd prefer world record...


----------



## roller (Feb 8, 2010)

Goal : to learn the rest of PLLs and get sub25 average and sub 20single.

When: This week.

I decided to have a week without msn and all that  just cubeee


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 8, 2010)

joey said:


> sub-11 avg in comp.
> sub-50 avg in comp.
> sub-25 avg in comp. (this will be the hardest I think)
> sub-1 in comp. (just do it!)



3x3
4x4
OH
BLD

?


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > sub-11 avg in comp.
> ...



Perfect


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought it was 2x2, 3x3, 5x5, square-1


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 8, 2010)

get the irish NR

When: november lol
its the closest comp i can get to


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 8, 2010)

Goals for Cube-a-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo

2x2: sub 10 avg sub 7 single
3x3: sub 30 avg sub 25 single
4x4: sub 1:45 single
5x5: fast enough that the judge watching me doesn't want to strangle me xD
magic: sub2 avg, sub1 single ( not really important, more to break my nerves for the other solves)

Its sad that I can get sub25 avg5 at home, but the comp nerves bring me up to the low 30's. But as long as I beat my old comp records, I'll be happy


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 9, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> 3x3x3:
> 
> -*sub 16 *(maybe 15 since I'm already at a consistent 18-19 avg): by the end of the year
> 
> ...


UPDATE: Shortening my 3x3 goal deadline to the end of the school year (early June)

Other goals will be shortened to the end of summer... though I'm sure I'll be done far before then.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 11, 2010)

Sub 10 average of 5 and maybe average of 12 but i highly doubt that


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to try to get a place in SQ1 at Stanford this Saturday. There are only 6 people in that event, and I think I have a chance to beat 4/6 of them. Takao will win though.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 15, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Learn all OLLs by August, 2010. I know about 12 right now.


Made it with five months to spare 

Goal: Full CLL
Deadline: April 30, 2010


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 15, 2010)

Last PLL by the end of the week, and sub 20 by nationals. thats my stand. are you in good hands?


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3:
> 
> - Sub 11 averages consistently (01/12/09)
> - Sub 9.5 average of 12 (01/12/09)
> ...



OMGAWSH Complete!

New goal: Sub 8 avg 5.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3:
> ...



My goals, beat Faz at pyra at Nationals 
If he sub 6's, well my goal will just be to sub 7.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 15, 2010)

My goal: Get out of my 17 second ditch Before: 15/4/10


----------



## dada222 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sub 38 before spring break is over.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 15, 2010)

Novriil said:


> On the spring break unoffical competition:
> 
> 2x2 - sub-5 average
> 3x3 - sub-18 average
> ...


Adjusted the times that I hope to get..


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 15, 2010)

sub 20 before ToSp


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 17, 2010)

o boy, the rest of full oll, learn the rest of guimond, be more consistant at bld, learn 4x4 bld, not to suck at 3x3, 4x4, or 5x5, and to find a better 6x6


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

1. Learn all 2.5LLSE orientation cases (11 algs).
2. Learn all of CMLL (40 more algs + recog).
3. Create a list of semi-optimal CLL cases for 2x2.
4. Learn all CLL cases for 2x2.
5. Finish my MB/Sandwich/Stadler/KBCM 4x4 method.
6. Learn my Roux 4x4 method.
7. Develope it for 5x5.
8. Get a V-Cube5.
9. Learn my Roux 5x5 method.
10. Practice cubic puzzles from 2x2-5x5 untill I'm fast.

It looks like 10 is going to be the hardest...


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 17, 2010)

sub 20 before ToSp. That's going to be hard :O I have.... ~goes and check~ 11 days.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 20, 2010)

I have an extensive list of stuff I want to do for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 (and in the order I want to learn/accomplish it)...and I don't really have deadlines yet. Right now I have just around sub-50 second averages with intuitive F2L, and I'm almost done learning 4LLL. Some of these goals just automatically go with one another, once you do one thing then you automatically do another, but yeah.

1. 2-look PLL (just one more algorithm...Z-permutation giving me trouble)
2. 2-look OLL (a few more left)
3. Ortega method for 2x2x2
4. Sub-15 F2L (because I suck at it)
5. Sub-35 3x3x3 average
6. 3x3x3 BLD (I've never tried this before, only read about different methods)
7. Learn 3x3x3 OH, practice to sub-2 minutes (preferably sub-1 min)
8. Full PLL for 3x3x3
9. Sub-30 3x3x3 average
10. Optimize cross solving (because I have ~6 second crosses) and apply extended cross solving
11. Sub-25 3x3x3 average
12. Learn Guimond method for 2x2x2
13. Sub-7 or 8 2x2x2 average
14. Sub-12 F2L
15. Learn algorithm F2L
16. Sub-20 3x3x3 average
17. Become more proficient at a block-building method such as Petrus or Roux (I already can do Petrus, but really slowly)
[18.] If I like BLD solving and get serious about it, I might want to learn M2 or something, but this is tentative because I might not like BLD.
19. Learn full OLL
20. Solve a 3x3x3 with MGLS or ZB with the algorithms in front of me, so that I can get my head around it properly, if I like one of them then I might _start_ learning it, but by no means will I finish. I don't have that kind of patience (at least, I don't think I do).
21. Go to a competition! (this can be placed anywhere on the list) because there are no competitions near where I live, and I really want to go to one even though I'm not a very fast cuber.

So yes, that is my extensive list. I've pretty much planned out my entire cubing career, ha ha. I don't yet have stuff that I want to learn for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 or other puzzles, I'm still not very good at either and I want to get a better understanding of them before I run off and write a massive goal list. But when I get better at big cubes, megaminx and square-1 (those are my favorite non-cube puzzles), I will practice speedsolving those.

I know that it's a long list, I guess I'll post in here whenever I finish each individual one, because learning everything on this list will obviously/most likely take me a very long time, with a lot of dedication and hard work. Please tell me if there's anything with the ordering of my list that doesn't make sense or something like that, I tend to overestimate myself when I'm setting goals.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 20, 2010)

z perm : i think of it as 2-1-2-1-1-2-2-2-1-2 .... lol


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 20, 2010)

*sub 18 3x3 average
*breaking the two minute barrier consistently on megaminx
*averageing sub 90 seconds on 4x4
*learning Pll's within two months
*repair my broken magic


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 20, 2010)

Get consistent sub 15 averages of 5 on 3x3
Get consistent sub 16 averages of 12 on 3x3
Deadline: Whenever I get time.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 20, 2010)

Goals, in order I want to accomplish them:

1. Consistently sub-25 on 3x3x3. (24/4/10)
2. Learn EJF2L. (24/4/10)
3. Consistently sub-40 on OH. (24/4/10)
4. Consistently sub-6 on 2x2x2. (24/4/10)
5. Host a successful competition. (25/4/10)
6. Learn CLL for 2x2x2. (25/6/10)
7. Consistently sub-20 on 3x3x3. (25/6/10)
8. Consistently sub-5 on 2x2x2. (1/7/10)
9. Consistently sub-35 on OH. (1/7/10)
10. Consistently sub-4.5 on 2x2x2. (1/8/10)
11. Consistently sub-8 on 2x2x2+2x2x3 for 3x3x3. (1/8/10)
12. Consistently sub-17 on 3x3x3. (31/12/10)
13. Consistently sub-4 on 2x2x2. (31/12/10)
14. Consistently sub-30 on OH (31/12/10)
15. Gone to at least 4 competitions. (31/12/10)
16. Start practicing big cubes again. (1/1/11)

Time to practice.


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 20, 2010)

sub17 avg 3x3x3
Learn more algs for the LL K4
CMLL L case recognition
sub5 avg 2x2x2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 20, 2010)

Haste_cube said:


> CMLL L case recognition



I really need to figure out a way of doing this too.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 20, 2010)

Sub-20 on 3x3x3
Sub-2min on 4x4x4 (just got it)
Sub-2 on Magic
Learn Square-1
Learn algorithms for all of these. (I am so lazy these days)


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 20, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> z perm : i think of it as 2-1-2-1-1-2-2-2-1-2 .... lol


 What algorithm do you use for z-perm?
And I'm done with 2-look OLL, PLL algorithms are harder, ha ha.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 20, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > z perm : i think of it as 2-1-2-1-1-2-2-2-1-2 .... lol
> ...



M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (U2)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 20, 2010)

2x2: Full CLL by the end of April, sub 3 avg12 (stackmat ofc) by the end of the year.
3x3: Sub 12 avg100 by the end of the year, full step last layer by the end of the summer.


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 20, 2010)

My goal is to be sub-20 by december 31st 2010


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 20, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> My goal is to be sub-20 by december 31st 2010



8 months???


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

My goal is to pinmod and get rid of the clickiness of the YJ 4x4x4!!


----------



## Toad (Mar 20, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> My goal is to be sub-20 by december 31st 2010



Whatever speed you're at now, with a little bit of effort you WILL achieve this. Sub20 is easier than everyone thinks.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Goals for TOSp:

Square-1: sub-18 avg/rank top 10 (NAR if I'm really lucky), 13 single

Pyraminx: sub-7 avg

2x2: sub-4.3 average

Megaminx: sub-3 single

I'm not serious enough about the rest


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > My goal is to be sub-20 by december 31st 2010
> ...


Says the guy who averages 22.


----------



## cuber13579 (Mar 23, 2010)

average sub 10 on pyraminx 
sub 30 3x3


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Blake4512 said:
> ...



sub-20 is hard as ****


----------



## Edward (Mar 23, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Who's **** you been feelin'?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



some fossilized dinosaur's..


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 23, 2010)

Getting sub-20 in a month or two (current average = 25). Now that's better.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

I want to get sub30 by this summer. F2L, F2L, F2L, F2L and a bit of F2L.
Sub2 2x2x2 BLD
Sticker my hexagonal dipyramid
Weld pins on my YJ 4x4x4!


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 23, 2010)

Getting a sub 30 average in 4 weeks, (current average = 35)


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Blake4512 said:
> ...



Lol blake averages 24...

Goal: Sub 15 consistantly on 3x3, sub 0.80 magic single

deadline: whenever


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

*Goal:* Sig

*Deadline:* End of School


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> *Goal:* Sig
> 
> *Deadline:* End of School



What's ''fixed'' colours?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> What's ''fixed'' colours?



Umm, I guess just always using the same D colour. Colour neutral is using any, opposite would be like white/yellow, fixed would be just white. Should I reword it as "with a fixed colour" instead?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > What's ''fixed'' colours?
> ...



Sorry, I'm an East Cousin of yours, French is my first language  I just don't get what you mean, since I'm already confused with the ''color neutral'' thing.


----------



## Parity (Mar 23, 2010)

Sub 15 3x3x3 by end of this quarter of school.


----------



## martin8768 (Mar 23, 2010)

I need to shave a good 20 seconds,speedcubing since the beginning of march. GOAL: before June: sub-30 average 3x3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 23, 2010)

1. sub 16 average of 12
2. sub 14 average of 5
3. a sub 10 solve
4. sub 2:00 bld solve


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Sorry, I'm an East Cousin of yours, French is my first language  I just don't get what you mean, since I'm already confused with the ''color neutral'' thing.



LOL QUEBEC. My first layer is always white. Always.


----------



## dada222 (Mar 23, 2010)

I guess sub 30 avg before the summer... kinda hard with my current storebought cube that freezes and overturns on any chance but I think I can get there.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 23, 2010)

Novriil said:


> On the spring break unoffical competition:
> 
> 2x2 - sub-5 average
> 3x3 - sub-18 average
> ...



2x2: closely not.
3x3: closely not.
4x4: Did it!..
5x5: Failed on it.
BLD: we cancelled it.
OH: Nope
FT: Cancelled it
Pminx: didn't do it.
magic: My magic was broken


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 1. Learn all 2.5LLSE orientation cases (11 algs).
> 2. Learn all of CMLL (40 more algs + recog).
> 3. Create a list of semi-optimal CLL cases for 2x2.
> 4. Learn all CLL cases for 2x2.
> ...



*1. STILL NOT DONE.
2. SEE ABOVE.
3. I've decided that CMLL will work until I get really fast.
4. SEE ABOVE.
5. DONE!
6. Still need to learn some K4 ELL.
7. DONE!
8. This might be a while, I can probably just borrow Steve's Eastsheen until I get fast.
9. SEE #6.
10. Not even close.*


----------



## TioMario (Mar 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3:
> ...



God dammit Faz, things can't move faster than light, and that applies to your fingers too...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 29, 2010)

2x2 LBL
Must: Official Sub-10
Average: Sub-7.5
Goal: Official Sub-5

3x3 MBR
Must: Official Sub-30
Average: Sub-25
Goal: Official Sub-20

Instead of learning new algs/methods, I'm just going to practice going fast.


----------



## chris410 (Mar 29, 2010)

Finish learning full PLL and work on mid 30 second averages. Then learn full OLL and aim for sub 30's. Of course, continue to improve all other aspects of my solving.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 31, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Goals for TOSp:
> 
> Square-1: sub-18 avg/rank top 10 (NAR if I'm really lucky), 13 single
> 
> ...



1. average-success (sorta if it weren't for teh DNF ) single 14.09, close enough

2. fail. 7.15

3. fail. 4.78 avg

4. SUCCESS =D and sub-3 mean too


----------



## dada222 (Apr 1, 2010)

chris410 said:


> Finish learning full PLL and work on mid 30 second averages. Then learn full OLL and aim for sub 30's. Of course, continue to improve all other aspects of my solving.




Gah! I'm learning PLL too and am on mid 30. 

Bad new is I already know full OLL 

I will really work on my turning speed badly.... although I believe I can be sub30 with the new cube I'm expecting it could just be an excuse


----------



## sz35 (Apr 2, 2010)

2x2- Learn CLL 
3x3- sub 15 a5
4x4-sub 1:10 a5
5x5-sub 1:55 a12
OH- Sub 35 a12(ACHIVED: 34.75),sub 30 a5


----------



## plechoss (Apr 2, 2010)

sub10 avg12 on jflysim by the end of the next week


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 5, 2010)

Goals:
1) Learn full PLL and OLL
2) Get a sub 30 averge of 12
3) P.B of sub 20

For: July 10th (Which is the UK masters XD)


----------



## robindeun (Apr 5, 2010)

1) learn full OLL
2) learn 3x3 BLD (only can corners BLD)
3)sub 18 3x3 (now around 20 sec)
4) avg sub 1 magic (pb avg is 1.03)


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 5, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I want to get sub30 by this summer. F2L, F2L, F2L, F2L and a bit of F2L.
> Sub2 2x2x2 BLD
> Sticker my hexagonal dipyramid
> Weld pins on my YJ 4x4x4!



I saw your video on the pin mod for the 4x4. I was glad to see that someone finally made one! How are those pins working out? 

My goals are a sub25 avg, sub 1:30 single (4x4) AND TO SUCCESSFULLY MOD MY 4X4 before Berkley Spring


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 5, 2010)

-get to about 3.5 average consistently with Ortega then learn CLL
-learn 75% of EP (so around 75)
-get sub-6 consistently with LBL on pyra then look into WO, Polish V (last4edges) or Oka (either youtube or real)
--a BLD success

the above should be completed by the end of the year (I'm giving myself a really loose timeline on purpose xD)


----------



## ianini (Apr 6, 2010)

Since I've completed all my goals, I'm going to have some new ones:

3x3: Sub-10 single, Sub-14 avg of 12
4x4: Sub-60 single, Sub-70 avg of 12
5x5: Sub-120 single, Sub-130 avg of 5
OH: Sub-20 single, Sub-30 avg of 12

Deadline: July 4th, 2010.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 13, 2010)

Full OLL by May 1st.
Already have 31/57. Times are slowly improving with it as recognition time is getting lower.

Here are the ones I know:


Spoiler



In numerical order on the wiki's labelling system:
1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 43, 44, 45, 46, 51, 56, 57.

That is:
All 7 OCLLs
4 no edges cases (including the all corners, no edges case)
2 lines cases
All 4 fishes
All 2 squares
All "P", "T", "C", and "W" cases (that's 10)
All 2 "all corners oriented" cases (excluding the already counted all corners, no edges case)



You think I'm doing well so far, by learning 8 of these in four days?


----------



## theman19 (Apr 13, 2010)

3x3: Learn 2 look PLL, 2 look OLL 
Full PLL and OLL 
Improve my times

Deadline for learning 2 look PLL and 2 look OLL is two weeks
Deadline for learning Full PLL and OLL is 6 months


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 17, 2010)

1. get my ao12 sub 18 and pb 13
2. F2l sub10. 
3. Full oll by the time school ends. (no problem)
4. To find a cube that suites me best... any ideas? hated the ghosthand already super sticky...


----------



## theman19 (Apr 17, 2010)

Try a type c cube. Its good at everything, but not great everything. So it'll make a good beginners cube and you'll find what you like and don't like in a cube.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

Compete in the Weekly competiton.

Deadline: Right now.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Apr 17, 2010)

1) Learn full PLL
2) Get Sub 30 Consistently
3) Try Type C cube
4) Learn OH
5) Learn BLD


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Apr 17, 2010)

1.f2l sub 6s!!
2.LL sub 3s!!
3.And OH sub 10s!!(fiction)


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 17, 2010)

goals (for now)

-sub-40 Ao5 before competing in Belgian Open 2010
-Learn full pll
-Learn to solve a pyra- and megaminx (first buy both )


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 17, 2010)

1) Solve 4x4 cube BLD.

_Deadline: 1 week from this very post._


----------



## dada222 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sub 20 by July on 3x3.


----------



## yboy403 (Apr 18, 2010)

Goal: Learn all OLLs and perform in under 5 seconds (no 20-second recognition times )
Date: Before the end of summer.
Y


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 18, 2010)

Sub 3 3x3 BLD on video with the cube in the frame the whole time and a real timer instead of my cell phone.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 18, 2010)

Successfuly blindsolve a 2x2.

Date: May 30, 2010.

EDIT: Huh. I completed this literally _four hours_ after it was set, and only got around to editing it now. Win.


----------



## CubeAddict420 (Apr 22, 2010)

Learn all of fridrich method
Sub 30


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 22, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Learn COLL by next week.
> Learn all 500 algs of ZZ-a in half a year.
> Master EOLine (under 2 seconds)
> Reach sub-15



1)Finish PLL by Sunday
2) Learn crazy Kirjava powers


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sub 30 average, and maybe the rest of the PLLs for next comp.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 23, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> 2) Learn crazy Kirjava powers




Which ones? ^_^


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Learn crazy Kirjava powers
> ...



listplz


----------



## Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

Learn CMLL or COLL
Match, and beat, my old fridrich times using Roux

Deadline: Whenever. 
Setting true deadlines only pressures me to fail.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 23, 2010)

Ahaha, you guys stroke my ego like I'm a fuᴄking deity.


----------



## Ms. McFly (Apr 23, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ahaha, you guys stroke my ego like I'm a fuᴄking deity.



lol. Well, I'd take the one where you can just spit out algs like a dispenser... and the sub10roux. Mostly the alg dispenser power thou =)

Whoops, on my gfs account. lol. this = dunpeal2064


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 23, 2010)

learn full CLL and have sub 2 execution and sub .5 recognition by Battle of Lexington 2010
get sub 20 in 3x3 consistently by same deadline


----------



## Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

Ms. McFly said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Ahaha, you guys stroke my ego like I'm a fuᴄking deity.
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ahaha, you guys stroke my ego like I'm a fuᴄking deity.



King Gilles
Queen Waffle
Prince BigGreen
Princess Kirjava.

One big Rouxy family.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Ahaha, you guys stroke my ego like I'm a fuᴄking deity.
> ...



I refuse to believe that list.

I quit roux.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> I refuse to believe that list.
> 
> I quit roux.



But you must take over the throne one day!


----------



## Escher (Apr 23, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to believe that list.
> ...


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol BigGreen



Cride5 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently:
> ...



New (ambitious) Goals:

2x2: Sub 4
3x3: Sub 15
3x3 FMC: Sub 35 avg
3x3 BLD: A single success in comp.


----------



## Billym135 (Apr 26, 2010)

Goal: Sub 30 average 
Deadline: May 15th.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 26, 2010)

1. Go to a competition in Chile.
2. Sub-25 average in Comp.
3. Sub.4 average in 5x5
4. sub-7 6x6 solve


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 29, 2010)

Get into Mathcamp 2010. But then again applications are already submitted so there really isn't anything that I can do. *fingers crossed*

Oh and I might be able to go to Nats this year if I get in


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2010)

Compete
Learn CMLL


----------



## riffz (Apr 29, 2010)

Currently:

2x2 -- 4 to 5s with Ortega
3x3 -- averaging about 18s
BLD -- averaging 2-3 minutes

Goals:

2x2 -- learn CLL and average sub-4
3x3 -- average sub 15 consistently
BLD -- learn a better corners method (R2 or BH)
-- rework my memo system
-- get a sub-2 in competition


----------



## Saej (Apr 29, 2010)

Learn F2L like it is my lively-hood.

Learn 4LLL in the next 2 months.

Progress to 2LLL in about 1.5 years.

Be sub-30 in 2 years.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sub 15- average. 
Deadline, before school starts in the fall.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 29, 2010)

Sub 30 OH avg12.
Deadline, fairly soon.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sub 8 average on 3x3.
Deadline: May 33 2013.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 29, 2010)

Sub 10 average
Deadline: 29th April 2011


----------



## Venividivici (Apr 30, 2010)

Learn Fridrich
and Average under one minute by the end of summer.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 30, 2010)

Venividivici said:


> Average under one minute within the next 2 weeks.



Fixed. Seriously, sub 1 is easy, you should be there within a week, no matter what speed you are currently at.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 30, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Venividivici said:
> 
> 
> > Average under one minute within the next 2 weeks.
> ...



took me more than a year =D


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2010)

Sub-20 single. Already got Sub-30 AO12, now It's time for AO12





Saej said:


> Be sub-30 in 2 years.




I shouldn't take you 2 years to get sub-30.


----------



## x101xtreme (May 1, 2010)

Deadline: Middle of August.
Learn the my last PLL.
Learn half of the OLLs.
Average sub 20. (24 now)


----------



## Truncator (May 1, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Goal: Full CLL
> Deadline: April 30, 2010


Failed 

I still have half of T and all of L to go. New deadline is Sunday


----------



## Saej (May 1, 2010)

Owen said:


> Sub-20 single. Already got Sub-30 AO12, now It's time for AO12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, right now I work 48 hours a week, and am in full-time school by correspondence (around 30 hours a week). So between that, spending time with my wife, and other social engagements, my practice and memorization time is strictly limited. I plan to be sub-30 by graduation, so about 20 months from now.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 11, 2010)

by september average sub 20 I use a c-ii or A-ii


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 16, 2010)

I wanna memorize all of the PLL's and all of the OLL's by 2011


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 16, 2010)

Get full PLL and sub 25 average by August.


----------



## Samania (May 19, 2010)

Goal
Get sub 20 >:O
Deadline
next 2 weeks. (time for intense training )


----------



## chris410 (May 19, 2010)

Use full pll at the dc competition and simply finish my solves. Reach sub 30's by August and average sub 30 at nationals and sub 10 in 2x2.


----------



## oprah62 (May 19, 2010)

learn all my remaining 15 olls before summer


----------



## Edward (May 19, 2010)

Compete >:d (or at least a meetup) ;_;.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 19, 2010)

Get a sub20 average at Stanford.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2010)

Get sub25 times by July for washington dc open (hovering around 35 seconds)


----------



## Evan Liu (May 19, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Get sub25 times by *July* for washington dc open (hovering around 35 seconds)



DC Open is June 13...


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 21, 2010)

Sub-14 by the Nationals. Not likely but I'm going to try. 
All CLL learned by Nationals.

Edit: lolnowai. Maybe sub 15. Not sub 14 though.


----------



## musicninja17 (May 21, 2010)

I'd really love to get around sub 25 averages in the next few [email protected] 33ish, down from 40-50+ in only a week or so, learning full PLL.


----------



## desertbear (May 21, 2010)

Sub-9 Pyraminx Average by time Nationals come around


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 21, 2010)

I would absolutely love to get down atleast a good 10 more OLLS by time the 29th for my competition in san diego. I only need about 20 more OLLs then i'll know em' all.


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2010)

All my goals have been fullfilled...

I guess 2x2 sub-5.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> learn full CLL and have sub 2 execution and sub .5 recognition by Battle of Lexington 2010
> get sub 20 in 3x3 consistently by same deadline



full CLL and sub 2 execution completed
next goal, sub-4 avg of 12


----------



## Gparker (May 23, 2010)

Re learn OLL
I think I remember PLL
Sub 20

Deadline:3 weeks


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 23, 2010)

sub 25 by nats.


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Sub 30 OH avg12.
> Deadline, fairly soon.



Mission accomplished. 
Avg12 = 29.52 (σ = 2.69)
28.73, 31.78, 32.62, 29.69, (24.27), 29.46, 32.98, 25.93, 25.78, (36.17), 26.12, 32.11


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bump

Just found this post whilst randomly browsing the thread.



ben1996123 said:


> Sub 4 (preferably sub 3.5) average on 2x2 in competition by end of 2010. Hmm... That should be fun
> 
> 5x5 sub 2 single before March 2010 (current PB is 2:11)
> 
> ...



1: Not yet, because I havent competed in 2010 yet. At masters, I hope to get the NR at least, I'll be kinda annoyed if I don't...

2: Fail. Were in June now and my PB is still 2:03.44 because I fail at edges.

3: That was so long ago that I cant even remember what it was, but I think it was a 3x3x2, but thats irrelevant now because I have a KYOO JAY 3x3x2 (and of course, jflysim <3)

4: Fail. Still average 2:30, but now I have a 1:52.33 single.

5: Lulz. I have 14 successful BLD solves.

__________________________________________________

*New goals/Deadline*


Sub 2 average of 12 on 2x2/Jan 1st 2011

Sub 1 average of 5 on 2x2/Jan 1st 2011

Consistent sub 15 on 3x3/Uk open (november)

Get a sub 1:00:00 on teraminx/By time I have timed 12 solves

Learn to solve the 4 puzzles that I have but cant solve/Whenever

5x5 sub 2 single/Jan 1st 2011

Megaminx sub 2 average/Jan 1st 2011

7x7 sub 7 single (current pb is 7:10.00)/Oct 1st 2010

7x7 sub 7 average (now about 7:50, yeah, I'm a faelnube at 7x7)/Apr 1st 2011

Full EG on 2x2 (including EG2, but still dont know full CLL )/Jan 1st 2011


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 9, 2010)

sub 4:00.00 average on 6x6 
Deadline june 19th(competition in MN)


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 9, 2010)

Learn Full OLL. Deadline: Feburary 12th
Get a Sub 15 Solve in comp. Deadline: idk
Become sub-20 Deadline: January 1st 2011


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 11, 2010)

sub 9 f2l before the end of july
learn full OLL before the end of july


----------



## Samania (Jun 11, 2010)

I know I posted on this before, but I'd like to change my goals 

Full OLL: By the time I start school next year
Sub 20 average- August?
Sub 20 single on...2x2. Lmfao. Anytime soon.


----------



## Erdos (Jun 11, 2010)

Full PLL by end of June. Sub 20 average by end of summer. A successful BLD solve by end of June. I'll make a goal on times for BLD after I actually do it. I'm just trying to master the execution part currently.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *New goals/Deadline*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These sound a bit unreasonable. According to your signature you have a sub 1 mo3 which tbh I don't believe at all, and sub 1 average of 5 requires no skill you say. >_>


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 21, 2010)

Goals for Nationals (so I have something to work towards)

2x2: Sub 4 Average, Sub 3 Single
3x3: Sub 15 Average, Sub 14 Single
4x4: Sub 1:25 Average, Sub 1:20 Single
5x5: Sub 2:30 Average, Sub 2:20 Single
6x6: Sub 6 Single
7x7: Sub 9 Single
OH: Sub 35 Average, Sub 30 Single
BLD: Sub 5 Single
Magic: Sub 1.7 Average
M. Magic: Sub 7 Average
Square 1: Sub 50 Average, Sub 45 Single
Pyraminx: Sub 7 Average, Sub 6 Single
Megaminx: Sub 4 Single
Edit: 20 something days to go and these are all looking good as long as I don't crack under pressure...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 21, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > *New goals/Deadline*
> ...



Sub 1 average = pure luck. MO3 is believable, but he definitely got very lucky.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 21, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> blah blah blah


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > blah blah blah



lol


----------



## sz35 (Jun 21, 2010)

Goal/Deadline

2x2- sub-4 a5,sub-5 a12 / End of summer
3x3- sub 15 a12 /End of June
4x4- sub 1 a5/ End of July
5x5- Getting mostly sub 1:50 avgs / Sometime in July
OH- Graduate from race to sub-30 thread / End of July


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 22, 2010)

2look OLL/PLL and be sub-minute at solving 3x3


----------



## Nestor (Jun 22, 2010)

8 remaining plls, sub 40 avg.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 22, 2010)

I will get sub-1 BLD by the end of summer.

IT'S A FACT!!!


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Visit next Finnish open


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 22, 2010)

Learn all OLL's and Full CLL by summer


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2010)

Goals to have by time 2010 completed..

1) Complete a BLD at competition
2) Get sub15 average official
3) Get under 2 minutes for 4x4x4
4) Get under 3 minutes for 5x5x5
4) Get more puzzles (Sq1/pyramix/megaminx)
5) Get stackmat


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 23, 2010)

^you've got some work to do on the sub15 avg.

Going from 20 to 15 can take some serious time if you've already finished OLL/PLL, cause then you just have to get a lot better at everything.

Goals: 
Consistent sub20 averages ASAP
Get all OLLs down to sub2, shouldn't be that hard
Relearn like a billion of my shitty PLLs, mainly N,Z,F and E
Get a sub50 PLL time attack, haven't practiced that in a while...
Sub15 Single
Sub18 Avg12
Sub17 Avg5

PRACTICE


----------



## Dizzlewit (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a lot of goals, but I'll just post the few most important

1. Finally learn the Nb Permutation (I have known the other 20 for a long time now...:fp)

2. Learn the rest of the OLL's

3. Work out some algorithms for the ZZ-blah method 

4. Learn to solve the [email protected]#$%@ing 5x5 cube 

that's all for now


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 23, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> ^you've got some work to do on the sub15 avg.
> 
> Going from 20 to 15 can take some serious time if you've already finished OLL/PLL, cause then you just have to get a lot better at everything.
> 
> ...


I picked up a cube for the first time 4 1/2 months ago. 1 month on beginners got me sub1..2 1/2 months learning full fridrich. I've been doing fridrich solves for 1 month now and I'm almost sub20..I figure another 6 motnhs can get me down another 6 seconds..


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 24, 2010)

Goals: 
Find easy R perms or R perms that uses other perms xD
Learn R perms before summer ends and maybe even G perms
Get consistent sub 30 averages


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2010)

Main goal:
Become more efficient at recognizing COLL cases..


----------



## Laura O (Jun 24, 2010)

Goal: practise BLD when my exam is finally over


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



GOALS
Practice my ass of for nationals


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 4, 2010)

goals: 
--full COLL (3/40 or 42)
--full PLL (14/21)
--master ZZF2L and fridrich F2L
--sub-20 average in a month from today's 32.xx.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 4, 2010)

sub-20, preferably by September 4th.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 4, 2010)

Still working on PLL... but now I'm working on getting to sub-20


----------



## Truncator (Jul 5, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > Goal: Full CLL
> ...


Today is Sunday, so I guess I met the goal 

Goal: Consistent sub-15 on 3x3
Deadline: August 23


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 5, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> sub 4:00.00 average on 6x6
> Deadline june 19th(competition in MN)


I made it 
New goals:
1) Sub 30 consistantly on Square 1. Deadline Sept. 4th(Nebraska Open)


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 6, 2010)

1) Go Go Sub 20!(Avg. of 12)
2) Finally learn that 4x4 parity algrothim I hate.
3) Finally learn all blindfold algorithims.
4) Solve 3x3 blindfolded.
5) Get better at 2x2.

Date: Anytime baby, anytime...


----------



## theace (Jul 14, 2010)

1) Get sub 25 on the 3x3 (Avg. 12)
2) Collect cash, open an HDFC account, get a debit card and buy an F-II, A-V, 4x4 YJ, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Timer, Mat.
3) Learn to solve the Pyraminx and Megaminx
4) Get sub 2:00 on the 4x4 (Avg. 12)
5) Get a constant sub 1:30 on the Square 1.
6) Learn all the OLLs.
7) Practice OH
8) Devise some Team BLD S***.

Deadline: None


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2010)

Goals:

1. Learn to BLD
2. Finally get a sub-4 average of 12 on megaminx
3. Learn to solve Square-1

Deadline: soon


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 14, 2010)

goals:
1) learn all the OLLs
2) learn all the WV cases
3) do ZZF2L faster than fridrich f2l

dead line:
January 1, 2011 0:00:00


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 15, 2010)

Sub 1 Yau redux on 4x4 by Aus Nats.


----------



## nitay6669 (Jul 15, 2010)

goals till 27.9.10(the first national israeli cometition)
constantly sub20 3x3 ao12
get a sub50 ao12 in oh 3x3
learn oll pairity on 4x4 (i just so lazy)


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 22, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > learn the last 9 pll's i need to know
> ...



1. done
2.on hold
4. im going to 1

3.done about 6 mnths ago lol

new goals ar sub20 avg before november 
sub 15 single within month
learn BLD before september


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sub-2 on Megaminx consistently. That means I need to shave 30 seconds off my times, 15 seconds off from when I was at my best.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

Starting after Nebraska Open (this Saturday), by New Years:

-Learn ZZ and sub-30 (sub-20?)
-Sub-5 2x2 (maybe learn CLL)
-Sub-5 BLD (gonna need some significant motivation for this)
-Sub-3 5x5
-Sub-1 Square-1
-Sub-10 Pyraminx


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 29, 2010)

Goals for October:
3x3-Sub 20, 2/3 OLL

Goals for November:
3x3-Sub 19, all OLL
2x2-Sub 5

Goals for Nats 11:
3x3-Sub 15
4x4-Sub 2:00
BLD-Sub 2:30
Square 1- Sub 30


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 29, 2010)

1. Learn all PLL's
2. Get Sub-23 PB 
3. Sub-25 Average of 10
4. Learn fast method for 2x2x2


----------



## BiLiZawZomE (Aug 29, 2010)

Goals: Averages
2x2 sub 10
3x3 sub 25
4x4 sub 2:00
5x5 sub 3:00
megaminx sub 3:00
magic sub 2

Other Goals:
Learn full pll
learn more olls
start 6x6 and 7x7 : D


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 29, 2010)

goals:
2x2: sub-10 (finally gave in and ordered a 2x2 , it hasn't arrived yet so I don't know how difficult sub-10 will be for me...)
3x3: sub-25 (I honestly believe this will happen almost immediately after I get an F-II because my last layer is so ridiculously slow with rubik's brand)
4x4: sub-1:45
5x5: sub-3:30
Megaminx: sub-3 more consistently
Square-1: sub-40


----------



## Raifyehd (Aug 29, 2010)

Goals 
2x2 Sub 8 
3x3 Average Sub 40
4x4 Sub 2 minutes as soon as i order my 4x4
5x5 Sub 4 minutes
Magic Sub-1.30 seconds


----------



## chris410 (Aug 30, 2010)

I learned how to finish the 4x4 and 5x5 so now I need to improve my speed


----------



## Truncator (Aug 30, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Goal: Consistent sub-15 on 3x3
> Deadline: August 23


I did it, but barely.

Goal: Sub-1:30 avg on 5x5
Deadline: January 1, 2011


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 30, 2010)

1. Finally break my plateau of 20 seconds. I'VE BEEN STUCK THERE FOR 6 MONTHS! OUT OF THE 12 I'VE BEEN CUBING! 
2. Get a successful BLD solve.


----------



## freshcuber (Aug 30, 2010)

Learn full PLL: September 20th
Learn full OLL: October 30th 11:59.99 (2-Look by September 25th)
Ao5 sub 30: September 10th
Ao10 sub 30: September 20th
Ao100 sub 30: October 30th
Learn 4x4: November 24th 11:59.99
Learn 5x5: December 31st


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 30, 2010)

3x3: sub 20
Successful blindsolve would be nice.


----------



## Joker (Aug 30, 2010)

Deadline October 1st: 
-Sub 20 average 3x3 
-All CLL's for 2x2 learnt, avg 12 sub 8 
-Sub 5 min 5x5
-Sub 40 3x3 OH average 

Deadline January 1st, 2011
-Sub 19 average 3x3 
-2x2 sub 6
-4x4 sub 2:15 
-5x5 sub 4:30
-New OH single PB (compared to now), sub 35-37 average

Deadline one year of speedcubing, April 28th 2011
-3x3 sub 17ish 
-2x2 sub 5
-4x4 sub 2:05
-5x5 sub 4:10
-3x3 OH sub 32


----------



## Joker (Aug 30, 2010)

Deadline October 1st: 
-Sub 20 average 3x3 
-All CLL's for 2x2 learnt, avg 12 sub 8 
-Sub 5 min 5x5
-Sub 40 3x3 OH average 
Deadline January 1st, 2011
-Sub 19 average 3x3 
-2x2 sub 6
-4x4 sub 2:15 
-5x5 sub 4:30
-New OH single PB (compared to now), sub 35-37 average
Deadline one year of speedcubing, April 28th 2011
-3x3 sub 17ish 
-2x2 sub 5
-4x4 sub 2:05
-5x5 sub 4:10
-3x3 OH sub 32 Sorry for long post btw.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Aug 30, 2010)

Sub 1 minute 4x4 single by like October (I think it's likely)


----------



## Lorken (Aug 30, 2010)

Goals : 3x3x3 time under 30 secs by 19 september


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 30, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Sub 1 minute 4x4 single by like October (I think it's likely)



K, race to sub 1 4x4 single 
My pb is 1:13.93 iirc, and I'm averaging about 1:24~
Thanks for the motivation


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 30, 2010)

Goals for Aus Nationals 2010:

3x3: Sub-18 single, sub-20 avg
2x2: Sub-3 single, sub-5 avg, be in top 3
4x4: Sub-1:40 single, sub-1:50 avg
5x5: Sub-3 single, sub-3:45 avg
Pyra: Sub-8 single, sub-10 avg
Magic: Get into the finals EDIT: As I should have known, there were no finals.
Master Magic: Sub-4 single, sub-5 avg, be in top 3
Clock: Sub-30 single, sub-40 avg
Square-1: Sub-50 single, sub-1:20 single


----------



## Sanjif (Aug 30, 2010)

Goals for September 2010:

3x3 - Get sub-18
- learn all PLLs
- learn 1/2 of OLLs

3x3 blind - solve all edges blindfolded


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 30, 2010)

BLD: Beat Norwegian national record: Check

MBLD: Beat Norwegian national record: Next competition.... Another goal is 6/6 by february, at Norwegian Open 2011! 

3x3x3: Learn all CMLL and average sub30 ASAP.


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 30, 2010)

3x3-sub 30, all PLLs
2x2 learn to solve, sub 20
4x4 learn to solve
magic sub 10
megaminx learn to solve
square 1 learn to solve

Deadline: Next comptition in England


----------



## aronpm (Aug 30, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Goals for Aus Nationals 2010:
> 
> 4x4: Sub-1:40 single, sub-1:50 avg
> 5x5: Sub-3 single, sub-3:45 avg
> ...



The cutoff for 4x4 is 1:45, the cutoff for 5x5 us 2:45 and the cutoff for sq1 is 1 minute.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 8, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> *Learn full PLL: September 20th*
> Learn full OLL: October 30th 11:59.99 (2-Look by September 25th)
> Ao5 sub 30: September 10th
> Ao10 sub 30: September 20th
> ...



PLL: Completed 9/7/10

Sub-30 Ao5 by Friday is going to be tough. I'll have to spend time on Cross and F2L


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 8, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Goals for Nationals (so I have something to work towards)
> 2x2: Sub 4 Average, Sub 3 Single Fail, Fail
> 3x3: Sub 15 Average, Sub 14 Single Success, Success
> 4x4: Sub 1:25 Average, Sub 1:20 Single Success, Success
> ...


2x2.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2010)

-Learn COLL by Melbourne Cube Day. Have my recog instant, and recall of algs. (ie: know the cases well)
-On the cusp of sub 15 by Melbourne Cube Day (half solves below 15, half above type of thing )


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Get a sub 15 average at Dutch open 2010. (16-17 october) Because Mats will give me 2 guhongs.  Oterwise I will have to give him a guhong. (I already ordered one, because i'm 19-20 average.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 8, 2010)

Goal for next comp:
Clock sub Kuti's 8.60


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 8, 2010)

At Melbourne Cube Day 2010, sub -16 avg on 3x3


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 1 minute 4x4 single by like October (I think it's likely)
> ...



So close, Brian. 5 jiffies off! 


RCTACameron said:


> Goals for Aus Nationals 2010:
> 
> 3x3: Sub-18 single, sub-20 avg Success (just), Failure (just)
> 2x2: Sub-3 single, sub-5 avg, be in top 3 Fail, Success (4.34 ), Sucess (2nd )
> ...


11 fails, but only 6 successes. 


aronpm said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > Goals for Aus Nationals 2010:
> ...



Yeah, I made a LOT of mistakes in that post. Shameful. 



KboyForeverB said:


> At Melbourne Cube Day 2010, sub -16 avg on 3x3



Ambitious. I'm not going to set goals until a lot closer to the time, so I cann have a realistic idea of what I can achieve.


----------



## Edward (Sep 8, 2010)

Consistent sub 30 OH avg by whenever.
On the day that I devote to it, I want a successful BLD solve.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 20, 2010)

First official sub 10 korean 3x3 solver


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 20, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 1. sub 16 average of 12
> 2. sub 14 average of 5
> 3. a sub 10 solve
> 4. sub 2:00 bld solve



I forgot about this. Nearly been half a year. 

1. Complete by far (13.49)
2. Complete by far (12.53)
3. Complete (8.80)
4. Never practice, so no

New goals:
3x3 sub-8 single
3x3 sub-12 average of 5
3x3 sub-13 average of 12
3x3 sub-14 average of 100
2x2 sub-3.50 average of 12
2x2 sub-4 average of 100
4x4 sub-1:05 average of 12
OH sub-15 single
OH sub-26 average of 12


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually going to a comp. seems like a good goal for now.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 20, 2010)

Goal for my next comp (end of november)

2x2: sub 4 single; sub 6 average, 2nd round
3x3: sub 17 single; sub 19 average, 2nd round
4x4: make the cutoff..
Magic: 1.7 single; sub2 average
BLD 3x3: Learn M2, sub 5.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *New goals/Deadline*
> 
> 
> Sub 2 average of 12 on 2x2/Jan 1st 2011
> ...


 
Not reached any deadlines yet, but I've met some goals.


Done

Done

Done, but I still get 15-16 averages when I'm failing.

Lol. Done on 2nd solve.

Still can't solve any

NO. My PB has been 2:03.44 for nearly a year.

Got a 1:57 avg5 fairly recently.

Lol. Done, with a sub 6 single.

Done, I average ~6:15 now.

Still not learnt any more CLL's...
*__________________________________________*

*New goals/Deadline*


Sub 15 gigaminx solve/November
Learn big cube BLD centres/2011
Sub 6 3x3 single/2012
Do some sort of ridiculous relay/whenever
Sub 0.85 magic single/2011


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

3x3 sub 40 average of 5
deadline 1st october Sep 28 39.70 avg
Pyraminx sub 8 average of 5
deadline 1st november Oct 3 7.74 avg


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 3, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Goals for October:
> 3x3-Sub 20, 2/3 OLL SUCCESS


 
Now for November's goals.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 3, 2010)

YOUNGEST SUB 10 AVERAGE!!!!
I'm 11 right now and I avg maybe 15-17


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 3, 2010)

Goals for beginning of 2011:

1. 2x2 sub-6 avg12 Completed Oct. 8: 5.56 avg12
2. 3x3 sub-15 single Completed Oct. 10: 13.87 single
3. 3x3 sub-20 avg50
4. 4x4 sub-1:35 avg12
5. 5x5 sub-2:50 avg5 Completed Oct. 9: 2:52.77 avg5
6. Megaminx sub-2:15 avg5
7. Learn to 3x3BLD
8. Finally learn the rest of OLL and COLL.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 4, 2010)

Learn full PLL: September 20th *COMPLETE*
Learn full OLL: October 30th 11:59.99 (2-Look by September 25th)(decided the 2-look can take me farther than I originally thought. Not learning for awhile)
Ao5 sub 30: September 10th *Completed 9/26/10*
Ao12 sub 30: September 20th *Completed 9/26/10*
Ao100 sub 30: October 30th (Still working on it. Three seconds off)
Learn 4x4: November 24th 11:59.99 *(Still need to buy a 4x4. Dayan? Maru?*
Learn 5x5: December 31st *Still need to buy a 5x5. V-Cube after I get a 4x4 and Ling Yun)*


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 4, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Learn full PLL: September 20th *COMPLETE*
> Learn full OLL: October 30th 11:59.99 (2-Look by September 25th)(decided the 2-look can take me farther than I originally thought. Not learning for awhile)
> Ao5 sub 30: September 10th *Completed 9/26/10*
> Ao12 sub 30: September 20th *Completed 9/26/10*
> ...


 
From what I've heard, go with maru


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 5, 2010)

November 1 2010 Sub 9 skewb non-lucky single ✔
3x3 Sub 40 Average of 12 
Successful 5x5 average of 5 ✔
2x2 Sub 7 average of 5 ✔
January 1 2011 Sub 30 3x3 Average of 5
Megaminx Sub 5 Min Average of 5
Successful Blindfoled 2x2 solve ✔


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> November 1 2010 Sub 9 skewb non-lucky single
> 3x3 Sub 40 Average of 12
> *Successful 5x5 average of 5*
> January 1 2011 Sub 30 3x3 Average of 5
> Megaminx Sub 5 Min Average of 5



:fp Just learn how to actually solve it.

MCD 2010 goals:

2nd in 2x2, beat my avg and single PBs
Sub-19 3x3 avg, sub-17 single
Sub-1:35 4x4 avg, sub-1:20 single
Sub-3:15 5x5 single
Sub-40 OH avg, sub-35 single
Sub-45 FMC

Ambitious, but achievable.


----------



## ahmedkl (Oct 5, 2010)

i am sub 55sec now hopefully sub 45 sec at the end of this month


----------



## Carrot (Oct 5, 2010)

I want to post som goals =D

3x3x3:
- sub 14 avg12 cross on right[1. November]
- sub 13 avg12 on vid [1. December]

Pyraminx:
- sub 3 avg12 on vid [24. March]
- sub 3.5 avg12 on vid [1. December]
- get atleast 5 competition good pyraminxes [1. January] (I have ½ right now)

Megaminx:
- sub 1 single [1. November]
- sub 1 single on vid [15. November]
- sub 1:10 avg [1. November]
- sub 1:10 avg on vid [1. December]


----------



## EricReese (Oct 6, 2010)

Goal: Full PLL

Date: October 14th, my birthday


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

Goals for next competition
2x2 Sub 10 average, sub 7 single
3x3 sub 45 average, sub 40 single


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 10, 2010)

New goals. End date: June 1 (pretty much the end of the school year)

Single, Average of 5, Average of 12

2x2: lol, sub 3, 3.25
3x3: sub 9 nl, sub 12, sub 13
4x4: sub 55, sub 1:00, sub 1:05
5x5: sub 1:45, sub 2, sub 2:10
6x6: sub 4, sub 4:30, lolno
7x7: sub 6:50, sub 7:10, lolnowai
Megaminx: sub 2, sub 2:30, lolihatemegaminx
Pyraminx: lol, sub 4, sub 4.5
Square 1: sub 20, sub 28, sub 30
OH: sub 18, sub 22, sub 25
Clock: sub 14, sub 17, sub 18
BLD: sub 2:30, - , -
Magic: sub 1.25, sub 1.50, -
M Magic: sub 4, sub 4.5, -


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

consistent sub 12 3x3
consisten sub 3.8ish 2x2
sub 1 4x4
sub 1 magic avg
sub 20 clock
sub 8 pyra


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 11, 2010)

Learn full PLL: September 20th *COMPLETE*

Learn full OLL: October 30th 11:59.99 (2-Look by September 25th)(decided the 2-look can take me farther than I originally thought. Not learning for awhile)

Ao5 sub 30: September 10th *Completed 9/26/10*

Ao12 sub 30: September 20th *Completed 9/26/10*

Ao100 sub 30: October 30th *Complete 10/10/10*

Learn 4x4: November 24th 11:59.99 
I went with the Dayan. It should be here Wednesday-ish. I'm not counting this goal as complete until I have a sub-2 minute solve.

Learn 5x5: December 31st.
This goal isn't accomplished until I have a sub-5 minute time. Or 4 minute I'm not sure yet. *Still need to buy a 5x5.*


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> full CLL and sub 2 execution completed
> next goal, sub-4 avg of 12


 
Sub-4 avg of 12 completed.
Next goal, sub 3 avg of 5 and sub 3.5 avg of 12.


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 11, 2010)

Goals

2x2: 
-learn full CLL [1/11/10] - Failed
-learn full EG1 [1/1/11]
-get sub-2 a12[1/2/11] -Accomplished!
3x3:
-sub8.5 a12[1/11/10] - Failed
-sub10 a12 on vid[1/1/11]


----------



## PalashD (Oct 11, 2010)

Goals:
get a "clean"[read:no peeking] BLD solve by Sunday.

Then learn M2 by next Sunday


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Get a sub 20 average of 12 - 11/12/10


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 11, 2010)

Get a sub-15 average of 12 for square-1 on camera by the end of the month.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 11, 2010)

sub-20 a100 with roux... until the end of the year.


----------



## flan (Oct 11, 2010)

hard but sub 22.95 single at UK open


----------



## EricReese (Oct 16, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Goal: Full PLL
> 
> Date: October 14th, my birthday


 
Ok ok, I know I am 1 day late. But I have finally finished full PLL. Ahh what a feeling. And I have most of the algs in muscle memory. Just need the N(b) and some G perms, and V in my muscle memory  

time to learn full F2L, too bad I don't know when I should be done that by


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 16, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Goals for beginning of 2011:
> 
> 1. 2x2 sub-6 avg12
> 2. 3x3 sub-15 single
> ...



Progress:

1. *COMPLETED* Oct. 8: 5.56 avg12
2. *COMPLETED* Oct. 10: 13.87 single
3. current PB avg50 21.88
4. so close: current PB avg12 1:36.81
5. *COMPLETED* Oct. 9: 2:52.77 avg5
6. *COMPLETED* Oct. 16 (today): 2:14.86
7. Haven't even tried at all yet 
8. Have only learned 2 more algs... 

New goals:

sub-5 avg12 on 2x2
sub-2:45 avg12 on 5x5
sub-2:05 avg5 (maybe even 12?) on megaminx


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 16, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Ok ok, I know I am 1 day late. But I have finally finished full PLL. Ahh what a feeling. And I have most of the algs in muscle memory. Just need the N(b) and some G perms, and V in my muscle memory
> *
> time to learn full F2L, too bad I don't know when I should be done that by*



I wouldn't learn F2L algorithms. I would learn it intuitive. :tu


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 16, 2010)

My goal is to have the record as the oldest solver


----------



## slocuber (Oct 16, 2010)

Megaminx: Sub 1:25 single, sub 1:35 average before the end of November
444: Sub 1 minute single, sub 1:10 avg before the end of November


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 16, 2010)

oh right, sub 1:15 avg 12 on 4x4


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 16, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Goals to have by time 2010 completed..
> 
> 1) Complete a BLD at competition
> 2) Get sub15 average official
> ...


 
1)Fail (though princeton shouldbe a success if i dont fail)
2) just got a 18.47 ao100 (and ao5 of 15.06 in there, and 17.xx ao12 in there)
3) pb is 1:38.xx so achieved!
4) never practiced.failed
4)(there are 2 #4 there lolz. passed! got on my birthday
5) passed

so 3/6..blegh

NEW GOALS/DEADLINES by..oh..lets say..beginning of 2011, somewhere inthere, sometime in january
1) Sub16 ao12 consistant on 3x3
2) Sub 1:20 average on 4x4 (i'd like a pb under a minute)
3) Sub..3 average on 5x5
4) under 10 minutes on 7x7x7 (lol)
5) get someone to mod my 5-7 vcubes
6) get a success in competition in bld
7) learn to solve my megaminx/clock/magic/square1
8) finish up H, Pi, T zbll sets
9)sub30 average OH


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 17, 2010)

To get a 3x3 ao5 of AT LEAST 10 Seconds.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> My goal is to have the record as the oldest solver


 
no moar cake so u dont die. am i officially lolhen because i won magix at virginia 2010?


----------



## EricReese (Nov 14, 2010)

Dead thread..?

Anyway..

Goals for December 9th 2010 (2 days before competition so I can drill solves)

Learn COLL (28) and the rest of PLL (19 more algs) = 48 algs in 26 days.

should be pretty doable.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2010)

Faz asked me why I'm not fast. hehe for motivation.

Melbourne Summer Open, sub 14. Doable, but tough. And it'll mean I have to practise a lot


----------



## tertius (Nov 14, 2010)

Get sub-60 beginners method.
(yes I am that slow).

Deadline is yesterday.


----------



## Riley0143 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Goal*
Memorize all PLLs, 20/57 OLLs

*Deadline*
December 25th, 2010, 6:45 AM <-This date does mean something.


----------



## Frapdeizer (Nov 14, 2010)

My goal is to get sub 1,2,3 min avg on 5x5,6x6,7x7 before my 18.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Speedcubing to do list*

Post a list of stuff you plan to do cubewise. I'll go first:
-Go color neutral
-Learn some more pll cases
-Find orangina in a store near me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?9117-Goals-Thread&highlight=goals+thread

The goals thread. And please, don't tell me "to-do's are different than goals" because in this case, they are the exact same thing.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fudge nuggets, delete this thread.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Goals for November:
> 3x3-Sub 19, all OLL SUCCESS, but I haven't learned all the algs.
> 2x2-Sub 5 FAILURE


 
A little late, but whatever. 

GOALS FOR NEW YEARS:

Sub 15 3x3 Average, Full OLL
Sub 5 2x2 Average
Sub 1:20 4x4 Average
Sub 35 OH Average


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

Goals:
-Find orangina
-Go color neutral
-Be sub30 on 3x3
-Learn some more pll cases
-Learn Bld or OH.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sub 12 av5, sub 13 av12, sub 14 av100 on 3x3 by 3/13/11.


----------



## flan (Nov 27, 2010)

flan said:


> hard but sub 22.95 single at UK open


 
Oh yes I did it...
21.09 and 22.88 and that was my ambitious goal.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 27, 2010)

Sub-30 Average of 12 by 1-1-11.

edit ---

First sub-30 average of 12, 29.10 on 2-4-11.


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 27, 2010)

Finish full PLL. I don't really have a deadline, but it would be nice if I could by 2011. I have 4 algs left. Yeah, I'm bad at memorizing them.

EDIT: Oh I almost forgot! Full MGLS by the end of July 2011.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 27, 2010)

> Learn Bld or OH.



I vote OH

My goals:

Get back to sub 16 OH avg with really elegant, low move count block building.

Hopefully winter break will help. Sometime early 2011 as a deadline?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 27, 2010)

sub 14.5 avg 12 by Chritmas


----------



## chickenfly34 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sub-20 Average of 12 1/12/2010


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey, does OH require a smaller cube, or can it be done with a normal sized cube?


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Hey, does OH require a smaller cube, or can it be done with a normal sized cube?


 
It goes on personal preference. I just use a normal sized guhong but I have seen people use the mini alpha v's. So it is really your choice


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a pretty small hand and I use a Guhong. It feels fine.


----------



## ROFL (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't decide:
Finish learning PLL by the new year
or
Get a sub 20 Ao5 w/ 4 look LL (yeah, kinda pointless but I want to be able to say I did it)


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

ROFL said:


> Can't decide:
> Finish learning PLL by the new year
> or
> Get a sub 20 Ao5 w/ 4 look LL (yeah, kinda pointless but I want to be able to say I did it)


 
I if you learn 1 look PLL you can still get a sub 20 average of five with 4LLL later


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 27, 2010)

Memorize rest of PLLs. (6).
Get a sub 30 average of 5. (At 35)

All by December 21, 2012.... jk
Really by Dec 18.


----------



## kvaele (Nov 27, 2010)

Finish F2L under 15 seconds (thats all i need to do for a decent time... It takes me like 25 seconds atm.)
Anyone have tips for me, or when I should have this done by, please tell me.


----------



## Hiero (Nov 27, 2010)

I have 45 of the OLL's memorized, so finish the rest by the time Christmas vacation starts, December 18th. Then by the new school year get recognition down fast enough so I can actually use them all in a solve. Right now it takes me about 2-3 seconds to recognize some of them and another 3-4 seconds to go through the algorithm. I know this is just going to take lots and lots of practice or ..._maybe if I watch enough youtube videos and read some more threads I can bypass all the practice and magically get faster_.


----------



## Xishem (Nov 30, 2010)

Goals:
Be consistently sub-20 on 3x3x3 (Averaging 21.XX or so now)
Learn the rest of the OLLs (45/57)

Deadline: Beginning of Christmas break (12/22)


----------



## avgdi (Nov 30, 2010)

Goals:

Learn the rest of the OLL's by New Years.
Get at least one sub 20 AO12 by New Years.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 1, 2010)

learn BLD by 2011


----------



## d521yts (Dec 1, 2010)

Goal
Get Sub 30 Average consistently
Deadline
By the end of this Year.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 1, 2010)

goals for before christmas

3x3 sub-19 avg50
5x5 2:35 avg12
learn the rest of OLL
learn the rest of COLL and get a sub-25 3x3 avg50 with ZZ-VH


----------



## tertius (Dec 1, 2010)

tertius said:


> Get sub-60 beginners method.
> (yes I am that slow).
> 
> Deadline is yesterday.



Done on 11/27.

*Goal*
Learn F2L (hard case algs and intuitive).

*Deadline*
First of the new year.

*Reward*
More cubes and a timer.


----------



## gobenho (Dec 1, 2010)

- Finish Learning OLL's by 12/20/10 (I am currently @ 40/57)
- Have a sub 20 F2L (so slow)
- Have a sub 40 3x3 avg by Christmas


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm getting bored with just solving.
I need to start one of a few possible mega-projects.

1 - get good at BLD.
This will include somehow finding tons of patience, choosing a method, learning it, and sticking with it.

2 - ZBLL, or another major alg set.
I seem to be alright at learning algs. I feel like learning a new set would help me stay cubing.

3 - Publish something no one's bothered to.
Can anyone think of ideas that have been lost and never published fully?

So essentially, my first goal is picking one of these.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 2, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> 3 - Publish something no one's bothered to.
> Can anyone think of ideas that have been lost and never published fully?


 
Fully develop L2L4.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Fully develop L2L4.


 What's the final status on this?
Cyrus and I just finished developing "Seth" which shall be published later tonight, then I'll be free.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 2, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> What's the final status on this?
> Cyrus and I just finished developing "Seth" which shall be published later tonight, then I'll be free.


 
I'm not exactly sure. I mean, cause there was this thread awhile back, but I'm sure that is not the only place the method has been discussed recently.


----------



## swanny (Dec 2, 2010)

Sub 20 f2l by Christmas,
Sub 15 f2l by 28/3/99 (my b'day).


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2010)

swanny said:


> Sub 15 f2l by 28/3/99 (my b'day).


Can I borrow your time machine? Thanks...

Edit:


StachuK1992 said:


> 3 - Publish something no one's bothered to.
> Can anyone think of ideas that have been lost and never published fully?
> 
> So essentially, my first goal is picking one of these.


I suppose you wouldn't be interested in a crazy Pyraminx method. I have about 50 algs hand written, but basically none published. You interested?


----------



## ahmedkl (Dec 2, 2010)

at the moment i am sub-35 as per my yesterday's avg5 34.44 . Sub30 31st Dec hope i reach this goal


----------



## 4. (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm usally at 30 - 35 secs now. And I know about 20 of the OLL's
My goals are:
Learn all the OLL's and be sub 25 before I go to sweden next summer


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> *Old goals/Deadline*
> 
> 
> Sub 15 gigaminx solve/November
> ...


 

No...
Nope
Not yet
Not really
No... Got a 0.84 a few days ago, but when I slammed it down it bounced up and a flap folded in and I got a +2 

*New goals/Deadline*


Sub 6 3x3 single/2012
4/5bld success/2012
Some lolrelay/2100
Sub 2 5x5 single/april 2011
Sub 30 11x11 single/2012
Sub 35 teraminx single/2012
Sub 12 3x3 consistent/2012


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 1, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> A little late, but whatever.
> 
> GOALS FOR NEW YEARS:
> 
> ...



Goals for February 2011:

Sub 30 OH Average
Sub 14 3x3 Average and Full OLL
Sub 1:20 4x4 Average


----------



## shuantsu (Jan 2, 2011)

*Goals:*
1- full OLL
2- sub-20 average of 12
3 - full CN

*Deadline:*
1,2 - February (6 months of speedcubing)
3 - after my first sub20 ao12


----------



## sheep1234 (Jan 16, 2011)

GOAL:
Sub-1 minute

DEADLINE:
March 15, 2011

EDIT:
Achieved! Time: 54.40
Yeah, I'm slow. No need to point that out.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jan 16, 2011)

GOAL: Sub-25

DEADLINE: 5-6 February


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 16, 2011)

Goal: Full OLL
Deadline: March 15


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2011)

Sub 20 Ao100

Next Canadian Competition

*Edit:* Acheived! 18.82 Ao100! Next canadian comp in almost a month!

That average included: PB ao5 (16.11) and PB non-lucky single (13.16)!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 17, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Snip
> 
> NEW GOALS/DEADLINES by..oh..lets say..beginning of 2011, somewhere inthere, sometime in january
> 1) Sub16 ao12 consistant on 3x3
> ...


 
1) Success. Just not in comp. I should start practicing with cube not in my hand. It's awkward if I pick it up <_<
2) Success. PB is only 1:07 but whatever.
3) Failiure-Never practiced. Practicing now that I have a good cube
4) Failure-Never practiced
5) Success-Just switched 5/6 with Waffo
6) Success-horrible time though
7) Partial Success-Magic. I don't care about the rest
8) Fail
9) Fail-Best is 31

Goals for March 1st
Sub15 average of 100 consistantly using proper start/stop technique. AND DO IT IN COMP
Sub 1:10 4x4x4 average. Single under 1 minute
Sub 3 5x5x5 average.
Finish letter pair list+memorize them all, attempt a multi of at least 5/5
Sub 30 OH average


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 6, 2011)

rickcube said:


> New goals. End date: June 1 (pretty much the end of the school year)
> 
> Single, Average of 5, Average of 12
> 
> ...


 So first semester just ended so I figured I'd check my progress on these goals. I haven't had very much time because school has been taking up a lot of time. So, highlighted in green are the one's that are accomplished, and red for not accomplished yet. 

Haven't really touched a pyraminx since Nationals. xD


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Goals for February 2011:
> 
> Sub 30 OH Average FAILURE
> Sub 14 3x3 Average and Full OLL SUCCESS
> Sub 1:20 4x4 Average FAILURE



Well, my 4x4 is destroyed, so no hope there. X-Cube will be arriving soon. I haven't really been practicing OH enough, so I'm not sub 30. And I just got a sub 14 average in comp, so I guess I can consider that a success.

Goals for MIT Spring: 
Sub 13 3x3
Sub 5 2x2
Sub 30 OH


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 6, 2011)

Goals for....hmm...not really sure

Algs:

Finish learning COLL.
Learn 3x3 ELL.
Learn 2x2 CLL.

(also a note, at this point I don't consider myself to have truly "learned" an alg set unless I can sub-2 it; so far I can sub-2 every alg I know)

Times:

2x2: beat my Ortega times with CLL once I learn it (sub-5 avg100)
3x3: sub-17 avg50 with CFOP
sub-20 avg50 with ZZ-VH and CFCE once I learn necessary algs
4x4: sub-1:15 avg of some kind
5x5: sub-2 single, sub-2:10 avg of some kind
6x6: 5:20 avg12
7x7: sub-8
Megaminx: sub-2 avg5
sub-1:45 2-4 Relay
sub-4:15 2-5 Relay


----------



## aridus (Feb 7, 2011)

Get faster F2L
Get below 1:00 (already getting close to it)
Learn full PLL
Learn full OLL

Deadline: as long as it takes.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 7, 2011)

Learn Full OLL
Get sub 13 avg of 12


----------



## tertius (Feb 10, 2011)

tertius said:


> *Goal*
> Learn F2L (hard case algs and intuitive) by the first of the new year.
> 
> *Reward*
> More cubes and a timer.



Did a while back and got new cubes and a timer. 

*New goal*

Full PLL and sub-30 average. (6/21 done with 2 look PLL)

*Deadline*

April 2 0800 hours


----------



## ianography (Feb 10, 2011)

To learn _all_ of ZBLL by the end of the next school year


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 10, 2011)

*Goal*
sub-20 Ao100
first BLD succes
learn rest of OLLs
*Deadline*
31.3.2011


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 10, 2011)

ianography said:


> To learn _all_ of ZBLL by the end of the next school year


 
Good luck


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 10, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Good luck


 
he has almost year and a half. If he won't lose interest (I doubt, but who knows?), he can achieve it


----------



## ianography (Feb 10, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Good luck


 
Thanks I'm really really gonna need it


----------



## Selkie (Feb 10, 2011)

Well (re)addicted for the last six weeks after 30 years remission!

When my wife bought me a store bought for Christmas I originally wanted to get a single sub 30, then finish, but on second thoughts:-

Sub-30-Single: Feb
Full OLL: End March
Sub-30 Average: April
Sub-20 Single: April/May
Sub-20 Average: August

Glad to have found an awesome community but wishing my fingers were 25 years younger


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 10, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Full OLL: End March


 
don't hurry at OLL, with two look, you can achieve sub-20 (I'm not saying that you shouldn't learn it, but look-ahead is much more important and for me harder to master)


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 10, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> don't hurry at OLL, with two look, you can achieve *sub-10* (I'm not saying that you shouldn't learn it, but look-ahead is much more important and for me harder to master)


 
fix'd

but ya, still learn it, but just do it at a comfortable pace, there is no need to rush OLL


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm often looking to blame slow turn on age. I guess I feel with 2LLL I can counter a slower turn speed. 

Just beginning to be able to look ahead, I've tried it many times over the last month but just beginning to track pairs, albeit slowly. I should be more patient, but maybe some more F2L concentration is needed more than OLL. Thanks for the advise, appreciated


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 11, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> fix'd
> 
> but ya, still learn it, but just do it at a comfortable pace, there is no need to rush OLL


 
He's already learned 23 OLLS, how that rushing it? Thats 49 days to learn 34 algs. That seems plausible.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> He's already learned 23 OLLS, how that rushing it? Thats 49 days to learn 34 algs. That seems plausible.


 
I have made problems for myself, even at this rate. I learned all G perms together, albeit over 2 days, learning the differences rather than the 4 sequences. Even now I have to consider in memory the differences in solving rather than recalling 4 set sequences. The effect on solves that your learning style gives is more prominent than I thought was possible. My LL is at least 10 secs. I guess getting better at the algs I know would be more productive. But I can already appreciate the disadvantages of cramming alg's at the expense of actually executing them


----------



## EricReese (Feb 11, 2011)

Hm this should be fun

Goal deadline: Day before US nats

Full CLL (2x2)
Finish OLL
Learn M2
Learn Commutators
Get sub 18 average 3x3
Get sub 30 OH
Get sub 5 avg 2x2
Get sub 1:20 avg 4x4
Successful Blind


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is a really neat thread  I think I will make myself some goals...
My Goals: 
3x3: sub-18 average of 12
4x4: sub 1:10 average of 5
5x5: sub 2:10 average of 5 
7x7: sub 8:00 single (I'm slow )
Deadline: April 2011


----------



## Vinny (Feb 11, 2011)

I need to mod my damn V6. I messed the core up so I need to either find screws that work better or buy a new core. AAGH!


----------



## y235 (Feb 11, 2011)

3x3:
20 avg - middle of marבי (before the israekian competition)
learn all OLLs - the end of may
2X2:
10 avg - middle of march
7 avg - middle of april
SQ1:
50 avg - end of may
30 avg - september
Pyraminx:
15 avg - middle of march


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2011)

Graduate from the race to sub-20.

Deadline: 1st March.

EDIT: *DONE*


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 25, 2011)

Learn all PLLs by March 12, I have 11 more to go, Then improve recognition, in the following week in preparation for a comp on March 19


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Learn all PLLs by March 12, I have 11 more to go, Then improve recognition, in the following week in preparation for a comp on March 19


 
Watch badmephisto's PLL videos. Make sure you're learning good algs too.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a sub 2.50 average of 5 in a official comp, before the end of the year.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 25, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Watch badmephisto's PLL videos. Make sure you're learning good algs too.


 
Thank for the advice, but I already am doing those things.
The G and N perm algs look scary, though.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 25, 2011)

The G's were the roughest on me. I spent an hour looking for a good way to execute the first one but after I got that one the others came quickly. Don't look at the diagrams on his website, they're confusing and nobody recognizes that way. Put your headlights on the left and look for where the 1x2 block is. N perms are sometimes a pain. I recommend learning the ones that have a z rotation in them. They're pretty speedy once you get used to them.


----------



## Julian (Feb 25, 2011)

Goals for TOW:

Sub-25 average.
All solves sub-30.
Sub-7 2x2 average.
All 2x2 solves sub-10.
BLD success.
And a sub-20 3x3 solve would be nice


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 26, 2011)

My Goals for TOW:

Sub-20 3x3 *edit* epic fail no
Sub-40 OH *edit* 26 sec single and 35 sec avg
Sub-8 2x2 *edit* epic fail no
Sub-2:00 4x4 *edit* yup; got 1:49
Sub-4:00 5x5 *edit* yup; got 3:46
Sub-15 Pyraminx *edit* yup; got 8sec sing and 13sec avg
Sub-2 Magic *edit* 1.88 single w/ 2.97 avg


----------



## jerry533482 (Mar 2, 2011)

My goal is to get a sub 20 avg on the 3x3 by the end of April, it'll be my first anniversary cubing. (I'll also be turning 15 ).


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Goals for....hmm...not really sure
> 
> Algs:
> 
> ...



Update.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Goals for March 1st
> Sub15 average of 100 consistantly using proper start/stop technique. AND DO IT IN COMP
> Sub 1:10 4x4x4 average. Single under 1 minute
> Sub 3 5x5x5 average.
> ...


Success
Fail
Success
Success
Success

New goals for..starting May 1st.

Sub25 OH average
Have at least 6/6 multi
Sub13 average of 12 on 3x3x3
Finish learning CLL and become sub5 easily
Become comfortable using BH/Turbo in BLD solves
Sub 1:10 average 4x4x4
Sub4 average Master magic
Sub2 average Magic


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 2, 2011)

get 3x3x3 average of 12 sub 23
get 2x2x2 average of 12 to sub 20 (will get 2x2x2 today or tomorrow, that why the goal seems ridiculous)

Is it easy to start out sub-20 on 2x2x2?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 2, 2011)

Before I die:
Beat Feliks Zemdegs
(haha ya right)


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 2, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Before I die:
> Beat Feliks Zemdegs
> (haha ya right)


 
In a fist fight?

Could be anything.


----------



## Julian (Mar 2, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Is it easy to start out sub-20 on 2x2x2?


With CFOP, very.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 2, 2011)

To learn these damn PLLs! It's been about 2 months since I've learned my last PLL, and I still have 2 G perms and an N perm to go once I get the motivation.

Once I learn all the PLLs, I think I'm going to start searching for better algorithms for some of my slower ones.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 2, 2011)

goals for TOW:
sub 8 2x2 avg hopefully sub 7!
sub 6 2x2 single sub 4 if lucky
sub 24 or 23 3x3 avg
sub 20 3x3 solve
sub 1:50 4x4 avg (lol)
sub 1:40 4x4 single
sub 50 OH avg
sub 40 OH single
sub 13 pyraminx avg
sub 10 pyraminx single
sub 1.60 magic avg
sub 1:30 magic solve


: )


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 2, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Is it easy to start out sub-20 on 2x2x2?


 
lolyes my first solves when i got my 2x2 were sub-10


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 2, 2011)

Getting "stable" with blind and speeding up memo
(stable as in not dnffing almost every solve)


----------



## asportking (Mar 4, 2011)

My goal's to learn all PLLs and OLLs sometime before I die or lose interest in cubing.


----------



## timeless (Mar 4, 2011)

unlearn pogobat's method and learn from badmephisto's beginner method


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> goals for TOW:
> sub 8 2x2 avg hopefully sub 7!
> sub 6 2x2 single sub 4 if lucky
> sub 24 or 23 3x3 avg
> ...


Very, very similar goals to me.


----------



## Julian (Mar 5, 2011)

Julian said:


> Goals for TOW:
> 
> Sub-25 average. Success.
> All solves sub-30. Fail. 21, 21, 30, 19, 34 :fp :fp :fp
> ...


I also did reasonably well in Pyraminx, didn't get the sub-10 average I was looking for, but I did get a sub-8.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 5, 2011)

3x3x3 :Sub 30 barrier averages all the time Deadline= before end of march
3x3x3 Sub 13 constant F2L Deadline =1 week later
2x2x2 : Sub 7 Average Deadline = a few days later


----------



## Xishem (Mar 6, 2011)

Deadline: Weekly Competition 2011-11
Goal: Be /able/ to do a 4x4 BLD solve, and do 3 attempts for the 2011-11 weekly.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Goals for MIT Spring:
> Sub 13 3x3
> Sub 5 2x2
> Sub 30 OH


 
Completed none of my goals. D:

Goals for Harvard Spring:

Sub 30 OH

Sub 13 3x3

Sub 1:20 4x4


----------



## Hiero (Mar 6, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> 3x3x3 :Sub 30 barrier averages all the time Deadline= before end of march
> 3x3x3 Sub 13 constant F2L Deadline =1 week later
> 2x2x2 : Sub 7 Average Deadline = a few days later


 
Is the F2L with the cross? I average about 25 seconds with 3 second crosses, about 14second F2L's and 6-8 seconds for the last layer. Seems like the F2L goal would be hard to get, unless you have different ratios than I do.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 6, 2011)

Not to fail at 2x2 at my next comp.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 6, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Sub-30-Single: Feb Success
> Full OLL: End March Finished
> Sub-30 Average: April Very close - Hopefully this week
> Sub-20 Single: April/May
> ...




Update.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

- Sub-3 official 2x2 average by Nationals


----------



## Edward (Mar 20, 2011)

Buy a Lingyun
Get a megaminx
Learn sq1
Finish OLL
Finish CMLL
Learn Ortega
Do BLD
learn to table abuse 

This is more like a to-do list than a goal list.


----------



## JyH (Mar 20, 2011)

Sub 20 before Harvard Spring

Sub 5 on 2x2 in the next 2 weeks


----------



## Vinny (Mar 20, 2011)

Consistent sub 19 average for 3x3
Consistent sub 2:20 average for 5x5
Consistent sub 1:20 average for 4x4

All of these before Cornell, I might be going.

And buy the right screws for a 6x6 adjustable mod or find a full V cube 6 core somewhere


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 20, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> goals for TOW:
> sub 8 2x2 avg hopefully sub 7!Sub 8 achieved = 7.08
> sub 6 2x2 single sub 4 if luckySub 6 achieved = 5.58
> sub 24 or 23 3x3 avgSub 24 achieved = 23.34
> ...


 

I didnt get too many things... but i set my goals WAY too high.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 20, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Consistent sub 19 average for 3x3
> Consistent sub 2:20 average for 5x5
> Consistent sub 1:20 average for 4x4
> 
> ...



Hey i might see you there


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 21, 2011)

Goals:
Sub 6 mean of 50 for 2x2
Sub 20 average of 5 for 3x3
Sub 4 3x3 BLD (10 successful solves)
Sub 30 3x3 average of 12 using Roux

Deadline: 
April 16


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 21, 2011)

Goals to reach at the Nemo-comp:

3x3 sub-25 single, sub-28 avg
magic sub-1.5 single, sub-1.7 avg
mmagic sub-3.5 single, sub-4 avg
pyra sub-7 single, sub-10 avg

Nothing for 2x2, I can never beat the lucky 6.02, and my sub-10 avg is good enough (for now) for me.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 9, 2011)

Finish OLL by eight o'clock tonight

Sub-23 2-7 relay today

Edit: First attempt today was 23:11 grrr


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 9, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> My Goals for TOW:
> 
> Sub-20 3x3 * epic fail no*
> Sub-40 OH * 26 sec single and 35 sec avg*
> ...


 


Goals for NCR:

Sub 6 2x2 avg
Sub 4 2x2 single

Sub 16 3x3 avg
Sub 14 3x3 single

Sub 25 OH avg
Sub 20 OH single

Sub 1:40 4x4 avg
Sub 1:30 4x4 single

Sub 3:00 5x5 avg
Sub 2:45 5x5 single

Sub 9 pyra avg
Sub 7 pyra single

Sub 4:00 mega avg
Sub 3:45 mega single

Sub 2 magic avg


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Completed none of my goals. D:
> 
> Goals for Harvard Spring:
> 
> ...


 
Goals for June or so: 

Sub 30 Square-1

Sub 1:10 4x4

Sub 11 3x3


----------



## Vinny (Apr 9, 2011)

I want to do these at Cornell:

sub 17 or 18 average with a sub 15 or 14 single
Sub 1:15 average for 4x4 and a sub 1 single
Sub 2:15 average for 5x5 and sub 2 single

These are my overall goals by the end of this year
Sub 15 average of 5, or 12 for 3x3
Sub 18 average with Roux
Sub 1:04 average for 4x4
Sub 2 average for 5x5
Sub 11 single for 3x3
Sub 15 single with Roux
Multiple sub 1 singles for 4x4
Sub 1:55 single for 5x5


----------



## JyH (Apr 9, 2011)

Sub 2 BLD
Learn 4x4 BLD
Sub 1 4x4 (Not for a while)
Sub 15 3x3
Sub 5 2x2 (Ortega)
Stop procrastinating Square-1 Algs
Learn Oka for Pyraminx


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2011)

Comfortably sub 20 OH by May 7th.
Get my finger to heal so I can practise.
Land a frontflip with no mattress by end of school holidays (only a few hours to practise with mattress.)


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 10, 2011)

Sub-4 (current malaysia NR) Ao12 for 2x2 by June 3rd with pure CLL.
Sub-1:30 3BLD by July 1st with M2/BH corners. RAWR


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2011)

Full OLL by end of school year. (Late may)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 10, 2011)

Full OLL -- Deadline -- Caltech spring 2011 (May 14th)

Sub - 20 averages -- Deadline -- San Diego Open 2011 (May 28th)



EDIT: switched them around considering I only have 4 more OLL's


----------



## Selkie (Apr 10, 2011)

Update:-



Selkie said:


> Sub-30-Single: Feb Achieved
> Full OLL: End March Achieved
> Sub-30 Average: April Achieved
> Sub-20 Single: April/May Achieved
> ...



New additions:
4x4 Sub 1:45 single May
5x5 Sub 4:00 single May
1st Multi BLD June
3x3 Sub 25 average May


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

Goal: by nats

Memo all LPL
Sub 2 single BLD
Sub 15 ao100 
Sub 30 OH
Sub 1 ao12 on 4x4
Sub 3 ao12 5x5


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 10, 2011)

Results for the Nemo-comp:

3x3 sub-25 single [reached], sub-28 avg [reached]
magic sub-1.5 single [reached], sub-1.7 avg [reached (1.49, I even was second!)]
mmagic sub-3.5 single [reached], sub-4 avg [not reached]
pyra sub-7 single [not reached], sub-10 avg [not reached (10.09 :fp)]


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 11, 2011)

2x2: sub-4 avg100
3x3: sub-16 avg50
4x4: sub-1 avg5
5x5: sub-1:45 avg(5 or 12?)
6x6: sub-4:30 avg12
7x7: sub-7:30 avg5


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 11, 2011)

Get a consistent sub-forty on the method I just learned a few hours ago... Roux, and eventually a sub-thirty, perhaps. Overpass my Fridrich/CFOP times with Roux (Fridrich is teh suckz; too boring). 

Get a successful 3/3 multi-BLD solve (not for a while; still learning my objects for Roman Rooms).


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 11, 2011)

Goal: Sub 20 ao12 pyraminx
Reward: A 2x2x2 LanLan
Achieved :tu Reward is in the mail.

Goal: Sub 10 ao12 2x2x2
Reward: 4x4x4
Achieved: For obvious reasons, not yet /\ /\

Goal: Sub 30 ao12 3x3x3
Reward: 4x4x4 (I only get 1 it is just which ever I achieve faster.)
Achieved: Not yet. Right now I'm barely sub 40, so the goal is before I turn 40 in November.


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 12, 2011)

Hopefully all these will be achieved when I attend my first competition, hopefully in July at Adelaide if they can get a venue. Else, I'll just wait for a Sydney competition.

Sub-2 consistently for 4x4, (It's shipped and should be coming next week).
Sub-15 consistently for 3x3.
Sub-4 consistently for 2x2 while graduating in the race to sub-4 thread, and learn all CLLs.
Get a Magic and sub-2 consistently, (I don't know much about Magic, is this goal hard?).


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm averaging about 18.5 seconds on 3x3 right now, so I'm hoping to break 
1. sub 17 second average by june
2. sub 16 average by end of july
3. sub 15 by september


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought it would be interesting to look at personal best (PB) improvements in competitions. Here are my personal stats. I only included averages on events with averages, since I generally don't care much about singles. When counting the number of competitions since the last PB, I only counted competitions that actually hold that particular event.

```
Event         # of competitions since last PB        # of competitions where I got a PB (# of competitions where I competed in that event)
=====         ===============================        =====================================================================================
3x3x3:                        4                                      11 (20)
4x4x4:                        4                                       6 (16)
5x5x5:                        0                                       5 (11)
2x2x2:                        2                                       7 (16)
3x3x3 BLD:                    7                                      10 (23)
3x3x3 OH:                     6                                       7 (18)
Fewest Moves:                 0                                       5 (6)
3x3x3 Feet:                   1                                       1 (3)
Megaminx:                     0                                       3 (5)
Pyraminx:                     1                                       5 (8)
Square-1:                     4                                       4 (9)
Clock:                        3                                       4 (7)
6x6x6:                        4                                       1 (5)
7x7x7:                        0                                       2 (3)
Magic:                        9                                       6 (19)
Master Magic:                 0                                       7 (17)
4x4x4 BLD:                    2                                       7 (16)
5x5x5 BLD:                    1                                       6 (15)
MultiBLD:                     1                                       3 (4)
```

Anyway, I have two goals:
1. Get a PB on the events where I've gone too long since my last PB, in particular 3x3x3 BLD and Magic, at my next competition. (That means actually practicing Magic with two hands for a change. )
2. Make all the cutoffs for combined finals at US Nationals this year.

#2 will be particularly hard for me on 6x6x6, 7x7x7, and megaminx, but even the others are challenging for me. It's almost like all the lines were drawn just to maximize my personal drama at trying to make the cuts.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 12, 2011)

By mid-July I want to be at these times:

2x2x2: Sub-7 Avg Achieved!
3x3x3: Sub-15 Avg (Almost sub-20, so is possible)
4x4x4: Sub-1 Avg
5x5x5: Sub-2:30 Avg
Megaminx: Sub-1:30 Avg (This is my main goal, will try and get this first.)
3x3x3OH: Sub-40 Avg
3x3x3BLD: A Success would be nice
Square-1: Sub 1:10 Avg (Stuck at 1:30 for 2 Months now, only been doing it for 4!)
Clock: Sub-15 Avg




RubiksNub said:


> Get a Magic and sub-2 consistently, (I don't know much about Magic, is this goal hard?).



Depends how much you practice it, I've been doing it for about 6 Weeks with little practice and I'm at about 1.6 seconds


----------



## RTh (Apr 12, 2011)

Deadline: End of June.
2x2:
-Learn ortega.
-Sub-6 avg.
3x3:
-Sub11 Ao5.
-Sub12 Ao12.
-Full OLL by end of April Now 41/57.
-Became color neutral.
4x4:
-1:30 Ao5.
3x3 BLD:
-Improve memo method.
-Decrese memo to 30 sec.
-Transition to M2/OP.
sq1:
-Learn to solve.
-Get sub-1 avg.


----------



## Julian (Apr 12, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's almost like all the lines were drawn just to maximize my personal drama at trying to make the cuts.


Lol 

Some goals/wishes/hopes for TOSp:

New PB 3x3 single (wildly unpredictable. Could smash it by 4 seconds, might not even beat it).
Sub-23 3x3 average (although I know I'm capable of sub-20. Don't want to mess up and get 21, 21, 30, 19, 34 like last time ).
Second round 3x3 (would be awesome, but highly unlikely).
New PB 2x2.
Final round 2x2.
Sub-6 2x2 averages (a sub-5 average would be nice ).
Sub-7 pyraminx single (although a sub-6 would be great. I can has top 10 in Canada?).
Sub-9 pyraminx average (although I know I can get sub-8, or even sub-7 if the scrambles are nice. I can has top 10 in Canada?)
At least 2/3 BLD successes.
Sub-2:45 BLD (although the lower, the better, of course :3 I can has top 10 in Canada? Probably not).


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 20, 2011)

by nationals:
3x3- consistently sub-40
4x4- consistently sub 2.10
square-1 sub-35
7x7-sub 10


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 20, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 2x2: sub-4 avg100
> 3x3: sub-16 avg50
> 4x4: sub-1 avg5
> 5x5: sub-1:45 avg(5 or 12?)
> ...


 
Forgot I made this post, but I accomplished 3x3 and 7x7, they were easy once I actually tried. Screw the rest of those for now.

New goal:
Get sub-16 _color neutral_ avg50 on 3x3 by early May. Yes I'm serious.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> New goals for..starting May 1st.
> 
> Sub25 OH average
> Have at least 6/6 multi
> ...


 Ending early

All successes except for master magic and CLL/BLD

New goals for June 1st.
Sub21 OH average
13/13 (or more) mult BLD
Get NAR in multi BLD (only 1 chance to do this by June xD
More sub12 ao12s
Sub1 average 4x4x4.
More sub1:30 BLD solves.
Practicing more comms in BLD.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 22, 2011)

By mid may
Sub-15 3x3
Be able do OH
Sub 2:00 4x4


----------



## 3x3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Goal: Go sub 30

By 3 Months


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 23, 2011)

So, I'm nearly consistent sub-40 Roux now, though I'm aiming for sub-30. My Fridrich times are 30 - 35-ish, and I want to surpass my Fridrich with Roux.

I also want to learn full CMLL (I know headlights, all oriented, and chameleon CMLL so far. The rest I do two-look). Would like to know full CMLL By the end of May LATEST.

Primary goals (in semi-order):
Get sub-40 Roux
Learn full CMLL
Get sub-30 Roux (<-- Will probably take a while)

Secondary goals:
Multi-BLD at least 3 cubes successfully. This will take a while, since I haven't even normal BLD'd in over 2 weeks, as I'm focusing on Roux at the moment...


----------



## primecuber (Apr 23, 2011)

Goal: sub 3 the 7x7
When: Whenever


----------



## Erzz (Apr 23, 2011)

Goal 1: Sub 20 TF before my first comp (sub 30 now)
Goal 2: Generate and learn full CSO by the end of the year


----------



## Vinny (Apr 23, 2011)

New goals by the end of Juneish

sub 15 3x3 average
sub 1:05 4x4 average
sub 2:05 5x5 average - DONE
sub 10 3x3 single
sub 55 4x4 single
sub 1:55 5x5 single - DONE
Sub 6 7x7, single or average - DONE
Get a core or some screws for my 6x6 for once


----------



## RTh (Apr 24, 2011)

RTh said:


> Deadline: End of June.
> 2x2:
> -Learn ortega.
> -Sub-6 avg.
> ...



Update.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 26, 2011)

Sub 8 7x7
Current pb 8:50~
by mid june-ish

and

sub 30 Roux averages consistently
also by mid-juneish


----------



## Selkie (Apr 26, 2011)

Update:-



Selkie said:


> Sub-30-Single: Feb Achieved
> Full OLL: End March Achieved
> Sub-30 Average: April Achieved
> Sub-20 Single: April/May Achieved
> ...



New goal additions:-
Sub 20 Ao100 October
3x3 BLD Change Classic Pochmann edges for M2 June
2x2 Sub-8 Average June
Learn Solutions to 3x3x2,3x3x4,Skewb June


----------



## aaronb (May 7, 2011)

*Consistent sub-30 average* - mid-July (Getting around 50 seconds now) I achieved this at about mid-June. 
*Finish learning all OLL and PLL algorithms* - mid-July (only know 6 of the 78 as of this post) I decided to just stick with 4lll as of now, but am still almost sub-20!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 7, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Full OLL -- Deadline -- Caltech spring 2011 (May 14th)accomplished
> 
> Probably not going to the comp because of a little mishap.
> 
> ...



yeah


----------



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

get pb 3x3 sub 30 with beginner method


----------



## y235 (May 7, 2011)

*Untill July:*
Be sub20 3X3
Be sub40 OH
Be sub2:30 4x4
Be sub5 2x2
Be sub4 Megaminx
Be sub1 SQ1
Learn BLD
*Untill September:*
Be sub17 3x3
Be sub35 OH
Be sub1:45 4x4
Be sub4 2x2
Learn EG1


----------



## uberCuber (May 7, 2011)

Goals for June 1:

3x3: sub-14.5 avg100
5x5: sub-1:50 avg12
6x6: sub-4:05 avg12
7x7: sub-6:35 avg5


----------



## EricReese (May 7, 2011)

Goals for June 1

3x3- Faster then ubercuber
4x4- Sub 1 (gotta get a new cube for this, xcube is dying on meh)
OH- Sub 25
2x2 - lol2x2
5x5- break it in some moar


----------



## asportking (May 8, 2011)

Goals for June 1

3x3- 
Sub 30 avg (I might be already, I haven't actually timed myself in a long time)
Better cross, at least sub 3
4x4- 
Sub 1 minute 30 seconds
5x5- 
Buy one
7x7-
Get sub 5 (Never timed myself, but I'm guessing it takes like 10 minutes right now, I don't really practice 7x7 a lot)
Megaminx-
Get a better one (I've got a real crappy chinaminx right now)


----------



## Super (May 9, 2011)

3x3
Sub 20 avg
Learn all PLLs
Improve my F2L (i know in with ways)

Add another ouzzle to my list of know how to solve fast puzzles

Time:
1 of June


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> *New goals/Deadline*
> 
> 
> Sub 6 3x3 single/2012
> ...



1. nope
2. nope
3. nope
4. nope
5. nope
6. nope
7. nope

*New goals/Deadline*


Get a stack of diamond blocks in minecraft legit/2013
Get terraria/a week after it comes out
Write sheet music for minecraft songs/2012.5
Write sheet music for terraria songs/2012.5
Make them all in minecraft note blocks/2013
Learn pygame/python/something else/2012
Break a WR/worlds 2017 lol
Program something useful/2013

cant be bothered.


----------



## lucarubik (May 9, 2011)

Cool!
ER 3x3 BLD why not? deadline the next spanish championship, probably december of this year


----------



## APdRF (May 9, 2011)

Goals for June:

Learn all OLL
Improve cross and F2L
3x3 OH sub-40 Average

Goals for July:

Consistent Sub-18/18.5 3x3
Sub-1:20 4x4 Average
Sub-3 5x5 Average
Sub-5 6x6 Average
Sub-7 7x7 Average


----------



## nccube (May 9, 2011)

Goals for the last week of June (Before going to Cambridge for 3 weeks)

Constant sub10 average on 3x3
Finish learning EG1


----------



## clincr (May 9, 2011)

1. Sub 12 3x3 - July
2. moar sub 1 4x4 - anytime
3. sub 2 5x5 - June
4. learn to solve square 1 - July
5. BLD - July
6. sub 10 7x7 - anytime
7. taht is teh end of mah list.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

*Goals Before Nz champs July*

Numbar 1. Consistent 2x2 Sub 3 averages wth keyboard
Numbar 2. Consistant 2x2 Sub 3.5 averages wth stackmat

3. LEARN FULL PLLL >.<
4. Sub 20 3x3
5. Sub 8 F2L on 3x3
6. Sub 3 minutes on megaminx
7. Learn EG1

7. NZ NR for 2x2 and to be in top 100


----------



## uberCuber (May 9, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Goals for June 1:
> 
> 3x3: sub-14.5 avg100
> 5x5: sub-1:50 avg12
> ...


 
Well, now that I know Arizona Open will be an official comp and I will def. be going, I'm changing these goals because the comp won't have 6x6/7x7.

Goals for before Arizona Open:
2x2: sub-4 avg100 with Ortega
3x3: sub-14.5 avg100 with prob half Fridrich, half ZBF2L/COLL ending
5x5: sub-1:45 avg12

not gonna bother with 4x4 'cause I don't have a good cube anyway


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 9, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> By mid-July I want to be at these times:
> 
> 2x2x2: Sub-7 Avg Achieved!
> 3x3x3: Sub-15 Avg (Almost sub-20, so is possible) // Currently 20.xx
> ...


 
Update. Also, I've managed to drop 30 secs off megaminx in a week!


----------



## reyrey (May 10, 2011)

Goals:

1. Learn full OLL (3x3) (Important)
2. Get used to dual cross (White and Yellow) [x]
3. Get ready to CN (Almost)
4. Learn Roux (Almost finished learning the basics, got CMLL and Edges to learn)
5. Learn CLLs (2x2) (Will start when I get my Lan Lan)
6. Buy a 4x4, learn it's parity (only thing I need to solve it), and reach top 20 in Israeli open 2012.
7. Improve my lookahead (F2L mostly)
8. Use XCross like it should be done
9. Do a sub 20 average (3x3) (Avg 3/5)
10. Record:Average ratio - Shouldn't exceed 1:1.5 (Currently 13:23) (3x3)

11. Get a 3/5 avg sub20 (7x7) [x]
12. Get a single sub15 (7x7) [x] 
13. Get a 3/5 avg sub15 (7x7) [x]
14. Get a 10/12 avg sub15 (7x7) [x]
15. Get a 3/5 avg sub 12 (7x7) [x]
16. Get a single sub12 (7x7) [x]
17. Get a single sub10 (7x7) [x]
18. Get a 3/5 avg sub10 (7x7)
19. Get a single sub9 (Almost, 9:00.74, hate E Perm on a 7x7)

20. Get a sub4 single (5x5) [x]
21. Get a sub3 single (5x5)
22. Get a 3/5 avg sub4 (5x5) (Almost, 4:03)
23. Get a sub2 single (5x5)
24. Get a 3/5 avg sub3 (5x5)


25. Get a sub minute PLL Time Attack
26. Get a sub 50 PLL Time Attack

27. Get a sub 17 avg 3/5 (3x3)
28. Improve my record (currently 13, for a few months, was with my old cube that doesn't move) (3x3)
29. Get a sub 30 avg 3/5 in Roux (3x3)
30. Get a sub 30 single in Roux (3x3)
31. Get a sub 25 avg 3/5 in Roux (3x3)
32. Get a sub 25 single in Roux (3x3)
33. Get a sub 20 single in Roux (3x3)


----------



## RTh (May 13, 2011)

RTh said:


> Deadline: End of June.
> 2x2:
> -Learn ortega. Done last week April 2011
> -Sub-6 avg. Done second week May 2011.
> ...



Update.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 24, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Goals for NCR:
> 
> Sub 6 2x2 avg *Yes, 5.94*
> Sub 4 2x2 single *No... 4.30 single*
> ...



Updated.


----------



## uberCuber (May 25, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Well, now that I know Arizona Open will be an official comp and I will def. be going, I'm changing these goals because the comp won't have 6x6/7x7.
> 
> Goals for before Arizona Open:
> 2x2: sub-4 avg100 with Ortega
> ...


 
Just got a 14.30 avg100 on 3x3, though entirely Fridrich with no COLL; decided to focus on other non-LL-affecting F2L tricks.
Have done almost no practice on 2x2 or 5x5 though...


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 29, 2011)

> 2x2: lol, sub 3, 3.25
> 3x3: sub 9, sub 12, sub 13
> 4x4: sub 55, sub 1:00, sub 1:05
> 5x5: sub 1:45, sub 2, sub 2:10
> ...



The goal for this is June 10th. Everything in green was completed first semester. Everything in blue was completed in second semester. Everything in red...


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> New goals for June 1st.
> Sub21 OH average
> 13/13 (or more) mult BLD
> Get NAR in multi BLD (only 1 chance to do this by June xD
> ...


 Fail
Fail
Fail
Fail
Success
Success
Success

Goals by July 1st
Sub12 average12
Sub21 OH average12
Sub55 4x4 average12
Sub1BLD
"Learn" the rest of the comms.
Get a good multi on video.


----------



## CubicNL (May 30, 2011)

Goal for August...
All pll's sub2
Sub1 OH avg's


----------



## Vinny (May 30, 2011)

New goals, hopefully to be accomplished by Princeton Fall 2011, so by September.

Sub 10 3x3 single
Consistently sub 15 3x3 average

Sub 1:30 5x5 single
Consistent sub 1:4x 5x5 average

Sub 55 4x4 single
Consistent sub 1:10 4x4 average (If I even practice 4x4 until then)

Sub 6 pyraminx single
Consistent sub 10 pyraminx average

Sub 5:45 7x7 single
Consistent sub 6:15 7x7 average

Edited to fix 5x5 goal


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 30, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Goals for June or so:
> 
> Sub 30 Square-1
> 
> ...


 
Just want to remove square-1 and add 2x2 sub 4 and 3x3 OH sub 25. And Jeffrey + Me team bld sub 20.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 30, 2011)

Constantly sub-25 OH by Canadian Open


----------



## gbcuber (May 30, 2011)

sub 1:20 4x4 average with yau by july


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 1, 2011)

*Goal:* Know all PLLs EXCEPT the g perms before the Ohio Open.
*Deadline:* June 18th, 2011


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2011)

Goals for Canadian Open:
*2x2:* Sub 5
*3x3:* Sub 15
*OH:* Sub 25
*4x4:* Sub 1:20
*5x5:* Sub 2:30
*7x7:* Sub 10:00
*Megaminx:* Sub 3:00
*Pyraminx:* Sub 9
*Magic:* Sub 2


----------



## ddrmasterdude (Jun 8, 2011)

*Goals*

3x3 single 15 seconds (pb is 16)
avg-sub 20 seconds (pb is 23)
4x4 avg- sub 1:55 (pb is 2:09) i suck at bigger cubes...
5x5 avg- sub 3 minutes 
7x7 avg- sub 9:30 (pb is 10:23)
Sq 1 - learn how to actually solve it lol

DEADLINE- July 8th 2011 (one month from today)


----------



## EricReese (Jun 9, 2011)

Finish learning all COLLs
2x2- use them to get sub 5 ao100
3x3- sub 15 ao100 with ZZ
Start learning ZZLL
Get sub 3 success in BLD
sub 1:05 avg on 4x4
Sub 30 consistently on OH

Date- July 4th (random date  ) 2011


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 9, 2011)

Sub 6 2x2 Consistently
Sub 30 intuitive L2LK
Sub 1:40 K4
Sub ...oh wait, i need a 5x5 first -.-
Sub 4:20 6x6
Sub 6:30 7x7
2x2 BLD change memo method and get consistent success

Learn Full ELL, Full CP and Full FL-FR
3x3 do an Ao100 with intuitive L2LK to see how terrible i am

and to re-sticker my 4x4, its gone to long without green stickers =P
and maybe re sticker my 7x7, its missing some blue stickers

Not much =P


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 11, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]New goals for Nationals:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Single, Average of 5, Average of 12[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2x2: lol, sub 2.75, sub 3.25[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x3: sub 8, sub 11.5, sub 12.5[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x4: sub 50, sub 1:00, sub 1:05[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5x5: sub 1:45, sub 2, sub 2:10[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6x6: sub 3:30, sub 4:15, sub 4:30[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7x7: sub 6, sub 7, sub 7:20[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Megaminx: sub 2, sub 2:30, sub 2:40[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pyraminx: lol, sub 3.5, sub 4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Square 1: sub 20, sub 28, sub 30[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]OH: sub 18, sub 22, sub 25[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Clock: sub 14, sub 16, sub 18[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]BLD: sub 2:30[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Magic: sub 1.25, sub 1.50, -[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]M Magic: sub 4, sub 4.5, -[/FONT]


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 11, 2011)

goals for the summer
learn all cll, coll, eg 1, olls, some OH olls.
sub 16 on average on 3x3.
sub five bld on average.
sub 12 pb. sub 22 pb OH.
sub 5 2x2 on average.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

2x2
Learn EG
sub-3 avg100 (ambitious, no? )

Deadline: end of summer


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 12, 2011)

By next month: 
3x3x3 sub-15
3x3x3 OH sub-30
4x4x4 sub-1:50
Feet sub- 4:00

By end of summer (although I dont have an awful lot of time then):
3x3x3 sub-13
OH sub-25
4x4x4 sub- 1:30
Feet sub-3:00


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 12, 2011)

By mid-July I want to be at these times:

2x2x2: Sub-7 Avg Achieved!
3x3x3: Sub-20 Avg (Almost sub-20, so is possible)
4x4x4: Sub-1:30 Avg Consistently
Megaminx: Sub-1:45 Avg (This is my main goal, will try and get this first.)
3x3x3OH: Sub-40 Avg
Square-1: Sub 1:10 Avg Achieved!
Clock: Sub-15 Avg
Finish learning COLL


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2011)

Sub 55 444 average by MWO so I qualify for WC.
I need better tps, my movecount and lookahead is good.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 12, 2011)

Goals for the next month...

Learn full PLL, 8/21 known so far.
Get sub 40 consistent avg 12
Sub 30 single
Learn to solve 2x2/4x4 (providing I get them)
Sub 1:15 OH


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 12, 2011)

sub 30 roux by CO(august 20-21)


----------



## Raiz (Jun 12, 2011)

sub 20 frindrich by april 10


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sub 10 averages in 1 year!!! a little far, but sub 10 isn't easy in my opinion....


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 12, 2011)

2x2: sub-4 by december 2011
3x3: sub-20 by September 2011
Magic: sub-2 by whenever


----------



## cubernya (Jun 12, 2011)

Goals for July 1 (I'm seeing family, gotta show em something!)

- Get a GuHong (it'll drop times too!)
- sub 35 (GuHong)
- sub 45 (DianSheng)
- Learn full PLL
- Become CN


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Goals for July 1 (I'm seeing family, gotta show em something!)
> 
> - Get a GuHong (it'll drop times too!)
> - sub 35 (GuHong)
> ...



My family doesn't care s**t for my cubing lmao!!!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 20, 2011)

5BLD avg5 - Deadline: Monday 27th June, 12:00am.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2011)

> 5BLD avg5 - Deadline: Monday 27th June, 12:00am.


My accuracy is terrible. Most of my decent attempts are sub-9 but I usually DNF.
Good luck!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 20, 2011)

Deadline: Saturday 

Sub-2.3 stackmat on video 2x2 avg12
Sub-2.68 stackmat on video 2x2 avg100
Sub-1 all CLLs on video
Sub-30 stackmat on video OH avg12
Sub-1:10 stackmat on video 4x4 avg5
Practice 3x3, 5x5, Pyraminx and Magic


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 20, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> My accuracy is terrible. Most of my decent attempts are sub-9 but I usually DNF.
> Good luck!


Thanks for the encouragement. 
I've been motivated to do this by my incredibly low accuracy, I pretty much always DNF weekly comp 5BLD. (And other 5BLD solves)


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2011)

> Thanks for the encouragement.
> I've been motivated to do this by my incredibly low accuracy, I pretty much always DNF weekly comp 5BLD. (And other 5BLD solves)


Don't worry Zane. Like Chris says, "DNFs are good practice" or something like that.
Oh, and I just got 8:20.66 5BLD.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 21, 2011)

*Short Term Goals:*
Sub 6 2x2
Sub 30 3x3 with Petrus and Roux
Sub 2 K4
Sub 3 5x5, with Columns
Sub 4:30 6x6
Sub 6:30 7x7
Learn full cp
3x3 BLD

*Long Term Goals:*
Sub 5 2x2
Sub 20 3x3 with L2LK
Sub 1:30 K4
Sub 2:30 5x5 Columns
Sub 4 6x6
Sub 6 7x7
Learn full fl-fr
4x4 BLD

*Even Longer Term Goals:*
Sub 15 3x3 with L2LK
Sub 1 K4
Solve my Sq1 =P
Learn full co
5x5 BLD

*Goals i will probably never achieve:*
Sub 10 3x3


----------



## OliveMaster (Jun 21, 2011)

*Goal*
Achieve sub 45 PB

*Deadline*
December 18th 2011 6:24 PM

*EDIT:* 44.02 PB Today (3/7/11) , I came back to cubing 2 weeks ago!!!!

*EDIT EDIT:* 33.55 PB (17/7/11) LOL 

*EDIT EDIT EDIT:* 28.22 PB (20/7/11)


----------



## izovire (Jun 21, 2011)

Goal

Consistant sub-15 3x3 avg.
Sub-4 min. 7x7 single

Deadline

Oct. 1, 2011


----------



## jack3256 (Jun 25, 2011)

All average of 100
2x2 sub 4 (learn CLL)
3x3 sub Fridrich (using roux overtake my fridrich times with my new method (sub 17))
4x4 sub 1:15 using K4 
5x5 sub 2:15
7x7 sub 7 average of 5
Square 1 sub 30
Pyra sub British record (6.18)
OH sub 30
3BLD get my second, third, fifth, and sixth successes all sub 5 minutes like my first success

Edit: all by August 5th (random date)


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2011)

jack3256 said:


> All average of 100


 
wtf you're doing 5x5 avg100s?


my current goals
3x3: get sub-15 with ZZ
4x4: get sub-1 avg12


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 25, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> *Goal:* Know all PLLs EXCEPT the g perms before the Ohio Open.
> *Deadline:* June 18th, 2011



Took me too long to find this. I didn't finish the goal, I only know 11 or so. Fail. NEW goal that I WILL reach:

*Goal:* Learn all PLLs and achieve sub 30 with 2-Look OLL and full PLL before I leave for vacation/school starts.
*Deadline:* July 28th, 2011


----------



## jack3256 (Jun 25, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> wtf you're doing 5x5 avg100s?


 
Not currently but I have the time I just left school so I have a super long summer the average may stretch over 2 days.


----------



## APdRF (Jun 25, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Goals for June:
> 
> Learn all OLL Failed, 4 OLL remaining... xDD
> Improve cross and F2L Achieved, consistently sub-13
> ...



Fix'd.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 25, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> By GSO2011 I want to be at these times:
> 
> 2x2x2: Sub-7 Avg Achieved!
> 3x3x3: Sub-20 Avg (Almost sub-20, so is possible)
> ...



Updated


----------



## Owen (Jun 25, 2011)

Sub-30 with roux by the end of July.


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

Sub 30 in 1 week.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jun 25, 2011)

Sub-15 Fridrich 
Sub-17 ZZ 

By the end of summer.


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 25, 2011)

sub 25 roux by august 20-21(CO)

so I am close to my old fridrich time


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 26, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> Goals for the next month...
> 
> Learn full PLL, 8/21 known so far. No progress yet
> Get sub 40 consistent avg 12. Only achieved once
> ...


 
Progress so far, still 3 weeks to go but I don't think I'll learn Pll's for a bit.


----------



## TylerKerr (Jun 27, 2011)

sub 17 3x3x3 by end of summer


----------



## TylerKerr (Jun 27, 2011)

sub 17 3x3 by end of summer


----------



## TylerKerr (Jun 27, 2011)

learn all oll by july 25


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2011)

TylerKerr said:


> sub 17 3x3x3 by end of summer


 


TylerKerr said:


> sub 17 3x3 by end of summer


 


TylerKerr said:


> learn all oll by july 25


 
Just so you know there is something called an edit button so you don't have to post this many times in a row.

My goal: 
Stop posting goals in this thread because I always change my mind about my priorities a few days after posting anyway.

Deadline:
Now


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 3, 2011)

my college starts from 17th(since then i wont get much time to cube). I plan to learn f2l algs + practice finger tricks for LL + include G perm in 1 look PLL + get sub25 avg 12 and sub30 consistent avg by then.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 3, 2011)

sud 20 3x3 deadline Nz champs


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 18, 2011)

*Achieve SUB-35 Ao5*

*Deadline:* December 24th 2011

*DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNEEEEE*


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

My old goal is in here somewhere... I'm posting a bit early. It was to know all PLLs and achieve sub 30 by July 28th. I've got all of them learned but the N perms, and have achieved sub-30 so that's good enough for me. New goals:

-Know 4x4 parity algs (just 2) by the time I compete at the Barcelona Open.
-Possibly learn the N perms by the time I compete.

Deadline: July 30th


----------



## cityzach (Jul 27, 2011)

achieve sub 15

deadline: September 8th (school starts)


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 27, 2011)

*Goals*
-Rest of pll (7 more) 
-Start learning full oll (As many as I can)
-Finish my ICT H/W
-*Extra* Try to get sub 25 PB Single

*Deadline*
End of summer holidays (Back to school) 6th september!!


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 27, 2011)

Goals - 
Achieve consistent sub 35 averages
Sub 25 PB single (again, it was a while ago and exceedingly lucky)
Invest in a 2x2,4x4 and a 5x5
Learn solutions to above puzzles

Deadline - 
November 1st


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

Goals:
Speedcubin

Deadline:
Life


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jul 28, 2011)

Goals:
Sub-18 Average of 100 - November 4th
1/2 of EG - November 4th
Sub 3 BLD - November 4th
Sub 1:30 4x4 - November 4th


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 29, 2011)

*Goals:*
June 12 2011:Sub 4 minutes
June 18 2011:Sub 50
July 15 2011: Sub 35
July 24 2011: Sub 29 

*Current Records(CN):*
Ao12, Ao5, Single:26.90, 25.51, 19.83

*New Goal: Sub 20, all PLLs. Before Thursday, August 18, 2011.*


*EFOP - Method Idea:*


Spoiler




EOline - Intuitive 
First 2 1x2x3 blocks in 2 looks (Near 38-41 cases) - Partially Intuitive
OLL/PLL(28 Cases)
Total: 69 Algorithms

*Breakdown EFOP:*
EOline tutorial - http://cube.crider.co.uk/zz.php?p=eoline

First 2 1x2x3 blocks - ZZ Multislotting, Block Cases(Front, Back, Right, Left), Diagonal Cases(BackLeft/FrontRight, FrontLeft/BackRight)
Reading what types of block/diagonal cases there are might be a burden because it will only slow you down, but keep in mind that there are about 41 algorithms in total!

OLL - http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL
PLL - http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL



CFOP users shouldn't switch to this method, but instead just learn the 82 multi-slotting algorithms.


There are special cases for F2S in which you do the slots in diagonal order. But this is still included in the (near) 41 cases.

EFOP doesn't require much look ahead, but just remembering where pieces are for your first 1x2x3 block. When you get 1 side 
completed the next side should be very easy because there are so many places 4 pieces + cross can be.

Advantages towards normal CFOP:
*50 Less Algorithms.
*F2L is solved in 2 Looks, instead of 4.
*Can be adjusted and variated(best if you know all the f2s algorithms) to do diagonals, and 2 single f2l pairs.
*Its multislotting is more efficient than CFOP's multislotting on average
*<R,U,L> Move group
*All the last layer edges will be oriented on the insertion of the last f2s block

Disadvantages:
*Requires recognition and looking ahead of 4(cross style) to 5(zz style) pieces.
*EOline may require months to complete in 15second inspection.
*A very difficult method, but very efficient and algorithm friendly.


----------



## majikat (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm currently switching to the Roux system, after having used Petrus for speedsolving for a few years...so my goals for this are

- learn all the CMLL algorithms
deadline = August 16
- sub-30 average
deadline = August 30
- sub-20 average
deadline = September 21

I also plan to work on bettering my time with the Megaminx, blindfold cubing, and one handed...but working on the Roux system is my priority right now.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 30, 2011)

done my goal already so heres some new ones

2x2 sub 5
3x3 sub 16
5x5 sub 3 
and if somehow if i achieve all this i'll learn square 1


----------



## Felix1996 (Jul 30, 2011)

2x2:
sub 6 save
3x3:
sub 16
4x4: 
sub 1:05
5x5:
sub 2


----------



## majikat (Jul 31, 2011)

majikat said:


> - sub-30 average
> deadline = August 30


 
Only a few hours after I posted this, I got an average of 29.84. Yeah!


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 31, 2011)

My Goals are as follows;

*3x3*
Learn Full PLL (13/21) (Started at 8)
Sub 30/28/26 avg 12
Sub 28/26/24 avg 5
Sub 24/22/20 single (NL)
Learn BLD
Complete a BLD solve
Start practicing OH
Sub 1:15/1:10/1:05 Avg 12
Sub 1:05/1:00/55 Avg 5
Sub 1:00/55/50 single (NL)

*2x2*
Learn Ortega
Sub 8 avg 12
Sub 5 avg 5
*
3x3 (Again)*
Learn some OLLs (9/57)
Sub 24/22/20 avg 12
Sub 22/20/18 avg 5
Sub 18/16/14 single (NL)
Get decent at BLD


In order of wanting to learn. Should have everything finished this year.

Normal = Yet to start/having a break
Blue = Working on
Green = Complete
Red = Failed


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

I have achieved sub-15 ao100 as I probably said ages ago... New goals, 
3x3 sub-12 ao12...
3x3OH sub-40 roux
3x3 feet: sub-3:30
3BLD: learn to do it; I've got corners sorted, just M2 gives me trouble...

4x4: sub-1:30
4x4OH: sub-4:00

Fewest moves: find solutions faster, oh and 40 HTM


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 31, 2011)

Achieve sub-35 Square-1 average : 21st September
Achieve sub-18 3x3 average: 21st September
Achieve sub-5 mins solve on 3x3 BLD: 31st October
Achieve sub-1:40 4x4 average of 5: 4th June 2012 (It broke so....)


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 1, 2011)

Goal for 2x2.
Get into the top 100 for 2x2 single.
Currently have my 3.57 single at place 143. I'm close.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 2, 2011)

> Goals for July:
> 
> Consistent Sub-17 3x3 average Achieved!
> Sub-1:20 4x4 Average Achieved!
> ...



Goals for August:

Consistent Sub-15 3x3 Average
Learn all CLL's and Consistent Sub-5 Average 2x2
Consistent Sub-2 5x5 Average
Consistent Sub-6/6:30 7x7 Average

I think that my goals are too difficult...


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 2, 2011)

Goals before school starts on August 25:

Sub 30 consistently(10/10), currently I can get 4/10 solves below 30. Good goal to go for as I only began subbing 30 yesterday.
Learn the last few sets of PLL (Ns, Gs and Rs with highest priority on Rs) 8 of them to learn
Practice with 2x2 and 4x4
Practice OH turning so I can then try speedsolving.
Maybe try BLD if I am happy that I finished the others


----------



## Hershey (Aug 2, 2011)

Sub 20 one handed.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I have achieved sub-15 ao100 as I probably said ages ago... New goals,
> 3x3 sub-12 ao12...
> 3x3OH sub-40 roux
> 3x3 feet: sub-3:30
> ...



I have achieved a few already... these are the new ones...
3x3 sub-12 ao12...
3x3OH sub-30 roux
3x3 feet: sub-3:30
3BLD: success more often...

4x4: sub-1:30
4x4OH: sub-4:00

Fewest moves: find solutions faster, 35 HTM


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 2, 2011)

Goals:

First and foremost, I'd like to get to the bottom of my fluctuation problem. I do really well for about 12 solves, then become practically retarded for 12 solves, then cube like a champ again for another 12 solves, and then I'm retarded again for another 12 solves, and it sorta fluctuates like this all the time. I'll be getting a sub-13 avg, then I'll struggle to do a sub-15 avg. If I can get a sub-13 RA of 100 with a very low standard deviation, I'll be very happy.

But anyway, my other goals include:
- Learn CMLL for Roux.
- Learn more about commutators on corners and incorporate them into my BLD cubing at some point, since I'm HORRIBLE at commutators.
- Work on my memorization skills for BLD. Will probably learn to use Roman Rooms.
- Work on recognition skills for BLD. I'm kind of slow at finding the journey I need to follow.
- Get a strict practice regiment started for BLD.
- Get a sub-18 RA of 12 one-handed using my left hand. (Current PB is 19.19.)
- Get a sub-20 RA of 12 one-handed using my right hand. (Current PB is 27.xx. I set the goal so low because I know I'll probably be working on it more than LH OH.)
- Learn to do 4x4 better... and I should probably get a better 4x4 while I'm at it. QJs suck.
- Learn to do 5x5 better. I don't need a better cube for that one. I naturally suck at 5x5.
- Get at least one of my Rubik's Cube students down to about 40 seconds (preferrably less) by Christmas time. (They just learned how to do it. I just have to keep them interested...)

EDIT: Oh, and one more goal I have -- I need to successfully housebreak my new Rottweiler puppy. He's about 5 months old, and he's SO ADORABLE!! I could probably get pictures, if anyone requests them.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2011)

Happens to me too; but on days. So like today is an OK day for me, but some days, I'm awesome and some days I'm rubbish...

lol yeh, I want to get my student down to sub-40 too...


----------



## MostEd (Aug 2, 2011)

My goals: 
Get 0 rotations with K4 F3L & Roux blocks

start learning CMLL, CLL, ELL & K4 ELL(more cycles)

and sub30 avgs with 3x3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sub-3.5 average of 5 (official) on 2x2


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2011)

Goal:
sub-9 Pyraminx Avg100

Deadline: Today


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 2, 2011)

Goals:

-Learn Blindfold
-Avg sub 11 avg 100 on 3x3.
-avg sub 3 in comp for 2x2
-talk to sarah more 
[ignore last goal]
-sub6 at 7x7


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Goal:
> sub-9 Pyraminx Avg100
> 
> Deadline: Today


 
Goal accomplished. Got 8.61 avg100


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ao50 with every solve sub 30, so far best is only 1 30+. gotta get that.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2011)

reposting goals, others were pointless.

goal/deadline:


4x4 blind success/next competition.
Resticker my guhong/in 1 hour - This is why.
understand M2 edges and be able to do it/soon
learn more c++/soon
official 4bld success/Jan 1st 2100


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to be sub 20 by the time I'm 14.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

5x5 sub-1 average


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> reposting goals, others were pointless.
> 
> goal/deadline:
> 
> ...



Done.

Edit: wow I'm not used to this cube now, I can actually see the stickers instead of just black


----------



## Erdos (Aug 13, 2011)

Finish freestyle execution in less than a minute. 
Then go on to practice memo recognition to get in less than 40s.
Then sub-2 BLD, and then sub-1:30 BLD. Sub-1 by January.

Kind of funny that since I learned BH/speed-optimal algs about 3 weeks ago I haven't done a single BLD solve since. I've just been practicing my recognition and solves for all the cases.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 25, 2011)

Goals to be accomplished by my next comp.
Square-1 average 25 +/- 2 secs
3x3 average sub-20


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 25, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> Ao50 with every solve sub 30, so far best is only 1 30+. gotta get that.


 SUCCESS!!!
along with a sub 20 Ao5


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 30, 2011)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> Goals before school starts on August 25:
> 
> Sub 30 consistently(10/10), currently I can get 4/10 solves below 30. Good goal to go for as I only began subbing 30 yesterday.
> Learn the last few sets of PLL (Ns, Gs and Rs with highest priority on Rs) 8 of them to learn
> ...


 
Back to school unfortunately...

I can sub 30 7/10 times now roughly (yay)
I have technically learned all of the PLLs but doing them is another story (maybe a follow up goal)
I looked at and learned ortega in one night, then practiced a tad, with test avgs at sub 14 and I have achieved times of sub 12 fairly regularly.
I learned how to do 3 edge pairing at once, but I haven't really practiced adge pairing enough to be any good at it.
OH I am at 1:30 and will stay at the time until 1) my hand gets stronger 2) I practice the algs
Instead of blind I learned EO and 3 pure edge flip algs :S


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 30, 2011)

Will get sub 20 average of 100 by the end of the year! 

(with full PLL)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh, too lazy to find my old post. It was to learn all PLLs by the Barcelona Open, which I didn't meet, lol. Still didn't learn 2 or 3.

New/Improved Goals (listed in order of priority):

-Sub 20 Avg for 3x3
-Sub 2 minutes for 4x4
-Sub 4:30 for 5x5
-Learn all 4x4/5x5 parity algs

Deadline: November 5th, 2011 (Indiana 2011)


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 30, 2011)

Goals in order of priority :

- Consistently sub-20 on 3x3. I only have one Sub-20 Ao12.
- Learn full OLL and find better PLL algs
- Convince my dad to buy me a LanLan 2x2 and Shengshou v3 4x4
- Sub-6 Ao5 on 2x2 (I have crappy Rubik's brand that pops every solve)
- Be around 2 minutes on 4x4 (don't have one yet)

Deadline : November 1st, 4 days before Indiana 2011.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 30, 2011)

Goals before Princeton 2011(September 24th): 
- Learn half of full OLL
- Get a sub-20 average of 5
- Average sub-25
- Average sub-2 on 4x4
- Average sub-3:30 on 5x5
- Learn AvG edge pairing


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 30, 2011)

Goals for Yale: 

Finish CLL and Anti-CLL
Sub-10.5 Average on 3x3
Sub 8.5 Single

Goals for Princeton: 

Sub 3.5 2x2 Average
Sub 1 4x4 Average


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 30, 2011)

Sub 20 by the end of the school year, and memorize OLL and PLL bye the halfway point in school.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 30, 2011)

hopefully sub 17 by the end of this year? (solves are anywhere between 18 and 27 sec.... talk about being consistent....)
finish PLL


----------



## Axiys (Aug 30, 2011)

Skewb;
Sub 10 AVG 100
Sub 7 avg 12
Sub 4.5 avg 5
Sub 3 single

By October 1

3x3
sub 20 Avg 100
Sub 18 Avg 12
Sub 15 Avg 5
Sub 13 Single

By November 2nd


BLD
3x3 Success 
By September 17th

Pyraminx
sub 8 Avg 100
Sub 7 Avg 12
Sub 6 Avg 5
Sub 2 Single

By September 19th

4x4 
Sub 2:30 Avg 50
Sub 2:00 Avg 12
Sub 1:46 Avg 5
Sub 1:20 Single

By October 1st

2x2 
Sub 6 Avg 100
Sub 5 Avg 12
Sub 4.5 Avg 5
Sub 2 Single

By October 1st

5x5 
Sub 4:00 Avg 12
Sub 3:50 Avg 5
Sub 3:20 Single

By October 1st

Dayan Octahedron(idk)
Sub 45 Avg 12
Sub 40 Avg 5
Sub 35 Single

By September 20th


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 30, 2011)

goals before uk open 

3x3 sub 15 (probably too ambitious)
4x4 sub 1:30
pyra sub 10


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 30, 2011)

For UK open:
Persuade my parents to take me there (they said guildford was too far- and I'm in London (just 30 mins train) . So a bit of a tough chance. But I really REALLY want to go...)
Sub-12 3x3... Or sub-13. But sub-13 is rather close...
Sub-minute 4x4
Be decent at 3BLD
Sub-25 OH


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 30, 2011)

rickcube said:


> New goals for Nationals:
> Single, Average of 5, Average of 12
> 
> 2x2: lol, sub 2.75, sub 3.25
> ...


 
Well it’s a little after Nats but.. Green = Accomplished, Red = Failed


----------



## Vinny (Aug 30, 2011)

My goals for March (6 months from now)

-Get a 6x6 and average something around sub 3:40 or 3:30
-Get a good megaminx and not suck at it
-Multiple 3BLD successes
-Maybe get a magic

_Consistently average...

-sub 14 3x3
-sub 1 4x4
-sub 1:40 5x5
-sub 5:30 7x7

_Singles:
-sub 9 3x3
-sub 45 4x4
-sub 1:25 5x5
-sub 5 7x7


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 31, 2011)

rickcube said:


> Well it’s a little after Nats but.. Green = Accomplished, Red = Failed


 
Guess you did pretty good


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 31, 2011)

Sub 20 avg 100. If I get that i would happily quit cubing. nah joke, but that's all I'm aiming for at the moment


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 31, 2011)

Might as well make goals. Will probably push me towards getting faster

- Get an ao100 sub 20 (3x3)
- Sub 2 for every PLL
- Sub 2 for every OLL
- Get an ao5 sub 18 (3x3)


----------



## CubicNL (Sep 1, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> Goal for August...
> All pll's sub2
> Sub1 OH avg's


 
Almost all pll's done
currently sub35 OH 
So, only the pll's left


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 1, 2011)

Goals to have done by the end of the year.

Sub14 average in comp
Sub1 average 4x4x4 in comp.
Sub1 BLD in comp.
Finish my edge commutators list, apply in practice.
Finish/Start CLL.
Sub2:30 average 5x5x5 in comp.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 1, 2011)

My goals in order of priority:
1.: Be Sub-13 on the 3x3.
2.: Be Sub-1 on 4x4.
3.: Do a Sub-31 PLL Time Attack... on video.
4.: Learn to do blindsolves time efficiently with BH (at least for corners).


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 1, 2011)

I would love to sub 20 average this year.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

3x3-sub 25
2x2-sub 5 
4x4- sub 3min
5x5-sub 4:40.00
magic sub.90
clock sub 8 sec
megaminx sub-5 min
square-1 sub 3o sec


----------



## Jorghi (Sep 5, 2011)

First ZZ CN master


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 5, 2011)

4x4 sub-55 avg12 with OBLBL

Deadline: idc


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 5, 2011)

Complete full OLL and average sub20 consistently on the 3x3


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

nickcolley said:


> Complete full OLL and average sub20 consistently on the 3x3


 
same with all plls


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

By January 22nd, 2012, 7:42 PM :

-Be sub-20!
-Be sub-45 OH!
-Be sub-3:00 for 3BLD!
-Be sub-6 on 2x2!
-Have a sub-2:00 Average of 50 for 4x4!

This would be the one year anniversary (exactly) of when I first solved a Rubik's Cube.

March 10, 2012 at 3:12 PM :

Know full OLL
Know full CLL for 2x2
Know something better than OP for BLD corners
Know 2-pairing for 4x4
Be sub-40 OH

This would be the exact minute I turn 14.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 22, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Goals for Canadian Open:
> *2x2:* Sub 5
> *3x3:* Sub 15
> *OH:* Sub 25
> ...


 
A while back, but:
*2x2:* Sub 5 *Got 2 +2s and a DNF... 6.70 average  *
*3x3:* Sub 15 *15.08...*
*OH:* Sub 25 *22.97, but still a fail*
*4x4:* Sub 1:20 *1:17.xx, but still not sub-cutoff*
*5x5:* Sub 2:30 *2:14.xx, but still not sub-cutoff*
*7x7:* Sub 10:00 *YES *
*Megaminx:* Sub 3:00 *2:01.xx avg*
*Pyraminx:* Sub 9 *10.xx avg*
*Magic:* Sub 2* 3.31 :fp*


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Goals in order of priority :
> 
> 1- Consistently sub-20 on 3x3. I only have one Sub-20 Ao12.
> 2- Learn full OLL and find better PLL algs
> ...


 
Well, the deadline hasn't passed yet, but...

1 - No. Not consistent, although I would consider myself sub-22.
2 - Lol no, haven't even made an attempt to learn new PLLs, and I'm about 38/57 done with OLL, and not learning any more for a while.
3 - Done.       
4 - Lol easy. PB Ao5 is 3.91 and Ao12 is 5.xy.
5 - I'd say yes. I definitely have more sup-2s than sub-2s but I'm in the 1:50-2:15 range. I think this was a good prediction of mine considering I hadn't even touched a 4x4 yet.

BTW, I am not going to Indiana 2011 anymore.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 30, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Goals to be accomplished by my next comp.
> Square-1 average 25 +/- 2 secs
> 3x3 average sub-20


 
sq1: well 27.98 close but good enough
3x3. 19.56 barely but i got it


----------



## majikat (Oct 30, 2011)

majikat said:


> - learn all the CMLL algorithms
> deadline = August 16
> - sub-30 average
> deadline = August 30
> ...


 
Completed!
Took me much longer to learn all the CMLL, I only just finished learning the last set...but I'm averaging around 18-19 seconds now.

I've also improved on blindfold solving, but not megaminx or one handed really.
My new goal is going to be to
sub-17 average by January 1.
sub-15 whenever I get there....


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2011)

Sub-12 3x3 in competition in two weeks.

Sub-11 by Christmas, Sub-10 by next year.
Sub-9 whenever.
Sub-25 one handed by Christmas.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 30, 2011)

My goals, in semi-order


Sub-12 3x3 consistently whenever (preferably before 2012). My times keep fluctuating. I think I might average high 12-13 again. 
Learn better CMLLs after my next competition. This should seriously help with my above goal. My CMLL times literally range from sub-0.5 seconds to 5 seconds. -.- Many of my sub-10s also incorporate KCLL, so knowing more CMLLs would be great. I'm thinking at least 2 different algorithms for each case.
At least sub-15 at my next competition (I *ALWAYS* screw up at comp >_>), with at least one sub-12 single. Getting a similar average as I do at home would be great, though (9-13; very inconsistent ). I kind of dislike competitions, though, so this isn't very high priority. 
Get sub-1:30 soon after I get my 4x4 (don't have one, but have played with others'; I seem to average ~1:40). 
Get better at ELL, especially in 2-2 swaps and parity. 
Sub-20 OH whenever. I never really practice and don't really care about the event. I average ~22, though, so I think I might as well make a goal for it (plus, it can help my 2H).


----------



## crocuber (Oct 30, 2011)

3x3 average 20-23
4x4 average 1:30-2:00

Goals: 3x3 Sub 20 in competition for 3 weeks
4x4 sub 1:40 in competition.


----------



## Ressiol (Oct 31, 2011)

Five straight 17.xx 3x3x3 averages by wednesday, and five straight 16.xx on saturday. This is gonna be it for now


----------



## CRO (Nov 16, 2011)

Goals for Croatian Open:

2x2 sub 9 avg
3x3 sub 18 avg
4x4 sub 1:40 avg
OH 42-43 avg 
FMC sub50


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 16, 2011)

goals before christmas for me: since i know about 35 oll and full pll, my goal is to get full oll done and avg sub 15. i currently avg abut 18~19 ish.
any tips?
Another goal before new year:
2x2 sub 6 avg
3x3 sub 15 avg
4x4 sub 1:10 avg
5x5 sub 2:00 avg
OH: sub 30 avg
Sq-1: sub 40 avg (maybe)


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

Goals to achieve before Arizona Showdown:
2x2: Get better
3x3: Get better
4x4: Get better
OH: Get better
Pyraminx: Get better


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 16, 2011)

Sub-11/sub-10.5 at my next comp


----------



## mycube (Nov 16, 2011)

Goals for the Munich Open at next weeks weekend:
2x2: Single sub3 avg sub5
3x3: Single Sub14 avg sub16
4x4: Single sub1:20 avg sub1:30
5x5: Single sub2:20 avg sub2:30
6x6: Single sub4:15 avg sub4:45
7x7: Single sub7:00 avg sub7:15
Megaminx: Single sub2:30(impossilbe) avg sub3(i think impossible too)
hope i can match my goals


----------



## timelonade (Nov 16, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 2x2: Get better
> 3x3: Get better
> 4x4: Get better
> OH: Get better
> Pyraminx: Get better



By not quantifying it you are more likely to acheive it ?

I'd like to be sub-17 by... the time my january exams are over ^^. And I'd like to have a pyraminx. and know how to do it. The former probably the more difficult..?


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 16, 2011)

Goals for MIT Fall 2011:
2x2 - just practice more
3x3 - sub 17?
4x4 - sub 2 min
Magic - Get one...


----------



## angham (Nov 16, 2011)

Sub 1.5 magic before the new year - any tips except practice? new strings perhaps?


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

Sub 17 Ao12 before 2012.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 16, 2011)

angham said:


> Sub 1.5 magic before the new year - any tips except practice? new strings perhaps?



Lol, I've been look for tips for magic on youtube and just recently realized that since it's one movement over and over again, the only thing you can do to get used to doing it faster is practice..... But new strings would help. 


On topic: All before Bridgewater Open 2011
Sub-30 with Roux(I've decided that I'm completely switching, even in comp)
Sub-1.10 Magic average
Sub-1 Magic Single
Sub-3.5 MMagic average
Sub-3 MMagic single
Sub- 1:45 4x4 average

Organized in order of priority.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 16, 2011)

3x3: get sub 30 avg 12 before christmas
4x4: put it back together before next monday
5x5:learn how to solve during winter break
2x2:learn how to solve using 2x2 algs, not 3x3 during winter break
pyraminx+skewb: get one and learn how to solve during winter break


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sub 12 before July of Next year
Hopefully sub 55 on 4x4 (consistantly)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 17, 2011)

-3x3: Sub-15 by 2012 Nationals (August 3rd)
-Full OLL by Nationals

Hopefully I'll reach this. No reason why I shouldn't.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 17, 2011)

3x3
Finish learning all the OLLs
Learn to do the cross blind
Improve F2L lookahead
This goals will hopefully lead to becoming sub 20

4x4
Learn the algorithms for OLL and PLL parity

Deadline: my birthday, Feb 16. Gives me a lot of time to learn the OLLs, cause I'm lazy


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 17, 2011)

im not shire if this counts one goal long term is to make and get a puzzle 3d printed and HOPPFOLY get it massprduced by mefferts


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 17, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Sub 12 before July of Next year
> Hopefully sub 55 on 4x4 (consistantly)


 
what cubes do you use?


----------



## CRO (Nov 17, 2011)

CRO said:


> Goals for Croatian Open:
> 
> 2x2 sub 9 avg
> 3x3 sub 18 avg
> ...


 
I've chenged these into "not fail too much at Croatian Open"


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> 3x3
> Finish learning all the OLLs
> Learn to do the cross blind
> Improve F2L lookahead
> ...


 
I have a video with the OLL and PLL algs on YouTube (My channel is in my sig).


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Learn how to solve blind (Success) by December 25/2011 (My birthday)


----------



## Axiys (Nov 18, 2011)

Goals to achieve before Arizona Showdown:
2x2: Sub 5 avg 12
3x3: sub 18 avg 12
4x4: sub 2:00 
OH: Not suck
Pyraminx: Sub 5 avg 12


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> By January 22nd, 2012, 7:42 PM :
> 
> -Be sub-20!
> -Be sub-45 OH!
> ...


 
I'm changing these to :

By January 22nd, 2012, 7:42 PM :

Be sub-20!
Be sub-6 on 2x2!
Have a sub-2:00 Average of 50 for 4x4!
Know full OLL! (10 cases left?)
Know full CLL for 2x2! (I know 23-25 cases)

March 10, 2012 at 2:22 PM :

Be sub-1:45 for 4x4!
Be sub-50 for OH!
Have a 18.xy average of 100 for 3x3!

I've already learned 2-pairing for 4x4. I haven't been working on BLD at all, or OH for that matter. But I'll hopefully have a Square-1 by January 22nd! :O


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 20, 2011)

Screw wanting sub-12. Im very much already there.
In fact I get loads of sub-11s now, and many sub-10s too.
New goal:
Sub-10

Edit: oyeah I should say I have accomplished my sub-12 goal.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 21, 2011)

*Goals*
-get my cubes already (should be coming tomorrow)
-learn basic OLL and PLL (eventually all)
-sub 1 consistently

*Deadline*
Whenever...not in any hurry.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Nov 21, 2011)

I've accomplished the "Being Sub-13" goal (done a 12.95 Mean of 100 yesterday). So now my goals would be:
1.: Be Sub-11 on the 3x3.
2.: Be Sub-1 on 4x4.
3.: Get Sub-2 (Average) in 3BLD.
4.: Re-learn all CLL's and learn EG-1.


----------



## MostEd (Nov 21, 2011)

sub20 3x3 before january 1 get many CMLL
sub1:45 4x4
sub3 5x5
sub8 7x7


----------



## CRO (Nov 21, 2011)

CRO said:


> I've chenged these into "not fail too much at Croatian Open"


 
Achieved


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 22, 2011)

To-do list (Objectives to do before 26 april 2012)

-Do at least 1 sub 30 solve (Current PB 32.25)
-Learn 2 look OLL and PLL (Currently 2/6 and 1/7)
-Sub 40 averages (Current ones ~48.xx)
-Less than 1:30 OH solve (Current PB 1;56.66)
-Be able to solve the megaminx before the timer shuts off


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Nov 26, 2011)

Goals for before the end of the year in no particular order

3x3x3 Sub 20 avg of 12
3x3x3 OH sub 50 sec avg
4x4x4 sub 2:00
5x5x5 sub 4:20
Complete a bld solve

Bonus
Megaminx in a reasonable time (4:00)
Roux sub 40


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2011)

4x4 Sub 1 average of 25
5x5 Sub 2 average of 25
6x6 Sub 4 average of 12
7x7 Sub 6 average of 12


----------



## aaronb (Nov 26, 2011)

Goals by MIT Spring competition on Feb. 18-19th.

Sub-6 2x2
Sub-15 3x3
Sub-1:20 4x4
Sub-2:20 5x5
Sub-2:50 Megaminx
Sub-4:00 3x3BLD


----------



## tasguitar7 (Nov 27, 2011)

sub-30 with Petrus and Roux by Christmas.


----------



## Michael1026 (Nov 27, 2011)

In a about a month:

-Learn the last couple PLL algorithms
-sub 25.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 27, 2011)

goals for ohio fall 2011:
2x2: sub-8 avg. and sub-6.5 single!
3x3: sub-18 avg. and sub-15 single!
OH: sub-50 avg. and sub-40 single!
pyraminx: sub-20 avg and sub-15 single!
magic: sub-2.5 avg and sub-2 single! (i've only been practicing seriously for, like, a week)
Megaminx: please, G-d, don't make me dnf!!!!


----------



## RUBIKSCUBER22 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ohio open goals
2x2 sub 10
3x3 sub 30 ish
pyraminx sub 20
clock 30 and below
Magic top 3 again
and megaminx dont dnf the thing


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 27, 2011)

December 17th:

2x2—sub-7.5 average

3x3—learn all PLLs and get into the OLLs
better lookahead
sub-30 average


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2011)

RUBIKSCUBER22 said:


> Ohio open goals
> 2x2 sub 10
> 3x3 sub 30 ish
> pyraminx sub 20
> ...


 
what do you do to DNF the megaminx?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 27, 2011)

Sub- 15 minute 2x2-7x7 relay
Sub- 4 minute 6x6x6
Learn all 3x3x3 algorithms
Sub-7 3x3x3 w/ LBL (I wonder if anybody actually reads these)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 27, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Sub- 15 minute 2x2-7x7 relay
> Sub- 4 minute 6x6x6
> Learn all 3x3x3 algorithms
> Sub-7 3x3x3 w/ LBL (I wonder if anybody actually reads these)


 
Wut. 

Anyway, my goal is simply to get more consistent (I'm lolinconsistent), and eventually get sub-10. Don't really have a due date, just eventually. Also, to get just as good in front of people as I do at home. The difference is kind of lol.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 27, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> what do you do to DNF the megaminx?


 
Some competitions put time limits on how long you can spend on a puzzle to make sure they stay on schedule. You could also mess up and leave it with turns still to be done after stopping the timer, which would result in a DNF.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 27, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> reposting goals, others were pointless.
> 
> goal/deadline:
> 
> ...



More added.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Short term. Full OLL. Sub 20 3x3. sub 1:30 4x4. Sub 2:40 5x5.
Long term: Full COLL, Mod v6, 3x3 BLD, Sub 15 3x3, Sub 1 4x4, Sub 2 5x5,


----------



## Jorghi (Nov 27, 2011)

After not cubing for a heck of a long time after reaching sub 20 in 2 months... Get around 15 seconds by christmas, and sub 2 4x4 average.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 27, 2011)

Sub 20 by Christmas


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> After not cubing for a heck of a long time after reaching sub 20 in 2 months... Get around 15 seconds by christmas, and sub 2 4x4 average.



ohai


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 10, 2011)

*DEADLINE JANUARY 30:*
Sub-20 a100 with Petrus
Finish learning PLL and learn better algs for the bad ones

Now I'll be motivated to do this cuz I'll look stupid if I don't achieve them.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 10, 2011)

Get sub4 for 6x6 by end of february(or so)
777 goal - disbanded
3x3x3- done nothing
5x5 - avg5 sub3 did!
4x4 - working on it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 10, 2011)

Goals for River Hill-January 21st

Sub13 AO100 (get sub14 average there)
Sub1 4x4
Sub2 5x5
Make cutoffs for 6x6 and 7x7 (5 minutes and 7 minutes respectively)
Sub1 BLD

All very hard goals.


----------



## APdRF (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2: Sub-4 and learn EG-1 to keep improving
3x3: Sub-13
4x4: Sub-55
5x5: Sub-1:50
6x6: Sub-3
7x7: Sub-NR
Megaminx: Sub-2
3x3 BLD: Sub-2
Pyraminx: Sub-6

Deadline: My birthday in March.


----------



## jrb (Dec 10, 2011)

Goals for River Hill Winter 2012(on January 21st):

3x3:average sub 25 consistently with Roux
4x4:average sub 1:30 consistently(yes I suck)
2x2:average sub 5 consistently
Pyraminx:Sub 10 consistently


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 10, 2011)

By January 
BLD success
sub 25 with Roux
By March
Full CLL
around 22 with Roux


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 12, 2011)

xmas break goals:
1. eg1
2. get a lot faster at pyraminx
3. possibly adapt to japanese OH fingertricks and beat my other pbs
4. find a venue for a future competition


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 13, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> *DEADLINE JANUARY 30:*
> Sub-20 a100 with Petrus
> Finish learning PLL and learn better algs for the bad ones


 
Scratch that first goal. I have kinda lost interest in Petrus speedsolving for now.

New ones:

*DEADLINE JANUARY 30:*
Sub-17 a100 with CFO(O)P
Learn remaining 3 PLLs, learn better algs for bad ones and get all PLLs sub-3 execution. Also improve PLL recognition and rotate less during recognition.
All OCLLs (at least) sub-2.


----------



## Thepeglegcuber (Dec 13, 2011)

First post get sub 20 ao5 on 3x3 sub 1:40 ao5 4x4 sub 3:00 ao5 5x5 sub 5:40 ao5 6x6 Get A NEW 7x7 that'll let me avg sub 9 AAHH! i can't find a good one or mods lol. Deadline: before new year


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 13, 2011)

After/during Christmas break:
Sub-1:30 on 4x4x4 (just got it; using K4)
Sub-11 consistently on 3x3x3

Long-ish term:
Actually do well at a competition. >.>
Sub-1 on 4x4x4
Sub-10 on 3x3x3
Consistent sub-15 ELL on 4x4x4


----------



## Mal (Dec 13, 2011)

2x2: sub 5 and learn CLL( average now: 7 seconds)
3x3: sub 17( average now:20)
4x4: sub 1:10( average now:1:20)
5x5: sub 3 minutes( about 3:30)
6x6: sub 4(never timed it)
OH: sub 16 with ZZ
Megaminx: sub 2(6 minutes)
BLD: sub 2


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm gonna update my goals:
-Finish learning PLL
-Learn complete OLL
-Learn Roux (for fun)
-Sub 30
-Get new cubes:
•ShengShou 4x4
•Dayan Zanchi 3x3
-Get new other puzzles (too many to list, but notably a Prof. Pyraminx eventually.)
-Learn to solve a 4x4


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 14, 2011)

By Hillsdale Winter 2012, March 3
1. Consistently sub-15 on 3x3
2. Consistently sub-1 4x4
3. Learn some CLL's for 2x2


----------



## Riley (Dec 14, 2011)

hBy January 1, 2012:

Sub 2:30 5x5
Learn M2 not sure about R2
Sub 18 Color Neutral
Sub 1 Square 1
Try to learn 4x4 BLD

EDIT: Not becoming color neutral, so now:

Sub 2:30 5x5
Learn M2, maybe R2
Sub Sub 15 3x3
Try to learn 4x4 BLD
(I gave up on Square 1 too)

EDIT 1/1/12

only achieved M2, not R2, and I can do all of 4x4 BLD except for edges.


----------



## Braydon (Dec 14, 2011)

By next Canada Vancover comp.
Sub 15 3x3 on CFOP
Sub 1:30 4x4


----------



## timeless (Dec 17, 2011)

sub 40 3x3 oh 
sub 30 3x3


----------



## slocuber (Dec 17, 2011)

For christmass break:
- sub 11.5 avg on 3x3, sub11 avg12 
- maybe EG1
- sub 1:40 for 5x5
- Megaminx sub 1:20


----------



## MCRcuber (Dec 20, 2011)

GOALS:

1) Learn all PLL's (17/21)
2) Learn all OLL's (0/57)
3) Average sub 20 on 3x3
4) Avg. sub 1:30 on 4x4

DEADLINE: February 1, 2012. <- right before MIT spring


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Dec 21, 2011)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> Goals for before the end of the year in no particular order
> 
> 3x3x3 Sub 20 avg of 12
> 3x3x3 OH sub 50 sec avg
> ...


 
OH about 45 sec
5x5x5 sub 4
Roux sub 40 just about 

3x3x3 got another pair of sub 20 avg of 5, but still not there
4x4x4 is about 5 secs off
Three more BLD attempts, all off by less than 5 pieces
Megaminx 4:15 PB

I do have all week free to go for them


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 22, 2011)

On or before January 13th 2012

Sub 5:00 6x6 single
Sub 5:15 Ao5
Sub 5:35 Ao12


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 22, 2011)

Goals for December 21 2012:

Be sub 13 on 3x3x3
Learn a bit more OLL
Learn how to F2L better
Sub 1:10 4x4
Sub 3 Megaminx


----------



## Czery (Dec 22, 2011)

Goals by jan 31:

sub 1 minute 5x5 edge pairing
sub 1:30 4x4 avg
sub 5 min 6x6 avg

sub 20 avg 12 CFOP
ALL PLL (20/21 so far)
finish F2L
get first BLD solve
master EOLine (under 15 seconds inspection)

finish all CP parity (sq 1)
learn 10 EP's (sq 1)


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 22, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Goals for December 21 2012



What's the point? The world will end then anyway.


4x4 blind success/next competition.
Resticker my guhong/in 1 hour - This is why.
understand M2 edges and be able to do it/soon
learn more c++/soon
official 4bld success/Jan 1st 2100
4x4 sim sub 40 single/Jan 1st 2012
Megaminx sim sub 1 single/Jun 1st 2012
Learn more c++ win32/whenever
Start learning OpenGL/whenever
Sub 1 5x5 sim/Jan 1st 2013

Done
Done, but late
Working on it
Failed
Not started yet


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 23, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> On or before January 13th 2012
> 
> Sub 5:00 6x6 single Check
> Sub 5:15 Ao5 Check
> Sub 5:35 Ao12 Check


 
I got all of these with my second Ao12 using my SS 6x6

New goals for January 13th, 2012:

Sub 4:30 Single
Sub 4:45 Ao5
Sub 5 Ao12


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I got all of these with my second Ao12 using my SS 6x6
> 
> New goals for January 13th, 2012:
> 
> ...



4:27.15


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 24, 2011)

Goals for my February 28th (my bday):
Learn full OLL
Achieve sub-15
Achieve sub-30 OH


----------



## MagicYio (Dec 24, 2011)

Deadline: 25 february (Zonhoven Open)

Get my 9-year old sister to solve the 2x2 with Ortega.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 24, 2011)

Sub-10 average on clock
Deadline: Before the next comp I go to has it

Sub-10 average on 3x3
Deadline: Before US nats


----------



## JohnLaurain (Dec 26, 2011)

Goal: Learn Petrus Method
Deadline: February 1, 2012

Goal: Get sub 5 min (coming from 10 min) on 4x4
Deadline: March 1, 2012

GOALS MET

New Goal: Average of 100 sub 30: April 1, 2012

Square-1 Average of 5 sub 3 minutes: April 1,2012


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 26, 2011)

Vacation Goals - Ends January 3rd:

EDIT: √ = achieved

–Finish learning PLLs, improve recognition
–sub-30 avg 3x3 _— very close on several occasions, but not yet_
–sub-7 avg 2x2 √
(sub-x is ao12)

New puzzles - includes learning how to solve
–sub-3min single 4x4 √
–sub-25 avg pyraminx _— 2 algs to learn, then I will do an official average._
–solve megaminx _— still need to look at some algs to get the last layer _
–sub-2 single magic √
–sub-6 single Master Magic √


These goals seem achievable, we'll see how I do...


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 26, 2011)

Deadline- College
3bld effortlessly
4bld
Sub30 OH
Sub8 Skewb
Sub3-min Master Skewb
OHBLD solve


----------



## MostEd (Dec 26, 2011)

Sub20 by end of janurary for 3x3


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 26, 2011)

Goals: Sub-20 average of 100 (currently averaging about 20.5 to 21 seconds)
Finish learning the OLLs

Deadline: February 3,2012(my 14th birthday )


----------



## jonlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Deadline: Jan 21(River Hill winter)

Get consistent sub-20s
avg under 7s for 2x2
Get a sub-2 min 4x4 avg for once!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 31, 2011)

record every puzzle I get in 2012


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jan 1, 2012)

Goals for the End of the Year

3x3x3 Sub 20 avg of 12 - Edit: got it, 19:80, only a day too late
3x3x3 OH sub 50 sec avg - avg of 5 of 45:11
4x4x4 sub 2:00 - just about made it, 1:54:47 new pb of 1:36
5x5x5 sub 4:20 - sub 4 even, 3:54:88, pb of 3:35
Complete a bld solve - 6 attempts, no successes, not far off though.

Bonus
Megaminx in a reasonable time (4:00) - lubed my megaminx, no more sup 4:30 solves, pb of 3:29
Roux sub 40 - solving between 30 and 45 secs every time

Also achieved, learned petrus, belt, columns and triangle methods and some OLLs


----------



## samkli (Jan 1, 2012)

goals for easter holiday

Learn full OLL
sub 15 avg12 3x3
sub 1:20 avg12 4x4
sub 2:30 avg12 5x5


----------



## Riley (Jan 2, 2012)

Deadline: February 27th, my birthday
3x3 Sub 14
4x4 Sub 1:10
5x5 Sub 2:15
3BLD Sub 4 min
4BLD Success

EDIT: Achieved 3BLD sub 4 min... Sub 2:30 is my new goal.
EDIT2: Achieved sub 2:30, new goal: Average sub 2 min


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 2, 2012)

My goals for this month (deadline Feb. 1st)

Be able to do the cross blindfolded consistently within inspection time AND be able to track the first pair.
Learn 1 or 2 OLL algs/day.
Learn to immediately recognize every PLL case from only 2 faces.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 2, 2012)

Goals:
Sub-20 3x3
Successful 3x3 BLD Solve (And consistency)
Sub-5 Megaminx 
Sub-50 OH

Deadline: Feb 18th (MIT Comp, Hoping to attend)


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 23, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> By January 22nd, 2012, 7:42 PM :
> 
> Be sub-20!
> Be sub-6 on 2x2!
> ...




Yay Accomplishments  I still have over a month to meet the other two goals though  I'll make my new goal list this for March 10, 2012 at 2:22 PM :

Be sub-1:45 for 4x4!
Be sub-50 for OH!
Be able to solve a 4x4 BLD!
Sub 2:45 3BLD success!
Learn COLL! (For bigcubes and OH)

Also, by the end of March : Get a 5x5, Square-1, or Pyraminx.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 23, 2012)

update: get sub 10 min on 6x6, fully mod my 6x6, get sub 5 min avg on 5x5 and sub 2:30.XX on 4x4 also get a new pyraminx


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 23, 2012)

After getting back to cubing for several months of nothing, my current goal is to learn the PLL algs again. I could do them all before I stopped, now I just re-learned the 2look.


----------



## HeyCuber (Jan 24, 2012)

*Goal:*
Full OLL
Full PLL

*Optional:*
Colour Neutrality
Better Cross and F2L

*Deadline:*
April 20th, my birthday.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 24, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Have a 18.xy average of 100 for 3x3!
> 
> This would be the exact minute I turn 14.


 
i'm also turning 14 in March (13th of March)
want to race to a sub 18 Ao100 till March ?
_just noticed you said "18.xy" and not "sub 18" lets say you: sub 19 and me: sub 18 ?_
i average something like you right now (17-18 but mostly 18)
i have been cubing since the start of september 2011

my goals for 2012: 
sub 14 Ao100 3x3
sub 1:30 Ao100 4x4
3x3 OH sub 45
5x5: get one
6x6: get one
7x7: get one
3x3 BLD success
Megaminx sub 4-5 avg
Pyraminx sub 15 avg (maybe better)
2x2 sub 7 avg
learn a bit of ZBLL (about 10-30 cases)
learn full F2LL (already getting 1-4 oll skips a day with 3 cases)

for my birthday (13.March):
sub 17-18 Ao100 3x3
sub 2 avg 4x4
sub 1 avg 3x3 OH
learn about 5-10 ZBLL cases
learn a bit of F2LL


----------



## Sillas (Jan 24, 2012)

18 average on 3x3 for 13 March
OH 35 average for 13 March
full CLL for 10 April


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 24, 2012)

Sillas said:


> 18 average on 3x3 for 13 March


 
lol me: *sub 18* average of 100 until the 13th of March... also your birthday? 

*EDIT*: already sub 17 by the 10th of feb. lol
*EDIT#2*: sub 15.5 by the 13th of feb. *WTF*


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 24, 2012)

YO GlowingSausage, I'll just respond here instead of PM.

The fact that it was highlighted green (My 18.xy Ao100 thing) was supposed to mean that I've already achieved it. I guess I forgot to mention that 

So let's have a race to sub-18 Average of 100 by our birthdays?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 24, 2012)

sub 1:30 4x4 by Melbourne summer open


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 25, 2012)

2x2 - Sub 6
3x3 - Sub 20
4x4 - Sub 1:30
5x5 - Sub 2:30
Pyraminx - Sub 15

Must achieve all of this before Melbourne Summer Open!


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 25, 2012)

By february 1st, i shall relearn all of my g-perms.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 1, 2012)

immortalchaos29 said:


> My goals for this month (deadline Feb. 1st)



Well even though I didn't set time-specific goals, I've DEFINITELY exceeded my own expectations (from 31s Jan 1 to 26s today).



> Be able to do the cross blindfolded consistently within inspection time AND be able to track the first pair.



Just did 10 inspections, then solved blindfold cross 9/10, and 1st pair in predicted spot 2/10. That second part is a lot harder than it sounds.



> Learn 1 or 2 OLL algs/day.



Was 9/56. Now 25/56. 16 algs ~ .5/day. Not quite. But still not bad.



> Learn to immediately recognize every PLL case from only 2 faces.



NOPE. I was hoping to make a flash card program but UGH... tooooo lazy!


Goals for month 2 (Deadline March 1)

FULL OLL.
Consistent sub 3 cross.
Learn 2 face PLL recognition.
Learn advanced F2L tricks.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 11, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> So let's have a race to sub-18 Average of 100 by our birthdays?


 
Yeah, that would be fun 
But there's a LITTLE problem with that:
I average sub-15.5 by now (edited)
maybe sub 18 for you and sub 15 for me? That would be ssoooooooo wired xxD(*NOT*) *BUT* possible  [i think that would be too easy...]
And gratz on your 999th post 

*EDIT*: gotta update my signature 
*EDIT#2*: 15.40 Ao50 1 day later(13. feb.)(doing the other 50 tomorrow)


----------



## TheCuberboy1996 (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't really have a time deadline, but I am going to try for my 4th sub-6 solve in 3x3 and a sub-3 average with 2x2.


----------



## timeless (Feb 12, 2012)

3x3; sub 20 avg
3x3 oh; sub 30 avg


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 13, 2012)

HeyCuber said:


> *Goal:*
> Full OLL
> Full PLL
> 
> ...



I know Full PLL and around 1/3 of OLL now. I'm also CN now and I'm obviously practicing cross and F2L a lot.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 13, 2012)

Sub 25 average and Full OLL by the end of April.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2012)

GlowingSausage said:


> maybe sub 18 for you and sub 15 for me?
> 
> *EDIT#2*: 15.40 Ao50 1 day later(13. feb.)(doing the other 50 tomorrow)


 

I would, but I've decided to focus on 4x4 for a while now.  Congrats on your improvement; that's a really short amount of time to get so much faster!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 13, 2012)

Going to try to sub 10 avg 100 by end of 2012.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 13, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I would, but I've decided to focus on 4x4 for a while now.  Congrats on your improvement; that's a really short amount of time to get so much faster!


 
Good luck getting better at the 4x4. I don't like mine (Dayan+Mf8), but I'm getting a new one soon (SS V3).
What are you aiming for and what are you at atm?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Going to try to sub 10 avg 100 by end of 2012.


 
Good luck. I'd love to see you right up there with 5BLD. 

EDIT : 



GlowingSausage said:


> Good luck getting better at the 4x4. I don't like mine (Dayan+Mf8), but I'm getting a new one soon (SS V3).
> What are you aiming for and what are you at atm?


 
I actually don't like my SSv3, I'm hoping to get a new one. I use OBLBL and am averaging just sub-2. If all goes well I should average ~1:35 in a month and a half. I'll give myself a deadline of March 31st.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 13, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Going to try to sub 10 avg 100 by end of 2012.


 
I'm going for sub-10 Ao100 by the end of the German Summer break (12. / 13. september. dunno exactly)
*GOOD LUCK*


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2012)

3x3: sub 20 by next month
2x2: sub 5 (when all CLLs are learnt)
pyraminx: sub 10 by April-ish


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 13, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I use OBLBL and am averaging just sub-2. If all goes well I should average ~1:35 in a month and a half. I'll give myself a deadline of March 31st.


 
I use reduction and average about sub 2 aswel. I'm going for sub 1.45 until the 13th of March. Don't know what after... But i don't really practice 4x4 that much either.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 13, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Good luck. I'd love to see you right up there with 5BLD.


 
I wanna be the few people that reach sub 10 with roux


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 13, 2012)

Consistent sub-20 before the summer, consistent OH sub-30 by the end of the summer.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2012)

MIT spring:
2x2: sub-5
3x3: sub-13
3x3 OH: sub-19
3x3 BLD: success
3x3 FMC: sub-50
4x4: sub-1
5x5: sub-1:45
6x6: sub-4
7x7: sub-10
Megaminx: sub-1:30
Pyraminx: sub-10
Clock: Sub-15
Magic: sub-2
MMagic: sub-2.25 single and sub-3 average


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 14, 2012)

Me
~~~

*solving 4x4, uses OBLBL so edges are always oriented after F3L*
*gets to OLL*
*is a Sune case that leads to a diagonal PLL*
*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*
*Damn. I need to learn COLL for real. Not just learn a random alg or two.*
So,

*GOAL :* Learn COLL. 
Deadline : February 21st


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 14, 2012)

Rapidash Open:
2x2: sub-3.5
3x3: sub-9.5
3x3OH: sub-21
3x3FM: sub-33 (roux M moves will bump up the move count :/ yet im better with Roux than free blocks for FMC...)
3BLD: sub-4:00, I don't care about speed, just accuracy...
4x4: sub-1:10
5x5, 7x7, square-1: don't care
Feet: sub-3:00
Multi: 2/2 in whatever


----------



## Zyrb (Feb 14, 2012)

For Rapidash Open
3x3: sub-20 CN 
OH: sub 45 CN

For Me (same deadline)
2x2: learn Ortega
4x4: sub-1:30


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 14, 2012)

I have 2 Goals

Goal 1:
Learn all of the OLLs by April 1st.
Goal 2: 
Start using M2 for BLD, average sub-4, April 10th


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Me
> ~~~
> 
> *solving 4x4, uses OBLBL so edges are always oriented after F3L*
> ...


Of this year?

There is 40 algs


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 14, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Of this year?
> 
> There is 40 algs


 
I'm going to really push myself  I already learned all Sunes and AntiSunes! I can't recognize them quickly yet, though.


----------



## emolover (Feb 14, 2012)

Goals to accomplish by the end of the summer:

Learn OSPA and get sub 2.8 consistently.
Get sub 9 consistently.
Continue getting better at OBLBL and be sub 50.
Sub 1:40 on 5x5.

Goals to accomplish by Self Injury Awarness Day(Mar 1st):

Finish learning COLL(15 so far).


----------



## wytefury (Feb 20, 2012)

*3x3 Goals*

*Goal*
Become CN (I started about 2 weeks ago)
*Deadline*
14th of March

*Goal*
Get better at look-ahead

*Goal*
Get sub-20
*Deadline*
April 14th (considering I am working to be CN at the same time)


----------



## ressMox (Feb 23, 2012)

Goal moved forward

Full OLL by the end of today. Currently know none except about 2 or 3 alg's I found by myself. Doubt I'll finish this, but when I head back to uni I won't really have time to memo much, so I'll see how much I can get done today.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2012)

ressMox said:


> Goal moved forward
> 
> Full OLL by the end of today. Currently know none except about 2 or 3 alg's I found by myself. Doubt I'll finish this, but when I head back to uni I won't really have time to memo much, so I'll see how much I can get done today.



If you wan't to learn 54 or 55 algorithms in a day, then you will probably forget them by the end of the week.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> If you wan't to learn 54 or 55 algorithms in a day, then you will probably forget them by the end of the week.


 
Most likely I will, but I think it will be easier to relearn them when I've known them before. My uni program is highly demanding and I also work part-time so I'm usually too tired to be bothered to learn algs. I think it would take a lot less time to review algs that I've know in the past. Besides, I really don't want to work on projects and course selection anymore.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 23, 2012)

*Goal:* Become CN

*Deadline:* March 1


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 23, 2012)

goal: sub-20
when? end of year, so December 31, 2012 (hoping the world doesn't end before i accomplish my goal)


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

Learn my last 9 COLL cases - Whenever I feel like it
Learn my last 7 2x2 CLL cases - Same as above
Get a damn 5x5 already - ASAP
Get a Pyraminx and Square-1 - As soon as (if) The Cubicle stocks them
Average sub-1 on 4x4 - End of the summer
Get a better 4x4 - ASAP
Be sub 15 on 3x3 - End of the year
Be sub-3 consistently BLD - May 1st


----------



## BlakeJ (Feb 23, 2012)

really want a sub 20 average...


----------



## ressMox (Feb 24, 2012)

ressMox said:


> Goal moved forward
> 
> Full OLL by the end of today. Currently know none except about 2 or 3 alg's I found by myself. Doubt I'll finish this, but when I head back to uni I won't really have time to memo much, so I'll see how much I can get done today.


 
Not surprisingly I failed at learning all of them with recognition and everything. Finished about half of badmephisto's page yesterday, new goal is to learn the rest before Monday.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

2x2:
Sub 5 consistently.

3x3: 
Improve turning style.
Sub 15 avg 12 by april. 
Sub 10 avg 5 by 2012

4x4:
Sub 1:15 , whenever

5x5: Sub 2:30. whenever


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> MIT spring:
> 2x2: sub-5
> 3x3: sub-13
> 3x3 OH: sub-19
> ...


 
2x2: 4.99 avg
3x3: 13.50 avg
3x3 OH: 18.97 avg
BLD: no
FMC: 44
4x4: 58 avg
5x5: 1:44 avg
6x6: 3:55 avg
7x7: 8:4x.xx
Megaminx: 1:37.xx avg, 1:23.xx single
Pyraminx: 10.99 avg
Clock: 17.xx avg
Magic: 1.71 avg
MMagic: 2.00 single and 2.71 avg


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 25, 2012)

What does CN Mean.. New Cuber.. Avg around 23


antoineccantin said:


> 2x2: 4.99 avg
> 3x3: 13.50 avg
> 3x3 OH: 18.97 avg
> BLD: no
> ...


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

My ultimate goal is to have an average solve time of around 8 seconds, right now im around 13 seconds.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 27, 2012)

JCVP11 said:


> What does CN Mean.. New Cuber.. Avg around 23


Did you quote the wrong post? Anyway, CN is an acronym for color neutral. Meaning that you can solve the cube with any cross/first block/2x2/etc color. So if you use Fridrich and you see a great green cross, you start of that instead of your regular white cross, without being slower.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 28, 2012)

By June 1st

Be sub 4.5 on 2x2
Sub 17 on 3x3
Sub 1 minute on 4x4

I work on 4x4 more than anything else (BLD, OH, etc) these days.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 29, 2012)

By (or during) next comp (which is this weekend):
Official BLD success
Official sub-13 single
Sub-10 single (Current pb is 10.35)
Sub-1 4x4 single (Current pb is 1:01.xy)
Sub-1:30 megaminx single (Current pb is 1:38.xy)


----------



## Riley (Feb 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Deadline: February 27th, my birthday
> 3x3 Sub 14
> 4x4 Sub 1:10
> 5x5 Sub 2:15
> ...


 
Date passed, and my results...:

Got a couple of sub 14 3x3 average of 12's, and a 14.46 avg of 100 so that's pretty much sub 14. (I also got a sub 14 avg in comp)
4x4 Sub 1:10: I don't average sub 1:10, but I got 1 avg 5 there, and 1 sub 1 single. 
5x5 Didn't really practice except for the weekly comp.
3BLD - I don't average sub 2 min, but I got like 4 sub 2's.
4 BLD success - Didn't work on it.

NEW GOALS, deadline: March 17th (Berkeley Spring)
3x3: in comp: sub 13 average, regular: sub 14 average of 100, sub 13 average of 12, sub 11 average of 5, 8.xx single
4x4: in comp: sub 1 average, sub 1 average of ...?
5x5: sub 2 single, depends if I practice
6x6: in comp: sub 5 maybe, depends if I practice
4BLD: success, I might not get around to practicing it
Multi BLD: 3/3 under 30 min
Sq 1: in comp: Sub 45

Edit 3/4: Achieved sub 14 ao100 and sub 13 ao12, make that sub 13.5 ao100 and sub 12.5 ao12. And I got a 7.93 single somehow, maybe another?


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Till German Open
3x3: At least Sub 25
3x3 OH: somewhere in the range of a minute
4x4: Sub 2.
5x5: Get under the time limit of 6:00.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 29, 2012)

Ooh, never noticed this thread...ok I started learning 3style edges last week, I think I can have them done by end of May (3+ months)... actually lets make that full 3style by end of June. Not really that interested in BLD solving, I just think it would be cool to know, and would help me understand the cube better. (also if the first 60-70 are anything to go by, this is much easier than I had expected).


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm changing my 4x4 goal with the deadline of June 1st to sub 1:15. Sub 1 would be impossible for me in that time period. xD


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 1, 2012)

Not going to bother finding my old post. New goals (the deadline for all of them is 2012 Nationals - August 3rd, 2012):

Ones I will actually practice/try to meet:

-Sub-16 3x3 Average
-Sub-15 Clock Average

Not as important, I won't practice anywhere close to the amount I would practice above, but I will still try to achieve these:

-Sub-6 2x2 Average
-Sub 1:45 4x4 Average (I never do 4x4)
-Sub-10 Pyraminx Average
-Sub-1.5 Magic Average (No DNFs/etc)
-Sub-4 Master Magic Average

Other miscellaneous goals (no deadline):

-Successful BLD solve
-Learn/Practice Roux (just to try a new method)
-Try OBLBL on 4x4


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 1, 2012)

*Panda's Goals:*​
2x2: Just sub 4 and ill be happy. 
3x3: Become one of the few people that have achieved sub 15 Avg100 with Roux by ~July. The only thing I want is to sub 15, being sub 10 isnt really a 'goal' that Ill set. Maybe sub 10 within a year or 2. 
4x4: Sub 1:15 by November using OBLBL
5x5: Sub 2:15 in general. I think thats a pretty fast time (Im not going for WR lol)
6x6: Buy a 6x6 and learn to solve it  I really want one.
3BLD: Be able to do 5 successful solves in a row by November (Eh, just to play with BLD)


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 1, 2012)

Goals:

2x2: Sub 4 by april 2012
3x3: Sub 12 by April 2012, sub 10 by Feburary 2013


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sub 15 average on 3x3x3.
Sub 1:20 average on 4x4x4
Sub 2:30 on 5x5x5

Those are the only cubes I have with me up here, so those are really the only goals I can do now.


----------



## mightysaur (Mar 1, 2012)

Sub 25 by May 2012 (3x3)


----------



## skeletonboy (Mar 2, 2012)

Sub-20 by September 2012.  Shouldn't be too hard at this rate.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 2, 2012)

Goals:
to cube but not as much I used to
sub 20 OH before euros
go to euros
study alot for exams and do pretty good
finish oll's(its been a goal for over 2 years now)


----------



## wytefury (Mar 14, 2012)

wytefury said:


> *3x3 Goals*
> 
> *Goal*
> Become CN (I started about 2 weeks ago)
> ...


 
I did them all!! Except sub20 (still have a month to do it)...I found out the hard way that switching to CN isn't the best way to go for sub20. But now that I am CN. It should be easier overall. It's really nice having easy crosses.

Also as I was working on CN I noticed I wasn't using the most efficient F2L intuitive "algs." So I am working on that which also bumped up a time just a little bit.

I think all the stuff I did was really worth it. I made some huge improvements in my opinion even though I "got a little worse/slower."

I am really making progress with looking ahead though. I keep finding drills and practice methods to try to get better. 

But with that said I'm gonna set some more goals in a couple of days and post them...


----------



## kbh (Mar 14, 2012)

Goals:
Be sub-20
Improve lookahead
Start learning simple OLL's.
Blindfolded under 10 minutes

Deadline
April 30th


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 14, 2012)

Long term: Sub-25 3x3
Short term: Consistent sub-10 2x2


----------



## MostEd (Mar 14, 2012)

Short term: sub20 avg5
longterm: sub20 avg12


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 14, 2012)

Ultimate cubing goals(Goals I wish to accomplish in my entire cubing career):
Sub-9 Ao12
Sub-10 Ao100 and in comp
Podium in 3x3 and 4x4
Megaminx NAR(I'll settle for NR )and/or become US megaminx champion at Nats

No deadline.

I have high hopes. ;D


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 15, 2012)

change of plans
i want to get my ZZ times down to my current CFOP times so i can say that i actually use ZZ as my main method =D
i'll give myself 2 months of serious attempting lol


----------



## APdRF (Mar 16, 2012)

APdRF said:


> 2x2: Sub-4 and learn EG-1 to keep improving.* I almost learnt them all, but I stoped to practice and don't remember any EG-1...  *
> 3x3: Sub-13 *13.5 on average*
> 4x4: Sub-55 *Sub-minute*
> 5x5: Sub-1:50 *I have a few avgs of 5 sub this goal, but I'm not sub-1:50 consistently.*
> ...


 
I will post my new goals anytime soon.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 17, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Till German Open
> 3x3: At least Sub 25
> 3x3 OH: somewhere in the range of a minute
> 4x4: Sub 2.
> 5x5: Get under the time limit of 6:00.


 
Progress report:
3x3: At least Sub 25 --- Done in Ao5 and Ao12, but still 26.XX in Ao50/100.
3x3 OH: somewhere in the range of a minute --- Don't think I'm gonna get it (1:30)
4x4: Sub 2 --- 2:20 , it's possible
5x5: Get under the time limit of 6:00. --- Done! Will probably even get sub 5


----------



## iReviewCubes (Mar 17, 2012)

Goals:
sub-25
better look ahead
start leanring full pll

Deadline: August 3rd (nationals)


----------



## jonlin (Mar 17, 2012)

Goals:
Long term:
Sub 12 3x3
Sub 1:05 4x4
Sub 5 2x2
I want to be the fastest ortega method solver
4/4 multi blind
Sub 4 BLD
Goal deadline: Christmas at least 2 years from now.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 17, 2012)

Goals (all with a deadline of May 1st)
Get a Sub 20 Ao5 on 3x3
Buy a new 4x4
Get a sub 10 Ao5 on Pyraminx


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 18, 2012)

Goals
Learn all OLL (about 12 lefts)
Learn OPLL (When i finish learning OLL)
Buy an FII and V cube 2b
Deadline
before 25 may 2012 (before i going back to school i seriously need to done full fridrich or i won't have any chance again)
Whenever i finish OLL
Before next year


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> Date passed, and my results...:
> 
> Got a couple of sub 14 3x3 average of 12's, and a 14.46 avg of 100 so that's pretty much sub 14. (I also got a sub 14 avg in comp)
> 4x4 Sub 1:10: I don't average sub 1:10, but I got 1 avg 5 there, and 1 sub 1 single.
> ...


 
Okay, the date passed today with the competition, and my results:
3x3: I couldn't get an 8.xx single, only a 7 that I mentioned. I did get a sub 12.5 ao12, but no sub 13.5 ao100, only 13.82.
4x4: Didn't practice too much, but I did get a sub 1 single in comp which really surprised me.
5x5: Really close, but not yet, sub 2.
6x6: Yep, got sub 5 in comp.
4BLD: didn't practice at all
MBLD: didn't get to attempt 3 cubes
Sq-1: Sub 1 min, good enough

New goals, deadline: April 23rd (random date, a bit more than a month)
3x3: Sub 13 ao100, sub 12 avg 12, sub 11 average of 5. 15 sub 10 singles.
4x4: Average sub 1
5x5: Average sub 2
These might be the only events that I actually practice practice... So I can concentrate and improve more.

Edit: @Sahid Velji: Yeah, that is a little redundant, but oh well.


----------



## Riley (Apr 23, 2012)

Riley said:


> Okay, the date passed today with the competition, and my results:
> 3x3: I couldn't get an 8.xx single, only a 7 that I mentioned. I did get a sub 12.5 ao12, but no sub 13.5 ao100, only 13.82.
> 4x4: Didn't practice too much, but I did get a sub 1 single in comp which really surprised me.
> 5x5: Really close, but not yet, sub 2.
> ...


 
Okay, the date is here...
3x3: got a 13.22 ao100, 11.74 ao12, but not sub 11 ao5, only 11.00. I probably got around 10 sub 10 singles.
4x4: not yet, I average 1:05
5x5: not yet, I average like 2:10

New goals:
Due date: May 6th (Stanford Spring)
3x3 - sub 13 ao100, sub 11.5 ao12, sub 11 ao5, 8.xx single, 10 sub 10 singles
4x4- average sub 1
5x5 - average sub 2
BLD - average sub 2
Pyraminx - might try and get sub 10, but we'll see


----------



## retep (Apr 23, 2012)

- Learn full OLL by Monday April 30 2012 (I have 11 left as of Monday April 23 2012)
- Get at least 2 sub 20 AO12s by May 23 (1 month) (non-subsequent). Basically I want to average sub 20, but kind of hard to quantify, thus the more specific goal. (Current average is about 24s)
- I also want to improve at 4x4 but can't really state a specific goal at the present because my current cube is terrible and the new one I ordered isn't here yet, so my current average of about 3-3:0min is probably not very accurate and will be broken immediately upon receiving my new cube. Perhaps I will update this shortly after my new cube arrives.

EDIT:I have finished learning all the OLLs, although recognition and recollection still need some work


----------



## Riley (May 7, 2012)

Riley said:


> New goals:
> Due date: May 6th (Stanford Spring)
> 3x3 - sub 13 ao100, sub 11.5 ao12, sub 11 ao5, 8.xx single, 10 sub 10 singles
> 4x4- average sub 1
> ...


 
Date passed: No sub 13 ao100, no sub 11.5 ao5, but I did get a 10.94 ao5, except it was timed with iPhone, and I started with the cube in my hand so I don't count that. I did get a 8.22 single on camera (on my YouTube) I probably got 7 sub 10's
4x4 - I average 1:05
5x5 - I average 2:05
BLD - Didn't really practice, but at least I got an okay success in comp yesterday.
Pyraminx - I average 11

New goals by June 2 (an unofficial competition here in Northern California)
3x3 - sub 13 ao100, sub 11.5 ao12, sub 11 ao5, 8.xx single, 10 sub 10 singles (lol, the same)
4x4 - average sub 55
5x5 - average sub 1:50
BLD - average sub 2
Multi BLD - just do an attempt, maybe more


----------



## FinnGamer (May 12, 2012)

Haven't set any goals since German Open, so here's some new ones:
Sub 13 single
Sub 16 ao5
Sub 18 ao12
Sub 1 4x4
Sub 3 5x5
Sub 6:30 6x6
Full CLL 2x2

Date: End of Summer


----------



## foolish (May 12, 2012)

Finally learn some look ahead to get sub20 avg
Start learning full OLL
Finish learning (memorizing) 3x3 BLD
Improve on big cubes

If possible before Munich Open 2012


----------



## uvafan (May 12, 2012)

By June 16th:
Learn and get comfortable with full PLL
Sub-18 single
Sub-25 Ao5
Sub-27 Ao12
Sub-31 Ao50
Sub-33 Ao100


----------



## Ickathu (May 12, 2012)

By June 16th (River Hill Summer)

sub20 single w/roux
sub30 avg w/roux
sub10 pyraminx
sub55 OH
sub3:00 5x5

At River Hill Summer (assuming I go)

2x2 sub8 avg
3x3 sub25 avg
4x4 sub1:25 avg, sub1:20 single
5x5 sub2:30 single (have to shave 35 seconds off my average  )
OH sub50 single, sub55 avg
pyraminx round 2 (sub8?)


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 12, 2012)

Goals for New Albany Open 2012 (come-i'm hosting it!):
2x2: sub-6 average, sub-4 single
3x3: sub-14 avg, sub-11 single
4x4: sub-2:00 average, sub-1:30 single
OH: sub-38 avg, sub-30 single
Magic: sub-2.25 average, sub-2 single
Pyraminx: sub-18 average, sub-12 single


----------



## uvafan (May 19, 2012)

uvafan said:


> By June 16th:
> Learn and get comfortable with full PLL
> Sub-18 single
> Sub-25 Ao5
> ...


I've already reached the single and have almost reached the Ao5 and Ao12, so I'm going to edit my goals. Still by June 16th:
Sub-16 single
Sub-21 Ao5
Sub-23 Ao12


----------



## Skullush (May 19, 2012)

By August 1st (Leaving for Nats):

Sub-10 single
Be Sub-15
Consistent Sub-1:45's for 3BLD
Consistent Successes for 4BLD


----------



## kbh (May 19, 2012)

Goals for Nemo Amsterdam Open 2012:
- at least 1 sub 20 single
- sub 22 average


----------



## Michael Womack (May 19, 2012)

Goals for for New Albany 2012
-make it to round 2 on 2x2
-get a sub 40 sec 3x3 AVG
-learn ortega
-learn more OLL & PLLs


----------



## mariano.aquino (May 19, 2012)

goals for 2012:
3bld sub1m
4bld sub15m
5bld sub30m
10/10 mbld sub60m

optional harder goal: get all bld SARs
=)


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 19, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Goals for for New Albany 2012
> -make it to round 2 on 2x2
> -get a sub 40 sec 3x3 AVG
> -learn ortega
> -learn more OLL & PLLs


 
sorry man, i'm probably only holding 1 round of 2x2  but we're definitely having 1 more round of 3x3 And OH, and maybe pyraminx or 4x4.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 19, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> sorry man, i'm probably only holding 1 round of 2x2  but we're definitely having 1 more round of 3x3 And OH, and maybe pyraminx or 4x4.


 
Ow man you disappointing me.


----------



## kbh (May 20, 2012)

kbh said:


> Goals for Nemo Amsterdam Open 2012:
> - at least 1 sub 20 single
> - sub 22 average



- 17.50 single
- 21.32 average

Edited New Goals by Sep 16 (Eindhoven Open): 
Learn Ortega
Learn Full OLL
Be sub 20 again on 3x3
Be sub 1:30 4x4


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2012)

Goals for the summer:

2x2: Sub 3 average of 100(medium), do average of 10,000 in 10 days(Kind of easy)
3x3: Sub 10(impossible), average of 10,000 in 31 days(hard)
4x4: Sub 50 averages(medium)
5x5: Sub 1:20(might be hard)
6x6 and 7x7: get world class times(mediumish)
3BLD: Sub 2
4BLD: Success and sub 10
5BLD: Success and sub 20
Multi: 10/10


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 20, 2012)

Sub 3.5 2x2
Sub 12 3x3
Sub 50 4x4
Sub 1:50 megaminx
Sub 2:00 5x5
Sub 9 pyraminx
Go to my 3rd competition
Learn all OLL's


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 20, 2012)

For River Hill Summer:
>Round 2 3x3; Beat competition PB, which won't be hard whatsoever 
>Sub 1:10 4x4 average, sub 1 single (I get like 5 a day )
>Beat 2x2 PB (Don't even like 2x2)
>5x5 Cutoff

For Summer:
>Sub-15 average on average
>Sub-1 4x4 average on average
>Sub-2 5x5
>Sub-2 master magic


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 1, 2012)

*Goals:*
Sub-20 on 3x3
Sub-1 on magic
Sub-30 on square-1
(weird goals but meh)

*Deadlines:*
End of June
End of the year
End of the year

Whee.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 2, 2012)

4x4 - Sub-45 avg12 with OBLBL before Nats.


----------



## Riley (Jun 4, 2012)

Riley said:


> Date passed: No sub 13 ao100, no sub 11.5 ao5, but I did get a 10.94 ao5, except it was timed with iPhone, and I started with the cube in my hand so I don't count that. I did get a 8.22 single on camera (on my YouTube) I probably got 7 sub 10's
> 4x4 - I average 1:05
> 5x5 - I average 2:05
> BLD - Didn't really practice, but at least I got an okay success in comp yesterday.
> ...



New goals by June 2 (an unofficial competition here in Northern California)
3x3 - sub 13 ao100, 11.61 ao12, sub 11 ao5, 8.xx single, 10 sub 10 singles (lol, the same) - 12.76 avg100, 2 or 3 sub 11 avg5's (10.58 was my best), 8.45 single, and 25+ sub 10's!
4x4 - average sub 55 - I average sub 1 
5x5 - average sub 1:50 - didn't practice
BLD - average sub 2 - didn't practice
Multi BLD - just do an attempt, maybe more - Nope...

New goals, by July 4th (about 1 month from now):
3x3: sub 12.5 avg100, sub 11 avg12, sub 10 avg5 (what am I thinking), 40 sub 10's, 7.xx single
4x4: average sub 55
5x5: average sub 1:50
6x6: average sub 4
OH: average sub 30

EDIT: New goal: Relay that I just made up to improve times

Due date: July 3rd (15 days from now)
3000 3x3 solves
300 4x4 solves
200 5x5 solves
50 3x3 Blindfolded attempts


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 10, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Consistent sub-20 before the summer, consistent OH sub-30 by the end of the summer.



So, the summer started today.

I'm sub-15 2H, and sub-25 OH. Goals=crushed.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok Summer goals:

Memo: 15ish
Corners: 10
Edges: 3-cycles -> 15

Overall: average 50ish, be closer to NR.


----------



## conn9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Before I set some goals, which PB in my signature do you think is the worst? I've not set a PB in months, and I need improvement just to help me get back into cubing.


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

@ conn9 Work on 4x4. I average the same on 4x4, and like 18 on 3x3.


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

*summer goals...*

3x3 avg sub 15 
4x4 avg sub 1
5x5 avg sub 2
6x6 avg sub 4
7x7 avg sub 5:50
OH avg sub 35
learn oll
learn sq-1


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Before I set some goals, which PB in my signature do you think is the worst? I've not set a PB in months, and I need improvement just to help me get back into cubing.



5x5

Goals:

Tile my 11x11/WSMO
Sub 15 roux/UKO
Sub 9:00 8x8/WSMO


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 19, 2012)

End of summer:
sub10 7x7
sub 1:20 4x4
sub8 pyraminx
sub3 bld
sub5 deck of cards


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 19, 2012)

First competition is in November:
I want my WCA profile to have only sub-20 solves.
I want it to be with Roux (I average 19 with ZZ atm)


----------



## uvafan (Jun 19, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> End of summer:
> sub10 7x7
> sub 1:20 4x4
> sub8 pyraminx
> ...



LOL at the last goal. I was actually thinking of trying the same thing. What system are you gonna use? Wanna race? 

As for cubing, by end of summer:
Sub-1:45 4x4
Sub-17 3x3
Sub-6 2x2
Sub-50 OH
Sub-5 3bld


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 20, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> First competition is in November:
> I want my WCA profile to have only sub-20 solves.
> I want it to be with Roux (I average 19 with ZZ atm)



you switching/switched to roux method cuberoots?


----------



## uvafan (Jun 20, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> you switching/switched to roux method cuberoots?



I thought the same thing.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 20, 2012)

Goals: 

Sub-2:30 6x6 by 2013
Sub-4:00 7x7 by 2013

Ambitious, but I think I can do it :3


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 20, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> you switching/switched to roux method cuberoots?



I'm not sure atm. My ZZ is really getting solid now, and I practice it most. But I was experimenting with roux recently due to all the attention it is receiving (i figured it must be for a reason), and I got a 22 second average of 50 using this and considerring how little practice i did before getting that Ao50 i really think roux might be the best option. SO i'm gonna go ahead and learn COLL, I was gonna do it for ZZ anyway, and i am gonna practice 50/50 with roux and ZZ. I will make my mind up later on  but hopefully i'll be around 16 seconds for both methods by UK Open in November. I still think ZZ is great though, I've almost finished a guide to the method for the zz thread


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 20, 2012)

uvafan said:


> I thought the same thing.



LOL I feel like i'm letting the side down. read the above. I wanna be a multi method kinda guy. ZZ & Roux aren't that far apart in my opinion


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 20, 2012)

ahaha i have no real issue with it, you're the one solving , i was just curious, i didn't put two and two together and realize you wrote that thread, or that you were straddling between the two xD, best of luck to you though 

as for on topic:

i'm horrible at sticking to my goals just due to lack of motivation but...
i'll hit at least 10 sub 20 singles by the end of this month (i've gotten them more and more often but i want more of em so i can start doing sub 20 Ao5 by end of july)


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jun 20, 2012)

Forget all my previous posts in this thread =/ This one is serious

4bld sub-5 global avg by Dec this year
finish up image list
3bld sub-1 global avg by Dec this year

GL to me!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 20, 2012)

uvafan said:


> LOL at the last goal. I was actually thinking of trying the same thing. What system are you gonna use? Wanna race?



I've got an entire set of PAO, each card has its own.  I have a feeling I'm a step ahead.  I did a whole deck in 17 minutes earlier, only because I was having trouble remembering which was which, and I got a couple confused occasionally (remembered JoC as Jackie Chan [jack of hearts] instead of Obi-Wan [Jack of clubs])
I just finished reading Moonwalking with Einstein. It's a great book and gives good experience advice. Check it out if you haven't read it already.
Once I get my sentences down I should be sub10. My 4x4 bld and just 3bld in general is really helpful because I don't have to train my memory as much - I already know how to do stuff like that (and do it a lot).

I'm OBSESSED with memorizing. I'm seriously considering going for Grandmaster of memory someday (memo deck of cards sub2, 10 decks in an hour, and 1000 digits in an hour). Being part of the KL7 would be pretty awesome as well, but I'm not sure that that'll happen  and if it does it will be at least 6 years anyway (test to be part of KL7 - memo 49 digits, kiss 3 people, and drink 2 pints of beer in 5 minutes)


----------



## uvafan (Jun 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I've got an entire set of PAO, each card has its own.  I have a feeling I'm a step ahead.  I did a whole deck in 17 minutes earlier, only because I was having trouble remembering which was which, and I got a couple confused occasionally (remembered JoC as Jackie Chan [jack of hearts] instead of Obi-Wan [Jack of clubs])
> I just finished reading Moonwalking with Einstein. It's a great book and gives good experience advice. Check it out if you haven't read it already.
> Once I get my sentences down I should be sub10. My 4x4 bld and just 3bld in general is really helpful because I don't have to train my memory as much - I already know how to do stuff like that (and do it a lot).
> 
> I'm OBSESSED with memorizing. I'm seriously considering going for Grandmaster of memory someday (memo deck of cards sub2, 10 decks in an hour, and 1000 digits in an hour). Being part of the KL7 would be pretty awesome as well, but I'm not sure that that'll happen  and if it does it will be at least 6 years anyway (test to be part of KL7 - memo 49 digits, kiss 3 people, and drink 2 pints of beer in 5 minutes)



Yeah, I read it and that is what got me interested. Still gotta get around to creating a PAO system...


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 20, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Yeah, I read it and that is what got me interested. Still gotta get around to creating a PAO system...



I mean you definitely don't NEED it for sub5. In the book didn't he say that he was the first american to be using PAO, but the record was still like 2:xy, wasn't it?
Anyway, did another 18 in 5 last night. I spent at least 2 minutes trying to remember what card had what PAO... If I drop the time that I spent trying to recall which was what (3 minutes) that's a rate at 1 image (3 cards) every 30seconds. That could be 30 cards then (10 images) in 5 minutes once I learn my PAO. And that's without memo time dropping at all.

I need more journeys though... I've got my house (use individual rooms in high detail occasionally), my karate studio, and a friends house.
What's your record so far?


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 20, 2012)

*Deadline*: 10 July (End of school holiday)
*Goals*:
sub 2.80 ao100 2x2
sub 10 ao100 3x3
sub 45 ao100 4x4
sub 18 ao100 OH
must practice *at least* 2 hours a day! GL to me


----------



## emolover (Jun 22, 2012)

My goal is to do an average of 12 on 4x4 and an average of 5 on 7x7 every other day. Then on days in between, to do an average of 12 on 5x5 and an average of 5 on 6x6. This will be for the rest of the summer.

Also hope to be by the end of 2012:
Sub 45 on 4x4
Sub 1:10 on 5x5
Sub 2 on 6x6
Sub 3:20 on 7x7
Sub 2.4 on 2x2

All the other events can suck it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> My goal is to do an average of 12 on 4x4 and an average of 5 on 7x7 every other day. Then on days in between, to do an average of 12 on 5x5 and an average of 5 on 6x6. This will be for the rest of the summer.
> 
> Also hope to be by the end of 2012:
> Sub 45 on 4x4
> ...



That's actually a really good practice schedules. I think I'm gonna adopt it ^_^"


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 22, 2012)

I wanna be serious about cubing again but I don't know what to improve on. These are my averages with the events listed from favorite to least.

3x3 - 16-18 sec.
4x4 - 1:12-1:20 
2x2 - 5.5 seconds, only use COLL algs
5x5 - about 2:55
3x3 OH - 45!
3BLD - I don't remember what I avg.. around 3 minutes and I forgot all of the 72 comms I knew.
Pyra - 9 seconds xD
MBLD - 2/2 almost every time, 9 minutes. 3 cubes has a lower success rate.
4BLD - 20 minutes with a very low success rate.
Sq-1 - had it for many many months and still haven't learned it.

What's the worst?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

Get to sub 1 4x4 with oblbl, before jaycee does xD


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 22, 2012)

3x3 is the worst

I can't find my post about sub-8 avg12 by the end of (iirc) this year but if I had posted that, I've achieved that. I think I posted that

agh. This sounds mad, but I've already done a few sub-8 avgs12. 
Goal for UKO: sub-8 avg
Goal for end of year unofficial- sub-7 avg5, if I get that avg12.
Also I will get good at feet too.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 22, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I wanna be serious about cubing again but I don't know what to improve on. These are my averages with the events listed from favorite to least.
> 
> 3x3 - 16-18 sec.
> 4x4 - 1:12-1:20
> ...



OH is awful. You should be sub-27 with OH where you are at 3x3.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 22, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> OH is awful. You should be sub-27 with OH where you are at 3x3.



I am sub 18 like him and I average 55 seconds at OH


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 3x3 is the worst



Alright then, new goal :

Complete the 10000 cube marathon starting today. PPT is a timer that can store 10000 times, right?

Also get a sub-1 before Panda xD


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 22, 2012)

To be safe just document every day with qqtimport and save in a text file. Good luck


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> agh. This sounds mad, but I've already done a few sub-8 avgs12.
> Goal for UKO: sub-8 avg
> Goal for end of year unofficial- sub-7 avg5, if I get that avg12.
> Also I will get good at feet too.



wth? That's insane.
What's uwr ao5?


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 22, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> wth? That's insane.
> What's uwr ao5?



faz has 6.62


----------



## kbh (Jun 22, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> I am sub 18 like him and I average 55 seconds at OH



Same story here


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 22, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> I am sub 18 like him and I average 55 seconds at OH



When I was sub-18, I was sub-27...

Sub-14 and sub-24 now. It's really easy to do well in OH. Well, with lots of practice.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 22, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> When I was sub-18, I was sub-27...
> 
> Sub-14 and sub-24 now. It's really easy to do well in OH. Well, with lots of practice.



sub25 (using cfop, which I usually use OH unless there's an easy F2B that I see) and sub55 OH.


----------



## benskoning (Jun 22, 2012)

SUMMER GOALS

Sub 1 min Megaminx
Sub 1 sec Magic
Sub 20 3x3
Sub min 4x4


----------



## David1994 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok so I might aswell make out a summer goal 
Here goes:
2x2-5 seconds(Around 6-7 seconds now)
3x3-16 seconds(Around 18 now )
4x4-1:20 seconds(Currently around 1:50)
5x5-3 minutes(Have tried to solve yet)
Pyraminx-15 seconds(Need to learn how to solve)

Do ye think this is realistic?


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't like to set up goals, but I will at least this summer try to be sub-2 with feet (avg ofc)


----------



## MalusDB (Jun 23, 2012)

David1994 said:


> Ok so I might aswell make out a summer goal
> Here goes:
> 2x2-5 seconds(Around 6-7 seconds now)
> 3x3-16 seconds(Around 18 now )
> ...



Depends on how much you plan on cubing  Learn your OLLs and that should make a helluva difference for all of them 

My goals:

Sub 20 Ao5 3x3
Sub 2min 4x4 Ao12
Sub 3min/3.5min 5x5 Ao5
Sub 1 min SQ-1 ( need to get one, ordered one from cubestore on amazon, never came and got refunded. Should have been given twice what I paid for them wasting my time)
3BLD sucess, single. If it goes well and happens quick enough I might just try for 2/2 success. I suck at memorising though. Practice practice practice!


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 23, 2012)

I would like to get 90% success rate BLD 2x2. By the end of this month if possible


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2012)

melbourne winter 2012 goals

2x2 - sub 3 single, top 100 in the world average
3x3 - sub 14 average
4x4 - sub 50 single, sub 1:00 average
5x5 - sub 2:00 single, sub 2:10 average
6x6 - sub 4:00 single and Mo3
7x7 - sub 8:00 single and Mo3
OH - sub 25 single and average
magic - sube 2 single and average


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2012)

All goals for average of 12 (unless otherwise stated) for Aug 1st.

2x2: sub-3
3x3: sub-10
3x3 OH: another sub-15
3x3 BLD: an average of 5
3x3 Feet: sub 1:10
4x4: sub-50
5x5: sub-1:40
6x6: sub-4
7x7: sub 6:30
Mega: sub 1:20
Pyra: sub 7
Magic: restring all of mine
MMagic: sub-2
Clock: sub-10
4BLD: a success


Goals for US Nats
2x2: sub-4
3x3: sub-11
OH: sub 17
BLD: sub-4
FMC: sub-40
Feet: sub 1:10
4x4: sub 55
4BLD: success
5x5: sub 1:40
6x6: sub 4
7x7: sub 6:30
Clock: sub 10.64
Mega: sub 1:20
Pyra; sub-8
Magic: sub 1.5
MMagic: sub 2.5


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 24, 2012)

Since I can't do 10,000 solves in a month (it's just too much because I'm busy a lot) I've changed to getting all this done by July 23rd, a date I have a very good reason to remember 

3,000 3x3 solves
1,000 2x2 solves
500 4x4 solves
50 5x5 solves
100 3BLD attempts
300 OH solves

And by the date I go back to school :

3x3 : Consistent sub-16 average
4x4 : Average 1:08 and a sub-1 single
2x2 : back to sub-5 average
5x5 : consistent sub-2:50


----------



## Riley (Jul 4, 2012)

Riley said:


> New Goals, by August 2nd (day I'm going to US Nats!)
> 
> 3x3: sub 11.75 average of 100, sub 10.5 average of 12, sub 10 average of 5, sub 7 single, sub 8 NL single
> 4x4: sub 55 average of 100, sub 50 average of 12, sub 46 average of 5, sub 40 single
> ...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 4, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Updated goals for average of 12 (unless otherwise stated) for Aug 1st.
> 
> 2x2: sub-3
> 3x3: sub-10
> ...


..


----------



## uvafan (Jul 4, 2012)

sub-15 avg100 3x3 by end of 2012. Just got first sub-20 avg100.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 4, 2012)

sub-15 avg100 by tomorrow
sub-14 avg100 by next thursday
sub-13 avg100 by thursday the 19th
...
sub-7 avg100 by thursday august 30th

ya man pel0x.


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 4, 2012)

Sub-20 average of 100 3x3
Sub-40 average of 12 OH
Sub-1.30 average of 100 4x4
1 successful bld solve
By 2013


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 10, 2012)

Goal : Get a Megaminx as soon as possible. GOD.... IT'S MY MEGA, AND I WANT IT NOW! I'm so anxious for the Cubicle to stock Magic and MMagic too, so I can get them all at the same time :3


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2012)

Goals for Nationals
(even though I only have three weeks to practice)

Event / Single / Average
2x2 / n/a / sub-3.50
3x3 / sub-10 / sub-12
4x4 / sub-50 / sub-57
5x5 / sub-1:50 / sub-2:00
6x6 / sub-3:40 / sub-4:00
7x7 / sub-6:30 / sub-7:00
3x3 OH / sub-17 / sub-21
3x3 BLD / sub-3:00 / n/a
Pyraminx / sub-3 / sub-4.5
Megaminx / sub-1:55 / sub-2:15
Square 1 / sub-30 / sub-35
Clock / sub-13 / sub-17
Magic / sub-1.40 / sub-1.70 
Master Magic / sub-4 / sub-5

Blue is for me having an official time or average that is better than my goal. 
Green is for me having an unofficial time or average that is better than my goal.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sub 15 avg on 3x3
Sub 6 avg on 2x2
Sub 1:40 avg on 4x4
Sub 3 min avg on 5x5
Sub 7 min avg on 6x6
Sub 12 min avg on 7x7
Sub 2 avg on Rubik's magic

Learn BLD
Learn MBLD

Learn how to solve Megaminx
Learn how to solve Rubik's clock
Learn how to solve Pryaminx
Learn how to solve Square 1
Learn how to solve Master magic sub 8

All this by September 1 - Australian nationals.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 10, 2012)

Goal: Get sub 20 before the next competition(In Australia)


----------



## ottozing (Jul 10, 2012)

ottozing said:


> melbourne winter 2012 goals
> 
> 2x2 - sub 3 single, top 100 in the world average
> 3x3 - sub 14 average
> ...



kinda late but, i achieved most of my goals

2x2 - sub 3 single, top 100 in the world average (3.36 average, 2.40 single)
3x3 - sub 14 average (13.09 average)
4x4 - sub 50 single, sub 1:00 average (52 average, 47 single)
5x5 - sub 2:00 single, sub 2:10 average (2:03 average, 1:50 single)
6x6 - sub 4:00 single and Mo3 (got both and came second)
7x7 - sub 8:00 single and Mo3 (7x7 was cancelled D: )
OH - sub 25 single and average (21.01 average and came 1st, sub 20 single)
magic - sub 2 single and average (single, yes. average, hahahahaha NO!!!)


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2012)

By end of summer(3x3):
Sub10 single
Sub12 avg5
Sub13.5 avg12
Sub15 avg100 <---what i really want

Also possibly 10k cube marathon from July 24 - August 23.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 15, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> End of summer:
> sub10 7x7
> sub 1:20 4x4
> sub8 pyraminx
> ...



I learned when I start school again - august 13th
7x7 - I think I've got it now
4x4 - still 1:25 ish
pyra - wow. Got sub9 ao100 yesterday! I doubt I'll get sub8.
bld - haven't had time with pyra
cards - 27 cards in 5 fairly easily. I could get more but I have problems remembering what card is what PAO. More practice! If I do 2/3 attempts a day I can probably get a full deck.


End of 2012 - (looking at old posts and word docs)

2x2 - sub5 (if I care to practice, I can get it)
3x3 - sub16 (3x3 is overrated. How about sub25 with columns first? )
4x4 - 1:15 (I got this!)
5x5 - 2:15 (eh. I'm too addicted to pyraminx and other stuff.)
6x6 - 6m (done)
7x7 - 9m (give me 12 more solves and I'll be sub9 just because the cube is breaking in)
bld - 3m (I can do it.)
OH - 30s (???? Maybe, again, if I care enough to practice)
pyra - 8s (YUP! I'll get this one for sure. I averaged 15s at the start of the year! :O I've cut off almost 50% of my time)
sq1 - 45s (I can probably get it. SQ1 is really fun, but I don't get around to it.)


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 15, 2012)

my goal: complete the konsta mod on my SS 4x4 v3 and do it sort of right and make my 4x4 better than before.


----------



## drogg (Jul 17, 2012)

My goal: sub 20 by the end of August (/crosses fingers)


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 20, 2012)

Sub-45 movecount avg12/25 by next week
Sub-7.7 avg12 by next comp


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Sub-45 movecount avg12/25 by next week
> *Sub-7.7 avg12 by next comp*



Is You Serious? Sub 8 and youre 2nd in the world. gogogogo WR


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 22, 2012)

Know full CMLL by september.
I know H set already and learned all the algs for anti-sune today. Now I just have to learn recognition!


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 22, 2012)

My goals I'm trying to achieve before August:

- Learn the rest of full one-look OLL (~35 done)
- Learn the rest of CLL (~8 done)
- Solve a 3x3x3 blindfolded -_-
- Sub-10 single solve

There's still quite a lot to do... I don't mind as much about the last one because OLL/PLL skips hate me.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Goal: Stop getting worse at 3x3


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 22, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Goal: Stop getting worse at 3x3


THIS. Also make the switch to roux and be sub 30 by this time next month. MOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## APdRF (Jul 22, 2012)

My goal is to do de 10 thousand cube marathon before the start of university. And not to get worse in other categories


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Goal: Stop getting worse at 3x3



Haha, same goes for me with 3x3 and megaminx...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 22, 2012)

APdRF said:


> My goal is to do de 10 thousand cube marathon before the start of university. And not to get worse in other categories



Good luck with that


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 22, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Is You Serious? Sub 8 and youre 2nd in the world. gogogogo WR



Sub-8 avg12 is somewhat easy for me... At home...

As for movecount it's fairly easy to sub45 when I actually bother to try being efficient...


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to sub 25 OH. But my near goal is sub 35.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 25, 2012)

sub 28 by the end of the month


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm going to add more to my list.

List so far:

- Learn all OLL's (55% done)
- Learn all CLL's (15% done)
- Solve a 3x3x3 blindfolded
- Solve a 3x3x3 in under 10 seconds
- Finish off creating my 1x2x2 program (almost there )

I'm rather busy right now, so I'll change my deadline to 1st of October 2012.


----------



## NoHacer (Jul 27, 2012)

drogg said:


> My goal: sub 20 by the end of August (/crosses fingers)



What is your current average? I have the same goal and my current average is 26 seconds...

EDIT: sub-20 average of 5


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 27, 2012)

Sub 9.5 avg of 100 by the end of the month.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 27, 2012)

Sub 11 avg 100 by start of school year


----------



## Mikel (Jul 27, 2012)

My current goal is to get 5 points on 3x3 Multi Blind by August 20th, 2012 (college classes start)

Edit: I completed this goal on July 28th, 2012


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 27, 2012)

NoHacer said:


> What is your current average? I have the same goal and my current average is 26 seconds...



You two should race for encouragement.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 27, 2012)

sub 3 blindfolded, 4blind success, 6 cube multiblind


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 5BLD said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-45 movecount avg12/25 by next week
> ...



Goal achieved! 6.91, 8.19, 8.10, 7.57, 8.17, (8.62), 7.71, 8.14, 6.58, 7.22, 7.21, (6.53) = 7.58
Told you I was serious 

New goal: sub-8 avg50. should be somewhat easy.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Goal achieved! 6.91, 8.19, 8.10, 7.57, 8.17, (8.62), 7.71, 8.14, 6.58, 7.22, 7.21, (6.53) = 7.58
> Told you I was serious
> 
> New goal: sub-8 avg50. should be somewhat easy.



whats your ao100?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 27, 2012)

8.17, broke PB today but its not as fast as it 'should be' because I don't do avg100 often. (still very happy with it tho; sub ER i think>


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 8.17, broke PB today but its not as fast as it 'should be' because I don't do avg100 often. (still very happy with it tho; sub ER i think>



You don't do avg of 100 often? How much do practice nowadays?


----------



## TheProdust (Jul 27, 2012)

2x2: Sub 6
3x3: Sub 20
3x3 OH: Sub 40
4x4: Sub 2
5x5: Sub 3
Megaminx: Sub 5

Deadline: 1 September


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 27, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> You don't do avg of 100 often? How much do practice nowadays?



less than 100 every day, and just lotsa slow solves. from now until whenever ill do a avg100 every day and do more focussed practice instead

then ill go crazy with the 10000 solve marathon on either the last 4 weeks of my summer break or the last month before UKO.


----------



## WonderBear (Jul 27, 2012)

3x3: Average under 17
3x3 OH: Average under 35
3x3 BLD: Average under 1:30

To be completed by September 8th


----------



## Cubetastic (Jul 27, 2012)

Sub 10 3x3 before I quit cubing which will probably never happen!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> sub-8 avg50. should be somewhat easy.



I didn't think I would ever see someone say this and actually mean it.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 27, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Goals for December 21 2012:
> 
> Be sub 13 on 3x3x3
> Learn a bit more OLL
> ...



Lol I better get started on that megaminx stuff, 3x3 I can manage. I wish I had brought my 4x4 on vacation


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> New goal: sub-8 avg50. should be somewhat easy.



7.97 avg50

8.15, 8.25, 8.17, 8.46, 8.00, 8.49, 7.20, (6.81), 8.27, 8.83, 7.24, 7.50, 7.11, 8.58, 7.51, (9.55), (6.37), 7.10, 7.96, (6.55), 7.55, 7.56, (9.65), 8.03, (9.38), 9.26, 8.72, 6.84, 8.93, 8.65, 8.01, 7.31, 7.85, 7.26, 7.81, 8.04, 7.04, 8.21, 6.98, 9.37, 8.82, 6.90, 7.97, 7.15, 7.14, 8.07, 8.94, 8.86, 7.43, 9.17


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 7.97 avg50
> 
> 8.15, 8.25, 8.17, 8.46, 8.00, 8.49, 7.20, (6.81), 8.27, 8.83, 7.24, 7.50, 7.11, 8.58, 7.51, (9.55), *(6.37), 7.10, 7.96, (6.55), 7.55*, 7.56, (9.65), 8.03, (9.38), 9.26, 8.72, 6.84, 8.93, 8.65, 8.01, 7.31, 7.85, 7.26, 7.81, 8.04, 7.04, 8.21, 6.98, 9.37, 8.82, 6.90, 7.97, 7.15, 7.14, 8.07, 8.94, 8.86, 7.43, 9.17



wtf 7.07 average of 5


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> less than 100 every day, and just lotsa slow solves. from now until whenever ill do a avg100 every day and do more focussed practice instead
> 
> then ill go crazy with the 10000 solve marathon on either the last 4 weeks of my summer break or the last month before UKO.



What focuses do you practice with? Sub-1 FB, CxLL? What focuses could a CFOP user have?


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 30, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What focuses do you practice with? Sub-1 FB, CxLL? What focuses could a CFOP user have?



I'd say (the ones that jump out at me first):
Cross-F2L transition, OLL/PLL recognition/prediction (at least CP or EO, something to just narrow down the cases at least).


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm going to replace my 'finish my 1x2x2 simulator' and change it for 'finish my 2x2x2 tutorial page for every method'.


----------



## Aston (Jul 30, 2012)

In order (3x3)

*Goal:*
Sub 20 average consistently
Learn all OLLs
Perfect Lookahead
Get 12-13 PB
*
Deadline:* 
None


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 30, 2012)

Personal bests on 2x3x3 on jflysim - 

Single: 10.84s
Ao5: 18.66s
Ao12: 23.44

First day trying this puzzle.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2012)

Just began the 10000 marathon again. Goal: ≤8.00 avg10000
Because the 8 second barrier seems so large


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2012)

Goal: BLD solve my Platypus Deadline None. Mind if someone help me?


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 31, 2012)

10,000 (pyraminx) cube marathon starting today (July 30, 2012) and ending August 30, 2012.
Goal: sub8
Just now sub9, but I think I can do it, with 300+ solves a day.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Updated goals for average of 12 (unless otherwise stated) for Aug 1st.
> 
> 2x2: sub-3
> 3x3: sub-10
> ...


*
Result:

2x2: 3.3x
3x3: 10.01 -_- 
3x3 OH: 14.74 and a few others
3BLD: kind of...
Feet: 50.20
4x4: 49.44
5x5: 1:37.84
6x6: didn't do any avg12
7x7: didn't do any avg12
Mega: 1:19.xx
Pyraminx: 5.xx
Magic: for a moment 
MMagic: 1.98
Clock: 9.61
4BLD: yup *


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 1, 2012)

New goal I have to add on - finish my 1x1x2 cube-oid.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

US Nats:
2x2: sub-5 average
3x3: sub-13 average
4x4: sub-40 single / sub-46 average
5x5: sub-1:30 average
6x6: sub-2:55 average
7x7: sub-4:45 average
OH: sub-27 average
Mega: sub-2 average
Pyra: lol
Sq-1: sub-35 average
BLD: success


----------



## Mikel (Aug 1, 2012)

My new goal is to get 7/7 Multi Blind after I get some new cubes, but before August 20th, 2012 (college classes start)

Edit: This probably isn't going to happen. I stopped practicing Multi when I started packing for college. I might try a few 5x5 attempts however.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 2, 2012)

October 1st:

Sub 15.5 Ao5 3x3
Sub 17.5 Ao100 3x3
Sub 10.5 single 3x3
Sub 1:05 single 4x4
Sub 1:20 Ao5 4x4
Sub 5 Ao100 2x2
Sub 30 Ao12 OH
Sub 22 single OH
Sub 2:20 Ao12 5x5
Sub 2:00 single 5x5


----------



## Riley (Aug 3, 2012)

Riley said:


> New Goals, by August 2nd (day I'm going to US Nats!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



3x3: sub 11.75 average of 100, sub 10.5 average of 12, sub 10 average of 5, sub 7 single, sub 8 NL single
4x4: sub 55 average of 100, sub 50 average of 12, sub 46 average of 5, sub 40 single Didn't do much 4x4
5x5: average sub 1:45 Sub 1:50 only
6x6: average sub 4 
3BLD: average sub 1:20, 50% success rate (or higher)  Kinda...
MBLD: work up to 10 cubes maybe?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What focuses do you practice with? Sub-1 FB, CxLL? What focuses could a CFOP user have?



F2B. I know CMLL needs a lot of work but F2B is much harder to get right and it involves lookahead. Equivalent in cfop is f2l iguess


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 4, 2012)

I just got a Pogo stick from a yard sale.
Goal learn how to use it then do this 




or this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srcmgA4OBQk


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> US Nats:
> 2x2: sub-5 average
> 3x3: sub-13 average
> 4x4: sub-40 single / sub-46 average
> ...



failed 2-5 and 7, succeeded at rest


----------



## uniacto (Aug 7, 2012)

Goal: Sub 25 by the start of the school year on 3x3


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 7, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> End of summer:
> sub10 7x7
> sub 1:20 4x4
> sub8 pyraminx
> ...


School starts in 2 weeks. 

7x7 - not really sure. I think I'm right around there
4x4 - yes
pyraminx - yes
bld - not yet (2:45-4:00)
cards - not yet (PB is 36... SO CLOSE!)


Figured I'd check in on my new years resolutions since the year is over half done.



Ickathu said:


> Averages:
> .....NOW .... THEN
> 2x2 10s ...... 5s
> 3x3 23s ...... 16s
> ...



2x2 - nah. I'm at like 6-8
3x3 - this wouldn't have been too ambitious if I hadn't switched methods partway through the year  My average went up to 26
4x4 - not yet, but close
5x5 - still at like 3:00 :fp, but I think I might be sub3.
6x6 - yes
7x7 - (see 7x7 above)
3bld - (see bld above)
OH - ha. I'm around 50
pyra -  
sq1 - don't practice it much. I think I'm around 1:20.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 7, 2012)

Goals for Nationals (results)

Event / Single / Average
2x2 / n/a / sub-3.50
3x3 / sub-10 /  sub-12
4x4 / sub-50 / sub-57
5x5 / sub-1:50 / sub-2:00
6x6 / sub-3:40 / sub-4:00
7x7 / sub-6:30 / sub-7:00
3x3 OH / sub-17 / sub-21
3x3 BLD / sub-3:00 / n/a
Pyraminx / sub-3 / sub-4.5
Megaminx / sub-1:55 / sub-2:15
Square 1 / sub-30 / sub-35
Clock / sub-13 / sub-17
Magic / sub-1.40 / sub-1.70 
Master Magic / sub-4 / sub-5

Fail
Notfail

More not fail than fail is good.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 7, 2012)

VOS12

2x2: sub-4
3x3: sub-14
4x4: sub-56
5x5: sub-2:30 (?)
OH: sub-30
Magic: sub-3 

Although note that I don't practice 5x5, and I don't currently have a magic or a 2x2, they both broke. 

Other than that though, these are pretty easy goals.


----------



## Riley (Aug 7, 2012)

Goals at US Nationals: (results)
Event / Single / Average
2x2 / ... / sub 4.5
3x3 / sub 10 / sub 11.5
4x4 / sub 48 / sub 52
5x5 / sub 1:40 / sub 1:50
6x6 / sub 4:20 / sub 4:30
OH / sub 25 / sub 30
BLD / sub 1:20 / ...
MBLD / 5 points / ...
Pyraminx / sub comp pb / sub comp pb

Didn't do as well as I would've liked to, but I'm fine, it was super fun! I came really close to some of the goals.

New goals by: September 7th (a month from now)
3x3: Sub 11.75 average of 100, Sub 10 average of 12, sub 9 average of 5, 6 second single
4x4: Sub 1 average of 100 with yau
5x5: Sub 1:40 average of 12
Edit 7/9: Adding this because my LL isn't very good: Sub 5 average of 100, sub 4.5 average of 12, sub 4.25 average of 5 of last slot + LL (from qqTimer)
edit 8/13: Achieved and 11.68 average of 100 yesterday. Changing to 11.5.
Also adding:
4BLD Success
Learn BH corners for 3BLD
Edit: 8/27 Realized BH is super hard. That is a goal for before 2013. Also got an 11.35 average of 100 (3x3), must beat that now.
Adding OH: sub 28 average of 100, sub 25 average of 12, sub 24 average of 5. Sub 15 single?

And goals for Berkeley Fall 2012:
2x2: lol single, sub 4.85 average (comp PB)
3x3: sub 10 single (seriously...), sub 11 average
OH: sub 30 average, sub 25 single
BLD: Sub 1:10
Feet: Sub 2 average, sub 1:50 single
Pyraminx: sub 11.01 average (comp PB)
Fewest moves: sub 50


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 8, 2012)

Sub 10 3x3 avg 12 by end of holidays. Hopefully writing it here will help me get it...


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 8, 2012)

sub-20 at square-1 by the end of 2013.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 8, 2012)

Sub 20 3x3 ao12 (sitting at 26 ao12 usuaully)
Sub 30 3x3 OH (sitting at just under a minute)
Sub 2 mins 4x4 (3 and a half)
Sub 6 2x2 ao 12 (sitting around 10)
3x3 goals I want to have achieved by mid october 4x4 by end of this month and 2x2 goals whenever.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 13, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Haven't set any goals since German Open, so here's some new ones:
> Sub 13 single :tu
> Sub 16 ao5 :tu
> Sub 18 ao12 :tu
> ...




Until Munich Open (October):
3x3: 
Sub 15 Ao12
Sub 11 single.
4x4:
Sub 1 single
Sub 1:10 avg
5x5:
Sub 2:10 single
Sub 2:30 average
7x7:
find the missing piece or buy a new one


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 13, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Until Munich Open (October):
> 3x3:
> Sub 15 Ao12
> Sub 11 single.
> ...


daNG thats a hard goal for the 7x7

will you be at munich open? im not sure if i can come because i dont want to travel back north too late on sunday :/

why the **** am i writing in english


----------



## AlexByard (Aug 13, 2012)

Sub 20 (3x3) - 2013 at the most!
Sub 2 (2x2) - Acheived
Sub 30 Ao12 - 2013 at the most..
Meet a speedsolver - Never met anyone that can solve a cube.. that i haven't taught.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2012)

AlexByard said:


> Sub 20 (3x3) - 2013 at the most!
> Sub 2 (2x2) - Acheived
> Sub 30 Ao12 - 2013 at the most..
> Meet a speedsolver - Never met anyone that can solve a cube.. that i haven't taught.



Did someone say UK cuber? 
Where do you live?


----------



## AlexByard (Aug 13, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Did someone say UK cuber?
> Where do you live?



I live down in East Yorkshire, Goole to be exact. What about you?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 13, 2012)

sub5 bld avg12 by Oct 13th

Hey Ickathu are we still doing that bld race? Cuz I actually feel like practicing bld now. just got a 6:56.01 success.


----------



## DNFphobia (Aug 13, 2012)

Learn full CMLL
Learn 2.5 look LSE (48 algs)
2x2: sub 5 with Ortega XLL
3x3: sub 15 with Roux

Deadline: October 31 2012


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2012)

AlexByard said:


> I live down in East Yorkshire, Goole to be exact. What about you?



london


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> All goals for average of 12 (unless otherwise stated) for Aug 1st.
> 
> Goals for US Nats
> 2x2: sub-4
> ...



2x2: 3.90 average
3x3: 11.45 average
OH: 17.66 
BLD: 5:52
FMC: lolno
Feet: no  1:11.27 average 
4x4: 58.08 average...
4BLD: DNF
5x5: 1:47.xx average 
6x6: 4:00.48 mo3 -_-
7x7: 7:00.xx average
Clock: 13.15 -_-
Megaminx: would have been without the DNF...
Pyra: 6.68
Magic: lolno
MMagic: 2.57 average


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 13, 2012)

uvafan said:


> sub5 bld avg12 by Oct 13th
> 
> Hey Ickathu are we still doing that bld race? Cuz I actually feel like practicing bld now. just got a 6:56.01 success.



Yeah, I guess. I haven't done any serious blind in ages. I'm too busy with the 10,000 cube pyra marathon. When that's done I'll start practicing other things again. What was I going for? Sub3 ao12?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 13, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Yeah, I guess. I haven't done any serious blind in ages. I'm too busy with the 10,000 cube pyra marathon. When that's done I'll start practicing other things again. What was I going for? Sub3 ao12?


Yes, sub3 ao12.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 13, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> daNG thats a hard goal for the 7x7
> 
> will you be at munich open? im not sure if i can come because i dont want to travel back north too late on sunday :/
> 
> why the **** am i writing in english


Of course I'll be there  It's only 3 hours away. And I really hope I'll find that piece


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 14, 2012)

yoshinator said:


> VOS12
> 
> 2x2: sub-4
> 3x3: sub-14
> ...



2x2: FAIL- 4.56 average-me is sad =(
3x3: AMAZING- Losing only to Kevin Hays in the finals with 11.87
4x4: Good- 55.51 lol 58 56 51 59 51
5x5: Good- 2:21.49 I missed the WR solve =(
OH: Great- 25.71 Super happy with this, although again, consistency
Magic: Lol- 2.95 the whole time I was asking myself why I was there

Overall, very successful!!! =D

2nd in 3x3 
3rd in 4x4
5th overall

=D


----------



## Endgame (Aug 14, 2012)

DNFphobia said:


> Learn full CMLL
> Learn 2.5 look LSE (48 algs)
> 2x2: sub 5 with Ortega XLL
> 3x3: sub 15 with Roux
> ...



you're learning CMLL.. why bother with Ortega?


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 14, 2012)

Endgame said:


> you're learning CMLL.. why bother with Ortega?



Cause there's only 3 algs and you might as well. That way you can use either CLL or ortega, if your ortega first face is also (accidentally) a solved layer.


----------



## arvind1999 (Aug 14, 2012)

Learn Ortega
Learn G perms and N perms
Learn Full OLL 
2x2: Sub 10 with Ortega after learnt
3x3: Sub 20 with CFOP
Sub 30 with Roux
OH: Sub 1 minute

Deadline: 31st October '12


----------



## BPM (Aug 14, 2012)

3x3: sub 45 average of 5 with cfop

sub 60 average of 5 with modified TriFran

Learn ELS for TriFran

Deadline: 9/14/12


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 23, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Ultimate cubing goals(Goals I wish to accomplish in my entire cubing career):
> Sub-9 Ao12
> Sub-10 Ao100 and in comp
> Podium in 3x3 and 4x4
> ...



I don't care about 3x3 or 4x4 anymore as much. So an update is in order, I suppose.

Megaminx: Win worlds, Break WR, Get sub-40 single(at home or in comp). (I average like 1:05 now, but I still have a little less than a year until worlds. )
Pyraminx: Get faster. (I average like 7-9 seconds)

You can see where my dedication lies... xD


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 23, 2012)

By 2013:
Sub 20 on 3x3 with all PLL's memorized and most of algorithmic f2l
sub 2:15 on 4x4
sub 6 on 2x2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 23, 2012)

For Australian Nationals 2012

2x2 - sub 3 avreage
3x3 - mid 12 second average, sub 10 single
4x4 - mid 52 average
OH - sub 20 average, sub 19 single
square 1 - make cutoff 
FMC - sub 40


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 23, 2012)

ottozing said:


> For Australian Nationals 2012
> 
> 2x2 - sub 3 avreage
> 3x3 - mid 12 second average, sub 10 single
> ...



lol square 1 cut off is 3m


----------



## ottozing (Aug 23, 2012)

If I get parity twice, I'm screwed


----------



## pdilla (Aug 24, 2012)

2x2: sub-5
3x3: Get used to full OLL + learn the rest of U-ZBLLs
4x4: sub 50
5x5: sub 1:45

-by December 11, 2012 (my 23rd b-day)


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 24, 2012)

my goals for australian nationals 2012
2x2 - sub 6 average
3x3 - sub 19-20 average
4x4 - sub 1:25 average with a sub 1:20 single
5x5 - sub 2:25 average
6x6 - sub 4:30 mean
7x7 - try and get a sub 7 to make the cut-off but im happy with a sub 7:30 single
OH - sub 40 average
3bld - get a success hopefully sub 5
multi-bld - get a 1/2 or 2/2
megaminx - try and make the cut-off but im happy with a sub 3:15 
pyraminx - sub 12-13 average
clock - sub 50 average (i dont practice)
square-1 - get a sub 2 average
magic - sub 2 average
master magic - hopefully get OCR single or average i would be happy with either but make sure its atleast sub 4 average


----------



## o2gulo (Aug 24, 2012)

2x2 : sub-10
3x3 : Gather courage to learn/try 3x3 blindfold

Buy moar cubes (I'm stuck with Pyraminx, 2x2, 3x3, broken 4x4 and some irregular shaped diansheng cubes)


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 24, 2012)

2/2 MBLD in under 20 mins before school starts.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 28, 2012)

Learn the 36 adjacent corner 22LLs before the end of the year. Parity watch out.


----------



## uvafan (Sep 1, 2012)

uvafan said:


> By end of summer(3x3):
> Sub10 single
> Sub12 avg5
> Sub13.5 avg12
> ...



Only got the single...

I'll have much less time to practice so I won't be as ambitious with goals.

By end of 2012:
2x2:consistent sub6 
3x3:sub13.5 (avg100)
4x4: sub1:40 avg12
5x5:lol
OH:sub25 avg12
BLD:sub4 w/ 50% success rate


----------



## cubeone (Sep 1, 2012)

My goal: Learn full OLL (use 2-look OLL + PLL right now), be color neutral, and average sub-20 (I average around 22s right now), all by November 3rd.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 1, 2012)

Goal by end of 2012
Pi and H zzlls, easy goal but I might be lazy about it, any extra is bonus points :3


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 1, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> End of summer:
> sub10 7x7
> sub 1:20 4x4
> sub8 pyraminx
> ...



School started.
7x7 - I haven't done 7x7 in a while, but I think I was sub10 last time I checked.
4x4 - Just did an ao12 - 1:27.40. That's what I get for doing nothing but pyra for a month.
pyraminx - how 'bout sub7?  
sub3 bld - no. I think I'm between 3 and 4, probably sup4 if I go for consistency.
cards - No. Last time I memo'd a full deck it was 8:34.

Check in on the 2012 goals:


Ickathu said:


> Averages:
> .....NOW .... THEN
> 2x2 10s ...... 5s
> 3x3 23s ...... 16s
> ...



2x2: lol at like 8s
3x3: slower 
4x4: 1:27
5x5: Geez 2:15 is fast. I'm not even sub3 yet
6x6: yes
7x7: almost
3bld: no
OH: lolno
pyra: yes
sq1: no, but I'm wanting to start doing a ton of sq1, so I think I'll get it.


----------



## Cubic (Sep 1, 2012)

By 1 Jan 2013 I want to be sub 60 with the 3x3 using CFOP.

This would be slicing a 1/3 off my current averages. It may not seem hugely ambitious, but given how busy my life is about to become again, I have to be realistic.


----------



## Xyphos (Sep 2, 2012)

By the end of the year-Improve look-ahead,learn full OLL & PLL and have a sub-20-25 average on the 3x3


----------



## RaresB (Sep 2, 2012)

sub 11 officially by worlds


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 3, 2012)

I just bought a megaminx so Goal = Get a sub-3 in my first 3 solves.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 3, 2012)

Goal: sub 40 single by Friday.


----------



## Riley (Sep 3, 2012)

And goals for Berkeley Fall 2012:
2x2: sub 4.85 average (comp PB) Pretty good.
3x3: sub 10 single (seriously...), sub 11 average Mega facepalm. 11.26 average, 9.69 +2 single (11.69)
OH: sub 30 average, sub 25 single Very good, 20.00 single.
BLD: Sub 1:10 Only 1:36, but I won!
Feet: Sub 2 average, sub 1:50 single Pops are not fun...
Pyraminx: sub 11.01 average (comp PB) Pretty good.
Fewest moves: sub 50 Pretty good.

Goals by Sept. 7th
3x3: Sub 11.75 average of 100, Sub 10 average of 12, sub 9 average of 5, 6 second single 
4x4: Sub 1 average of 100 with yau
5x5: Sub 1:40 average of 12
Edit 7/9: Adding this because my LL isn't very good: Sub 5 average of 100, sub 4.5 average of 12, sub 4.25 average of 5 of last slot + LL (from qqTimer)
edit 8/13: Achieved and 11.68 average of 100 yesterday. Changing to 11.5.
Also adding:
4BLD Success
Edit: 8/27 Realized BH is super hard. That is a goal for before 2013. Also got an 11.35 average of 100 (3x3), must beat that now.
Adding OH: sub 28 average of 100, sub 25 average of 12, sub 24 average of 5. Sub 15 single?

Yea, mostly practiced 3x3...

Goals by October 4th: (end of 10,000 Cube Relay)
At least 8,000 solves on the relay
800 sub 10's
Sub 11.5 overall average
Sub 8.75 average of 5
Sub 9.25 average of 12
Sub 10.5 average of 100

EDIT: Not doing any of this. Going to try a practice approach of, step by step individual practice.
Week 1 9/20-9/26 = Cross +1 - Sub 3.5 average of 100, Sub 2.7 average of 12, sub 2.3 average of 5
Week 2 9/27-10/3 = F2L - Sub 7 average of 100, sub 6.5 average of 12, sub 6 average of 5
Week 3 10/4-10/20 = Last slot + LL - Sub 5 average of 100, sub 4.5 average of 12, sub 4.25 average of 5. Sub 1.5 All PLL's.
Also: 
Full COLL by 10/31. Full BH by 2013.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 7, 2012)

Sub 20 by October
Sub 10m in 5x5 by the same date.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 7, 2012)

Sub 15 AVG on pyraminx.

Deadline Nov 3, 2012 that's the day of the Indiana 2012 comp.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> For Australian Nationals 2012
> 
> 2x2 - sub 3 avreage
> 3x3 - mid 12 second average, sub 10 single
> ...



2x2 - hahaha NOPE D: 1.61 single though 
3x3 - 12.67 average (close enough) 10.91 single :/
4x4 - 48.50 average :tu
OH - 20.76 average, 17.68 single :|
Square-1 - Made cutoff   
FMC - 33HTM, came first


----------



## KCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

goals for yale fall today
2x2 Don't Care
3x3 Sub-11 Average
4x4 43 average, sub-40 single
OH Sub-20 Average
BLD Sub-2
Pyra Sub-9


----------



## jonlin (Sep 8, 2012)

KCuber said:


> goals for yale fall today
> 2x2 Don't Care
> 3x3 Sub-11 Average
> 4x4 43 average, sub-40 single
> ...



Good luck kevin


----------



## KCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

KCuber said:


> goals for yale fall today
> 2x2 Don't Care
> 3x3 Sub-11 Average
> 4x4 43 average, sub-40 single
> ...



2.34 2x2 Single 4.50 Average
3 11 3x3 Averages 
39.96 4x4 Single 45.95 Average
8 Second Pyra Average
20 and 21 OH Avg
All DNF for BLD


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 10, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> my goals for australian nationals 2012
> 2x2 - sub 6 average failed both rounds
> 3x3 - sub 19-20 average successed i got 2 low 18 average
> 4x4 - sub 1:25 average with a sub 1:20 single successed i got a 1:15 and 1:12 average with a 1:00.02 single so close to sub 1 so happy with 4x4
> ...



2x2 - sub 6 average failed both rounds 
3x3 - sub 19-20 average successed i got 2 low 18 average
4x4 - sub 1:25 average with a sub 1:20 single successed i got a 1:15 and 1:12 average with a 1:00.02 single so close to sub 1 so happy with 4x4
5x5 - sub 2:25 average successed got a 2:08 average with a 1:54 single so happy with 5x5
6x6 - sub 4:30 mean successed got a 4:00.36 mean and then i made finals WTF and got a 4:12 mean
7x7 - try and get a sub 7 to make the cut-off but im happy with a sub 7:30 single successed got a 6:33 pb mean and a 6:11.05 single pb
OH - sub 40 average successed i got a 38 and a 39 average
3bld - get a success hopefully sub 5.successed got a 5:16 success but a 4:17 DNF by 2 twisted corners 
multi-bld - get a 1/2 or 2/2 failed 0/2
megaminx - try and make the cut-off but im happy with a sub 3:15 successed got a 2:48 average and a 2:38 single pb 
pyraminx - sub 12-13 average success a got 11 and a 12 average with a sub 9 single
clock - sub 50 average (i dont practice) successed got a 40.47 average (i like clock now )
square-1 - get a sub 2 average i got a DNF forgot the parity alg  i 1:17 single whic is okay
magic - sub 2 average successed got a 1.33 single and 1.61 average which got me 2nd so im happy
master magic - hopefully get OCR single or average i would be happy with either but make sure its atleast sub 4 average successed! i got OCR single 2.88 and got a 2.52 average pretty bad average but got me 2nd so im happy .


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 11, 2012)

For Princeton Fall 2012

(Goals include practice and results)

-Learn M2 for bld and get a sub-3 success
-Relearn/sub-40 square-1
-Practice/be sub-1:25 on 4x4 to make cutoff
-sub-16 3x3 average at least!
-Learn a few techniques for FMC/get sub-45
-get an lol 2x2 single
-Pyraminx podium


----------



## Travis (Sep 17, 2012)

By New years eve (also my birthday) 2012 -


- Sub 15 single
- Sub 23 Average
- Learn full pll
- Sub 5 2x2 single (I don't own a 2x2 yet, soon)
-Learn OH and get sub 1 minute.


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 28, 2012)

Till January:

3x3 sub13 or at least very low 13
4x4 at least sub1
5x5 at least sub2:30

Cause after January I want to make everything serious, and I need good starting conditions. That's why I set goals that just require practise.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 28, 2012)

Goals for until 14th of October:

Sub 12 ao100 (3x3)
sub 11 ao12 (3x3)
do a 4x4 ao100


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 28, 2012)

CSP Fall 2012 (10/13/12): 

2x2: idc
3x3: sub25 would be nice, but I'll prob be like 30
4x4: sub1:30 would be lucky  I haven't done serious 4x4 in ages
5x5: make cutoff
Magic: single and average
3Bld: success! Hopefully sub2:30
OH: make cutoff?
Pyra: I'd really like sub6, but I'll be happy with sub7.

I really just care about 3BLD and pyra...


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 28, 2012)

By the end of 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon (about a week to go):

Beat average of 100 PB (UWR if lucky)
Sub-1.75 average of 12


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 28, 2012)

what are the UWRs on 2x2?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Be around 10/12 seconds by the end of 2013


----------



## MostEd (Sep 29, 2012)

Сonsistently sub3 on 6x6
Sub2:30 single on camera

consistent sub15 on 3x3, like with sub20, it just happened


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> what are the UWRs on 2x2?



Single: lol
Average of 5: Sub-1 apparently, but still lol
Average of 12: 1.71 by Chris Olson iirc
Average of 100: 2.04 by Chris Olson
Not sure about average of 1000, Chris Olson just got a 2.22, but someone else may have faster.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 29, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Until Munich Open (October):
> 3x3:
> Sub 15 Ao12 :tu
> Sub 11 single.:tu
> ...


Was a good 2 months!
For Munich Open (one week from today)
3x3: Sub 16.5 ao5 + sub 15 single
4x4:Sub 1:10 single + Sub 1:20 ao5
5x5:Sub 2:20 single + Sub 2:30 avg
6x6: make the cutoff
7x7: make the cutoff (not gonna happen)
2x2: sub 6 average + sub 5 single
OH: sub 50 single + sub 1 ao5
In General: Make the second round for anything except 3x3 (not gonna happen)


----------



## vd (Sep 29, 2012)

I will add my goals for Munich open, too:

3x3: sub15.5 single, sub 17.5 average
3x3BLD: sub55 
MultiBLD: at least 7 cubes


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 2, 2012)

Goal : sub 10minutes for 4BLD
Deadline : October 30 (UKO in Nov)

Edit : Completed.

New goal : Learn all CLL for 2x2.
Deadline : Before 2013.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 9, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Was a good 2 months!
> For Munich Open (one week from today)
> 3x3: Sub 16.5 ao5 17.02
> sub 15 single :tu
> ...


New Goals:
Till end of the year:
3x3 Learn the last COLL subset
3x3 Sub 10 single 
3x3 Sub 15 Ao50
4x4 Sub 1 Mo3, maybe ao5
5x5: Sub 2 Mo3, maybe ao4
6x6: Sub 4:30 single 
7x7: Sub 7:30 single
In General: Make my made up about going to Nats (till october 28)


----------



## vd (Oct 9, 2012)

vd said:


> I will add my goals for Munich open, too:
> 
> 3x3: sub15.5 single, sub 17.5 average
> 3x3BLD: sub55
> MultiBLD: at least 7 cubes



3x3: 14.69 NL single and 16.29 avg, very good
3x3BLD: 1:03.93, not very good
MultiBLD: 5/11 in 49.xx, epic fail


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 24, 2012)

Constantly get sub 4 min 5x5 solves
deadline December.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Goals for until 14th of October:
> 
> Sub 12 ao100 (3x3)
> sub 11 ao12 (3x3)
> do a 4x4 ao100



Yeahhh I got a sub 12 ao100. Sub 11 ao12 still eludes me. Cbf doing 100 4x4 solves :3


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 24, 2012)

goals for melbourne cube day 2012

2x2 sub-5 ave sub-3.5 single
3x3 sub-16.9 ave sub-15 single
OH sub-30 ave sub-25 single 
4x4 sub-1:25 ave sub-1:10 single
5x5 sub-2:55 ave sub-2:40 single
6x6 sub-6:00 ave sub-5:30 single
BLD sub-6:00 success 
Multi sub-? 1/2 

lets see how i go


----------



## ottozing (Oct 24, 2012)

My goals for the same comp ^^^

2x2 PB single if I get a lol scramble, top 100 avergage (preferably sub 3)
3x3 Sub 10 single, sub 12 average
4x4 PB single, I'm happy with my average
5x5 Don't care about single, sub 1:40 average
6x6 I'm happy with my results
7x7 Sub 6 Mo3/single
OH I'm happy with my results


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 24, 2012)

My passion for minx has returned. Sub1 average hopefully by next year.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 24, 2012)

sub 30 4x4 sim single by next year.


----------



## Outsmash (Oct 24, 2012)

End of this year:

3x3: Sub-18 (Currently Sub-20)
3x3 OH: Sub-25 (Currently Sub-35)
Square-1: Sub-50 (Currently Sub-1:10)
2x2: Sub-7 (Currently Sub-10)


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 24, 2012)

Goals before the end of 2012:
3x3:
sub 20 ao12
sub 21.5 ao100
learn full OLL
3x3 OH:
be sub 35
4x4:
be sub 2:00
Megaminx:
Be sub 3:30
Pyraminx:
be sub 15
Blindfolded:
constantly sub 5:00 3bld
sub 4:00 3bld single
at least 50% accuracy
sub 20:00 2/2 multi bld
3/3 multi bld
Compleat at least 90% of letter pair list


----------



## InfiniCuber (Oct 24, 2012)

*Goal*
Learn all PLL's
*Deadline*
December 24, 2012 at 5:00 with 10 seconds

Learned 7 so far...


----------



## AlexByard (Oct 24, 2012)

Short term goals, Due Mid-november.
Actually Attempt a Multi-BLD
Complete a Multi-BLD Successfully.
Consistent sub 7 BLD's...
Gain over 60% BLD average accuracy.


----------



## ajayd (Oct 25, 2012)

3x3:Sub 25 average by New Years Day,(sub 30, i just started 2 months ago, I stink)
Learn all OLL's by New Year's Day, Sub 20 singe(22 PB)


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 25, 2012)

goals for kurri kurri 2012
2x2 sub 6 average
3x3 sub 18 average
4x4 sub 1:20 average
OH sub 38 average
pyra sub 11 average
blind sub 4 success
multi-blind 1/2 or 2/2 in 15 minutes
magic sub 1.30-1.40 average
master magic sub 3 average at least but make sure i get OCR average, single get under 2.75 or just beat OCR single too (by single is 2.27 which should be easy to beat 2.88 single)


----------



## HEART (Oct 27, 2012)

Consistent sub-2 3BLD averages
Consistent 4BLD successes
Consistent 2/2 multiBLD

By... December.


----------



## Riley (Oct 27, 2012)

Riley said:


> Going to try a practice approach of, step by step individual practice.
> Week 1 9/20-9/26 = Cross +1 - Sub 3.5 average of 100, Sub 2.7 average of 12, sub 2.3 average of 5
> Week 2 9/27-10/3 = F2L - Sub 7 average of 100, sub 6.5 average of 12, sub 6 average of 5
> Week 3 10/4-10/20 = Last slot + LL - Sub 5 average of 100, sub 4.5 average of 12, sub 4.25 average of 5. Sub 1.5 All PLL's.
> ...



Err... I seriously need to pay attention to my goals. I kinda forgot about all of this, besides BH.

Anyway...

Here are my goals for Berkeley Autumn 2012:
2x2: sub 4.5 average
3x3: SUB 10 SINGLE, I've had too many 10's... and 9.69 +2's. If I don't get this, I may rage quit forever. Sub 11 average.
4x4: Sub 45 single, sub 54 average.
5x5: Sub 1:35 single, sub 1:45 average
OH: Sub 20 single, sub 25 average
BLD: Sub 1:30 single would be nice.
FMC: Sub 45
Pyra: Sub 6.78 single, sub 9.5 average

Other goals, by December 1st. I tried to make these goals actually achievable this time.
3x3: Sub 10 average of 12 on camera. Sub 7 single.
4x4: Sub 50 average of 12, sub 45 average of 5.
5x5: Sub 1:40 average of 12
OH: Sub 20 average of 5
BLD: Become even more used to BH... Sub 25 memo consistently.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 27, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> By the end of 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon (about a week to go):
> 
> Beat average of 100 PB (UWR if lucky) Nope
> Sub-1.75 average of 12 Nope



Lolme. And I finished the marathon in 4 weeks instead of 2. :fp At least I got a 1.98 average of 50.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2012)

Sub-1 Megaminx before Shonothan gets sub-2.


----------



## KrazyCube (Oct 27, 2012)

Goal:
3x3 sub 45 single, sub 55 avg of 12



Deadline: Christmas 2012


----------



## InfiniCuber (Oct 29, 2012)

KrazyCube said:


> Goal:
> 3x3 sub 45 single, sub 55 avg of 12
> 
> 
> ...


Hey i was where you are not to long ago... as you can see by my signature i have improved... but i still get a good amount of above 40 solves.... how are you planning on improving? and how long have you been cubing?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 30, 2012)

OH finals of UKO, nothing else matters compared to that, next most important thing is podium in all blinds, then its talk to everyone


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2012)

I want to at least break the NR in 3x3 in a few days and maybe win the comp too


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 30, 2012)

sub-50 4x4 and sub-13 3x3 till Christmas.


----------



## erikoui (Oct 30, 2012)

sub 20 avg100 
all OLLs
until Christmas

EDIT: Also do a bld solve and OH sub 35


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 30, 2012)

*Goal*
1.) Achieve sub 25 during a AO12
2.) Learn full 1 look CMLL for Roux
3.) Learn how to solve and cube blindfolded, and actually do it.

*Deadline*

1.) September 30 @ 8 pm
2.) December 1 @ 8 pm
3.) November 12 @ 9 pm


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 2, 2012)

Learn full PLL and learn BLD

Deadline:Christmas,


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 4, 2012)

My goal is to get a new 3x3x3. Wich cube is good? Got FII. Another goal is to quit cubing.


----------



## Zeotor (Nov 5, 2012)

Do a 3x3x3 average of five every weekday starting November 5 and ending November 30, 2012.

Know all 57 OLLs before January 1, 2013.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 5, 2012)

Johan444 said:


> My goal is to get a new 3x3x3. Wich cube is good? Got FII. *Another goal is to quit cubing*.



Get a Guhong v2 or a 55mm Zhanchi.

And why is quitting cubing a goal? lol


----------



## ncube (Nov 5, 2012)

End of year goals
2x2: be able to recog cll quickly
3x3: sub-11
4x4: switch to yau, sub-1:00


----------



## Antcuber (Nov 5, 2012)

End of year goals
2x2 - Learn cll, sub 5
3x3: Sub 20
3x3: Sub 18? Sub 17? Sub 16?
4x4: Sub 2 
4x4: Sub 1:40?
Pyraminx: Sub 10
Square 1: Sub 1


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 5, 2012)

Sub 10 min on 7x7 by fall of 2013


----------



## emolover (Nov 6, 2012)

My new minimum schedule-

Monday: 3x3 AVG100, 4x4 AVG25
Tuesday: OH AVG 50
Wednesday: 3x3 AVG100, 5x5 AVG25
Thursday: 2x2 AVG250
Friday: 3x3 AVG 100, 6x6 AVG12, 7x7 AVG12
Saturday: 3x3 AVG100, Pyraminx AVG150, Megaminx AVG25
Sunday: 3x3 AVG100, 20 3BLD, 2 MULTI, 1 4BLD

If I don't do something fully, I finish it over the weekend.

So far I am following it.


----------



## WBCube (Nov 6, 2012)

Gah, so close! I'd like a sub-15 average in a week or two.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 6, 2012)

Goals for Carnegie Mellon, Dec. 8:
Single/Average
2x2:lol/lol
3x3:sub13/sub15
4x4:sub1:30/sub1:50
BLD:success, hopefully sub4:30

What I will do to achieve those every week until then:
Monday: 2x2 avg50, 3 BLD attempts
Tuesday: 4x4 avg12, 3 BLD attempts
Wednesday: 3x3 avg50
Thursday: 2x2 avg50, 3 BLD attempts
Friday: 3x3 avg100, 4x4 avg12
Saturday: 3x3 avg100, 10 BLD attempts
Sunday: 3x3 avg100, 2x2 avg100


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 6, 2012)

*Goal:* Successfully BLD at least once. 

*Deadline:* November 21.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 9, 2012)

Goals for Finnish open(8.12.):

event____at least____this would be nice

3x3______sub-20_____sub-18
4x4______sub-1:40____sub-1:30
2x2______whatever___whatever
3bld_____sub-1:30____sub-1:20
4bld_____succes______sub-10


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Nov 9, 2012)

To get sub-15 averages by the end of November. That will mark the end of my first year of cubing.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 9, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Sub 10 min on 7x7 by fall of 2013


Even though I'm not sub-10 on 7x7, this goal for you is very reasonable! If you practice enough you can do it.


----------



## AdrenalineKick (Nov 11, 2012)

Getting sub 40-30 average with the 3x3 by the end of this year, would be really nice. My PB is 43.xx seconds using F2L and 2look OLL+PLL (Lubed Rubik's Brand),my times are usually between 0.50 and 1.15, and I'd really like to improve, so I hope I can learn fast.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 11, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> goals for kurri kurri 2012
> 2x2 sub 6 average got this
> 3x3 sub 18 average got this
> 4x4 sub 1:20 average smashed this i did great
> ...


got 7 out of my 10 goals but the 3 i didn;t get im only not happy with one which was magic


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Goals for next comp.

sub 5 2x2
sub 15 3x3
sub 1:30 4x4
sub 3 5x5
sub 40 OH
sub 20 pyra

These should be enough.


----------



## JE007 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Goals*
Learning full PLL and F2L (without cross) in 15 sec. F2L is now 25 sec.
*Deadline*
New year


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Here are all my goals to reach by January 31 of 2013...

*2x2:* Learn half of EG-1
*3x3:* Learn half of COLL
*4x4:* Sub-1 avg12
*5x5:* Finish modding my shengshou
*6x6:* Sell my crappy shengshou 6x6 and get a new one
*7x7:* Getting around to doing a consistent avg12
*3x3 OH:* sub-23
*3x3 BLD:* SUB-2 ALREADY!!
*4x4 BLD:* success
*5x5 BLD:* give some spare time for an attempt
*3x3 MBLD:* 4 cubes
*Pyraminx:* sub-6 avg
*Megaminx:* sub-2
*Es Qu 1:* sub-17 and hopefully approach nar more closely
*Clock:* bleh, i hate clock
*3x3 FMC:* learn some strategies that i'm totally oblivious to

Goals for end of 2012:

*Magic:* 0.86 magic avg at levittown or liberty science comps lol epic fail
*Master Magic:* sub-2.5 avg at comp more epic fail


----------



## Riley (Nov 19, 2012)

Here WERE my goals for Berkeley Autumn 2012:
2x2: sub 4.5 average - 4.21 average.  Could've been faster, the first solve had a LAYER done. I got 4.91, lol.
3x3: SUB 10 SINGLE, I've had too many 10's... and 9.69 +2's. If I don't get this, I may rage quit forever. Sub 11 average. - YES! 9.46 AND 9.53. 10.81 average too.
4x4: Sub 45 single, sub 54 average. Nope... On the first solve, I had OLL parity at 33, but it became a 46. 
5x5: Sub 1:35 single, sub 1:45 average Nope, I sucked. Beat my 5x5 comp PB average though.
OH: Sub 20 single, sub 25 average No good single, but a surprising 21.51 average.
BLD: Sub 1:30 single would be nice. 1:17.90 was okay.
FMC: Sub 45 Sub 45? Lol. I got a 32 somehow. 
Pyra: Sub 6.78 single, sub 9.5 average No single, but a 9.48 average.


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 19, 2012)

Goals by end of year:

2x2: 9
3x3: 32ish
3x3 OH: sub2
4x4: sub3
5x5: 7
pyra: 15
mega: 8
clock: 30

many puzzles so I don't expect to get most of these goals  but 3x3 and 4x4 would be nice. In any case, if I reach *any* of these goals, I'd be extatic (since I'm a slow learner )


----------



## Iggy (Nov 19, 2012)

Goals by end of the year:

OH: sub-30 avg5
BLD: sub-3 single
4x4: sub-1:05 avg5 and hopefully sub-50 single
pyra: sub-4.96 avg12
clock: sub-8 single, sub-10/11 avg5, sub-11 avg12

Don't think I'll get most of them though. The only goal I'm kinda sure I'll get is a sub-3 BLD single.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 19, 2012)

New goals for Melbourne cube day

2x2 - Top 100 in the world average (preferably sub 3). PB single if I get a lolscramble
3x3 - Another sub 10 single would be nice  Mid to low 11 average.
4x4 - Whatever. I'm honestly happy with my results.
5x5 - Sub 1:50 average.
6x6 - Happy with my results again.
7x7 - Sub 6 Mo3.
OH - Beat Kirt 

(EDIT): Derp, Kirt's not going  Goal achieved


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 20, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> *Goal:* Successfully BLD at least once.
> 
> *Deadline:* November 21.



Completed with two days to spare. Hopefully more to come.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 23, 2012)

Goals for today (Melbourne Cube Day):
2x2: Don't really care, sub-5 would be nice
3x3: Sub-15, sub-13 single
4x4: Sub-1:05, sub-1:00 single
5x5: Sub-2:10, sub-2:00 single
OH: Don't care
3BLD: Sub-1:50 success
4BLD: Success
Multi: 4/5 or better


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2012)

Sub 2 min on 4x4 and learn the edge flip parity.

Deadline Dec.31


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 24, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Sub 2 min on 4x4 and learn the edge flip parity.
> 
> Deadline Dec.31



You're not even going to *try* to speedsolve with your method?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2012)

yoshinator said:


> You're not even going to *try* to speedsolve with your method?



No, with reduction I will use it when there's better input on it.

also look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k2NgzqiGKU


----------



## Riley (Dec 2, 2012)

Riley said:


> Other goals, by December 1st. I tried to make these goals actually achievable this time.
> 3x3: Sub 10 average of 12 on camera. Sub 7 single.
> 4x4: Sub 50 average of 12, sub 45 average of 5.
> 5x5: Sub 1:40 average of 12
> ...



3x3: None. Going CN now, didn't film any 3x3.
4x4: 48.19 average of 12. Only a 46.57 average of 5.
5x5: Didn't really practice.
OH: Nope.
BLD: I am definitely more used to BH, but my memo is not sub 25 consistently.

New goals by January 1, 2012:
3x3: Sub 13.5 average of 100 CN, sub 10 singles with each color
4x4: Sub 50 average of 100, sub 47 average of 12, sub 45 average of 5
OH: Sub 20 average of 5
7x7: Sub 7:30 single
Megaminx: Sub 2 average of 12


----------



## Gumpsy (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a goal that i think is somewhat reasonable and i think i can do it
*Goal*
Get Sub-30 averages on 3x3(That is good for me, my best atm is 37.68 avg)
*Deadline*
January 1st, 2013 Midnight


----------



## JasonK (Dec 5, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> No, with reduction I will use it when there's better input on it.
> 
> also look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k2NgzqiGKU



People aren't going to take the method seriously until you show that it can be fast.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 5, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Goals by end of the year:
> 
> OH: sub-30 avg5
> BLD: sub-3 single
> ...



Since I beat most of these already, I'll make more goals:

3BLD: Sub-1:30 single
4BLD: Go for an attempt and hopefully get a success
MultiBLD: 2/2 or 3/3
4x4: Sub-50 single
5x5: Sub-2 single
Clock: Sub-9.5 avg5 and sub-11 avg12
Mega: Sub-2 avg5. Hopefully I'll do better when I get my Dayan Megaminx.


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Goals:
3x3: sub16 mo100 (now - 16.96)
4x4: sub1:10 ao5 and sub1 single (now - about 1:30 ao12 and 1:17 single)
Megaminx (<3): sub1:30 ao12 and sub1:15 single (now - 1:36 (not sure) ao12 and 1:18(LC), 1:20(NL) single)

Deadline:
The end of the year.


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2012)

Goals for Shaastra Open (Jan 5-6)

2x2: sub 5 avg
3x3: sub 15.5 avg, sub 12.5 single
4x4: sub 1:10 single
5x5: sub 2:55 avg
3x3 BLD: Keep NR, sub 1:25 single
4x4 BLD: sub 12 success
3x3 MultiBLD: at least 6 solved cubes (attempting 7), time sub 50.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadline: River Hill Winter 2013 (probably February 16th, according to the organizer)
2x2 - Sub-5 Ao12, sub-4 Ao5 (currently 5.6x for Ao12, and 4.5x for Ao5)
3x3 -Do another Ao100 (last one was 13.90, want this one to be faster), Sub-12 Ao12, sub-11 Ao5 (currently 12.87 Ao12, 11.62 Ao5)
4x4: Consistently average sub-1:30 (currently around 1:45)
OH: sub-30 Ao12, sub-28 Ao5 (Currently 33.xx Ao12, 32.31 Ao5)
Pyraminx: Sub-10 Ao12 (currently averaging sub-14)

Well, here goes nothin'.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Deadline: River Hill Winter 2013 (probably February 16th, according to the organizer)
> 2x2 - Sub-5 Ao12, sub-4 Ao5 (currently 5.6x for Ao12, and 4.5x for Ao5)
> 3x3 -Do another Ao100 (last one was 13.90, want this one to be faster), Sub-12 Ao12, sub-11 Ao5 (currently 12.87 Ao12, 11.62 Ao5)
> 4x4: Consistently average sub-1:30 (currently around 1:45)
> ...



I average about the same as you and I will probably go to RH 2013 as well. Wanna race to sub12 avg12?


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 6, 2012)

Goals for my next comp with megaminx:
sub-52 single
sub-58 average

Hopefully this will still be faster than NAR at the time...  

Also, next comp with pyra:
Top 100 in the world for average, with means sub-6, I think.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 6, 2012)

Goals for Hillsdale 2013 (if there is one, if not, Easter). 

2x2: Sub-6 avg
3x3: Sub-25 avg
4x4: Sub-2 avg
Pyraminx: Sub-6 avg
3x3 BLD: Be consistent and average around 3 or 4. 
All of these are minimums. Hopefully better on all of them.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 6, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> goals for melbourne cube day 2012
> 
> 2x2 sub-5 ave sub-3.5 single= 5.44 ave 4.22 single lolfail
> 3x3 sub-16.9 ave sub-15 single= 17.05 ave 11.96 single eh good single tho
> ...


pretty eh nice 3x3 single 
made OH and 2x2 final yay


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

Gumpsy said:


> I have a goal that i think is somewhat reasonable and i think i can do it
> *Goal*
> Get Sub-30 averages on 3x3(That is good for me, my best atm is 37.68 avg)
> *Deadline*
> January 1st, 2013 Midnight



Need a New Years Resolution try sub 20 average. Its what I am working on and it is painful.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 6, 2012)

By the end of the year

3x3: sub-8 ao5 and some more sub-10 ao12's
OH: sub-16 ao5 and sub-17 ao12

The rest I don't care that much about


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 6, 2012)

uvafan said:


> I average about the same as you and I will probably go to RH 2013 as well. Wanna race to sub12 avg12?



Totes Breh! Let's do it! i'll friend you on fb.


----------



## Qert31 (Dec 6, 2012)

3x3:sub20 (Right now sub-25/27)
OH Sub 30 with a rubik's brand
3x3 bld: At least a success
4x4: Buy one

Get good grades at the same time.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 7, 2012)

To be sub-20,learn all the OLLs,learn all the COLLs,and beat my 5x5x5 PB single.  
Want to acheive by 02-27-13


----------



## cubegenius (Dec 7, 2012)

Goal:
sub 3 7x7

Deadline:
WC2013


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 7, 2012)

sub-35.54 avg25 4x4
Deadline: WC2012


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 7, 2012)

one goal for Frankfurt Cube Day:
Beat my comp pbs, except 5x5


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 8, 2012)

Learn rest of PLLs by saturday, average sub 30 before christmas hopefully.


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2012)

Goal: Full PLL on 3x3, CLL for 2x2 + sub 25 average 3x3
Deadline: January 31st 2013


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 15, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> one goal for Frankfurt Cube Day:
> Beat my comp pbs, except 5x5



Comp pbs I got:
3x3 single, 4x4 single and average, 5x5 average, OH single+average, 7x7 single+mean, 2x2 single+average, pyraminx single+ average

Comp pbs I didn't get:
3x3 av, 5x5 single, 6x6 single+mean


----------



## Carrot (Dec 15, 2012)

Deadline: WC 2013, prize ceremony

Break some world records


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 15, 2012)

Odder said:


> Deadline: WC 2013, prize ceremony
> 
> Break some world records



Always tying to beat your old Pyraminx WR I see and get WR for Megaminx.


----------



## Speedcuber101 (Dec 20, 2012)

Goal: Learn Full PLL, 2-look Oll, and sub 30 second ao100.
Deadline: Before January 7th.(When I get back to school)

Edit: finished.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 20, 2012)

Since I have a comp coming up:

-top 3 for 4-7 and megaminx
-sub10 3x3 single
-sub50 4x4 average
-sub 1:30 5x5 average
-decent megaminx times
-MBLD success


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 20, 2012)

To get sub 20!!! Deadline; end of Summer 2013!! 

P.S. Which do you guys think is better, the Roux method (New, I'm still at average 1min) or Fridrich (Original Method, 31 average of 10)


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 20, 2012)

Goals at this point.
Get all PLL known. Get sub-30 consistent averages. Get my single PB to under 25 seconds.


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 20, 2012)

end of next year
ZZLL

likelihood i will actually do this, not likely
likelihood i'll have partially accomplished this, maybe :3


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

*Goals*
Be sub-30 by end of the year 
Learn all PLL's by end of year

Here i go...


----------



## already1329 (Dec 20, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> To get sub 20!!! Deadline; end of Summer 2013!!
> 
> P.S. Which do you guys think is better, the Roux method (New, I'm still at average 1min) or Fridrich (Original Method, 31 average of 10)



Roux.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 21, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> *
> -top 3 for 4-7 and megaminx*



I can't think of 3 threats for these events that gets you down to 4th or lower, based on the pysch sheet though.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2012)

Goals for Canberra summer

2x2 - Official PB average and single if I get a lolscramble
3x3 - Sub 11 average, Official PB single
4x4 - Don't drop the cube if I'm doing a good solve
5x5 - Whatevs
OH - Sub Kirt
Pyra - Sub 8 average, decent single
Megaminx - Sub 1:35 average, sub 1:30 single


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 21, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I can't think of 3 threats for these events that gets you down to 4th or lower, based on the pysch sheet though.



But you can think of 3  4x4 is the only impossibility methinks.


----------



## userman (Dec 21, 2012)

My goal is sub-25 consistent (3x3) for Christmas


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 1, 2013)

Spoiler






PianoCube said:


> Goals before the end of 2012:
> 3x3:
> sub 20 ao12
> sub 21.5 ao100
> ...






*3x3:*
*sub 20 ao12* :tu (even have a sub 20 ao100)
*sub 21.5 ao100* :tu
*learn full OLL* :tu
*3x3 OH:*
*be sub 35*, I'm more around 35 than sub 35.
*4x4:*
*be sub 2:00*, Best ao12 is 1:53, so I think its good enough.
*Megaminx:*
*Be sub 3:30*, Didn't practice as I got my dayan megaminx a month too late. Late in December.
*Pyraminx:*
*be sub 15*, Kind of lost the interest quickly, so I'm at around 20.
*Blindfolded:*
*constantly sub 5:00 3bld*, Most of the time.
*sub 4:00 3bld single* :tu
*at least 50% accuracy* Sometimes :/
*sub 20:00 2/2 multi bld* :tu
*3/3 multi bld* :tu, and a 4/4 too :tu (and 4/5)
*Compleat at least 90% of letter pair list* Don't really see the point of doing this anymore. Will probably find some more for difficult pairs though.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 1, 2013)

Consistent sub 30 avg by February.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 3BLD: Sub-1:30 single
> 4BLD: Go for an attempt and hopefully get a success
> MultiBLD: 2/2 or 3/3
> 4x4: Sub-50 single
> ...



3BLD: :tu
4BLD: Didn't even go for an attempt 
MultiBLD: :tu Got 3/3 and also 4/5
4x4: Fail.
5x5: Epic fail.
Clock: :tu Went even further and got a sub-8.5 avg5 and a sub-9.5 avg12.
Mega: Didn't practice mega at all. 

*Goals for my next competition (Taylor's Cube Open 2013):*
2x2: I don't care
3x3: Sub-15 avg
4x4: Sub-1 single and sub-1:10 avg
5x5: Sub-2:30 avg
6x6: Sub-5 single
OH: Sub-40 avg
3BLD: Sub-2
Megaminx: Sub-2 single
Pyraminx: NR, and hopefully sub-5 avg
Clock: Both NRs, and hopefully sub-9 single and sub-10 avg
MultiBLD: 3/3


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 1, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: sub16 mo100 (now - 16.96)
> 4x4: sub1:10 ao5 and sub1 single (now - about 1:30 ao12 and 1:17 single)
> Megaminx (<3): sub1:30 ao12 and sub1:15 single (now - 1:36 (not sure) ao12 and 1:18(LC), 1:20(NL) single)
> ...



3x3 - Fail, mo100 16.43 or sth like this
4x4 - I don't practice this
Megaminx - :tu Single 1:12.00 ao12 1:26.xx


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 1, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> New Goals:
> Till end of the year:
> 3x3 Learn the last COLL subset // Well I have forgotten a few already, but I did it :tu
> 3x3 Sub 10 single //3! :tu
> ...


New Goals!:
3x3 Sub 9.5 Single/Sub 14.5 Ao100
4x4 Sub 50 Single/ Sub 60 Ao12
5x5 Sub 1:50 Single / Sub 2 Ao5
6x6 Sub 4:30 Single / Sub 5 ao12
7x7 Sub 7 single
Pyraminx : sub 10 ao5
Deadline: easter


----------



## JasonK (Jan 1, 2013)

Ottozing said:


> 4x4 - Don't drop the cube if I'm doing a good solve


I lol'd

Canberra goals (in order of how much I care):
Pyra: Sub-5 (or at least sub-5.19)
4x4: Sub-1
Mega: Sub-1:45
3x3: Sub-14 (unlikely)
5x5: Sub-2:10, sub-2 if it's a good day
2x2: Sub-5 (don't practise)
OH: lol


----------



## uvafan (Jan 1, 2013)

sub12 avg100 by end of february


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 1, 2013)

gosh darn it UVA, slow down, too fast :<


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 1, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Averages:
> .....NOW .... THEN
> 2x2 10s ...... 5s
> 3x3 23s ...... 16s
> ...



Alright let's see how much I failed at this, then assign some new goals for next year.
2x2: lawl like 8 seconds now
3x3: 19-21 now
4x4: 
5x5: 2:30-2:50 now
6x6: 
7x7: 
3BLD: averaging about 2-2:45, consistency is realllly bad
OH: 40-50 now
Pyra:  6-7.5 now
Sq-1: 1:00 now

Goals for January 1, 2014:
3x3: 16
4x4: 55
5x5: 2:00
6x6: 4:00
7x7: 6:00
3BLD: 1:30
4BLD: sub15 success
Pyra: sub5
MBLD: 12 cubes sub 1 hour
Megaminx: 1:30


----------



## Riley (Jan 1, 2013)

Riley said:


> New goals by January 1, 2013:
> 3x3: Sub 13.5 average of 100 CN, sub 10 singles with each color
> 4x4: Sub 50 average of 100, sub 47 average of 12, sub 45 average of 5
> OH: Sub 20 average of 5
> ...



I only got the sub 20 OH average of 5 (19.75) and sub 7:30 7x7 single (6:13.67). I stopped going CN and got 2 sub 7 singles. Sub 7 singles were my goal last time that I didn't get. I got a sub 50 average of 50 on 4x4, but stopped after that.

New goals by Feb. 27 (my birthday):

3x3: Sub 11.16 average of 100, Sub 10 average of 12 on camera, Sub 9 average of 5 (another one)
4x4: Same goals as last time: Sub 50 average of 100, sub 47 average of 12, sub 45 average of 5
6x6: Sub 4 average of 50
7x7: Sub 5:30 single, sub 6 average of 12
MBLD: 15/15, not sure if I care about the time limit yet
Mega: Same as last time: Sub 2 average of 12
3BLD: Sub 30 single


----------



## Domo (Jan 1, 2013)

Goals
Deadline: End of January

-2x2: Single= Sub 7
Ao5= Sub 10
Ao12= Sub 10
-3x3: Single= Sub 10
Ao5= Sub 15
Ao12= Sub 15
-3x3 OH: Sub 35 Averages and singles
-3BLD: Attempt to learn 'Old Pochmann' method
-4x4: Single= Sub 50
Ao5= Sub 1
-5x5: Single= Sub 2
Ao5= Sub 2
-6x6: Single= Sub 4
Ao5= Sub 4


----------



## Zeotor (Jan 2, 2013)

Zeotor said:


> Do a 3x3x3 average of five every weekday starting November 5 and ending November 30, 2012.
> 
> Know all 57 OLLs before January 1, 2013.



I did not meet those goals.

New goal: Do five ZZ solves or solve attempts every weekday in January of 2013.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 2, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> I forgot about this. Nearly been half a year.
> 
> 1. Complete by far (13.49)
> 2. Complete by far (12.53)
> ...



LOL, forgot about this again. This was on 9/19/10, nearly 2 1/3 years ago.

Absolutely crushed all of these, lol.


----------



## Speedcuber101 (Jan 2, 2013)

Learn Full Pll by January 25th 3x3
Get sub 30 ao5, sub 35 ao12 by January 26th 3x3
Also get a 2x2 and Average sub 15 ao100 by Februrary 1st. 2x2
4x4, Get one and average less than 3 minutes of 10 by Februrary 1st.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2013)

Goal set February 2, 2009:


IamWEB said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > *Goal*
> ...



Well, I got 6.83 at an early 17. It's still my PB over a year later. D:
I think it's pretty cool how close this was, though.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, now that I'm getting back into the swing of things, I may as well set some goals.

*Goals*

1. Average sub-15
2. Learn all my PLLs and OLLs
3. Do an average of 5 every day of 2013
4. Be less awkward.. lol
*Deadline*
End of Sophomore year (/am freshman)

That is all.


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

Goal: Get sub 7 on 2x2x3
Deadline: Ever


----------



## uvafan (Jan 3, 2013)

To achieve my New Year's Resolutions:
All are global averages
2x2: lol idc
3x3: sub10
4x4: sub1
5x5: sub4
6x6: know how to solve
7x7: "
Pyra:sub13, learn good method (use bob burton now)
Mega: sub3, learn actual method
BLD: sub3, 75% success
OH: sub20, REALLY WANT THIS
SQ-1:sub1:30

I am going to try to set smaller goals each month
For Jan.:
sub12.5 3x3 avg100
sub1:30 4x4 avg12
Pyra: learn better method
OH: sub31 avg12
SQ-1: sub3 single, finish learning


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 3, 2013)

​Learn all PLLs and OLLs, then try and sub-20 average.
Learn CLL for 2x2 with sub-6 average?
Sub-2:00 average on 4x4
Sub-4:00 average on 5x5
3/3 multi-bld
Buy and learn how to solve Rubik's Clock and Square-1
Learn 4x4 bld (and maybe 5bld depending on how difficult it turns out)
Sub-50 average for OH

Deadline - End of March


----------



## mande (Jan 6, 2013)

mande said:


> Goals for Shaastra Open (Jan 5-6)
> 
> 2x2: sub 5 avg
> 3x3: sub 15.5 avg, sub 12.5 single
> ...



2x2: fail (5.33 avg)
3x3: avg fail (15.65 avg), single success (11.91 single)
4x4: success (1:00.58 (with pll parity too  ))
5x5: success: 2:40.39 avg
3x3 BLD: Keep NR success , sub 1:25 single fail (1:56, 1:30, 1:58)
4x4 BLD: success (10:25)
MultiBLD: fail (5/7 in 39:25)

Wanted multi pretty bad 
Will attempt 10 cubes next comp I guess...

Goals for SCMU (Jan 19-20)
3BLD: sub 1:25 single
4BLD: sub 8:30 single
5BLD: success (preferably sub 28)
MultiBLD: get NR
2x2: sub 4.5 avg


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

Goals for meet: 
2x2: sub-7 avg
3x3: sub-25 avg
4x4: sub-2 avg
BLD: consistent, sub-4, switch to m2
OH: sub-1 avg, practice
5x5: practice


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Goals:
3x3: sub10 mo100 (at least mo50) -- now 15.9
Megaminx: sub1 mo100 -- now 1:31
2x2: Buy and get sub4 mo100 -- I don't have 2x2, but at competition I got sub8 ao5

Optional:
4x4: sub1 ao12
3x3 OH: sub20 ao12

Deadline: End of 2013.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Next comp goals.

2x2: sub 5 avg, also predict oll
3x3: sub 13 avg, also get sub 11 single
4x4: hmm.. sub 1:15 avg
5x5: sub 3 avg
OH: sub 35 avg

side events: I'll do them when they come up.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2013)

If I go to Dixon

3x3 : sub-16 single, sub-17 avg
2x2 : Stay around 6 and I'll be happy
4x4 : Stay under the 1:30 (not hard) limit. Don't know what it means (it says Combined) but I average just under 1:30 so I might manage.
5x5 : Not sure if I'm going to compete yet, I don't know if I can stay under the hard limit (4:00)
Pyraminx : Sub-14 and sub-17 average. Yes, I suck that bad. I'm thinking of buying a new Pyraminx and that might drop my times my 5 seconds because mine pops every solve. EVERY solve.
Square-1 : Sub 50 single, Sub 57 average
3BLD : Success
3OH : No idea, haven't practiced at all in recent times so i don't know if I average 35, 40, or 50 now. >__>
Megaminx : Compete if it's held. Not likely to happen (there being time for it)


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 16, 2013)

GOAL-sub 11
Deadline-march2012


----------



## applemobile (Jan 16, 2013)

3x3 - sub 15
4x4 - sub 1.30
5x5 - sub 4 

Deadline. Start of May.


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

2x2- Sub 4
3x3 Sub 13
4x4- Sub 1:30

Deadline- End of June 2013.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 20, 2013)

Kesava Kirupa said:


> GOAL-sub 11
> Deadline-march2012



March 2012?! Wee bit optimistic.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2013)

Iggy said:


> *Goals for my next competition (Taylor's Cube Open 2013):*
> 2x2: I don't care
> 3x3: Sub-15 avg
> 4x4: Sub-1 single and sub-1:10 avg
> ...



3x3: Almost
4x4: :tu
5x5: :tu
6x6: :tu Went even further and got a sub-5 mo3
OH: :tu
3BLD: :tu Went further and got a sub 1:30
Mega: :tu
Pyra: Bad. 0.01 slower than the NR.
Clock: :tu No sub 9 single or sub 10 avg, but still got the NRs.
MultiBLD: Fail. Got 1/3 instead.


----------



## Cubinguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Goals for Zonhoven open 2013(2 and 3 march):
2x2: sub 2 single, sub 5 average
3x3: sub 13 single, sub 15 average
4x4: sub 1 single and average
5x5: Dont care
7x7: Sub 10 Average, Sub 7 single
sq1: sub 50 average, sub 30 single
megaminx: sub 2 single, sub 2.30 average
pyraminx: sub 10 average and single
OH:sub 40 average and single
Fewest moves: sub 50 moves


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Jan 30, 2013)

Sub 25 with ZZ by February 23 (Singapore Open 2013) 

Practice makes perfect!


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

Reach Sub 30 by the end of week 8 of speed cubing current week- 6th PB Ao5 - 32.84, Ao12 - 35.95

Sub 20 avg's before 3x3 before Melbourne Summer Comp 2013 April-May? (Not Decided Yet).


----------



## Zelda (Feb 2, 2013)

Goals are to get sub 1:00 with Heise and ZZ, currently at about 1:40 avg and 5:40 avg respectively. Goal by may 13th.


----------



## mande (Feb 3, 2013)

mande said:


> Goals for SCMU (Jan 19-20)
> 3BLD: sub 1:25 single
> 4BLD: sub 8:30 single
> 5BLD: success (preferably sub 28)
> ...



Forgot this...
3BLD: Success (1:11.15)
4BLD: Fail (8:39.59)
5BLD: Pseudosuccess (Success, but not sub 28)
Multi: Fail (6/10)
2x2: Fail

Goals for next comp (probably March 2-3):
2x2: Sub 4.5 avg
3x3: Sub 14.5 avg
4x4: Sub 1:15 avg
5x5: Sub 2:35 avg
FMC: Sub 31
Sq1: Sub 1 avg
MultiBLD: 8/9 in sub 45


----------



## Bestsimple (Feb 3, 2013)

GOALS: Sub, 4 2x2, Sub 10 3x3, Sub 1 3BLD, Sub 1 4x4, Sub 2 5x5
Deadline: 1 Year from now(3/2/13)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 3, 2013)

GOALS FOR RIVER HILL WINTER 2013:
3x3: Sub-13 avg, sub-12 single.
5x5: Sub-1:50 avg, another sub-1:40 single
OH: Sub-20 avg, more sub-18 singles.


----------



## RaresB (Feb 3, 2013)

Haven't been cubing for months, hoping to lay down the gaming a bit and solve some cubes.
Goal for summer 2013 : sub 11.5 (currently average about 13.5)


----------



## Riley (Feb 3, 2013)

Goals for Caltech Winter 2013, my first comp of 2013:

2x2 - lolsingle, sub 4.21 (comp PB) average
3x3 - sub 9 single, sub 10.5 average
4x4 - sub 45 single, sub 50 average
OH - sub 20.00 (comp PB) single, sub 21.51 (comp PB) average
3BLD - I would be very happy with a sub-1, but extremely happy with a sub 50. We'll see...
Pyra - sub 6.78 (comp PB) single, sub 9 average
5x5 if there is time - sub 1:35 single, sub 1:45 average


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 3, 2013)

ima try this goal thing 
By end of school year (June 7 or something):
3x3: sub-17 ao100 with ZZ
4x4: sub-1:00 single, sub-1:20 average
3x3 OH: sub-35 average
Let's do this.

EDIT:
Oh and also record an average and post it for people to critique.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2013)

stúff


sub 5 3x3 single
sub 8 3x3 avg5
sub 9 3x3 avg12
sub 30 4x4 single
sub 1 5x5 single
make my sim betár so people actually use it


----------



## Zeotor (Feb 6, 2013)

Zeotor said:


> New goal: Do five ZZ solves or solve attempts every weekday in January of 2013.



I did not meet that goal.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 6, 2013)

Planned to get for TCO:

3x3 sub10 single, sub12 avg: both failed
4x4 sub45 single, sub50 avg: both failed
5x5 sub 1:25 single, sub1:30 avg: both failed
6x6 nice single, sub 3:20 mo3: got 2nd best single ever, and 3:18 mean
7x7 nice single, sub 4:40 mean: failed, but not too bad times. Much more consistent than I am at home anyway
minx sub 1:10 single, sub 1:15 avg: failed, but was super consistent
OH sub 20 single: failed, quite close though
MBLD 2/2: failed, both were really close. Could've won the event


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 17, 2013)

By summer (worlds):
Sub-3 at 2x2 (currently 3.5)
Sub-10 at 3x3 (currently 11.5)
Sub-40 at 4x4 (currently 44)
Sub-1:30 at 5x5 (currently 1:40)

Wish me luck!


----------



## kschiew (Feb 17, 2013)

MY GOALS OF [email protected](not in a competition):
1. become sub 15 with the CFOP method in 3x3--- currently sub 19s
2. learn the Guimond method and become sub 5 in the 2x2--- currently averaging 6s with Ortega
3. achieve a successful blind solve--- currently not even a single time
4. learn the rest of COLL's except for the sune and anti-sune cases--- current have learnt half of the cases
5. become sub 35 in one-handed solve--- currently averaging sub 1min
6. learn the Yao method and get a sub 1min single--- currently waiting for my first DIY 4x4 to be delivered
7. do X-Cross for over 50% of the solve if possible--- currently just learnt X-Cross
8. become color neutral--- currently 2/3 color neutral(4 color available)
9. take part in a local competition if possible
10. achieve my goals


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 17, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> New Goals!:
> 3x3 Sub 9.5 Single :tu/Sub 14.5 Ao100 :tu
> 4x4 Sub 50 Single :tu/ Sub 60 Ao12 :tu
> 5x5 Sub 1:50 Single :tu / Sub 2 Ao5 :tu
> ...


Already got all of them, so new Goals!
3x3: More Sub 10/Sub 9s/Maybe a Sub 8 if I get reeeeeally lucky / Sub 14 Ao100
4x4: Sub 50 Ao5/ Sub 55 Ao12
5x5: Sub 1:55 Ao5/ Sub 2 Ao12
6x6: Sub 4:30 Mo3
7x7: Sub 6 Single
Megaminx&Pyraminx: Get into them again, when my order comes

Deadline: Next Competition (Probably Summer)


----------



## uvafan (Feb 17, 2013)

sub25 OH avg12 before end of February.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Goals for meet:
> 2x2: sub-7 avg
> 3x3: sub-25 avg
> 4x4: sub-2 avg
> ...



None. Sub-1 single oh though. Practicing bld today.


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 17, 2013)

*Goal:*
1.Learn all OLLs and mirrors of F2L
2.Get average of 5 sub20 on 3x3
*Deadline*
1st March


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2013)

Goals for Hillsdale (6 days from the time of this post, February 23):
Learn all EG-1 by then (Only 4 more)
2x2: Don't be stupid and try doing EG-1 and fail unless it is 1-lookable. Sub 3.5 average, sub 2.4 single. Get in top 3.
3x3: Sub 9 Single, Sub 11.95 (old comp PB) average. 
4x4: Sub 55 Single (I've done 46 in comp before, but I don't think I'll be beating that any time soon) and sub-1:01.89 (old overall PB [done at comp, too lol]) average. Possible top 3, but unlikely :/
OH: Sub 20 Single, Sub 27 Average. Possible top 3, but unlikely :/
BLD: Success, Sub 3 Minute Single, get noise-cancelling ear muffs
Pyraminx: Sub 4.5 Single, Sub 7 Average. Get top 3


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 19, 2013)

Goal for Stockholm Open
3x3 avg sub 25


----------



## Razorcube (Feb 19, 2013)

Goal
Improve cross and F2l time
Deadline
march 3rd 2012 at midnight

Desicoverd that if i can get the cross and f2l time under 15 seconds i can solve faster


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 20, 2013)

I shall focus on BLD this year. Only speedsolving I'll do is 5x5 sim. Hopefully double digits multi, and this'll give me an excuse to buy a Panshi.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Goals for Hillsdale (6 days from the time of this post, February 23):
> Learn all EG-1 by then (Only 4 more)
> 2x2: Don't be stupid and try doing EG-1 and fail unless it is 1-lookable. Sub 3.5 average, sub 2.4 single. Get in top 3.
> 3x3: Sub 9 Single, Sub 11.95 (old comp PB) average.
> ...



EG-1 - No, still 4 more. I decided to just practice instead of waste time learning algs.
2x2: Yay, didn't fail. I might have done it once, but it was 1-lookable and I didn't fail. Average: Yes, 3.39. Single: Yes, 2.15 could've been sub-2 
3x3: Single: No, 10.9x Average: No, low 12
4x4: Single: I have to check LOL I think no Average: Yes, 59.30 PB average of 5!
OH: Single: No, 21.xx Average: Yes, 24.xx
BLD: 1/3-yes, success, 3:0x.xx single, no ear muffs yet.
Pyraminx: Single: Yes, 4.18 Average: No, low 8. Could've easily sub-7'd but the DNF and 10.xx ruined that

Room for improvement there...


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 24, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> By summer (worlds):
> Sub-3 at 2x2 (currently 3.5)
> Sub-10 at 3x3 (currently 11.5)
> Sub-40 at 4x4 (currently 44)
> Sub-1:30 at 5x5 (currently 1:40)



Progress!
2x2: 2.43 avg5 and 2.76 avg12
3x3: 9.92 avg5 and 10.79
4x4: 39.80 avg5 (on cam hell yes)

=D

Wish me luck!


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 24, 2013)

1. Sub 17 average of 12
2. Learn all N-perms
3. Learn at least 20 OLLs
Deadline: April 1


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Feb 24, 2013)

2x2: Consistently sub 6s
3x3: Consistently sub 18s(sub 18 ao100) and learn all CMLL
3x3(OH): Learn to abuse the table!! 
7x7: Consistently Sub 8min
Megaminx: Consistently sub 2min
Pyraminx: Get start!!

Deadline: 1st April 2013


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 24, 2013)

For Worlds: 
3x3 Sub 20
4x4 Sub 1:30
5x5 Sub 3
Learn all OLL's
Learn 3BLD


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Feb 24, 2013)

To find my lost zhanchi.


----------



## Riley (Feb 24, 2013)

Riley said:


> Goals for Caltech Winter 2013, my first comp of 2013:
> 
> 2x2 - lolsingle, sub 4.21 (comp PB) average
> 3x3 - sub 9 single, sub 10.5 average
> ...



2x2 - I failed badly. Counting 9 
3x3 - YES. 8.68 single, but no sub 11 average even.
4x4 - YES. 43.66 single w/ OLL parity, and 47.90 average, very good for me.
OH - YES. 16.41 single as my first sub 20 official single, and a 17.06 in the Finals. No good average though, but I am glad with the single.
3BLD - DOUBLE YES! 47.36 as the best time.
Pyra - Meh, nothing too great.
5x5 - There wasn't 5x5.

Overall, a great comp full of PB's.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> By summer (worlds):
> Sub-3 at 2x2 (currently 3.5)
> Sub-10 at 3x3 (currently 11.5)
> Sub-40 at 4x4 (currently 44)
> ...



More progress! 40.86 avg12 and 38.70 avg5 (4x4)
Woot woot!


----------



## Riley (Feb 28, 2013)

Riley said:


> New goals by Feb. 27 (my birthday):
> 
> 3x3: Sub 11.16 average of 100, Sub 10 average of 12 on camera, Sub 9 average of 5 (another one)
> 4x4: Same goals as last time: Sub 50 average of 100, sub 47 average of 12, sub 45 average of 5
> ...



3x3: 10.88 average of 100, I think I got a sub 10 average of 12, but not on camera. And yes, 8.86 average of 5 on camera.
4x4: Didn't get any of the goals, but I got a sub 40 single, which I thought I put as a goal...
6x6: Didn't practice
7x7: Didn't practice
MBLD: Didn't practice that much
Mega: Destroyed that goal. 1:25.76 avg of 12.
3BLD: 29.73 

New goals by March 9 (Berkeley comp):
3x3: Sub 6.45 single, sub 10 average of 12 on camera. Sub 10.88 average of 100
4x4: Sub 39 single, sub 45 average of 12, sub 50 average of 100
5x5: Sub 1:20 single, sub 1:35 average of 12
3BLD: Many solves. Sub 30 on camera!
Mega: Sub 1:20 average of 12, sub 1:10 single

And I might re-learn Sq-1 for fun.

These events will probably be the only ones that I will practice.

And goals for at Berkeley:
2x2: lolsingle, sub 4.21 average
3x3: Sub 8.5 single, sub 10.5 average
4x4: Sub 43 single, sub 47 average
5x5: Sub 1:30 single, sub 1:40 average
3BLD: Sub 45
OH: Sub 16.41 single, sub 20 average
Pyraminx: Sub 6.78 single, sub 9.48 average


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 3, 2013)

Goal: Do 100 solves everyday and more in weekend.
Deadline: This year.


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 3, 2013)

1. Learn all the 2x2 OLL's properly
2. Improve my first layer times
3. Be able to constantly get sub-12

Deadline - March 31st


----------



## mande (Mar 4, 2013)

mande said:


> Goals for next comp (probably March 2-3):
> 2x2: Sub 4.5 avg
> 3x3: Sub 14.5 avg
> 4x4: Sub 1:15 avg
> ...



2x2 fail (5.06)
3x3 fail (15.8x)
4x4 success (1:12.xx)
5x5 success (2:30.xx)
FMC epic fail (40, safe solve)
Sq1 success (56.xx)
Multi success I guess (9/9 in 46:49)

Now onwards, all my goals will probably only be for BLD events and FMC


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 4, 2013)

1. 3x3- Get sub 15 avg 100

Deadline- 31st June 2013


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Goals for Hillsdale 2013 (if there is one, if not, Easter).
> 
> 2x2: Sub-6 avg
> 3x3: Sub-25 avg
> ...



Updating goals: 
Easter 2013
2x2: don't really care. Maybe learn cll
3x3: sub-22 and new PB single
4x4: still sub-2 avg
5x5: practice, learn edge parity algs
Sq-1: sub-1 avg
Pyraminx: sub-10 avg
Mega: don't care too much. Sub-4 maybe 
BLD: Practice. Be consistent
Try to get an ss 4x4 and ss pyraminx.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 7, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> 1. 3x3- Get sub 15 avg 100
> 
> Deadline- 31st June 2013



Got it already lol.

session avg: 14.512 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 14.641

New goals-

2x2- Sub 4 avg 12
3x3- Sub 11 avg 5
4x4- Sub 1:30 avg 5.

Deadline- 19 April '13


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sub-30 by CMI Open


----------



## Niv99 (Mar 7, 2013)

breake a world record


----------



## Carrot (Mar 7, 2013)

deadline: 1st may 2013
get a non-pyraminx official World Record.

my PB avg12 is 3.74% slower than WR avg for this event.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 8, 2013)

Consistently average sub 10 by the end of 2013


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 8, 2013)

Odder said:


> deadline: 1st may 2013
> get a non-pyraminx official World Record.
> 
> my PB avg12 is 3.74% slower than WR avg for this event.



only things you practise are minx and pyraminx  well, I'm a Balint fanboy, but good luck to you in this endeavour


----------



## Riley (Mar 10, 2013)

Riley said:


> New goals by March 9 (Berkeley comp):
> 3x3: Sub 6.45 single, sub 10 average of 12 on camera. Sub 10.88 average of 100
> 4x4: Sub 39 single, sub 45 average of 12, sub 50 average of 100
> 5x5: Sub 1:20 single, sub 1:35 average of 12
> ...




3x3: No single, no average of 12 on cam (but I did get a 9.51 avg12 not on cam), and a 10.76 average of 100
4x4: No single, no average of 12, no sub 50 average of 100. I currently have a 50.19 average of 66 though.
5x5: Nope...
3BLD: I did 157 recorded solves on qqTimer. No sub 30.
Mega: Nope...

I did relearn Sq-1 besides the parity alg.

Yea, I kinda failed these goals. I set them too high for a too short time period.

Berkeley:
2x2: Nope for both. Why didn't I see the 1.16/1.25 solution that Mitch/Edward saw...
3x3: No for single, but yes for average. 10.38 average.
4x4: Nope for both.
5x5: Nope for both.
3BLD: Nope.  53.28 mean of 3 at least.
OH: Nope, but I somehow placed 3rd.
Pyra: Yes. 6.36 single and 8.77 average.

Not the greatest comp for breaking PB's, but it was still really fun!

New goals by... April 10 (1 month away)

3x3: Sub 6.45 single, sub 10 average of 12 on camera. Sub 10.76 average of 100.
4x4: Sub 39 single. Sub 45 average of 12.
3BLD: Sub 30 on camera, average consistently under 45.
MBLD: 10/10 in sub 30 minutes. Maybe 12/12.
Mega: Sub 1:10 single, sub 1:20 average of 12.

Hopefully these are more feasible...


----------



## KongShou (Mar 10, 2013)

By the end of 2013:
2x2: learn the last few CLLs maybe EG too.
3x3: consistently sub 10. start using roux.
4x4: consistently sub 50
5x5: consistently sub 1:50
6x6: dont fail
7x7: get one
8x8: ""
9x9: ""

pyraminx: sub 10
megaminx: sub 2:00
clock: get one and work out how it works.
square 1: learn how to solve.

BLD: learn how
OH: sub 30
FCM: do one in a comp
multiBLD: break the world record with googol/googol


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

By end of 2013:
2x2:get one
3x3: consistently sub-20 or even sub-15
4x4: get one
Everything else:Screw it

(I don't have a giant schedule for cubing, )


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

KongShou said:


> multiBLD: break the world record with googol/googol



that is impossible.

prufs:

1. there are not enough atoms.
10^100 > 10^80

2. you can not do 10^100 things in 1 hour:
1 googol = 10^100
1 planck time ≈ 5.391*10^-44 seconds
1 hour ≈ 6.678*10^46 planck times
cubes per planck time ≈ 10^100/6.678*10^46 ≈ 1.497*10^53. you can not do that LOL !

3. you will die before you finish
assuming you can solve a cube in 1 second, it will take you ≈ 3.171*10^92 years to solve/dnf them all.

4. the scramblers will die before they finish scrambling
see pruf 3.

5. you will die before you start
see pruf 4.

lol im funny hahahahaha


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that is impossible.
> 
> prufs:
> 
> ...



hahahha that made me laugh so hard my belly's aching haha


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that is impossible.
> 
> prufs:
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that is impossible.
> 
> prufs:
> 
> ...



This is actually one of the best things ever.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that is impossible.
> 
> prufs:
> 
> ...



Post of the year.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol onbe i laffed


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that is impossible.
> 
> prufs:
> 
> ...



I nominate this for the post of the year! xD


----------



## theace (Mar 11, 2013)

Goals for the next 2 months:

1. Get back on the forums.
2. Do AT LEAST 3 solves a week
3. Do AT LEAST 3 BLDs a week.


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 11, 2013)

Goals for my next comp Norwegian Championchip 2013 (16-17 march):
2x2: not fail
3x3: sub 20 average and sub 18 single
OH: sub 35 average
BLD: sub 5 min
Get podium in at least one of the events megaminx, feet or MultiBLD.
FMC: sub 50


----------



## DNFphobia (Mar 11, 2013)

My last goal failes miserablely so I'm making a new goal that I can actualy accomplish.

2x2 sub 5
Learn all PLL algs (just 8 more to go)

Until the end od next month

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KongShou (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that is impossible.
> 
> prufs:
> 
> ...



challenge accepted.

haha... 169...69..haha...never mind


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Mar 11, 2013)

GOALS:
learn full PLL
Be sub 20 or sub 25
DEADLINE
may 19th 2013 (birthday)


----------



## Cubinguy (Mar 11, 2013)

Goals for Eindhoven Spring 2013:
3x3: sub 12 average, sub 10 single
4x4: sub 50 single and average
2x2: sub 5 average and sub 2 single
5x5: sub 2 average and single
7x7: sub 6 single and average
Megaminx: sub 2 single and average
Sq-1: sub 30 average and single
pyraminx: sub 10 average and single
OH: sub 30 average and single


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 12, 2013)

Eindhoven spring goals ( prettig bad if i have my goals better and i fail i get Sad  )
2x2 sub 4 average sub 2 single method ortega/cll
3x3 sub 10 average and single CFOP COLL
4x4 sub 1.00.00 average sub 55 single
5x5 sub 2.30.00 average sub 2.10.00 single 
Megaminx i don't care
FMC sub 80 moves
Pyraminx sub 8 average sub 5 single
OH sub25 single sub 30 average


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> sub 30 4x4 sim single by next year.



no. pb is 32.672 now.

new góals:


don't quit transcribing
sub qqwref avg12 on 3x3 sim (8.71 I think, pb is 8.89)
transcribe the whole mld soundtrack because <3
become a better programmer in general and do more opengl stuff
get excited when season 4 episode 1 comes out
get at least 90% in all my maff exams this summer (C4, M1, M2, S2, FP2, FP3, D1)


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 17, 2013)

Goals: 
Sub 15 average by the end of the school year.
Sub 10 min bld average by any time.
Y and opposite colour neutral by next comp, full CN by the end of the year.
sub 50 move count avg.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 17, 2013)

Goal get a Sub 2 min 4x4 PB. current 4x4 PB 2:00.59. deadline in 3 weeks

Scratch that Just did it new PB 1:59.02


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 17, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> 1. Learn all the 2x2 OLL's properly
> 2. Improve my first layer times
> 3. Be able to constantly get sub-12
> 
> Deadline - March 31st



1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Easily


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 17, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Goals for my next comp Norwegian Championchip 2013 (16-17 march):
> 2x2: not fail
> 3x3: sub 20 average and sub 18 single
> OH: sub 35 average
> ...



2x2: :tu
3x3: 19:40 average and 16.03 single :tu
OH: 31:xy average :tu
BLD: 3:18.13 :tu
Failed multi and wasn't good enough for mega (to get in top 3), but got 2nd with feet :tu
FMC: Found a 50 move solution, but must have done something wrong when writing it down, so got DNF


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 17, 2013)

3x3 sub 15 avg consistently 

Deadline: May 5 (Cinco De Mayo)


----------



## Skyplateau (Mar 17, 2013)

the end of the year I would like a sub 18 avg on 3x3


----------



## KongShou (Mar 17, 2013)

goal: 
nottingham uni comp:
sub-15 average for 3x3
sub-5 average for 2x2
sub 1:20 average for 4x4
sub 2:30 average for 5x5


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 18, 2013)

Consistent sub-2:00 (3BLD)
Increase accuracy of BLD
Sub-6 AO12 (Pyraminx)
Learn more corner comms

To be done by May.


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 18, 2013)

Sub20 consistent 3x3
Sub15 3x3 single

Hopefully ASAP


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 18, 2013)

Consistent sub-27 - 3x3

Deadline - March 28


----------



## elliotsherrow (Mar 18, 2013)

Goal: 3x3 average of 100 sub 16
Deadline: May 15th 2013


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 18, 2013)

By summer : be comfortable with a lettering scheme for BLD
During summer : start learning corner comms
End of summer : be comfortable using corner comms


----------



## Mikel (Mar 20, 2013)

*Goal:* 7x7 BLD success
*Deadline:* June 1st, 2013

I've spent too long being a pubescent BLDer. It's time to man up. No more of this 5BLD baby stuff. I'm going to get a successful 7x7 BLD solve by my 21st birthday (June 1st). Let's do this.

Progress:



Spoiler



*March *
*20:* Experimented solving obliques with U2 method. 
*21:* Sighted walk-through solves
*22:* Obliques-only BLD attempt. Success in 28:12.36. This took a while, but I had to get used to grabbing the right layer when doing turns.

*April*
*4:* Obliques-only BLD attempt. Success in 21:45.54 Wow, based off my time for only obliques, my overall time is going to take quite a while. Hopefully x and + centers won't be too bad since I am familiar with solving those. 

*May*
*2:* _a)_ Did some oblique sighted solving practice.

_b)_ [47:30 memo, 1:28:09 total, 2 ox, 2 o+, 4 i+, 13 iw, 14 ow, 7 m, 8 c] 

First ever attempt. I was only off by 8 centers which is nice. I don't know what happened with the edges or corners. My memo seemed fairly solid.

*4:* [47:47 memo, 1:28:14 total, 4 lob, 7 rob, 11 ox, 8 o+, 4 ix, 3i+, 8 iw, 10 ow, 4 m, 4 c]

Second attempt. My memo seemed solid. I feel like my mistakes are most likely from execution. 

*7:* [49:20 memo, 1:26:43 total, 6 lob, 7 lob, 13 ix, 13 i+, 2 ox, 8 o+, 8 iw, 4 midges]

Third attempt. So many execution mistakes.

*8: * [42:20 memo, 1:16:53 total]

Fourth attempt. I had too many mistakes to count. I knew I had made an execution mistake at my third location. I tried to correct it, but I don't think I was right.

*11:* [43:15 memo, 1:18:38 total, 2 lob, 2 rob, 4 ix, 6i+, 4 iw]

Fifth attempt. Only off by 18 pieces this time! Best yet. I had 2 side opposite 1x5 bars wrong. 

*12:* [43:00 memo, 1:18:41 total, 4 lob, 4 rob, 8 ox, 6 o+, 4 ow]

Sixth attempt. I had 4 1x5 bar centers messed up on opposite sides. I must have screwed up when shooting to Ul outer wing because the other wings that were wrong succeeded that in my memo. Other than that, I had 2 o+ centers I must have memo'd wrong or something.

*13:* Success!!! 1:22:38.50 total time with a memo time of [46:20] It had a pop which I was luckily able to fix. Video here

_[Key for mistakes: lob - left obliques, rob - right obliques, ox - outer x-centers, o+ - outer plus centers, ix - inner x-centers, i+ - inner plus centers, iw - inner wings, ow - outer wings, m - middle egdes, c - corners]_



Success on May 13th, 2013 on my 7th Attempt! 1:22:38.50 with a memo time of 46:20 (video)


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 20, 2013)

Some long term goals:
3x3
sub 17 ao100
sub 10 single
get all PLLs sub 2 Done

OH:
Get my ZZ times at least as fast as my CFOP times.
get all OH PLLs sub 5 Done

BLD:
non lucky sub 2:00 3bld single
start using some 3-style for corners (probably not switch compleatly)
sub 20:00 4BLD success Done
learn and do at least one 5BLD attempt Done
do 10 cubes multi sub hour

Other:
sub 2:00 ao12 megaminx
consider learning EG1
sub 1:30 ao12 feet
go to a competition

Deadline: end of 2013

Will probably forget/give up some of the goals, but all of it should be doable.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 23, 2013)

*Goals:*
2x2 - Learn all CLLs, Sub-5 average
3x3 - Learn all OLLs, Sub-14 Single, Sub-18 Average
4x4 - Learn Double Parity Alg, Sub-1:00 Single, Sub-1:20 Average
5x5 - Sub-2:20 Single, Sub-2:40 Average
6x6 - Sub-5:00 Single, Sub-5:30 Average
7x7 - Sub 9:00 Single, Sub-10:00 Average
OH - Sub 30 Single, Sub 40 Average
Feet - Sub 2:00 Single, Sub 2:20 Average
Pyraminx - Sub-10 Average
Megaminx - Learn some algs 
Square-1 - Learn how to solve
Clock - Buy one and learn how to solve it
3BLD - Sub 2:00 Single
MBLD - 5/5 sub-1 hour, pretty ambitious goal
4BLD - Learn how to

*Deadline:*
May 1st


----------



## cheeselover (Mar 23, 2013)

*Goals:*
2x2 - Find the money to buy one, then practice like crazy 'cause it looks cool 
3x3 - Become sub-15 before the University of Waterloo competition (or at least consistent sub-20)
4x4 - Learn Double Parity Alg, Sub-1:00 Single, Sub-1:20 Average
3BLD - I'm most interested in this, so I really hope to get my first successful solve in the next week or two from this post's date

*Deadline:*
Depending on different events, but definitely all by the end of June


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Goal:
3x3 sub10 ao or mo100

Deadline:
01.09.2013 (dd.mm.yyyy)

Current:
13.6x

Almost 4 seconds in 5 months. Let's see if I can do this.

Progress:
ao or mo / average / date (dd.mm.yyyy)
mo / 12.97 / 29.03.2013


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 24, 2013)

New Goals*

2x2: Learn Cll or Coll

3x3: sub 14 avg consistently. Learn BLD and sub 5:00. Learn CMLL. Sub 20 consistently on cube sim.

4x4: Sub 2:00. Learn r2 for BLD. 

5x5: sub 5:00 consistently. 

3x3 OH: sub 30 consistent.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Updating goals:
> Easter 2013
> 2x2: don't really care. Maybe learn cll
> 3x3: sub-22 and new PB single
> ...



Progress: Square-1. Ordered a ss 4x4 for Easter. I'll probably get a sub-2 avg with it. Have been praciticing bld. Pyraminx I am close. 
Updates: 
3x3: Sub-25
Square-1: Sub-35 or faster.


----------



## KrisM (Mar 25, 2013)

Goals: 

Sub-15 3x3 Average of 5 - Deadline - June 1st, 2013
Sub-2 5x5 Average of 5 - Deadline - June 1st, 2013
Sub-2 Megaminx Solve - Deadline - August 31st, 2013

Sub-10 3x3 Solve. Deadline - whenever.


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2013)

Goals: 2x2: Sub 5
3x3: Sub 20
4x4: SOLID Sub 1:30 average
5x5: Sub 3, Maybe Sub 2:30?
6x6: Sub 5
7x7: Sub 7..?

Deadline: hmmm.. Cubetcha 2013, whenever it is.


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 25, 2013)

Goals: 
2x2: Sub 4 (consistently)
3x3: Sub 10 
4x4: Sub 50
5x5: Sub 1:20
6x6: Sub 2:30
Megaminx: Sub 1:30
3bld:Sub 2:00
4bld: Just being able to do it
OH: Sub 20

Deadline: January 1, 2014


----------



## Username (Mar 25, 2013)

Goal: Successful 5BLD
Deadline: End of 2013

Progression (if i remember to write here)



Spoiler: 5BLD progression



March 31st: First ever 5BLD attempt: 
DNF
53 minutes exatly
off by 14 +centers (LOL) and 3 Midges. Everything else was solved. I am happy with the result. A few more, and I have it.



Goal completed


----------



## Iggy (Mar 28, 2013)

Goals by the end of the year:
17/17 multiBLD
5BLD success

Might not get the 17/17 though, I haven't properly practiced in weeks. 



Spoiler: 5BLD Progression (Completed) 



5/4/13: DNF(32.xx.xx)
26/5/13: DNF(24:01)
28/5/13: DNF(21:07), off by 2 centers :fp
20/6/13: DNF
22/6/13: DNF(16:33)
23/6/13: DNF(19:44)
24/6/13: DNF(15:52)
28/6/13: DNF(15:12)
30/6/13: DNF
5/7/13: DNF(15:18)
6/7/13: DNF
6/7/13: DNF
7/7/13: DNF(15:54)
21/7/13: DNF(17:19)
27/7/13: 17:58.55 success 





Spoiler: Multi Progression



12/4/13: 
2/4 in 10:36.86

13/4/13: 
4/4 in 10:50.88

14/4/13: 
3/5 in 13:05.20

19/4/13:
2/2 in 3:05.22

21/4/13:
2/2 in 2:56.50

Forgot-to-update(this was a few weeks ago):
4/5 in 15:34

23/5/13:
4/5 in 12:58 (fail)

8/6/13:
4/5 in 13:10.31

9/6/13:
4/5 in 14:27.68

14/7/13:
3/6 in 16:xx (explosion in between, gave up in the end)
3/6 in 17:xx (gave up)

21/7/13:
5/6 in 16:21.18

Okay so I'm not gonna update this anymore because I'm too lazy, lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2013)

Do a 5BLD attempt this weekend.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Do a 5BLD attempt this weekend.



Good luck!


----------



## Echo Cubing (Mar 29, 2013)

I just started cubing few weeks ago because i sell them,it was my first time to touch it,i solved it by 2.5 minutes. My goal is 1.5minutes in one week.
haha,this is Echo from wallbuys,not cherry. Cherry doesn't cubing.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 29, 2013)

3x3: Sub-20 Ao100 (currently 25-26)
3BLD: Get a success, and then reach sub-2
OH: Not really sure how long progression will take with this. Definitely sub-minute.
It'd also be nice to get maybe sub-40 with Roux (currently edging in under 1:00)

Deadline: probably by the end of summer, definitely by the end of October, which will be 1 year of cubing.


----------



## alevine (Mar 31, 2013)

3x3: Sub-30
Deadline: Indiana 2013 (whenever it is)


----------



## KCuber (Mar 31, 2013)

4x4: Sub-35 Ao12
Deadline: Worlds


----------



## ottozing (Mar 31, 2013)

Goal: 3x3 sub 10 ao12 and sub 11 ao100

Deadline: Before 2014


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Goal's for World's
Sub 20 Average 3x3x3
Succesful Blind Solve
Sub 10 Average 2x2x2
Sub 12 Average Pyraminx
Sub 2:15 4x4x4


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 31, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Updating goals:
> Easter 2013
> 2x2: don't really care. Maybe learn cll
> 3x3: sub-22 and new PB single
> ...



2: nothing
3: 27 avg fail
4: fail, will probably get it later today. 
5: actually did a 4:30.xx ao5. Don't know all of the algs but no enough. 
Sq-1: 38.86 ao12
Pyraminx: I think so
Megaminx: not sub-4 whatever
BLD: actually practiced. Not very consistent
Got an ss 4x4 and a skewb.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 31, 2013)

2x2: Meh, probably buy WitTwo since my WitTwo is destroyed
3x3: Learn ZZ
4x4: Get my first 4x4 and learn redux
BLD: Hoping to have the determination to look into BLD
Sq-1: Buy and learn SQ-1


----------



## Carrot (Apr 1, 2013)

Odder said:


> deadline: 1st may 2013
> get a non-pyraminx official World Record.
> 
> my PB avg12 is 3.74% slower than WR avg for this event.



1 month left satus: World Record: check... non-pyraminx: f**k... 
Good I have another comp before deadline


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

3x3 - Sub 20 
4x4 - Sub 1
Do 3bld
Learn OLL and COLL


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 1, 2013)

*- All singles done officially*

*Deadline: UK Open 2013*

I have 6, 7, 3-5BLD left to do 

*Bonus*: All official averages done
Adds 5 and feet to above list


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> 1. Sub 17 average of 12
> 2. Learn all N-perms
> 3. Learn at least 20 OLLs
> Deadline: April 1


1. I didn't do any ao12
2. Fail.
3. I didn't count, but I am still satisfied with my progress.
Next time,
1. Learn N perms
2. Sub 17 ao12 for 3x3x3
3. Finish Olls
4. Learn 20 Cll
5. Learn 3BLD
6. 2x2x2 sub-7 ao12.
Deadline: May 1


----------



## Username (Apr 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Goal: Successful 5BLD
> Deadline: End of 2013
> 
> Progression (if i remember to write here)
> ...



Lol that didn't take long. Goal completed


----------



## mande (Apr 2, 2013)

Goals:

3x3 BLD: switch to comms for corners, and average sub 1:10 (currently around 1:20)
4x4 BLD: average sub 7 (currently around 8:30)
5x5 BLD: average sub 19 (currently around 23)
MultiBLD: fit 15 cubes in an hour (currently 12)

Deadline: May 31, 2013


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 2, 2013)

mande said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3x3 BLD: switch to comms for corners, and average sub 1:10 (currently around 1:20)
> 4x4 BLD: average sub 7 (currently around 8:30)
> ...



All the best!


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 4, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> Already got all of them, so new Goals!
> 3x3: More Sub 10/Sub 9s/Maybe a Sub 8 if I get reeeeeally lucky / Sub 14 Ao100 :tu Got a ton of sub 10s and one more sub 9 and Sub 14 Ao1000
> 4x4: Sub 50 Ao5/ Sub 55 Ao12  My 4x4 became so bad and the new one is stuck in China
> 5x5: Sub 1:55 Ao5/ Sub 2 Ao12  1:56/2:00.81 so close
> ...



I'm going to BW Open this weekend so here are new goals:

3x3: Sub 8 single/ Sub 13.5 Ao100. 
4x4: Sub 50 Ao5/ Sub 55 Ao12
5x5: Sub 1:40 Single / Sub 1:55 Ao12
6x6: get the missing part somehow or buy a new one
7x7: More sub 6 singles
Megaminx+Pyraminx: Get into them again when my order finally arrives.

Deadline: Franconia Open


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2013)

I am not going to set a numeric structured goal because I know that I ignore them after the first day. With that being said, I will make myself be focused on 3x3, 4x4, and megaminx.


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Goals:
1.Learn all OLL's by July first
2.Learn to solve square-1 by the end of the year
3.Get a sub-3 minute ao5 on 5x5 by July first
4. Sub 1:20 ao12 on 4x4 by July first
5. sub 20 ao100 on 3x3 by August first
6. Sub 10 ao12 or 100 on pyraminx by July first


----------



## Riley (Apr 12, 2013)

Riley said:


> New goals by... April 10 (1 month away)
> 
> 3x3: Sub 6.45 single, sub 10 average of 12 on camera. Sub 10.76 average of 100.
> 4x4: Sub 39 single. Sub 45 average of 12.
> ...



3x3: 6.43 single, 9.77 avg12 on camera, nothing sub 10.76 for avg100 though.
4x4: 36.06 single (on camera!), only a 47.24 avg12. 
3BLD: 29.70 and 28.84 singles on camera! I average around 45 I guess.
MBLD: 10/10 in 39:19 only. I got 13/13, so that beats 12/12. 
Mega: Nope... 1:12.50 single and 1:25.83 avg12 are my PB's.

New goals by April 27th, Diamond Bar comp:
3x3: Sub 6.43 single, sub 10.76 average of 100.
4x4: Sub 36.06 single, sub 45 average of 12.
3BLD: Sub 35 average of 5, Sub 40 average of 12 (these might be kinda hard...)
Not much time for practicing other events.


----------



## johndmc (Apr 13, 2013)

i guess mine will be aiming for a sub 60sec avg for my F2L, learn all 2 look algs, and learn all the cases for CMLL for roux.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: The Solve Critique Thread*

Average for 3x3 now 16–17 sec. 
Goal: June 15 at least be sub 15
Learn rest of OLL's by Saturday. (April 20th) 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sipth (Apr 14, 2013)

My goal is to hopefully solve a cube for the first time IF my cube arrives tomorrow...


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2013)

4BLD sub-10 by NCR 2013.


----------



## fazcuber (Apr 14, 2013)

sub 10 ao5 next month


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 14, 2013)

Do ~1500 6x6 solves or sub 2:50 avg12, whichever comes first, and then change stickers. Also do mbld when 3x3s arrive. And prioritise time better.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sub-30 OH consistently
Sub-20 2H consistently

Deadline : May 31

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randomtypos (Apr 19, 2013)

ao3 sub50 3BLD

Deadline: May 20


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 19, 2013)

By assembly(early may iirc):
Only 3x3:
Get as close to sub-20 avg as possible or get sub-20 
Get a really good solve at assembly (sub-20).


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 19, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> ima try this goal thing
> By end of school year (June 7 or something):
> 3x3: sub-17 ao100 with ZZ
> 4x4: sub-1:00 single, sub-1:20 average
> ...



Lost track of this and almost everything is met.
3x3: 15.78 ao100
4x4: 3 sub-1 singles including 56.xy, 1:11 ao100
3x3 OH: didn't practice
Recorded some stuff and posted.

New goals (again by June 7)
3x3: sub 15 ao100
4x4: sub-55 single, sub-1:10 ao100
Record more.
Hopefully go to a comp.
EDIT: get a success for 3BLD. Haven't really been trying lately, but have gotten successes on edges-only and corners-only.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 23, 2013)

My goal is to be fully sub 2 min on 4x4 by mid Summer like end of June.


----------



## Jaaku (Apr 23, 2013)

*Goals:*
Sub-20 ao12 on 3x3
Sub-1:30 ao12 on 4x4
Sub-3:00 single 5x5

*Deadline:*
Mid June


----------



## Carrot (Apr 23, 2013)

Odder said:


> deadline: 1st may 2013
> get a non-pyraminx official World Record.
> 
> my PB avg12 is 3.74% slower than WR avg for this event.



mehhh... too slow, not gonna happen, because I don't have any more comps before that date.

Next Goal:
Deadline: whenever I have another competition.
Get sub 50 mega avg officially.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 26, 2013)

Goal:
5/5 multi blind (sub hour)
memorize deck of cards < 2 minutes
Deadline: May 31.


----------



## Bobo (Apr 26, 2013)

Goal:
Average of 100 at 2x2 sub 3
Deadline : 25 May.


----------



## Riley (Apr 28, 2013)

Riley said:


> New goals by April 27th, Diamond Bar comp:
> 3x3: Sub 6.43 single, sub 10.76 average of 100.
> 4x4: Sub 36.06 single, sub 45 average of 12.
> 3BLD: Sub 35 average of 5, Sub 40 average of 12 (these might be kinda hard...)
> Not much time for practicing other events.



I did not achieve any of these goals. 

New goals by May 31, end of school:
3x3: sub 6.43 single (preferably on cam), sub 10.76 average of 100
4x4: sub 45 average of 12
3BLD: average sub 45 again

Yep, that's it.

Also: 10,000 cube relay completed by Worlds.


----------



## coulenez (May 5, 2013)

By the end of this month:
- Roux Sub-20 Ao12
- Learn 2GLL


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 5, 2013)

*Goals*
Get sub-40 averages on 3x3
Learn 4 Main OLL's
Get lucky sub-30 solves

*Deadline*
23rd June (My birthday)


----------



## ryanj92 (May 7, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> *- All singles done officially*
> 
> *Deadline: UK Open 2013*
> 
> ...



Progress @ Nottingham Open
3BLD success, 6 single, 5 and feet averages added 

I now need 'only' 7 and both bigBLD singles, 6 and 7 averages 
(186 days since first comp :b)

Might do lots of BLD over the summer.


----------



## Shadowcat (May 9, 2013)

Current goal:

1. To remember the long algorithm in the 4x4.


----------



## erikoui (May 9, 2013)

Sub 14 3x3 ao100
Sub 10 3x3 single(s)
Sub 1:30 4x4 ao12
Sub 1:00 square1 (probably not)
Finish the 3 month old florian mod

I got until end of august


----------



## Veerexx (May 14, 2013)

sub20 consistent 3x3 >.>


----------



## Shadowcat (May 14, 2013)

Shadowcat said:


> Current goal:
> 
> 1. To remember the long algorithm in the 4x4.



Achieved on 14/5 (1530hr).

Future goal:

2. To be able to learn how to solve the 5x5.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> By assembly(early may iirc):
> Only 3x3:
> Get as close to sub-20 avg as possible or get sub-20
> Get a really good solve at assembly (sub-20).



Didn't time but I think 27ish. 
Avging 20 so success. 

New goals:
Deadline:End of School(approx 5 weeks)
2x2: learn more clls; maybe get a wittwo
3x3: sub-20 with zz (at 26)
4x4: sub-1:30
5x5: do some solves. Sub-4 single
Pyraminx: don't care. Will practice if I win pyraminx from contest
Mega: practice. Sub-4
Sq-1: practice sub-35
Bld: sub-1:30 use some more comms
Oh: sub-55
Maybe do a 4bld.


----------



## Username (May 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Didn't time but I think 27ish.
> Avging 20 so success.
> 
> New goals:
> ...



4Bld is fun. you should try it


----------



## Roman (May 14, 2013)

Goals for this summer:
6BLD UWR (Done)
7BLD UWR
8BLD UWR
9BLD UWR


----------



## Username (May 14, 2013)

Goals for the rest of the year:
2x2: Learn CLL
3x3: Learn OLL
4x4: Be sub 55
5x5: Sub 2:30 consistent
6x6: Get one and Sub 6:30 consistent
7x7: Sub 8 consistent
8x8: Sub 12 single
Pyra: Sub 5 consistent
Mega: Maybe practice a bit
3BLD: Sub 1 semi consistent,start using 3-style corners
4BLD: Sub 7 single
5BLD: Sub 30 single
6BLD: Success
Multi: 8/8


----------



## TDM (May 15, 2013)

*Goals:*


*Goal**Event**Deadline**Progress**Improving etc.* Sub-303x3: CFOP1st July 201330/30Sub-20 NL Single3x3: CFOP1st August 201318.37/20Sub-253x3: CFOP1st August 201325/25Sub-62x2: Ortega1st August 20135.8/6Sub-60OH: ZZ1st August 201355/60Sub-52x2: Ortega1st August 2013 29/11/134.9/5Sub-203x3: CFOP24th August 2013 4/9/1320/20Sub-40OH: ZZ24th August 2013 25/11/1339/40Sub-15 NL single3x3: CFOP1st October 201314.06/15Sub-183x3: CFOP25th December 201317.5/18Sub-35OH: ZZ25th December 201333/35Sub-14x4: Yau25th December 2013 20/9/1457/60Sub-10 single3x325th December 20139.23/10Sub-33BLD: M2/OP25th December 2013 20/12/142:30/3Sub-153x3: CFOP25th December 2013 7/3/1415/153/3 sub-203MBLD: M2/OP25th December 2013 24/1/1523:04.89/20Sub-30OH25th December 2013 2x/7/1429/30Sub-10 NL single3x38th April 20149.23/10Sub-143x3: CFOP8th April 2014 1/10/1413.8/14Sub-4 with stackmat2x2: Ortega/CLL*8th August 2014*4.5/4Sub-153x3: ZZ*8th August 2014*16/15Sub-20 Ao53x3: OH1st November 2014 10/12/1421.50/20Sub-120 Ao55x5: Yau51st November 2014 24/5/15118.74Sub-50 Ao124x4: Yau1st November 2014 15/4/1549.57/5010/10 sub-45Human calendar: yearval15th November 201410/10 39.3385/5 sub-60Human calendar15th November 20145/5 54.91410/10 sub-30Human calendar: yearval1st December 201410/10 27.85810/10 sub-30Human calendar1st January 201510/10 29.626Sub-153x3: RouxMarch 201514.5/15Get S/AS CMLL recog decent3x3: RouxNext comp-Learn to recognise 4c3x3: RouxNext comp-*Learning algs* CLL2x2: CLL-42/42COLL3x3: ZZ-17/42Adj flip ELLs3x3: ZZ-7/12CMLL3x3: Roux26/5/1542/42PLL3x3: CFOP-21/21OLL3x3: CFOP-50/57PLLOH: ZZ-16/21


----------



## etshy (May 18, 2013)

*Goals:*
3BLD : average Sub 1:30 
4BLD : average Sub 10:00
5BLD : aberage Sub 30:00
6BLD : Success 
Multi : 5/5 

*Deadline:*
End of summer


----------



## kalyk (May 18, 2013)

*Goals* (official)*:*
Sq1 : average sub 20.00
2x2 : average sub 4.50
3x3 : average sub 18.00
4x4 : average sub 120.00

*Deadline:*
End of 2014


----------



## Shortshrimp (May 22, 2013)

*Goals:*
2x2 : average sub 10
3x3 : average sub 20; learn full OLL
4x4 : average sub 2 min
3BLD : succeed

*Deadline:*
End of Summer


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2013)

3BLD: 

1. 8-12s memo
2. Global average sub-40.
3. Sort out corners/parity.

4BLD:

1. Work out how to memo fast.
2. Sub-3 average of 5
3. Improve accuracy to >70%


5BLD:

1. Sub-6 single
2. Improve accuracy to 60-70%
3. Sub-7 average of 5


----------



## Veerexx (May 23, 2013)

Goal: Learn no-edge OLLs and nail recog for them.
Deadline: June 1st.

Veerexx pls~




Roman said:


> Goals for this summer:
> 6BLD UWR (Done)
> 7BLD UWR
> 8BLD UWR
> 9BLD UWR



I really want to see the 9BLD! Pls Roman~


----------



## Riley (May 23, 2013)

Goals for Caltech Spring 2013:

2x2: lolsingle, sub 3.97 average
3x3: sub 8.5 single, sub 10.38 average
4x4: I haven't practiced at all lately, a sub 50 average would be nice
OH: I don't really care...
3BLD: Sub 45 single
Pyra: I don't really care...

If they are held:
5x5: sub 1:44.19 average
Mega: sub 1:20 single, sub 1:30 average


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 23, 2013)

*Goals before September ends:*

2x2 - Start learning CLL
3x3 - Finish learning OLL, Sub-16 ao5
4x4 - Sub 1:00 ao5
5x5 - Sub 2:30 ao5
6x6 - Sub 5:00 mo3
7x7 - Sub 8:30 mo3
OH - Sub 30 ao5
Feet - Sub 1:30 mo3
FMC - Actually learn how to do it, no 63 htm
Pyraminx - Sub 10 official ao5 (get dat AfR)
Megaminx - Sub 4:00 ao5
Clock - Sub 15 ao5
Sq1 - Learn the algs, get an official time
3BLD - Consistently sub 2:00 (with high accuracy?) Maybe learn BH
4BLD - Get some successful solves and maybe an official one (doubt this)
5BLD - Get a success at home (learn how to do it first obviously)
MBLD - Get the AfR, don't care how


----------



## uvafan (May 25, 2013)

All by worlds (late July):
4x4: sub1:15 consistent
OH: sub25 consistent
BLD: learn M2, sub3:30 consistent
Pyra: lolidkidc
3x3: w/e


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2013)

Goals for Shepparton 2013

Everything - podium (will be content with not podiuming for square-1)
2x2 - lolscramble single, sub 2.59 average
3x3 - sub 10.8 average
4x4 - sub 40 single, sub 45 average
5x5 - official PB for both
OH - sub 16 single, sub 18 average
pyra - sub 7 average
square-1 - sub 35 average


----------



## Bobo (Jun 1, 2013)

Bobo said:


> Goal:
> Average of 100 at 2x2 sub 3
> Deadline : 25 May.


Fail, only 3.06


----------



## hoangtrung1999 (Jun 1, 2013)

Goal
:Sub 13 with guhong v2 3x3
Deadline
:July 18(my birthday)


----------



## KongShou (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadline: 17/6

2x2: sub 4
3x3: sub 13/12
4x4: sub 1
5x5: sub 2
6x6: sub 4:30
7x7: sub 6/7
Pyra: sub anything
Mega: sub 2:30
Bld: success
Mbld: 1/1
Sq1: pancakes
Clock: meh
Anything else: meh


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 1, 2013)

learn all g perms, r perms, n, perms and f perm (rest of my pll's)
Deadline by june 14 (day before cambridge open 2013)


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 1, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Goal:
> 5/5 multi blind (sub hour)
> memorize deck of cards < 2 minutes
> Deadline: May 31.



yikes.
I got a 2/2 MBLD in 8:08 this week, so I could fit 5 cubes in an hour easily, it's just a matter of solving them all. Haven't tried it haha
I've done 26 cards in sub1, haven't tried a full deck recently though.
I fail.

Goals for the summer:
3x3: sub 18
MBLD: 5/5
Megaminx: sub 2


----------



## uvafan (Jun 1, 2013)

uvafan said:


> All by worlds (late July):
> 4x4: sub1:15 consistent
> OH: sub25 consistent
> BLD: learn M2, sub3:30 consistent
> ...


new amendment:
OH: learn all OH PLLs and OH COLLs, sub20.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2013)

uvafan said:


> new amendment:
> OH: learn all OH PLLs and OH COLLs, sub20.



Any idea where you'll learn them from?


----------



## uvafan (Jun 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Any idea where you'll learn them from?



PLLs from asmallkitten's channel, and OH COLLs from your channel, probably!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2013)

uvafan said:


> PLLs from asmallkitten's channel, and OH COLLs from your channel, probably!



I recommend you look at more than one place for your OH PLL, to make sure you have the one that really suits you best.
For example, on my website, my OH PLL page has 2 algs per case except for one.


----------



## DavidCubie (Jun 2, 2013)

Goal for 3x3: sub10 single and sub14 avg5.

deadline: 1st July


----------



## Cubemaestro (Jun 4, 2013)

my goal is to get a sub 10 average of 5 ( currently it is 11 or 12 seconds
deadlin: 15 july


----------



## ThatCuber (Jun 4, 2013)

My goals are a lot lower than the others in this thread 

*2x2* Start learning CLL and get sub-5 average
*3x3* Learn full fridrich
*4x4* Get beter at edge pairing and average sub-2
*5x5* average sub-5

*deadline* end of 2013


----------



## Riley (Jun 6, 2013)

Riley said:


> New goals by May 31, end of school:
> 3x3: sub 6.43 single (preferably on cam), sub 10.76 average of 100
> 4x4: sub 45 average of 12
> 3BLD: average sub 45 again
> ...



3x3: No for single. Yes for average (10.49).
4x4: Nope...
3BLD: Definitely.

New goals by July 1, just because:
2x2: Learn CLL.
3x3: Sub 6.43 single, Sub 9 average of 12.
4x4: Sub 45 average of 12
3BLD: Sub 30 average of 12
MBLD: One a day! We'll see where that takes me.
5BLD: Success

I forgot to keep track of 10K cube times a couple weeks ago, so yea... (Actually, I got lazy.)


----------



## axis (Jun 6, 2013)

Learn all OLL's and ao12 su 20.
Deadline: 25.7.2013.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 6, 2013)

Sub 3 Megaminx
Deadline: End of June (AEST Australia Eastern Standard Time)


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 6, 2013)

Sub 15 3x3 Average
Learn Blind Fold
Learn Full OLL


----------



## CuberCat (Jun 6, 2013)

Learn CFOP in order to average a SUB 35sec. Improve F2L and learn all algorithms! Consistently SUB 2.5 on 4x4 and Consistently SUB 6 on the 5x5. I am a complete N00B in speedsolving, I have been solving since Year 7 (Now Year 10), but only got interested in speed recently. Thanks for the awesome forum!

*Deadline*: This time next year!


----------



## Username (Jun 6, 2013)

Really short term goal: 8/8 multi (I'm gonna start within one hour)


----------



## ahmfast1 (Jun 7, 2013)

my only goal is => 3x3 : sub-10 averages


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 7, 2013)

My goal: Pyraminx NR single or average. 

This may take a bit.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Goals for Shepparton 2013
> 
> Everything - podium (will be content with not podiuming for square-1) Yes
> 2x2 - lolscramble single, sub 2.59 average Neither :/
> ...



Well this was an amazing comp for me


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 9, 2013)

Goals for the end of 2013:
2x2: Learn CLL and become sub-5 
3x3: Consistently average sub-20 
4x4: Explore new methods
Pyra: Perfect LBL technique and become sub-10
3BLD: Perfect corner memorization and become sub 3 min lol
OH: Sub-1 min


----------



## BoltKey (Jun 9, 2013)

Get average on 3x3 sub 40 Done (well, not really, I got it with one day delay, but I skipped 39.xx so I think it will make up for that)
Deadline: 15 June 2013 17:42:53 CEST (exactly 1 month after I got my first cube and started cubing)


----------



## YddEd (Jun 9, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Sub 3 Megaminx
> Deadline: End of June (AEST Australia Eastern Standard Time)



+ sub 30 with ZZ


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Didn't time but I think 27ish.
> Avging 20 so success.
> 
> New goals:
> ...



Got a Dayan 2x2. No clls
Oh was easy. All else are fails. And forget zz. Back to CFOP. 
4x4 was close. 1:32.xx 

New: 
Deadline: July 13th (competition)
2x2: learn 40 algs. Get sub-5 
3x3: sub-20 average
4x4: Sub-1:20 maybe less
Bld: sub-1:30
Oh: at least sub-35. Learn oh plls
Fmc: sub-30 with no insertion finder. 
YouTube: get 25 subscribers at least. Post more videos. 
5x5 and mega: sub-4 and practice. 
Pyraminx: idk Idc. Sub-10 and practice
Square-1: practice and sub-30
Do a 4bld.
Maybe florian-konsta mod my 4x4.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 18, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: Sub 4 (consistently)
> 3x3: Sub 10
> 4x4: Sub 50
> ...



I need to refine my goals to only what I find to be important and more reasonable.

3x3: Sub 10, learn coll, 
4x4:Sub 45, Master my parity algs
7x7:Sub 5:00
OH: Sub 25, learn OH pll set
3bld: Sub 3:00
Megaminx: Sub 1:30, work on my last layer.
Make my YouTube videos better, 100 subscribers,.
Figure out how to solve at least 5 more puzzles on my own without a tutorial 
Get to a competition

Deadline: January 1, 2014, for all except going to a comp which can't be helped if I can't go. 

I will do an update in 3 months.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sub 12 Ao100 3x3


Deadline:This summer


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 20, 2013)

Matej's goals

*Goal**Deadline**Done?*Learn full PLLJuly the 1stNoSub 10 Cross+F2LJuly the 14thNoConstant sub 15September the 22ndNoGet sub 2 single on 3BLD October the 1stYesLearn FULL OLLDecember the 18th (B-day)NoMod my locky SS 4x4somedayNoGet some official NR?end of 2014No


----------



## Jaaku (Jun 20, 2013)

Jaaku said:


> *Goals:*
> Sub-20 ao12 on 3x3
> Sub-1:30 ao12 on 4x4
> Sub-3:00 single 5x5
> ...




Achieved it all


----------



## Bobo (Jun 21, 2013)

2x2
Ao25 sub 2.60
Deadline : 20 July
gogogog for sub 2.60 ao 100


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 21, 2013)

Mega: sub-50 avg12 
3x3: sub-12 avg12
7x7: sub-4:30 mo3

Deadline: Worlds.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Got a Dayan 2x2. No clls
> Oh was easy. All else are fails. And forget zz. Back to CFOP.
> 4x4 was close. 1:32.xx
> 
> ...



Lol. I already got a sub-20 ao25 lol. 
Update: 3x3 sub-17 at least.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 22, 2013)

Learn all of the CMLL
Deadline: End of July (Probably too much time)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2013)

5BLD sub-30 by CO.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2013)

Feet avg1000 by worlds. I'll give myself a bit more slack than last year though.

Hopefully in the process I can smash my UWR and maybe even become World Champion 

I'll track the process in this post for every avg100 I do.

First avg100: 52.04



Spoiler



52.90, 52.05, 48.51, 46.97, 58.76, 50.93, 1:01.57, 52.40, 52.97, 43.92, 47.61, 53.14, 49.03, 51.88, 55.70, 59.84, 50.83, 1:02.61, 43.80, 43.69, 48.42, 55.18, 50.77, 57.11, 46.24, 53.25, 55.87, (1:08.14), 45.51, 54.67, 1:02.49, (1:29.82), 56.35, 58.30, (39.17), 45.65, 44.23, 57.44, 41.04, 59.06, 41.52, 51.84, 52.29, 58.05, 46.84, 57.31, 51.16, 44.12, 41.94, 48.69, 52.31, 51.70, 51.91, 54.67, 48.54, 46.08, 49.14, 44.92, 40.61, 52.80, (35.75), (38.61), 56.47, 56.48, 58.34, 1:02.83, (1:07.76), 51.36, 54.95, 43.73, 48.13, 58.31, 44.39, 59.40, (1:05.33), (1:05.61), 58.28, (40.40), 54.56, 53.21, (40.25), 56.63, 50.36, 43.06, 55.31, 50.56, 47.93, 46.96, 55.00, 1:03.32, 50.48, 49.66, 55.02, 1:02.99, 55.51, 51.09, 54.31, 52.86, 56.50, 48.87



Second avg100: 53.12



Spoiler



53.29, 52.21, 52.51, 58.46, 46.88, 55.28, 51.84, 51.10, 1:02.55, 1:06.24, 51.79, 58.26, 1:03.75, 53.09, 43.54, 50.13, 54.84, 52.05, 50.00, 1:01.86, 52.11, 58.10, 56.49, 55.73, 57.48, 47.32, 53.84, 52.56, (40.45), 1:03.11, 53.15, 49.44, 54.90, 50.58, 48.29, 1:01.82, 58.10, 52.71, 47.66, 57.43, 1:01.83, (1:12.21), 45.99, 56.36, 57.94, 54.54, (1:12.09), (1:12.00), 1:03.20, 1:06.64, (1:16.76), 42.06, (1:12.44), 42.66, 51.00, 45.54, 45.15, 56.03, 44.30, 52.16, 46.78, 47.68, (34.12), 53.62, 54.18, 47.96, 49.72, 48.76, 56.48, 53.45, 48.66, 1:00.96, 1:01.46, 55.79, 43.02, 45.70, 56.84, 50.61, 51.16, 59.46, 51.36, 57.33, 53.31, 51.10, 53.83, 53.60, (41.99), 54.87, (41.44), 47.39, 52.30, 45.47, (30.30), 46.53, 51.44, 1:02.15, 47.40, 57.74, 52.16, 44.66



Third avg100: 48.77



Spoiler



(1:00.52), 48.35, 42.93, 49.62, 47.96, 52.95, 48.64, 49.14, 52.80, 45.97, 51.11, 45.81, 42.12, 40.33, 46.87, 45.25, 52.21, 43.49, (59.22), 46.71, (33.98), 51.52, 54.56, 52.16, 49.67, 49.60, 47.08, 54.93, 56.95, 51.72, 52.53, 48.13, 58.67, 46.03, (39.03), 51.78, 40.42, 39.88, (38.87), 40.27, 52.93, (38.37), (59.50), 46.75, 45.66, (36.54), 47.95, 53.19, 53.14, 53.78, 46.21, 56.45, 52.05, 57.99, 48.26, 42.81, 43.14, (59.53), 49.58, 43.73, 50.38, 50.31, 44.62, 57.29, 51.07, 42.82, 39.10, 44.78, 49.09, 53.30, 49.00, 42.34, 42.01, 50.62, 49.29, 51.73, (58.71), 47.29, 46.27, 45.52, 46.80, 53.27, 46.50, 43.34, 41.26, 54.19, 43.63, 47.65, 54.66, 53.75, 51.49, 49.94, 56.27, 53.28, 49.93, 48.90, 49.54, 45.52, 56.96, 43.47



Fourth avg100: 47.59


Spoiler



(1:04.99), 41.63, 50.15, 52.25, 49.58, 50.59, (58.00), 45.93, 49.55, 51.28, 37.36, 42.04, 46.20, 45.40, 55.54, 37.01, 45.38, 50.06, 44.54, 43.16, 48.72, 40.54, 55.79, (57.64), 50.45, 53.25, 52.55, (35.57), 51.10, 51.88, 42.53, 47.26, 45.38, 49.08, (1:08.40), 41.97, 45.41, 54.11, 42.18, 47.41, 47.41, 49.32, 56.45, 53.60, 44.21, 46.69, 41.82, 42.54, 41.97, 51.50, 42.43, 46.71, 50.73, 42.10, 48.65, 51.99, 42.27, 41.74, 53.27, 45.90, 47.12, 48.59, 51.23, 53.08, 45.04, 52.03, 53.25, 47.44, 45.59, 57.26, (35.74), (1:00.62), 54.80, 53.02, 40.96, 42.01, (33.92), 40.68, 49.91, 44.34, 53.04, 54.66, 43.42, (34.41), 40.37, 49.06, 48.71, 46.71, 42.77, 49.36, 40.87, (34.86), 48.51, 46.70, 55.73, 46.53, 51.35, 50.59, 48.90, 41.31



Fifth avg100: 47.52


Spoiler



50.01, 48.97, 47.07, 45.87, (38.11), 53.96, 48.58, 53.04, 40.86, (57.49), 47.75, 46.29, 42.36, 49.09, 54.21, 39.59, 44.48, 46.60, 45.91, 44.83, 47.12, 40.79, 40.39, (36.19), 39.84, 38.68, 42.55, 50.56, 40.62, 47.85, 56.74, 50.71, 41.33, 52.94, 55.94, 42.40, 56.22, 43.45, 42.43, 49.89, (59.03), 52.98, 43.62, 50.05, 42.23, 43.90, 45.06, 44.47, 53.25, (1:09.08), 39.84, 44.30, 50.86, 42.00, (38.10), (1:00.82), 41.82, (34.75), 52.76, 50.28, 47.74, 53.87, 47.24, 44.49, 44.02, 45.39, 49.94, 55.06, 45.57, 45.25, (57.75), 51.65, 42.07, 48.90, 53.66, 50.63, 45.95, 53.59, (35.95), 48.60, 48.14, 52.11, 49.71, 47.68, 45.72, 54.76, 45.70, 51.28, 53.28, 47.42, 43.50, 49.84, 39.87, 50.41, 55.92, 47.65, 47.07, 48.25, 55.92, 41.91



Sixth avg100: 48.04 (worse )


Spoiler



50.05, 49.68, 52.10, 54.93, 41.02, 53.62, 43.67, 44.03, 53.69, (1:04.09), 43.50, 50.86, 54.81, (57.71), 45.07, 57.48, 50.82, 38.55, (33.87), (36.07), (37.40), 47.19, 51.58, 53.16, 47.49, 48.00, 47.18, 50.76, 46.87, 49.58, 46.49, 46.10, 44.63, 45.81, 51.31, (58.91), 41.81, 55.36, 53.68, 50.25, (1:00.97), 44.96, 50.80, 49.11, 49.89, 52.83, 54.16, 38.01, 50.34, 48.95, (32.75), 50.34, 46.36, 51.78, 42.60, 46.54, 47.87, 49.15, 50.02, 46.76, 48.24, 46.18, 45.49, 51.71, 46.14, 48.30, 40.54, 44.49, 38.67, 52.74, 51.16, 42.23, (1:00.16), 53.16, 52.78, 46.36, 48.77, 44.76, 48.84, 39.84, 38.45, 45.08, 51.20, 45.55, 49.98, 44.30, 54.15, 51.37, 40.86, 46.33, (37.80), 43.13, 47.91, 51.09, 52.94, 49.11, 43.32, 45.43, 47.64, 53.37



Seventh avg100: 45.94


Spoiler



44.62, 50.68, 46.64, 47.50, 49.51, 46.84, (53.28), 38.70, 47.72, 50.77, 48.18, (36.41), 39.68, 50.64, 43.13, 47.99, 42.12, (37.39), 50.99, (35.77), 52.16, 48.03, 40.51, 42.15, 44.55, 45.48, 39.62, 46.46, 47.92, 46.61, 52.81, 43.78, 46.88, 50.60, (53.21), 43.32, 51.60, 44.89, 40.78, 53.15, 41.25, 48.89, 43.13, 47.61, 48.81, 51.51, 51.88, 39.48, 38.97, 50.91, 43.14, 42.46, 46.38, 47.87, 45.97, (34.18), 45.03, 37.50, (56.47), 47.24, 45.16, 50.63, 39.28, 48.01, 48.80, 43.39, 38.57, 44.06, 49.31, 40.96, 41.65, 41.67, 37.86, 47.64, 46.38, 40.36, 45.58, 49.79, 44.81, 45.69, 50.38, 52.58, 45.15, 46.97, 42.76, 39.71, 52.73, 41.19, 40.95, 47.94, 48.02, 43.85, 49.76, 49.73, (36.82), 49.33, 50.83, 48.22, (54.15), (1:04.54)



Eighth avg100: 45.38


Spoiler



49.59, 51.93, 49.74, 49.67, 35.62, 43.50, 46.25, 44.45, 38.61, 38.22, 40.64, 46.91, 38.41, 43.00, (34.29), (34.64), 40.11, 47.75, 42.99, 45.97, (34.58), 46.35, 44.97, 45.68, 37.16, 36.85, 51.53, 42.07, 36.08, 50.94, 48.28, 51.99, 50.23, 45.04, 41.43, 47.83, 44.07, 49.91, 44.87, 49.15, 47.07, (1:01.39), 47.51, 49.05, 47.34, 44.94, 43.95, 49.80, 40.55, 45.72, 49.36, 48.24, (34.77), 46.52, 49.92, 48.72, 43.69, 41.43, 45.09, 46.96, 41.24, (54.54), 46.06, 45.20, 46.08, 44.86, 47.42, 49.12, 49.91, 44.72, 45.93, 43.11, 46.70, 43.73, 49.76, (59.37), 45.46, 43.70, 44.52, (35.45), 41.93, 42.54, 44.05, 45.43, 45.16, 48.17, 40.34, 37.47, 39.55, 45.08, 49.04, 45.55, 44.61, 50.54, 44.34, (53.61), 49.47, 48.61, 51.55, (53.67)



Ninth avg100: 44.83


Spoiler



44.24, 44.41, 39.93, 37.85, 50.71, 41.94, 43.44, 48.03, 43.77, 45.31, 40.90, 44.04, 43.93, 49.05, 39.32, 43.34, 40.12, (36.48), 49.64, 50.18, 50.25, 45.75, 43.14, 44.64, 49.64, 39.97, 38.25, 41.38, 48.17, 46.18, 48.16, 43.26, 45.50, 50.94, 40.86, 39.13, 51.99, 50.86, 43.06, 41.74, 43.87, (54.82), 41.78, 48.31, 43.07, 42.60, 44.23, (55.88), 44.73, 48.12, 45.31, 46.46, (53.29), 41.18, 49.60, 43.91, (36.62), (36.77), (34.93), 45.48, 37.91, 42.29, 48.71, 49.55, 48.32, 48.66, 42.79, 44.12, (35.40), 45.87, 42.51, 41.31, 40.05, 45.84, 48.24, 49.04, 41.91, 51.39, 38.71, 40.78, 43.72, 43.41, (55.30), 47.36, (55.65), 39.88, 46.11, 44.94, 46.80, 43.15, 44.02, 44.20, 46.86, 46.64, 51.16, 41.91, 42.03, 49.98, 43.26, 49.68


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 24, 2013)

*Goal:*
Sub-15 averages
*Deadline:*
August 17 (When summer ends for me)


----------



## etshy (Jun 26, 2013)

etshy said:


> *Goals:*
> 3BLD : average Sub 1:30
> 4BLD : average Sub 10:00
> 5BLD : aberage Sub 30:00
> ...



*New Goals :*
5/5 Multiblind 
Megaminx BLD 

*DeadLine:*
End of July


----------



## uvafan (Jun 29, 2013)

Updated goals for worlds:
All numbers consistent averages except Multibld, in the order that I care about them
Event:now/then
OH: 22.75/sub20, also finish COLL
3x3:12.5/sub12
BLD: ~3/sub2:30
MultiBLD: N/A/3/3 single
4x4:1:20/sub1:15
Pyra:idk/idc
2x2:idk/idc


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Goals By October 1st

2x2: sub 4 sec
3x3: 13 second average. This will complete the long term goal that I set myself when I started speedcubing.
4x4: sub 1 min( Not a fan of big cubes)
5x5: sub 2:15 ( Not a fan of big cubes)
3BLD: sub 3 min
MultiBLD: 3/3


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2013)

2x2 sim 1.5x avg12 by whenever


----------



## sharathkumar631 (Jul 4, 2013)

TDM said:


> *Goals:*
> 
> 
> *Goal**Deadline**Progress*Sub-30 with CFOP1st July 201324/30Get a non-lucky solve under 20s1st August 201316.27/20Time a BLD success (including memo)1st July 20131/1Sub-25 with CFOP1st August 201324/25_Complete offline OLL/PLL/2GLL algorithm list__1st August 2013__*__Sub-1 OH__1st September 2013__~1:35/1:00__Sub-20 with CFOP__1st September 2014__24/20__BLD sub-15 average__20th December 2013__16/15__Sub-15 NL single__8th April 2014__16.27/15_BLD Sub-10 average8th April 201416/10BLD Sub-8 single20th December 201413:11.74/8:00.00Go to an official competition20th December 20140/1_Learn 2GLL__20th December 2015__3/84_Learn COLL20th December 201613/42
> ...



how did u make that box


----------



## Bobo (Jul 4, 2013)

Bobo said:


> 2x2
> Ao25 sub 2.60
> Deadline : 20 July
> gogogog for sub 2.60 ao 100



Yes, I got 2.59 and yes for ao100 sub 12


----------



## cc9tough (Jul 4, 2013)

Sub 1:30 megaminx avg. of 5 before worlds.


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2013)

sharathkumar631 said:


> how did u make that box


Click 'Reply With Quote' again, change my goals for your goals, deleting unnecessary rows and adding as many columns as you like (add extra [td]s in each row for a new column). Then remove the


> bits and my text below. You can also change the font size/colour from what I've done to what you prefer.


----------



## mande (Jul 4, 2013)

mande said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3x3 BLD: switch to comms for corners, and average sub 1:10 (currently around 1:20)
> 4x4 BLD: average sub 7 (currently around 8:30)
> ...



This is way overdue, was busy with my thesis...

3BLD: Fail. Still use 3OP corners, and average around 1:10-1:15
4BLD: Average is definitely sub 7, but accuracy is pathetic (around 20%)
5BLD: Again, average is around 18-19 mins, but accuracy is around 20%
Multi: Haven't tried 15 yet...but from yesterday's attempt (5/7 in 22:59), I guess I should be able to do this soon.

Goals for next comp (July 19-21):

3BLD: sub 1:05 success
4BLD: sub 7 success
5BLD: sub 19 success
Multi: new NR


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 4, 2013)

To be solid in recognizing CLL for 2x2 before Worlds.


----------



## Riley (Jul 6, 2013)

Riley said:


> 3x3: No for single. Yes for average (10.49).
> 4x4: Nope...
> 3BLD: Definitely.
> 
> ...



2x2: Nope.
3x3: Nope.
4x4: Nope.
3BLD: Nope.
MBLD: Nope.
5BLD: Yes.

Lol.

New Goals by Worlds:

2x2: Learn CLL (12 more... I can do this...)
3x3: Sub 10.25 average of 100, sub 9 average of 12
4x4: Average 45ish
5x5: Average Sub 1:30ish
OH: Average sub-19
3BLD: Get a much higher success rate. 75%+
4BLD: Average sub-5
MBLD: Practice actually, 8/8 

Goals for AT Worlds:

2x2: lolsingle, sub 3.75 average
3x3: Sub 8.68 single, Sub 10 average
4x4: Sub 42 single, Sub 47 average
5x5: Sub 1:30 single, Sub 1:40 average
6x6: Sub 3:30 single, Sub 3:45 average
7x7: Make cutoff (which I probably won't, I don't do 7x7)
OH: Sub 16 single, Sub 19 average
BLD: Sub 30
4BLD: Sub 6
5BLD: Success
MBLD: 10 points+
Pyra: lolsingle, sub 9 average
Mega: Sub 1:20 single, Sub 1:30 average
FMC: lol, use my method that got me 32... CFOP!
Feet: Err... Sub 2 single, Sub 2:30 mo3

I actually made these goals as realistic as I could.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 6, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> I'm going to BW Open this weekend so here are new goals:
> 
> 3x3: Sub 8 single / Sub 13.5 Ao100 :tu
> 4x4: Sub 50 Ao5  (Got an avg with a counting 46 and a counting 1:00)/ Sub 55 Ao12 :tu
> ...



New goals:
3x3: Sub 13 Ao100 / Ten sub 10s in an Ao1000 (pb 7)
4x4: Sub 50 Ao5/ Sub 55 Ao100
5x5: Get sub 2 constantly with Yau5
6x6: More sub 4s
7x7: Get a Mini SS
Mega: Sub 2:30
Pyra: Take it more seriously in comps
Deadline: Munich Open 2013


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Sub 3 Megaminx
> Deadline: End of June (AEST Australia Eastern Standard Time)


Got it already.
Sub 25 Roux by the end of next month.
Then Sub 20 with Roux by the end of November.
Sub 2 megaminx by the end of November.
Then sub 1:30 by the end of... February.


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jul 6, 2013)

2x2: sub-3 average. deadline: UK open.
3x3: sub-15 average. deadline: September.
4x4: sub-1.20 average. deadline: September.
pyraminx: sub-5 average. deadline: September.
megaminx: sub-2min average. deadline: UK open.
OH: sub-30 average. deadline: UK open.
BLD 3x3: sub-4min average. deadline: UK open.

also 3x3 sub-13 average by UK open.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 6, 2013)

sub-1 single and 1:10 overall average on 4x4 by August
sub-2 single and 2;20 overall average on 5x5 by August
sub-10 single and sub-14 avg 100 on 3x3 by September


----------



## Frubix (Jul 6, 2013)

My goals for N8W8 Summer are:
1) SAR Pyraminx average
2) NR 2x2 average
3) NR 2x2 single


----------



## ottozing (Jul 7, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Goal: 3x3 sub 10 ao12 and sub 11 ao100
> 
> Deadline: Before 2014



Forgot about this XDDD

Got a 10.38 avg100 today and a 9.71 avg12 a while back.

Goals for worlds 
2x2 - sub 2.5 average (sub 2.4 average ideally)
3x3 - sub 10.5 average, sub 8 single
4x4 - sub 39 single
5x5 - PB single/average
6x6 - sub 3 single
7x7 - sub 5 single
OH - sub 17 average, sub 15 single
Feet - OcR single, OcR average
FMC - OcR
sq-1 - meh
pyra - sub 5 single, sub 6 average
have fun meeting awesome people <3


----------



## Infernado (Jul 8, 2013)

Goal: learn all 21 pll algorithms. (3x3)
Deadline: July 13th (my birthday)

Goal: get a sub-30 ao5.
Deadline: July 13th.


----------



## Bh13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Goals accomplished:
Sub 80 ao12 on 4x4: I average about 1:15 now.
Sub 20 on 3x3: Averaging about 17-18 seconds now.
Sub 10 on pyra: maybe. I haven't done an ao12 yet on my pyra (even though I've had for six months now ) but I do average about 7-9 seconds now.
Goals not accomplished:
Sub 3 ao5 on 5x5: hardly ever practice, and haven't even broken in my shengshou.
Learn all OLL cases: don't really need to, I found out.

New goals ( and old ones, too):
Sub 15 on 3x3 by the time school starts.
Sub 75 on 4x4 by the time school starts.
Ao5 on 5x5.
Sub 8 on pyra by the time school starts.
Sub 6 on 2x2. " ". ". ". "
Solve square-one by the end of the year.

That's all.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 9, 2013)

Infernado said:


> Goal: get a *sub-30* ao5.
> Deadline: July 13th.


In 4 days? :O Good luck.


----------



## kcl (Jul 9, 2013)

YddEd said:


> In 4 days? :O Good luck.



Well, it's possible.. I went from sub 40 to ~25 in around a week..


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 9, 2013)

Goals:
3x3: Sub 15 average of 100 by worlds (currently 16.07 average of 100) and sub 10 single by worlds
2x2: Sub 5 average by whenever
4x4: Sub 1 by whenever, average 1:20
5x5: Sub 2:30 cause' yolo
7x7: Sub 10:00 cause' yolo


----------



## Infernado (Jul 9, 2013)

YddEd said:


> In 4 days? :O Good luck.



Thanks. And I already have 12 of the algs down.
Also, I have gotten sub-30 times, but only when I get lucky and skip a step. (Usually one of the two look pll's.)

Goal: learn all 21 pll algorithms. (3x3)
Deadline: July 13th (my birthday) 
Algs learned: A (a), A (b), u(a), u (b), H, T, j (b), Y, E, R (a), R (b), Z


Awwww poo, I meant to say sub-40.XD I could edit it, or I can take it as inspiration! I shall work endlessly now!

Edit: I just added to the pll algorithms that I have memorized.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2013)

Realistic goals for Worlds:

2x2: sub 3.5
3x3: sub 10.5
OH: sub 14, podium
BLD: sub 1:10
Feet: sub 45, podium
4x4: sub 43
4BLD: sub 10
5x5: sub 1:25
5BLD: sub 30
6x6: sub 2:55
7x7: sub 4:30
Megaminx: sub 1:10
Pyraminx: sub 6
Clock: sub 10
MBLD: 10points


----------



## etshy (Jul 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> *New Goals :*
> 5/5 Multiblind *Didn't practice *
> Megaminx BLD *Done*
> 
> ...



*New Goal:*
Work on my memo and image list

*DeadLine:*
End of July


----------



## uvafan (Jul 17, 2013)

My somewhat but not really realistic plan to become an all-rounder (all goals by the end of this year, 2013):
3x3: Already good enough
4x4: sub1
5x5: sub2
2x2: already good enough i guess
3BLD: sub1:45 
OH: Only event that I will really be practicing a ton on - sub18
3x3 FM: Understand commutators and insertions
3x3 WF: lol sub4 or something
Mega: Get a dayan mega, sub2
Pyra: Learn a decent method, sub10
SQ-1: Learn to solve it, sub50
Clock: Get one, learn to solve it, sub30
6x6: sub4:30
7x7: get one, sub6:30
4BLD: Learn it
5BLD: Learn it
MBLD: Get at least 7 points on an attempt

I will start working on this after worlds. Until worlds, I am just focusing on the events I am signed up for.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 17, 2013)

By the end of August:

2x2: learn all the CLLs
3x3: learn all the OLLs
4x4: get a real one
5x5: figure out how to solve the centers in less than 100 moves (STM). also average sub-4:30.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 17, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> By the end of August:
> 
> 2x2: learn all the CLLs
> *3x3: learn all the OLLs*
> ...



but why?
i need to learn how to solve centers in less than 100 moves also lol, although i do average sub4:30.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 17, 2013)

Goals to be completed by end of summer:

2x2-Be consistent sub 6 average
3x3-Sub 15 and learn all the OLLs
4x4-1:20 average
5x5-Learn to solve and average 3:30
Pyra-Practice more and sub 15 average

Also maybe learn to solve 3x3 blindfolded.


----------



## cubesonfire (Jul 21, 2013)

Till mid August
2x2 get sub 7.5 and learn half cll currently 8.5 no cll 
3x3 get sub 27 and learn 10 more f2l algorithms, also learn full pll currently 29 avg and with 17 permutations
Oh get sub 1:30
Bad learn it


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 22, 2013)

sub-17 consistent 2H
sub-20 consistent OH

Get serious about one of the following:

Pyra/Mega/2x2/4x4/5x5/Clock/BLD

Deadline - November 18th, 2013

EDIT: This is my 666th post, number of the devil, so I hope the devil helps me in achieving these goals :/


----------



## Joey VOV (Jul 22, 2013)

Goals for worlds um
3x3: sub 18 average and sub 16 single
2x2: um sub 6 is good
4x4: i hope for sub 1:30 
5x5: sub 3
6x6: don't DNF
Pyraminx: try to borrow somebody else's Shenshou Pyraminx and get sub 20 average


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm leaving tomorrow morning, so here are my goals for worlds:
2x2: sub-3 average. Make finals.
3x3: sub-10.5 avg, sub-9 single. Make third round.
*4x4: sub-38 avg, sub-35 single. Top 10 in finals.*
5x5: sub-1:35 avg, sub 1:25 single.
6x6: sub-3:30 avg
7x7: sub-5:30 avg
OH: sub-20 avg
Megaminx, Pyraminx: Don't care

Wish me luck!


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 24, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow morning, so here are my goals for worlds:
> 2x2: sub-3 average. Make finals.
> 3x3: sub-10.5 avg, sub-9 single. Make third round.
> *4x4: sub-38 avg, sub-35 single. Top 10 in finals.*
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Good luck!



Thanks! 

I just realized I'm not actually that good at 5x5 -_-


----------



## mande (Jul 25, 2013)

mande said:


> Goals for next comp (July 19-21):
> 
> 3BLD: sub 1:05 success
> 4BLD: sub 7 success
> ...



3BLD: Fail (1:07.xx success)
4BLD: Fail (3 DNFs [6:44.xx, 8:33.xx and 7:01.xx])
5BLD: Fail (3 DNFs [20:xx, 19:xx, 19:xx])
Multi: Success (11/11 in 48:xx)

Goals for my next comp (whenever it is) are same as above


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Got a Dayan 2x2. No clls
> Oh was easy. All else are fails. And forget zz. Back to CFOP.
> 4x4 was close. 1:32.xx
> 
> ...



A little overdue. Meh. 
Deadline: Start of school (aug 15 iirc)
2x2: sub-5 
3x3: sub-25 Roux (currently 30)
4x4: sub-1:30
5x5: sub-3 single. Sub-3:30 ao5
Mega: ""
Pyraminx: idk idc 
Square-1: get back to sub-40
OH: sub-30 ao5. 
Bld: sub-1:30 single. Do well
4bld: success and sub-10 attempt (hopefully same time) 
Get either a clock or a 6x6 (probably the clock)
3x3, 5x5, mega, and 4bld should be pretty easy.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 25, 2013)

Goals for the start of school:
2x2: lol
3x3: Consistent sub12
4x4: lol
5x5: Sub1:35
6x6: lol
7x7: Sub4:30
OH: Consistent sub18
Other puzzles: lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2013)

Get the Clock WR


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Get the Clock WR



Lol. Which one? Good luck.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. Which one? Good luck.



Single. which one were you thinking of?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Single. which one were you thinking of?



Average probably


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Get the Clock WR



All the best


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Single. which one were you thinking of?



average maybe?

also, good luck


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Single. which one were you thinking of?



Single. I'll buy a clock and race you to it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Single. I'll buy a clock and race you to it.



I'm not that good right now after taking a long break from not solving the clock.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm not that good right now after taking a long break from not solving the clock.



Ok. That's fine. I don't even own one.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2013)

TheCubeMaster said:


> You shouldn't really bother learning PLLs until at least sub 30 - 25 average. You should focus on your F2L a lot more as it's twice as important! I average about 28 - 29 (sub 30) and I am only recently considering learning PLLs. You should learn look ahead or f2l tricks or something like that which will improve your average by twice as much as what wasting your time learning 21 algorithms would do.



who are you talking to

also your wrong

I learn't full pll when I was barely sub 50


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm not that good right now after taking a long break from not solving the clock.



You'll be able to practise yourself back to WR speed in no time surely.

Mid august:
3bld: be able to sub-1 at least again
3: be able to sub-7 (avg12) again
oh: be able to sub-15 again


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2013)

5BLD said:


> You'll be able to practise yourself back to WR speed in no time surely.



Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 27, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I need to refine my goals to only what I find to be important and more reasonable.
> 
> 3x3: Sub 10, learn coll,
> 4x4:Sub 45, Master my parity algs
> ...



I am going to a comp next month so I want to set goals for that

Comp goals:

2x2 sub 5 maybe but who cares about 2x2 
3x3 sub 13.5 avg
4x4 sub 55 avg
5x5 sub 1:40 avg
7x7 sub 5 single
3bld just a success 
megaminx sub 1:30 avg
OH sub 35 I guess but I don't care about OH


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 29, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow morning, so here are my goals for worlds:
> 2x2: sub-3 average. Make finals.
> 3x3: sub-10.5 avg, sub-9 single. Make third round.
> *4x4: sub-38 avg, sub-35 single. Top 10 in finals.*
> ...



Okay so I failed at everything except 4x4 singe (32.09) and 5x5 (1:30.93 avg and 1:23.08 single). Herp Le derp.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2013)

6x6:
Sub-WR-single avg12
Deadline: Nats '14


----------



## Riley (Jul 30, 2013)

New Goals by Worlds:

2x2: Learn CLL (12 more... I can do this...) Nope
3x3: Sub 10.25 average of 100, sub 9 average of 12 Yes
4x4: Average 45ish Not really
5x5: Average Sub 1:30ish Kinda
OH: Average sub-19 Kinda
3BLD: Get a much higher success rate. 75%+ Not really
4BLD: Average sub-5 Not really
MBLD: Practice actually, 8/8  [No

Goals for AT Worlds:

2x2: lolsingle, sub 3.75 average Yep for average
3x3: Sub 8.68 single, Sub 10 average Booya!
4x4: Sub 42 single, Sub 47 average Yes for single
5x5: Sub 1:30 single, Sub 1:40 average Nope
6x6: Sub 3:30 single, Sub 3:45 average Nope
7x7: Make cutoff (which I probably won't, I don't do 7x7) Nope
OH: Sub 16 single, Sub 19 average Nope
BLD: Sub 30 Nope... the 31 was great though 
4BLD: Sub 6 Nope
5BLD: Success Nope
MBLD: 10 points+ Nope, but close...
Pyra: lolsingle, sub 9 average Nope
Mega: Sub 1:20 single, Sub 1:30 average Nope, still did decent though considering not much practice
FMC: lol, use my method that got me 32... CFOP! Nope, but I used new techniques I learned from Brest like pseudo blocks, etc.
Feet: Err... Sub 2 single, Sub 2:30 mo3 Did decent, with a 1:28 single and 1:39 average

Overall, a great comp, I got a PB for most PB's broken.  I met so many awesome people, raced with some of the top in the world; it was great. Probably my most fun experience ever.

Goals for Berkeley (next week):

2x2: lolsingle, sub 3.59 average
3x3: sub 8 single, sub 9.5 average
4x4: sub 40 single, sub 47 average
OH: Sub 20 average
Pyra: Don't really care
BLD: Sub-30


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 30, 2013)

2x2 learn cll/sub 5 avg with ortega til then
3bld: way better success rate
3x3: sub 17 avg1000 (about 500+done), sub 10 single pref NL
4x4: sub 1 single, sub 1:20 avg12
5x5: lol sub 2:30single...complete an average


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 2, 2013)

I switched to colour neutrality last Sunday, but that doesn't mean I'm any good at it XD. Since I want to be quite efficient about this and have my solve times accurately depict my progress with other colours, I neglect solving green cross unless it is extremely easy. At the moment my times are all over the place, ranging from the odd sub-15 to well into the 20s XD, I think my average would be ~17-18. I had a smooth 11 today on orange, it had an x-cross (for once it was actually intentional XD) and OLL skip. 

Watching Cameron solving has motivated me to put more thought into solving the cross, and I have now been doing loads of x-cross practice . At the moment I have difficulty planning much of the solution to an x-cross during inspection, I usually plan about half and am forced to find the remaining pieces after I've executed whatever I planned in inspection. 

Goals:
- I want my solves with other colours to become as natural as my solves with green cross, I'm aware that some have found this near impossible . I hope to achieve this within a few months time.
- Go to Australian Nationals.
- If I go to Nationals, get a sub-14 average (with CN, of course ). 
- Improve at planning x-crosses in inspection.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 3, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Got it already.
> Sub 25 Roux by the end of next month.
> Then Sub 20 with Roux by the end of November.
> Sub 2 megaminx by the end of November.
> Then sub 1:30 by the end of... February.


Few more for Australian Nationals.
Sub 30 CN Roux
Sub 2:15 Megaminx
Sub 40 OH Roux


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

By Decemberish:

Sub-10 on 3x3
Sub-35 on 4x4
Sub-1:10 on 5x5


----------



## Riley (Aug 4, 2013)

Riley said:


> Goals for Berkeley (next week):
> 
> 2x2: lolsingle, sub 3.59 average
> 3x3: sub 8 single, sub 9.5 average
> ...



I didn't reach any of those goals, except Pyra, in which I got a PB average of 8.40. Yay for not caring. I should probably do that for other events.

New goals by August 24:
Finish Pi, U, and T COLL
3x3: Sub 10 avg100
3BLD: Sub-20 single on camera

Goals for BASC Summer 2013:
3x3: Don't care
3BLD: Don't care


----------



## ottozing (Aug 4, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Forgot about this XDDD
> 
> Got a 10.38 avg100 today and a 9.71 avg12 a while back.
> 
> ...



Worlds was an absolute blast. Probably the best few days of my life <3


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 4, 2013)

New goals:
Sub 15 soon. Edit: somehow already achieved this, new goal: sub 13 by December.
Edit 2: Just got sub 14, now I am going to go for sub 12 by my birthday in December. 
Going to try to learn OLLCP instead of just COLL


----------



## kaixax555 (Aug 24, 2013)

Lots of goals so I shall consolidate here

By end of this year:
2x2: sub-5 or better, probably learn CLL as well
3x3: sub-10 Cross + F2L, sub-15 average
3x3 OH: at least sub-30 consistently
4x4: at least learn Yau, average 1.5 minutes or under
5x5: average 2.5 minutes or under

By Singapore Open 2014 (if there is one)
2x2: sub-4 single, sub-5 average
3x3: sub-13 single, sub-15 average
3x3 OH: sub-25 single, sub-30 average
4x4: sub-1 min single, average below 1 min 20 seconds
5x5: sub-2 single, sub-3 average

Basically, top 10 in Singapore for all categories


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 25, 2013)

By end of year :

3x3: sub-15 consistent
OH: sub-20 consistent

Other events are stupid


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> A little overdue. Meh.
> Deadline: Start of school (aug 15 iirc)
> 2x2: sub-5 Ao12 sub-5
> 3x3: sub-25 Roux (currently 30) I quit roux. So no. But did well with CFOP.
> ...



Nice. Pro. 

Deadline: Homecoming (end of September) 
3x3: new PB single. Sub-16 ao12
4x4: sub-1:10
5x5: sub-2:15 single, sub-2:30 avg
Megaminx: ""
OH: Practice again. 
Bld: practice. Sub-1:20 single
4bld: get my success


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 25, 2013)

3x3- SUB 10 AVERAGE BY END OF THE YEAR


----------



## ether (Aug 25, 2013)

By end of the year:

2x2-Finish CLL + Learn EG-1, sub-4
3x3-Sub-15
4x4-Sub-1
5x5 (If I have time)-Sub-2:30


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 25, 2013)

To the end of this year:
3x3x3: now I'm sub-20 and can't grown more, so quit a few months
4x4x4: sub-1
3BLD: sub-1:30


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 25, 2013)

By end februari 2014 (2 year aniversary and b day)
3x3 sub 9.5 avg now 10.5 11.5
4x4 sub48 now 53 
5x5 sub1.35 now 1.50
2x2 sub3.2 now 3.7
Pyraminx sub 6 now 7
Oh sub25 now 28


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 4, 2013)

*Goal:
*Learn CFOP

*Deadline:
*Summer 2014


----------



## rj (Sep 4, 2013)

Goal: 
Sub 20 on 3x3
Sub 2 on 4x4
Sub 4 on 5x5

Deadline: 2014


----------



## Patrick M (Sep 4, 2013)

sub 15 ao1000 by december (pref), or at least sub 14 ao1000 by the end of april. 

4x4: Not suck. Sub 1:20 overall 
5x5: actually practice it (averaging 2 minutes would be excellent)
Deadline for 4-5: End of next summer

2x2: Learn some CLL, pref all, by end of next summer.

Competition wise, I want a sub 14 official single and sub16 average. These are very reasonable and I get these kinds of times very often at home. Also I'd love to get podium in 3x3. That'd make my day/year ^^



TheNextFeliks said:


> Nice. Pro.
> 
> Deadline: Homecoming (end of September)
> 3x3: new PB single. Sub-16 ao12
> ...



If the deadline is homecoming you could add "Get a hot date for homecoming". 
Haha. Seriously tho.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 12, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> *- All singles done officially*
> 
> *Deadline: UK Open 2013*
> 
> ...



Scratch that. Ceeb with bigBLD >.<
*New goal: Hit top 20 in UK sum of ranks for single and average (current ranks are 24 and 32)*
Deadline: End of 2013

Unofficial goals (global averages, same deadline):
2x2 - sub-4.5, learn CLL
3x3 - sub-18, learn COLL, sub-20 with PCMS
4x4 - sub-1:05
5x5 - sub-2:00
6x6 - sub-4:00
7x7 - sub-6:30
clock - within .5 of UWR's (so 5/12/100 - 5.70/6.22/6.95)
mega - sub-1:30
pyra - sub-7
sq-1 - sub-35, learn parity CP and 1/2 of EP
maybe learn 4bld or sth


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Nice. Pro.
> 
> Deadline: Homecoming (end of September)
> 3x3: new PB single. Sub-16 *Yes both*
> ...



Updating since I beat almost all
Same deadline

2x2: do an ao100 sub-6. Will take like 30 minutes. 
3x3: do an ao100 one weekend. Sub-18 at least
4x4: Sub-1:15 avg, sub-1 single
5x5: Same
Megaminx: Same
OH: sub-35 ao12. Done it before but haven't practiced in a while
BLD: Idc just do some
4bld: Do one each weekend

@Patrick M
I moved to a different school. And all of the girls I know now have dates. Seriously everyone. If I don't meet a cute girl by the end of this week, I think I quit.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 12, 2013)

2x2: Get a WitTwo or a Dayan and learn CLL
3x3: Sub 15 by Chiwthmas
3bld: get dat memo down
Pyra: Learn LBL algos


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 22, 2013)

GOALS

become the cookie clicker champion !


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> By Decemberish:
> 
> Sub-10 on 3x3
> Sub-35 on 4x4
> Sub-1:10 on 5x5



Progress!
9.7x avg100 on 3x3
34.55 avg12 on 4x4
1:18 avg5 on 5x5


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

3x3 - Get a sub 10 average of 5 by Christmas, and a sub 8 single. 
More 3x3.. 
Get a sub 14 average at cubetcha, maybe a sub 10 single?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Updating since I beat almost all
> Same deadline
> 
> 2x2: do an ao100 sub-6. Will take like 30 minutes. *Sub-5 ao100 *
> ...



Deadline: let's say Halloween so a month 
2x2: could care less 
3x3: sub-17 ao25. 
4x4: same
5x5: sub-2:15 single sub-2:30 avg
Megaminx: ""
Pyraminx: sub-10 ao25
OH: sub-30 ao12
BLD: don't care
FMC: do a couple
Clock: buy one, get sub-whatever I feel like

That sounds reasonable for most.


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 2x2: could care less



*couldn't 

I have some goals(too many) aswell:

2x2: relearn ortega(I stopped doing 2x2 quite a while ago)
3x3: Get consistent sub 25, maybe even sub 20. Learn the rest of COLL(can do H and Pi, i may ignore sune/a-sune)
Oh and finally learn M2 for BLD and BLD overall.
4x4: Finally learn a better OLL parity alg. Overall get better at the substeps. Get sub 1:30.
5x5: Practise.. I'm not sure if I have a goal, I'm not even sub 4 yet so no specific thing to practise.
6x6: Fix the cube, I'm not sure I'l get into 6x6, but I said that about 5x5 aswell..
7x7: Have fun doing solves, I suck at it. 

Overall: Learn the difference between "practice" and "practise" , stop practising too many things at once.

Deadline I guess I'll say 3x3 sub 25/20, COLL and maybe 4x4 sub 1:30 until the end of the year.

The rest I'll do in between without time pressure.


----------



## rj (Sep 29, 2013)

Get a sub 20 ao5. Sub 2 on 4x4.


----------



## Riley (Sep 29, 2013)

Goals by Oct. 12:

3BLD: Sub 30 avg12
3x3: Sub 9.7 avg100, sub 6 single
4BLD: Sub 4 consistently


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 29, 2013)

Goals by October 11th, so I can be sure on the 12th. 

OH: Sub17.5 avg100 DO IT KEATON DO IT DO IT
6x6: Sub3:05 avg12


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 29, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Goals by October 11th, so I can be sure on the 12th.
> 
> OH: Sub17.5 avg100 DO IT KEATON DO IT DO IT
> 6x6: Sub3:05 avg12



I thought you despised 6x6?


----------



## rj (Sep 29, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I thought you despised 6x6?



Despising something is no reason to not practice it.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 30, 2013)

rj said:


> Despising something is no reason to not practice it.



It's a pretty good reason...

Goals for Harvard: 
3x3: sub-Sydney
5x5: sub-1:30 single/sub-1:40 avg
Pyra: An avg I can be proud of.


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2013)

rj said:


> Despising something is no reason to not practice it.



Of course. Why practice an event you love when you can sit and be miserable?


----------



## rj (Sep 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Of course. Why practice an event you love when you can sit and be miserable?



You can grow to like it with practice. I used to hate OH. I'm sub-60 now. I practiced some, and learned to love it.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 30, 2013)

I want to be
sub 15 at 3x3
sub 3 at 2x2 
sub 1:00 at 4x4
sub 2:00 at 5x5
sub 4:00 6x6
sub 6:00 at 7x7
sub 2:00 at megaminx

beforw my next comp I go to which should be NZ nationals 2013 which is planned to be on the 8th of dec


----------



## BoBoGuy (Sep 30, 2013)

Goals: sub-11 3x3 official avg. by Feb.2014
sub-45 4x4 avg. by same date
sub-1:40 5x5 avg. by March 2014
learn all CLLs and some e.g.-1 by Jan. 2014
sub-19 3OH official avg. by Jan.2014


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2013)

rj said:


> You can grow to like it with practice. I used to hate OH. I'm sub-60 now. I practiced some, and learned to love it.



I hate OH. I average sub 50. I still hate it, and I have no intent on getting faster..


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 30, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> It's a pretty good reason...
> 
> Goals for Harvard:
> 3x3: sub-Sydney
> ...



Who is this Sydney you speak of??


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I hate OH. I average sub 50. I still hate it, and I have no intent on getting faster..



Lolololol this was seriously funny.

But, it's true, I'm terrible at 4x4 and I never think of practicing...maybe I should get a better cube


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

Goal: Stop putting it off and actually practice 4BLD
Deadline: The comp I'm going to in less than two weeks that has 4BLD >_>


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I thought you despised 6x6?



But I want top100 Q_Q


----------



## rj (Sep 30, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Lolololol this was seriously funny.
> 
> But, it's true, I'm terrible at 4x4 and I never think of practicing...maybe I should get a better cube



Yeah, a bad 4x4 makes you hate practice.


----------



## TDM (Sep 30, 2013)

rj said:


> Yeah, a bad 4x4 makes you hate practice.


Same with my V-cube 5. It's worse than any Rubik's brand I've ever tried. I just tried doing F R U R' U' F' on it to see how fast I could do it.
V-cube 5: 3.22, 3.37, 2.86, 3.22, 3.95, 3.06
SS 4x4: 1.05, 1.02, 0.81, 1.18, 1.10, 0.75
Shuangren: 0.70, 0.76, 0.80, 0.66, 0.65, 0.57
Lubed+tensioned ZhanChi: 1.01, 0.63, 0.57, 1.67, 0.52, 0.59
That's quite a big difference. I know it isn't broken in yet, but I just don't want to break it in because I hate using it. This is exactly why I never practised 5x5.

And a goal, as this is the goals thread: Get 3/3 MBLD by the end of October.


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2013)

rj said:


> Yeah, a bad 4x4 makes you hate practice.



No. My 4x4 is decent. Parity is why I hate it.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 30, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Goals before September ends:*
> 2x2 - Start learning CLL
> 3x3 - Finish learning OLL, Sub-16 ao5
> 4x4 - Sub 1:00 ao5
> ...


_2x2 - Finished learning :tu
3x3 - Finished learning & sub-14 ao5 :tu
4x4 - Yes, but only just :tu
5x5 - Sub-2 mate :tu
6x6 - Yep :tu
7x7 - Woo :tu
OH - No, but pretty close 
Feet - Nahhhh 
FMC - Hmmm yeah I suppose :tu
Pyraminx - :tu
Megaminx - Yeah boi :tu
Clock - Tud lad :tu
Sq1 - Yeah I guess, don't really know algs though :tu
3BLD - More or less :tu Haven't learnt comms really
4BLD - no 
5BLD - Yeah! :tu
MBLD - Naturally :tu
I achieved almost all of them, which is good _

*New Goals !
Deadline - 1st Jan 2014*
2x2 - Start learning EG-1, sub-3 ao100
3x3 - Sub-12 ao5
4x4 - Sub-50 ao5
5x5 - Sub-1:30 ao5
6x6 - Find a good 6x6
7x7 - Sub-4:40 mo3
OH - Sub-26 ao5
Feet - Stop doing it
FMC - Sub 20 official single
Pyraminx - Sub 6 ao12
Megaminx - Sub 1:40 ao5
Clock - Sub 7 ao12
Sq1 - Pfffft, sub50 ao5
3BLD - Get some sub-1:00 singles
4BLD - Get some sub-10 singles
5BLD - Improve accuracy a lot
MBLD - n/n where n>10


----------



## rj (Sep 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No. My 4x4 is decent. Parity is why I hate it.



Parity is fun! It lets you manipulate LL!


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2013)

rj said:


> Parity is fun! It lets you manipulate LL!



Yes. I solve parity using the same alg for 1 unoriented edge on 3x3.


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2013)

New goals: Sub 10 single at cubetcha, sub 14 average. Sub 1:30 4x4 average, sub 2:30 average on 5x5.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yes. I solve parity using the same alg for 1 unoriented edge on 3x3.



wut


----------



## rj (Sep 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yes. I solve parity using the same alg for 1 unoriented edge on 3x3.



You cheat, then.


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2013)

rj said:


> You cheat, then.



Nah it's just so mind blowing that you refuse to believe it.


----------



## rj (Sep 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Nah it's just so mind blowing that you refuse to believe it.



You're not Frank Morris, or are you?


----------



## uvafan (Oct 5, 2013)

By Nov. 9:
pyra sub6 avg100
3BLD successful sub1:45 ao12
4x4 order a replacement inner part cuz I lose stuff
By Nov. 16:
sub6:30 7x7 mo3
sub2 5x5 ao12
sub2 mega avg5
sub1:40 3BLD successful ao12
By Nov. 23:
sub6:15 7x7 mo3
sub1:55 5x5 avg12
sub1:55 mega avg5


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> New goals: Sub 10 single at cubetcha, sub 14 average. Sub 1:30 4x4 average, sub 2:30 average on 5x5.



Ok uhh let's see here
2x2- Made it, goal wasn't posted here but I wanted a sub 5 average, sub 4 single 
3x3- Way better than I would've hoped for..
12.88 average, 10.06 single 
4x4- 1:20ish? Sub 1:20 single I think. I made the cutoff. 
5x5- no.. I suck.


----------



## ianliu64 (Oct 9, 2013)

Get sub-15 ao5


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 10, 2013)

Get sub-20 at the comp next thursday  First Brisbane comp :3


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 10, 2013)

3x3= sub 15 average global average before 2014!


----------



## mickael (Oct 10, 2013)

Goals to my next comp (dec. 21th)
3x3 : sub 30
3BLD : sub 2:00
MultiBLD : 2/2 sub 5:00
FM : <33
4x4 : have an official time that is not DNF


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 10, 2013)

Goal: Get to sub-9 before Jay.


----------



## Roman (Oct 10, 2013)

Roman said:


> Goals for this summer:
> 6BLD UWR (Done)
> 7BLD UWR
> 8BLD UWR
> 9BLD UWR



I just remembered it. Well, I've done it 

And now new goal.
As some of you may know, for some reason I can't solve cubes so far. When I get better (I think November-December), I will try... Yes, 11BLD


----------



## Username (Oct 10, 2013)

Roman said:


> Yes, 11BLD



WAT


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 10, 2013)

Roman said:


> Yes, 11BLD


Lad


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 10, 2013)

Roman said:


> I just remembered it. Well, I've done it
> 
> And now new goal.
> As some of you may know, for some reason I can't solve cubes so far. When I get better (I think November-December), I will try... Yes, 11BLD



You are so amazing . . . That is just crazy!


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 10, 2013)

Goals for Antelope Fall this Saturday

2x2: beat current official average
3x3: Don't care at all
4x4: beat current official average
5x5: sub-1:20 average
7x7: sub-3:40 average
OH: sub-23 average
3BLD: sub-1:45
4BLD: success


----------



## Iggy (Oct 10, 2013)

Roman said:


> I just remembered it. Well, I've done it
> 
> And now new goal.
> As some of you may know, for some reason I can't solve cubes so far. When I get better (I think November-December), I will try... Yes, 11BLD


----------



## Riley (Oct 14, 2013)

Riley said:


> Goals by Oct. 12:
> 
> 3BLD: Sub 30 avg12
> 3x3: Sub 9.7 avg100, sub 6 single
> 4BLD: Sub 4 consistently



None achieved... 

Goals by Nov. 2:

3BLD: Get faster...
3x3: Sub 9.7 avg100, sub 6 single,
4x4: 40 sub 40's
Pyra: Learn keyhole


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 18, 2013)

Practice Pyraminx. 
Getting good is irrelevant, the goal is just to practice.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Goal: Get to sub-9 before Jay.



I can't let this happen 

btw we should like Skype sometime


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 18, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Practice Pyraminx.
> Getting good is irrelevant, the goal is just to practice.



Race to sub-5 avg100?


----------



## kcl (Oct 18, 2013)

Roman said:


> I just remembered it. Well, I've done it
> 
> And now new goal.
> As some of you may know, for some reason I can't solve cubes so far. When I get better (I think November-December), I will try... Yes, 11BLD



Inb4 success on first try


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 19, 2013)

By beginning of new year, sub 20 average with Roux


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Oct 19, 2013)

By the end of 2013.
3x3: Sub 16, learn bld, coll and wv
4x4: Sub 1 consistently, Sub 45 single
5x5: Sub 2 
7x7: Sub 6


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Race to sub-5 avg100?



I don't think you understand how much I suck. I avg like 9


----------



## uvafan (Oct 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Race to sub-5 avg100?


I'm in - I got down to low6 with keyhole but learned 1-flip a few days ago and average 8 with that now.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 19, 2013)

uvafan said:


> I'm in - I got down to low6 with keyhole but learned 1-flip a few days ago and average 8 with that now.



That's pretty much the exact same thing as me except one second faster for each.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Oct 21, 2013)

By November 12th, 2013:
Preform F2L in under 20 seconds intuitively.
Finish learning FULL PLL. 
Sub-35 single.
AVG 45s.
Currently:
F2L : 49.17 avg of 5 . 54.4 of 12.
PLL: A perms, E perm, U perms, Z, H, J perms, T perms, Ra perm.
single : 48.9 s


----------



## Aaron Shukert (Oct 21, 2013)

Get a Sub 30 average This week. I quit around there, but im back at it


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2013)

Finnish learning SQ1 and get sub 30 by the end of the year.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Finnish learning SQ1



This is a personal goals thread, why do you care what other people learn?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> This is a personal goals thread, why do you care what other people learn?



Was that necessary? Maybe you could also have quoted the whole post?


----------



## Wassili (Oct 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Was that necessary? Maybe you could also have quoted the whole post?



I'm pretty sure he was making a pun out of his misspelling of "finish"


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 22, 2013)

Ah, sorry. My bad..


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Race to sub-5 avg100?





uvafan said:


> I'm in - I got down to low6 with keyhole but learned 1-flip a few days ago and average 8 with that now.



I'm in too.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Race to sub-5 avg100?





uvafan said:


> I'm in - I got down to low6 with keyhole but learned 1-flip a few days ago and average 8 with that now.





Ickathu said:


> I'm in too.



Well... I guess I'm in. I'm a lot slower than you guys, but then again, my time was almost doubled (13-7) like 4 days ago, so we'll see how this goes...


----------



## lunchmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

By 2014:

3x3 CFOP- Sub 12 average
3x3 OH- Sub 25 average
3x3 Roux- Sub 20 average
3x3 BLD- Get a success. 
4x4- Sub 50 average
5x5- Sub 1:50 average
2x2- Sub 4 average


----------



## Frubix (Oct 22, 2013)

lunchmaster said:


> By 2014:
> 
> 3x3 CFOP- Sub 12 average
> 3x3 OH- Sub 25 average
> ...



My goals for 2014 are exactly the same, only for 5x5 my goal is sub-2:10 and I don't do Roux


----------



## userman (Oct 25, 2013)

avg100 sub23 (3x3) within this month.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well... I guess I'm in. I'm a lot slower than you guys, but then again, my time was almost doubled (13-7) like 4 days ago, so we'll see how this goes...



Erm, I beat this a couple days ago.


----------



## RubrumAqua (Oct 26, 2013)

*Goal*
Get Sub 20 Avg of 12
*Deadline*
March 2014

Progress:

Current AVG of 12: 20.00 - 24.00


----------



## 1LastSolve (Oct 27, 2013)

*Goal:*
Learn 4-Look Last Layer
*Deadline:*
June of 2014. I don't want to rush myself because I have a lot of academic things and sports to deal with.


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 27, 2013)

*GOAL:*
Sub 20 average of 12
*DEADLINE:*
January 1, 2014

Progress:
39.34 Ao5
28.61 single


----------



## cubeaddicted (Oct 29, 2013)

*Goal:*
Learn full ZB method.
*Deadline:*
March 2016


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2013)

Goals for Melbourne Spring and Melbourne Cube day

2x2 - OcR average or at least something fairly close to it. Sub 1.61 single because my 1.61 was 5 moves *** -_-
3x3 - Sub 10 average
4x4 - Sub 42 average
5x5 - Sub 1:27 average
6x6/7x7/OH/mega - Don't really care
Pyra - Low 5 average
Sq-1 - Sub 25 average, sub 20 single
MBLD - 1/2 lol


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2013)

cubeaddicted said:


> *Goal:*
> Learn full ZB method.
> *Deadline:*
> March 2016


Good luck. You may want to learn ZZ-a, as that's over 300 fewer algs than ZB.


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 30, 2013)

*Goal:*

Learn full OLL. I stopped bothering AGES ago, and a quick check on the wiki tells me that, as of tonight, I know 31. 

*Deadline:*

End of the year... why not!


----------



## cubemaste r (Nov 1, 2013)

lern full pll21/21 and sub 30 ao5 33.27(1st to december 2013)
full fredric method and a blindfolded solve and ortaga and sub 20 ao5(1st to january 2014)
3/3 blindfolded solve and sub 20 ao100(17 april 2014)


----------



## CubeSurfer (Nov 3, 2013)

*Goal:*

Learn 4-Look LL

*Deadline:*

By November 16th (As I have already finished with 2-look OLL)


----------



## CubeSurfer (Nov 3, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> *Goal:*
> Learn 4-Look Last Layer
> *Deadline:*
> June of 2014. I don't want to rush myself because I have a lot of academic things and sports to deal with.


 I guarantee you can learn it faster than that. I have been learning one alg every couple of days, and just drilling them over and over in my free time until I have them by muscle memory. I started a few weeks ago and I am already done with 2-look OLL.


----------



## NikkHales (Nov 3, 2013)

*Goal:*
_Learn OH OLL and PLL
Sub 25 avg on OH_
*Deadline:*
_21December of 2013 c: before competition_


----------



## thesolver (Nov 3, 2013)

*Goal*
Consistent Sub20 average.
Learn most of the plls.
*Deadline*
Mid December 2013


----------



## JHLuka (Nov 3, 2013)

*Goal*
Sub-20 Average (around 28/29/30 right now)
*Deadline*
January 2014


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Deadline: let's say Halloween so a month
> 2x2: couldn't care less *Nuff said*
> 3x3: sub-17 ao25. *Maybe. I think so with Maru CX-3*
> 4x4: same*1:14.xx avg so yes, 1:03 single so no*
> ...



*Deadline: December 1st*

3x3: learn full l2lk
4x4: sub-1 single, sub-1:10 average
5x5: sub-2:15 single, sub-2:30 average
Megaminx: ""
BLD: Get back into it. Sub-1:45 or something 
FMC: Do some more

Just overall, practice different things more. And maybe buy a 6x6. 3x3 might be tough. 100+ algs in a month.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 3, 2013)

not let cubing take over school again


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> not let cubing take over school again



I'm with you there :/


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'm with you there :/


Same. I have GCSEs this year. Except it isn't "again" for me as this is still my first year cubing.


----------



## stian (Nov 4, 2013)

*Short term goals (Within 31.December)*
2x2: Learn Ortega (sub 10 singel)
3x3: Sub 30 singel (Pb is now 33.99)
4x4: Sub 2
5x5: Sub 4
6x6: Learn it
7x7: Learn it

*Long term goals, within 1 year*
2x2: Sub 5 singel, sub 9 average.
3x3: Sub 20 singel, sub 25 average 
4x4: Sub 1:10
5x5: Sub 2:40
6x6: No goal yet, just learn it and get faster
7x7: No goal yet, just learn it and get faster


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

TDM said:


> Same. I have GCSEs this year. Except it isn't "again" for me as this is still my first year cubing.



Lol same :/ I started in January.. As much as I love it, it can get distracting in school 

Anyway, goals:

I met my goal of a sub 10 average of 5 before 1 year of Cubing! It has been 10 months, probably the best 10 of my life. 
Next goal is a sub 10 average of 12, sub 12 maybe sub 11 global average


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 4, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> not let cubing take over school again



I'm more like not letting school take over cubing time.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 4, 2013)

By June 15, 2014

3x3 CFOP Avg sub 20 Consistently

3x3 Learn halfway full OLL

3x3 OH get sub 40

3x3 BLD Get a solve.

4x4 Avg Sub 1:30

5x5 Learn Parity

2x2 Full CLL

2x2 AVG sub 4


----------



## CubeSurfer (Nov 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I'm more like not letting school take over cubing time.


 Haha exactly right!


----------



## cube (Nov 5, 2013)

Get megaminx times to sub 2 and eventually sub 130..... It's a long road but its a lot of fun...


----------



## Phillip1847 (Nov 14, 2013)

Phillip1847 said:


> By November 12th, 2013:
> Preform F2L in under 20 seconds intuitively.
> Finish learning FULL PLL.
> Sub-35 single.
> ...



Finished all. 
I know full PLL, average around 37s, and my single is 25.78. I do my F2L + cross in about 25 seconds, and I suck at the cross.


By 2/1/2013:
Know full Winter Variation and be proficient with ZZ, 10 seconds behind CFOP.
Sub 20 single. 25s average w/ any method.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Goals for Melbourne Spring and Melbourne Cube day
> 
> 2x2 - OcR average or at least something fairly close to it. Sub 1.61 single because my 1.61 was 5 moves *** -_-
> 3x3 - Sub 10 average
> ...



Ok I got my 3x3, Pyra, and Sq-1 goals. Also really happy with my 2x2 average and not actually that fussed about OcR lol. Now to not screw up bigcubes again


----------



## Riley (Nov 14, 2013)

By next comp, Feb. 8th... or January maybe if Stanford is gj...

2x2: Sub 3.5 avg100, finish CLL (almost done...)
3x3: Sub 9.75 avg100
4x4: Sub 42 avg100
BLD: Get back to where I was around Worlds...
Mega: Sub 1:20 avg100


----------



## Millet (Nov 14, 2013)

*Goal*
Learn all ZBLL-T algorithms and recognition
*Deadline*
December 31, 23:59.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 14, 2013)

Goals learn more SQ-1 algs by Dec. 7th.


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 14, 2013)

3x3:Get sub 30 by liberty science 2013
3x3 OH:Get sub 1 by liberty science 2013
4x4: learn yau by liberty science 2013
2x2: get sub 10 by liberty science 2013

Learn full pll by liberty science 2013


----------



## ottozing (Nov 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Ok I got my 3x3, Pyra, and Sq-1 goals. Also really happy with my 2x2 average and not actually that fussed about OcR lol. Now to not screw up bigcubes again



Did slightly better for 4x4 and 5x5 than my old comp PB averages. Also got a 9.73 3x3 avg which is hella cool. Then there's the 2x2 OcR avg even though I "wasn't even actually fussed about OcR". My official single for 2x2 is still a 5 move 1.61 XD


----------



## Dene (Nov 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Did slightly better for 4x4 and 5x5 than my old comp PB averages. Also got a 9.73 3x3 avg which is hella cool. Then there's the 2x2 OcR avg even though I "wasn't even actually fussed about OcR". My official single for 2x2 is still a 5 move 1.61 XD



I still got you over on 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7  . Just by one ranking for 5x5 single!


----------



## uvafan (Nov 24, 2013)

(by end of year)/(by River Hill(sometime in February))
2x2: learn CLL(cuz sum of ranks)/sub4 avg100
3x3: lol/lol
4x4: sub48 avg12/sub44 avg12
5x5: sub1:45 avg12/sub1:35 avg12
7x7: sub5 mo3/sub4:30 mo3
OH: sub20 avg100/sub19 avg100
BLD: sub1:15 avg5/sub1:15 avg12


----------



## Username (Nov 24, 2013)

Goals (All Global Avg):
*2x2:* Sub3
*3x3:* Sub10
*4x4:* Sub44
*OH:* Sub19

*Deadline:* Finnish Open 2014


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 24, 2013)

Go to another competition soon. Don't care when but soon.


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 24, 2013)

*Goal*
Sub 25 Avg
*Deadline*
Ending of the year 2013


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> *Deadline: December 1st*
> 
> 3x3: learn full l2lk*I quit l2lk*
> 4x4: sub-1 single, sub-1:10 average*No and yes*
> ...



Deadline: Christmas

3x3: learn full cmll. Sub-17 average
4x4: sub-1 single, sub-1:05 avg
5x5: sub-2 single, sub-2:15 avg
Bld: do some
Fmc: do some

Test a cube. 

School: all A's (end of semester is Christmas break)


----------



## Artic (Dec 4, 2013)

*Goal:*
Sub 20 average.
*Deadline:*
End of 2013.

I started cubing in January of 2013 so it's been 11 months since I first got into it. When I started I told myself I'd reach sub 20 average by December 31, 2013. Well, my current average is *26.xx* seconds. So I'm about 6 seconds off my target. I've come a long way, but there's more work to do.

Does anyone think I can drop 6 seconds in December? How hard is the transition from 26 seconds to sub 20? It seems like sub 20 is one of the toughest initial barriers to break through.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 8, 2013)

*Goals:*


*Goal**Event**Progress**Date Completed**To break a world record once**Cubing since November 2013* Sub-30 Average of 1003x3: CFOPCompletedMarch 2013Sub-25 Average of 1003x3: CFOPCompletedMay 2014Sub-20 Average of 1003x3: CFOPCompletedSeptember 2014Sub-15 Average of 1003x3: CFOPIn ProgressSub-30 Single3x3: CFOPCompletedDecember 2013Sub-25 Single3x3: CFOPCompletedJanuary 2013Sub-20 Single3x3: CFOPCompletedFebruary 2013Sub-15 Single3x3: CFOPCompletedMay 2014Sub-10 Single3x3: CFOPCompletedSeptember 2014Sub-8 Single3x3: CFOPIn ProgressLearn Method3x3: ZZCompletedSeptember 2014Sub-45 Average of 100OH: ZZIn ProgressSub-25 SingleOH: ZZIn ProgressSub-10 Average of 1002x2: OrtegaCompletedMarch 2014Sub-6 Average of 1002x2: OrtegaIn ProgressSub-5 NL Single2x2: OrtegaCompletedFebruary 2013Sub-2 NL Single2x2: EG-1CompletedMarch 2014Sub-1 NL Single2x2In ProgressSub-2:00 Average of 1004x4: HoyaCompletedJuly 2014Sub-1:30 Average of 1004x4: HoyaIn ProgressSub-1:30 NL single4x4: HoyaCompletedMay 2014Sub-1:00 NL single4x4: HoyaIn Progress *Learning algs* OH COLL3x3: ZZIn ProgressN/AOH OLL3x3: ZZCompletedMay 2014OH PLL3x3: ZZCompletedApril 2014ZBLL3x3: ZZIn ProgressN/ACLL2x2: CLLIn ProgressN/APLL3x3: CFOPCompleted with extra algsDecember 2013OLL3x3: CFOPCompleted with extra algsJanuary 2013COLL3x3: CFOPIn ProgressN/A


----------



## Bunyanderman (Dec 8, 2013)

Sub 10 avg of 5 on 3x3. Deadline Jan. 2014.
Pb avg of 5 10.22.


----------



## JE007 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Goals*
Learn full PLL --> 6 Jan 2014 (only need tod learn the G-perms and the Na-perm)
Sub-20 avg5 --> end of Jan 2014 (best 21.58)


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Race to sub-5 avg100?





uvafan said:


> I'm in - I got down to low6 with keyhole but learned 1-flip a few days ago and average 8 with that now.





Ickathu said:


> I'm in too.





yoshinator said:


> Well... I guess I'm in. I'm a lot slower than you guys, but then again, my time was almost doubled (13-7) like 4 days ago, so we'll see how this goes...




I got a 4.984 ao100.

6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, (9.188), 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, (7.473), 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, (3.167), 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, (7.753), 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, (14.524), (2.670), 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, (3.135), 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, (8.533), 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, (2.685), 5.148, 6.131, (2.964), 4.883, 3.541, 3.884

EDIT: rolled it to get 4.782
3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, (7.753), 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, (14.524), (2.670), 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, (3.135), 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, (7.020), (8.533), 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, (2.685), 5.148, 6.131, (2.964), 4.883, 3.541, 3.884, 4.212, 3.791, 5.631, 4.743, 3.292, 5.163, 4.617, 5.804, 6.630, 4.024, 5.304, (7.566), 3.447, 5.163, 3.853, 5.101, 4.555, 4.883, 5.881, 4.595, 4.181, 4.773, 3.697, 5.085, 6.630, (3.207), 6.880, 3.292, 4.337, 4.056, 4.415, 6.817, 4.535, 4.415


----------



## uvafan (Dec 8, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> I got a 4.984 ao100.
> 
> 6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, (9.188), 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, (7.473), 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, (3.167), 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, (7.753), 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, (14.524), (2.670), 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, (3.135), 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, (8.533), 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, (2.685), 5.148, 6.131, (2.964), 4.883, 3.541, 3.884



Antoine won a while ago... gj though


----------



## arvind1999 (Dec 8, 2013)

Goals(Global Averages):

2x2: Sub 3
3x3: Sub 10
4x4: Sub 50
Pyraminx: Sub 7
Clock: Sub 15
OH: Sub 20

Deadline: April 2014


----------



## Shah (Dec 8, 2013)

Goals:

3x3: consistent sub 25 average
FMC: practice

Deadline: February 2013


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 13, 2013)

Learn most of the PLLs by Christmas or the end of the year.
PLLs know 9/21.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 13, 2013)

Memorize all OLLS, and get an sub-20 average. One year from now, so December 12, 2014


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

Sub 10 global average 3x3. 
Deadline: Nats 2014.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 16, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> By Decemberish:
> 
> Sub-10 on 3x3
> Sub-35 on 4x4
> Sub-1:10 on 5x5



3x3: lol, kinda sub-9...
4x4: mostly. Global is around 34
5x5: lol


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 17, 2013)

multi: 10 in an hour
3BLD: sub 2
4BLD: sub 8
5BLD: sub 20
deadline Australian nationals 2014
all these goals are easily reachable by this time frame (9months)
currently where I'm at:
multi: 7-8 in an hour
3BLD: 2:15-2:30
4BLD: 11-12
5BLD: 30 (have only done 2 attempt since been back into 5BLD)


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 17, 2013)

2x2-Learn full EG, as well as sub 3 average.
3x3-Learn last layer variations, sub 10 average
4x4-Sub 50 average
Pyraminx-Sub 5 average
Megaminx- Sub 1:20 average.

Deadline: Before New Zealand nationals next December


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2013)

Goals for 2 comps I haz in January

2x2 - 2nd in the world for average
3x3 - sub 8 single
4x4 - sub 41 average
5x5 - sub 1:27 average 
OH - sub 16 average
Sq1 - OcR average and NR single
Skewb - OcR average (Maybe even WR ^_^)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Goals for 2 comps I haz in January2x2 - 2nd in the world for average


someone's a b****


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 22, 2013)

Goals for before Houston winter.

2x2: Do at least 1500 solves.
3x3: Do at least 1000 solves, sub-9 avg(alot)
4x4: Do at least 500 solves, sub-34 avg25
Pyra: Do solves. Be sub-6.


----------



## dylandalton38 (Dec 22, 2013)

goal:
be sub-20 and know all OLL's by heart.
deadline:
may 19th, 2013 (my birthday) lol


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Deadline: Christmas
> 
> 3x3: learn full cmll. Sub-17 average *Yes. 17.09 ao5.*
> 4x4: sub-1 single, sub-1:05 avg*No no*
> ...



I'll think of new goals later.


----------



## JHLuka (Dec 25, 2013)

JHLuka said:


> *Goal*
> Sub-20 Average (around 28/29/30 right now)
> *Deadline*
> January 2014



Lol, what was I thinking. Achieved Sub-25 though! :tu


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2013)

dylandalton38 said:


> goal:
> be sub-20 and know all OLL's by heart.
> deadline:
> may 19th, 2013 (my birthday) lol



Good time machine.

Goal: To actually learn how to properly solve the 4x4 and stop taking apart the last layer to solve it.
Deadline: ∞


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Goals for before Houston winter.
> 
> 2x2: Do at least 1500 solves.
> 3x3: Do at least 1000 solves, sub-9 avg(alot)
> ...



Progress so far"

500 3x3 solves, no actually good averages.
200 4x4 solves, 32.79 avg25


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2013)

Randomno said:


> Good time machine.
> 
> Goal: To actually learn how to properly solve the 4x4 and stop taking apart the last layer to solve it.
> Deadline: ∞



http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/andy-klise-4x4x4-guide-v2.pdf

Learn the Parity algorithms, and the rest is normal 3x3.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 28, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Goals by the end of the year:
> 17/17 multiBLD
> 5BLD success
> 
> Might not get the 17/17 though, I haven't properly practiced in weeks.



Got 5BLD a looooong time ago and improved like hell since then 
Kinda failed MBLD, I got a 11/17 in 59:xx like a month ago. I can probably sub 55 17 if I just practiced and worked on accuracy.

*Goals before Singapore Open (22nd Feb):*

Consistently average sub 8 on 5BLD
Sub 50 global average on 4x4
Get back to practicing MBLD


----------



## maxcube (Dec 28, 2013)

Recently hit sub15, which was something I was working towards.

Next goals -
- Learn full OLL
- sub14, and then sub13
- Learn M2 and become relatively consistent at BLD
- sub1 4x4(heck, I do so little 4x4, I don't even know what I average right now)

No deadline


----------



## T0M (Dec 28, 2013)

New to cubing...

*Goal*
3x3 Sub 1 minute

*Deadline*
End of January

*How*
Practice 1 hr per day - Work on F2L techniques


----------



## mrtomas (Dec 29, 2013)

Deadline : 2014 July. All global avgs
3x3 - sub11 
4x4 - sub 45 
5x5 - sub 1:35
6x6 - sub 3 
7x7 sub 4:30 
OH - sub 20
feet - sub 1:20
BLD - learn M2


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 29, 2013)

2014 goals (bold indicates completed):

Puzzle-specific:
2x2x2: sub-4, learn CLL
3x3x3: *sub-15* (14.87 official average), with CFOP or otherwise (at least get sub-20 with a second method),* finish COLL*
4x4x4: sub-50, with Yau or K4
5x5x5: sub-1:45
6x6x6: sub-3:30
7x7x7: sub-5:30
3x3x3 OH: sub-25
3x3x3 BLD: sub-4
3x3x3 WF: sub-1:30
Pyraminx: sub-5.5
Megaminx: sub-1:30
Square-1: sub-25
Clock: *sub-7 single* (6.17 official single), get NR average
Others:
Top 10 in UK for all side events. Bonus, try and go for podiums in all of them.
*Top 15 in UK sum of ranks.* (8th/7th)


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 29, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Top 15 in UK sum of ranks.



All you have to do is compete in 6x6 and 7x7 for a mean of 3 and you will be at-least drawing for 15th .

Goals for 2014

2x2 - Learn CLL.
3x3 - Learn WV, COLL, and some other stuff and be sub 13.
4x4 - Sub 45, maybe 40 if I keep up the motivation I have had over the past few months.
5x5 - Sub 1:45
6x6 - Sub 3:30
7x7 - Sub 5:30

Edit - Wow, this is the 2014th post in this thread.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Dec 29, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Sub 10 avg of 5 on 3x3. Deadline Jan. 2014.
> Pb avg of 5 10.22.



9.19, 11.92, 9.78, 9.77, 10.12 = 9.89!
first sub 10 average of 5.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 1, 2014)

PianoCube said:


> Some long term goals:
> 3x3
> sub 17 ao100 Nope, 17.68
> sub 10 single Nope, 10.88
> ...



I hasn't practiced much the last half year, so I'm pretty much the same at everything. The only noticeable improvement is that OH has gone from ~32 to ~28.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 3, 2014)

Goals for 2014. 

- Retire from 6x6, 7x7, and Clock. I want to focus more on other events and I have much less time.
- Get a weekend off from work this summer to go to Nationals 2014. 

Global Averages (a100)
2x2: 3.30
3x3: 11.50
4x4: 55.00
5x5: 1:40
3x3 OH: 19.00
3x3 BLD: 2:30
Pyraminx: 3.90
Megaminx: 1:40
Square-1: 25.00
Skewb: 12.00

I started practicing 14 events. Then magic and master magic went away and I was down to 12 events. Now I give up at giant cubes and clock and skewb was added. So now I practice 10 events.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 3, 2014)

Goals for 2014:

3x3: full OLL, sub 15 Ao100
4x4: sub 1:30 maybe? No idea how long it takes me to solve it, as I've not yet timed a solve! Also, get round to Konsta/Florainning my SS V5.
Pyra: get one. Learn how to solve it. Poke stuff with it, coz it's pointy, like.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2014)

2014 goal:
MBLD: 20/20 or at least 20 points


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

By August 21 (My birthday):
2x2: Learn ortega, sub 6
3x3: always sub 20. 
3x3 OH: Consistent sub 45. 
4x4: Sub 1:45
5x5: Quit 
6x6: Sub 6 
7x7: stackmatable
Mega: get one
Pyra: Get one
8x8: maybe get one.

IRL: Learn to swim better, 6 minute mile, etc....

Oh, and this is my 1,222nd post.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 3, 2014)

rj said:


> By August 21 (My birthday):
> 2x2: Learn ortega, sub 6
> 3x3: always sub 20.
> 4x4: Sub 1:45
> ...



Thanks rj - forgot I was getting a 2x2 soon 

2x2: sub 5. Easy, right?!?!?


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> 2x2: sub 5. Easy, right?!?!?


I found trying to do the 42,195 cube marathon in a month helped. After doing a few thousand solves within a week, I was sub-5.


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Thanks rj - forgot I was getting a 2x2 soon
> 
> 2x2: sub 5. Easy, right?!?!?



Not really.


----------



## kcl (Jan 3, 2014)

rj said:


> Not really.



Sub 5 isn't that hard  sub 3 is when I cracked and switched to CLL.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 5, 2014)

Set goals for every month this year.
By January 31:
4x4: Pre-order AoSu - for every day I have it, do at least 20 solves.
5x5: sub1:35 avg12
7x7: sub5:40 mo3
OH: sub20 avg100
SQ-1: sub1 avg12
Skewb: Receive one, learn how to solves, practice a bit maybe
Pyra: Finish modding one, if it still sucks, then try again on my other one?


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 6, 2014)

*Goals*
*3x3* Sub 20
*2x2* Sub 5
*4x4* Sub 1:30
*Pyraminx* Sub 7

*Deadline*
Israel Open 2014


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2014)

My Birthday/January 31st
3x3 sub-16. Improve f2l and cross
6x6 sub-5 
Get a 7x7, sub-7
Pyraminx sub-10
OH sub-30 consistently
FMC sub-30
Actually make my website (today)
Get some lube
Actually lube my cubes


----------



## UB (Jan 7, 2014)

*GOALS*
Get Sub 10 before 2016 that is Dec 31 2015, 3x3
Get sub 2, 2x2 same date as above
Get sub 50, 4x4, same date as above
*All before Dec 31 2015 *


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jan 7, 2014)

Average of 5
10.78
10.42
8.99
11.64
12.13
Average of 5 10.94
This isnt a record for me, but I am consistently sub 11 now. Which makes me happy lol. Id like to be sub 10 by 2015.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 8, 2014)

Sub-2 average for 5x5
Get a sub-6 single for 7x7
Buy the new V-cube 6 

*Edit*
Got 5 sub-6 singles the next day....lol


----------



## ottozing (Jan 13, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Goals for 2 comps I haz in January
> 
> 2x2 - 2nd in the world for average
> 3x3 - sub 8 single
> ...



Didn't do 5x5 or Sq1 at Lifestyles so yeah. Barely missed 2x2 and 3x3 goals, smashed 4x4 goal, and got OH and skewb goals with a nice single for skewb


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 13, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Didn't do 5x5 or Sq1 at Lifestyles so yeah. Barely missed 2x2 and 3x3 goals, smashed 4x4 goal, and got OH and skewb goals with a nice single for skewb



sweet!


----------



## Fawn (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh man I am way late to the party. I suppose I pretty much have 2 main goals for 2014: Get consistent sub-15 averages, and become (at least) decently fast with blindfold solving. 2014's gonna be big for me, I hope.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Didn't do 5x5 or Sq1 at Lifestyles so yeah. Barely missed 2x2 and 3x3 goals, smashed 4x4 goal, and got OH and skewb goals with a nice single for skewb



Ended up getting the sq1 and 2x2 goals :tu 

New official goals for J`ey open:

3x3 - Once again, sub 8 single....... pls
5x5 - Sub Dene avg
Skewb - Sub 8 avg
BLD - A single that isn't totally pathetic


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 25, 2014)

Goals for Berkeley:

Solve Rubik's cubes. Beat Mitch and Edward.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 1, 2014)

Goals for february

(completed goals are in italics)

Do a clock ao1000
Drill COLL's (sub-3 recog + exec.), learn 2x2x2 CLL
Sub-12 skewb, _sub-6:30 7x7x7_, sub-1:40 mega
Suck less at F2L


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

2x2 Goals by March 8 (can be done at comp lol):

Learn EG-2, sub 1.950 ao100 and sub 1.875 ao50. 1.563 wont be beaten for ao12, but sub 1.700 on cam would be nice. Don't really care for ao5 or single


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 1, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> My Birthday/January 31st
> 3x3 sub-16. Improve f2l and cross. *Nope*
> 6x6 sub-5 *Yes*
> Get a 7x7, sub-7 *Averaging 7:45 ish after two days*
> ...



Ok. Not bad. 

February 28th:
3x3: lube my Weilong (at least core). Improve average to sub-16
6x6: sub-4
7x7: sub-6
FMC: Do one per weekend
BLD: get back into it
5x5: sub-2

Is tough with so much robotics and school but should get them.


----------



## aboeglin (Feb 2, 2014)

Goal:
consistent 3x3 sub30

Deadline:
February 6th because I told a friend visiting me that I would be sub30 by the time he comes, which is Thursday night. I'm averaging 32-33sec for about a bit more than a week now but I've been through a whole rework of my F2L which made me slower for a while. See you guys on Thursday !


----------



## uvafan (Feb 2, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Set goals for every month this year.
> By January 31:
> 4x4: Pre-order AoSu - for every day I have it, do at least 20 solves.*i think so*
> 5x5: sub1:35 avg12*yeah no*
> ...


Goals for February:
4x4: sub39 avg12
BLD: do 5 sessions of at least 10 attempts each
OH: sub18 avg100
Pyra: sub4.2 avg100
Skewb: sub15 or something
SQ-1: sub45 avg12


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 2, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Goals for February:
> Pyra: sub4.2 avg100



nononononononononostop.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 2, 2014)

Ickathu said:


> nononononononononostop.



Well after RH, I have to start preparing for comps with pyra! 
This goal is just a warmup compared to what my goal in March should be, really.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 4, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Goals for Berkeley:
> 
> Solve Rubik's cubes. Beat Mitch and Edward.



Goals accomplished!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 4, 2014)

Goals for the end of 2014:
3x3: sub 15 hopefully isn't a ridiculous wish. If that turns out to be too easy, the goal is set to be sub 13.
3BLD: sub 2.
Goals for February:
3BLD: success
3x3: Finish OLL. Do not fail at bay area speedcubin' 2. sub 25 average, sub 20 single.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 4, 2014)

Goal for 2014 sub 5 on pyraminx and sub 20 on 3x3!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> *Goals before Singapore Open (22nd Feb):*
> 
> Consistently average sub 8 on 5BLD
> Sub 50 global average on 4x4
> Get back to practicing MBLD



5BLD was somewhat of a success, although my times are all over the place. Need to get my accuracy up though
Got a 49.19 4x4 avg100, but I'm not quite sub 50 yet. Meh, good enough
For MBLD, I did get a 12/13 in 32:54, but I didn't really do much practice


----------



## Riley (Feb 17, 2014)

By April 1:
Re-get sub-10 on 3x3 by getting a sub-10 avg100.
Sub 1:20 avg100 on mega
Relearn/finish EG-1


----------



## mrnephew (Feb 17, 2014)

First time solving a 3x3.


----------



## MM99 (Feb 17, 2014)

To be sub 10, that is my dream


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 17, 2014)

get 100 subs by the 1st of June.


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2014)

Sub 7.77 official single at Dixon or cube melt, sub 9.50 average. 

I'm coming for you Chris. 

Also sub 10 ao100 but that's irrelevant.

All by nats.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2014)

Goal for Montreal:

Get in the top3 for sum of ranks (unless lots of the other good peeps compete in Skewb by that time).


----------



## CubeSurfer (Feb 21, 2014)

Learn full PLL. Don't have the motivation to start though :/


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 21, 2014)

Get a sub 30s PB. Got 44s tonight after nearly 8 weeks. Progression has slowed right down but I always seem to get a PB on Friday nights. 

I want to learn skewb next but I'm not buying one yet as I'll get distracted.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2014)

When my finger feels better:

Improve my 4x4 average by at least 5 seconds when my AoSu gets here. If my AoSu isn't any good for me, mod my SSv3 with Konsta and Florian mods and improve my average that way.

lrn2lookahead moar so I can get closer to sub-15 on 3x3. Also drill my LL algs to increase my insolve TPS. Maybe when my Weilong gets here it'll help, but I'm still fine with my Zhanchi, even if it is over 2.25 years old and it's the only main 3x3 speedcube I've ever used (I also have a Guhong and FII).

Edit: Also while I have time (won't be cubing for speed until my finger no longer hurts) I'd like to learn a little bit of WV. I tried it a few months ago but then I stopped cubing for a bit and forgot it what little I had learned.


----------



## RedMO (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope to be able to do F2L in under 30 seconds consistently by the end of next week


----------



## manqiuw (Feb 22, 2014)

Learn better cll algs
Deadline Feb 25, 2014 Complete

Learn to one look U' R U R' and its mirror
Deadline: Feb 26, 2014 half done

Learn to one look U R2 U R2, its mirror, F R U' R', and its ,mirror
Deadline: Feb28, 2014

Learn to one look R' U R', and its mirror
Deadling: March 4, 2014

Review cll and eg1 algs
Until Feb 28, 2014

Use letter pairs
Deadling: March 14,2014

Learn eg2 algs
Deadling: May 1, 2014

Sub 3 bld
Deadline: May 1, 2014

Learn rotationless f2l
Deadline:June 30, 2014

Learn 3-style edge
Deadline: September 20, 2014


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

Sub 10 ao100 by Dixon. That's right Chris. SR shall be mine.


----------



## NoobyCuber (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm looking to get more consistent at solving sub-30 by the end of March.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 22, 2014)

3x3: consistent sub-20 once I get a real speedcube
5x5: get sub-2 average (currently 2:10)
6x6: 3:15 average (currently 3:35)
7x7: 5:15 average (currently high-5)

3bld: get a success


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 23, 2014)

Get sub 12 on 3x3 by Dixon.
Sub 10 by nats.


----------



## kcl (Feb 23, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> Get sub 12 on 3x3 by Dixon.
> Sub 10 by nats.



Gogogogogogogo sub 10

Practice nothing but 3x3 and it will happen, mark my word.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Gogogogogogogo sub 10
> 
> Practice nothing but 3x3 and it will happen, mark my word.



If I were to only practice 3x3, would I really get much faster? I only average 21-22 though...


----------



## kcl (Feb 23, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> If I were to only practice 3x3, would I really get much faster? I only average 21-22 though...



Idk about you, but it got me sub 11 in a year haha.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2014)

I've had my SS 5x5 for almost 2 years now (it'll be 2 years in late march). There have been a few pops here and there but it's always been one to two pieces that I can put back in easily. I've never once disassembled or lubed it, so my goal is do to that and reassemble it in the next hour or so.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Goal for Montreal:
> 
> Get in the top3 for sum of ranks (unless lots of the other good peeps compete in Skewb by that time).



I don't think that's possible.

Edit:

It can be done


```
Single	Average
2x2	39	86
3x3	43	127
OH	26	2
4x4	130	85
Pyra	35	22
Mega	56	64
Skewb	567	521
6x6	96	113
------------------------
Total	992	1020

Antoine	2033	1962	
Third	1521	1057
------------------------
Diff.	512	905
```
But it would be quite hard for average.


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sub-14 3x3 ao100 by march 10th


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 25, 2014)

Goals for 2014:

sub10 3x3x3 comp average
square-1 cubeshape last method
remove scramble filtering


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2014)

Goals for 2014:
sub-15 3x3 global average (currently like sub-17.8 global)
sub-1 4x4 global average (currently sub-1:15 global)
Improve a bit at the other events I find fun


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 26, 2014)

Goals
Sub-15 3x3 Av - January 1, 2015 (currently 25 Av)
Learn BLD - Sept 2014
Finish learning OLL's - April 6th, my birthday.
Color Neutrality - May 2014
Sub-10 Single - January 1, 2015
Sub-5 2x2 Av - August 2014
Sub-3 2x2 Av - January 1, 2015
Sub-1.5 2x2 Single - " "
Sub-2 4x4 Av - Sept 2014
Sub-3 5x5 Av Nov 2014


----------



## cygorx (Feb 26, 2014)

Goals for 2014:

Learn 3-style BLD
Obtain sub-1 BLD
Obtain sub-15 with 3x3 PCMS/Fridrich
Obtain a sub-3 average with 2x2
Learn ZZ for OH
Obtain a sub-30 OH single
Actually memorize the algorithms for big cubes
Try big BLD
Bound to change, but this is enough of a handful.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 28, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Goals for february
> 
> (completed goals are in italics)
> 
> ...



I mostly failed these... I'm on a 12.xy skewb average and I can get sub-1:40 on a good mega session, so it's not all bad 

Goals for March

Completed goals in italics
Get a sub-16.5 average of 100 on 3x3x3.
_Learn at least 2 more CLL subsets on 2x2x2. (I know about half of it now...)_ (completed CLL set)
Push global 2x2x2 average to a low 4.
Learn at least 8 algorithms for SQ-1
Push global SQ-1 average to 30s


----------



## Artic (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm still trying to get sub 20 by...well...as soon as possible. I've made some progress recently. I was stuck at 23.xx for 1 month. The cube was fighting me the whole damn way. But now I'm at 21.xx. So I'm getting there.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 2, 2014)

Goals: Learn full PLL, including EPLLs without M moves for big cubes.
Learn full 2 look OLL. 
CMLL...?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 2, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. Not bad.
> 
> February 28th:
> 3x3: lube my Weilong (at least core). Improve average to sub-16 *Yeah. Sometimes sub-16.*
> ...



March 31st:
Event: Realistic/Optimistic
7x7: consistently sub-7/sub-6:30
6x6: consistently sub-4:15/sub-4
5x5: sub-2 single/sub-2 average
4x4: sub-1 single/sub-1 average
3x3: sub-16 ao25/sub-15 ao25 and sub-10 single
2x2: learn cll, sub-4 (both are realistic)
OH: sub-30/sub-25 avg and sub-20 single
3BLD: Get back to sub-2, improve consistency/avg 1:30
4BLD: Do a couple, get some successes, sub-10/sub-8
5BLD: I think I'll try one
FMC: Seriously do one each week on fmc.mustcube.net
Pyraminx: Sub-9/sub-7 
Megaminx: Sub-2:15 average/sub-2:05 average and sub-2 single
Skewb: Sub-15 average, finish learning Sarah's method/ sub-12

Do a sub-14 2x2-7x7 relay.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 3, 2014)

Artic said:


> I'm still trying to get sub 20 by...well...as soon as possible. I've made some progress recently. I was stuck at 23.xx for 1 month. The cube was fighting me the whole damn way. But now I'm at 21.xx. So I'm getting there.



I feel you bro.
i'm still trying to get sub-20 (at least more often). And my cube is annoying the [email protected]#$ out of me.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 3, 2014)

break a wr at next comp... I don't care what event xD it's about time that I break one again xD


----------



## ottozing (Mar 14, 2014)

Goals for Shepparton/Brest Open

2x2 - Sub 1.96 average
3x3 - Low 9 average
4x4 - Sub 39 average (Preferably low/sub 38) and sub 35 single
OH - Mid/Low/Maybe sub 15 average and a sub 14 single
Pyra - Better single
Mega - I don't know (Maybe sub 1:15 average depending on the amount I practice)
Sq1 - Better single
FMC - Sub 31 single
Skewb - Mid/Low 7 average


----------



## Riley (Mar 22, 2014)

Goals for Berkeley Spring 2014:

2x2: sub 3 avg
3x3: sub 9.84 avg, sub 8 single
4x4: sub 45 avg
OH: sub 20 avg
Clock: anything will do, as long as it's faster than my current avg + single 
Skewb: sub 10 avg
mBLD: x/x result


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Goals for Shepparton/Brest Open
> 
> 2x2 - Sub 1.96 average
> 3x3 - Low 9 average
> ...



Late but w/e

2x2 - Nope
3x3 - Nope
4x4 - Yes for average, no for single
OH - No for average, yes for single
Pyra - .02 away from my current comp single. Also, I missed out on a 4.13 average because of a plus 2
Mega - 1:12 average and 1:05 single gj
Sq1 - Nope
FMC - 1 move away 
Skewb - 6.5x average :tu


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 30, 2014)

Get a first place at Oxford open 2014.

Pyra, 7x7 or 6x6 will do.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 1, 2014)

For sometime in May:
2x2: Learn CLL, low 4 avg100
3x3: Sub 13 avg100
4x4: Sub 48 avg50


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> March 31st:
> Event: Realistic/Optimistic
> 7x7: consistently sub-7/sub-6:30 *6:50ish*
> 6x6: consistently sub-4:15/sub-4
> ...



All the same goals.


----------



## RageCuber (Apr 2, 2014)

Be Completely/Consistently sub-20 by fishers indiana 2014 (august-ish)
I do have sub-20 average(s) of 5 and 12, but I don't get it every time.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2014)

Goals for Northpark

2x2 - OcR avg
3x3 - Sub 9.4 avg
4x4 - Sub 35 single
5x5 - Sub 1:25 avg
OH - Sub 15.6 avg
Skewb - OcR single/avg
BLD - Success
Clock - Success


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

New goals, this time for MN cube melt. 

2x2- sub 2.5, shouldn't be difficult, there are 3 rounds. 

3x3- don't DNF.. Seriously though top 100 for both 3x3 average and single, preferably SR for both. 
4x4- maybe a sub 50 average?
Skewb- make Chris add it


----------



## Royiky (Apr 2, 2014)

Goals for Israel Championship:
Realistic / Optimistic
2x2:sub 6 average / sub 4.5 average
3x3:sub 27 average / sub 24 average
4x4:sub 2.10 average / sub 2 average
Pyra:sub 11 average / sub 9 average
Mega:sub 3.50 average / sub 3.35 average


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 3, 2014)

Goals for Berkeley I guess:

2x2: Practice before the competition, and get solves that are good for the scrambles
3x3: Decent avg (9.5) and sub-Chris single and 2nd place
4x4: Sub-30 Single, seriously.
OH: Podium and don't mess up a bunch


----------



## goodatthis (Apr 5, 2014)

Time Goals

2x2: Sub 6 Avg (current: 7.42)
3x3: Sub 25 Avg (current: 28.11)
3x3 OH: Sub 1:00 Avg (current: ~1:30)
4x4: Sub 1:45 Avg (current: 2:02)
6x6, 7x7, Learn how to solve


Alg Goals

Learn Ortega PBL algs
Learn Full PLL
Learn how to solve Petrus
Get experienced at Yau
Learn all Parity algs (4x4 OLL, PLLs, Double, and 5x5 OLL)


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 5, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I mostly failed these... I'm on a 12.xy skewb average and I can get sub-1:40 on a good mega session, so it's not all bad
> 
> Goals for March
> 
> ...



My best 3x3x3 ao100 is 16.90 now, and my 2x2x2 global average is 4.5-6, so I was part of the way there...  I learnt like 6 sq-1 EPs but didn't practise because my puzzle pops too often to make me want to solve it for more than 20mins at a time...

Goals for April

Practise solving first blocks (hard to quantify, as long as I don't suck at them I'll be happy)
Get much better at cross+1 (4s ao100)
Practise Yau cross+centres (improve by a few seconds or so)
Get sub-4 at 2x2x2 (what the heck, I got the bite so I may at least try and achieve something decent)
Get back into clock solving, write my solving tips and tricks guide and film some videos


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Apr 5, 2014)

2x2: Sub 7 Average
3x3: Sub 27 Average/Sub 20 Single
4x4: Sub 2 Average
5x5: Sub 3:30 Average
Pyraminx: Sub 20 Average


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

Short term: Sub 13 in a week or so
Longer term: Sub 12 2 months (first year of cubing)
Long term: practice something other the 3x3 and go to another comp.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Goals:
Solve a nxnxn faster than Feliks can solve a (n+1)x(n+1)x(n+1).
I've accomplished this for 2x2 and 3x3... working on 4x4 now! Hahaha.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 12, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Goals for Northpark
> 
> 2x2 - OcR avg
> 3x3 - Sub 9.4 avg
> ...



2x2 - lolfail
3x3 - close enough
4x4 - yerp
5x5 - 1:18 avg 1:10 single vvvgj
OH - 14.8x avg vvvgj
BLD - yerp

Overall a good comp


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 16, 2014)

*Goal:* Learn full ZBLS and be consistent with recognition.

*Deadline:* 31st December, 2014.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Goals:
> Solve a nxnxn faster than Feliks can solve a (n+1)x(n+1)x(n+1).
> I've accomplished this for 2x2 and 3x3... working on 4x4 now! Hahaha.


Good luck when you get to 6x6 haha!


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> *Goal:* Learn full ZBLS and be consistent with recognition.
> 
> *Deadline:* 31st December, 2014.


Do you know ZBLL?


----------



## Marco Cuber (Apr 16, 2014)

Goals from now until July: 
3x3- Consistently average sub-14 but ill be satisfied with sub-15 average of 100
4x4- Sub-57 averages.
Also to learn the last 10 algs of Full/ 1 Look OLL


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> Do you know ZBLL?



No, that's a stupid amount of algs. Maybe I'll learn it someday though.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> No, that's a stupid amount of algs. Maybe I'll learn it someday though.



Why would you learn ZBLS then? It's more algs doing last pair+EO>EOLL>PLL than doing last pair>OLL>PLL and the former is probably a fair bit slower than the latter


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 17, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Why would you learn ZBLS then? It's more algs doing last pair+EO>EOLL>PLL than doing last pair>OLL>PLL and the former is probably a fair bit slower than the latter



To be different. Besides, I'm too lazy to learn full OLL.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2014)

If you're too lazy to lean 50ish algs for OLL then...... Have fun learning 300 algs for ZBLS :tu


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 17, 2014)

ottozing said:


> If you're too lazy to lean 50ish algs for OLL then...... Have fun learning 300 algs for ZBLS :tu



Why thank you.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 17, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> No, that's a stupid amount of algs. Maybe I'll learn it someday though.



It's only like one half more than ZBLS and I would say more useful.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 19, 2014)

Current averages:
2x2: 9ish
3x3: 29
4x4: 2:15
5x5: 4:30

Goals:
2x2: sub 5 PB ao100
3x3: sub 25 pb ao100
4x4: sub 1:30 ao100
5x5: sub 3:00 ao100


----------



## BluShehn (Apr 19, 2014)

2x2: Consistent sub-3/4
3x3: Sub-15
4x4: Sub-1
5x5+ aren't my main interests atm

Megaminx: Sub-2


----------



## Ulbert (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe stop having some unoriented edges left while doing F2L after EOline...


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> Maybe stop having some unoriented edges left while doing F2L after EOline...


I have this almost every time with red front; I forget about F2L edges and orient them all wrong. Or sometimes I remember for some and not others and end up with 2 wrong.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 20, 2014)

By July/August:

3x3: sub-20 (currently 20-21)
5x5: consistent sub-2 (currently 2:10)
7x7: consistent sub 4:30 (currently 5:20ish)


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Short term: Sub 13 in a week or so
> Longer term: Sub 12 2 months (first year of cubing)
> Long term: practice something other the 3x3 and go to another comp.



Got a 12.6 Mean of 100, So I think it's safe to say I'm sub 13, took a little longer than a week from when I made this post. Same goals, I have been practicing more Skewb.


----------



## Ulbert (Apr 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> I have this almost every time with red front; I forget about F2L edges and orient them all wrong. Or sometimes I remember for some and not others and end up with 2 wrong.



Hope you understood that I meant almost every solve or so not only like red front  So I will probably continue practice with Roux for now =)


----------



## TDM (Apr 20, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> Hope you understood that I meant almost every solve or so not only like red front  So I will probably continue practice with Roux for now =)


That happened to me at first when using ZZ. My EOLines would take a quarter of my solve (they're only a fifth now) and would not even orient all edges. They still don't sometimes.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 21, 2014)

To get my OH ao100 sub 1:00 one month after getting a 54.6 mm WeiLong, which i don't know when i will get, right now i am sub 30 2H.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 21, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Goals for Berkeley I guess:
> 
> 2x2: Practice before the competition, and get solves that are good for the scrambles
> 3x3: Decent avg (9.5) and sub-Chris single and 2nd place
> ...



lol


----------



## ryanj92 (May 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> My best 3x3x3 ao100 is 16.90 now, and my 2x2x2 global average is 4.5-6, so I was part of the way there...  I learnt like 6 sq-1 EPs but didn't practise because my puzzle pops too often to make me want to solve it for more than 20mins at a time...
> 
> Goals for April
> 
> ...



I ended up not doing 2x2x2 for like two weeks so now my global average hasn't moved (i got a 4.25ao100 before i stopped practising, at least)
Clock tips and tricks guide is like half written

Goals for May

Don't let cubing get in the way of revision
But EG-1 algs have been fun so far so I might try and learn a subset or two
Finish clock tips + tricks guide


----------



## Future Cuber (May 1, 2014)

goal: faster F2L with lookahead
learn all plls 
sub 20 3x3
sub 1 4x4 
5x5 .... dont really care


----------



## Petro Leum (May 2, 2014)

get OH avg5 NR
learn OLL
official 2H sub10
german ZZ Tutorial
be y axis neutral

all of that "someday" :{


----------



## Modo (May 2, 2014)

let's see:
get a good look-ahead in F2L
learn all OLL (20 left to go)
get sub 25

due to 1st July :tu


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 6, 2014)

p2pcmlp said:


> For sometime in May:
> 2x2: Learn CLL, low 4 avg100
> 3x3: Sub 13 avg100
> 4x4: Sub 48 avg50


2x2: H Set, 4.56 avg100 isn't low enough
3x3: Also sub 12
4x4: Sub 46 avg50


----------



## Cuber9991 (May 6, 2014)

*Goal*
Sub-15 average of 100 with at least 5 sub-10 singles

*Deadline*
Beginning of August before school starts again.


----------



## GuRoux (May 6, 2014)

Goal: sub 10.5 globally
Deadline: July


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2014)

Goals: Get some Legos and make skewb torpedoes. 2. Don't let Drew catch up to me 3. Get an official average decent enough for a free Moyu skewb 
Deadline: before nats I suppose, ideally before the Moyu skewb is released.


----------



## Vortex (May 7, 2014)

Goal: 

-Learn full PLL and know the algorithms by muscle memory
-Get a sub 30 (ave 5 now is 40)

Deadline: 

In 1 week


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 8, 2014)

Goal: To get consistently sub-2 minutes on mega. 
Deadline: Around a week or two from now. (Im averaging around 2-20 or so)


----------



## schaek (May 10, 2014)

Goals by end of '14
2x2 sub 10 (not training at all atm)
3x3 sub20 avg (sub30 but learned CN and haven't gone down in over 2 months)
Learned full pll, now oll

4x4: sub 1.20 (got a few sub 1.30's without parity)

5x5: sub 3m (got them all around the 4m

Learning pyraminx and megaminx since they just arrived. Know how to solve the megaminx, with the beginners oll/pll. Around 7m now, want 3-4m

6x6: sub 5 (just got it, am around 7)

7x7: sub 9 (just got it, am around 11-12m)


Cubing since december, so got 7 more months for all


----------



## Username (May 15, 2014)

Goals for comp this weekend

Have fun
Don't do horrible


----------



## Iggy (May 15, 2014)

Username said:


> Goals for comp this weekend
> 
> Have fun
> Don't do horrible



Good luck!


----------



## xsolver (May 15, 2014)

Get sub 30 with Fridrich, 
Get used to my first speedcube
Practice Roux, learn better L6E

Deadline : 2 months.


----------



## ottozing (May 18, 2014)

Oh boy... Can't remember the last time I posted a goal that wasn't just official competition stuff. The basic goal here is to make my 2x2 pickup better than it is now -cringe- but more specifically...

Goals:
Get a sub .7 avg100 stackmat for the 4 move 2x2 scramble thing Sameer suggested (I got a .8x avg100 today with a .71x avg12).
Get a sub 1.9x 2x2 avg100 stackmat.

Deadline - Before my next comp.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 18, 2014)

Average sub-10 before my first comp... that would be awesome.


----------



## Amress (May 20, 2014)

Color Neutral by the end of May. I can only do white and yellow so far.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 20, 2014)

sub 25 ao1000 by the time i've been out of school a month.


----------



## RjFx2 (May 20, 2014)

Goals:
•Sub-30 average of 5 for 3x3 more than 5 times
•Sub-2 minute average of 5 for 4x4 more than 5 times
•Sub-6 minute average of 5 for 5x5 more than 5 times
Deadline:
•4x4 and 5x5 by June 25th
•3x3 by July 1st
Hopefully I don't get caught up in all the things I'm doing this summer... :confused:
3x3: All Done, 29.623, 28.145, 29.717, 27.906, 29.928


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

Goals before my comp (19th July):

Work on multi BLD speed (be able to fit 27 cubes in an hour)
Get back to being sub 8 on 5BLD
Work on 4BLD memo, get global 4BLD average to sub 3 (or 3:10 at least)
Switch to full 3-style for edges
Get back to being sub 9 on clock
Mod my skewb


----------



## goodatthis (May 26, 2014)

Time goals

2x2: I stopped caring
3x3: 10 sub 20 singles/ Sub 22 avg of 5/ sub 24 avg of 12/ sub 25 global (Ao5 of Ao12 or ao100) (2/23.24/25.26/low 26)
4x4: consistently avg under 1:45
5x5: consistently avg under 3:30
6x6: sub 6/7
7x7: sub 10/11
FMC: sub 40
Mega: sub 3:00
OH: consistently sub 45


Other misc goals

2x2: maybe learn Ortega
3x3: learn full PLL/learn half of OLLs/do a straight ao100 in one day/learn Roux, get better at Petrus
4x4: use actual yau instead of my ghetto cross edges redux style/ learn adjacent PLL parity/do an avg of 50
5x5: Learn a few L2E/L2C cases/do an avg of 50
6x6: do an avg of 12
7x7: do an avg of 12
OH: learn some OH algs, do an avg of 100
Mega: do an avg of 50/ learn some easy LL algs instead of commutator version
2x2-7x7: get a sub 26/25 single
3BLD: get a success (I'm close), then learn M2 edges
4BLD: Learn centers, then adaption for corners, then Wings, then try to get a success
5BLD: same
MultiBLD: once I'm good with 3BLD, attempt 2 or 3 at home, work up to 4
Sq-1: get one, learn how to solve
Skewb: same 
clock: same
feet: sub 5 minute T perm


Attempt all WCA events at Nats this year


----------



## Cubeologist (May 26, 2014)

sub20 3x3 by Aug. 1st. My global is around 25-27 right now. This might not be easy


----------



## Berd (May 30, 2014)

Sub 1 minute on 3x3 single and 1:15 average of 5 and fully learn 2 look OLL and PLL. Still learning :L

EDIT: By July


----------



## ryanj92 (May 31, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I ended up not doing 2x2x2 for like two weeks so now my global average hasn't moved (i got a 4.25ao100 before i stopped practising, at least)
> Clock tips and tricks guide is like half written
> 
> Goals for May
> ...



I dare say I did well with my goals this month  my only mark back as of yet is an 85, and I reckon I've passed everything else  clock tips and tricks guide is all written for now.
Didn't learn any more EG-1, and my CLL is a bit rusty now, oops

Goals for June:
Make Nottingham Summer my best comp yet
1000ish clock solves before then, shoot for 7.1-7.2 averages
get back to 4.5ish global average on 2x2x2
start practising good


----------



## TDM (Jun 12, 2014)

So I know that pretty much every part of my solve, except F2L, has an obvious weakness. I can't tell if my F2L is bad or not without a video of myself, but for now I'll assume I'm pausing a lot because I probably am. But now exams are finally over D), I can start doing what I've avoided the past one and a half years: targeted practise.

*Goals:*

Cross: always sub-2, average sub-1.5, always able to plan in inspection
Cross+1: always sub-4, average sub-3, always able to plan in inspection
F2L: always sub-8, average sub-6
LL: always sub-5, average sub-4

*Progress:*
(I'll make the numbers green when I reach that goal for each substep)

Always sub-...

*Cross*43*2**Cross+1*65*4**F2L*11109*8**LL*76*5*

Average sub-...

*Cross*2*1.5**Cross+1*54*3**F2L*987*6**LL*65*4**Solve*141312*11*

I don't know whether any of these are realistic, especially in the 8 weeks I have before Euro, but if I can get sub-12 by then that'd be great.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Goals:
Sub 20 on 3x3 in the next month or so and sub 18 by the end of summer
Sub 12 F2L on 3x3
Full OLL


----------



## QQW (Jun 16, 2014)

sub 15 by first of september, not sure if I would have enough perseverance to do it. I avg like 19.3 now. Got sub 20 like 5 days ago!!!

5x5: sub 2:30 in 1 month, should be easy since I avg 3:05


----------



## Zuki (Jun 20, 2014)

*Goal(s)*
Sub-20 average
Full PLL
Learn BLD (and be able to solve consistently)
*Deadline*
End of summer


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 20, 2014)

*GOALS|*
-sub 30 average
-learn full PLL and F2L
-learn BLD (and by that I mean... can solve with some consistency) 
*DEADLINE|*
The question is... will I be able to meet it? xD
End of summer/start of school


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 20, 2014)

*3x3 Goals:*
1. Sub-25 Ao12
2. Sub-30 Global
3. Sub-18 Single or *Sub-20 Full Step*

*4x4 Goals:*
1. Do an Ao100
2. Ao5: -2:00
3. Ao12: -2:00

*Pyraminx Goals:*
1. Ao12: -10
2. Ao5: -8 Average + Single
3. Ao12: -8

*5x5 Goals:*
1. Learn Parity Alg
2. Do 5 Timed Solves
3. Ao5: Sub-10 minutes lol
Average

*Deadlines:*
1. July 1st - All met the 30th
2. July 3rd
3. July 5th

Going on vacation on July 5th to July 20th or so. Green=met, Red=Not met, and Blue=Changed





*Everything blue or black is not met will update by July 31st at very latest*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 21, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> *3x3 Goals:*
> 1. Sub-25 Ao12
> 2. Sub-30 Global
> 
> ...


Those are some pretty good goals. You should be able to beat all of your 5x5 goals in like an hour though lol.


----------



## Ulbert (Jun 21, 2014)

Goals before the summer ends:

3x3 Goals

1) Sub15
2) Learn all remaining COLLs
3) Possibly learn all remaining OLLs

OH:
1) Sub20
2) Learn all remaining OLLs
3) Learn all remaining COLLs


Basically the same goals for both 3x3 and OH, except OH is waaay more important. Atleast for me


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Those are some pretty good goals. You should be able to beat all of your 5x5 goals in like an hour though lol.



Yeah, but with Rubik's brand?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 21, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Yeah, but with Rubik's brand?


Oh, nevermind haha.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 22, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> *Goal:* Learn full ZBLS and be consistent with recognition.
> 
> *Deadline:* 31st December, 2014.



lolnope that was a godawful idea

New goal: Full OLL by Ausnats.


----------



## grel1234 (Jun 25, 2014)

3x3x3
*Goals*
Full Oll and Pll
Sub 30 Average

*Deadline*
25 December 2014


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 26, 2014)

EventGoalStatusDate Completed3x3Sub 20 Ao12Completed (19.88)7/5/143x3Sub 20 Ao100In ProgressN/A3x3Sub 17 Ao5In ProgressN/A3x3Sub 17 Ao12In ProgressN/A3x3Sub 17 Ao100In ProgressN/A4BLD/MBLDGet a success/3 cubes correctIn ProgressN/AOHSub 45 Ao12In ProgressN/AOHSub 45 Ao100In ProgressN/A4x4Sub 1:20 Ao12In ProgressN/A4x4Sub 1:20 Ao100In ProgressN/A5x5Sub 3 single In ProgressN/A5x5Sub 3:10 Ao12In ProgressN/A6x6/7x7Sub Nats CutoffIn ProgressN/A3BLDSub 3:00 single/Sub 4:00 Mo3Completed (2:55/3:2x)7/5/14


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 26, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> EventGoalStatusDate Completed3x3Sub 20 Ao12In ProgressN/A3x3Sub 20 Ao100In ProgressN/A3x3Sub 17 Ao5In ProgressN/A3x3Sub 17 Ao12In ProgressN/A3x3Sub 17 Ao100In ProgressN/A4BLD/MBLDGet a success/3 cubes correctIn ProgressN/AOHSub 45 Ao12In ProgressN/AOHSub 45 Ao100In ProgressN/A4x4Sub 1:20 Ao12In ProgressN/A4x4Sub 1:20 Ao100In ProgressN/A5x5Sub 3 single In ProgressN/A5x5Sub 3:10 Ao12In ProgressN/A6x6/7x7Sub Nats CutoffIn ProgressN/A3BLDSub 3:00 single/Sub 4:00 Mo3In ProgressN/A



Good luck!


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 26, 2014)

Goal : To become better then Feliks and Mats and Kevin


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 26, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Goal : To become better then Feliks and Mats and Kevin



Everyone has that goal. But really you would need to practice allot more.


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Everyone has that goal.


No, they don't.


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 26, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Good luck!



Thanks!



PJKCuber said:


> Goal : To become better then Feliks and Mats and Kevin



Well getting better at MultiBLD than Mats or Kevin wouldn't be too hard lol... Just get 2/2 cubes or 1/2 in a faster time (or 2/3) and you're automatically better!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 7, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Goals for June:
> Make Nottingham Summer my best comp yet
> 1000ish clock solves before then, shoot for 7.1-7.2 averages
> get back to 4.5ish global average on 2x2x2
> start practising good



Notts Summer was definitely my best comp yet 
Other goals went questionably well

July goals:

- Be sub-18 colour neutral
_- Beat my PB Ao12 on 5x5x5 using Yau5_ 
- Sub-7 pyra Ao100


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 16, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 2014 goals (bold indicates completed):
> 
> Puzzle-specific:
> 2x2x2: sub-4, *learn CLL*
> ...



I thought I would try and add some more stuff to this.

By the end of the year I want to be the top 300 in the global sum of ranks, single and average.



Spoiler: ramblings on how to achieve this



To do this, I need to reduce my sum of ranks in both by 2000-2500. I think this is very possible  For example, if I get a sub-1:40 5x5 single, a sub-20 SQ-1 single, a 3:15 6x6 single, a 5:00 7x7 single, and a sub-20 OH single, then that would take enough ranks off  I chose those events as an example here because aside from feet, in which improvement would not lower my sum as much, those events are currently the sighted events in which I have the lowest percentile, so my 'weakest' events).


----------



## cubingallday (Jul 17, 2014)

3x3: Learn Full OLL and become Sub-12 by the start of School 
2x2: Be able to look farther into a solve after completing first layer so that I can predict the CLL case at least half of the time.
4x4: Be consistantly sub-50
Pyraminx: Consistantly be sub-7
3x3 OH: Consistantly be sub-30
Skewb: Learn how to solve it and become sub-10 (atleast)

The deadline for all these goals is September 3rd, 2014


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Goals before my comp (19th July):
> 
> Work on multi BLD speed (be able to fit 27 cubes in an hour)
> Get back to being sub 8 on 5BLD
> ...



1. The biggest attempt I did was 23  I think I can only fit 25 right now
2. Yup
3. Yup
4. Not really
5. Kinda
6. lol no

Goals for my comp this weekend:

2x2: Sub 3 average
3x3: Sub 11.5 average, sub 10 single
3BLD: Sub 35 single, sub 45 mean
OH: Sub 25 average, sub 20 single
Megaminx: Sub 1:17 average
Pyraminx: Sub 4 average(?)
Clock: Sub 9 average (pls)
4BLD: Sub 3
5BLD: Success
Multi-BLD: Sup 15 points (or at least sup 10)


----------



## Marvin (Jul 18, 2014)

My (completely unrealistic) goal is to break the Croatian national record of ~10 seconds next year in august when I travel to England.
I'm currently sitting at about 22 seconds average.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 18, 2014)

*3x3 Goals*
_1. Sub-17 Single_ Done July 20th - Solve
2. Sub-20 Ao5
3. Sub-25 Ao100

*3x3 OH Goals*
1. Sub 1:00 Ao12
2. Sub 40 Single
3. Sub 50 Ao5

*4x4 Goals*
_1. Sub 2:00 Ao5
2. Sub 1:30 Single_ Done July 22nd - New PB's
3. Sub 2:00 Ao12

*5x5 Goals #1*
_1. Sub 6:00 Single
2. Sub 7:00 Ao5
3. Sub 7:30 Ao12_
I really underestimate myself in 5x5, completed all these the day I posted this, so new goals...
*5x5 Goals #2*
1. Sub 5:00 Single
2. Sub 6:00 Ao5
3. Sub 6:30 Ao12

*Pyraminx Goals*
1. Sub 7 Ao5
2. Sub 8 Ao12
3. Sub 9 Ao100

*Goals should be met by...*
1. July 31st
2. August 15th
3. August 30th

Underlined and italicized=met
That is all, goals were chosen by close analyzation within 10 minutes.


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 19, 2014)

Goals for my two years of speecubing mark (May 3rd, 2015)

2x2: Sub-4

3x3: Sub-12

4x4: Sub- 50

5x5: Sub - 2

6x6: Sub-4:30

7x7: Sub- 6

OH: Sub 18

Pyra: Sub-5

Skewb: Sub-7

Mega: Sub 1:50

Feet: Sub 1:30

3BLD: Sub 3

4BLD: Able to do it

5BLD: None

FMC: None

MBLD: None

Clock: None

Sq1: None


----------



## kcl (Jul 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Goals: Get some Legos and make skewb torpedoes. 2. Don't let Drew catch up to me 3. Get an official average decent enough for a free Moyu skewb
> Deadline: before nats I suppose, ideally before the Moyu skewb is released.



lel 

1. Yes
2. yes?
3. Yes


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 20, 2014)

Goals for this summer: 
Learn the easy OLLs. 
Get a successful BLD solve.

Conservative goals for the end of 2014:
6 second global 2x2
16.xx global 3x3 average EDIT: 16 global, and 15.xx AO100. Edit: 15 global
Sub 1 global 4x4 average
sub 1:50 global 5x5 average
3:40 global 6x6 average EDIT: 3:30 global
5:00 global 7x7 average
Learn full OLL except maybe the dot cases, better PLLs when needed, full 5x5 L2E, and 7x7 L2E algorithms when possible.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 21, 2014)

*Goals!
*


> Learn Easy OLL first, then learn full OLL before September 2014


Will do OLL later, As of current: Be colour neutral before September or by the end of September
Get to sub 15 and get a official sub 20 average.
Get better at Hoya and Yau and avegare 1:00 to on both!
Practice 2x2. Get 4 sec avg with Ortega!
Learn and Practice Blind 3x3 solving!
Get better at looking ahead with no pauses!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 21, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Goals for my comp this weekend:
> 
> 2x2: Sub 3 average
> 3x3: Sub 11.5 average, sub 10 single
> ...



2x2: No
3x3: Yes, no
3BLD: No
OH: 20.60 average with 2 17s yay
Megaminx: No
Pyraminx: No
Clock: lol no, at this rate, I don't think I'll ever get a sub 9
4BLD: No
5BLD: Yeah, but super slow
Multi BLD: Yeah, got close to the AsR

Didn't do that well this time, but oh well, I had fun. The comp went really smoothly


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 21, 2014)

MY GOALS
2x2: Sub 2 LIKE RAMI before 2015
3x3 ; Sub 9 like FAZ before 2017
4x4 Sub 35 like FAZ and Jacob before 2017
3BLD: Break Kaijun's WR before somebody else breaks it 
New Goals:
Beat Kevin at big cubes
Improve at least 2 seconds a month
Learn Full VLS and EG.
Prove Ben Whitemore wrong.


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> MY GOALS
> 2x2: Sub 2 LIKE RAMI before 2015
> 3x3 ; Sub 9 like FAZ before 2017
> 4x4 Sub 35 like FAZ and Jacob before 2017
> 3BLD: Break Kaijun's WR before somebody else breaks it


good luck
also faz is a bit faster than sub-9...


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 21, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> MY GOALS
> 2x2: Sub 2 LIKE RAMI before 2015
> 3x3 ; Sub 9 like FAZ before 2017
> 4x4 Sub 35 like FAZ and Jacob before 2017
> 3BLD: Break Kaijun's WR before somebody else breaks it



you will fail at all of these


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 21, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> you will fail at all of these



Well Rami went from sup-3 on 2x2 to sub-2 in like 6 months or a year,

Also I started cubing less than 3 years ago, and he has 3 years to get to where I am now (for 4x4)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 21, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> you will fail at all of these



He's got 3 years for two of them. That might be plausible if he'd get off these forums. Except he's way off on how fast Feliks is.


----------



## Fawn (Jul 21, 2014)

A bit ambitious for me, but here are my goals to complete by the end of 2015:

Get consistent sub-11 averages on 3x3
Reach sub-1:50 global average on 5x5
Beat my multiBLD pb of 3/3
Get a successful 5BLD solve
Reach sub-1:40 global average for 3bld
Complete the script and storyboard for book 1 of a graphic novel series I've been working on.

As for 2015:
Go to at least 4 competitions. I've only been to 1 and I had an embarrasing average.
Go to Worlds and compete in at least 10 events.
Attempt at least a 8 cube multBLD at a competition (prefferably worlds).
Not die
Start a religion
Buy the entire McDonalds franchise


----------



## Iggy (Jul 22, 2014)

I have the sudden urge to get good at 2x2 and big cubes. Goals by the end of the year:

2x2: Finish learning all EG-1s
6x6: Sub 3:30 global average
7x7: Sub 5:30 global average

I hope I don't lose interest in these events so soon lol


----------



## kcl (Jul 22, 2014)

Goals:
Mostly 2x2 related.

I want to learn full EG1 AUF, and EG2. I'm giving myself until the end of the summer, so basically until the end of august.


----------



## Amress (Jul 22, 2014)

By January 2015:
3x3: Sub 11.5 (Current = 12)
3x3 OH: Full PLL and Sub 17? (Current = 18)
2x2: Sub 4


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 22, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> He's got 3 years for two of them. That might be plausible if he'd get off these forums. Except he's way off on how fast Feliks is.



but this guy will just do 2x2 for a week then complain he doesnt have the WR then give up and ask how to get sub 20 again


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 23, 2014)

Goals for the rest of the year:

Algs:
Stop being lazy and learn full CLL on 2x2,
full CO on megaminx,
some more WV cases and finish learning COLL on 3x3. (minus sune and anti-sune)

Times:
Sub-10 avg of 5 and sub-11 avg of 12 on 3x3.
Sub-21 OH avg of 12.
Sub-9 avg of 12 on skewb.
Sub-51 avg of 12 on 4x4.
Sub-4.5 pyraminx avg of 5 would be nice... but I would have to practice...
Sub-4:00 6x6 "global average."
Sub-6:00 7x7 "global average." - I don't see that happening.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 23, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> but this guy will just do 2x2 for a week then complain he doesnt have the WR then give up and ask how to get sub 20 again



Could we just ban him for like two weeks do he wouldn't do this? I like it would be for the better.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> but this guy will just do 2x2 for a week then complain he doesnt have the WR then give up and ask how to get sub 20 again



How do you think I'll get the WR in a week. It takes years of practice to get a WR and for 2x2 a lucky scramble . Besides, I am trying to catch up on other events like BLD.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 23, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> How do you think I'll get the WR in a week. It takes years of practice to get a WR and for 2x2 a lucky scramble . Besides, I am trying to catch up on other events like BLD.


Patience and Practice is the key. You are just wasting your precoius time where someother peoson is practising and will beat you befor you can even think of it. Stop coming to the forums for a week or so and practice!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 23, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> He's got 3 years for two of them. That might be plausible if he'd get off these forums. Except he's way off on how fast Feliks is.


Yeah, he's trying to be "TheNextFeliks" haha.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 2, 2014)

*Deadline*: End of 2014

*2x2*: Sub - 8s

*3x3*: Sub - 15s
Solve cross at the bottom **PROGRESSING (1s - 2s)**
Solve F2L **PROGRESSING (10s - 12s)**
learn full OLL **PROGRESSING**
learn full PLL **DONE, just need more practice to get it fluent**

*3x3 (OH)*: Sub - 50s
*
4x4*: Sub - 1:10m

*5x5*: Sub - 2:30m

*Megaminx*: Sub - 2:00m

*Pyraminx*: Sub - 10s

*Skewb*: Sub - 15s


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 5, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Notts Summer was definitely my best comp yet
> Other goals went questionably well
> 
> July goals:
> ...



Well I beat the second and third goals, so not a bad month for me 

August goals:
- _Relearn SQ-1 parity CP_, get sub-30
- Sub-6.5 pyraminx ao100
- Practise red and orange cross on 3x3 so i can actually be CN


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

goals by euro:
actually learn how to do square-1 for the third time
get a 2/2 mbld success; I can do 3/3 but not 2/2

not enough time for anything else


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2014)

Roskilde goals:

2X2: lol/sub-4.5
3x3: lol/sub-15
pyra: lol/sub-7
FMC: sub-35/sub-40
3BLD: NR/NR
4BLD: sub-5:30 (well at least sub-6)
5BLD: just get it right


----------



## qaz (Aug 5, 2014)

currently i am ranked 2950 in the world for OH average

my next worst ranking is 947

goal is to get a top 1000 average at indiana (sub-23.74)


----------



## Dane man (Aug 5, 2014)

Beginning to do FMC. These are my goals.

*FMC*
Sub 50 ao 12 = IP (Deadline: Aug 9, 14)
Sub 40 single = IP
Sub 40 ao12 = IP (Deadline: Aug 23, 14)
Sub 35 single = IP
Sub 35 ao12 = IP (Deadline: Sept 27, 14)
Sub 30 single = IP
Sub 30 ao12 = IP (Deadline: tba)
Sub 25 single = IP
Sub 25 ao12 = IP
Sub 20 single = IP

_(If these are even possible. Will most likely be sheer luck.) 
Sub 20 ao12 = IP
Sub 18 single = IP_


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 11, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> I need to refine my goals to only what I find to be important and more reasonable.
> 
> 3x3: Sub 10, learn coll,
> 4x4:Sub 45, Master my parity algs
> ...




well this is old hahaah

3x3 lol no
4x4 um no
7x7 yeeeeeeee I am sub 5 wooo
OH, uh kind of sub 25 if I actually try but I will just say no
Megaminx YES I MET MY MEGAMINX GOAL AND BEAT IT BY A TON WOOOO
499 subs atm so I think I made it lel
um idk if I have even gotten more puzzles that need intuitive solving or whatever


New Goals:

Sub 1 mega avg100 
reach 100 mega plls

deadline 3 months I guess


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 16, 2014)

Checking in on my goals:


IRNjuggle28 said:


> Goals for this summer:
> Learn the easy OLLs.
> Get a successful BLD solve.


Learned 31/57 OLLs. Haven't tried BLD.


IRNjuggle28 said:


> Conservative goals for the end of 2014:
> 6 second global 2x2
> 16.xx global 3x3 average
> Sub 1 global 4x4 average
> ...


Haven't practiced 2x2 really at all ever = no. 
16.45 3x3 AO100; 17.xx global = On track to get there.
1:00.58 4x4 AO12, 1:03.xx AO100 = On track to get there.
Sub 1:51 5x5 AO100 = On track to get there.
Sub 4:00 global 6x6 = no. I just don't practice 6x6 because my cube is so bad. Nevertheless, I'm lowering the goal to 3:30 because 3:40 is lame.
5:03.xx AO12 = maybe. I'm practicing 7x7 a lot more now.
Learned more than half of OLL and still going. Need to learn a new alg for one of my A perms, and N perms, and maybe some other stuff. Learned some 5x5 L2E cases, and I'll plan to finish it up by the start of school.


----------



## CuberM (Aug 16, 2014)

*Goals*:
2 second averages for 2x2
12 second averages for 3x3
40 second averages for 4x4
Sub 10 averages for skewb
Sub 2 minute averages for megaminx
Sub 40 seconds for 3x3 Blindfolded
Deadline: February 2nd


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 21, 2014)

All goals by sometime next year, my first competition (Atlantic Open) 
3x3: Consistent sub 15 (Even though I'm only low sub 25 seconds average now, I can do it if I work at it)
3x3 OH: sub 50 (Sub 60 now)
2x2: Learn CLL, Sub 4 (Sub 8 now, there's a bit of work to be done there)
4x4: Sub 1:45 (2:19.27 average now, but I just started 4x4 a few days ago).
5x5: buy one and learn how to solve it..
Pyraminx: buy one and learn how to solve it


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 21, 2014)

*Goals for Vancouver Summer 2014:*
2x2: sub-4 average and Podium
3x3: sub-12 or sub-12.5 average and sub-10 single
4x4: sub-48 average and Podium 
5x5: sub-2:05 Average sub 1:55 single
Pyraminx: sub-7.5 average and Podium
Skewb: sub-7.5 average and Podium, Get average thats top 100 in the world.
BLD: sub-3.5 min single success
OH: sub-30 average

*Overall Goals:*
Podium in 3 different events
Win 1 event
Get PBs in every event


----------



## Iggy (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a comp coming up on the 20th of September, need to start practicing

Goals before the comp:
Lube my 2x2
Get a bit better at 4x4 and 5x5
Learn more 3-style edge algs for 3BLD
Get more accurate at 3BLD
Become more move-efficient at pyra

I guess that's it


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 24, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> *Goals for Vancouver Summer 2014:*
> 2x2: sub-4 average and Podium
> 3x3: sub-12 or sub-12.5 average and sub-10 single
> 4x4: sub-48 average and Podium
> ...



2x2: 2 sub-4 averages and got *2nd place* 
3x3: 12.27 Average, no sub 10 single 
4x4: 50.11 average , but DP on 4 solves and got 41.9x single with DP. *3rd place.* 
5x5: 2:02.81 Average, and a 1:39.38 Single! 
Pyra: 6.48 Average and *2nd place*
Skewb: 5.97 Average  and will be top 40 in the world once official. *1st place!* 
BLD: Got a safe 5:22.xx on second try, but didn't get a success on the first and third . Didn't beat my previous BLD single , but only the second success of the comp so *2nd place*.
OH: 30.xx Average 

Podium in 3 different events? Skewb, 2x2, 4x4, BLD, Pyra (5) 
Win 1 event? Skewb 
Get PBs in every event? (Not PBs bolded)
2x2: 2.5 Single, 3.24 Average
3x3: 10.91 Single, 12.27 Average
4x4: 41.9x Single, *50.11 Average*
5x5: 1:39.38 Single, 2:02.81 Average
Pyra: 5.8 Single, 6.48 Average
Skewb: 5.08 Single, 5.97 Average
BLD: *5:22.xx Single*
OH: 25.xx Single, 30.xx Average

Overall I placed 3rd. I think I did pretty good!


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 25, 2014)

Completed goals in bold

2x2 Speedsolve- *sub 6*+Learn CLL
3x3 Speedsolve-* sub 19*+*FINISH PLL*, *some 2GLL*, *Use CPEOLL*
4x4 Speedsolve- *sub 1:20*+*Ao100*+*Actually start using yau*
5x5 Speedsolve- *sub 2:20*+*Ao100*+L2E cases
6x6 Speedsolve- *sub 5:00*+Ao50
7x7 Speedsolve- *sub 7:00*+Ao50
3x3 One Handed- *sub 40*+OH algs (specifically PLL)
3x3 Blindfolded- sub 2:30+Advanced M2
Fewest Moves- sub 30, learn insertions
3x3 With Feet- practice a bit
Square-1- learn fully
Pyraminx- get into it a bit more
Skewb- sub 10+Ao1000+try out some Sarah's advanced
Megaminx- sub 2:20+4LLL
Rubik's Clock- get into it a bit more
4x4 Blindfolded- success/ sub 25
5x5 Blindfolded- success/ sub hour
3x3 Multiple Blindfolded- 4 points+work on Journey a bit more

Deadline for all time goals: October 15 (changed from October 1). As far as alg goals, as long as I'm halfway towards it by October 15, that will count.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 25, 2014)

My goals, with updates in bold

3x3: Be consistently sub-16 *15.81 avg100*
2x2: Learn some more CLL, be consistently sub-4.5 *4.72 avg100, sub-4.75*
4x4: Actually start switching to Yau, 1:10 average seems to be my limit with reduction *nevermind I've given up on Yau but I have gotten faster at reduction*
5x5: Don't care much because I hate 5x5, but consistently sub-3 *I'm sub-2:30 now*
Megaminx: Sub-2:30 before Wiscube *sub-2:35 avg12, sub-2:30 avg5*
Pyraminx: Learn some more algorithms, use better method, get sub-8 *7.19 avg100, low 7's*
Skewb: Get consistently sub-7 *4.98 avg100, consistently sub-5*
3BLD: Be consistently sub-50, learn more corner comms
4BLD: Be sub-4:20 consistently, switch to full center comms *2 sub-3 singles, 3:17.17 mo3, I average sub-NAR now and I'm really accurate*
5BLD: Get a decent success (sub-12), switch to full center comms, be more accurate *6:24.84 success, 7:34.54 avg5*
6BLD: sub-40 *25:45.14 success*
7BLD: success


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 25, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 3x3: Be consistently sub-16
> 2x2: Learn some more CLL, be consistently sub-4.5
> 4x4: Actually start switching to Yau, 1:10 average seems to be my limit with reduction
> 5x5: Don't care much because I hate 5x5, but consistently sub-3
> ...


Good luck! Also, I added a little goal for you there at the end lol :tu


----------



## Cale S (Aug 25, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Good luck! Also, I added a little goal for you there at the end lol :tu


First I need to get a 7x7  Maybe I'll ask for one for my birthday


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 29, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Well I beat the second and third goals, so not a bad month for me
> 
> August goals:
> - _Relearn SQ-1 parity CP_, get sub-30
> ...


I somehow got an official sub-6 pyra average so I'll count that as a success?
Probably gonna give up on CN, it's been fun and has made me think about my f2l a bit, but in the long run i don't think it's gonna be worth it...

Gonna be away for the next few days so may as well set some goals now for September:
- _Learn the rest of the 1-flip cases for pyra_, practise solving tips first and last to try and work out what i prefer
- Go for sub-6 ao100 (it's on, James )
- Get better at sq-1 cubeshape


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Goals for this summer:
> Learn the easy OLLs.
> Get a successful BLD solve.


Learned 34/57 OLLs, so yes.
Did not get a blindsolve. Or come close, or ever attempt it. All I really did was maybe 30 minutes of sighted solves with M2/OP, and I don't know full M2 or how to deal with parity or a lettering scheme. Maybe I'll do a speedBLD before the end of summer just to succeed. 



IRNjuggle28 said:


> Conservative goals for the end of 2014:
> 6 second global 2x2
> 16.xx global 3x3 average EDIT: 16 global, and 15.xx AO100. Edit: 15 global
> Sub 1 global 4x4 average
> ...


Haven't done any 2x2 whatsoever, and don't expect to until I get a 2x2 that doesn't suck. And maybe not even then. Also don't plan to learn more than Ortega and intuitive CLLs.
Am not 16.xx global on 3x3 yet, but got a 15.51 average of 100. Which room I'm in/how good the lighting is really makes a lot of difference. I would say that I am on track for this goal, so I upped it to a 15.xx global average. 
Best average of 100 is 1:01.47, and I have gotten sub 1 averages of 12, so I am on track to reach sub 1 by 2015.
Best average of 100 is 1:48.30, so I'm on track to be sub 1:50 by 2015.
Still haven't done 100 6x6 solves in my life. PBs for AO5 and AO12 are 3:31 and 3:36 respectively. Could reach sub 3:30 by 2015 if I practice, which I likely won't.
7x7 PB AO100 is 4:59.23, but I've improved a lot over those 100 solves, and I would say that I'm easily sub 5 when in a room with good lighting. PB AO5 and AO12 are 4:28 and 4:37. I've reached the goal.

In summary, reached 7x7 goal, on track to reach 3x3-5x5 goals, and could reach 2x2 and 6x6 if I practice.


----------



## mns112 (Aug 31, 2014)

sub19 3x3 average
sub3 2x2 average with full CLL and learn little EG-1
sub2:20:xx average for 4x4
sub7 average for pyra
learn skewb


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2014)

College starts tomorrow, so goals for this next year:
Practise less
Become bad at 3x3 (compared to my other events - I practise 3x3 too much...)
Deadline: end of June, or whenever the year ends, idk


----------



## Iggy (Sep 19, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I have a comp coming up on the 20th of September, need to start practicing
> 
> Goals before the comp:
> Lube my 2x2 *yup*
> ...



Goals for the comp:

2x2: Sub 3 average, NR single if lolscramble
3x3: Sub 10 single, sub 11 average
4x4 & 5x5: Official PBs
OH: Don't do too badly
3BLD: NR mean
Pyra: Sub 4 average
FMC: Win


----------



## Randomno (Sep 20, 2014)

Alright then... my goals for October 30th (2 days before my first comp)...

*3x3*:


Get a sub 35 average.
Get 5 sub 30 singles.
Get a sub 25 single.
Have better consistency with solves (might be working on this a long time).
Learn more/all PLLs.
Learn some more OLLs.
Properly lube/tension my YuLong when it arrives.
Maybe get an AoLong (okay that's not really a goal...).

*4x4*


Get a sub 4 average.
Try to learn Yau/learn it.

*5x5 (if I get one by then)*


Learn to solve it.
Learn to solve it well.

*2x2*


Learn Ortega.
Figure out whether my tensions are causing a problem with pops.

*3x3 OH*


Learn OH PLLs.
Get much better at it.

*Pyraminx*


Learn all PLLs.
Get better TPS.

*Megaminx*


Get a sub 4 single.
Get consistent sub 4.5 solves.
Get a sub 3.5 single.
Improve edge recognition during FhowevermanyL (whatever Megaminx F2L is called).
Learn to do EO>CO>EP>CP, not EO>EP>CO>CP.

*Skewb*


Learn to solve.
Learn to solve well.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Goals for the comp:
> 
> 2x2: Sub 3 average, NR single if lolscramble
> 3x3: Sub 10 single, sub 11 average
> ...



2x2: Nope
3x3: Yes for average, no for single
4x4: Nope
5x5: Yes
OH: lolno, did horribly
3BLD: Nope, got NR single instead
Pyra: lolno
FMC: No


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 21, 2014)

Goals for first comp. November 1st:
2x2: single-sub8 average-sub10
3x3: single-sub22 average-sub25
OH: single-sub50 average-sub1:00
4x4: single-sub1:30 average-sub1:45
Pyra: single-sub12? average-sub15
No DNF's


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 21, 2014)

Goals by next year:

*3x3*

Sub-20 avg of 12

Sub-15 single

Get a Moyu Aolong V2

*2x2*

Sub-7 avg of 12

Sub-5 avg of 5

Sub-2.5 single

Get a better 2x2

(Going to update 2x2 goals all the time...)

*4x4*

Sub-1:30 with Redux.(single)

Sub-2 with Redux.(avg of 12)

Get a Moyu Weisu or Aosu

*5x5*

Sub-5 avg of 5 (yes I suck)

Maybe get a Moyu AoChuang (just maybe)

*Skewb*

Sub-15 avg of 12

Sub-12 avg of 5

Sub-5 single

EDIT:


TDM said:


> College starts tomorrow, so goals for this next year:
> Practise less
> Become bad at 3x3 (compared to my other events - I practise 3x3 too much...)
> Deadline: end of June, or whenever the year ends, idk



Weird...


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 22, 2014)

My temporary goals(too hard)

*2x2:* Learn CLL and average sub 3 globally.
*3x3:*Learn Full OLL/PLL and get sub 13
*4x4:*Become sub NR on 4x4 i.e sub 44
*3BLD*Sub 40

All these goals are to be reached by December 2015.
If I'm this fast by next year, then I might consider to go to college and get a civilian job when I grow up.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 23, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> My temporary goals(too hard)
> 
> *2x2:* Learn CLL and average sub 3 globally.
> *3x3:*Learn Full OLL/PLL and get sub 13
> ...


And what if you're not that fast by next year? Will you just never go to college or get a job?

Good goals, but make ones that are shorter term. How about 4.xx on 2x2 and 17.xx on 3x3 by the end of this year?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2014)

2x2 average sub-6
3x3 average sub-25
4x4 average sub-2:00
5x5 average sub-4:00
6x6 fix it
7x7 sub-10:00
pyraminx sub 15

deadline by november 1st


----------



## Randomno (Sep 24, 2014)

Quinson said:


> Goals by next year:
> 
> Get a Moyu Aolong V2



Get a $9 one off Lightake, it'll _probably_ turn up by next year.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 26, 2014)

My long-term goals for now (deadline: end of 2015 I guess)

Get a big BLD WR
Get a non BLD AsR
Get a sub 10 official 3x3 average
Become sub 16 at square-1
Become sub 2.5 at 2x2
Get decently fast at big cubes (top 500 for all of them maybe)
Become sub 5 at skewb
Get a sub 1 official megaminx average

Most of these are probably too ambitious lol


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 26, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> And what if you're not that fast by next year? *Will you just never go to college or get a job?*
> 
> Good goals, but make ones that are shorter term. How about 4.xx on 2x2 and 17.xx on 3x3 by the end of this year?


If I'm not that fast then I'll join the military like I want to now. I probably won't be able to cube if I join though, that's what I mean.

Sure 16-17 seconds is all right for 3x3 just 1-2 seconds faster than I am now.
4.xx is all right for 2x2 but I am going to learn CLL as soon as I am sub 5 so I think sub 4 isn't hard with CLL.
I need to be sub 1 on 4x4 by the end of this year


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Goals for the rest of the year:
> 
> Algs:
> Stop being lazy and learn full CLL on 2x2, *I'm halfway through*
> ...


 
Let's hope I can get the rest.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 29, 2014)

get sub 20 seconds by the end of the year (27 seconds now)


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I somehow got an official sub-6 pyra average so I'll count that as a success?
> Probably gonna give up on CN, it's been fun and has made me think about my f2l a bit, but in the long run i don't think it's gonna be worth it...
> 
> Gonna be away for the next few days so may as well set some goals now for September:
> ...


Lol at my goals... I kind of lost steam with pyraminx after a while, I really need to learn some more cases and improve my inspection... 

Goals for October:
- Sub-7 skewb ao100
- Sub-6.5 pyraminx ao100, learn the good Nutella cases
- Sub-7 clock ao100 stackmatted


----------



## Hari (Oct 1, 2014)

Goal for next comp: (most probably in early 2015):

1.Get a sub 45 3BLD single.
2.Get a 4BLD success.
3.Get a double digit MBLD score.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 3, 2014)

Goals for my comp tomorrow:

2x2 - Sub-5 avg
3x3 - PB single, sub-18 avg
4x4 - Sub-1:30 avg
Pyraminx - Sub-15 avg
3BLD - NR single and avg
OH - Sub-1 avg

Events that might happen:
4BLD - Sub-6
5BLD - Success
MBLD - OcR
Skewb - Sub-12 avg


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 6, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Goals for my comp tomorrow:
> 
> 2x2 - Sub-5 avg
> 3x3 - PB single, sub-18 avg
> ...


2x2: Yes, 3 times!
3x3: Yes, by a lot for both!
4x4: Not even close, but PB single
Pyraminx: Lol two sub-12 averages
3BLD: Yep!
OH: Yes
4BLD: Ugh 8:18
MBLD: No, but 18/21 isn't bad.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> MBLD: No, but 18/21 isn't bad.



Wow, just noticed this. GJ!


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 6, 2014)

My overly ambitious goal. Learn BLD and then practice hard for 3-4 months to get Average NR(which is currently 59.xx)


----------



## Randomno (Oct 6, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> My overly ambitious goal. Learn BLD and then practice hard for 3-4 months to get Average NR(which is currently 59.xx)



Well learn OP/M2, get good at memo, learn 3 style/whateverelse'sgoodforBLDidk, then go blow the CR away.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Goals for this summer:
> Learn the easy OLLs.
> Get a successful BLD solve.
> 
> ...



Well, broke most of those goals already. 

I'm going to make learning full OLL and learning BLD (M2/OP) my goals for the end of the year. I already broke about all of the solving goals, but I'll just try to keep improving.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 9, 2014)

Got two collection goals: All cuboids 1x1-4x4, and all/nearly all easily available functioning 3x3 sizes.

Not got much progress on either currently.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 10, 2014)

My current and primary goal is to be sub-10 by August next year. I average around 15 ATM, so I think it's probably doable.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't really tell a lot of people this but I'm going for Canadian NR for Multiblindfold. Current NR is 15/15 by Erik Limeback.

And here is some other stuff.
-Sub 1 or 2 3BLD
-sub 20 3x3 (maybe)
-sub 5 2x2 (maybe)
-4BLD
-5BLD
-6BLD (maybe)


----------



## gj matt (Oct 14, 2014)

goals

-*sub 50 on 4x4*
-*sub 3 average on 2x2*
- sub 12 average on 3x3
- sub 7 pyraminx average


----------



## tpt8899 (Oct 14, 2014)

Goal for the New Year (December 31, 2014 23:59.99 PM CST):

Main goal: Sub 30 Roux (Sub-25 Avg of 5, sub-28 avg of 12, sub-30 avg of 100 - Bonus)

OTHER GOALS:

1: Get a 1 minute bld solve
2: Get sub-2 minute OH solve (With ZZ - Bonus)
3: Become sub-2 minute 4x4 (sub 1:30 minute avg of 5, sub 1:45 avg of 12, sub 2:00 avg of 100 - Bonus)


----------



## WinPooh (Oct 14, 2014)

Till 31-Dec-2014:

- 2x2: learn some speedsolving method
- 3x3: sub 40 average CFOP, sub 60 average Roux
- 4x4: sub 5:00 average


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 14, 2014)

WinPooh said:


> Till 31-Dec-2014:
> 
> - 2x2: learn some speedsolving method
> - 3x3: sub 40 average CFOP, sub 60 average Roux
> - 4x4: sub 5:00 average



Wow did you start resently


----------



## WinPooh (Oct 14, 2014)

Quinson said:


> Wow did you start resently



Exactly. Got my first speedcube this summer, started active cubing about a month ago.
Actually, learned beginners methods in early 80s, then there was a long break.


----------



## KevinG (Oct 14, 2014)

My goal is it to get the 2x2 WR average soon[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Oct 15, 2014)

You guys should watch this...so ya. You don't have to share your goals with everyone.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 15, 2014)

sub 50second average in 3BLD


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2014)

A goal I should complete during my end-year holidays

*Practice big BLD*


----------



## rowan (Oct 15, 2014)

Alright, maybe writing this down will make me feel more obligated, before Florida Feast:

- CMLL before November
- No speedsolving/timed solves until November
- Better opposite pseudo blocks
- Do a 2x2 avg12 lol
- Learn optimal EO cases b/c I suck


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 19, 2014)

Goals for next 2 weeks
Lose 3kgs 
Try to improve at 3x3
Lose 5 seconds on 4x4
Get 20 3BLD successes


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 19, 2014)

WinPooh said:


> Exactly. Got my first speedcube this summer, started active cubing about a month ago.
> Actually, learned beginners methods in early 80s, then there was a long break.


Best of luck! Why are you practising CFOP and Roux?


----------



## Username (Oct 21, 2014)

Deadline: Finnish Championship 2015

Goals:

3x3: Sub9 Global avg
2x2: Sub 2.5 global average
OH: Sub16 Global avg
Pyra: Sub3.5 Global avg (IF THE MOYU IS GOOD)


----------



## WinPooh (Oct 21, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Best of luck! Why are you practising CFOP and Roux?



CFOP is for speed, Roux is for fun 
For now my CFOP times are 10...20 sec. better than Roux.
In the next weeks I plan to complete 1000 timed solves with CFOP, then switch to learning CMLL and work on blockbuilding.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 21, 2014)

Username said:


> Deadline: Finnish Championship 2015
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...



Okay then:

Deadline Finnish championships 2015

5bld NR
mbld 20+ points officially


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Goal:
Sub-18 OH average at Dutch Open 2014 this saturday.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 25, 2014)

Haven't done any comp goal stuff in a while so yeah. Got 2 comps in November and it'd be cool if I got...

2x2: OcR avg *** (I've missed out on like 3 easy 1.7x averages now)
3x3: Sub 7 single, avg with all solves sub 10
4x4: Sub 36 avg
5x5: PB avg
6x6: PB avg/single
7x7: PB avg
OH: PB avg
Pyra: Maybe PB avg depending on how much faster I get with a moyu
Skewb: OcR single, Sub 4 avg (Ambitious af because I'll probably only get one shot but whatever)
FMC: OcR single but not something so good that I'll be pissed since it isn't in a mean

Lets see how this pans out.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 31, 2014)

A few non cubing/cubing goals which are listed by priority
1) Revise C before end of this year(not hard considering how good I was at programming)
2) Revise C++ Before February(same thing, but I might need more time on OOP)
3) If possible, reach 1600 Rating in Chess by Summer.
4)Learn Java
5) Hit sub 15 
6)Reach 80+ wpm for typing

Yeah, I'm too ambitious.


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Goals at 1 year after first cube (Dec. 26th, 2014):
I don't know about 3x3, but maybe sub 20 Ao100?
2x2 Sub 4 Ao5, Sub 5.5 Ao12, Sub 7 Ao100
4x4 Sub 1:10 Single, Sub 1:20 Ao5, Sub 1:30 Ao12, Sub 1:40 Ao100
Pyra Sub 3 Single, Sub 7 Ao5, Sub 8 Ao12, Sub 9 Ao100, learn at least 1 more method.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Change my OH turning style to use pinky finger, change my OH main to a 57mm cube (probably fangcun), get down to sub-25 or better.

Deadline: by next comp probably in february


----------



## TDM (Nov 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> change my OH main to a 57mm cube (probably fangcun)


Why?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why?



I've tried a few (50+) test solves with a 57mm cube and it seems to fit my pinky turning style better


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 10, 2014)

I am going to try and get regular sub 14s with ZZ, and learn 20 ZZLL algs in 3 weeks from now.
I am averaging sub 16s with ZZ now


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 10, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Lol at my goals... I kind of lost steam with pyraminx after a while, I really need to learn some more cases and improve my inspection...
> 
> Goals for October:
> - Sub-7 skewb ao100
> ...


I actually came close to all of these, for a change 
Goals for November and December

Do solve marathon thing for 3x3x3
Hopefully get a sub 15 average of 100 as a result of that
Sub-2 global on 5x5x5
Practise SQ-1 cubeshape


----------



## ottozing (Nov 10, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Haven't done any comp goal stuff in a while so yeah. Got 2 comps in November and it'd be cool if I got...
> 
> 2x2: OcR avg *** (I've missed out on like 3 easy 1.7x averages now)
> 3x3: Sub 7 single, avg with all solves sub 10
> ...



Only goal I got was 2x2 OcR avg, but it was by a fair bit so I'm really happy with it. New goals just for Sydney.

3x3: Sub 7 single and at least 8 sub 10 solves total (You'll find out why if it happens)
4x4: PB average (Sub 36 was actually way too ambitious  )
OH: PB average

Got rid of most of my goals due to the events either not being at Sydney, or just me not really caring anymore.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2014)

here are my new goals:
3x3: global average of 20-22 sec AND learn 10 more OLLs
4x4: ~1:30 avg 5
5x5: sub 3 single and ~3:15 avg5
6x6: sub 6 single and sub 7 mo3
7x7: sub 10 global avg
megaminx: learn all the algs 
Pyraminx: get sub 10 single
2X2: actually do some solves on it.

And my deadline is by 1/1/2015.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 19, 2014)

My current goal is to sub 2 average officialy on the megaminx and to sub 1:10 for single and 1:20 average officialy for the 4x4 rubik's cube and sub 18 single and 20 average on the 3x3 Rubik's cube officially.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 19, 2014)

lorki3 said:


> Goal:
> Sub-18 OH average at Dutch Open 2014 this saturday.



Failed xD
Average: 20.36 
Individual times:
24.29 22.99 21.39 16.43 16.70

At least I beat my single PB by .5 

Goal: Sub-18 OH with ZZ this weekend at Eat Sleep Cube Repeat!

Edit:
Another goal:
Sub-14 on 3x3.
Deadline: New Year's


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Gonna learn ZBLL-U for fun. We'll see how long that takes. took me a year for full OLL


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Gonna learn ZBLL-U for fun. We'll see how long that takes. took me a year for full OLL


1-3 algs a day, done in a month.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 1-3 algs a day, done in a month.


Wow. I seriously gotta just overcome the laziness barrier and learn these Algs. I've got 4 down already and they're only 2GLLs


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Wow. I seriously gotta just overcome the laziness barrier and learn these Algs. I've got 4 down already and they're only 2GLLs


Exactly, finishing full ZBLL in 8 months was easy, really I was slacking off.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Nov 21, 2014)

Going to begin doing an ao50 daily for the next 6 weeks and hopefully learn more OLLS during that time period.


----------



## Pailly19 (Nov 21, 2014)

My goal is to be consistently gettin sub 25 by January 12th (my birthday). I am around 40 seconds right now, do you think it is a realistic goal? My cube sucks, (store bought) and i am getting a DIY type C for Christmas .


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Pailly19 said:


> My goal is to be consistently gettin sub 25 by January 12th (my birthday). I am around 40 seconds right now, do you think it is a realistic goal? My cube sucks, (store bought) and i am getting a DIY type C for Christmas .



It's totally possible. I went from 40 seconds to 30-35 in one day. Just continue practicing CFOP F2L. And learn PLL algs.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 24, 2014)

Goals for 3x3 roux:
1. Sub ryan
2. Sub kavin
3. Sub 8
4. Sub everyone.


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 24, 2014)

3x3- Get sub-15 avg5, 12, 100 (I average around 25-30 at the moment)
3x3 BLD- Get sub 2:00 avg 5, 12, 100 (I average around 5:30-6:00 at the moment)

That's pretty much the only event that I really do. I do OH and 4x4 but I don't really focus on those as much. I know that it will take a bunch of practice, but I'm willing to do it and I know what I need to do to achieve it. 

Deadline: March 1


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 24, 2014)

I started in the beginning of the Summer and my year end goals were to get a sub 10 on a 2x2 average of 100, and a sub 30 on a 3x3. I got the 2x2 done. The 3x3 I have an average of 5 and 12 under 30, but my average of 100 os 30.8.... almost there.


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 30, 2014)

Sub 15 3x3 by 1/11/15, my one year mark of joining this forum. 1 second in ~42 days? Let's go!!!


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm actually gonna learn 2x2 CLL.

Before learning 3x3 PLL.

8 down, 32 to go.

Aiming for Dec 18th.

Cos it sounds like a cool date.

And it's two days before my next comp.

And I'll destroy my old average.

And then I'll learn TCLL-.

For fun.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 2, 2014)

That's it. I'm getting back into BLD. I already have polished up my commutators from FMC, so I should be good with that already. Goal:

Sub1 single and sub 1:30 unofficial mean of 3 by February 28th.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 2, 2014)

sub 3 7x7 mo3 by my birthday(feb 7)


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 11, 2014)

I just learned about the KK skewb method. I'm going to learn it of course, so I'll give myself a month, but I should be done before the end of the year, only 64 algs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I just learned about the KK skewb method. I'm going to learn it of course, so I'll give myself a month, but I should be done before the end of the year, only 64 algs.



What's the KK skewb method? Google search didn't give anything


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What's the KK skewb method? Google search didn't give anything



Method using optimal algs instead of sledge/hedge to solve gogogo step of Sarah's advanced.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Method using optimal algs instead of sledge/hedge to solve gogogo step of Sarah's advanced.



Ooh. Why 64 algs? Doesn't Sarah Advanced have >100 cases? (Unless of course some of those algs are optimal and don't need to be re learnt?)


----------



## Seanliu (Dec 11, 2014)

Goal: 
Learn All PLL's (only have V and G-abcd perms left to go, but I want to replace my A-Perms. My ParadoxCubing F2 A-Perms are TOO SLOW). I want to use the R2 ones.

Date:
Umm..... By June 12 2015. That is my birthday. 

In case I have already done that, I will reach sub-15.


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2014)

Seanliu said:


> Goal:
> Learn All PLL's (only have V and G-abcd perms left to go, but I want to replace my A-Perms. My ParadoxCubing F2 A-Perms are TOO SLOW). I want to use the R2 ones.
> 
> Date:
> ...


It won't take that long to learn full PLL! You should easily be able to learn seven algs before the end of the year.

New goal: learn OH PLL and overtake guysensei1


----------



## Randomno (Dec 11, 2014)

Seanliu said:


> Goal:
> My ParadoxCubing F2 A-Perms are TOO SLOW). I want to use the R2 ones.



I think you mean U perms. I still use the F2 U/U' ones. XD I should really switch when I get round to learning full PLL (so about 2017).


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 11, 2014)

Goal: Sub 30 Ao100 on 3x3. (Sitting on 30.96 at the moment)
Date: 23:59:59, Dec 31, 2014


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ooh. Why 64 algs? Doesn't Sarah Advanced have >100 cases? (Unless of course some of those algs are optimal and don't need to be re learnt?)


It's only for cases that take 4-6 S/H and 8 3 S/H cases that have really nice cases.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 2014 goals (official averages, bold indicates completed):
> 
> Puzzle-specific:
> 2x2x2: sub-4, *learn CLL* (4.15 official average)
> ...


Well, I was pretty optimistic about my goals this year... Maybe I should tone it down a little for 2015


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 15, 2014)

2015 Goals (*Event*, Single Goal, Avg Goal, Method Goal)

*2x2*: Sub-3, Sub-4, Full CLL
*3x3*: Sub-9, Sub-10, 1L-OLL and WV
*3x3 OH*: Sub-25, Sub-30, OH-PLL and OH-2L-OLL
*3x3 WF*: Sub-1:40, Sub-2:00
*3x3 BF*: Sub-1:30, Sub-2:00
*4x4*: Sub-45, Sub-50
*5x5*: Sub-1:30, Sub-1:45
*6x6*: Sub-3:30, Sub-4:00
*7x7*: Sub-5:30, Sub-6:00
*Pyraminx*: Sub-2.5, Sub-4.5
*Megaminx*: Sub-2:00, Sub-2:30
*Skewb*: Sub-5, Sub-9

Further info: Current 3x3 Global Avg: 17s, Cubing since March


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> here are my new goals:
> 3x3: global average of 20-22 sec AND learn 10 more OLLs
> 4x4: ~1:30 avg 5
> 5x5: sub 3 single and ~3:15 avg5
> ...


3x3 close, 22-23
4x4 got a sub 1:30 avg of 12!
5x5 smashed it! sub 3 *global average!*
6x6 smashed again about 6 global and sub 5 single
7x7 I haven't really timed myself that much though my last timed solve was sub 9
megaminx, nope
pyraminx nope
2x2 yes
New goals:
2x2 sub 6
3x3 sub 20
4x4 sub 1:15
5x5 sub 2:30
6x6 sub 5:00
7x7 sub 7:00
mega learn it and sub 4:00
pyraminx sub 17
skewb sub 16
deadline by march 1st


----------



## mns112 (Jan 2, 2015)

mns112 said:


> sub19 3x3 average
> sub3 2x2 average with full CLL and learn little EG-1
> sub2:20:xx average for 4x4
> sub7 average for pyra
> learn skewb



Yes
No . got 8 clls left and am sub 5 still around 4.30
Yes
NO
Yes


----------



## Koenaj (Jan 2, 2015)

Just started cubing, so my goals are quite juvenile for now:

- Learn full PLL
- Learn full OLL
- Get my 3x3 time <25s consistently.
- Get a <10s record (will take a while )
- Learn how to solve 2x2 (Just have to buy a cube, I probably can already, perhaps learning one or two algorithms)
- Learn how to solve a 4x4 (Idem with above, but need a bit more algorithm info)
- Learn 3x3 BLD


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 3, 2015)

SolveThatCube said:


> Goals for the rest of the year:
> 
> Algs:
> Stop being lazy and learn full CLL on 2x2, *Almost did it *
> ...



3.5/10


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 5, 2015)

Goals before my comp (leaving tomorrow morning)*Bold means completed.*
*3x3 Sub-17.5 Ao100* 17.25
*Sub 13 Single*11.89
*Pyra gogogogo Sub 7 Ao100* 6.59 
*Skewb something*
*5x5 Sub 2:35ish Ao12* Very nearly sub 2:30
*2x2 Sub 5.2 Mydumbmethod Ao100* 5 flat

Goals for at Comp
3x3 *Sub 17.5 Ao5* Sub-15 lel
*Sub 14 Single* 13.xx
4x4 *Sub 1:07 Ao5* 1:03.xx
*Sub 1 Single* 58.xx
5x5 *Sub 2:35 Ao5* 2:22.xx 
*Sub 2:20 Single* don't remember
Pyraminx
Sub 7 Ao5 No, but still 1st. XD
OH Sub 35 Ao5 haha such fail
* Sub 30 Single* pb single, 26.xx
Skewb
*Sub something Ao5* 14.xx
Sub 10 single 11.xx


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 9, 2015)

*January 2015 Goals
--------------------*

- 3x3 - Sub 15 Ao100
- 3x3 - Full OLL
- 4x4 - Sub-1:05 Ao12
- 4x4 - Sub-1 Ao5
- 5x5 - Sub-2:15 Ao5


----------



## lerenard (Jan 10, 2015)

Deadline: valentines day (for no particular reason, I just wanted a date in mid February.)

2x2: sub8
3x3: do an ao100 at least 6 times a week until I am at a sub25 ga.
4x4: sub 1:40 
5x5: sub3
Pyra: learn to solve it on my own, then learn a better method. (So ambitious)

My reasoning with 3x3 is that I just do so many untimed solves and so few timed solves that I'm not practicing the basics as much as I'm learning new things. I always feel super rushed during solves so I want to just get really used to timed solves and just practice what I already know instead of trying to always learn new stuff. Then I'll go back to untimed solves. The other goals are just stuff I'd like to do.


----------



## Smiles (Jan 22, 2015)

Today I did about 250 solves and about 18/250 were sub 10.
18/250 ~ 7%

By March, I want that to be 20%


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 22, 2015)

Sub-8.65 skewb mean of 250 by 21 February 2015.
Sub-8.65 skewb official average on 21 February 2015.

8.65 is the current AfR, and 21 February is my next competition. It leaves me 1 month to knock 1 second off my average.


----------



## jms (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm averaging about 1 minute 10 at the moment with single PB of 47 seconds.

I'd like to be averaging sub-40 in 1 month.


----------



## Tactix47 (Jan 23, 2015)

Current Average: 75s. Current PB: 56.68 Goal: Average 45s by 20150104 (no fooling!


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Jan 23, 2015)

2x2x2: actually practise and get sub-8; consider learning something other than Ortega
3x3x3: get colour neutrality down, and solid; get a sub-25 Ao100; learn a good amount of OLLs
3x3x3 OH: actually practise and get sub-50;
4x4x4: generally get better with Yau; work on new method somehow
5x5x5: get one;
3BLD: practise and chase Maskow down;
4BLD: learn it;
MBLD: get a 2/2;
Megaminx: get sub-5 Ao100;

Programming: create a program in Python that can solve 2x2x2 and 3x3x3; create a program that will help me in creating my 4x4x4 method.


----------



## rebucato314 (Jan 23, 2015)

It has been a while since I posted here, so...

Goals before the end of 2nd term:

3x3: Sub-15 average of 12

2x2: Sub-6 globally

Skewb: Sub-12 average of 12

School: Get first in whole form (Primary 6)

Go to a good secondary school


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Goals:* 3x3: Sub-14 global average. 
OH: Sub-17 global average
4x4: Sub-1 global average
5x5: Sub-2 global average
*Deadline:* February 21st, my next comp.


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 23, 2015)

Started with yellow cross yesterday, got an 18.9s ao100 (global average is 16s)

My goals for the next few days



Spoiler



Date -	Goal - Ao100
--------------------------------
22/01/15 - [Sub-19.00] - 18.90
23/01/15 - [Sub-18.50]	- 18.12
24/01/15 - [Sub-18.00]	- 18.11
25/01/15 - [Sub-17.75] - 17.86
26/01/15 - [Sub-17.50]	- 17.51
27/01/15 - [Sub-17.25]	- 16.95
28/01/15 - [Sub-17.00]	- 17.14
28/01/15 - [Sub-16.80]	- 17.48
29/01/15 - [Sub-16.60]	- 16.96
30/01/15 - [Sub-16.50]	- 16.71
31/01/15 - [Sub-16.40] - 
01/02/15 - [Sub-16.30] - 
02/02/15 - [Sub-16.20] - 
03/02/15 - [Sub-16.10] - 
04/02/15 - [Sub-16.00] - 
05/02/15 - [Sub-16.00] - 
06/02/15 - [Sub-16.00] -



To be continued...

Is this even possible?


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 2, 2015)

Goals before 12 June (Birthday)

Skewb Global Avg - sub-5
3x3 - Sub 18 (Nearly There. It is in sight, but its still a way to go)
2x2 - Get acquainted with Ortega, learn easiest EG-1 and be sub-6 (Reset to 2017?)
4x4 - Actually be bothered to learn parity alg and get times down (sub 4:00? Imma nub at big cubes) EDIT: Nah. Maybe not. 
*Also, slow turning, colour neutral sub-20 ao12. * Easy done 

Bold is completed. (1/5)

Goals Before February (Nope. April) 2015

*sub 20 ga on 3x3 (So near...)*
sub 8 ga on Skewb (Not near. Might have something to do with not practicing.)
sub 7 on 2x2 ( /\/\/\/\/\/\ Read above reason )
*Finish off colour neutral *
*Get a 12 second lucky single P I don't think so xD EDIT: New PB. 12.55 My god. GA is 18.)*
*get a 16 second non-lucky single (Got 15.56, stackmatted)*

Bold is completed (4/6) Need to practice something else other than 3x3... I am obsessed with 3x3. I love 2x2, like Skewb, but Mega is solve for fun. I don't like big cubes


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 2, 2015)

*February 2015 Goals
-----------------------*

- 3x3 - Sub 16 Ao100 - Yellow Cross
- 4x4 - Sub-1 Ao12
- 5x5 - Sub-2 Ao5
- 2x2 - Learn Full CLL
- 7x7 - Sub-7 Single


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 2, 2015)

Goal for march break: sub 11.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 4, 2015)

Even though I've been here for a while this is my first post in this thread.
Anyway here are my goals.
I don't have many for now but that will change.

2x2: Sub 3.5 Average of 12
4x4: Sub 1:10 single, Sub 1:30 average of 5.
Megaminx: Sub 4:30 Average of 5

April 14th (It is random because it is my birthday.)

Also a non-cubing goal:
Bowl a 600 series before the end of the bowling season (~June 1st) (Current best is 593)


----------



## cashis (Feb 4, 2015)

End of 2015 goals:
Sub 15 3x3
Sub 1 4x4


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 4, 2015)

Goal for March Break, 
Sub-15 2H
Sub-20 OH


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 4, 2015)

Deadline: The end of school, May 31st
2x2: Sub 5 ao100
3x3: Sub 15 ao100
4x4: Sub 1:00 ao100
5x5: Sub 2:00 ao100
6x6: Sub 4:00 ao100
3BLD: Sub 1:20 single, sub 2:00 MO3
MBLD: 5 points
4BLD: Sucess


----------



## maps600 (Feb 4, 2015)

Deadline: March 15
3x3 Full colourneutral (Sub 13 avg100)

currently: w/y ~ 12.5
g/b ~ 15
r/o ~ I haven't started solving those colours yet.

Edit - Typo in colourneutral


----------



## timeless (Feb 4, 2015)

Sub 1 min 3x3 BLD is my goal for this year
hopefully sub 2.5mins midway

Im about sub 6-10mins atm but my success rate is less than 10%


----------



## Randomno (Feb 4, 2015)

Learn full PLL ***.


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Learn full PLL ***.


Odeer


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> Odeer


Learn full PLL by end of March blindsolve success in a weeks time, sub 30 3x3 Ao100 by end of February, multiblind 3/3 at Harrow spring, sub 2 minute 4x4 ao12 by end of February


----------



## Randomno (Feb 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> Odeer



I did still learn Ga, Gb, Ja, Na, Ra, Rb and better U perms.


----------



## 1davey29 (Feb 7, 2015)

Goal: Learn all PLL perms.
Deadline: March 21, 2015


----------



## JK (Feb 7, 2015)

End of 2015 goal:
Get 2x2 avg AsR


----------



## nalralz (Feb 7, 2015)

Goals before December 20th (averages)
2x2: I don't care
3x3: Sub-11 (3 seconds to go)
4x4: Sub-50 (20 seconds to go)
5x5: Sub: 1:40 (35 seconds to go)
6x6: Don't care
7x7: Don't care
3x3 OH: Sub-20 (15 seconds to go)
All the rest: Don't care


----------



## Puggins (Feb 7, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Also a non-cubing goal:
> Bowl a 600 series before the end of the bowling season (~June 1st) (Current best is 593)



Bowled 639 this morning, 173, 243, 223


----------



## lerenard (Feb 15, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Deadline: valentines day (for no particular reason, I just wanted a date in mid February.)
> 
> 2x2: sub8
> 3x3: do an ao100 at least 6 times a week until I am at a sub25 ga.
> ...



I met all of my goals  this time I suppose I will set some harder ones. Deadline is St. Patrick's days
2x2: sub5.5
3x3: sub18.5
Roux: sub25
4x4: sub75
5x5: sub135
Pyraminx:sub7
Square-one: learn to solve intuitively and then maybe learn a better method
Skewb: " "
FMC: sub35


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> My long-term goals for now (deadline: end of 2015 I guess)
> 
> Get a big BLD WR
> Get a non BLD AsR
> ...



Abandoning these

New goals:
Sub 2.3 global 2x2 average
Sub 1:05 global megaminx average
Sub 1:25 global 5x5 average
Sub 5 global skewb average
Sub 4:30 global 7x7 average

Deadline: end of 2015


----------



## mpcuber1 (Feb 16, 2015)

3x3: Sub 15 by end of summer
Full OLL by March 21 (17 left to go)


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a whole year to do stupid stuff?
Alright!

1)Switch all my main speedcubes to blue body. This will involve buying stickerless cubes. Oh my.

2)switch to green cross Yau5. Because why the heck not

3)learn comms and be good at FMC so the NR is actually good FMC


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Goals:*
Learn all OLLs (currently know 17/57)
Be Sub-12 (currently around 20-23)
Be sub-1 (4x4) (currently around 1:40)
Be sub-2 (5x5) (idk what my time is)
Be sub-1:30 3BLD (currently around 4 min.)
MBLD 5/5 (can't do it yet)
Learn Full commutators for edges and corners (can't do it yet)
4BLD (can't do it yet)
Sub-10 (7x7) (currently around 15 min)

*Deadline*
January 1, 2016 -or- June 25, 2016 (my 17th birthday)

That gives me a while to practice, get better, and a whole summer devoted to cubing. With marching band, it will be next to impossible to cube in the winter, so my deadline is basically first day of school, but I'm not letting myself down!


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sub 15 by US Nationals(at 17.5 currently)
Convince my parents to let me go to US Nationals
Sub 4 2x2 with ortega by end of year(4.8 currently)
Sub 1 4x4 by end of year(1:30 currently)
3BLD get a comp success by July(best unoffical currently 5 cubies off, I've done 3BLD twice)
4BLD+5BLD learn it
Fix my Aochuang by 1 month from now
Change springs in 6x6 and get an official solve.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 25, 2015)

Sub 30 3x3 by May.
Learn Intuitive F2L and Cross on bottom.
Learn 4LLL.
Learn an additional cube (2x2?).


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 25, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Sub 30 3x3 by May.
> Learn Intuitive F2L and Cross on bottom.
> Learn 4LLL.
> Learn an additional cube (2x2?).



I would suggest something bigger, or maybe blindfolded or FMC. I saw in your member intro that you are older (for cubing at least), and we folk tend to do better at things that require more concentration. It's just hard to generate the TPS of the young ones! But who knows, maybe you're an exception


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 25, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> I would suggest something bigger, or maybe blindfolded or FMC. I saw in your member intro that you are older (for cubing at least), and we folk tend to do better at things that require more concentration. It's just hard to generate the TPS of the young ones! But who knows, maybe you're an exception



I am 26 years old so definitely not a speedcuber's primary age. I don't necessarily want to break records or compete for the top but I don't think my ultimate goal of sub 15 ao100 is out of reach for an oldie like myself.

I am also definitely interested in 3BLD and FMC at some point but I figure I need to cut my teeth on 3x3 before I go crazy in other areas.


----------



## TopazRuby (Feb 25, 2015)

Short term goal: ranked in top 300 of Canada with US NATs 2015 average
Long term goal: in-competition sub-10 average before graduation (August 17, 2018)


----------



## Tracks (Feb 25, 2015)

Sure we can't turn as fast as these young guys, but I don't think a sub-30 requires anything special. If I can do it at 42, you guys shouldn't have any problem doing it in your 20s. I would offer two tips to get faster. First, learn and improve F2L by doing A LOT of solves. Second, get a 2x2. It's basically an exercise in repeating all your 2nd look OLL and 1st look PLL algorithms over and over at a fast rate. This will teach your brain to eliminate pauses while you try to match up the correct case.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 25, 2015)

Tracks said:


> Sure we can't turn as fast as these young guys, but I don't think a sub-30 requires anything special. If I can do it at 42, you guys shouldn't have any problem doing it in your 20s. I would offer two tips to get faster. First, learn and improve F2L by doing A LOT of solves. Second, get a 2x2. It's basically an exercise in repeating all your 2nd look OLL and 1st look PLL algorithms over and over at a fast rate. This will teach your brain to eliminate pauses while you try to match up the correct case.


I usually have around 3tps-4tps and average around 13-14, you don't need fast turn speed, you need to work on efficiency.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 25, 2015)

Tracks said:


> Sure we can't turn as fast as these young guys, but I don't think a sub-30 requires anything special. If I can do it at 42, you guys shouldn't have any problem doing it in your 20s. I would offer two tips to get faster. First, learn and improve F2L by doing A LOT of solves. Second, get a 2x2. It's basically an exercise in repeating all your 2nd look OLL and 1st look PLL algorithms over and over at a fast rate. This will teach your brain to eliminate pauses while you try to match up the correct case.



Thanks for all of the advice guys. I will keep you all updated on my progress in the accomplishments thread. I might even go to my first competition this year who knows!


----------



## TDM (Feb 25, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I might even go to my first competition this year who knows!


If there's an opportunity to go to a comp, then definitely go. It doesn't matter how fast you are, it's definitely worth going to one.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 3, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> New goals:
> 2x2 sub 6
> 3x3 sub 20
> 4x4 sub 1:15
> ...



nope
almost 
nope
yep
i'll go with yes
nope
In the process of learning OCLL
yes
nah


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 3, 2015)

New goals:
2x2: sub 6.5
3x3: sub 18
4x4: sub 1:15
5x5: sub 2:15
6x6: sub 4:30
7X7: sub 7:00
Mega: sub 4:00
Pyra: sub 12
Skewb: sub 15
SQ1: buy one

deadline: May 1st


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 3, 2015)

New goals
2x2 sub 3.5
3x3 sub 13
4x4 sub 1:10
OH sub 20
Skewb sub 10
*****ALL LONG TERM GOAL**********
DEADLINE US NATIONALS 2015


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 3, 2015)

idc about 2x2
Sub 9.4 3x3
Sub 36 4x4
Sub 1:15 5x5
Sub 2:40 6x6
Sub 4 7x7
Sub 3.5 and NAR holder Skewb
Sub 16 OH
Sub 5 pyra
Deadline : Beginning of 2016


----------



## JemFish (Mar 3, 2015)

Sub-1 with 3BLD
Sub-15 with 3x3 speed
Get really good at 5BLD
Get really good at 5x5 speed

(Maybe a BLD NR/CR? No not yet...)

Deadline: the end of this year


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2015)

Goals for *before* WBTG:

Get 5 more 4BLD successes *0/5*
Actually get somewhere to stay *Done 18/3*
Average sub-8 at skewb *Mid-8*
Get a couple of 7/7 Multis *0/0*
Average sub-cutoff (2:30) at Mega *Sub-3*


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 11, 2015)

Sub 3.5 2x2
Sub 12.8 3x3
Sub 55 4x4
Sub 4 Pyraminx
Sub 5 Skewb
50% success on 3bld
A success on 4bld


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 19, 2015)

Edward4 said:


> 17x17 multi blind one footed sub .1



One big huge problem I see with that is the shapeways price of the 17x17x17.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Might as well set some goals for the Atlantic Open 2015 comp that's only about 1 and a half weeks away: 

2x2x2: Sub-4.5 average, sub-3 single
3x3x3: Sub-14 Average, sub-12 single
4x4x4: Sub-1:10 average, sub-1:05 single 
Pyraminx: Sub-7.5 average, Sub-6 single
3BLD: Just get a success... preferably Sub-5.
3x3x3 OH: Sub-30 average, Sub-27 single
Skewb: Sub-15 average, sub-12 single (I still only use beginners)


Placing goals:
2x2x2: Podium, Top 1000 in the world maybe?
3x3x3: Top-5
4x4x4: Podium
Pyraminx: Podium, Top 1000 in the world
3BLD: Podium (I probably just need a success)
3x3x3 OH: Podium
Skewb: Top 2/3rds XD


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 25, 2015)

Re-learn PLL
Learn OLL
Learn Square-1


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a competition this weekend, so I may as well set some goals.

2x2: Finish the average without messing up 2 solves. Sub-8 average, sub-6 single.
3x3: sub-23 single, sub-27 average. Sub-25 average would be awesome, but I don't think it will happen.
4x4: Sub-2:00 single
6x6: Get a mean without popping. Sub-7:00 single.
OH: Sub-45 single, sub-50 average.
Pyraminx: Sub-15 average
Skewb: Podium finish, sub-9 average. I haven't practised skewb, so we'll see.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 25, 2015)

My goals have changed yet again:

Most important: 3BLD & 4BLD & 5BLD - be sub-1 for 3BLD; sub-5 for 4BLD; sub-9 for 5BLD - use full commutators

3x3: pretty boring, but just continue practising and get sub-18; learn full OLL; sub-10 cross & F2L Ao100

2x2: CLLs!! Get a 2x2 cube that I can actually go fast on without being afraid of it popping.

Big Cubes: meh...not interested.

Deadline: 5 months; see how I go.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 25, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Get a 2x2 cube that I can actually go fast on without being afraid of it popping.



wittwo V1!!


----------



## Berd (Mar 25, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> wittwo V1!!


Dayan!


----------



## TDM (Mar 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Dayan!


My Dayan popped quite a lot...


----------



## Berd (Mar 25, 2015)

TDM said:


> My Dayan popped quite a lot...


Mine is great, just tighten and lube with 15 weight!


----------



## TDM (Mar 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Mine is great, just tighten and lube with 15 weight!


I don't have it any more...


----------



## michaelcmelton (Mar 26, 2015)

*Goals:*:
-Sub-30
-Sub-3 PLL Execution+Recognition
-Finish learning G perms
-Have a sub 40 average at US Nationals (Lowballing due to nerves at competition, and Nats being my first comp.)
-Learn Full OLL 

*Deadline:*
July 23, 2016


----------



## GotCubes (Mar 26, 2015)

Goal: Learn a lot of PLL's during spring break. (Like 15?)

Deadline: End of Spring Break


----------



## TopazRuby (Mar 27, 2015)

michaelcmelton said:


> *Goals:*:
> -Sub-30
> -Have a sub 40 average at US Nationals (Lowballing due to nerves at competition, and Nats being my first comp.)



I think you should adjust your goal for NATs: don't lowball!
Before my first comp I was averaging 40, but ended up with a 38 avg. Yes, nerves add time, but when you're at a comp you're so in the zone that it compensates.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 27, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> I have a competition this weekend, so I may as well set some goals.
> 
> 2x2: Finish the average without messing up 2 solves. Sub-8 average, sub-6 single.
> 3x3: sub-23 single, sub-27 average. Sub-25 average would be awesome, but I don't think it will happen.
> ...



if you are talking about Lawrence spring (which the events sound like you are) there is no tooth fairy! Well I meant to say 4x4 but... Tooth fairy it is!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> if you are talking about Lawrence spring (which the events sound like you are) there is no tooth fairy! Well I meant to say 4x4 but... Tooth fairy it is!



Nope, talking about the Tuks Open on the opposite side of the planet


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 29, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Might as well set some goals for the Atlantic Open 2015 comp that's only about 1 and a half weeks away:
> 
> 2x2x2: Sub-4.5 average, sub-3 single. * No (5.02)/No (4.34) *
> 3x3x3: Sub-14 Average, sub-12 single. * Yes (13.09) No (12.05) *
> ...




That 4x4 single tho... 10 seconds better than my at home PB. Average is PB too. Which is crazy because I practice 4x4 quite a bit.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 12, 2015)

So I have a comp next weekend and these are my goals:
2x2: sub 3.3 avg, single I don't really care but maybe sub2?
3x3: sub 11 avg, single is ok for me
4x4: happy with my results
5x5: idk, maybe sub 1:30 avg and sub 1:25 single?
6x6: sub3 mean, sub 2:50 single 
7x7: ~4:40 avg, sub 4:30 single 
Megaminx: ~1:03 avg, sub 1 single and don't fail
Pyraminx: I am quite happy with my results 
Skewb: sub 6.5 avg, sub 5/4.5 single 
Clock: make the cutoff, ~18 avg
3BLD: sub2 single and a mean
MBLD: 6/6, at least 5/6
Feet: sub2 mean maybe?
OH: sub 20 avg and make the top 1000 for single 
Square1: I don't care 

And the most important goal: don't suck!


----------



## darckhitet (Apr 16, 2015)

To do a sub 10 solve


----------



## Berd (Apr 16, 2015)

darckhitet said:


> To do a sub 10 solve


Didn't you just do that?!


----------



## cashis (Apr 16, 2015)

Sune and AntiSune ZBLL by next school year


----------



## NeilH (Apr 16, 2015)

Goals:

Global Average of 20: Before June *Got really close, but switching to Roux now.*


Sub-20 Solve: Before June *Done*


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 17, 2015)

I have a comp this weekend. I'm hoping for a success in BLD and sub-19 average on 3x3. Don't care for pyraminx or OH.


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 17, 2015)

Um... Sub 50 asap?


----------



## Berd (Apr 17, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> Um... Sub 50 asap?


You can do it! Keep practicing!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm going to Atlantic Special 2015 on July 4th, so here are my goals (The events are weird and events I don't often practice so this is weird . 

3x3x3: Sub-12 average, Sub-11 single.
3x3x3 Blindfolded: Actually get a success... preferably Sub-3 minutes by then?
Fewest Moves: Sub-35 single, and if more attempts Sub-40 average
Clock: Actually get one, and maybe Sub-15 or something by then?
MultiBlind: This is a hard one because I've never tried it before but maybe a successful 2/2 or something.


Placing goals:
3x3x3: Podium
3x3x3 Blindfolded: Podium
3x3x3 Fewest moves: 1st place, maybe?
Clock: Podium (It's hard to gauge this one because clock competitions in Canada are raaarree.)
3x3x3 MultiBlind: I'll probably podium no matter how bad I do since hardly anyone around here knows MultiBlind, including me atm


----------



## Carbon (Apr 17, 2015)

Just posting goals for my next comp at MIT in May.
2: 3.9 avg
3: I dont care
4: sub 50 avg plz
OH: Just get an average
Pyra: Sub 7 avg, sub 5 single (maybe 5 sec avg plz?)
Clock: Idk, Sub 20?
Skoobz: Learn better finger tricks, Get a sub 5 single and like a 6 avg


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

I keep jumping around with learning things and I don't finish learning them. Going to make a list to do in order. Adding more as I complete them.


Scallop kite cubeshape method
CLL T set
Full OLL (I'm at 40+)
Write down good algs for Sarah's intermediate
Learn them
Some OH/Feet PLLs
CLL U set
One flip and properly learn keyhole LL
5x5 L2E
CLL L set


----------



## ryanj92 (May 2, 2015)

For May:

- no cubes at uni
- improve at mega, pyra, clock, 666


----------



## TDM (May 5, 2015)

Get sub-20 singles with 20 methods E: *on cam*.
Progress:
ZZ
Roux
CFOP
FreeFOP
CFCE
PCMS
Petrus
LBL


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Get sub-20 singles with 20 methods.
> So far:
> Roux
> CFOP
> ...



full zb? tf?


----------



## Bindedsa (May 5, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> full zb? tf?



Of course not.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Get sub-20 singles with 20 methods E: *on cam*.
> Progress:
> ZZ
> Roux
> ...



Heise is REALLY easy too. if you're having trouble, you can memorize a few simplified speed heise algs or tripod supplement algs. it's not hard to sub-20 without these, but they can really help if you find it hard.

and you should be able to get Snyder without a problem. no need to learn full fish and chips. you can do half of fish during LPELL if you orient edges during F2L. Then just 2-step the L4C.


----------



## TDM (May 5, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> Heise is REALLY easy too. if you're having trouble, you can memorize a few simplified speed heise algs or tripod supplement algs. it's not hard to sub-20 without these, but they can really help if you find it hard.
> 
> and you should be able to get Snyder without a problem. no need to learn full fish and chips. you can do half of fish during LPELL if you orient edges during F2L. Then just 2-step the L4C.


Thanks. It might take some time to learn all those cases though; if I do Heise, I'll probably end up doing normal Heise and getting lucky.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 8, 2015)

I took a break from cubing for a bit so the goals I posted did not get beaten.
so lets post some new goals:
2x2 idc
3x3 sub 16
4x4 1:05ish
5x5 sub 2:05
6x6 sub 3:50 min
7x7 sub 6 min
mega: actually get into it and practice
pyra sub 12
skewb idc
sq1 learn it
fmc get sub 40 single

all by august 1st


----------



## 1davey29 (May 18, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: Sune, Anti-sune, T, and L CLLs
3x3: All OLLs, sub-30 average
4x4: All oriented PLL parities, sub 2-mins
Deadline: June 10, 2015


----------



## Hari (May 27, 2015)

Goals for Nationals starting day after tomorrow:
Sub 50 3BLD mean and sub40 single. 
4BLD: 4:00-4:30 success
5BLD: just a success
MBLD: 11/11
Sq1: Just beat PB average(28.32)
3x3: Beat PB again. Hopefully sub20 average.
FMC: sub45 single
Pyra: Sub 6 average


----------



## OLLiver (May 27, 2015)

Get a sub 12.5 avg of 5, get more sub 10 singles, get the NZ NR for 3x3 single and avg.
And learn full ZBLL
So Nothing too hard


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 27, 2015)

Goals for US nats 2015
Mega: sub 1:30
5x5: sub 2:00 single
3x3: sub 15
4x4: sub 1:00
Pyra: sub 8
OH: 30
6x6: sub 4:00
2x2: sub 5.5
Skewb: sub 15?
7x7: sub 6:30?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 28, 2015)

Goals for end of June:

Do the regular non-uber monthly 4219.5 cube marathon for a second side event. Haven't decided which one yet, but it probably won't be mega 

EDIT: decided on pyra


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 28, 2015)

Goals for next comp:
3x3: Single: sub 13.5, Average: Lol
Mega: Average: sub 2:10 (not gonna happen lol)
Sq-1: Average: sub 27, Single: Sub 22
Pyra: Average: Sub 8?
3Bld: Sub 2 single or sub 3 mean (not gonna happen either)
Skewb: Don't get last
OH: Average: Sub 30, remember OH cmlls
Probably not going to be cubing anymore this summer after my next comp so hopefully I'm successful!


----------



## newtonbase (May 28, 2015)

Goals for the end of the year. Haven't decided what order yet. 
Learn M2
Get an offical 3BLD solve 
Get sub 30s global average on 3x3
Get sub 5 global average in 5x5 (Inc official single) 

Nothing too taxing if I can find some practice time.


----------



## Oatch (Jun 1, 2015)

Goals for end of July:

Sub-20 3x3 consistently.
Finish T, U and L sets for COLL.
Sub 3 for last layer algs.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 1, 2015)

Goals for the end of the June:
Sub-5.5 on the 2x2
Sub-30 on the 3x3
Sub-10 on the Pyraminx
Sub-2:40 on the 4x4


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 2, 2015)

Have ZBLS memoed in 3 days


----------



## Iggy (Jun 3, 2015)

Goals for foon yew open this sunday

2x2: NR avg pls
3x3: PBs
4x4: Sub 45 avg
5x5: PBs
OH: Sub 20 avg
Pyraminx: Win with a decent average
Skewb: Don't fail, podium if possible


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Goals for foon yew open this sunday
> 
> 2x2: NR avg pls
> 3x3: PBs
> ...



Don't worry you can definitely podium for skewb (unless someone who has never competed is really fast). Daryl and I are not going.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 3, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Don't worry you can definitely podium for skewb (unless someone who has never competed is really fast). Daryl and I are not going.



Hmm yeah I guess so. I hope I don't fail though


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Foon yew goals
2x2: sub-5 meh
3x3: sub-13 meh
4x4: sub-55
5x5: sub-1:30
OH: NR pls
Skewb: sub-8?
Pyra: sub-15


----------



## posaidon0802 (Jun 3, 2015)

2x2:3-5(i dont 2x2 that much)
3x3:sub-20(main focus,learing full pll)
4x4:1 minute(last edges suck but i need a new 4x4)
5x5:to actually solve it w/o a guide
6x6:not get mindfked


----------



## NeilH (Jun 3, 2015)

Goals by the end of August:

2x2: Learn Ortega, be Sub-5 *nope*

3x3: Learn PLL, be sub-18 *sub-18, not full PLL*

BLD: Solve a 3x3 BLD *nope*

FMC: Learn Heise *nope*

i only like 3x3


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 3, 2015)

SYSU Open goals: 
3x3: sub-9 avg 
OH: sub-16 avg
Goals by the end of June:
All PLLs sub-1. Average 8.5~.

EDIT: SYSU: 3x3 8.43 avg. Sub-9 achieved. OH is off by .07 tho.  

As for the global average, I'm like 8.6~, so almost there. 
As for the PLLs, I still got like tons of them. (Z, Ra, 2 G Perms, Na, Nb, F, V, Y)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 3, 2015)

Goals for the Tuks Winter at the end of the month:
2x2: Who cares
3x3: Sub 20 single, sub 24 average.
4x4: Sub 2:00 single, don't mess up average.
5x5: Get an average
OH: Sub 40 average
Mega: Get a PB
Pyra: Sub 12 average
Skewb: 1st place.


----------



## Mes (Jun 3, 2015)

Goals before I head back to school;
Sub-30 on 3x3 and if I break that sub-25
Learn full PLL for 3x3
Maybe learn half OLL for 3x3? 
Get sub-2:30 on 4x4

Edit: Learned full PLL sometime
Graduated sub-30 thread 7/6/2015

New goals; Focus on 4x4.


----------



## Gage4c (Jun 8, 2015)

Hmm.. Goals while I'm in Florida 
2x2 IDC 
3x3 sub 20 100% of the time
4x4 sub 1:15 and a 1:00 single
5x5 sub 3 
Pyraminx idc 
3bld who has time to learn that


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Goals for foon yew open this sunday
> 
> 2x2: NR avg pls
> 3x3: PBs
> ...



2x2: yeaaahhhh finally
3x3: pretty good single, really bad averages
4x4: nope. had a counting 50 damn it
5x5: decent average
OH: nope
Pyraminx: lol pretty bad average, but I won 
Skewb: won with a 6.05 NR average lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Foon yew goals
> 2x2: sub-5 meh
> 3x3: sub-13 meh
> 4x4: sub-55
> ...



2: lolno 
3: sub-12 yay and also top 1k in the world for avg
4: yeah but I kinda wanted sub-50
5: yes yay
OH: won but no NR ugh
skewb: no
pyra: yes i guess


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 8, 2015)

Goals by US Nats (hopefully going):
3x3: full oll, mid-15 global avg
4x4: 50-55 global avg
5x5: 2:00-2:10 global avg
OH: 25 global avg, learn fingertricking


----------



## kschiew (Jun 8, 2015)

This month's goals:
3x3: Sub 15, currently sub16
BLD: Improve in consistency, currently using M2/OP
SQ1: Sub 30, currently sub 60(LOL)


----------



## Animorpher13 (Jun 8, 2015)

Summer Goals

3x3: sub-20 (currently at 20/21 secs).
2x2: finish all of CLL
Skewb: Sarah Strong Intermediate
Square-1: finish learning the basic method
pyraminx: sub-10
4x4: finish Yau (i.e. edges) and sub-1:30 avg. 
5x5: Mod my SS 5x5
BLD: Get a success. Please.

wow, I feel like such a beginner (even though I've been speedcubing since September). Welp, this summer is gonna be all about practice.


----------



## JamesDanko (Jun 9, 2015)

*Goals*
- Learn full CLL
- Be able to BLD solve
- Get sub-18 AO1000

*Deadline*
End of summer


----------



## starcuber (Jun 13, 2015)

Goal learn all pll 
dead line 10:36 am 13 June 2015


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 13, 2015)

sub 9 by the beginning of the 15-16 school year (september 8).


----------



## cashis (Jun 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> sub 9 by the beginning of the 15-16 school year (september 8).



If you were anyone else, I'd say impossible.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> sub 9 by the beginning of the 15-16 school year (september 8).



What's your first post? I'd like to read it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 13, 2015)

cashis said:


> If you were anyone else, I'd say impossible.



haha! it will still be very hard though. Even sub 9.5 by then would be awesome. (i do get like 6 hours of cubing a day in the summer though...)



Isaac Lai said:


> What's your first post? I'd like to read it.



My first post on the forum? It should be this one: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?3842-Roux-Help-and-Discussion-thread/page195

(about the middle of the page, third post)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> haha! it will still be very hard though. Even sub 9.5 by then would be awesome. (i do get like 6 hours of cubing a day in the summer though...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are going to get the award for most imrpoved newb.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> haha! it will still be very hard though. Even sub 9.5 by then would be awesome. (i do get like 6 hours of cubing a day in the summer though...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are going to get the award for most imrpoved newb.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 13, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> You are going to get the award for most imrpoved newb.



thats a thing???


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> thats a thing???



It's in the forum awards
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?50457-The-2014-Rubys!-(2014-Forum-Awards)


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 13, 2015)

starcuber said:


> Goal learn all pll
> dead line 10:36 am 13 June 2015



Did you do it?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 16, 2015)

*Puzzle**Average**Single**Method**Deadline*3x3x312 seconds [14.1 seconds]8.5 seconds [9.56 seconds]Learn Moar COLL [11/28]August 8, 2015 [53d]2x2x24.8 seconds [5.6 seconds]1.5 seconds [1.63 seconds]Finish CLL [29/42]August 8, 2015 [53d]4x4x465 seconds [75 seconds]55 seconds [60.3 seconds]Get good at Yau [----]August 8, 2015 [53d]5x5x5120 seconds [155 seconds]110 seconds [121.78 seconds]August 8, 2015 [53d]Pyraminx10 seconds [15 seconds]5 seconds [6.74 seconds]August 8, 2015 [53d]Skewb10 seconds [17 seconds]5 seconds [8.49 seconds]Learn a better method [----]August 8, 2015 [53d]


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Goals for Perth Winter 2015
2x2: Meh
3x3: sub-12 avg I guess. Keep my PB single streak alive.
4x4: Sub-50 pls
5x5: Sub-1:30
OH: NR PLS
Pyra: Top-1000?
BLD: success


----------



## Iggy (Jun 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Goals for Perth Winter 2015
> 2x2: Meh
> 3x3: sub-12 avg I guess. Keep my PB single streak alive.
> 4x4: Sub-50 pls
> ...



Good luck! Gogo sub me at 3x3


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Goals for Perth Winter 2015
> 2x2: Meh
> 3x3: sub-12 avg I guess. Keep my PB single streak alive.
> 4x4: Sub-50 pls
> ...



Yes come on you *NEED* that OH NR


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 16, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Goals by US Nats (hopefully going):
> 3x3: full oll, mid-15 global avg
> 4x4: 50-55 global avg
> 5x5: 2:00-2:10 global avg
> OH: 25 global avg, learn fingertricking



Starting my OLL journey, counting what I already knew for two-look I'm up to 17 out of 57


----------



## Berd (Jun 16, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Starting my OLL journey, counting what I already knew for two-look I'm up to 17 out of 57 [emoji14]


Cubing world has 3 videos on easy OLL cases. Check them out!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 16, 2015)

Berd said:


> Cubing world has 3 videos on easy OLL cases. Check them out!



I have 0 videos on my channel of easy OLLs and every single person on Earth has watched all of them 4 times.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 16, 2015)

Berd said:


> Cubing world has 3 videos on easy OLL cases. Check them out!



Thanks, Berd! Those are really helpful.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 17, 2015)

Guess I'll make goals for Atlantic Special 2015.


Clock: Sub-15 average, first place XD or at least 2nd place. 
(Almost everyone around here is just getting into clock for the first time for this comp... including me) 
3x3: at least 1 Sub-13 average and podium
3BLD: Sub-5 success, or at least a success.
3x3 Fewest Moves: Sub-35 single, Sub-42 average (Single might not happen but average is pretty achievable.) and win? 
Multiblind: I really have no hope at all in this event. MAYBE I'll be able to pull off a 2/2 by this comp.


----------



## Berd (Jun 17, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I have 0 videos on my channel of easy OLLs and every single person on Earth has watched all of them 4 times.


What are you even saying?


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 19, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Goals at 1 year after first cube (Dec. 26th, 2014):
> I don't know about 3x3, but maybe sub 20 Ao100?
> 2x2 Sub 4 Ao5, Sub 5.5 Ao12, Sub 7 Ao100
> 4x4 Sub 1:10 Single, Sub 1:20 Ao5, Sub 1:30 Ao12, Sub 1:40 Ao100
> Pyra Sub 3 Single, Sub 7 Ao5, Sub 8 Ao12, Sub 9 Ao100, learn at least 1 more method.



update:
3x3: no; 2x2: no, yes, yes; 4x4: all no (cube broke); Pyra: no, rest yes.
evaluation:
better than I thought I would do, especially in pyraminx


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Goals for leading up to Nat's and Nat's



Spoiler: Before Nats



3x3: sub-13 single, sub-19 ao12, sub-20 ao100
4x4: sub-1 single, ao5, and ao12, sub-1:10 ao100
5x5: sub-2 single, sub-2:20 ao5 and ao12, sub-2:30 ao100
2x2: sub-1 single, sub-4 ao5 and ao12, sub-5 ao100
Pyra: learn 1-flip, sub-3 single, sub-4 ao5, sub-4.5 ao12, sub-5 ao100
Skewb: learn Sarah Inter., sub-5 single, sub-8 ao12, sub-10 ao100
OH: sub-30 single, sub-40 ao5, sub-50 ao12, sub-1 ao100
Mega: sub-4 single, sub-5 ao5 and ao12





Spoiler: At Nats



3x3: sub-15 single, sub-19 average
4x4: sub-50 single, sub-1 average
5x5: sub-1:50 single, sub-2 average
2x2: sub-3 single, sub-5 average
Pyra: sub-4 single, sub-5 average, make final round
Skewb: sub-6 single, sub-8 average
OH: sub-35 single, sub-40 average
Mega: sub-4 single lol


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 28, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> Goals for the Tuks Winter at the end of the month:
> 2x2: Who cares. *Yes, and it worked. Made finals, and got a PB average.*
> 3x3: Sub 20 single, sub 24 average. *No, and yes. Sub 23 even!*
> 4x4: Sub 2:00 single, don't mess up average. *Yes, and no. As usual, messed up two solves.*
> ...



Feels good to have achieved so many of my goals.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 29, 2015)

Goals for this school term (10 weeks, but busiest term of the year so yeah):

3x3: global sub-15, 14.5x ao100
2x2: global sub-3.5
4x4: sub-1
Megaminx: sub-2
Pyraminx: sub-4
Skewb: ~4.3 average

Others: learn full OLL and some CLL (2x2). Also win an event in the forum comp at least once.

Most just require practice so they should be manageable... I hope


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *Puzzle**Average**Single**Method**Deadline*3x3x312 seconds [14.1 seconds]8.5 seconds [9.56 seconds]Learn Moar COLL [11/28]August 8, 2015 [53d]2x2x24.8 seconds [5.6 seconds]1.5 seconds [1.63 seconds]Finish CLL [29/42]August 8, 2015 [53d]4x4x465 seconds [75 seconds]55 seconds [60.3 seconds]Get good at Yau [----]August 8, 2015 [53d]5x5x5120 seconds [155 seconds]110 seconds [121.78 seconds]August 8, 2015 [53d]Pyraminx10 seconds [15 seconds]5 seconds [6.74 seconds]August 8, 2015 [53d]Skewb10 seconds [17 seconds]5 seconds [8.49 seconds]Learn a better method [----]August 8, 2015 [53d]




*Puzzle**Average**Single**Method**Deadline*3x3x312 seconds [*13.9* seconds]8.5 seconds [*9.21* seconds]Learn Moar COLL [*12*/28]August 8, 2015 *and podium if there are fewer than 50 people there* [*40d*]2x2x24.8 seconds [*5.2* seconds]1.5 seconds [*1.55* seconds]Finish CLL [*31*/42]August 8, 2015 [*40d*]4x4x4 *I really need help with 4x4, any suggestions?*65 seconds [75 seconds]55 seconds [60.3 seconds]Get good at Yau [----] *Every time I try I fail lol*August 8, 2015 [*40d*]5x5x5120 seconds [155 seconds]110 seconds [121.78 seconds]August 8, 2015 [*40d*]Pyraminx10 seconds [*12* seconds]5 seconds [*4.90* seconds]August 8, 2015 [*40d*]Skewb10 seconds [*16* seconds]5 seconds [*8.02* seconds]Learn a better method [*Learning Sarah's Intermediate Method*]August 8, 2015 [*40d*]

A little off-topic, but I created a formula to determine approximately what place you will be in a competition. It works surprisingly well, but its accuracy goes down the farther from the overall average competitor you get (faster OR slower). Plugging in 47 competitors (because the compared competition had 94 in 3x3) and a 12.50 second average (which I sort of hope to get better than by my next competition, but I don't want to be too optimistic) you get:
c2/c1 * p
Where c2 is the number of competitors in the competition (47, note that I'm just guessing), c1 is the number in another competition (94), and p is the place you *would* have gotten at c1 with an average of 12.50 (6 in R1 + 5-6 in R2 + 8 in R3 / 3 = 6.5).
47/94 * 6 = 0.5 * 6.5 = 3.25
So, should I make it a goal to be top 3, if there are fewer than 50 competitors at my next competition?
Let's go with it. Goal added.

Edit: No, I'm not going to Atlanta Open. Don't ask. I am hopefully going to this if it is all figured out.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *Puzzle**Average**Single**Method**Deadline*3x3x312 seconds [*13.9* seconds]8.5 seconds [*9.21* seconds]Learn Moar COLL [*12*/28]August 8, 2015 *and podium if there are fewer than 50 people there* [*40d*]2x2x24.8 seconds [*5.2* seconds]1.5 seconds [*1.55* seconds]Finish CLL [*31*/42]August 8, 2015 [*40d*]4x4x4 *I really need help with 4x4, any suggestions?*65 seconds [75 seconds]55 seconds [60.3 seconds]Get good at Yau [----] *Every time I try I fail lol*August 8, 2015 [*40d*]5x5x5120 seconds [155 seconds]110 seconds [121.78 seconds]August 8, 2015 [*40d*]Pyraminx10 seconds [*12* seconds]5 seconds [*4.90* seconds]August 8, 2015 [*40d*]Skewb10 seconds [*16* seconds]5 seconds [*8.02* seconds]Learn a better method [*Learning Sarah's Intermediate Method*]August 8, 2015 [*40d*]



*Puzzle**Average**Single**Method**Deadline*3x3x312 seconds [*13.6* seconds]8.5 seconds [*8.26* seconds]Learn Moar COLL [*14*/28]August 8, 2015 *competition canceled * [*21d*]2x2x24.8 seconds [*4.8* seconds]1.5 seconds [*0.97* seconds]Finish CLL [*34*/42]August 8, 2015 [*21d*]4x4x4 *I really need help with 4x4, any suggestions?*65 seconds [75 seconds]55 seconds [60.3 seconds]Get good at Yau [----] *I'll work on that soon*August 8, 2015 [*21d*]5x5x5120 seconds [145 seconds]110 seconds [121.78 seconds]August 8, 2015 [*21d*]Pyraminx10 seconds [*10.7* seconds]5 seconds [*4.90* seconds]August 8, 2015 [*21d*]Skewb10 seconds [*16* seconds]5 seconds [*8.02* seconds]Learn a better method [*Learning Sarah's Intermediate Method*]August 8, 2015 [*21d*]


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

This is going to be very hard, but I have decided to learn full EG-2 for Skewb.
I will be using this: http://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/1EzEkhAqpvXkPOYQOxrUhlSC6IsxyJ7Bmixa-lhwFxio/mobilebasic
I hope to finish by the end of the summer holidays (until September). I don't think anyone else has attempted this before and I hope to be the only person to know full EG-2.

Wish me luck!


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> This is going to be very hard, but I have decided to learn full EG-2 for Skewb.


Wow, good luck with that. Might be hard to practise before you finish learning all the cases...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> This is going to be very hard, but I have decided to learn full EG-2 for Skewb.
> I will be using this: http://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/1EzEkhAqpvXkPOYQOxrUhlSC6IsxyJ7Bmixa-lhwFxio/mobilebasic
> I hope to finish by the end of the summer holidays (until September). I don't think anyone else has attempted this before and I hope to be the only person to know full EG-2.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck! I might try if I had the time. Also, who made that doc?

EDIT: I wonder if TCLL for skewb might br useful...


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

@TDM Thanks, I may have to exclusively practice Skewb for the next month or two but I am sure it will be worth it.



Isaac Lai said:


> Good luck! I might try if I had the time. Also, who made that doc?
> 
> EDIT: I wonder if TCLL for skewb might br useful...



Thanks, it will take a long time since Skewb algs are so painful to learn. Idk who made the doc, but it is handy and provides info on recognition too. TCLL would be useful for Skewb as there are only 3 corner orientation cases so that means less cases.


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> @TDM Thanks, I may have to exclusively practice Skewb for the next month or two but I am sure it will be worth it.


Yes, but what if you get a case you don't know? Do you have a quick alg for swapping two corners on the D layer? It's not like Sarah's advanced where you could just go back to intermediate if there was a case you didn't know.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yes, but what if you get a case you don't know? Do you have a quick alg for swapping two corners on the D layer? It's not like Sarah's advanced where you could just go back to intermediate if there was a case you didn't know.



I would do 'intermediate'. So orient the top layer with Sarah's and solve the rest with an alg since I know all but one of those cases.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 21, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Also, who made that doc?



I did 


Isaac Lai said:


> EDIT: I wonder if TCLL for skewb might br useful...



If you have a layer with one corner twisted, 2/3 of the time you can do a pseudo layer, which is just a one move setup to a normal LL alg.



Hssandwich said:


> I would do 'intermediate'. So orient the top layer with Sarah's and solve the rest with an alg since I know all but one of those cases.



You could also use DiagCLL+U, which is more efficient in my opinion


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I did
> You could also use DiagCLL+U, which is more efficient in my opinion



Wow! I didn't realise you made it, how much do you know?

Also, DiagCLL+U would be more efficient. I was thinking of learning an alg for every case beforehand, but for now I will have to stick with 'intermediate'.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 21, 2015)

Goals for the end of a summer:
2x2: Sub-5.7
3x3: Sub 28
4x4: Sub 2:00
5x5: Sub 4:30
Pyraminx: Sub 10
To learn about half OLL's and full PLL's
To learn 1/4 of CLL's


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I don't think anyone else has attempted this before and I hope to be the only person to know full EG-2.



I might just try to beat you to it.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I might just try to beat you to it.



Really? Damn.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Really? Damn.



Depends on how slow you go. I'm consistent about learning algs, but I'm not fast.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Depends on how slow you go. I'm consistent about learning algs, but I'm not fast.



I learnt 4 today, in around an hour, but I am not normally that fast.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I learnt 4 today, in around an hour, but I am not normally that fast.



Well, I've learnt 3 in about 15 minutes, but I'm not sure if I'm happy with the finger tricks, which will require some playing around.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Well, I've learnt 3 in about 15 minutes, but I'm not sure if I'm happy with the finger tricks, which will require some playing around.



I didn't make the algs very fingertrickable because I didn't think anyone would actually learn it 
I'm definitely going to change the diagCLL+U algs to make them better, and I might do it for EG-2 because it's easier now that I have algorithms already. I won't start until after Nationals, though.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I didn't make the algs very fingertrickable because I didn't think anyone would actually learn it
> I'm definitely going to change the diagCLL+U algs to make them better, and I might do it for EG-2 because it's easier now that I have algorithms already. I won't start until after Nationals, though.



I'd be happy to gen them with you.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2015)

Goals for GBCO single/average, ~5 weeks to go
I will be mainly practising 5 events, +a bit of (multi)BLD practise for nats (ordered guanlongs )

4x4: sub35/sub40 (currently 42.12 ao100) 
6x6: sub 2:40/sub 2:30 (currently 2:45-2:50)
7x7: sub 3:50/sub4 (currently 4:25)
Feet: sub 1:20/1:30 (currently 1:50, but I think it's really just a bit of practise)
Clock: sub8.5/sub10 (currently 10.7)


----------



## Torch (Jul 24, 2015)

My goals for US Nationals:

Optimistic goals:
2x2: sub-4 average
3x3: sub-10 single, make it to round 3 
OH: sub-27 average, make it to round 2
BLD: sub-1:40 single, sub-2 mean
FMC: sub-30 single, sub-33 mean
4BLD: Success lol
MBLD: 13/13

Realistic goals:
2x2: sub-4.5 average
3x3: sub-11 single, sub-13 average
OH: sub-30 average
BLD: sub-2 single, successful mean
FMC: sub-32 single, sub-35 mean
4BLD: Don't be off by too much
MBLD: At least 11/13


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 27, 2015)

I set a new goal for myself tonight: to become a platinum level competitor before or at Worlds 2017.


----------



## Torch (Aug 3, 2015)

Torch said:


> My goals for US Nationals:
> 
> Optimistic goals:
> 2x2: sub-4 average
> ...



Didn't make a single optimistic goal, but I got every realistic goal except BLD and FMC means and 3x3 single. I'm satisfied.


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 3, 2015)

Goals for Atlanta Open:

Optimistic:
2x2: sub 5.5 average
3x3: sub 22 average, sub 18 single
4x4: sub 1:25 average, sub 1:15 single
Pyra: sub 7 average

Realistic:
2x2: sub 7 average
3x3: sub 25 average, sub 21 single
4x4: sub 1:35 average, sub 1:25 single
Pyra: sub 9 average

First competition so not sure how pressure will affect me.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 4, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I took a break from cubing for a bit so the goals I posted did not get beaten.
> so lets post some new goals:
> 2x2 idc Still don't care
> 3x3 sub 16 no
> ...



2x2 IDC
3x3 sub 16
4x4 sub 1:00
5x5 sub 2:00
6x6 sub 3:45
7x7 sub 5:50
mega sub 2:45
pyraminx sub 12
Skewb IDC
Square-1 sub 1:00
FMC sub 40 single

by October 1st


----------



## Username (Sep 2, 2015)

Estonian Open 2015 goals

3x3: NR/sub9NR

Rest: Don't really care, some fast ish times would be cool


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 2, 2015)

Planning within the next couple of hours to attempt a ZZ solve...blindfolded. Yes, 1-looking a ZZ solve. I will record everything on camera and will upload the result to my youtube channel. Win or fail, this will be interesting. Plans:

1. I will probably do an EOCross instead of an EOLine (I normally do EOLine). The reason is because while it is not as efficient, memorizing blockbuilding would be a nightmare.
2. Pure OCLL. This should assist in PLL recognition.
3. Slow turning. Eliminates odds of a mistake during execution.

I will return within the next 2 or 3 hours.

EDIT 1: First attempt was a complete failure. Realized at the end of F2L memo (about 15 minutes in) that I completely screwed up. I cancelled the attempt and did an execution, but of course, it failed. I will try again (still using ZZ) in a bit. That was tiring.

EDIT 2: Second attempt was a complete failure. Realized at the beginning of OCLL recognition (about 20 minutes in) that I completely screwed up. I cancelled the attempt and did an execution, but of course, it failed. I will try again (still using ZZ) tomorrow. I want to sleep, and I have a headache. Extremely disappointing, but I _know_ I can do it.


----------



## nalralz (Sep 2, 2015)

Goal:
Sub-11 average for 3x3 by December 20th 2015

What might happen:
Sub-11.5 average for 3x3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 2, 2015)

Goal:
Sub-Nolan average for 3x3 by December 20th 2015

What might happen:
Sub-(Nolan+0.5) average for 3x3


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 2, 2015)

Goal:
Sub-Justin average for 3x3 by December 20th 2015

What might happen:
Sub 15


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 2, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Goal:
> Sub-Justin average for 3x3 by December 20th 2015



sorry lolno


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 2, 2015)

Sub 12 by December would be nice. If I don't get the NR I will explode


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 3, 2015)

A sub-14 average at Wiscube 2nd edition.
What will more than likely happen: I **** UP!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 3, 2015)

Sub 11 average by the end of the year, sub 10 in January
What will probably happen: Sub faz


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Sub 11 average by the end of the year, sub 10 in January
> What will probably happen: Sub faz



and yet you rarely practise anymore...ok then...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 3, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Sub 11 average by the end of the year, sub 10 in January
> What will probably happen: Sub faz



You might be sub faz but you won't be sub justino >:L


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 4, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Goals for this school term (10 weeks, but busiest term of the year so yeah):
> 
> 3x3: global sub-15, 14.5x ao100 *Probably should have set a tougher goal, ao100 is now 12.5x lol*
> 2x2: global sub-3.5 *yes barely*
> ...



Today marks the end of the school term so I'll review my goals. End of year exams are in a month so I'll probably have less time to practice. Perhaps a 100 3x3 solves a week might be a realistic target to maintain my speed. Other events will have to survive through the weekly comp.


----------



## nachopadilla (Sep 4, 2015)

Goal:
Sub 13 Avg of 12 in 3x3
Sub 55 Avg of 5 in 4x4

Deadline:
December 4 (my birthday)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 5, 2015)

Goal for MCC Gamma:

Infect as many of the podiums as I can with my Canadian.


----------



## y235 (Sep 12, 2015)

Get sub-NR BLD single until next comp (in a month or so)

*EDIT:* ok that was easier the I expected. Now a sub-NR ao5!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 15, 2015)

Goals until the end of the October:
2x2: Sub 5.5
3x3: Sub 22.5
4x4: Sub 1:50
5x5: Sub 3:20
6x6: Sub 9:00
Pyra: Sub 11

End learning PLL's
Learn 2/3 of the OLL's


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 15, 2015)

goal for end of the year: sub55 on megaminx + learn some ezpz plls 

what will probably happen: stop practising mega after a week again ._.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 15, 2015)

This is going to be difficult, but I'm going to attempt learning full OLLCP. So far I've learned it for 15 OLLs, and I'll try to keep a pace of about one OLL every one or two days. I'll be tracking my progress here: bit.do/OLLCPprogress
I'm also planning on making videos with the algs as I learn them.


----------



## Berd (Sep 15, 2015)

Cale S said:


> This is going to be difficult, but I'm going to attempt learning full OLLCP. So far I've learned it for 15 OLLs, and I'll try to keep a pace of about one OLL every one or two days. I'll be tracking my progress here: http://bit.do/OLLCPprogress
> I'm also planning on making videos with the algs as I learn them.


Cool, I want to learn too!


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 16, 2015)

FULL ZBLL (minus S/As for now) by January. Aiming for 6 Algs per day.


----------



## NeilH (Sep 16, 2015)

3x3: Sub 15, full PLL, maybe full OLL, by December 31
2x2: Sub 4, full CLL, by December 31


----------



## youSurname (Sep 16, 2015)

3x3: Sub 15 Ao12 by end of year
Learn full COLL by 4 October. I've learnt H and PI cases already. Aiming for 2ish a day.
3BLD: Sub 1 memo by the end of the year. Get a successful solve using 3-Style corners.


----------



## Username (Sep 20, 2015)

Learn 2gll


----------



## United Thought (Sep 20, 2015)

Username said:


> Learn 2gll



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMART_criteria#Developing_SMART_goals


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 20, 2015)

Full CLL by the end of October
Learn all 5x5 last 2 edge cases by my next competition
Official Sub-10 3x3 average (For the far future)


----------



## JamesDanko (Sep 20, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> *Goals*
> - Learn full CLL
> - Be able to BLD solve
> - Get sub-18 AO1000
> ...



Got the AVGO100 and the BLD solve, but I only know about half of CLL.


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2015)

From where I am now, Roux seems to be the easiest method to get sub-10. My splits are all roughly a second higher than what I think they should be for sub-10, so I'm going to focus on them one at a time.

Goal: Take one second off my FB. Aim for ~2 second average, and be able to plan it in inspection at least 90% of the time. Total average solve time sub-13.
Deadline: November.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 3, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> goal for end of the year: sub55 on megaminx + learn some ezpz plls
> 
> what will probably happen: stop practising mega after a week again ._.



Lel, really stopped practising after like 4 days


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 7, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 2x2 IDC still don't care
> 3x3 sub 16 no
> 4x4 sub 1:00 no
> 5x5 sub 2:00 yes
> ...



here are my new goals
2x2 sub 5.5
3x3 sub 15
4x4 sub 55
5x5 sub 1:45
6x6 sub 3:30
7x7 sub 5:50
Megaminx sub 2:10
Pyraminx sub 9
Skewb Idk sub 13
Square-1 sub 50
BLD: Learn how to do 2x2 BLD with Pochmann corners
FMC: sub 40 single
By January 1st


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 8, 2015)

finish ZBLL U and possibly H by Melbourne cube days 2015. (7th november)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2015)

global average goals by nov. 7
3: sub 12.4
2: sub 4.0
pyra: sub 8.9
4: sub 1:10.0
5: sub 2:25.0
skewb: sub 13.5
oh: sub 45.0

averages at KCubing:
3: 12
2: 4
Pyra: 9
4: 1:10
5: 2:30
Skewb: 14
OH: 48

The official goals may differ from the global goals because a) I get lucky at the event* b) It has multiple rounds, I have a higher chance of achieving it or c) I rarely practice the event so I don't really care what I get

*I know that there is no such thing as being consistently lucky. However, during some events I just do better than normal for whatever reason during comps


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 9, 2015)

sub 2.5 LSE ao 1000 by monday


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 9, 2015)

Get a sub-b0ssGuy23 3x3 single by the end of the year


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 10, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Get a sub-b0ssGuy23 3x3 single by the end of the year



You have no idea how much I'm internally bleeding right now ;-; (Inside joke)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 11, 2015)

YouCubing's sig said:


> PLL: (20/21)


LEARN YOUR LAST PLL ALREADY


----------



## MadSolver (Oct 11, 2015)

Learn perfectly the Friedich Method to beat a friend in speed.
(He uses beginner method, but goes pretty quick, 47s)
So you can say i'm a Mad Solver when he manages to beat me


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> sub 2.5 LSE ao 1000 by monday



meh I got the ao 100, thats good enough for now.


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> meh I got the ao 100, thats good enough for now.



NO IT IS NOT! 3 DAYS AGO YOU SAID MONDAY! SO JUST DO IT!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 12, 2015)

2180161 said:


> NO IT IS NOT! 3 DAYS AGO YOU SAID MONDAY! SO JUST DO IT!



Hey you cant use that! I said that to kennan! 

I could have easily gotten the ao 1000, but I only did 100 lse solves and the average was sub 2.5


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Hey you cant use that! I said that to kennan!
> 
> I could have easily gotten the ao 1000, but I only did 100 lse solves and the average was sub 2.5



yeah, i don't do lse averages mainly because you waste so much time scrambling.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 12, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> yeah, i don't do lse averages mainly because you waste so much time scrambling.



and yet lse is your best step....

i've gotten used to how to scramble quickly. it usually doesnt take me any more than 6 seconds.


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> and yet lse is your best step....
> 
> i've gotten used to how to scramble quickly. it usually doesnt take me any more than 6 seconds.



yeah, i don't know, i always feel like my lse sucks with all these pauses and inefficiencies, but somehow it's relatively good. but i think tdm's lse is very good considering he's 13 seconds roux?


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> but i think tdm's lse is very good considering he's 13 seconds roux?



My LSE could be improved, but I think it's around 3.5-4. I average 13.5-14 with Roux.

E: Been doing some LSE solves, seem to be averaging 3.4 with no inspection. Usually I have an idea of what my EO will be in a solve, but I may not be concentrating so much unless I'm aiming for speed, so this is probably a good estimate of what I'd get in a solve.

E2: Actually, since it's 11pm now I'm probably a bit faster most of the time.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 20, 2015)

long term goal. Sub 8 avg of 5 at worlds 2017 with ZB. (I'll be the guy with the ZB t shirt if you're there)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 26, 2015)

Relatively easy goal: Learn at least one alg per day.

Since I am at 51/57 for OLL, I'll probably start with those.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 5, 2015)

Mini goal, get sub 2:20 globally on megaminx by the end of the month.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 5, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Full CLL by the end of October
> Learn all 5x5 last 2 edge cases by my next competition
> Official Sub-10 3x3 average (For the far future)



1) No... I learned 1 new one and that's it. I'm really bad at this.
2) I learned 1, which was the most important one to learn. I'll pick up the rest eventually. 
3) 

New goals: (Want to achieve by my next competition)

1) Learn SQ-1 EO. "Z-Perm", and real parity alg (mine doesn't preserve CP)
2) Skewb Z and H perms
3) Finish OLL omg
4) Pick up some more CLL's. I just need to finish this.
5) Learn some more advanced stuff for Megaminx last layer.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> From where I am now, Roux seems to be the easiest method to get sub-10. My splits are all roughly a second higher than what I think they should be for sub-10, so I'm going to focus on them one at a time.
> 
> Goal: Take one second off my FB. Aim for ~2 second average, and be able to plan it in inspection at least 90% of the time. Total average solve time sub-13.
> Deadline: November.



Been very busy, not done any practise for two weeks. Got down to mid 13, but I've slowed down again.

Same goal, new deadline: 2016.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 17, 2015)

sub 15 OH deadline: December 16
also I need to stop forgetting EG2 ***
and get a frickin sub 1 3bld


----------



## sqAree (Nov 17, 2015)

Full ZBLL at the end of 2016, you can quote me (I don't even know full OLL xD).


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 18, 2015)

sqAree said:


> Full ZBLL at the end of 2016, you can quote me (I don't even know full OLL xD).




Haha good luck. I don't know full OLL either

My goals:
ZBLL Pi finished by Xmas.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 18, 2015)

My lone goal finish before the end of the year:
*-Get my long-awaited sub-40 3x3 average in comp, like I've been capable of at home for some months, and yearning for in multiple comps now.*

..And I have only one comp left to achieve this goal.

Cmon, I keep letting nerves get the better of me in comp, my past two averages have been utterly attrocious. Next comp is going to be smaller and hopefully quieter, this is good of a chance as any. Let's do this!


----------



## sqAree (Nov 18, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Haha good luck. I don't know full OLL either
> 
> My goals:
> ZBLL Pi finished by Xmas.



I might need a list of algs though, or is every ZBLL learner generating them by oneself?


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 18, 2015)

sqAree said:


> I might need a list of algs though, or is every ZBLL learner generating them by oneself?



I use simon swansons PDF of all cases, so I can keep ticking off the ones I know, however a lot of his algs are not nice so use Algdb and BindedSA's ZBLL sheet for nicer cases


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 18, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> My lone goal finish before the end of the year:
> *-Get my long-awaited sub-40 3x3 average in comp, like I've been capable of at home for some months, and yearning for in multiple comps now.*
> 
> ..And I have only one comp left to achieve this goal.
> ...



You can do it! I get nervous a lot a comps too, but the best advice I can give is try to NOT focus on a specific goal (sub-40 in your case) that psyches you out. Try to just go and solve the cube.
Your sig actually describes my advice quite well because I'm horrible at controlling my nerves in comp and for me, adrenaline dumps are like the hard counter to lookahead


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 18, 2015)

Goals until the end of 2015:
2x2: Sub 5.25/To learn at least 5 CLL's
3x3: Sub 21/To learn at leat 5 OLL's
4x4: Sub 1:15/To learn all L2C cases
5x5: Sub 2:30/To learn a few L2E and L2C cases; To be efficient at L4E; To get the MoYu AoChuang 5x5
6x6: Sub 5:30/To be efficient at L2C and L4E; To get the MoYu AoShi 6x6
7x7: Sub 9:30/To be efficient at L2C and L4E
Pyra: Sub 9/To learn 2 more LL algs; To get the MoYu Pyraminx
One-Handed: Sub 1:00
Skewb: To learn how to solve it
Megaminx: To learn how to solve it


----------



## ThatCubeDude11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Goals: 
Learn full OLL
Date: January 13th
Consistent Sub-4.5 average 2x2
Date: Christmas


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 18, 2015)

Is full sq1 EP worth learning? If it is and when I have my qiyi, I would like to start with nötig even learning 100 algs 
Deadline would be German Open 2016 in April


----------



## biscuit (Nov 18, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> You can do it! I get nervous a lot a comps too, but the best advice I can give is try to NOT focus on a specific goal (sub-40 in your case) that psyches you out. Try to just go and solve the cube.
> Your sig actually describes my advice quite well because I'm horrible at controlling my nerves in comp and for me, adrenaline dumps are like the hard counter to lookahead



My first comp I had major nerves (my second one I did too... But because I was the organizer. Not because of my solves) How I combated that (and got really good times for me at both) was to breath deeply and be, for lack of a better word, flippant about it. Move and get it all out. 

Insert Tyler's sig here



ViliusRibinskas said:


> Skewb: To learn how to solve it



One word... Sledge. Now you know how to solve it! JK, JK. It only took about 5 minutes for me to learn though.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> One word... Sledge. Now you know how to solve it! JK, JK.



Not JK at all. Spam sledges for days 
(Hey, Sarah's beginner method got me a 12-second official average, so it can't be that bad, right?)


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Nov 18, 2015)

Sub 20 cfop


----------



## NewCuber000 (Nov 23, 2015)

Atlantic Open fall 2015 is less than 2 weeks away so I'm going to make some goals.

2x2: Sub-4.5 Average and Sub-3.5 single (1st place, but I don't really care for 2x2 honestly I just want good times))
3x3: Sub-12.5 Average and Sub 11.5 single (Podium)
4x4: Sub-52 Average, Sub-48 single (1st place, but 2nd is more realistic )
5x5: Sub-1:35 average, Sub-1:28 single (1st place)
3x3 OH: Sub-23 average, sub-20 single (1st place)
3x3 BLD: Practice before the comp and get a decent sub-5?
Pyraminx: Sub-6.5 average and 5.5 single (Podium)
Skewb- Sub-10 average, sub-9 single (Podium I guess)

Other goals:
1. Make it on NAR top 300 sum of ranks
2. Win a new 4x4 by winning the 4x4 event so I can stop using my dads XD.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 23, 2015)

Full ZBLL by April


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok. Time for a crazy experiment- ZBLL Pi entire set in 9 days (december)


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 23, 2015)

Full-ish WVLS by the end of the year. (might not do the hard to recognize cases or the ones that lead into S/AS)


----------



## Torch (Nov 23, 2015)

Goals for Florida Feast on Saturday:

Realistic:
2x2: sub-3.5 single, sub-4.3 average
3x3: sub-10.5 single, sub-12 average
OH: sub-22 single, sub-25 average
BLD: sub-1:30 single, sub-1:45 mean
FMC: sub-32
SQ-1: sub-27 single, sub-32 average
Clock: sub-18 single, DON'T DNF AVERAGE

Optimistic:
2x2: sub-3 single, sub-3.9 average
3x3: sub-10 single, sub-11.5 average
OH: sub-20 single, sub-23 average
BLD: sub-1:20 single, sub-1:35 mean 
FMC: sub-29
SQ-1: sub-24 single, sub-29 average
Clock: sub-15 single, sub-18 average

I also have my eye on podiums in FMC, SQ-1, BLD, and maybe 3x3.


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 23, 2015)

Torch said:


> Goals for Florida Feast on Saturday:


It will be cool to see you there!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 23, 2015)

I have two comps coming up in the next two weeks (Johannesburg Open and Cape Town Open), so I may as well set some goals.

2x2: Make finals at both comps.
3x3: Sub-20 average. Sub 19 would be amazing.
4x4: Sub 1:40 average.
5x5: Sub 3:00 single. Sub 3:10 average.
Megaminx: Sub 3:45 average. I should have had this in June...
Pyraminx: PB single. It's taken too long.
3BLD: Just a success will be cool.
MBLD: 2/2. If I get it in Johannesburg, I'll see if I'm up for 3/3 in Cape Town.
Skewb: Stupid event. I don't even care any more. Hopefully a first place in Joburg, and a podium in Cape Town.

Also, overall goal: Top 5 in Africa for KinchRanks.


----------



## Torch (Nov 23, 2015)

Jbacboy said:


> It will be cool to see you there!



Alright, awesome! Looks like we're just about the same speed


----------



## Roman (Nov 24, 2015)

Goals for MPEI (in order of feasibility):
* sub-Cale for 4BLD
* sub 5 minutes 5BLD
* NR 3BLD (if only I get really lucky)
^__^


----------



## Cale S (Nov 24, 2015)

Roman said:


> Goals for MPEI (in order of feasibility):
> * sub-Cale for 4BLD


no pls don't D:


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Is full sq1 EP worth learning? If it is and when I have my qiyi, I would like to start with nötig even learning 100 algs
> Deadline would be German Open 2016 in April



Probably not, but I'll race you to it anyway?  I also have an April comp deadline.


----------



## TMarshall (Nov 25, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Probably not, but I'll race you to it anyway?  I also have an April comp deadline.



Count me in too please. Also, how many do you guys know already? I just counted and I know 20. I'll probably try to do one a day.

And now my goals for by the end of the year.
3x3: sub 10 average of 1000
4x4: sub 45 average of 100
5x5: sub 1:25 average of 100
6x6: sub 2:40 average of 100
7x7: sub 4:15 average of 100
I'll post side event goals tomorrow.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 25, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> Count me in too please. Also, how many do you guys know already? I just counted and I know 20. I'll probably try to do one a day.
> 
> And now my goals for by the end of the year.
> 3x3: sub 10 average of 1000
> ...



one per day? pfffft


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 25, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> Count me in too please. Also, how many do you guys know already? I just counted and I know 20. I'll probably try to do one a day.



I know 50, but I probably won't learn any more this year. A lot of the cases come in twos (i.e. HZ and ZH) or fours (i.e. cwUcwU, cwUccwU, ccwUcwU and ccwUccwU), so I've found it doesn't really make sense to learn only one at a time (unless it's something like WW). Just my thoughts


----------



## Roman (Dec 1, 2015)

Roman said:


> Goals for MPEI (in order of feasibility):
> * sub-Cale for 4BLD
> * sub 5 minutes 5BLD
> * NR 3BLD (if only I get really lucky)
> ^__^



Let's review.

1) I got 2:26 DNF by 3 wings (forgot one adjective)
2) 5:04 is good enough, considering that my last attempt was a month ago in SPB
3) By the time 3BLD event started I was totally exhausted, so no chance for that.

Actually my main goal was to attend the biggest Russian comp in the first place; meet some old friends and just spend an awesome weekend. That was achieved completely! ^^


----------



## LexTrew (Dec 1, 2015)

End of this year for 3x3:
sub 25 ao 12
sub 30 in general


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 1, 2015)

Sub-1 4x4x4
Limit: 4 months (hopefully 1-2)
Sub-15 consistently on 3x3x3
Limit: 2 months (learn the rest of CMLL for this as well and improve algs)
Sub-2 mega
Limit: 4 months (hopefully 2 if I actually practise properly)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 2, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> I have two comps coming up in the next two weeks (Johannesburg Open and Cape Town Open), so I may as well set some goals.
> 
> 2x2: Make finals at both comps. - *On track so far*
> 3x3: Sub-20 average. Sub 19 would be amazing. - *Yes, 18.55 average. I don't even know how...*
> ...



Revised goals for Cape Town:
2x2: Make finals
3x3: A counting sub-18. Make finals.
5x5: Sub 3:00 average. I think I can do it.
3BLD: A sub-5:00 success
MBLD: 2/2
Skewb: Sub-7 average, although I don't really care.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 2, 2015)

goals for sebra open this weekend 

avg/single
2x2: sub3/sub2, podium
3x3: gimme that sub10 avg already, podium
4x4: PB/idc, podium
5x5: PB/idc, podium
sq1: Sub20/sub17, podium is possible
skewb: sub5 already pls, maybe podium
clock: idc, haven't practised, just don't DNF 
fmc: get a mean, sub50 haha (haven't done a single attempt @ home)
feet: get good results, maybe podium
bld: mean pls, sub1:30 sniggle
pyra: sub5, podium possible if I don't suck
get into top30 for sum of ranks
get atleast 5 podiums

Most important: have fun, talk, race... Just enjoy this comp


----------



## nalralz (Dec 5, 2015)

Goals by the end of the year:
2x2: sub-3.1 (almost there)
3x3: sub-11.9
3x3 OH: sub-25
4x4: sub-50
5x5: sub-1:45
6x6: sub-3:40
7x7: sub-5:50 (almost there)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 5, 2015)

Goaaaaalzzz for beginning of 2016 
2x2: Break my my avg5 pls, maybe sub-3.5
3x3: global sub-20, I might already be there tho
4x4: Order replacement center piece
5x5: PB SINGLE PLSSSS
6x6: A bit after Jan1, but make cutoff at MCW16
7x7: PB single on cam, sub8
Pyra: solve it (it's broken, replacement part is processing on the Cubicle)
Mega: uhhhh sub2:10 avg5
Skewb: idc
SQ1: sub15 single, sub20 avg5
Clock: lol clock is weird
OH: sub25 single, sub30 avg5
FT: uh do it
FMC: PB single I guess
yeh


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 5, 2015)

Goals by 31/12/15
2x2 : nothing really 4now
3x3 Ummm get better at EOF2L/ZBF2L/ZBLS/IDK. patch up the ZBLL I know. Its full of gaps and forgotten algs. However I don't really feel like it right now as brain is sick of algs. 
4x4 an event I am loving. global sub1 with sub 50 single by Sydney comp on 19th dec.


----------



## mjm (Dec 5, 2015)

By the end of 2015:

2x2: learn CLL and its AUFs,and be sub-4
3x3: learn the rest of PLL  ... also, feel confident in saying you're sub-20
4x4: practice
Everything else: do a weekly ao12 (hopefully this will be a thing that runs longer than the next four weeks)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> goals for sebra open this weekend
> 
> avg/single
> 2x2: sub3/sub2, podium Yes, 2.88/no, 2.11, 1st place
> ...


Pretty good comp with 3 wins


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2015)

Goals for Malaysian Open:

*Control my nerves. Really hope this happens*
Have fun
Help out a bit at the comp
Talk to more people
Try to film my solves myself (and make sure my solves are visible)

Now for each event:
2x2: NR average would be cool I guess
3x3: get a decent average and single, but of course a sub 10 average would be great
4x4: sub 45 average pls
5x5: get a good single
6x6: sub 3:20 mean, podium
7x7: sub 5 mean
FMC: don't DNF
Feet: official PBs
OH: sub 20 average
Pyraminx: get at least one sub 4.5 average, this might not even happen lol
Megaminx: don't fail
Clock: don't fail
Square-1: NR average
Skewb: sub 6 average
3BLD: don't fail
4BLD: *sub 3 pls*
5BLD: get a success
MBLD: lol just don't DNF

Let's see how this goes


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 9, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> Revised goals for Cape Town:
> 2x2: Make finals - *Yes*
> 3x3: A counting sub-18. Make finals. - *Yes, and yes, and then got another counting sub-18 in the finals*
> 5x5: Sub 3:00 average. I think I can do it. - *Apparently I can't.*
> ...



Only one PB (5x5 single), but otherwise it was a really fun competition.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> global average goals by nov. 7
> 3: sub 12.4 *lol*
> 2: sub 4.0 *lol*
> pyra: sub 8.9 *maybe idk*
> ...



oh I posted this wut
alright justin learn to set goals and actually practice xD


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 13, 2015)

Alright lets see how I did with my competion goals.



NewCuber000 said:


> Atlantic Open fall 2015 is less than 2 weeks away so I'm going to make some goals.
> 
> 2x2: Sub-4.5 Average and Sub-3.5 single (1st place, but I don't really care for 2x2 honestly I just want good times)) * 4.98 average, 4.12 single, 5th place. I failed horribly XD *
> 3x3: Sub-12.5 Average and Sub 11.5 single (Podium) * 12.16 average, 11.09 single... 1st place?! Wut? *
> ...




The comp went pretty good overall. Would of been even better if I got a 2.69 pyraminx single, but it still went well XD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 13, 2015)

#squadgoals: get Adam practising again


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 15, 2015)

Sydney summer 2015 goals
2x2 sub 5 2x2 avg sub 3.5 single
3x3 Sub 13 avg (why not) sub 11.5 single is must
OH sub 30 avg
4x4 sub 1:05 avg sub 1:00 single


----------



## biscuit (Dec 15, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> oh I posted this wut
> alright justin learn to set goals and actually practice xD



Hey! 

There should be 5x5 at the next one. I think I'll probably have a bigger venue this time too.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 15, 2015)

Goals for beginning of February:
*3x3 sub 11 avg100(at least 50) - now 13/14
*End learning process ROLL and be great at it.
*Start using COLL (no S/AS)
*Learn 2GLL/Line or other cool subset (no S/AS)
*sub 20 OH - now sub 25
*sub 30 squan - now I avg ~1min
*make 24h solo cubing marathon (at least 18h)
*staph ordering cubes from local shops do one big shopping in cubicle (need lube)
*buy gan caps at local shop XD
*earn WCA ID till April (after over a year....)
*make finals in at least 3x3 and OH
Also I need to got good marks to go to comps, so yeah^^
 Will actualize after big millstones


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> sub 15 OH deadline: December 16 *no, but low/sub 16 is good for now*
> also I need to stop forgetting EG2 *** *yup, drilled em and stopped forgetting*
> and get a frickin sub 1 3bld *yup, I have 2 now*



not the 16th yet, but I think I did ok.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 18, 2015)

Malaysia Cube Open 2015

Easy:
3x3 - Sub-16 ao5, sub-14 single
3x3OH - Sub-1 ao5

Hard:
3x3 - 13s ao5, sub-12 single
3x3OH - Sub-30 single

Nigh impossible:
3x3 - Sub-10 single, enter finals
3x3OH - Sub-40 ao5


----------



## Iggy (Dec 20, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Goals for Malaysian Open:
> 
> *Control my nerves. Really hope this happens*. *Controlled my nerves throughout  didn't feel nervous at all except during 3x3*
> Have fun *yup it was a fun comp*
> ...



Placed at every event except 5BLD  definitely the best I've ever done at a comp


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 21, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> My lone goal finish before the end of the year:
> *-Get my long-awaited sub-40 3x3 average in comp, like I've been capable of at home for some months, and yearning for in multiple comps now.*



Oh yeeeeee


----------



## Cale S (Dec 24, 2015)

yay I have a comp in 1 month with some cool events
http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota2016

Goals:
3BLD: sub-50 mean, win
FMC: sub-28 mean, win
MBLD: NAR, win 
skewb: NAR, win
sq1: don't fail at sub-30 average
OH: ugh OH -_- sub-35 average
(3x3): low or sub-13 average


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 24, 2015)

Goals for SnS 
sub 12 3x3 avg, make the 3rd round( there are 4), sub 10 single
OH sub 30 avg

Goals for Big Apple
2x2: Podium maybe, get 2.7x or lower avg
3x3 same as SnS

There are other events but i don't care much


----------



## sqAree (Dec 24, 2015)

Until 29th December: Be dual CN on 3x3 with white and yellow (so far I only solve with white).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 24, 2015)

winter holidays started, so I want to be prepared for cubelonia

25 bld solves/day
3 4bld/day
5bld when I feel doing an attempt
finish learning advanced for skoob
understand niss and do 3 or 4 attempts with it

I think that's not too hard, goals for the comp following soon


----------



## sqAree (Dec 24, 2015)

I will also be at Cubelonia! 

Nice idea, I need some more holiday goals. ._.


----------



## LexTrew (Dec 26, 2015)

LexTrew said:


> End of this year for 3x3:
> sub 25 ao 12
> sub 30 in general



Got em easily


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 27, 2015)

goals for Southeast texas open 2016
2x2: low 5 average, make it to second round
3x3: sub 15 average, possibly make it to finals
4x4: sub 1:00 average pls
5x5: sub 1:50 average
Squan: sub 1:00 average
Pyraminx: sub 9.5 average
Actually talk to people and make sure to film things.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 31, 2015)

Goals for 2016

3x3: get a official sub 9 avg
4x4: sub 32 avg officially, be in the top 10 WR
5x5: sub 1 avg
6x6: sub 2 mean
7x7: sub 2:40 mean, get a decent single (sub 2:35)
Megaminx: ER single and avg, podium at euros
Square 1: sub 13 official avg
OH: 10.xy single, sub 14 avg


----------



## BenCubes (Jan 3, 2016)

I made a Google form that'll enter stuff into a spreadsheet for goals/predictions for 2016: http://goo.gl/forms/FxV8Usvdet

Let's see how many people we can get on there! Please get the word out!


----------



## sqAree (Jan 6, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Until 29th December: Be dual CN on 3x3 with white and yellow (so far I only solve with white).



ao50 white: 20.93
ao50 yellow: 21.96

Still a second slower. But it's 8am and I haven't slept, maybe it doesn't count? 


Anyway, goals for Cubelonia on 9th/10th (times are averages unless otherwise stated):

2x2: sub5, reach 2nd round
3x3: sub20
4x4: sub2:30 (requires sub2:00 single for cutoff)
OH: sub35
Pyra: sub8, reach 2nd round
Megaminx: sub5:00 single (cutoff impossible)
BLD: not DNF
FMC: not DNF

general: help judging, don't DNF, make friends


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 6, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> goals for Southeast texas open 2016
> 2x2: low 5 average, make it to second round no but made it to second round
> 3x3: sub 15 average, possibly make it to finals No and lol no
> 4x4: sub 1:00 average pls No I messed up bad.
> ...



I did alright, looking forward to my next comp.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 11, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Anyway, goals for Cubelonia on 9th/10th (times are averages unless otherwise stated):
> 
> 2x2: sub5, reach 2nd round (*sub6 with sub5 single, reached 2nd round = final*)
> 3x3: sub20 (*sub21 but 16.09 single*)
> ...



Quite good comp.


----------



## crafto22 (Jan 20, 2016)

Goals for Vancouver Open:

2x2: sub-4 avg, sub-3 single, get to finals
3x3: sub-14, sub-10 single, get to finals
4x4: sub-1, sub-50 single
5x5: sub-2, sub-1:50 single
OH: sub-30, sub-25 single

I'm setting my goals pretty high because I get super nervous during comps, so hopefully this time I won't and I'll be able to smash these!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 24, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Goals until the end of 2015:
> 2x2: Sub 5.25/To learn at least 5 CLL's
> 3x3: Sub 21/To learn at leat 5 OLL's
> 4x4: Sub 1:15/To learn all L2C cases
> ...



Kinda late but still 

2x2-Yes/Yes
3x3-Yes/No
4x4-Yes/No
5x5-Yes/No/Kinda/Yes
6x6-IDK/Kinda/No
7x7-IDK/Kinda
Pyra-Almost/No/No
One-handed-IDK
Skewb-Yes
Megaminx-yes


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 24, 2016)

I have three comps in the near future so im listing them all here
SnS- 3x3 sub 12 avg sub 10 single
4x4 sub 45 single sub 50 average
OH- Sub 30 average
BLD- Sub 3 single
SQ-1- Get an average
Mega- sub 1:50 average sub 1:40 single
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Princeton: same for 3x3, 4x4, Oh, And Bld. 5x5 idrc
2x2: Podium and sub 2.5 average
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Big Apple; Same for 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Oh, and Bld
2x2: Podium, sub 2.4 average


----------



## Cale S (Jan 24, 2016)

another comp with cool events in 1 month yay
http://www.cubingusa.com/BlindAndWhatnot2016/events.php

Goals:
3BLD: sub-50 mean
4BLD: get a mean?
5BLD: sub-6 NAR
MBLD: 20+ points
clock: pb average
feet: sub-1:10 mean
FMC: sub-27 mean


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 24, 2016)

SnS Goals:
3x3: Another sub-9 single (Maybe sub-8? plsplspls) and an average faster than 10.90.
4x4: Sub-45 average, sub-40 single.
OH: Sub-15 single (lol), and sub-20 average.
Square-fun: Don't mess up, beat the cutoffs.
Mega: Get a single,
Clock: Don't DNF, sub-20 average, sub-xy single

Have fun. Find someone who has a Hualong and beg/pay/trade for it. (if you have one, are going, and are willing to trade for it, please PM me  thanks)
Be a good staffer. Don't get on Keaton's nerves


----------



## dskids (Jan 27, 2016)

I am 30 and just started speedsolving about 3 weeks ago, so I just have some general goals:
- Sub 30s 3x3 (current pb is 38s)
- Sub 20s 3x3 (depending on when/if I meet the first goal)
- Sub 90s 4x4 

And that's it. I don't really care about any other puzzles except maybe 5x5 and pyraminx, but not really interested in speedsolving either of those. 2x2 is just too fast for my tastes, although I'm going to learn Ortega at some point just for fun.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 28, 2016)

Found this from last May



newtonbase said:


> Goals for the end of the year. Haven't decided what order yet.
> Learn M2 Yes
> Get an offical 3BLD solve No. Trying again on Saturday
> Get sub 30s global average on 3x3 Not yet
> ...


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 1, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> SnS Goals:
> 3x3: Another sub-9 single (Maybe sub-8? plsplspls) and an average faster than 10.90.
> 4x4: Sub-45 average, sub-40 single.
> OH: Sub-15 single (lol), and sub-20 average.
> ...


3x3: lolnope
4x4: nope, but 46 ish average
OH: sub-20 average, PB single, but no sub 15
Sq1: Yeah
Mega: didnt compete
Clock: lol didn't dnf, but screwed up a bunch

Other: yeah,no (tho i did get a sick tanglong), i think i was, pretty sure


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 1, 2016)

Goals for the Big 'n Weird Pretoria

Realistic goals:
3x3: Haven't practiced, doesn't matter. 
Feet: Don't DNF, get a mean. 
Square-1: Sub 50 single, sub 1:00 average. 
6x6: Fully sub 6:00 mean
7x7: Sub 9:00 mean
FMC: Sub 40 mean
Run my first comp as a candidate delegate smoothly.

And because I set a goal to set more ambitious goals:
3x3: Sub 18.5 average
Feet: Sub 4:00 mean
Square-1: Sub 40 single, sub 50 average
6x6: Sub 5:30 mean
7x7: Sub 8:00 single, sub 8:30 mean
FMC: 32 single, 36 mean.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 1, 2016)

Goes until the ends of 2016 February:
2x2: Sub 4.5/To learn at least 10 CLL's+
3x3: Sub 17/To learn at leat 5 OLL's
4x4: Sub 1:05/To learn all L2C cases
5x5: Sub 2:10/To learn a few L2E and L2C cases; To be efficient at L4E.
6x6: Sub 5:30/To be efficient at L2C and L4E; To get the MoYu AoShi 6x6
7x7: Sub 9:30/To be efficient at L2C and L4E
Pyra: Sub 9/To get the MoYu Pyraminx
One-Handed: Sub 1:00
Skewb: Sub-11/ To start learning Sarah's Intermediate.
Megaminx: Sub 3:30
Clock: Sub 17/Lube it


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 5, 2016)

2x2: sub-8 / Learn Ortega method
3x3: sub-25 / Just got sub-30
4x4: Sub-2:30 / I'm around 3:10-3:30


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 5, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> FMC: Sub 40 mean



Ahh, so you will take an AfR from me. I completely forgot about FMC


----------



## crafto22 (Feb 12, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Goals for Vancouver Open:
> 
> 2x2: sub-4 avg, sub-3 single, get to finals
> 3x3: sub-14, sub-10 single, get to finals
> ...



2x2: sub-4 avg (3.89), no sub-3 single (3.08 was best), got to finals and placed 6th
3x3: sub-14 avg (13.89), no sub-10, sub got two 10.x singles (10.28 was best, Y perm ruined it), got to finals and placed 6th
4x4: screwed up everything, no goals were achieved
5x5: used Hoya for no reason causing me to be slow, no goals were achieved
OH: no goals were achieved

Super happy with the comp, but two plus-2s in one average cost me a sub-13 ao5  Oh well


----------



## Xtremecubing (Feb 12, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> 2x2: sub-4 avg (3.89), no sub-3 single (3.08 was best), got to finals and placed 6th
> 3x3: sub-14 avg (13.89), no sub-10, sub got two 10.x singles (10.28 was best, Y perm ruined it), got to finals and placed 6th
> 4x4: screwed up everything, no goals were achieved
> 5x5: used Hoya for no reason causing me to be slow, no goals were achieved
> ...




If you have a 10.0x average of 50 on 3x3, why would you have a goal of sub 14?


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 12, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> If you have a 10.0x average of 50 on 3x3, why would you have a goal of sub 14?


Maybe he was using his ECE method?


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 12, 2016)

Goals: 

3x3: learn the rest of pll and consistently get sub 20 average.
4x4: consistently get sub 1:10
5x5: get sub 3:00 every time

Deadline: 13th march


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 12, 2016)

Global sub 10 roux average by the end of 2016 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistAL (Feb 12, 2016)

Goal
Get 75 subs on my cubing youtube channel
Deadline
End
of this year


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 16, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Goals for the Big 'n Weird Pretoria
> 
> Realistic goals:
> 3x3: Haven't practiced, doesn't matter. *- Yup, didn't matter.*
> ...



Perhaps my realistic goals are even easier to reach than I thought?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 24, 2016)

Finish 3-style before the end of the month. I only have a few edge comms left and I've been putting it off for way too long, might as well get it done now lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 24, 2016)

Learn full OLL by the end of the school year.


....



Yeah, I'm lazy.


----------



## DELToS (Feb 24, 2016)

be Sub-18 by the end of the year


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Feb 25, 2016)

My goals.
Sub 13 3x3 solve. (My PB is literally 13.00)
Sub 1:10 4x4 solve
Sub 3 5x5 consistently
sub 9 pyra consistently
sub 3:10 Mega consistently
sub 10 skewb consistently
sub 2 Yau 4x4 consistently (I am currently decent at redux but bad at Yau)
sub 15 ao5 3x3


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Goal*
Sub 20 PB single
*Deadline*
August 25


----------



## G2013 (Feb 25, 2016)

Main goal for the year:

Get NR on 2x2 
I only have to go to 2 comps and I think I'll get it or I'll be close... but there aren't any comps close to my town


----------



## Kudz (Feb 29, 2016)

Kudz said:


> Goals for beginning of February:
> *3x3 sub 11 avg100(at least 50) - now 13/14 *sub 12 globaly, really close to sub 11 imo tho so it's ok*
> *End learning process ROLL and be great at it.*I got some problems.That what I ended is perfect tho*
> *Start using COLL (no S/AS)*done, L is not worth it always imo*
> ...


I'm happy with it 
e: lol I said beggining. I meant ending tho XDDD


----------



## Kudz (Feb 29, 2016)

*Deadline:*
End of school year
*Goals:*
-to avg 9.5 globally (at least)
-sub 9.1 ao12
-sub 8.7 ao5
Learn algs like this:
-1x1LLL + 1xVLS + 1x other alg daily
*5-6 days a week, other days- review and casual solving
-at least 2 algs for each OLL (+full ROLL)
-sq1 sub 20
-OH sub 20 or sub 18-17 if actually practicing
-do more 5x5
*if I will sub 1:40 globally (need to be sub my 4x4, cuz 4x4 suck)
-get better 5x5, more sq1 (too do ss mod too, not only gluing the core), stickers, lubes and even more 3x3
-film at least one good avg - upload it on my yt
*or just film avg
-don't solve 4x4
*End school with good marks*
*just stop being lazy
-play lessss cs(be better at cod mod XDDD)
Those goals should be super-easy to do (I hope so). Challenge for me: do 0.3-0.5s better than I expect from myself XDD


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 7, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Goes until the ends of 2016 February:
> 2x2: Sub 4.5/To learn at least 10 CLL's+
> 3x3: Sub 17/To learn at leat 5 OLL's
> 4x4: Sub 1:05/To learn all L2C cases
> ...



2x2: Idk, almost/nope
3x3: Idk, almost/nope
4x4: Almost/nope
5x5: Barely/nope/nope
6x6: Idk/nope/nope
7x7: I think so/nope
Pyra: Ez/yep
OH: yep
Skewb: Nope/nope
Megaminx: Nope
Clock: Idk/Nope

Next time when I review my goals I should've practised last week, not like today, so I would now my averages LOL


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 12, 2016)

I want to learn CLL. 

I'm thinking of doing a set every few days. However, I'm wary of going too fast because I've tried to learn CLL once before, went too fast, started getting confused between all the cases, and gave up. 

Do you think this is a reasonable pace or should I take it slower - say, a set a week?

For reference, I learned full (3x3) OLL in about a month.


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 12, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> I want to learn CLL.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a set every few days. However, I'm wary of going too fast because I've tried to learn CLL once before, went too fast, started getting confused between all the cases, and gave up.
> 
> ...



If you really want to, I think you could learn about 3-4 algs a day which is what I did for CMLL until I got bored but then I learned the S/AS sets at about the same rate afterwards.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 12, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> If you really want to, I think you could learn about 3-4 algs a day which is what I did for CMLL until I got bored but then I learned the S/AS sets at about the same rate afterwards.



I don't know. That's the speed I tried to go at before, and I remember the recognition was just not sticking at that pace. Perhaps I just wasn't drilling the algs enough. 

How much time per day did you spend when learning 4 CMLLs a day?


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 12, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> I don't know. That's the speed I tried to go at before, and I remember the recognition was just not sticking at that pace. Perhaps I just wasn't drilling the algs enough.
> 
> How much time per day did you spend when learning 4 CMLLs a day?



I don't know. Just as long as I felt like. Try doing as many as you feel comfortable with each day. It can vary but you will be better off learning it that way.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 12, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> I don't know. Just as long as I felt like. Try doing as many as you feel comfortable with each day. It can vary but you will be better off learning it that way.



Okay. I'm going to try to learn all the PI cases today and then drill them for the next few days. I think it's a good idea to memorize all the algs and recognition for the set at once. But if this method doesn't work well I will try breaking the sets up and doing a few algs a day. 

I'll report back here at the end of today on the results.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 13, 2016)

I learned the CLL H cases yesterday (3/11). Progress: 6/42 (including the 2 pure PLLs)

I learned all 6 PI cases today (3/12) and drilled them for an hour and a half. They're coming along fairly well, but recognition is still a bit shaky. I also need to ingrain the algorithms better into my muscle memory so I don't have to think about the algs while executing them. I'll do more practice on these tomorrow and see if there is any improvement. Progress: 12/42

Edit: Did another half hour of practice on the PI set today (3/13). They are coming along well. I'm going to start on the U set tomorrow while continuing to practice the PI, hopefully. Progress: 12/42

Edit: Learned the U set today (3/14) and did an hour and a half of practice. About half of that time included the PI cases as well. I'm planning to spend tomorrow doing more practice on the Us and PIs, although I probably don't need to. I'm also going to figure out which algorithms I will use for the T cases. I'll probably learn the T cases the day after. Progress: 18/42

Edit: I learned the T set today (3/15) and now know more than half of CLL. I did 3 1/2 hours of drilling, 40 minutes of which was with the T set alone; the remainder incorporated the PI and U sets. I will probably let tomorrow be a practice day for the cases I've learned so far, but I may start on the L set if the others are coming along well. Progress: 24/42

Edit: Today (3/16) I did 2 hours of practice on the T, U, and PI sets. Tomorrow I plan to learn the L set. Progress: 24/42

Edit: Learned the L set today (3/17) and did 3 hours of practice, over an hour of which involved exclusively the L cases. I think I'll be moving on to the sune cases tomorrow, although I'll be quite busy and don't know how much practice I'll be able to get in. I'll probably end up spending two days on the sune, and starting the antisune on the 20th. Originally I had the idea that I might learn the sune and antisune sets simultaneously, given that the recognition is basically the same for both sets, but decided that would be too confusing. Progress: 30/42

Edit: I learned the sune set today (3/18) and did an hour and a half of drilling including an hour on the sune cases alone. I'll likely spend tomorrow practicing all the cases I've learned so far, and learn the antisune the day after. Progress: 36/42

Edit: I practiced all the cases for an hour today (3/19). Tomorrow I'll be learning the antisune set. Progress: 36/42

Edit: I learned the antisune set today (3/20) and practiced them for an hour. Progress: 42/42


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 21, 2016)

Update: I have learned full 2x2 CLL. As you can see, I tracked my progress in the above post. 
Now I just need to spend some time drilling all the algorithms.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 21, 2016)

Sub 1:40 on Megaminx by June 18th.


----------



## Tanish (Mar 21, 2016)

1)Goal- Sub 20 on 3x3
Deadline- 30th March

2)Goal- Sub 7 on 2x2
Deadline- 15th April


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2016)

Finished learning my new algs for 5x5 BLD. Need to get used to them now. Goals:
1) sub-4 single on cam;
2) sub-4:30 official solve.
Deadline: Euro 2016.


----------



## Berd (Mar 25, 2016)

Roman said:


> Finished learning my new algs for 5x5 BLD. Need to get used to them now. Goals:
> 1) sub-4 single on cam;
> 2) sub-4:30 official solve.
> Deadline: Euro 2016.


That's some bold goals!


----------



## jonlin (Mar 29, 2016)

Roman said:


> Finished learning my new algs for 5x5 BLD. Need to get used to them now. Goals:
> 1) sub-4 single on cam;
> 2) sub-4:30 official solve.
> Deadline: Euro 2016.



holy ******* wow

Goals for Slow n' Steady 2016:

1) Win Megaminx
2) Get into 3x3 R3 (finals would be nice!)
3) Redeem myself and get a 5x5 average

To secure these goals:
By SnS Spring 2016: (Jun 18)

Sub 11 3x3
Sub 1:50 5x5
Sub 0:57 Mega


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 29, 2016)

Forgot to post my goals for atlantic open 2016, but I achieved 14/22 of them. Not the best but some of them were pretty unrealistic (Sub-2 megaminx average after doing like 2 solves every couple weeks, I mean come on XD) and at least its more than half. Also I completely smashed my OH and 2x2 goals. 

Here are my goals to be completed by my next competition (At home PBs), whenever that will be.
Megaminx: Sub-1:20 Single, Sub:1:30 Average
Pyraminx: Average ~4 seconds consistently
3BLD: Learn M2, get decent (Sub-3?)
2x2: Average ~3 seconds
3x3: Average Sub-11 seconds 
4x4: Sub-35 single, Sub-45 Average
5x5: Average sub-1:25 consistently, get sub-1:10 single
6x6: Sub-2:30 Single, Sub-2:45 Average
7x7: Sub-4 Single, Sub-4:30 average
3x3 OH: Sub-12 Single, Sub-18 Average
MultiBLD: Get a successful 2/2 lol
Fewest Moves (If at next competition): Practice writing moves down before competition, then dont DNF all attempts and waste 3 hours of your life -_-'. 
3x3 with feet: Try it, see if i can get good at it


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 29, 2016)

Go to a competition this year


----------



## RhysC (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm going away this weekend and I'm only bringing mega in the vain hope I will practice it while I'm away.

Goal: sub-2 average of 12
Deadline: 4/4


----------



## Jbacboy (Mar 30, 2016)

So I got some comps coming up in the next month: Severna Park Spring 2016 and ODU Big Blue Spring 2016
*Goals for ODU*: *3x3*- Sub-10.5 average, sub-10 would be nice, and at least beat 8.14 single
*4x4*- Sub-45 average, sub-42 single at least, really hoping for sub-40 though
*5x5*- idrc, but sub 1:50 average and 1:40 single
*OH*- sub-19 average, sub-15 single (so actually get an epll)
*SQ1*- lol i signed up? oh well. 
*Severna Park*: *3x3*- better than ODU, make 3rd round (or finals woop woop)
*4x4*- better than ODU, top 10
*OH*- sub-15 single, top 12
*SQ1*- make sure my squan survives that long
*Skewb*- actually practice before hand, sub-5.5 average (maybe sub-5?), and convince the organizers to have a second round


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 30, 2016)

sub 20 on 3x3 by may


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 31, 2016)

Learn full ZBLL in the next 2-6 months (I'm a quick alg learner). Just need to focus and stay motivated... Which I suck at.
Get sub 20 on 3x3 by summer vacation.


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 31, 2016)

Goals for VA 
2x2 win and sub 2.2 avg
3x3 finals and more 10 avgs and sub 9 single
4x4 sub 50 and not 49.99 again
Oh 25 avg
Bld finals sub 2:30 single and break my 3:00.00 mean

Serverna goals
3x3 finals and sub 10 avg.
Skewb sub 7 avg.
4x4 sub 50
Squan sub 40
Oh sub 25


----------



## nalralz (Mar 31, 2016)

Sub-11 on 3x3 by the end of the year and all CLL memorized for 2x2.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm going to spend the next month practicing a new method.

Ima memo 100 algs and see what happens.

Goal: Sub-15 average with a new method in a month.


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 8, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> *Goal*
> Sub 20 PB single
> *Deadline*
> August 25


Well, I think I'm close . Got a 26.90 PB single! When I get the yuexiao I hope to get more sub 30s and a sub 20 (my current cube is locking up, and popping and its a ZhanChi!)


----------



## Iggy (Apr 10, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Finish 3-style before the end of the month. I only have a few edge comms left and I've been putting it off for way too long, might as well get it done now lol



LOL this didn't really happen... did make some progress though 

Goals before North London Open:
Megaminx: Sub 1:10
Square-1: Sub 15
Clock: Sub 10
5x5: Sub 1:30 maybe, depending on how good the bochuang is compared to my aochuang
MultiBLD: sup 20 points, preferably an n/n attempt


----------



## sqAree (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, recently I had a lot of progress in 3x3 just by doing tons of timed solves every day (I think I got from 21 seconds to 17 seconds average in ~1.5 months and for now I seem to keep going). That's really nice but along with the start of my semester I want to get back into learning new things. Because even if I don't need it for now, I will in the long run.

For that I prepared a real schedule.

until Sunday, 2016-04-24: re-learn full OLL for the 3rd time and use it in solves
until Sunday, 2016-05-01: become dual CN (white/yellow) once again (in theory I already am but I always go for white), spam yellow crosses only during that week
until Sunday, 2016-05-08: use some basic edge control (sledge to avoid dot or to skip EO), get familiar with using some LS technique at all instead of brainlessly inserting
until Sunday, 2016-05-15: be able to solve the cross blindfoldedly and plan in inspection (yep, I avg ~17 and plan 3 cross edges max ._.)
until Sunday, 2016-05-29: be able to track my first F2L pair in inspection and sometimes do xcrosses
until Sunday, 2016-06-05: exchange some inefficient F2L cases (there are only a few, it should be fine)
until Sunday, 2016-06-19: learn full WV and use it in solves

A tough schedule, but it might be good to stop learning new stuff one month before my next comp (Euro 2016).


----------



## goodatthis (Apr 17, 2016)

Goals by the summer:

Sub 16 ao100 on 3x3 (I took a break from cubing, now I'm slower)
Consistently average sub 6 on 7x7
Consistently average sub 4 on 6x6
Consistently average sub 2 on 5x5
Consistently average sub 1 on 4x4


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 18, 2016)

Goals for Melbourne Autumn 2016:

2x2: sub 5 avg way overdue

3x3: Sub 16 avg

FMC: I'd be happy with a success and happier with a sub 60

Sq1: Sub 25 avg and sub 20 single? Wishful thinking probably

Pyra: idc just don't do badly


----------



## RhysC (Apr 18, 2016)

Welp Hamish did it so I might aswell

Melby autumn 2016 stuffs

2x2: SUB-4 AVG WOULD BE NICE FOR THE GABILLIONTH TIME GAH
3x3: Idk, haven't practiced in ages. Maybe a sub-12 avg would be nice.
Pyra: HAHAHHAAHH UR FUNNY
Square-1: Sub-22 avg
Megaminx: Maybe make the cutoff? Pretty unlikely though
FM: Sub-40 single would be pretty awesome
Multi: 4 points+


----------



## sqAree (Apr 25, 2016)

sqAree said:


> until Sunday, 2016-04-24: re-learn full OLL for the 3rd time and use it in solves



Yep, I know full OLL now! Recognition isn't really fast but that will come.


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 25, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> So I got some comps coming up in the next month: Severna Park Spring 2016 and ODU Big Blue Spring 2016
> *Goals for ODU*: *3x3*- Sub-10.5 average, sub-10 would be nice, and at least beat 8.14 single
> *4x4*- Sub-45 average, sub-42 single at least, really hoping for sub-40 though
> *5x5*- idrc, but sub 1:50 average and 1:40 single
> ...



ODU is done!
Results:
3x3: Didn't get a sub 10.5 Average or a sub-8.14 Single  10.70 average is ok tho
4x4: No sub 45 average, but 32.37 single woop woop
5x5: 1:32 single, and 1:41 average wat
OH: 16.96 Average and 14.97 single yay
sq1: is a cool event


----------



## Eli Armstrong (Apr 26, 2016)

Goal: Learn 1-look OLL
Deadline: March 2.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 26, 2016)

Full 2gll (except sune/anti-sune, not sure yet) until Euros, and implement them in my solves regularly


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 27, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I'm going to spend the next month practicing a new method.
> 
> Ima memo 100 algs and see what happens.
> 
> Goal: Sub-15 average with a new method in a month.



10.940/17.007/18.472/23.407
1/5/12/100

I ended up having to memorise more than 100, but I'm making good progress.
New methods are fun!


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 28, 2016)

@4Chan. you certainly are quite an inspiration with all your ZZ variants.I take my hat off to you good sir.

Melbin autumn 2016 goals
2x2 sub 5? idc
3x3 only event I really care about at this comp sub 11.69 avg NR PLS
SUB 10 SINGLE PLS


----------



## MehCubes (Apr 30, 2016)

Goal: Learn full PLL and get low-20 average
learn CLL
By: end of June


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 30, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Goals for Melbourne Autumn 2016:
> 
> 2x2: sub 5 avg way overdue _*yes indeed*_
> 
> ...


----------



## RhysC (Apr 30, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Welp Hamish did it so I might aswell
> 
> Melby autumn 2016 stuffs
> 
> ...


----------



## Eli Armstrong (Apr 30, 2016)

Goal: Sub 20 avg100
Deadline: End of 2016
(Currently average 25)


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 30, 2016)

Goal: Get 40 cubes mbld sub 1 hour
Deadline: 1 June 2016


----------



## Jbacboy (May 1, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> So I got some comps coming up in the next month: Severna Park Spring 2016 and ODU Big Blue Spring 2016
> *Goals for ODU*: *3x3*- Sub-10.5 average, sub-10 would be nice, and at least beat 8.14 single
> *4x4*- Sub-45 average, sub-42 single at least, really hoping for sub-40 though
> *5x5*- idrc, but sub 1:50 average and 1:40 single
> ...


Severna Park was a blast! 3x3 wasn't that great, but oh well. 4x4 was amazing! 36 single, 41 average and somehow second place. OH was bad, but I did get a 13 single. Sq1 was lol, but I still got PBs. Finally, Skewb was really nice. Messed up the first average and got 5.74 with a 2.91 single. Round 2 was much better, got a 5.04 average (why no sub-5 ), and a 2.60 single (wot), and third place


----------



## Torch (May 3, 2016)

My goals for Central Florida Summer 2016:

Normal goals:


Spoiler



3x3: PB average (Sub 11.39)
2x2: PB average (sub 3.70)
4x4: Sub 52 average
OH: Sub-19 single, PB Average (sub 22.98)
Pyra: Sub 5.5 average

Tentative events:
5x5: Sub-1:45 single, Sub-1:50 average
Mega: Sub-1:40 single, sub 1:50 average
BLD: Win
Skewb: Don't care



"Great day" goals:


Spoiler



"Great day" goals:
3x3: Sub 9.5 single, Sub 11 average
2x2: PB single (sub 2.6), Sub 3.4 average
4x4: Sub 45 single, sub 50 average
OH: Sub 18 single, sub-21.5 average
Pyra: PB single (sub-3.94), sub-5 average

Tentative events:
5x5: Sub-1:40 single, sub-1:45 average
Mega: Sub-1:40 single, sub-1:45 average
BLD: Win, sub-1:30 mean
Skewb: still don't care


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 3, 2016)

Central flordia goals:
3x3: pb single and average, (sub-10 / sub-13)
4x4: sub-50 / sub-55
5x5: sub-1:40 / sub-1:50
2x2: lol what
Oh: sub-25 / sub-30
Pyra: be good again
Mega: sub1:15 / sub 1:20
Skewb: ummm learn to solve

Final goal is to have fun and a safe car ride to and fro.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 3, 2016)

Central Flo-Rida Goals

2x2: Would love PB average, but would be fine with low-3 average as well
3x3: Another sub-10 average, more 8 singles
4x4: Beat either PB single or average (would prefer average)
5x5: At least sub-1:30, low 1:20 single
Skewb: Don't care
Pyraminx: Don't care, don't fail
Mega: Haven't touched since Athens 
OH: Beat PB average

Main goal: Have fun


----------



## RhysC (May 4, 2016)

Goal: Learn full Square-1 EP
Deadline: 10th of June


----------



## OLLiver (May 4, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Goal: Learn full Square-1 EP
> Deadline: 10th of June


how many algs is that again?


----------



## Torch (May 4, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> a safe car ride to and fro.



Borrowing this goal 100%


----------



## Millennium3 (May 5, 2016)

Goal:
To achieve a sub 25 ao12

Deadline:
July 1st


----------



## RhysC (May 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> how many algs is that again?



99 algs


----------



## OLLiver (May 5, 2016)

RhysC said:


> 99 algs


Not even 100 algs bro.
you'll have to avg 3 per day to get it done by june....
I am gonna predict......october


----------



## Berd (May 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Not even 100 algs bro.
> you'll have to avg 3 per day to get it done by june....
> I am gonna predict......october



Some SQ1 algs are a lot harder to learn than ZBLL.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 5, 2016)

Berd said:


> Some SQ1 algs are a lot harder to learn than ZBLL.


Recognition is (seems?) a lot easier though.


----------



## Jbacboy (May 5, 2016)

Goals:
Sub-10 Official 3x3 Average (like come on)
Sub-4 Official Skewb Average
Sub-40 Globally for 4x4
Win a comp

Deadline: December 31st 2016


----------



## hamfaceman (May 7, 2016)

Goal: Sub 3 on 5x5
Deadline: May 29th


----------



## Torch (May 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> My goals for Central Florida Summer 2016:
> 
> Normal goals:
> 
> ...


Goals achieved bolded


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 8, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Central Flo-Rida Goals
> 
> 2x2: Would love PB average, but would be fine with low-3 average as well
> 3x3: Another sub-10 average, more 8 singles
> ...


2x2: I did both! I wasn't expecting to beat my PB single however, so it was very nice
3x3: No sub-10 average, but I did get 2 mid-8 singles
4x4: :/
5x5: Got both!
Pyraminx: Ehh, even though I won, I know the average should have been better. I +2'd a counting 3 :/
OH: HHAHAHAHAHHA no


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 8, 2016)

I just peel the stickers off!


----------



## Ksh13 (May 9, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I just peel the stickers off!


When are you planning to achieve this goal?


----------



## rishirs321 (May 9, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> Well, I think I'm close . Got a 26.90 PB single! When I get the yuexiao I hope to get more sub 30s and a sub 20 (my current cube is locking up, and popping and its a ZhanChi!)


Whoa totally forgot about the fact that I posted this . I did get a sub 20 single, 17.91


----------



## MehCubes (May 10, 2016)

just got new 2x2,4x4,5x5 mains.
Goals
sub-7 ao50 2x2
sub-25 ao50 3x3
sub-2 ao5 4x4
new pb's for 5x5


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 13, 2016)

sub-20 OH globally
sub-1 with feet globally
sub-50 4x4 globally i'm so slow
sub-50 sq1 globally i'm soooo slow
sub-1:30 5x5 globally


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 13, 2016)

sub 30 3BLD single
sub 40 3BLD global average (by one year)
sub 4:00 4BLD
sub 10:00 5BLD
sub 15 on 3x3 global average (actually no, I've given up on 3x3)


----------



## Iggy (May 14, 2016)

Gonna work on BLD for the next few months whenever I have the time
Improve my comms
Minimise pauses (4BLD especially)
Do a lot of sighted solves
Do a lot of untimed solves for 4BLD centers


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 20, 2016)

Goals for the end of 2016 (official)

Sub9 3x3 avg
FMC mean, sub35
Sub7 4bld
5bld success, sub20 pls
Get both Feet NR's and national champion
One other NR besides Feet? 
Get NR#2 for sum of ranks

Doesn't seem too unrealistic, should be able to get most of it  (except maybe the 3rd NR )


----------



## hamfaceman (May 22, 2016)

Goals for next week's competition:

2x2: idc, maybe just pb avg
3x3: Sub 15 avg at least, hopefully sub 14
4x4: Sub 1:20 ao5, sub 1:10 single
5x5: No DNFs
OH: Sub 30 avg maybe
Pyra: yeah nah


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 22, 2016)

Goals for Cube4Cam:
Know full PLL (Nope)
Official sub-30 3x3 single
Be able to make Square-1 cutoff (Unregistered from square-1)
Have Chris Olson sign my guanlong
1500 solves on ChaoTimer for 3x3 and 300 solves for Square-1 (Nope)


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 26, 2016)

I have two competitions in June, so I might as well set combined goals for both.

3x3: Only sub-20 averages. Make the final in Johannesburg (could be difficult... kids are suddenly getting fast)
5x5: Sub 3:00 average. 
OH: Sub 30 average (global average is around 32 at the moment)
2x2 and pyraminx: Stop competing in events I don't care about.

Also keep up my PB streak by getting PBs in something in both comps.


----------



## WACWCA (May 29, 2016)

Cube4Cam Goals
3x3: Sub 9 Single, sub 10.7 avg, finals is unlikely, only 8 are going
OH: Sub 20 single, Sub 24 avg
5x5: sub 1:50 avg
BLD: Sub 3 single, get another mean( Pb mean is 3:00.00 lol)
Sq-1 PB avg, make 2nd round
Skewb: sub 7 avg


----------



## hamfaceman (May 29, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Goals for next week's competition:
> 
> 2x2: idc, maybe just pb avg _nope, but idc_
> 3x3: Sub 15 avg at least, hopefully sub 14 _Sub 14 ao5 both rounds + a 10.68 yee_
> ...


----------



## RhysC (Jun 7, 2016)

Goal: 3x3 sub-13 CN ao100, be able to do CN on 4x4 and 6x6 seamlessly
Deadline: 1st of August


----------



## hamfaceman (Jun 7, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Goal: 3x3 sub-13 CN ao100, be able to do CN on 4x4 and 6x6 seamlessly
> Deadline: 1st of August


omg i thought you were joking


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 10, 2016)

Sns just one week away!
Goals : 
2x2: 1.6/2.10 podium
3x3: 9.5/10.7 rd 3
4x4: 45/50
5x5: 1:45/ 1:50
Skewb: 5.0/6.0 rd 2
OH: 20.0/24.00
Pyra: 6.00/7.00
Mega: 1:40/1:50
Sq-1: be consistent


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 10, 2016)

Goals:

3x3: be sub-15, yo
4x4: be sub-60, yo
3BLD: be sub-2:00 consistently, yo
any other events that I haven't picked back up yet: I don't know lmao

deadline: August 15th, day before I go to college.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 11, 2016)

goals for Indiana 2016 in two weeks:

2x2: sub-4 average
3x3: sub-12 avg, maybe pb, maybe sub-10 single
4x4: sub-47 avg, pb single
5x5: sub-1:30 avg, pb single
OH: low 30 average lol 
3BLD: podium, sub 45 mean
FMC: sub-26.67 mean, win
feet: don't do badly like I always do, sub-1 mean would be nice, maybe podium
pyra: sub-7 average
square-1: sub-19 average
skewb: NAR average, win
clock: don't care, pb average is doable
5BLD: sub-6 NAR, sub-5:30 would be ideal, beat my WRbutnotWR mean, win obviously
MBLD: 26+ points, podium


----------



## Torch (Jun 13, 2016)

Cajun Cube Clash Goals:
3x3: Sub-9 single, Sub-11 average, podium
4x4: Sub-45 single, sub-49 average, win
2x2: Sub-2.5 single, Sub-3.4 average, podium
OH: Sub-20 average
Mega: Sub-1:35 average, win
Pyra: Sub-5.4 average, win
Skewb: Sub-5.5 single, state record average (Sub-6.93), win


----------



## Yetiowin (Jun 13, 2016)

Goals for winter vacation:
3x3x3: sub-12
5x5x5: sub-1:30. learn l2e
2x2x2: Learn full EG
OH: learn full OH PLL, OLL, and COLL
FMC: sub 40
feet: learn feet PLL
Megaminx: learn 4LLL.
pyraminx: sub-5
sq-1: start learning sq-1 algs. sub-30
clock: sub-10. get a good clock
Skewb: sub-5
6x6x6: sub-3. get a new 6x6
7x7x7: sub-5


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 14, 2016)

Goals for SnS:
2x2: sub-4 average
3x3: sub-10 average, maybe sub-8 single? Idk
4x4: finals would be nice
5x5: sub-1:50 average again
Skewb: sub-4.5 average, another sub-3 single
Pyra: sub-10 average, sub-8 single 
Sq1:: sub-30 average, sub-20 single 
OH: sub-17 average, sub-13 singlle 

Have fun, don't freak out over failing a certain event


----------



## mafergut (Jun 14, 2016)

Goals for this summer (deadline Sept 30th):
2x2: Graduate from the race to sub-5.5 [DONE July 3rd], fighting with sub-5 now.
3x3: Get globally sub-20 Full CN, sub-18 Ao50 white/yellow DCN. *Nope*. No progress in 3x3 whatsoever
4x4: Graduate from the race to sub-1:30 [DONE July 15th], sub 1min single: *Nope*, sub 1:10 Ao5: *Nope*
5x5: Sub 3min single [DONE June 16th] (PB Aug 8th: 2:39.48); sub 3:30 Ao5 [DONE June 19th] (PB Aug 8th: 3:03.07)
6x6: Buy a 6x6  [*DONE*, Yuxin 6x6, received July 8th, very nice cube!]
7x7: Actually use my Aofu GT a bit (*barely*, did like 5 solves this month, PB still around 14 min).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 14, 2016)

Cajun Cube Clash goals.

2x2: don't care, Maybe get a 4 mover and break world record (This won't happen though)
3x3: sub 15 average (Preferably low 14 or 13)
4x4: An average that isn't flat out bad
3x3 OH: Uh sub 45 average
Pyraminx: Sub 10 average
Skewb: Sub 10 average as well
Megaminx, Sub 2 single, Sub 2:05 average, Podium?


----------



## muchacho (Jun 14, 2016)

Goals for end of September:
2x2: sub-6.5 mo100
3x3: sub-20 mo100
3x3OH: sub-45 ao12


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 14, 2016)

Ambitious goals for Nats: sub-1 4x4 avg, sub-2 mega avg, sub-16 3x3 avg, don't fail OH avg


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 15, 2016)

Goals for the end of July : 
Learn full OLL and get sub 13 on 3x3. 
Get sub 45 on 4x4
2x2 meh...
Learn how to solve a pyraminx
5x5 : Learn how to solve it and get like sub... 2:20?


----------



## Torch (Jun 19, 2016)

Torch said:


> Cajun Cube Clash Goals:


3x3: Sub-9 single, Sub-11 average, *podium*
4x4: *Sub-45 single*, sub-49 average, *win*
2x2: Sub-2.5 single, Sub-3.4 average, podium
OH: Sub-20 average* No, but did podium*
Mega:* Sub-1:35 average, win*
Pyra: Sub-5.4 average, *win*
Skewb: Sub-5.5 single, state record average (Sub-6.93), win


----------



## sqAree (Jun 20, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Well, recently I had a lot of progress in 3x3 just by doing tons of timed solves every day (I think I got from 21 seconds to 17 seconds average in ~1.5 months and for now I seem to keep going). That's really nice but along with the start of my semester I want to get back into learning new things. Because even if I don't need it for now, I will in the long run.
> 
> For that I prepared a real schedule.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile I learnt full OLL for the 4th time and forgot it again.
Didn't do any of the other stuff due to me being a responsible person that actually studies, all out of a sudden.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 20, 2016)

End of July
3x3: Sub-20
4x4-7x7: Learn how to solve it 
Pyra: Sub-15
Mega: Sub-6M


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 20, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Goals for SnS:
> 2x2: sub-4 average
> 3x3: sub-10 average, maybe sub-8 single? Idk
> 4x4: finals would be nice
> ...



2x2: Had 2 +2s, so no sub-4 average lol
3x3: 9.15 Average and 7.54 single!
4x4: only one round so technically yes
5x5: 1:49 average, so yep
Skewb: 4.41 average, 2.48 and 2.51 singles (also had 5 pops in 3 rounds  )
Pyra:lolnope
Sq1: kinda failed the event but really don't care
OH: nope


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 20, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Cajun Cube Clash goals.
> 
> 2x2: don't care, Maybe get a 4 mover and break world record (This won't happen though)
> 3x3: sub 15 average (Preferably low 14 or 13)
> ...



2x2: don't care still, broke official average though.
3x3: Yes, 13.80 with 11.79 single (In the finals)
4x4: Kinda, 1:02.38 is acceptably bad, 54 single though
OH: Uh yes
Pyraminx: Nope
Skewb: Nope (state record Skewb single though. the most prestigious record ever)
Mega: No, no, yes


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 21, 2016)

goals for end of July

2x2: x3 sub 5 ao12............... *DONE (4.84, 4.96, 4.92)*
3x3: sub 18 ao12 and graduate from sub 20 thread *(17.81 ao12)*
4x4: sub 1 single and sub 1:10 ao5
5x5: sub 2 single and sub 2:15 ao5
6x6: sub 5 single and actually practice on it
Pyra: sub 10 ao100................*DONE (9.84)*
Mega: sub 3 ao5, and actually start doing mega....................*DONE (2:54.53)*
skewb: sub 10 single and sub 20 ao12 (I suck, I know).............*DONE (8.84, 14.28)*
2-5: sub 4 and sub 4:30 ao5 *(4:17.xx ao5)*

That's a lot, but we'll see how many I can get


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 21, 2016)

Summer is here! I had my last exam today!

Summer Cubing Goals:
3x3: Sub 7.5 global average
3BLD: Sub 50 global average
OH: Sub 13.5 global average
Deadline: September 1st


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 21, 2016)

I've stocked up enough food to last me a month. After July 12th, I've got no more responsibilities.

Between July 13-20, I'm not going to leave my room, and just see how many solves I can do.

My goal is at least 5k.
Let's get itttt.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2016)

BSCD 2016 next week:
2x2: PB and podium, sub2 single already pls
3x3: sub9 avg and podium
4x4: podium
5x5: not fail, podium
OH: sub15 avg at best, would be happy with sub16 tho
BLD: sub1 single and sub1:20 mean
Pyra: sub4.5, possibly Podium
Skoob: also sub4.5, podium
Clock: don't DNF
MBLD: don't know if I'll attend, but if so I'll try 8 and would be happy with 7/8 

5 podiums overall, and have fun ^^


----------



## rebucato314 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Goals*
1. sub-15 on 3x3
2, sub-5 on 2x2
3. sub-8 on skewb
4. average 40-50 on FMC without tools
*Deadline*
1. 2017
2. 2016 September 1st
3. 2017
4. 2016 September 1st


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Gonna work on BLD for the next few months whenever I have the time
> Improve my comms
> Minimise pauses (4BLD especially)
> Do a lot of sighted solves
> Do a lot of untimed solves for 4BLD centers



Gonna focus on other events as well since I don't have any comps with big BLD :/ I have a comp in about a month though

Goals for the holidays:
OH: improve my algs, lookahead and turning + do at least 25 solves a day
5x5: turn slower, force myself to lookahead, an avg12 a day
Megaminx: an avg12 a day
Sq-1: Do some untimed solves, not gonna focus too much on this
Do a decent amount of any form of BLD everyday + finish learning 3 style edges and wings (I'm almost there!)

Might not be able to do each of this everyday, but I'll try


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2016)

Goals for Macclesfield:

3x3: Sub-10 average/Sub-9 single
4x4: PB average
2x2: Sub-2 single
3OH: Sub-18 average/sub-16 single
3BLD: Mean, PB single - sub-1:20?
MultiBLD: 10 points

Got a long way to go on some of them, but hopefully I can do it.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 28, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> I have two competitions in June, so I might as well set combined goals for both.
> 
> 3x3: Only sub-20 averages. Make the final in Johannesburg (could be difficult... kids are suddenly getting fast)


Hahaha... 5 rounds and only 2 sub-20 averages. I did make finals at both comps though, and got a very unexpected PB single. 


> 5x5: Sub 3:00 average.


Easily. Turns out that without practicing, I'm somehow 30 seconds faster than I thought I was. 


> OH: Sub 30 average (global average is around 32 at the moment)


Disappointed. Didn't even get a single sub 30 solve despite getting a sub 30 Ao50 and my first sub 20 at home the night before. 


> 2x2 and pyraminx: Stop competing in events I don't care about.


Success! Kind of. Didn't compete but scrambled most rounds.


> Also keep up my PB streak by getting PBs in something in both comps.


Somehow yes. 11 comps and counting...


----------



## sqAree (Jun 29, 2016)

Goals for Berlin Summer Cube Days 2016:

2x2: sub5
3x3: sub17
4x4: sub1:40
5x5: sub6:00
OH: sub29
Pyra: sub8
BLD: sub6:00, no DNF
MBLD: 2/2 (will be my first attempt ever in the comp )
FMC: PB, no DNF

Reach finals somewhere.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 30, 2016)

*Shorter Goals:*
Finish last COLL set, L (recognition/alg recall) - Done. Alg association is a little slow, but I know them all
Learn Skewb sledgehammer without table abuse - Got the polish sledgehammer down
*-End of week*

sub-1:30 Feet ao5 (1:40.08) Done (1:29.54)
sub-1 single 4x4 (1:03.92) Done (59.98)
sub-1 single Feet ZZ (1:02.04) Forgot to update (54.57)
sub-15 single OH ZZ (15.69) WHOOO! (14.85)
Graduate from race threads

sub-20 3x3 ZZ/CFOP ZZ Has Graduated CFOP lol
sub-25 3x3 ZZ OH ZZ OH Has Graduated
sub-6 2x2 Varasano 2x2 has Graduated
sub-1:30 4x4 Hoya 4x4 has Graduated
sub-2:00 Feet ZZ Feet has Graduated
*-End of July*

Re-learn BLD (and get a success [and be sub-6]) Re learnt, but the couple attempts have been 10m+ DNFs by a lot
Sub 10 3x3 ZZ single (10.67) Yus! 9.84
Sub-20 OH ao5 (21.80) Forgot to update (18.81)
*-End of Summer-vacation (mid-sept)*


*Longer Goals:*
Learn ZZ-CT Gave up on CT. I'm going ZBLL

Intuiutive/Algorthimic? TSLE
Algorthimic TTLL
Sub-5 2x2 Varasano global average Pretty sure I'm sub-5/but I've pulled LBL/CLL into the mix so...?
Learn CLL lol 2x2
Sub-1:00 Feet global average 1:04.34 ao100, I didn't practice Sept through Nov. If I had I would be
Sub-18 3x3 ZZ global average Done, I guess? By evidence of a sub-17 ao100 (16.98). It's kinda hard to judge
*-End of 2016*


Sub-15 3x3 ZZ global average Yep. Never actually thought I would be
Sub-20 OH ZZ global average
*-By July 2017*


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 1, 2016)

I'll probably update these eventually but I just couldn't wait.
Goals for nationals:
2x2: Sub 2 average and sub 2.3 all 4 rounds, top 5 or so in finals- T
3x3: Sub 10 average, sub 9 single, make semi-finals
4x4: Sub 46 average, make semi-finals
6x6: First time competing, will be happy with just a sub-4 average
OH: Sub 23 average and sub 20 single, possibly make round 2?
3Bld: Sub 2 single
4BLD: Success, probably will be around 18 minutes per solve
Multi Bld: 3/3, if i get that in one of the first attempts i will go for 4/4
SQ-1: Sub 35 average, try to borrow one because mine is bad.
FMC: Not really sure what to expect, only competed once last year, probably just a sub 40 mean


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Goal: Get 40 cubes mbld sub 1 hour
> Deadline: 1 June 2016



Done on 1 July 2016  
31/40 in 56:49!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 3, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> BSCD 2016 next week:
> 2x2: PB and podium, sub2 single already pls *sub2 single, but no podium :/*
> 3x3: sub9 avg and podium *yes and no :/*
> 4x4: podium *yes*
> ...


not my best comp overall, but I had worse. Highlights were the 8.92 3x3 avg and the 49 bld single for sure


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 3, 2016)

goals for the summer

sub 40 official 3BLD single (current PB is 2:48 lol)
finish ZBLL minus sunes/antisunes


----------



## sqAree (Jul 4, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Goals for Berlin Summer Cube Days 2016:
> 
> 2x2: sub5 (*nope*, but almost (5.18) and nice single (2.85))
> 3x3: sub17 (*nope*, not even close, but 14.07 single)
> ...



I also think that on both days I got at least a total of ten +2s. It was the worst comp ever for so far.


----------



## Saransh Grover (Jul 5, 2016)

Goals for the summer, I'll be going to a comp on Aug 20 and somewhere around September 10 so I'll be counting those days as the end of summer.

2x2 - Sub3 with CLL.

3x3 -
-Sub 11.5 with CFOP
-Sub 14 with ZZ
-Finish learning U ZBLL (around 10 left) and learn T and H

4x4 - Sub 50 with Hoya

Pyraminx - Sub 3.5

Skewb - Sub5.5. Learn Sarahs advanced method.

If anyone wants to race learning zblls or clls or just getting faster, message me.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 12, 2016)

Updated goals for end of July.

4x4: 1:04.xx, 1:15.xx
5x5: 2:15.xx, 2:30.xx
6X6: First sub 6!
2-5: 4:02.xx, n/a

Getting close to accomplishing them all!

2x2: x3 sub 5 ao12............... *DONE (4.84, 4.96, 4.92)*
3x3: sub 18 ao12 and graduate from sub 20 thread *(17.81 ao12)*
4x4: sub 1 single and sub 1:10 ao5
5x5: sub 2 single and sub 2:15 ao5
6x6: sub 5 single and actually practice on it
Pyra: sub 10 ao100................*DONE (9.84)*
Mega: sub 3 ao5, and actually start doing mega....................*DONE (2:54.53)*
skewb: sub 10 single and sub 20 ao12 (I suck, I know).............*DONE (8.84, 14.28) *I guess I am a little better than I thought.
2-5: sub 4 and sub 4:30 ao5 *(4:17.xx ao5, still no sub 4)
Got a 4:00.21 2-5. *


----------



## Roman (Jul 13, 2016)

Roman said:


> Finished learning my new algs for 5x5 BLD. Need to get used to them now. Goals:
> 1) sub-4 single on cam;
> 2) sub-4:30 official solve.
> Deadline: Euro 2016.




Best home solves so far are around 4:10-4:12. Fastest solve on comp was 4:33 and it was a DNF.

____
Goals for Euro 2016: have lots of fun


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 13, 2016)

I'd really like to be sub-1 on 4x4 but I can't seem to improve, any advice?
I'm currently torn between Yau & Redux, my PB is with redux...
Anyway, I aim to be sub-1 by September 1st


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 13, 2016)

Euros coming up:

3x3 WF: podium+both NR's (would be still happy with being in the top5^^)
Megaminx: top5 in finals 
Pyraminx: sub4.5
BLD: decent mean, sub1:15

Yeah, those are my only goals for this comp, but I'm competing in lots of others events of course, but I don't care too much about them, my official results are already satistifying right there ^^
And of course met and talk to some famous cubers and have a lot of fun ^^


----------



## sqAree (Jul 14, 2016)

Yep, also for Euros.

2x2: sub5
3x3: sub17
4x4: pb
5x5: not get parity
OH: sub29, not fail pls
Pyra: pb
Mega: no DNF by time limit (means sub3min)
BLD: pb
MBLD: 2/2
FMC: pb single, no DNF

Right, I only care about 3x3 and OH.

Furthermore: Winning the mosaic event and socialize with famous cubers.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 14, 2016)

My goals for NCRO 2016 which is in 10 days:

2x2: PB average will be nice but will be happy with a sub 3 average or Podium
3x3: Podium and a sub 10 single
4x4: Podium (and sub 40 single? )

5x5-7x7: PB single or avg in any one of these
Mega: Podium and sub 1:50 avg
sq-1: Podium and sub 17 avg
3BLD: dont fail 
skewb: not mess up advanced and get sub 9 avg
OH: sub 20 avg 
Pyra: a sub 3 single and sub 5 avg
MBLD: anything is fine


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 16, 2016)

Goals for Michigan 2016 (Aug 13-14)

Event: single, average, other
2x2: sub 3.5, sub 4.5, make second round, no sup 7
3x3: sub 15, sub 18, make second round, no sup 20
4x4: sub 1:10, sub 1:20, no sup 1:30
5x5: make cutoff, sub-2:45
6x6: lol
BLD: Re-learn and get a success
Feet: sub 1:10, sub 1:20, top 5, no sup 1:30
FMC: sub 40, sub 50, no DNF
OH: sub 19, sub 24, make second round, no sup 30
Pyra: lol
Skewb: lol
Mega: lol

Don't compete in so many events next comp.
Don't go over inspection/don't resort to cfop (I use ZZ).
No +2s in anything.
Meet some famous people (Kit, Jay, Mark, Rami, Antoine).
Re-meet some people I've met before and with whom I would actually hang out.
Enjoy the comp even if I fail.
Get my little brother to compete in some stuff (2/3/OH/pyra/skewb?).


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

Goals for TOLS2016:
convert my official PB singles in 2/3/OH into PB averages
Sub 1 3BLD
Learn pyra and skewb, get some practise in, learn a decent method before the comp


----------



## sqAree (Jul 18, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Yep, also for Euros.
> 
> 2x2: sub5 (*nope*)
> 3x3: sub17 (*nope*)
> ...


In general being at Euro 2016 was an awesome experience!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Nationals goals time! I was going to wait until Friday to make these but no

ahhhh here we go lots of events crap

3x3:

Sub 11.5 average
2+ Sub 10 singles
Make semifinals
55th place or better
Bonus goal: Counting sub 10?
2x2:

Sub 3.7 average
Comp PR single (2.89 or below)
At least one other sub 3 single
Make semifinals
35th place or better
Bonus goal: Make finals????? Unlikely, but possible
4x4:

Sub 1:00 single
Sub 1:08 average
5x5:

Sub 2:10 single
Bonus goal: Sub 2:00 single
6x6:

Sub 4:15 single
Bonus goal: Sub 4:00 single
7x7:

Sub 7:00 single
3x3 OH:

Sub 40 single
Sub 42 average
Bonus goal: Sub 35 single
Megaminx:

Sub 3:00 single
Pyraminx:

Sub 7 single
Sub 8.5 average
Make second round
80th place or better
Bonus goal: Sub 6 single
Sq-1:

Sub 45 single
Bonus goal: Sub 40 single
Clock

Who the h*** ever cared about clock?
Skewb

Sub 10 single
Sub 13 average
Bonus goal: Sub 12 average
FMC! (yes, it is now FMC factorial)

Don't practice
Sub 55 mean
Sub 50 single
Bonus goal: Sub 45 single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 19, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Euros coming up:
> 
> 3x3 WF: podium+both NR's (would be still happy with being in the top5^^) *Both NR's, but failed podium because of a 7 second lockup on the last solve fml. Would've gotten 2nd... Now 4th*
> Megaminx: top5 in finals *4th place with a 55.33 PB avg, really happy about that*
> ...



*Overall the best comp I've ever had, my first 3 day comp, too! Only my feet results were a bit disappointing, but you can't expect everything to run smoothly, right? *


----------



## Iggy (Jul 24, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Gonna focus on other events as well since I don't have any comps with big BLD :/ I have a comp in about a month though
> 
> Goals for the holidays:
> OH: improve my algs, lookahead and turning + do at least 25 solves a day
> ...



Yeah didn't do much of these lol

Goals for Johor open:
2x2: win
3x3: sub 9.5 average
4x4: sub 40 average
5x5: sub 1:20 average
OH: sub 17.5 average
3BLD: sub 30 single, not mess up my last solve if I start off with 2 nice solves
Pyra: sub 4 average
Sq-1: don't epic fail


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Yeah didn't do much of these lol
> 
> Goals for Johor open:
> 2x2: win
> ...



2x2: yeah. 2.58 NR avg in the finals, first round could've been a 2.51 avg if I didn't +2 the last solve. 1.30 NR single too, pretty cool (beat Jon Tan yeaahhh)
3x3: lool. 8.05 single is pretty cool though. 2nd round had a 10.35+ single
4x4: 38 average and 32 single, ended up winning wat
5x5: LOL
OH: LOL
3BLD: LOL
Pyra: LOL
Sq-1: failed

I suck


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 1, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Nationals goals time! I was going to wait until Friday to make these but no
> 
> ahhhh here we go lots of events crap
> 
> ...



3x3:

Sub 11.5 average *11.93*
2+ Sub 10 singles *Only one, 9.98*
Make semifinals *Nope*
55th place or better *No, in the 90s.*
Bonus goal: Counting sub 10? *Nope.*
2x2:

Sub 3.7 average *4.05*
Comp PR single (2.89 or below) *No, 3.21*
At least one other sub 3 single *No*
Make semifinals *Sad, sad story *
35th place or better *xD*
Bonus goal: Make finals????? Unlikely, but possible *rofl*
4x4:

Sub 1:00 single *Almost*
Sub 1:08 average *[SUCCESS]*
5x5:

Sub 2:10 single *[SUCCESS]*
Bonus goal: Sub 2:00 single *Very, very almost.*
6x6:

Sub 4:15 single *[SUCCESS]*
Bonus goal: Sub 4:00 single *Closeish*
7x7:

Sub 7:00 single *lol*
3x3 OH:

Sub 40 single *[SUCCESS]*
Sub 42 average *[SUCCESS]*
Bonus goal: Sub 35 single *[SUCCESS]*
Megaminx:

Sub 3:00 single *[SUCCESS]*
Pyraminx:

Sub 7 single *[SUCCESS]*
Sub 8.5 average *[SUCCESS]*
Make second round *[SUCCESS]*
80th place or better *[SUCCESS]*
Bonus goal: Sub 6 single *Mid 6*
Sq-1:

Sub 45 single *[SUCCESS]*
Bonus goal: Sub 40 single *[SUCCESS]*
Clock

Who the h*** ever cared about clock? *No one*
Skewb

Sub 10 single *[SUCCESS]*
Sub 13 average *[SUCCESS]*
Bonus goal: Sub 12 average *[SUCCESS]*
FMC! (yes, it is now FMC factorial)

Don't practice *[SUCCESS]*
Sub 55 mean *DNFed first attempt  Would have been sub 50 lol*
Sub 50 single *[SUCCESS]*
Bonus goal: Sub 45 single *[SUCCESS]*
*Successes count: 19, including 4 bonus goals*


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 2, 2016)

2x2: x3 sub 5 ao12............... *DONE (4.84, 4.96, 4.92)*
3x3: sub 18 ao12 and graduate from sub 20 thread *(17.81 ao12, 2/3 on sub 20 thread, I lost a corner piece though, waiting on replacement part)*
4x4: sub 1 single and sub 1:10 ao5 *DONE (59.50 single, 1:04.xx ao5)*
5x5: sub 2 single and sub 2:15 ao5 *NO (2:14.xx single, 2:22 ao5)*
6x6: sub 5 single and actually practice on it *NO (5:24 single, Yes, I have begun practicing 6x6.)*
Pyra: sub 10 ao100................*DONE (9.84)*
Mega: sub 3 ao5, and actually start doing mega....................*DONE (2:54.53)*
skewb: sub 10 single and sub 20 ao12 (I suck, I know).............*DONE (8.84, 14.28) *I guess I am a little better than I thought.
2-5: sub 4 and sub 4:30 ao5 *(4:17.xx ao5, still no sub 4)
Got a 4:00.21 2-5.  almost....
*
Overall I am extremely satisfied with my improvement over the last month and a half. I think I am going to start focusing mostly on 3x3 and 5x5, and try to get some more blind solves. (Current pb for blind is around 9 minutes.)


----------



## anuj9994 (Aug 2, 2016)

Goal: Achieve sub -20 time...
Deadline:31-aug-2k16
Now I avg around 40 seconds
So basically I want to half my time in one month.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 2, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> goals for the summer
> 
> sub 40 official 3BLD single (current PB is 2:48 lol)
> finish ZBLL minus sunes/antisunes



no comps on the WCA website, so no
If do go to a comp, I'm pretty confident I can get sub 40, as long as I don't DNF all three solves
Super close to finishing ZBLL.... Just need 4 more COLL sets


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> My goals for NCRO 2016 which is in 10 days:
> 
> 2x2: PB average will be nice but will be happy with a sub 3 average or Podium
> 3x3: Podium and a sub 10 single
> ...



2x2: PB average will be nice but will be happy with a sub 3 average or Podium *Success with 2.99 avg and came second*

3x3: Podium and a sub 10 single *No podium but 2 sub 10 singles
*
4x4: Podium (and sub 40 single? ) *Nope *

5x5-7x7: PB single or avg in any one of these *Nope, should have practiced *

Mega: Podium and sub 1:50 avg *Nope but got a good single, 1:33*

sq-1: Podium and sub 17 avg *Success! came second with 15.86 avg*

3BLD: dont fail  *got first place with 31 single, so i guess that counts as not failing *

skewb: not mess up advanced and get sub 9 avg *9.37 avg, messed up advanced 
*
OH: sub 20 avg *Success, 17.88 Avg*

Pyra: a sub 3 single and sub 5 avg *Success, 2.93 single and 4.59 avg*

MBLD: anything is fine *30/37 in 59:59, decent *


----------



## Torch (Aug 3, 2016)

Goal: Sub-40 feet ao12
Deadline: December 31st 2016

Watch out Rami


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 4, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Summer is here! I had my last exam today!
> 
> Summer Cubing Goals:
> *3x3: Sub 7.5 global average*
> ...


1 down, 2 to go.


PenguinsDontFly said:


> Goals for TOLS2016:
> convert my official PB singles in 2/3/OH into PB averages
> Sub 1 3BLD
> Learn pyra and skewb, get some practise in, learn a decent method before the comp


The underlined goal might be a little too hard, so here are my new ones: (the other 2 goals are good)
2x2: win, decent single
3x3: win, decent average
OH: podium, sub 15 average, sub 12 single


----------



## sqAree (Aug 11, 2016)

Goals for Tübingen Open 2016:

2x2: sub5 average, reach second round
3x3: sub17 average, reach second round
4x4: sub1:30 average
5x5: sub4:00 single
OH: sub27 average, reach second round
Pyra: sub8 average
BLD: sub5:00 single
FMC: pb mean and single

In general not getting too many DNF, +2s and pops.

All those goals are pretty close to impossible / super hard, so I hope I'll get at least one.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 11, 2016)

Official Goals for the end of this year:

3x3: Lowish 9 average, mid/low 7 single
4x4: Sub-30 single, sub-35 average
Clock: Sub-10 single

AND GET A DARN FWR


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 13, 2016)

Official Goals for Australian Nationals next weekend!
2x2 (sub 4.5 avg) sub 2.5 single.
3x3 PLS sub 11.5 avg (aka NR) REALLY PLS PLS I HAVE WORKED SO HARD TO FOR THIS). Single (NR? have to be very lucky though, Ill settle for a Official PB single (aka sub 9.31)

4x4 sub 1 avg 
5x5 can't remember if I registered for this lol

BF (success pls) try hard for a sub 5minute single I guess would be amazing
Squan Lol IDC 
pyra : fun
skewb: fun


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 15, 2016)

Goals for Israel 2016 from the event I care the least about to most

4x4
Sub 1:15 average and sub 1:05 single

3x3
Make it to finals
Get at least 2 sub 14 averages and 1 sub 13.5 average
Sub 11 single

3bld
Get a success
Sub 4:30
Podium

OH
Sub 24 average with sub 21 single
Podium

Skewb
Sub 8 with sub 6.5 single
Win

2x2
NR average with sub 2.5 single
Win

Pyra
Both averages sub 5
At least one average sub 4.7
Break both NRs
Win

Lunch (the event I care most about)
Eat
Sell all the cubes I don't want
Buy a new 2x2 and some more stuff
Maybe organize a small head to head FMC tournament


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 15, 2016)

Goals for Michigan 2016 (Aug 13-14)

Event: single, average, other
2x2: sub 3.5, sub 4.5, make second round, no sup 7 4.02 lol scramble(1-move CLL block canceled into sune/T-perm), 5.47, no second round, 14.85
3x3: sub 15, sub 18, make second round, no sup 20 16.61, 20.62, no second round...
4x4: sub 1:10, sub 1:20, no sup 1:30 Got there late, DNS average
5x5: make cutoff, sub-2:45 Cutoff changed to 2:10, 2:29.46 single which would have made old cutoff
6x6: lol lol
BLD: Re-learn and get a success Re-learned, didn't go over time limit- 12m, but a DNF
Feet: sub 1:10, sub 1:20, top 5, no sup 1:30 1:07.34, 1:24.29 because of corner twist 1:40.86 8th place, but 
expected, without the corner twist I would have been 7th
FMC: sub 40, sub 50, no DNF Full DNF, first two attempts I didn't give myself enough time to write it out, last I didn't write it out correctly. All were sub-50, best was 41
OH: sub 19, sub 24, make second round, no sup 30 19.56, 26.56, no second round, no sup-30
Pyra: lol lol
Skewb: lol lol
Mega: lol lol

Don't compete in so many events next comp. We'll see
Don't go over inspection/don't resort to cfop (I use ZZ). Yup
No +2s in anything. 17.06->19.06 3x3 fail. Only +2 though
Meet some famous people (Kit, Jay, Mark, Rami, Antoine). Yes?
Re-meet some people I've met before and with whom I would actually hang out. Yes kinda re-meets and but new people
Enjoy the comp even if I fail. I did fail, but it was still funish
Get my little brother to compete in some stuff (2/3/OH/pyra/skewb?). No, he was too scared

Overall, a well organized comp, but I just failed the entire thing, Feet was the one good thing that happened. Kinda pleased with a sub-20 OH, but the average was complete trash.
Really disappointed in myself.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 17, 2016)

Mini goals for the rest of summer (about 3 weeks):
Sub 1 megaminx avg100, might take longer though
Finish my letter pair list for BLD

Goals for a comp I have next weekend:
3x3: podium
OH: sub 18 avg
FMC: mean
Feet: decent mean, times are still fluctuating so I'll see how fast I am then
3BLD: don't fail, sub 30 would be nice
MBLD: NR


----------



## sqAree (Aug 17, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Goals for Tübingen Open 2016:
> 
> 2x2: sub5 average, reach second round (*8sec average including 15sec single fml*)
> 3x3: sub17 average, reach second round (*16.36 and 16.37*)
> ...



In general I'm happy, but some of the fails were avoidable.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 19, 2016)

goal for the end of this week: finish full ZBLL minus sunes

goal for 2016:sub NAR blind single


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 19, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Goals for Israel 2016 from the event I care the least about to most
> 
> 4x4
> Sub 1:15 average and sub 1:05 single
> ...



4x4
1:24 avg (fail)
1:17 single (fail)

3x3
Made it too finals but failed everything else

3bld
DNFed both solves but the first was 4:17.xy but I accidently did a Y after executing corners so I failed the edges

OH
25.64 avg (fail)
23.99 single (fail)
7th place (fail)

Skewb
7.58 avg (success)
3.85 single (success)
2nd place (I will count this as a success because there was a guy who averaged 6 seconds that I didn't know about)

2x2
3.23 NR average (success)
2.59 single (fail)
1st place (success)

Pyra
Completely failed all my solves
2nd place (fail)

Lunch
Lunch break was cancelled on both days because we were way behind schedule (fail)


----------



## Neptunolium (Aug 19, 2016)

Next month goal: Learn full cll and eg-1


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> goal for the end of this week: finish full ZBLL minus sunes *success. *
> 
> goal for 2016:sub NAR blind single *not much improvement, no new pbs*



new goals: get faster at ZBLL(sub 5 av12?)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 26, 2016)

goal from now on: get a sub 30 every day that I practice 3BLD


----------



## Iggy (Aug 29, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Mini goals for the rest of summer (about 3 weeks):
> Sub 1 megaminx avg100, might take longer though
> Finish my letter pair list for BLD
> 
> ...


3x3: yeah but did quite badly
OH: two sub 17 averages lol
FMC: yes, finally
Feet: did badly
3BLD: epic failed
MBLD: no NR

Time to practice megaminx again


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 30, 2016)

Goal list:

3x3x3: _actually consistently_ sub-11
3BLD: Sub-2?
3x3 OH: sub-18
Deadline: 2 months.

Mega: Sub-1:30 consistently again
5x5x5: get a new set of stickers
FMC: sub-35
Deadline: 4 months.

GO TO A F***ING COMP ALREADY IT'S BEEN OVER A YEAR NOW SINCE YOU STARTED!!!!!!!
Deadline: 12 months (it better be sooner than this)


----------



## cubo (Aug 31, 2016)

My goals are rather more modest than most ...

3 x 3 Average: sub 1-minute (currently about 1:20)

3 x 3 PB: 45 secs (currently 53 secs)

Consistently use F2L for last step of keyhole (I'm slowly transitioning)
Deadline: Next 200 solves


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 4, 2016)

45 cubes MBLD sub 1 hour

34+ points at home

deadline: 31 december 2016


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 4, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 45 cubes MBLD sub 1 hour


good luck!


----------



## hamfaceman (Sep 15, 2016)

Goals for Canberra Autumn:

2x2 / Pyra / Skewb: Ha, good one.
_Failed 2x2 with a counting 6, failed Skewb with a counting 11, but podiumed in Pyra somehow lol_
3x3: Sub 12 average, PB single, make finals maybe?
_None of these, I suck._
4x4: Sub 1 average, sub 55 single. Just don't humiliate myself.
_See 3x3._
5x5: Sub 2 average. Probably won't happen.
_1:55 official PB single still wasn't enough to make cutoff_
OH: Sub 30 average, sub 25 single.
_Actually did super well in OH, got two 26 averages and a handful of really nice singles too. 5th in finals was cool too._
Mega / Clock: Make it through the round without someone laughing at me / make cutoff
_Didn't make Mega cutoff, got a 2:20, but podiumed in clock with a 16 average lolwat_
Squan: Sub 20 average, perhaps a lolsingle.
_Didn't do either of these, best I could do was 21.50/17.94, but I did come 3rd in finals_
FMC: Idek, just not DNF
_3 attempts, 3 DNFs. Would have been a 46.33 mean with a 41 single but I suck at notating apparently :/_


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 15, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I'd really like to be sub-1 on 4x4 but I can't seem to improve, any advice?
> I'm currently torn between Yau & Redux, my PB is with redux...
> Anyway, I aim to be sub-1 by September 1st



yeah, I failed that...

Dixon Fall Goals!

3x3
stay sub-15 (normally easy but I've been in decline lately)
Sub-11 single???
Finals???

2x2
Sub-3 avg
Sub-2 single???
stay sub-4
Podium? (longshot)

4x4
sub-1:05 single
sub-1:15 avg
stay sub 1:20

Squan
PB single (sub 26)
PB avg (Sub 50)

Yup, 2x2 is the only event I expect to make the top 10 in but who knows, I could with 3x3...
Deadline: October 8th


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 16, 2016)

my next comp is more than a month ahead, but i guess I'll set goals now
Goals for Rubik's Rumble 2016

3BLD: podium. will be very difficult with Riley Woo, Noah Arthurs, and Ishaan Agrawal. 

3x3: make it to round 2. should be easy, just need sub 17


----------



## Ksh13 (Sep 16, 2016)

Goals for Sandnes Open 2016

First the kinda realistic goals:

2x2: Sub-3.5 single and sub-4.5 avg
3x3: Sub-10 single and sub-13 avg
3x3 OH: Sub-18 single and sub-20 avg
3BLD: Get a success
4x4: Sub-55 single and sub-1 avg
5x5: Sub-1:50 single and sub-1:55 mean
6x6: Sub-4 single and sub-4:10 mean
7x7: Sub-5:45 single and sub-6 mean

Now for the unrealistic goals:

2x2: Sub-3 single and sub-4 avg
3x3: Sub-9 single and sub-12 avg
3x3 OH: Sub-16 single and sub-19 avg
3BLD: Get a mean
4x4: Sub-50 single and sub-55 avg
5x5: Sub-1:40 single and sub-1:50 mean
6x6: Sub-3:45 single and sub-4 mean
7x7: Sub-5:30 single and sub-5:45 mean

And finally the most important goal: Have a lot of fun!


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 17, 2016)

Goals for Slow and steady- September 24th
3x3: Sub 10 avg and sub 9 single, make at least round 3
3x3 OH: ~22-23 avg
4x4: Sub 50 avg
Sq-1: sub 25 avg, sub 20 single
5x5: sub 1:50 avg
Bld: sub 2 single, get another mean.


----------



## Ksh13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> Goals for Sandnes Open 2016
> 
> First the kinda realistic goals:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 21, 2016)

Goals for SnS Fall 2016:

Semi-realistic goals (I would be satisfied with these):
3x3- At least 2 sub-9.5 Averages, sub-8 single.
4x4- Make Finals.
5x5- idc
OH- Make Finals, sub-18 Average
Bld- Get a success 
Sq1-Sub-25 Average, Sub-19 Single

Extreme goals(Difficult but possible):
3x3- Sub-9 Average, Every average sub-10
4x4-Sub-35 single, PB Average
5x5- still dont care
OH-Sub-16 Average, Sub-12 Single? omg that would be amazing
BLD- Sub-4 success
Sq1- Sub-20 Average, Sub-15 Single.

Main Goal:
Have fun and contribute to the competition.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 26, 2016)

Failed most of my goals from the summer.
New ones:
2x2: sub 1.8 and finish LEG1.
3x3: sub 7.
Deadline: January 1st.


----------



## Ianwubby (Sep 26, 2016)

Before this year is out:
3x3: More sub-20s than the single one that I have now (19.89), maybe a sub-20 average?
4x4: A sub-1:00 single
Really the only two puzzles I'm really active with right now.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 26, 2016)

I just want one stupid sub-10 single in comp. ):


----------



## Torch (Sep 26, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I just want one stupid sub-10 single in comp. ):


THE GA CUBERS BELIEVE IN YOU CHRIS YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (Sep 26, 2016)

Next comp:

Sub 5 2x2 avg
Sub 16 3x3 avg
Sub 13 3x3 single
Sub 6 skewb single 
Sub 7 Pyra single 
Sub 9 Pyra avg
Sub 50 OH (I know I suck) (I don't even have an OH cube)
Get top 20 for 3x3


----------



## muchacho (Sep 29, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Goals for end of September:
> 2x2: sub-6.5 mo100 -> *6.486*
> 3x3: sub-20 mo100 -> *No, 20.742*
> 3x3OH: sub-45 ao12 -> *35.415*



Goals for end of year:
2x2: sub-6 mo100
3x3: sub-19 mo100
Kilominx: sub-50 ao12


----------



## mafergut (Oct 1, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Goals for this summer (deadline Sept 30th):
> 2x2: Graduate from the race to sub-5.5 [DONE July 3rd]
> 3x3: Get globally sub-20 Full CN, sub-18 Ao50 white/yellow DCN. *Nope*
> 4x4: Graduate from the race to sub-1:30 [DONE July 15th], sub 1min single: *Nope*, sub 1:10 Ao5: *Nope*
> ...



Time to set new goals for end of the year. Not very ambitious as I won't have much time to practise:
3x3: sub-18 Ao50 Changed to sub-20 Full CN
4x4: graduate from race to sub-1:20
5x5: graduate from race to sub 3:15 [DONE Nov 27th] Reviewed to "graduate from race to sub-3min".


----------



## sqAree (Oct 5, 2016)

Goals for German Nats!

2x2: sub5 (make second round?), get WR single on lolscramble
3x3: sub15 or at least sub16
4x4: sub1:20
5x5: sub3:00 single
6x6: sub8:00 single
OH: sub25, second round
BLD: sub2:30 single
Feet: get cutoff of 2:00
Pyra: sub8
Mega: official pb single
MBLD: 6/6 or 7/7, podium (hope some people fail)
FMC: sub33 mean, sub30 single


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

Goals for Dixon Fall 2016:
3x3: sub 11 avg, maybe comp PR if I'm lucky, mid 9 single, top 5 is good
2x2: sub 3 avg, podium, WR single
OH: sub 30 avg, sub 27 single
BLD: success???
6x6: sub 4 single, make cutoff if they raise it to 4 minutes :3
Mega: Sub 2:15 single would be nice, probably won't make the cut
4x4*: sub 1 single, comp PR avg
5x5*: sub 2 single, comp PR avg
Sq1*: sub 35 single, comp PR avg
*=tentative event


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 5, 2016)

German Nats Goals!!!
2x2: podium, defending my title as the best german at Euros lol
3x3: finals, PB single would be nice aswell
4x4: finals
5x5: finals
6x6: podium
7x7: podium
Megaminx: National Champion and potential NR avg (Kevin got super good tho)
Feet: National Champion and top10 in the world aka decent NR's which are worth being NR's
OH: maybe sub15 avg with some skill and luck, but idc tbh
Pyraminx: lol
Skewb: podium
Clock: podium because why not
Sq1: 16ish avg, finals
FMC: JUST GET THAT MEAN NO MATTER HOW BAD IT IS lol
3bld: sub1:10 mean or just a decent mean
4bld: sub7
5bld: success pls
mbld: podium? (but probably not haha), or 7+ points

And have fun as always ^_^


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 6, 2016)

Goals for the end of year comps in Johannesburg and hopefully Cape Town:

3x3: Sub 18 average, sub 15 single. No averages over 20.
OH: Sub 30 average, sub 25 single.
Pyra: Sub 10 average, single doesn't matter.

Overall: Keep up my unbroken PB streak for my 12th and 13th comps. Going to be difficult with both comps having so few events.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 9, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> German Nats Goals!!!
> 2x2: podium, defending my title as the best german at Euros lol 3rd place yay
> 3x3: finals, PB single would be nice aswell no and no, missed finals by .03 and avg would have been 9.3 without a stupid 8.11 DNF
> 4x4: finals yup
> ...


Overall probably my most successful comp ever:
9 podiums, 3 wins 
2 NR's
*21 PB's (!) *at my 13th comp
And finally all events finished yay


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 9, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Official Goals for the end of this year:
> 
> Clock: Sub-10 single


Lol, I did this finally on a stupid lel scramble


----------



## sqAree (Oct 10, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Goals for German Nats!
> 
> 2x2: sub5 (make second round?), get WR single on lolscramble (*4.88 official pb average, second round*, *but no WR single*, actually I checked and I can't even do a U move subWRsingle)
> 3x3: sub15 or at least sub16 (*two 19 averages wtf*)
> ...



Conclusion: Probably the comp where I failed the most. 2x2 and Megaminx are not exactly the events I care about and the only ones where I reached my goal. Also I seem to have a kind of curse to never be able to attend to MBLD at comps, always for a different reason..
Furthermore on 5x5, BLD and FMC it was really close to reach my goal, what makes it even more unsatisfying. IF told me my 30 in FMC could have been a 26 with the right insertion, and I had my skeleton after 20 minutes.. >.<


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 21, 2016)

Goals for Princeton this Saturday!
2x2: sub 2 avg, and podium(Lucas is going now)
3x3: Pb avg- 10.70
4x4: haven't practiced much 
OH: 22 avg
Pyra: Sub 7 I guess
Kilo: Sub 25 avg, top 3 I guess, but idk what everyone else avgs


----------



## Cale S (Oct 21, 2016)

Lawrence Fall goals

2x2: low 3 average
3x3: low 10 average, maybe sub-10, maybe podium
(5x5): sub-1:30 average, podium
megaminx: sub-1:30 average, podium I guess lol
skewb: NAR average
OH: pb average
pyraminx: low 6 average or better
edit: forgot 3BLD: low 40 pb mean


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 23, 2016)

BLD goals for the end of the year:
3BLD: Sub-3 single, Sub-4 mean

4BLD: Learn, Success, Sub-30m

5BLD: Learn, Practice lots, Sub-hour attempts

6BLD: Consider learning lol

MBLD: 8 points, Sub-50m

Official stuffs too if I can.
IDK what my next comp is, or what it would be holding.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 23, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> my next comp is more than a month ahead, but i guess I'll set goals now
> Goals for Rubik's Rumble 2016
> 
> 3BLD: podium. will be very difficult with Riley Woo, Noah Arthurs, and Ishaan Agrawal. yay second place. Probably'd be third if Ishaan didn't DNF
> ...


new goals
deadline: jan 1 2016 2017

3BLD: sub 20 PB
4BLD: sub 3 PB
3x3: sub 10 PB


----------



## Altha (Oct 24, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> deadline: jan 1 2016


I dunno if it's just me but that seems a little unlikely


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 25, 2016)

goal: relearn 2GLL. learn actual algs instead of sune combos.

deadline: end of year


----------



## CLL Smooth (Oct 26, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> goal: relearn 2GLL. learn actual algs instead of sune combos.
> 
> deadline: end of year


Sounds like a good goal, I'm making it mine too. I learned the T and U sets a few times already. I'll probably stick with some sune combos.


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 27, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Goals for Princeton this Saturday!
> 2x2: sub 2 avg, and podium(Lucas is going now)
> 3x3: Pb avg- 10.70
> 4x4: haven't practiced much
> ...


2x2: 1.97 and got 3rd every round
3x3: 10.5 avg
Oh, pyra, 4x4 not good
Kilo I got 3rd I think ~26 Avg


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 27, 2016)

Severna park goals:
2x2: win and sub 1.9 avg
3x3: pb avg, maybe finals
OH: sub 25 avg
5x5: sub 1:55 avg
Mega: sub 1:40 avg
Sq-1: sub 30 avg
Pyra: haven't practiced
Kilo: sub 25 avg


----------



## biscuit (Oct 28, 2016)

Goals for Lawrence Fall 2k to the 16 (tomorrow!)

Pyra: Pb single and average? Lol. I haven't practiced pyra in over a year. I littlerally don't care how I do in pyra. Well, unless I mess up bad. Even then I don't really care.
Megaminx: I'd have to PB by 50 seconds to make the soft cutoff so... I may just scratch. I care about mega the slightest bit more than pyra. That's to say not much at all.
2x2: Sub 5 average, comp PB single. Finals would be cool. I don't really care about 2x2.
OH: sub 30 average, sub 25 single? Top ten would be great. I sorta care about OH. It's one of my better rankings so there's that. I've been stagnant for quite a while though.
3bld: Success please! I care about 3bld a good deal
Skewb: Sub 10 average, sub 7 single. Top ten would be nice. I care about skewb.
5x5: be such an amazing staff member that we hold 5x5. sub 2:30 average (sub 2:20?) sub 2:15 single (at least). Top ten. I really care about 5x5. 
3x3: GIVE ME A SUB 15 AVERAGE PLEASE! I better. PB single what ever that is. Make finals. I kinda really, really care about 3x3. Well, getting a sub 15 average at least. 

Clock: get one. Maybe solve it a couple times. Uh. I want one? So I guess I care a little.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 28, 2016)

Sebra Open:

2x2: win+possibly PB avg (I improved a bit by 1-looking)
3x3: podium
4x4: podium
5x5: podium
OH: podium and sub15 avg
Feet: WR Top10, and if not just sub38/34
3BLD: Haven't practised, but podium is possible
FMC: Improve mean? ( but idc tbh)
Megaminx: win, NR#2 avg and beating my PB single
Pyra: podium
Skewb: podium
Clock: PB avg would be nice
Sq1: PB avg and podium

Overall Goal: 8 podiums and have a lot of fun


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 29, 2016)

Severna park goals for tommorow:

2x2: another sub-3 average,all averages sub-4.
3x3: sub-9 avg but if I don't get it then I won't be upset.
5x5 : lol
Pyra: pb everything, so basically sub-7.5 average and sub-5 single.
Oh: don't suck
Sq-1: sub-17.5 average and sub-15 single, but I'd be ok with just sub-20 average.
Kilo: sign up if they have an open spot.

Pretty easy goals, see you guys there!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 31, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Sebra Open:
> 
> 2x2: win+possibly PB avg (I improved a bit by 1-looking) yes and a nice 2.63 avg, which is 2nd best
> 3x3: podium nope, missed it by .01 (got 9.13, 3rd place was 9.12 fml) also 3 sub9 avgs fails
> ...



Great comp with lots of PB's and 2 NR's again, now 6th in the world for sum of ranks average  FMC still sucks really badly


----------



## hamfaceman (Oct 31, 2016)

Melbourne Cube Days next weekend

2x2: lol. Just PB average I guess
3x3: I'm glad that 3x3's later into the day, less nerves. Sub 12 average, sub 10 single.
4x4: Don't get a bad average. Also sub 50 single would be cool.
5x5: Sub 2 average
6x6: Depends how much I practise between then and now. Bare minimum, make hard cutoff.
OH: Been practising this a fair amount, I still suck at turning. Just PBs.


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 1, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Severna park goals for tommorow:
> 
> 2x2: another sub-3 average,all averages sub-4.
> 3x3: sub-9 avg but if I don't get it then I won't be upset.
> ...


2x2- lol got a 4.01 in finals 
3x3- no, but I got a 7.69 single and 9.62 average, so not too bad.
5x5- bruh 4 pops and 2 n perms
pyra- no new pbs, but I don't really care
OH- not very good (18.91 and 19.36)
sq-1- 12.99 single makes up for the 19.27 average. Also had a timer reset, and if I didn't then the average would of been sub-18
kilo-35 single (overall PB) and 48 average with counting 57 wut


----------



## hamfaceman (Nov 6, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Melbourne Cube Days next weekend
> 
> 2x2: lol. Just PB average I guess _4.47 average. Good enough for me.
> _
> ...


Really pleased with my performance this weekend. Hard not to be disappointed by getting so close to finals in so many events and not making any of them though. Had a blast, looking forward to the next one!


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 13, 2016)

I thought I was quitting earlier this year, but I guess it was more of a Kevin Hays quit (lol)

Anyway, goals for TJHSST Fall 2016:
Finish my take-home physics exam due on the 21st so I actually have the time to go 
3x3: sub-13.5 average, maybe sub-13 if I don't get too nervous
4x4: sub-50 average, beat pb single to keep that particular red-letter streak alive
OH: sub-25 average
BLD: sub-2 single would be nice, sub-1:40 would be sweet. I've really gotten into BLD recently


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 17, 2016)

TJHSST Fall goals
3x3: sub 10 avg
4x4: sub 50 avg
OH: sub 23 avg again
Skewb sub 5.5 avg
Bld pb single like sub 2:45, maybe break my 3:00.00 mean


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 23, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> TJHSST Fall goals
> 3x3: sub 10 avg



GJ, I judged a couple of those solves.



joshsailscga said:


> TJHSST Fall 2016:
> 3x3: sub-13.5 average, maybe sub-13 if I don't get too nervous *LOL haven't touched a stackmat timer in a year, +2ed a decent solve, got 4 bad solves, 15.40 average. I ran the numbers, I missed round 2 (chance to redeem that average) solely because of the +2...*
> 4x4: sub-50 average, beat pb single to keep that particular red-letter streak alive *49.55 average in round 2, pretty sweet. Beat single in first round but missed by <.5 in 2nd. Oh well, I don't really care now that I have actual decent times *
> OH: sub-25 average *lel was on track but then I forgot how to N-perm on last solve and had a counting 28. Missed round 2 because of that...*
> BLD: sub-2 single would be nice, sub-1:40 would be sweet. I've really gotten into BLD recently *2/3 successes, including my first official attempt! had a 2:35 as well as a 2:20 that should have been a 1:50 (forgot corner memo for 30 seconds as verified by video of solve). Overall I'm pretty satisfied with that, for my first time BLDing *


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 23, 2016)

Updating goals I care about. All due before next year (Jan 1 2017).
BLD goals stay the same.

Algorithms:
Learn some easy ZBLLs, and a decent portion of 2GLL.
Some basic TTLL and a little TSLE. Maybe
And be able to do these algs OH and with Feet

super super basic BLD comms

3x3:
Sub-14.5 global average, with Blue/Orange front neutrality
Sub-13 Ao12
Sub-12 Ao5
Sub-11 Mo3
sub-9 single

OH:
Sub-20 global average
Sub-15 Ao5
Sub-12 single

Feet:
Sub-1 global average with Indo
Sub-40 Mo3
Sub-35 single

Megaminx:
Sub-1:30 global average
Sub-1:20 Ao5
Sub-1:15 Mo3
Sub-1:10 single


These are a bit challenging, so hopefully I can practice focused and complete these goals.


----------



## jonlin (Nov 24, 2016)

set lofty goals first

Goal for Jan 2017 Rockville Winter Open:

win minx


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 25, 2016)

now that im fully back into bld:
*sub-40 avg 3bld*
sub-4 avg 4bld
sub-10 avg 5bld
*10/10 OR 15/15 mbld for wc2017*
_otherwise:_
sub-12 for 3x3 would be neat considering ive been cubing for 7 years and still avg ~13-14
sub-50 4x4
sub-1:10 5x5
sub-20 OH


----------



## DELToS (Nov 27, 2016)

My overall cubing goal is to be the first trans girl to make it into Finals for 3x3 at US Nationals


----------



## oneshot (Dec 1, 2016)

3BLD: under 4 minutes
MBLD: 6/6


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 5, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Goals for the end of year comps in Johannesburg and hopefully Cape Town:
> 
> 3x3: Sub 18 average, sub 15 single. No averages over 20. - No (18.33 average), No (15.47 single), No (only 5/7 averages sub-20)
> OH: Sub 30 average, sub 25 single. No (30.20 average), No (25.61 single)
> ...


Next events to target are Megaminx and 3BLD.


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 6, 2016)

Park Orchard is coming up soon:

2x2: Sub 4 average would be cool but I don't care that much

3x3: Sub 12 average, sub 10 single. Don't fail again.

4x4: Buy a Wuque

OH: I set the bar for myself pretty high with average last comp, looking for a sub 20 single this time.

Pyra: Couldn't care less.

Skewb: Single / average PBs.


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 11, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Park Orchard is coming up soon:
> 
> 2x2: Sub 4 average would be cool but I don't care that much
> Nope.
> ...



Not quite the amazing performance of last comp, but certainly not bad. Particularly pleased with the 42 4x4 single, as well as finally breaking the sub 12 barrier in 3x3.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2016)

Goals for tomorrow
3x3: sub 9.5
4x4: sub 40
5x5: sub 1:20
6x6: pbs?
Pyra: sub 4
Mega: sub 57
Skewb: sub 6
3BLD: sub 30 single
4BLD: NR
5BLD: success (that's not horribly slow)
Everything else: don't mess up


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm learning OLLs only two left....
It took me probably one month. 
*First goal *is, learn all OLLs and PLLs before Christmas


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Goals for tomorrow
> 3x3: sub 9.5 *yes, twice*
> 4x4: sub 40 *pb avg twice lol*
> 5x5: sub 1:20 *lol epic failed twice*
> ...


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 29, 2016)

Goals for MCC Alpha 2017
Blue = Bonus goal

3x3:
Sub-13 single
Sub-15 average
Second round
Sub-12 single
Sub-14 average

OH:
Sub-19 single
Sub-21 average
Finals
Sub-18 single
Sub-20 average

FMC:
Success
Sub-40
Or just 42 if I can't
(I'm getting there late and missing the first two attempts) okay I'm doing all 3 attempts cool
E: Mean

Feet:
Sub-55 single
Sub-1:00 average
Podium
Win (Rami's going but not signed up for Feet atm)
Sub-Jay result (48/54) (he's a nemesis)

Megaminx:
Sub-1:15 single
Sub-James
Sub-1:25 average
Sub-1:10 single
Top 5

5BLD:
Off by less than 15 pieces
Sub-40 attempt
Success
Podium

MBLD:
7+ cubes attempted
5+ points/nats qualification
Sub-58
Podium

Other Goals:
Get there on time
Be able to warm up for events so I can do well
Have fun
Learn about competition organization bc I really want to host one
Fail no more than 2 events


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 29, 2016)

I thought I would post some long-term goals. 
2x2: sub-3
3x3: sub-10
OH: sub-20
Feet: sub-1
4x4: sub-40
5x5: sub-1:30
6x6: sub-3
7x7: sub-5
3bld: sub-1
4bld: sub-5
5bld: sub-10
Mbld: 20+
Pyra: sub-5
Skewb: sub-5
Mega: sub-1
Squan: sub-20
Clock: sub-10
FMC: sub-40

I doubt I can reach all of these but it would be cool to get there someday.


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 1, 2017)

Ianwubby said:


> Before this year is out:
> 3x3: More sub-20s than the single one that I have now (19.89), maybe a sub-20 average?
> 4x4: A sub-1:00 single
> Really the only two puzzles I'm really active with right now.



Right, so let's see how I did.
*3x3: successful!*
I now have over 100 sub-20 solves, a 12.94 single (on cam!), a 17.52 Ao5, and a 19.44 Ao12.
*4x4: lol nope*
Personal best is 1:10, and I just don't care enough to get good at Yau.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 1, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> new goals
> deadline: jan 1 2016 2017
> 
> 3BLD: sub 20 PB fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> ...


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 2, 2017)

sub-1 4x4 (I'll have to learn some funky edge pairing stuff I guess cuz centers are already almost sub-10)

get good at Roux it's be cool to be as fast with roox as with cfop so I can use them both.

get a good official 2x2 and pyra avg (cuz they're the only events I care about.)

get better at BLD cuz I'm bad

maybe learn petrus just so I can say I know 4 methods + BLD and beginners

deadline february 25th (besides the official stuff that can go till like april)


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 2, 2017)

Goals for Marrs Mixup this weekend

2x2- lelelelelelelel/make finals
3x3-make finals/ sub 13 average
skewb- State record single and podium
Pyra- who cares?
clock- (clock)-clock=happiness for me
Mega- average because I'm bad
Squan- don't fail/ sub 40 average
Kilominx- sub 1:20 average


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 2, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Pyra- who cares?


I do...
but I'm not going. lol
oh and the skewb single goal, my friend noah will probably beat it once we go to a comp with skewb sooo enjoy it while you can. What is the current MO SR anyway?


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 2, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> I do...
> but I'm not going. lol
> oh and the skewb single goal, my friend noah will probably beat it once we go to a comp with skewb sooo enjoy it while you can. What is the current MO SR anyway?


I'm in KS...


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 2, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> I'm in KS...


oh... u should has like all them records then shouldn't u?


----------



## mafergut (Jan 2, 2017)

mafergut said:


> Time to set new goals for end of the year. Not very ambitious as I won't have much time to practise:
> 3x3: sub-18 Ao50 Changed to sub-20 Full CN - *Partially. At least got some Full CN sub-20 Ao12 on the RTS20 thread*
> 4x4: graduate from race to sub-1:20 - *Fail, still averaging around 1:23 global*
> 5x5: graduate from race to sub 3:15 [DONE Nov 27th] Reviewed to "graduate from race to sub-3min". - *Failed the sub-3min on the 3rd round *



Now new goals for summer 2017:
2x2: Keep trying to graduate from RTS 5.00 or at least maintain my current sub-5.5 level. *[No progress, probably going a bit over 5.5 already due to lack of practise]*
3x3: Globally sub-20 Full CN once and for all, so I'm not going to put any Goals for sub-18 Dual White/Yellow any more. *[Ongoing but not quite there yet as of April 11th]*
4x4: Graduate from RTS 1:20 *[DONE Feb 3rd, RTS 1:15 DONE March 4th]*, Globally sub or close to 1:15. (current PB Ao100 1:22.xx) *[DONE 1:14.61 Ao100 Feb 24th]*
5x5: Graduate from RTS 2:45 *[Almost done (2/3)]*, Globally sub or close to 2:40 (current PB Ao100 2:58.xx) *[Almost done, 2:41.32 Ao100 March 25th]*
6x6: Get closer to equivalent 4x4 and 5x5 times (that would be at least sub-6:00 globally, current PB single 7:20.xx) *[Ongoing, PB single 5:28.59 April 1st, not yet sub 6:00 global]*
7x7: (Added on April 11th) Sub 10min single. *[Not yet practising 7x7]*
3BLD: Re-learn M2/OP, get maybe a sub-6min success? (current PB 7:26.xx) *[No progress yet, as of April 11th]*


----------



## G2013 (Jan 2, 2017)

4x4 official sub42 avg
3BLD some official sub1s
4BLD official success
Being able to attend to a FMC comp!!!! Sometime???
5BLD success anywhere, idc if it's official or not
Improve at pyraminx

These are my goals for this year regarding cubing but I don't think I'll be able to fulfill them all due to lack of ability of going to comps :/


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 2, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> oh... u should has like all them records then shouldn't u?


Nate Perry has an official 3x3 7.89 single and he's from Kansas...


----------



## João Santos (Jan 2, 2017)

January goals. 
Due: January 31st.
3x3: sub 20 (sub 23 now)
Megaminx: sub 2 (sub 2:15 now)
Pyraminx: sub 6 (sub 6.5 now)
Skewb: get a better one (shengshou one now)


----------



## sqAree (Jan 3, 2017)

Goals for Cubelonia 2017:

2x2: sub5, second round
3x3: sub15, second round, pb single
4x4: sub1:15, second round
5x5: pb single
6x6: pb single
OH: sub22, final, sub20 single
BLD: mean, pb single
Feet: can't compete, sprained foot >.<
Pyra: sub8, final, pb single
Mega: sub2:00
MBLD: compete, 4 points
FMC: sub34
4BLD: success
5BLD: success

Light goals, I'm not under pressure this time as I have more comps soon.
Also I didn't train any event except OH and 3x3 for a few months, so I really only care about those.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 3, 2017)

Goals that were for 2016:


GenTheThief said:


> BLD goals for the end of the year:
> 3BLD: Sub-3 single, Sub-4 mean Single, didn't practice enough to get that many successes
> 
> 4BLD: Learn, Success, Sub-30m Learn, DNFs, attempts have been ~22
> ...





GenTheThief said:


> Updating goals I care about. All due before next year (Jan 1 2017).
> BLD goals stay the same.
> 
> Algorithms:
> ...


Fairly happy with this year, much more improvement than I thought I would be able to achieve, even if I hardly made any of these goals.


Goal for the end of the week (saturday jan 7):
Learn S/AS COLL


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 5, 2017)

Goals for SETO 2017
I wanna make at least 60% of these

2x2: Don't care, happy with PB's though
3x3: All sub 15 Averages, Finals, PB's 
3BLD: Success.
OH: PB's 
Mega: Sub 2:05 avg, Sub 2 single
6x6: Sub 3:30 single, Sub 3:40 mean
7x7: Sub 5:10 single, sub 5:20 mean
Most Importantly, Have fun and talk to other cubers.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 5, 2017)

Goals for Clifton
2x2: Sub 1.8 avg, sub 2 both rounds
3x3: Sub 10 average again, get a 7
5x5: Sub 1:40 avg
6x6: Sub 3:20 mean
Mega: Sub 1:30 avg
Sq-1: Sub 25 avg
Feet: cutoff which is 2:30 I think


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 8, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Goals for SETO 2017
> I wanna make at least 60% of these
> 
> 2x2: Don't care, happy with PB's though yep, no PB's though
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 8, 2017)

I already accomplished some of my 2017 goals (sub 20 3BLD single, and sub 15 Roux global average) so here are some more goals for the year
---------
-sub 20 OH average of 12
-sub 10 5BLD 
-official sub 25 single (3BLD)


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 8, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Goals for Marrs Mixup this weekend
> 
> 2x2- lelelelelelelel/make finals Yes
> 3x3-make finals/ sub 13 average Yes, nope 13.53
> ...


Pretty happy about this comp


----------



## Allahjabark (Jan 9, 2017)

*Goal*
Learn a 2-Look Last Layer Method
*Deadline*
Once I find one I am interested in, then a month from it. (looking at NMLL right now, but no good tutorials for it)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 9, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Goal for the end of the week (saturday jan 7):
> Learn S/AS COLL


Sune set learned
Half of AS set learned
I can mirror cases, so half yes
Also recog+alg association is bad

7.5/10 on this goal


----------



## sqAree (Jan 9, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Goals for Cubelonia 2017:
> 
> 2x2: sub5, second round
> 3x3: sub15, second round, pb single
> ...



Did I say light goals? xD Once again I failed almost everything!
FMC was 29 DNF 29 when my home pb is just 29; my brain somehow got shut down during the second attempt, I'm pretty sure with mediocre insertions it would have been a 35 or better which would have gotten me top100 world. T_T
In general I got dominated by cold fingers and turned off look ahead.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 20, 2017)

goal: learn how to do E moves without locking up/ dropping the cube

deadline: sometime in february


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jan 20, 2017)

Goal: make a list of 3-style algs for corners.

Deadline: 28th of February

EDIT: Done at 15th of February!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 23, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Goals for MCC Alpha 2017
> Blue = Bonus goal
> 
> 3x3:
> ...


Responses colour key:
Blue = Success
Green = Successish
*Bold = Both?*
Orange = Failish
Red = Fail

---

Very satisfied with this competition. It was really fun, and I accomplished enough of my goals for it not to be a fail.


----------



## jonlin (Jan 23, 2017)

jonlin said:


> set lofty goals first
> 
> Goal for Jan 2017 Rockville Winter Open:
> 
> win minx


3rd
still officially 12 sec improvement so it's good


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 26, 2017)

Goals for the Dallas Winter Variation 2017:

2x2 - meh
3x3 - sub-20 single
5x5 - make either cutoff
OH - make the soft cutoff


----------



## Torch (Jan 26, 2017)

COMBINED GOALS for Virginia Open and All Aboard:

Virginia:

3x3: IDK, settle on a main 3x3 by then I guess
2x2: I think you all know what my 2x2 goal is by now
BLD: Sub-1 single
OH: MY!
Mega: PB's
Clock: Borrow Jacob's some more

All Aboard:

3x3: Beat Andrew Kang
4x4: Borrow Jacob's some more
5x5: Sub-1:20 single, sub-1:25 average (maaaaybe podium, I dunno)
FMC: Win
Feet: NR's
Kilo: Successfully sign up


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 26, 2017)

Torch said:


> Mega: PB's


NOOOOOOOO!!!! I just got rid of you as a nemesis!
I guess PBs are okay as long as you don't get sub me. I want to stay with sub-20 nemessisessi what is the plural of nemesis?

A goal to remain on topic:
uh

do 500 Feet solves by the end of the month
And like get sub-55 maybe?


----------



## Torch (Jan 26, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!! I just got rid of you as a nemesis!
> I guess PBs are okay as long as you don't get sub me. I want to stay with sub-20 nemessisessi what is the plural of nemesis?
> 
> A goal to remain on topic:
> ...



My PB single at home is 1:15, so you should be fine (then again, my PB in comp was overall PB when I got it, so who knows?).


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 26, 2017)

Torch said:


> My PB single at home is 1:15, so you should be fine (then again, my PB in comp was overall PB when I got it, so who knows?).


woah when did I get faster than you

oops gotta post a goal, sub8 4BLD success by the end of the month


----------



## Torch (Jan 26, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> woah when did I get faster than you
> 
> oops gotta post a goal, sub8 4BLD success by the end of the month



I mean, you're faster than Jacob officially...


----------



## dskids (Jan 26, 2017)

ODU Big Blue Spring 2017 (March 3rd):
2x2: sub-6 single, sub-10 avg
3x3: sub-25 single, sub-30 avg
4x4: complete all solves before 2:00 hard cutoff
pyraminx: learn how to finish solving a pyraminx

Other general goals (1st quarter 2017):
2x2: become sub-8
3x3: 17.xx single, magnetize a Valk, learn 1-look OLL
4x4: become sub-1:45


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> oops gotta post a goal, sub8 4BLD success by the end of the month


4BLD single: 7:05.94


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 29, 2017)

Goals for Wisconsin Winter 2017:

3BLD: sub-3:15, sub-4 mean
Feet: sub-50, sub-55, win
OH: sub-18, sub-20
MBLD: 7/7 if I can get fast enough, if not 5/5 (sub-40[E: oh wait, sub-James, sub-39:22]), podium + SR
FMC: sub-40, sub-45
Megaminx: sub-1:15, sub-1:20

Have fun
Don't get lost
Don't get super nervous
Keep Ray as a non-nemesis
Hang out with friends lel friends?

Might update as I get faster/have more practice


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 29, 2017)

Goals for Virginia Winter:
2x2: Sub 1.9 average at least and use tcll(+or-) at least once, finish relearning some Leg-1 I have genned and also learn AUF
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...PBWDmbcc_tCGhkTbCLVxzRh9t4/edit#gid=653202178
3x3: Sub 9 average maybe? possibly podium
OH: Sub 20 average
BLD: sub 3 single
Mega: Sub 1:30 average again
Clock: Nats qualifying times


----------



## gavinmok (Jan 29, 2017)

Goals: 3x3x3: Sub 15 average
DeadLine: 2017


----------



## schapel (Jan 29, 2017)

Goals for Wisconsin Winter:
OH: sub-22 average
3BLD: sub-50 single, sub-40 is possible though unlikely
FMC: qualify for nats
Feet: don't fail
Square-1: sub-20 average
Mega: sub-1:15 average
MBLD: 20+ points (likely attempting 26, possibly more if I start getting faster (E: probs attempting <20 bc accuracy has been terrible at home))

Beat Satterstrom in 3BLD by less than 1 second


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 30, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Goal: make a list of 3-style algs for corners.
> 
> Deadline: 28th of February


nice, what buffer?


----------



## TommyGo (Feb 3, 2017)

Goals in this year:
2x2x2: sub-3 avg
3x3x3: sub-15 avg
4x4x4: sub-60 avg
3BLD: solved


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Feb 4, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> nice, what buffer?


UBL


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2017)

Goals for London Open (5 months away but these won't be easy):
Sub-10 3x3
Sub-15 OH
Sub-50 3BLD


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Feb 6, 2017)

Goals for Mountain View

3x3: sub-12 single, sub-16 average 
5x5: make cutoff
3BLD: get a mean
Clock: make cutoff
Mega: make cutoff 
Kilo: sub-50 single, sub-1 average 
Skewb: sub-5 single, sub-10 average
Squan: make cutoff


----------



## sqAree (Feb 9, 2017)

Goals for Mental Breakdown Germany 2017:

FMC: no DNF, pb mean, sub30 single, second round
Feet: get a mean
BLD: sub2 single, second round
4BLD and 5BLD: at least one success
MBLD: 4 points

Also win Pyraminx-FMC and get the cutoff for TeamBlind.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 9, 2017)

Wisconsin Winter goals

sq1 - 15 or 16 avg and pb single, forgot to get a better cube oops

Mega - pb single and hopefully average

OH - sub-26 average

Feet - sub-1 mean

FMC - sub-26.67 mean or just a good mean, try to win

3BLD - sub-44 mean, maybe sub-35 single 

MBLD - 25 points, 23 would be ok


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 9, 2017)

Ledgewood goals! Really excited because I didn't think o was going until last Sunday
2x2: sub 1.9 avg, multiple sub 2, win
3x3: sub 9.5 avg
4x4: sub 45 avg( can actually get it this time lol)
OH: sub 20 avgs maybe
Pyra: sub 8 avg
Skewb: sub 6 avg
Sq-1: sub 22 avg
Might have mega: sub 1:30 avg


----------



## VenomCubing (Feb 9, 2017)

Goals for the end of the year:
2x2: sub-5, sub 1.6 pb. Current average: 6 seconds. current pb: 1.99 seconds.
3x3: sub-20, sub 14 pb. Current average: 21 seconds. Current pb: 15.11 seconds.
learn skewb, sub 20 avg, sub 15 pb.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 13, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Goals for Wisconsin Winter 2017:
> 
> 3BLD: sub-3:15, sub-4 mean 4:31 single, others were all 4:30 (+/- 2s) too. Didn't practice, happy with the results though
> Feet: sub-50, sub-55, win 47, 1:00.62 whyyyyyyyyy, yes win
> ...



My dad got my Feet SR mean on cam so hopefully I can upload that.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Feb 13, 2017)

*Goals:*
Get sub 20 on 3x3 consistently (currently 25)
Get sub 15 on skewb
Sub 1:15 on 4x4 (currently 1:30)
Learn advanced pyraminx method
Learn how to blind solve

*Deadline:*
summer if i can. Like June 1st.


----------



## Torch (Feb 13, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> My dad got my Feet SR mean on cam so hopefully I can upload that.



I've got a decent chance of a sub-1:25 Mega average on Saturday but I don't think I'll get a sub 1:15 Mega single or sub-15 OH single any time soon.

BTW 2x2 single is actually a really easy event to beat me in


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 13, 2017)

Torch said:


> BTW 2x2 single is actually a really easy event to beat me in



Just know that I once had a 1 move layer that canceled into a sune -> t-perm and couldn't even sub-4 that.
And I haven't 2x2ed since like july.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 13, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Wisconsin Winter goals
> 
> sq1 - 15 or 16 avg and pb single, forgot to get a better cube oops
> 
> ...



Sq1 - 11 single and 14 avg yay
Mega - 3 really good singles, 2 terrible ones
OH - 25 avg and 19 single yay, lots of really good singles because of lol scrambles
Feet - lol hard floors 
FMC - 25 single and 28.67 mean, 2nd place 
3BLD - um decent singles at least
MBLD - 23/25, bad conditions for attempt so I'm satisfied


----------



## DELToS (Feb 13, 2017)

Goals for ODU Big Blue on March 4 - 
2x2: Sub-4.6 average, sub-3.8 single
3x3: sub-15 Ao5, make it to round 2, sub-13.5 single
4x4: sub-1:20 average, sub 1:10 single
Pyra: Sub-18 average, sub-12 single


----------



## sqAree (Feb 13, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Goals for Mental Breakdown Germany 2017:
> 
> FMC: no DNF, pb mean, sub30 single, second round (*three DNFs in the first round ._.*)
> Feet: get a mean (*didn't compete because foot is still sprained*)
> ...



Really an amazing comp.


----------



## João Santos (Feb 14, 2017)

João Santos said:


> January goals.
> Due: January 31st.
> 3x3: sub 20 (sub 23 now)
> Megaminx: sub 2 (sub 2:15 now)
> ...



Only got a Cong's Design Skewb

February Goals 
Sub 20 3x3
Sub 1:20 4x4
Sub 5 2x2
Sub 7 skewb


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Feb 15, 2017)

After creating 3-style list for corners, I set two new goals:
1. Create a table of images for each letter pair.
2. Make a list of 3-style algs for edges.

Deadline: 30th of April.
I don't know is that hard or not, probably I will finish earlier.


----------



## Torch (Feb 19, 2017)

Torch said:


> Virginia:
> 
> 3x3: IDK, settle on a main 3x3 by then I guess
> 2x2: I think you all know what my 2x2 goal is by now
> ...



3x3: Yes
2x2: No, but I was stupidly consistent
BLD: Close but no
OH: Yeah
Mega: Sorry @GenTheThief 
Clock: Indeed


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 19, 2017)

Torch said:


> Mega: Sorry @GenTheThief


Nooooo
but vgj also! Great times considering your global average lel

Still got OH single, and who knows, maybe i'll get you in Feet.


----------



## sqAree (Feb 23, 2017)

Goals for Hamburg Open 2017:

2x2: sub5 average
3x3: sub15 average
4x4: pb average, pb single, second round
5x5: pb single, cutoff+average
OH: sub22 average, final
BLD: pb single, final
Feet: get a mean
Megaminx: sub2:00 average
FMC: pb mean
Clock: compete


----------



## Fear (Feb 23, 2017)

I've kinda stalled in practice and therefor improvement, so I'm going to make a goal in writing on here to get sub 15 by nats. I was hoping for sub 10 after a year of cubing but it's not going to happen. Sub 15 is easily doable though.

Besides 3x3, anything goes. I don't have any goals in specific in mind.


----------



## Confucius (Feb 27, 2017)

Sub 40 average of 5 for 3x3 by May 1st.


----------



## Torch (Feb 27, 2017)

Torch said:


> All Aboard:
> 
> 3x3: Beat Andrew Kang
> 4x4: Borrow Jacob's some more
> ...



3x3: I'm going to assume I scared him into no-showing
4x4: Yes
5x5: So close
FMC: No
Feet: You bet!
Kilo: Well it was irrelevant anyway


----------



## DELToS (Feb 27, 2017)

Fear said:


> I've kinda stalled in practice and therefor improvement, so I'm going to make a goal in writing on here to get sub 15 by nats. I was hoping for sub 10 after a year of cubing but it's not going to happen. Sub 15 is easily doable though.
> 
> Besides 3x3, anything goes. I don't have any goals in specific in mind.


I'm going to set the same goal for nats 
Also for the Big Blue competition this saturday, I'd like to get a sub-15.5 ao5 on 3x3 and a sub-13.5 single


----------



## sqAree (Feb 28, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Goals for Hamburg Open 2017:
> 
> 2x2: sub5 average
> 3x3: sub15 average
> ...



5x5 single and average are overall PB. Got two pops at Feet. Did my first clock solve ever and it was even sub time limit. Tons of PBs in general. Nice comp.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 5, 2017)

So I went to Atlantic Open 2017 today. Awesome comp, lots of good competition. Competed in every event held (10) for the first time. Lets see how all of my fairly unrealistic goals went:

2x2: Single: Sub-2 [1.47 0_o 7 moves (built layer)]
Average: Sub-3.5 [3.58 so no]
3x3: Single: Sub-10 [No I was too nervous]
Average: Sub-11 [11.65, too nervous]
3x3OH: Single: Sub-15 [15.3, not bad)
Average: Sub-18 [Sup-20! what was that lol]
4x4: Single: Sub-38 [Yes, 35]
Average: Sub-44 [No, but close, 44.41]
5x5: Single: Sub-1:20 [Yes, 1:17]
Average: Sub-1:25 [Yup, 1:23
6x6: Single: Sub-2:50 [Yes, like 2:40]
Average: Sub-3:00 [Yup, 2:50 something]
7x7: Single: Sub-3:55 [Yes, sub-3:45]
Average: Sub-4:05 [Yes, 4:03 I believe]
Pyraminx: Single: Sub-3.5 [No because I MESSED UP STOPPING THE TIMER this is the second time I failed at getting a sub-3 pyraminx single.
Average: Sub-4 [Not even close, 4.83, should of practiced more]
Skewb: Single: Sub-5 [Nopity Nope]
Average: Sub-7 [Nope Nope]
Mega: Single: Sub-1:30 [Sub-1:20...]
Average: Sub-1:40 [1:26. How even? My best average before this comp was like 1:40]

Place in at least 3 events [3, Megaminx 3rd, 2x2 second, Pyraminx 1st]
8th in Canada Sum of ranks [Pending... I don't think its going to happen but I think I'm back in the top 10]

So overall it went good and bad. pretty dissapointed in 3x3 and OH but I couldnt have hoped for much more in big cubes and megaminx.


----------



## dskids (Mar 6, 2017)

dskids said:


> ODU Big Blue Spring 2017 (March 3rd):
> 2x2: sub-6 single, sub-10 avg
> 3x3: sub-25 single, sub-30 avg
> 4x4: complete all solves before 2:00 hard cutoff
> ...



Competition results:
2x2: 9.xx single, 12.xx average. Did not meet goal, but did about as well as expected. Did not practice much so no complaints.
3x3: 19.xx single, 23.xx average. Did much better than I was expecting, pretty happy with this result for my first comp.
4x4: Did not compete
pyra: Never learned it so did not compete

Q1 2017 so far:
2x2: Not sub 8 yet, not really practicing 2x2 much, gonna focus on 3x3
3x3: Modded my Valk weeks ago, used it in competition, v nice. Prob won't have 1L-OLL done by the end of the quarter but I'm over halfway there. Gonna focus on getting sub-20 on 3x3 and finish learning OLL cases. Looking forward to next comp!
4x4: Focusing on 3x3
pyra: lol


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 14, 2017)

Full EP by April. It's basically about 5 algs but I've been taking forever to learn them.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 20, 2017)

For some dumb reason, around this time every year, I get inspired and I want to switch methods.
In 2015 was back to ZBLL, 2016 was ZZ-CT, and I think 2017 will be ZZ-C in combination with ZZ-CT.

When the two methods are combined, they complement eachother's weaknesses, and further amplify the benefits.
I'm gonna learn a bunch of ZZ-C algs to supplement ZZ-CT!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 20, 2017)

4Chan said:


> For some dumb reason, around this time every year, I get inspired and I want to switch methods.
> In 2015 was back to ZBLL, 2016 was ZZ-CT, and I think 2017 will be ZZ-C in combination with ZZ-CT.
> 
> When the two methods are combined, they complement eachother's weaknesses, and further amplify the benefits.
> I'm gonna learn a bunch of ZZ-C algs to supplement ZZ-CT!



It is because you're too awesome.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For Goals: I am going to finish ZBLL before my daughter is born is June and not quit for a 4th time because life and adulting gets in the way. 

Also do an Ao100 once a week bare minimum till the end of the year.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 20, 2017)

*ACTUALLY *become sub-11, don't just pretend for a few days.
Deadline: April 1


----------



## sqAree (Mar 23, 2017)

Goals for Schwandorf Open 2017:

3x3: sub15 avg
4x4: pb avg and single
OH: sub22 avg
BLD: pb single
Skewb: get an average
MBLD: 5 points
4BLD and 5BLD: success
FMC: pb mean


----------



## sqAree (Mar 27, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Goals for Schwandorf Open 2017:
> 
> 3x3: sub15 avg (*no, but very nice pb single 11.59*)
> 4x4: pb avg and single (*yes, WuQue is awesome*)
> ...



Somehow I wasn't motivated at all for BLD events, happens.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 28, 2017)

Learn CSP
Deadline: worlds


----------



## Malkom (Mar 29, 2017)

Get sub1 on megaminx
Deadline: april 30


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 31, 2017)

Fmc sub-40 (learn not to suck at blockbuilding)

3bld sub-3 (and learn m2 algs so I could start practising with m2) maybe in 2 months

Square-1: I could learn 6 more ep algs and do sub-30 avg as soon as possible


----------



## PyraMaster (Apr 2, 2017)

*Goal*
Learn full PLL and be sub 30.

*Deadline*
June 1 at 12:00 p.m.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 6, 2017)

Goal : get a sub 0.5 single on this alg [D M D', L]

Deadline: 4/10


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 6, 2017)

I just have to make written goals for me

So, for Helsinki Open 2017:

*2x2*
At least sub-6 avg, sub-5.5 would be cool
Single doesn't matter much though, maybe sub-5

*3x3*
Really hoping for sub-20 avg, it requires plenty of warm-up and full concentration from me but definitely one of my main goals
Sub-18 single if I do well

*4x4*
I'm not happy with my 4x4 performance at the moment, I should practice more
Goals: sub-1:30 avg and maybe sub-1:20 single

*OH*
I'm not good at oh and it doesn't matter very much
Sub-45 average

*Pyraminx*
Sub-8 avg and reaching finals (main goal as well)
Sub-7 single

*Skewb*
Sub-9 single, sub-11 or even sub-10 avg

*Square-1*
I could try to learn few more EP algs before the comp
Sub-35 average and sub-30 single

*3BLD*
sub-3 single
*
FMC*
45 mean of 3 (at least complete every solve!))


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 6, 2017)

Know Full U, T, L, and Pi (maybe H depending on how easy I find the recog) ZBLLs by Jan 1st 2018
All algs sub-4
Finish A and AS (and H if I didn't start it) by 4/1/2018 if I start them

Also if I can go
Cat and Mouse 2017 Goals
*3x3*
Sub-12 single
Sub-14 average
Finals
No sup-18
Use my ZBLLs

*5x5*
Sub-2 single
Sub-2:10 average

*Mega*
Sub-1:15 single
Sub-1:20 average
Podium? Idk whos going or how fast it will be
No sup-1:30

*BLD*
Sub-3 single
Sub-4 mean
Though I just really want a mean

*MBLD*
SR (6/7 54m), though success works too
I think 5/5 is possible, with lots of reviews and slow memo

*Tentative* (Cause I don't care)
*2x2*
sub-ray single
sub-5 i guess

*4x4*
sub-1:05 single
sub-1:10


----------



## Malkom (Apr 7, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Know Full U, T, L, and Pi (maybe H depending on how easy I find the recog) ZBLLs by Jan 1st 2018
> All algs sub-4
> Finish A and AS (and H if I didn't start it) by 4/1/2018 if I start them
> 
> ...


Whait, can a 1:20 mega avg give you podium? I average 1-1:05 and it's unclear if I will even make finals, I really hate living in Sweden sometimes.


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 7, 2017)

Sub-10 single
DEADLINE: June 1


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 7, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Whait, can a 1:20 mega avg give you podium? I average 1-1:05 and it's unclear if I will even make finals, I really hate living in Sweden sometimes.


At WW 2017, the podium was 1:07, 1:10, 1:16. Only the top 5 had sub-1:20 averages.
Also, with Dixon Fall 2016, Podium was nearly the same 59, 1:03, 1:16. Top 4 were sub-1:20.

Probably a similar story here, sub-1:20 won't make the podium, but probably the top 5. I might be able to get sub-1:15 if I practice enough, but still won't have much of a chance.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 7, 2017)

EOLine Blindfolded: 95/100 successes
Deadline: 31 May 2017

Realising that I'm getting lazier and lazier during inspection, so I'm going to do some focused practice.

Edit: After a quick session to see where I'm starting from got 19/30 (63%)


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 7, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Whait, can a 1:20 mega avg give you podium? I average 1-1:05 and it's unclear if I will even make finals, I really hate living in Sweden sometimes.


Lol Illinois. Tbf that Sweden comp takes 6 to finals


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 7, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Lol Illinois. Tbf that Sweden comp takes 6 to finals


Last comp I went to, the winner had 1:25 average xd


----------



## Torch (Apr 10, 2017)

Goal: Sub-27 official Feet single and sub-32 official Feet mean
Deadline: 12/31/2017


----------



## Cale S (Apr 12, 2017)

made a 3-style document

goal: full 3-style

sub-goal: 3-style wings
by April 24


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 15, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> sub-20 OH globally
> sub-1 with feet globally
> sub-50 4x4 globally i'm so slow
> sub-50 sq1 globally i'm soooo slow
> sub-1:30 5x5 globally



Well... I need to practice OH.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 16, 2017)

Cale S said:


> made a 3-style document
> 
> goal: full 3-style
> 
> ...



done 

centers next


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 17, 2017)

sub 10 single on 3x3

deadline: June 1


----------



## sqAree (Apr 22, 2017)

Goals for German Open 2017 next week.

3x3: sub15 average
4x4: qualify for Worlds (= sub1:10 average)
7x7: official success (= sub10:00 single)
BLD: reach finals
Feet: get a mean
MBLD: qualify for Worlds (= 5 points)
OH: pb average
4BLD: qualify for Worlds (= sub20:00 single)
Clock: get an average


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 25, 2017)

Goals for DMWT 2017, keeping it simple here:
3BLD: Success
All other events: PB's (at least 4/12 PB's broken)
Also make 3x3 semifinals.
Also have fun.


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 25, 2017)

Goal:
Consistently be sub 30 on 3x3(every time)
Deadline: May 8th, 2017.


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 27, 2017)

TEG-D done by May 27th
1 set done, but I will need to gen more algs for cases as I go because it is not developed that well yet


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 28, 2017)

Goals for Midcoast Cubing:

*3x3 *sub-15 16 would be okay
*2x2 *sub-4
*4x4 *sub-1:15
*OH *sub-33
*Skewb *sub-10
*Pyraminx *sub-10


----------



## Cale S (Apr 28, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> TEG-D done by May 27th
> 1 set done, but I will need to gen more algs for cases as I go because it is not developed that well yet



Is that the set of cases where the layer can be solved with F R U' R'?


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 28, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Is that the set of cases where the layer can be solved with F R U' R'?


No it's EG-2 tcll, but I've actually switched to gening a different subset I will find more useful, because the guy who genned teg-d added 2 cases he shouldn't have and was missing 2, and in general algs were bad


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 29, 2017)

Goals for Cat and Mouse:
3x3-Finals (top 12) or a sub 12 Avg
2x2- sub-5 avg
4x4- sub-1 avg
pyra- sub 15 avg (I'm slow)
BLD- not a DNF


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 30, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Goals for DMWT 2017, keeping it simple here:
> 3BLD: Success
> All other events: PB's (at least 4/12 PB's broken)
> Also make 3x3 semifinals.
> Also have fun.



3BLD: No 
----- Single, Averge
3x3: 11.53, 14.60
4x4: 47.14, 51.87
5x5: 1:35.37, 1:44.23
6x6: 2:55.69, 3:02.03
7x7: 4:13.83, 4:19.03
OH: 33.46, 38.50
Semifinals: yes
Fun: YESS
11/15 = Very good competition.


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 30, 2017)

2180161 said:


> Goals for Cat and Mouse:
> 3x3-Finals (top 12) or a sub 12 Avg
> 2x2- sub-5 avg
> 4x4- sub-1 avg
> ...



3x3- Nope  placed 13th

2x2-sub-5 avg and made finals, but couldn't stay

4x4- Nope  1:14 avg

pyra- didn't stay to participate

BLD- couldn't stay.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 30, 2017)

some 2017 goals
_____________
1. sub 20 at home pb mo3

2. learn all parity algs for UF/UFR


----------



## sqAree (May 1, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Goals for German Open 2017 next week.
> 
> 3x3: sub15 average (15.18 pb avg though)
> 4x4: qualify for Worlds (= sub1:10 average)
> ...



Not that successful. ._.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 1, 2017)

General goals leading up to Nats:
3x3-
Sub 10.4 global average
Finally get a sub-9 ao5
Become color neutral
Finish learning Pure OLL
2x2-
Sub 2.8 global average
Finish learning EG-1, and git gud
Other events-
lol who cares


----------



## Malkom (May 2, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Get sub1 on megaminx
> Deadline: april 30


Failed, at least I completed my secondary goal of beating Mattias Uvesten. Now I only need to git gud at some other events


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 9, 2017)

Goal:
Get 24 points mbld
Deadline:
18th June 2017


----------



## Malkom (May 9, 2017)

Goal: Learn and use full mushroom megaPLL
Deadline: August 31st


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 9, 2017)

Goal: learn eg-1
Deadline: September 1st


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 9, 2017)

Goal
Official sub 6 clock single and sub 7 average 
Deadline: end of the year


----------



## Elo13 (May 9, 2017)

Goal: sub-nr feet mo3 at home
Deadline: beginning of school in august


----------



## WACWCA (May 9, 2017)

Goal: stop failing in 2x2 at comps, deadline may 27


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 13, 2017)

goal: learn full floating 3style corners
deadline: end of may


----------



## Ksh13 (May 14, 2017)

Goals for what I want to average by the time Sandes Open happens (26.-27. August)

2x2: Sub-3
3x3: Sub-10
4x4: Sub-44
5x5: Sub-1:25
6x6: Sub-2:30
7x7: Sub-4:20
OH: Sub-15
3BLD: Sub-2
Feet: Sub-3
Megaminx: Sub-1:40
Pyraminx: Sub-6.5
Skewb: Sub-8.5


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 17, 2017)

I got a few
*3x3*
Average sub 20 and know full oll by the end of June
*4x4*
Average sub 2 by June 1
*3x3 BLD*
Be consistently getting successes and be sub 9 mins by the end of June
*3x3 OH*
Average sub 50 by The end of June


----------



## GenTheThief (May 18, 2017)

At least three MBLD attempts a week throughout the summer.

Be able to do 15 cubes in under 3h.
Deadline: Before I go on a 3 hour plane ride in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 19, 2017)

Goals for Hillcrest Cubing 2017
Blue=Bonus goal

3x3:
Sub-11 single
Sub-13 average
No sup-15
Round 2
Finals, sub-10 single

4x4:
lel
lel
sub-1 single
sub-1:10 average
don't forget parity, lel

5x5:
sub-1:55 single
sub-2:00 average

BLD:
Sub-3:30 single
Sub-4:30 mean, if not then two successes
Sub-4 mean

OH:
Sub-15 single
Sub-18 average
No counting sup-20
Podium

Megaminx:
Sub-1:00 single
Sub-1:05 average
No sup-1:10
Top 5
practice a lot more hope enough people fail and podium???

Miscellaneous:
Re-learn my ZBLLs, use them confidently and accurately. Don't mess up recognition/alg association with simmilar cases
Arrive on time
Hang out with friends
Be satisfied with my results
Win/podium enough events to cover my registration
Sub-ray single without competing in 2x2


----------



## T1_M0 (May 22, 2017)

Helsinki Side Events 2017

OH
sub-40 average
sub-35 single

FMC
38 mean
35 single

Square-1
WR1000 avg (sub-29 it would be)
sub-25 single

Megaminx
Sub-3 average, if there's no cutoff. I'm sooo slow but Kinchranks are cool.
EDIT There will apparently be 2:00 cutoff, that's not gonna happen. 2:30 single then.

3BLD
sub-1:30 single

4BLD
sub-10 single

5BLD
success (not still sure if I'm gonna try it)

MBLD
I'm gonna get some new cubes hopefully next Monday, then I'll practice more. My goal is to try 10-11 cubes and get 2 fails at max (hopefully just 1).

So far I'm the only one registered for any bld (except 3bld) event. At least I'm getting some podiums. 

And yeah, podium goals:
3bld: 2nd
4bld: 1st
mbld: 1st
fmc: 2nd


----------



## Ianwubby (May 23, 2017)

Goals for the Texas Two-Day Showdown 2017

2x2
lol

3x3
Sub-15 single
Sub-18 average

4x4
Sub-1:00 single
Sub-1:15 average

5x5
Sub-2:10 single
Sub-2:30 average
I should probably practice 5x5 a bit before the comp...

3x3 OH
Sub-30 single
Sub-40 average

Pyraminx
Sub-10 single? I guess?
I dunno about the average

Skewb
lol


----------



## WACWCA (May 23, 2017)

Goals for EZCubes
2x2: sub 1.85 at LEAST, win( basically just stop failing)
3x3: sub 9 average, maybe podium
4x4: sub 40 average
5x5: sub 1:35 average
6x6: Sub 3 mean
7x7 I'm not sure
Clock: sub 18 average


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 23, 2017)

Goals for NW championships 2017
4-6 cube multibld
Official 4bld
Sub 13.5 ao5 
Sub 2 3bld


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2017)

EZ Cubes goalssssss:

2x2: PB average and I'll be good
3x3: I just want a lolsingle that's like a 7 or something, is that too much to ask???
4x4: Sub-40 single 4realz
5x5: I don't even know what method I'm using
6x6: Sub-2:25 single, Sub-2:35 mean (state records are possible with good parity luck)
7x7: Sub-3:45 single, sub-3:55 mean
Clock: Sub-11 single, sub-12 average


----------



## Malkom (May 23, 2017)

Goals for Swedish championships:

2x2: lol its stupid, dont even know why I'm doing it. Will use the Hays method, LBL and pray for a PLL skip.
3x3: sub14, semifinals would be nice
4x4: Low 50 average 
5x5: no sup1:50s, ~1:42 average
OH: don't screw up, maybe make finals¨
Mega: at the very least a sub1 single, hopefully sub1 average and podium


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 28, 2017)

Goals for summer:
5BLD global average: sub-6
MBLD: 30+ points //If i get enough cubes
2x2: sub-3 global average

Deadline: 31st August

Also:
Learn EG-1
Deadline: 18th June


----------



## CrystallineCuber (May 28, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Goals for EZCubes
> 2x2: sub 1.85 at LEAST, win( basically just stop failing)
> 3x3: sub 9 average, maybe podium
> 4x4: sub 40 average
> ...


Did you get your goals? I was there yesterday (maybe I even judged or ran for you once  ).


----------



## CrystallineCuber (May 28, 2017)

3x3: 

Do my 2-look OLLs consistently (no forgetting the fish like in comp yesterday)
Get my cross to be efficient enough so that inspection actually means something
Get a speedcube
2x2:

Finish learning that second layer
Get times down so that if I compete in it I won't get DNFed in the middle
Date: June 30, 2017 (cause I have to study for that SAT Subject test at some point...)


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 28, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> goal: learn full floating 3style corners
> deadline: end of may


done, but still can't use comfortably in solves yet 


goal: become fluent at righty M2
deadline: end of june


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 28, 2017)

New goals for midcoast cubing:

2x2: sub-4.5
3x3: sub-16 or 17
4x4: sub-1:10
Skewb: sub-9
Pyraminx: sub-12
3x3 OH: sub-35


----------



## Torch (May 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> EZ Cubes goalssssss:
> 
> 2x2: PB average and I'll be good
> 3x3: I just want a lolsingle that's like a 7 or something, is that too much to ask???
> ...



2x2: You bet
3x3: 8.6 not even PB
4x4: 41 with PLL parity and bad PLL recognition
5x5: Turned out, 4 Redux and 1 Yau5
6x6: Failed the last two solves really bad
7x7: Got the single, then my cube broke
Clock: Got the single, failed the average

Overall, not bad at all...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 1, 2017)

Goals for sharet school 2017:

3x3 (only event ):
(Don't fail, do good)
PB sub 10.7 official average, sub 10.3 average
PB sub 9.5 official single, sub 8.5
Podium, win
Make 100% sure there's at least 2 rounds, Help the comp run super smoothly so we can hopefully get another round


----------



## Malkom (Jun 1, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Goals for Swedish championships:
> 
> 2x2: lol its stupid, dont even know why I'm doing it. Will use the Hays method, LBL and pray for a PLL skip.
> 3x3: sub14, semifinals would be nice
> ...


Screwed up, again. At least I lowered my Mega ranking a bit.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 4, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Helsinki Side Events 2017
> 
> OH
> sub-40 average nope (40.58)
> ...


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 8, 2017)

Singapore Special 2017

- Official average for everything I'm signed up for
- Get into the second round for something
- Megaminx: sub-2 average
- Squan: sub-35 average + stop being ranked last in the country for squan single (lol)
- 666: sub-3:40 average
- 777: sub-5:50 average



Spoiler: confidence estimates



Megaminx soft cut: 99%
Squan soft cut: 80%
666 soft cut: 80%
777 soft cut: 80%
(hitting soft cut on 666/777 is 95% guaranteed if my cubes don't pop and I don't mess up my parity algs, but those two things happen not infrequently, and there's only one chance to hit the soft cut)
Sub-2 megaminx: 70%
Sub-35 squan: 30%
Sub-3:40 666: 60%
Sub-5:50 777: 60%
Not NR-last for squan single: 90%
Second round for something: 0.001%


----------



## Torch (Jun 9, 2017)

SCC Summer goals:

2x2: I'd really love sub-2 single and sub-3 average, but everything would have to go perfectly
3x3: Sub-8.5 single, sub-10.5 average
5x5: Use a method
OH: Don't care at all
Pyra: PB average
Clock: Don't care at all
Skewb: Don't care at all
SQ-1: Sub-17 single, Sub-22 average (not like the event will actually happen anyway)


----------



## NewbieCuber (Jun 9, 2017)

I am completely new at this (just over one week). My goal is to have a 5 solve average of under 1:30. I've done a 1:22 single solve and I just finished a 1:24 single solve but I tend to average around 2:05.

I'd love to get there by the end of this month.


----------



## Ianwubby (Jun 11, 2017)

Ianwubby said:


> Goals for the Texas Two-Day Showdown 2017
> 
> 2x2
> lol Got a 3.95 single and 5.40 average, not bad
> ...


----------



## NewbieCuber (Jun 13, 2017)

NewbieCuber said:


> I am completely new at this (just over one week). My goal is to have a 5 solve average of under 1:30. I've done a 1:22 single solve and I just finished a 1:24 single solve but I tend to average around 2:05.
> 
> I'd love to get there by the end of this month.



I just hit my first sub 2 minute Average of 5. 1:54.32 This is using the beginner method. I'm still fumbling a lot and taking too long to build my first cross. But it's getting better.


----------



## NewbieCuber (Jun 13, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Helsinki Side Events 2017



Helsinki!!!!

Paiva! Mita kuulu?

I'm married to a Finn. We're celebrating our 22nd anniversary together next week. I've been to Finland twice and it's an incredibly beautiful country. Good luck at the competition.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 17, 2017)

Goals for the World Championship. Blue goals are secondary goals.

2x2: sub-4 average, sub-3.0 single. 
sub-4.5 average, sub-3.2 single

3x3: sub-11 average, sub-10 single?
sub-11.5 average, sub-10.3 single

4x4: sub-1:00 average, sub-59 single
sub-1:02 average, sub-1:01 single

skewb: sub-7 average, sub-6 single
sub-7.5 average, sub-5.3 single

Pyraminx: sub-6 average, sub-4.8 single.
Beat PB average (6.48), sub-5.2 single


----------



## Thomas Figura (Jun 18, 2017)

Learn the antisuperman OLL. I just can’t get it stuck in my head.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 18, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Singapore Special 2017
> 
> - Official average for everything I'm signed up for
> - Get into the second round for something
> ...



All obtained, except for "get into the second round for something". (That wasn't a realistic goal anyway, lol.)


----------



## Blindsighted (Jun 18, 2017)

Deadline- End of 2017
Globally Average Sub-40


----------



## NewbieCuber (Jun 20, 2017)

NewbieCuber said:


> I just hit my first sub 2 minute Average of 5. 1:54.32 This is using the beginner method. I'm still fumbling a lot and taking too long to build my first cross. But it's getting better.



Wow, Goal achieved in just 2 weeks after my first solve. My latest Average of 5 was 1:27.10 and that was with a cube which is significantly slower than my main cube.

New Goal. Start using F2L pair up and insertions (which will slow me down initially) and get my Ao5 time under 1:30 using that technique.


----------



## applezfall (Jun 21, 2017)

Get an official sub 3 avg in 2x2
Get a sub 2 single in pyra and 2x2
Not be 10000 in the world for 4x4
Break square1 ,skewb,Megaminx nr
Deadline
Constanta cube days 2017 (19-20 August)
Be on cubecomps and see if I succed
edit:2x2 I didnt get anything good 
4x4 I am like 9000 so thats good 
squan mega skewb :yes I got all of them 
pyra:didnt even sub 3 but awesome avg going to upload it


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 2, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Goals for Hillcrest Cubing 2017
> Blue=Bonus goal
> 
> E: moar colour coding
> ...


----------



## dboeren (Jul 5, 2017)

Next goal: Learn all 10 Roux "bad edge" algorithms


----------



## NewbieCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

NewbieCuber said:


> Wow, Goal achieved in just 2 weeks after my first solve. My latest Average of 5 was 1:27.10 and that was with a cube which is significantly slower than my main cube.
> 
> New Goal. Start using F2L pair up and insertions (which will slow me down initially) and get my Ao5 time under 1:30 using that technique.



5 weeks in: 

Instead of focusing on F2L I've been working on 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL. Ao5 is now down to 1:25 with a new PB of 0:46 and several solves in the 1:05 to 1:10 range. I still have about 4 OLL and PLL algs to memorize. But when I get those I think I should be able to average under 1:05. Then the F2L work begins.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 6, 2017)

I have two consecutive comps coming up. I haven't had as much practice time as I would have liked, but I'm going to set some goals anyway.


*3x3*: Only sub 20 times. Sub 18 average would be nice. I was getting plenty at home a few months back but I think my times have slipped a little.
*4x4*: sub 1:20 single, sub 1:30 average. Not ambitious, but realistic. Get through the average without messing up.
*Mega*: sub 2:30 single, sub 2:45 average. Realistic, I think. I've been practicing a lot and my time are dropping fast so I'm actually not sure what I average.
*3BLD*: PB would be great, but I'll settle for a success since I've barely practiced in over a year.
*Skewb*: PB single and sub 7 average would be great, but again, I don't think I've put in enough practice.
*Pyraminx*: sub 8 average. Haven't touched pyra since my last comp last year so I'll have to put in a few hundred solves next week to get back into it.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 6, 2017)

Iggy said:


> Learn CSP
> Deadline: worlds


yeah this didnt happen. oh well i'll just do my best at worlds


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 7, 2017)

Make Pyra finals at U.S. Nationals. It will be tough but possible if I do well in semis.


----------



## michaelcmelton (Jul 7, 2017)

It's been a while since I've been at it. (~1 year) When I left, my PB was 24s. I want to get back down to that before the end of the year. I'm currently averaging sub-35.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

3x3: Sub 60 by Maryland 2017, Sub 70 by Severna Park Summer 2017 (If I go to either )
2x2: Competition ready by Maryland 2017

My 3x3 times have come down a lot lately, so I hope that's feasible. Getting a 2x2 speedcube would also be nice.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 7, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> 3x3: Sub 60 by Maryland 2017, Sub 70 by Severna Park Summer 2017 (If I go to either )
> 2x2: Competition ready by Maryland 2017
> 
> My 3x3 times have come down a lot lately, so I hope that's feasible. Getting a 2x2 speedcube would also be nice.


Ill see you there! (Maryland 2017, might go to Severna Park)


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Ill see you there! (Maryland 2017, might go to Severna Park)


Severna Park is a maybe for me too, trying to schedule the family vacation so... Maryland might be too far out to schedule properly but I'm trying XD


----------



## virginia (Jul 8, 2017)

3x3: average sub 20 in exactally a month from today (Aug 7), also learn all plls by then, have a sub 15 pb
2x2: average sub 7 by next month (Aug 7th)
4x4: be able to get an average for my first comp( I just ordered my first 4x4 on lightake so I have to learn how to solve it too!)
Squan: sub 30 averages by first competition 
Mega: average sub 2:00 by next month (aug 7th) (unrealistic but whatever, my pb is like 3:25 but I don't do it much at all)


----------



## WaffleCuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Goals:
Consistently Sub-20 on 3x3- November 2017
Consistently Sub 1:45 on 4x4- November 2017
Learn the final alg in full PLL (E Perm ugh)- In 24 Hours *Completed by deadline
Learn all of the line cases for OLL-
November 2017
Learn all L cases of OLL-
Jan 2018
Learn how to do BLD-
2018
Consistently sub-1 on Squan-
October 2017
Sub-3 all of OLL
-April 2018
Go to another Comp-
ASAP


Edit: The reason I'm learning OLL over such long period of time is because I'm focusing on mostly f2l for now and am planning on learning the OLL maybe like one every 1 1/2 weeks idk


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 10, 2017)

Goal: Feet NR Mean and/or single
Deadline: Finnish Champs 2017


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 10, 2017)

Goals for Michigan 2017!
*Bold=Bonus goal*

2x2
sub-3 single
sub-4 average

3x3
sub-10 single
Sub-13 average
No counting sup-14

4x4
sub-1:00 single
sub-1:05 average

5x5
Sub-1:55 single
sub-2:00 average

6x6
Mean (4:30 cutoff)
*Sub-4 Mean*

7x7
?
Borrow someones cube and have practiced 6x6 enough to get a mean also (7:00 cutoff)
I haven't signed up yet since I don't know for sure that I even will be able to compete

FMC
sub-35 single
sub-38 mean
But if I practice
sub-30 single
sub-35 mean
*sub-33.33 mean*

OH
Sub-14 single
Sub-17.5 average
Finals (Finals)
*Sub-17 average*

Megaminx
Sub-1:00
Sub-1:05
*Podium*

Square-1
Practice
Sub-30 single
Sub-40 average

3BLD
Sub-3 single
Sub-4:30 mean
*Sub-4 mean*

4BLD
Sub-20m attempts
Success
*Podium?*

5BLD
sub-60 attempt
Looks like someones tried to solve it
*Success, Podium*

MBLD
7/7
or 6/7 under 54:29 (IL SR)
*7/7 sub-50*


Finish full U and T ZBLL as well as L 2GLL. Use my algs ZBLLs fast enough to make it worth it not to have done COLL/EPLL. Don't mess up recognition/which alg goes to which case.
Get there on time
Don't mess up judging
Still be able to warm up to do well in my main events (3x3, OH, Mega)
Beat James in several events


----------



## Niksson (Jul 10, 2017)

Goals for November 2017:

3x3:
Get a consistent sub10 avg100
Sub8 WCA single

2x2:
Learn CLL and EG-1
Reach sub3.5 WCA average

3bld:
Sub 1 min WCA single and mo3
Learn full BH
Learn full letter pairs

4bld:
Sub8 WCA single

5bld:
Successful attempt


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jul 10, 2017)

Goals for 2018 January 1st
2x2: Learn Ortega and CLL, and be sub-3.5 with it.
3x3: Finish learning full PLL, then learn full OLL and a bunch of F2L algorithms, and get a sub-12 average of 100 (my pb is 17.98 right now with 2 look OLL, almost no F2L algs, and less than half of the PLL's)
4x4: Learn Yau (and possibly Hoya), and become sub-1:00 on it.
5x5: Practice a lot and become sub-2:00, and possibly sub-1:50
6x6: Learn it and become sub-3:30
7x7: Learn it and become sub-6
3BLD: Learn it and be able to get it right at least 25% of the time.
4BLD: ...nah.
5BLD: Oh, definitely not.
Megaminx: Become sub-2
Square-1: Learn it and become sub-40
Skewb: Become sub-8 or sub-7.
Pyraminx: Become sub-8 or sub-7
Everything else: maybe or nah.
Oh, also, here's a sneak peek at my current ability:


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 16, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> I have two consecutive comps coming up. I haven't had as much practice time as I would have liked, but I'm going to set some goals anyway.


Summary:

*3x3*: Only sub 20 times. Sub 18 average would be nice - Hahaha, no. Two horrible sup 20 averages
*4x4*: sub 1:20 single, sub 1:30 average. Not ambitious, but realistic. Get through the average without messing up - not just a sub 1:20 single but a pure sub 1:20 average with a 1:09  
*Mega*: sub 2:30 single, sub 2:45 average. Realistic, I think. I've been practicing a lot and my time are dropping fast so I'm actually not sure what I average - first solve, I beat my overall PB single. Two solves later, I beat it again. Average was 2:29
*3BLD*: PB would be great, but I'll settle for a success since I've barely practiced in over a year - first two solves were off by 3 edges, last solve was a success but I messed up memo and had to start again so it was far from a PB. People from work came to watch so I'm just glad I didn't embarrass myself. 
*Skewb*: PB single and sub 7 average would be great, but again, I don't think I've put in enough practice - locked up and missed PB single by 0.02. Averages were both bad. 
*Pyraminx*: sub 8 average. Haven't touched pyra since my last comp last year so I'll have to put in a few hundred solves next week to get back into it - not even sub 10. Embarrassing... 
On the plus side, I finally managed to get my that sub 30 OH average that's eluded me for so long.


----------



## NewbieCuber (Jul 21, 2017)

As a newbie of with about 2 months of cubing experience I've moved from total beginner's method, to beginner with 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL, to CFOP while learning F2L cases. As I moved to F2L my times went from 1 minute 20 avg to 1 minute 50 avg. I'm slowly bringing those times back down to the 1:20 range as I become more familiar with F2L.

Goal: By the end of August I want to have an avg of 10 solves in under 1 minute. I think it's doable. I'm losing a lot of time in my cross building and F2L so if I can get that down to 30 seconds or less I should easily get under 1 minute.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a comp tomorrow so:
2x2: PB's (don't really care)
3x3: PB's, make finals?
4x4: PB's (at least sub 53 avg)
OH: PB's
Pyraminx: sub 10 avg, PB single
Mega: sub 1:55 avg, PB single
Sq1: 35ish avg at least, decent single.
Have fun
Get a speedstacks timer from someone.

I'll like to get half of these.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 23, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I have a comp tomorrow so:
> 2x2: PB's (don't really care), no on both. yes on don't care
> 3x3: PB's, make finals? Average (12.92), all 3 were sub last pb, not single. Made finals! (8th)
> 4x4: PB's (at least sub 53 avg) 42 single, missed Sub 53 (and likely pb average) by a corner twist on 4x4. WUUUQUEEEEE
> ...


Nice comp. Finals were head to head and It was quite a cool experience.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 23, 2017)

Global sub55 at mega before the end of the year


----------



## Alex B71 (Jul 23, 2017)

I have only one goal in mind.

*OFFICIAL 30/30 MBLD*

For some reason i want it more than anything else right now.


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 4, 2017)

My complete goals in all events by the end of this year.

Firstly, complete all singles and averages. Everything else should be easy, but as I suck at big cubes, I need lots of practice to match 6x6 and 7x7 cutoffs.

Backup goals (should be fairly easy) in parenthesis

*Events
2x2*: sub-4 average (_sub-4.5 average_)
sub-3 single (_sub-3.5 single_)
Not high on my preference list. I think I haven't got any motivation on learning other methods than ortega for now. I need to work on predicting my oll case and with some practice I think I can even make the sub-4 average.
*3x3: *sub-15 average
sub-12 single
Nothing else really matters than getting global sub-15 average. I'm only around 17 at the moment. No idea how difficult these goals turn out to be.
*4x4: *sub-1 average
Again I'm not quite sure about my improvement on 4x4. Sub-1 is a nice mark which I'd like to achieve also globally. Something is holding me back at the moment, my pb single is just 1:00.xx. Some way to go for sub-1 averages.
*5x5: *sub-2:10 average (_sub-2:20 average_)
sub-2 single (_sub-2:10 single)_
Should be fairly easy with some practice.
*6x6: *sub-5 global average
I just want that mean, we'll see what kind of cutoffs there are gonna be in my future comps.
*7x7: *Same thing here
*3BLD: *sub-1 mean
sub-50 single
Need to work my way to full 3-style corners and start using some comms for edges too.
*FMC: *35 mean
sub-30 single
Not much to say, fmc seems to be fairly luck-based
*OH: *sub-35 average (I don't care)
sub-30 single
Doesn't matter at all, one of my least favourite events
*Feet: *sub-1:15.74 mean _(sub-1:30 mean)_
I guess it'll be NR3. Need to practice more.
*Mega: *sub-2:10 average
sub-2 single
*Pyra: *sub-4.5 average (_sub-5 average_)
sub-3 single (_sub-3.5 single_)
I was thinking I could really start practising pyra.
*Squan: *sub-24 average (_sub-26 average_)
Haven't practised barely at all lately. After all I like the event. I have no hope making these goals at the current practice rate.
*Skewb: *sub-8 average (_sub-9 average_)
sub-6 single (_sub-7 single_)
Again I haven't practised lately. But it's an event I don't care about.
*Clock: *borrow someone's and get an average
*4BLD: *sub-6 single
Chances for a better one. Execution holds me back.
*5BLD: *sub-20 single
*MBLD: *NR (17pts)
Absolutely my biggest goal for now. I've started practicing more and more and showing that the nr is in sight.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 22, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Goals for Michigan 2017!
> *Bold=Bonus goal*
> Blue: Completed goal and happy with result
> Green: Completed goal but msad with result
> ...



day 1, (5x5, 6x6, 7x7, FMC, and MBLD) all went well
day 2, (3x3, OH, Mega) I failed pretty hard

fun comp, messing up OH finals and megaminx kinda ruined the second day for me though.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 25, 2017)

Goals for my first comp on Saturday

3x3: Sub 15 average, sub 13 single, possibly make 2nd round
4x4: sub 1:25 single, Sub 1:35 average
Pyraminx: Sub 7.5 average, Sub 5 single
Megaminx: Sub 2:15 average, sub 2:00 single


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 25, 2017)

Goals for tomorrow's comp

3x3: sub 14 averages, PB single
4x4: PB average, sub 47 single
3BLD: success
MBLD: success
OH: PB's
Pyra: PB average, decent single
Square-1: PB's
Have fun
Don't get caught in Harvey on the way home.


----------



## Skyz (Aug 25, 2017)

goal for christmas:

3x3: Get a new PB at 19 seconds or lower
Megaminx: get a new pb of 5minutes or lower
Mirrorblocks: Get a new average of 50 sec or below.

I dont have any more puzzles right now


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 25, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> My complete goals in all events by the end of this year.
> 
> Firstly, complete all singles and averages. Everything else should be easy, but as I suck at big cubes, I need lots of practice to match 6x6 and 7x7 cutoffs.
> 
> ...


So, two comps in sight. Estonian Open 2017 (doing 33, 44, pyra, 3bld, mbld) in two weeks and Kirkkonummi Open 2017 (all events) in three weeks.

Same goals. My chase to the MBLD NR is officially on!

But with 7x7 I have no chance for the 6:30 cutoff. Struggling with the 8:00 time limit as my pb isn't even sub-8

6x6 and 7x7 means are possible but unlikely. 6x6 cutoff will be 4:00 (my pb is 4:21) and 7x7 cutoff 6:30 (pb 6:49). At comps I tend to do better in big cubes, but I still don't think I could pull pbs by 20 seconds at both events on the first try. We'll see.

But hopefully I'll have even the bronze membership after these comps. Then the silver is waiting until the Finnish Championship.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 26, 2017)

Goals before Halloween: Finish learning all 2x2 HD algs!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 27, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Goals for my first comp on Saturday
> 
> 3x3: Sub 15 average, sub 13 single, possibly make 2nd round
> 4x4: sub 1:25 single, Sub 1:35 average
> ...


3x3: 16.55 1st round avg, 14.86 avg and 12.71 single second round (3/3 goals)
4x4: 1:32.47 avg, 1:23.96 single (5/5 goals)
Pyraminx: 7.08 avg, 4.94 single (7/7 goals)
Megaminx: 1:58.33 single (best of 1) (8/8 goals)
I guess I need to raise my expectations for myself. I'm not happy about getting 4 +2s though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 27, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Goals for tomorrow's comp
> 
> 3x3: sub 14 averages, PB single No (14.08 and 15.99), Yes (10.66)
> 4x4: PB average, sub 47 single Yes (48.08), Yes
> ...



12/14


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Goals for the World Championship. Blue goals are secondary goals.
> 
> 2x2: sub-4 average, sub-3.0 single. Yes
> sub-4.5 average, sub-3.2 single
> ...


Ops, forgot about these.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 27, 2017)

Goals to be done before Atlantic Open Fall 2017, October 21st:

3x3: 
- Incorporate 2-look pll recog in solves
- Actually be white/yellow cross neutral
- Learn more random F2L stuff
-At least start learning COLL

Sub-10 Global average

Square-1: 
- Learn all important EP's
- Practice
Sub-20 Global Average

3BLD: 
- Actually start practicing.
-Sub-2 global average (and stop DNFing all the time: at least 70% success rate)

Everything else: Just don't get any slower


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 31, 2017)

nationals tomorrow and weekend:

keep PB streak ongoing (should be ez)
win 3 times atleast, open for more 
improve feet NRs like pls c'mon already

have lots of fun, enjoy my last comp of the year properly


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 1, 2017)

Two competitions in September:

Speedcubes.co.za Johannesburg 2017

3x3 - PB single and average. My official single and average have moved less than 0.3 seconds in almost 2 years in spite of my times at home having improved by around 4 seconds in that time. A 17.xx average and 14.xx single would be welcome.
3x3 OH - Sub 30 average again. I doubt I'll get a PB again though.
Big 'n Weird Pretoria 2017

6x6 and 7x7 - Finish the means without popping or going over the time limit.
Feet - Sub 4:30 mean. This would beat my home PB, but since I don't practice at home it doesn't mean much. Edit: Actually tried properly practicing feet solving at home for the first time. Seems getting fast at feet is easier than I thought. Updating this goal to a sub-2:30 mean.
Clock - 16.30 mean. That's what I need for a continent KinchScore of 50 for clock.
Square-1 - Sub 50 average. Should be easy if I can get in any practice.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 3, 2017)

Wiscube 2017

Single/Average
3x3: sub 11/13, no counting 14, Finals?
7x7: sub 5:30/5:50, pure sub 6
BLD: sub 3/4, mean
Feet: sub 40/50, no sup 55, win
OH: aww shoot there isn't any
Megaminx: Get this fast again, sub 60/65, no sup 70, Podium

Don't mess up any ZBLLs + drill all algs. Get the last T CP sets usable.
Get there on time.
Chill with friends.
Help the competition go smoothly via judging/scrambling, but still give myself enough time to warm up for my events.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Speedcubes.co.za Johannesburg 2017
> 
> 3x3 - PB single and average. My official single and average have moved less than 0.3 seconds in almost 2 years in spite of my times at home having improved by around 4 seconds in that time. A 17.xx average and 14.xx single would be welcome.
> 3x3 OH - Sub 30 average again. I doubt I'll get a PB again though.


Met all my goals and exceeded them

*3x3*: (17.xx average and 14.xx single) - 15.53 average, 13.55 single. Far better than what I was hoping for.
*3x3 OH*: (Sub 30 average again) - 25.18 average and 23.51 PB single.
Also, my comp PB streak has remained intact. Just 3 weeks until my next comp.


----------



## NewbieCuber (Sep 14, 2017)

With about 4 months of cubing experience behind me my current goal is to have a 5 solve average of under 1 minute.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2017)

KClapping Fall 2017 in around 7 weeks so here's some (rather optimistic) goals:

3x3: Sub 9 average, sub 8 single, win

2x2: Sub 2.5 average or at least SR, 2nd place

other events: who cares


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 15, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> KClapping Fall 2017 in around 7 weeks so here's some (rather optimistic) goals:
> 
> 3x3: Sub 9 average, sub 8 single, win
> 
> ...


Same goals for St. Boois 2017!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 15, 2017)

Alright, here's my goals for Maryland 2017: 

2x2: PB average (sub-3.7), PB single (sub-2.87)
3x3: Finally get PB average (basically sub-13), PB single (sub-10.78)
4x4: sub-1 average, sub-52 single
5x5: cutoff (sub-2 single)
Pyraminx: sub-5.5 average (or at least PB), PB single (sub-4.22)
Sq-1: sub-25 average, sub-20 single
3x3 OH: cutoff (sub-30 single, will probably be doable)


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 17, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Wiscube 2017
> 
> Single/Average
> 3x3: sub 11/13, no counting 14, Finals? lol no. almost kinda made finals just cause everyone else was pretty slow too. If I had practiced beforehand, I easily could have
> ...



Fun comp. Bad 3x3/Feet results, good everything else and exceptional Megaminx results.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 2, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Big 'n Weird Pretoria 2017
> 
> 6x6 and 7x7 - Finish the means without popping or going over the time limit.
> Feet - Sub 4:30 mean. This would beat my home PB, but since I don't practice at home it doesn't mean much. Edit: Actually tried properly practicing feet solving at home for the first time. Seems getting fast at feet is easier than I thought. Updating this goal to a sub-2:30 mean.
> ...


Summary:

6x6 and 7x7 (get means, don't pop) - popped my first 6x6 solve, and popped and messed up parity on the second which meant I missed my PB mean by a long way. 3rd attempt was overall PB, which is some consolation. 7x7 wasn't great, but wasn't terrible.
Feet (sub 2:30 mean) - probably my worst comp screw up by far. At home I practice on carpet, and this floor was tiled. The cube was sliding a lot more than I was used to. Messed up and had to start again twice on the first solve, 4 times on the second solve (gave up at 8 minutes) and once on the last solve. I'll practice on tile at home and try work on a technique that doesn't send the cube sliding across the floor.
Clock (sub 16.30 average) There were lots of DNFs by other people so I took it slow to make sure I got the average. Finished with 20.02. Should be easy to beat next time.
Square-1 (Sub 50 average) - managed to get in some practice, got a 43 average.
Overall, I'm disappointed with my performance, but I did get 6 PBs so I can't complain too much. Need to concentrate on preparing for the next comp.


----------



## Randon (Oct 2, 2017)

*Goals for October:*

3x3: new PB single (full step or not), sub-12.5 Ao5, sub-13.5 Ao12, sub-14.5 Ao100
3BLD: a successful solve (sub-10?)
OH: actually try, sub-25 single, sub-35 Ao5, sub-40 Ao12, sub-45 Ao100
pyra: keep up with practicing
skewb: do at least a few solves
Sq-1: Sub-18 single, sub-25 Ao5, sub-30 Ao12, sub-35 Ao100, get a new squan


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 2, 2017)

My one goal right now: Get a BLD success within 3 days


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 4, 2017)

Just the Finnish Championship left this year. More goals for me.

2x2: sub-4.5 average, sub-3.5 single (low priority)
3x3: sub-15 average, sub-13 single
4x4: sub-1 average, sub-50 single
5x5: sub-2:10 average, sub-2 single
6x6: get a mean
7x7: get a mean (then I'll be a silver member)
3BLD: sub-50 single, (sub-1 mean), 2nd place
FMC: sub-30 mean, 2nd place (1st place possible if I get really lucky)
OH: sub-30 average
WF: sub-1:15 mean, 2nd place
Mega: sub-2:10 average, sub-2 single
Pyra: sub-3.5/sub-4 average, comp pb single, 2nd place, hmm... how about 1st place
Clock: sub-9 average, sub-8 single, 2nd place
Skewb: really happy with my current comp pbs, but let's say sub-7 average
Square-1: sub-22 average, sub-20 single, maybe
4BLD: sub-5 single, 2nd place
5BLD: succeed, sub-20, 2nd place
MBLD: *NR!!*, 1st place


----------



## NewbieCuber (Oct 7, 2017)

NewbieCuber said:


> With about 4 months of cubing experience behind me my current goal is to have a 5 solve average of under 1 minute.



I finally got a sub 1 minute average of 5 with 57.25 and an avg of 12 of 1.02.01. AND a new PB of 49.09. It's all coming down to a faster cross and F2L. I know this is slow as a competitive time but for 4 months in I feel great about it.

************

Just followed it up with another PB of 47.90


----------



## Draranor (Oct 8, 2017)

Goals for Chicaghosts:
3x3: finally get a sub-10 official average, no goals for single
4x4: sub-50 average, sub-45 single
5x5: sub-1:50 average, sub-1:40 single
6x6: make cutoff, so sub-4:00 single at the very least
Skewb: beat my comp PB, whatever that is
Unfortunately won't be able to go to St. Boois, since it's the day after chicaghosts

And for KCubing Fall:
3x3: if I don't make my goal for chicaghosts, then the same as that. If I do, then hopefully podium
2x2: sub-4 average, sub-2 single
Blind: get a success (forgot I was signed up for this tbh)
Skewb: same as chicaghosts


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 9, 2017)

Goals before December 1st

3x3
Sub 25 Ao5
Sub 27 Ao12


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Alright, here's my goals for Maryland 2017:
> 
> 2x2: PB average (sub-3.7), PB single (sub-2.87) no, no
> 3x3: Finally get PB average (basically sub-13), PB single (sub-10.78) yes, no
> ...


Really nice comp.


----------



## NewbieCuber (Oct 17, 2017)

NewbieCuber said:


> I finally got a sub 1 minute average of 5 with 57.25 and an avg of 12 of 1.02.01. AND a new PB of 49.09. It's all coming down to a faster cross and F2L. I know this is slow as a competitive time but for 4 months in I feel great about it.
> 
> ************
> 
> Just followed it up with another PB of 47.90




I'm now hitting sub-1 minute solves more often than not. My disaster solves are in the 1:05 to 1:20 range which was my average about a month ago.

Can I hit a sub 50 second average of 5? Let's see.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 18, 2017)

2x2 Goals by the new year.

Learn full CLL
Sub 2 single
Sub 4 Ao5
Sub 5 Ao12
Sub 6 Ao100


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 18, 2017)

Goals for UPenn
3x3: sub 8.93 average, sub 7 single and make finals, top 10
4x4: sub 40 average
Mega: sub 1:20 average
OH: Sub 19 average
Squan: Sub 16 average, finals is hard, it's sub 11
Bld: sub 1:50 single 

Tentative: 
5x5: really hope they add this: sub 1:15 average, maybe beat luigi if he does bad again, sub 1:10 single


----------



## applezfall (Oct 25, 2017)

goals for URA back to school 2017
2x2-sub 3 maybe(goal)a bit sub NR(reality)
3x3-sub 14 and make finals with roux
4x4-low 1 and top 5
pyra-3.3-3.6 and win both rounds
I wont come the next day so rip squan and feet NR
edit:I will do CFOP so I can get in the finals


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2017)

Just some random goals:
Finish learning ZBLL! Maybe by the end of 2018?
Also, learn VHLS from all angles afterword.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 29, 2017)

applezfall said:


> goals for URA back to school 2017
> 2x2-sub 3 maybe(goal)a bit sub NR(reality)
> 3x3-sub 14 and make finals with roux
> 4x4-low 1 and top 5
> ...


2x2:2 sub 3 averages !! Also won both rounds I failed the 2nd solve of the 2.76 average (I onelooked wrong and got +2)
3x3:WTF NR and sub 12 average also 2 sub 10 singles which is insane
4x4:bad avg but almost pb single 
Pyra:nice average in second round but f-ed up the second solve (locked up on tips and +2,that solve could of been 2.3-2.4)
Overall happy with this averages and I loved this competition


----------



## Draranor (Oct 29, 2017)

Goals for Chicaghosts:
3x3: finally get a sub-10 official average Nope, best average was an 11.16
4x4: sub-50 average, sub-45 single Also nope, 51.99 average. Surprisingly only 1 sub-50 single. I did make round 2/finals though
5x5: sub-1:50 average, sub-1:40 single Ayy a goal I finally made. 1:44.97 average, 1:30.13 single
6x6: make cutoff, so sub-4:00 single at the very least Anotha' one. 2 out of my 3 solves were decent (sub-3:40), but the other one was messed up when a runner bumped into my arm during parity
Skewb: beat my comp PB, whatever that is 13.75 average; previous comp PB was 16.92


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 4, 2017)

Goals for Finnish Champs 2017:

2x2: pb avg
3x3: sub-13.5 avg, sub-12.5 single
4x4: sub-49 avg, sub-47 single
5x5: sub-2 avg, sub-1:55 single
6x6: sub-4 mean
7x7: sub-6 mean
OH: sub-18.5 avg, sub-17 single
Feet: NR mean and/or single
BLD: mean or sub-2 single
FMC: sub-35 mean or sub-30 single
Mega: sub-1:30 avg
Pyra: sub-10 avg
Skewb: pb avg
Sq-1: sub-32 avg
MBLD: 4/4

Have fun, meet new people


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Nov 5, 2017)

Goal: sub 1:30 Roux

Current time: 2:15 best 

Goal date: Dec 31 2017


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 22, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> Goals for Finnish Champs 2017:
> 
> 2x2: pb avg yes
> 3x3: sub-13.5 avg, sub-12.5 single 10.66 single and 13.42 avg
> ...



Overall this comp was awesome. I did really well in a lot of events and had tons of fun.


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 23, 2017)

Me too:


T1_M0 said:


> Just the Finnish Championship left this year. More goals for me.
> 
> 2x2: sub-4.5 average, sub-3.5 single (low priority)
> 3x3: sub-15 average, sub-13 single
> ...



Hmm, it looks bad like that, but I somehow knew most of these were too tough goals. Currently I'm feeling I fulfilled all of my important goals, mainly the multi-blind nr and nr2 pyra average.

Awesome! Next up drilling my 3bld comms (finish learning full corner 3-style), transferring them also to multi and pushing my limits again. I think first I'll go on to 25 cubes, that should take a while.

Still waiting for that 7x7 average, maybe I'll find a comp with an easy cutoff (or then I should just practice a bit).


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 23, 2017)

Goals for Dixon Winter 2017 (Even though It's still technically fall)

Single/Average - Extra - *Bonus*
3x3: Sub 10s/12.5a - *Finals,* *Sub 12a*
4x4: Sub 55s/64a - Top 20 - *Sub 60a*
5x5: Sub 1:45s/2:00a - Sub 1:55a
7x7: Sub 5:10s/5:20a
OH: Sub 14s/18a - Sub 17.5a - *Podium*
BLD: Sub 3:00s/Mean - Sub 3:30m

Get _all_ of my ZBLLs usable.
Not have my hands freeze.
Help out to get the comp running fast enough so that they add an extra round of OH.
Arrive on time.
Have a fun time hanging out with people outside of competing.


----------



## pizo45 (Nov 25, 2017)

My goal is to be sub-30 with beginners method by the end of the year


----------



## Hazel (Nov 26, 2017)

pizo45 said:


> My goal is to be sub-30 with beginners method by the end of the year


It would probably be much better to switch to an advanced method (Roux, CFOP, ZZ, etc.) before that, maybe at like sub-50ish

Anyway I just want to get really comfortable with the T ZBLL set as soon as possible


----------



## pizo45 (Nov 27, 2017)

Aerma said:


> It would probably be much better to switch to an advanced method (Roux, CFOP, ZZ, etc.) before that, maybe at like sub-50ish
> 
> Anyway I just want to get really comfortable with the T ZBLL set as soon as possible


I've started learning Roux-- ZZ looks really cool but EO is super hard, and CFOP has waaay too many algorithms


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 27, 2017)

*Goal:*
Finish learning full PLL and learn full OLL!

*Deadline:*
February 9, at 10:20pm


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 27, 2017)

Cancel old goal. By first comp. Somewhere between Feb. and July ish.
New goal:
Sub 4 on 2x2
Sub 20 on 3x3
Sub 10 Pyra 
Sub 20 Sqaure 1


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 3, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Goals for Dixon Winter 2017 (Even though It's still technically fall)
> 
> Single/Average - Extra - *Bonus*
> 3x3: Sub 10s/12.5a - *Finals,* *Sub 12a *lol nope by a lot
> ...



Fun comp, I really need to practice BLD, 3x3, and algs more, and OH if I ever want to podium


----------



## James Hake (Dec 3, 2017)

alg sets i wanna finish learning before 11:59 pm on dec 31

3x3 OLL
Squan EO
Squan CP


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 11, 2017)

Goals for Severna Park
3x3 pb (8.85) average, podium
4x4: sub 40 average
Sq-1: sub 15 average, podium
2x2: sub 1.8 average, win
Pyraminx: sub 5 average, podium
Mega: sub 1:20 average


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey I'm actually going to a comp again so...
Severna Park goals

3x3: definitely sub-13 average, maybe sub-12 if I manage to figure out how to keep my lookahead from disappearing like it usually does...
4x4: sub-48 average, maybe sub-45 if I don't screw up
2x2: lol it's been two years since I went to a comp with 2x2 and I don't think I've gotten any faster. Maybe sub-5 average and I can hang up my 2x2 hat happily
pyra: same as 2x2 honestly. Low-9, high-8 average maybe?
SQ1: I don't even think I still know how to solve it...

EDIT: Sweeet
I actually got the sub-12 3x3 average! 11.88 in the semis put me in 17th, just outside of finals. I'll get that next time I guess.
45.61 4x4 average was also pretty sweet.
2x2 prediction was pretty spot-on, 5.84 average means exactly what I said...
I forgot my pyra so just judged during that section.
SQ1... probably luckiest average ever. I know 5 algs total for cubeshape, CO, EO, CP, and EP combined. The soft cut was 0:40, I average about 48ish so I knew I would need a lucky solve to make it. Got the lucky solve with a 30.03, then got a 33 right after. Followed up with a 54, 40, and 43. 1/5 parities in the whole average.

Overall, definitely the best I've felt leaving a comp before. Really happy about the 3x3 and 4x4 averages, as I feel they now display where I actually am in terms of skill level. SQ1 was just a bonus lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2017)

Join the sub10 2H and sub14 OH ZZers before the end of 2019

lets go boi


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 7, 2018)

Goals for Lions Cubing 2018

Event: Average/Single, Extra, *Bonus*

3x3: Sub 12/10, Top 15 and no sup-14, *Sub 11.5 average*
5x5: Sub 1:50/1:45, no sup-2:00, *Sub 1:45/1:40*
7x7: Sub 5:30/5:15, don't get last, *Sub 5:20/5:00*
3BLD: Sub 4:00/3:00, don't get last, *Sub 3:30/2:30*
OH: Sub 17/14, Podium? and beat James, *Sub 16.5/13.5*

Practice these events enough to be able to have a chance at completing these goals. I've got two weeks.

Warm, dry hands that don't lock up excessively.
Don't do anything stupid with ZBLLs (I've forced H-perms in OH twice, realizing it halfway through the alg both times).
Get the organizer to add a second round of OH
Bring my friend to his first competition.
Have fun, which I am actually bad at doing. I'm too competitive when competing at my competitions.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 7, 2018)

Singapore Cube Championship 2018

222: sub-6 average
333: sub-16 average
444: meet the cutoff (currently 1:00 0:55), sub-53 average
555: meet the cutoff (currently 1:40 1:35 (rip))
777: sub-4:40 mean
OH: meet the cutoff (currently 0:30 0:25 (also rip))
FMC: don't DNF the first solve like I did last year sub-30 single, podium
3bld: get a success (aiming high, I know)
Megaminx: sub-1:40 average
Skewb: sub-10 average

_bonus goals (aka lol this isn't going to happen)_

222: sub-5 average
333: sub-10 single, sub-14 average, make it to the second round
444: sub-45 single, sub-50 average
OH: sub-20 single
FMC: get/tie the NR for single or mean (25 and 29.00 28.67 as of now)

FMC competition looks tough(er) this year, especially since I haven't practised/improved much in the last two years. If I can perform as well as how I do at home (averaging 31-ish), podium is likely (50%?) but definitely not guaranteed. Winning or getting NRs is essentially impossible with how good guysensei1 has gotten…


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 7, 2018)

For the end of 2018:

Know 493/493 zblls.
Sub 10 zz 2H, sub 16 OH.
sub 1:30 mega with zz-spike.
Go to at least one comp.
Sub 45 on 4x4 OR create a viable zz method for 4x4.
A sub 1 single bld. Shouldn't be too hard.
4bld success.

Also, maybe do schoolwork. If I feel like it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 14, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Goals for Nothern Neck Winter (single, average):
> 3x3: PB, PB (but no big deal for average) *Nope, nope*
> 4x4: Sub-49, PB *yes, yes*
> Skewb: IDC, IDC *IDK, IDK*
> Squan: sub-17, sub-20 *lol no. DNFed.*


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 23, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Goals for Lions Cubing 2018
> 
> Blue=yes
> Green=no but still yay
> ...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 24, 2018)

Goals for my first comp!

2x2-Sub 4.2, Make second round.
3x3- Sub 20, Make second round
4x4- Make cutoff
Pyra- Sub 9


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 26, 2018)

Goals (not expectations this time) for SacCubing III
3x3: Sub 13 average, Sub 11 single, make 2nd round
4x4: Sub 1:05 average, sub 1 single
5x5: make cutoff (2:00)
2x2: Sub 5 average, Sub 4 single
OH: Sub 20 single, Sub 25 average
3bld: Sub 3:30 single, maybe get a mean
Pyra: Sub 6 average, Sub 4.5 single
Skewb: Sub 10 average, Sub 7 single
Squan: meet cutoff (0:40)
FMC: don't dnf, Sub 50 single
Mega: Sub 1:50 single, Sub 2:00 average
Plz no choke like last comp


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 9, 2018)

Goal: Sub 30 overall average
Deadline: April 1


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 9, 2018)

Great Lakes Regional Championships Goals!
My first 3 day competition

Event: Single/Average, Notes, more Notes. Bonus

3x3: <10/<11.5, Top 30. <9/<11, semis
2x2: <2.5/<4, I just kinda want decentish results on my WCA profile
5x5: <1:35/<1:45. <1:30/1:40
6x6: <3:15/<3:30, Don't pop. <3:00/<3:20
FMC: <30/35, Top 12
OH: <13.5/15.5, Top 10. <13/15
3BLD: <3:00/3:30
4BLD: <20:00, 3 attempts or success
MBLD: 7/7 or 6/7. 7/7 <50m
Mega: <57/<1:00, Top 10. <55/<59, Top 5.
Unofficially win Feet
Unofficial Illinois state champion in FMC, 4BLD, MBLD, and Feet.
Unofficial Illinois runner up in OH and Mega. Illinois state champion in OH

Arrive on time
Don't get lost
Sub-3 ZBLL recognition+execution. Full T, U, Pi sets. 2GLL and diag-swap for H, L, S, As sets.
ZBLL OH alternates for bad algs. OH COLL alternates to force not-Hperms.
Be a good staff member and
Don't do stupid things
Have fun too I guess


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 15, 2018)

Goals for SNS. (main, single, average)

3x3: SM with clear GES, sub-10, PB
4x4: Wuque M, sub-45, sub-50
5x5: wushuang M, sub-1:25, sub-1:35
6x6: Wuhua V1, cutoff
Squan: volt MS, sub-17, sub-20.

If possible, Ill borrow someone else''s better 6x6.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 18, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Goals for SNS. (main, single,
> Blue = Yes
> Red = No
> 
> ...


Great comp, except for squan. I ended up getting a resolve because the judge forgot to reset the timer and I didn't notice.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 25, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Singapore Cube Championship 2018
> 
> 222: sub-6 average *no*
> 333: sub-16 average *no*
> ...



My official averages for FMC, OH, 777 and megaminx are now below my global average, but everything else was trash. At least I got a podium!!! (which also means I'm doing nothing for about two hours while waiting for prize presentation to start, asdsadf)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 18, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Goals for my first comp!
> 
> 2x2-*Sub 4.2, Make second round*.
> 3x3- Sub 20, *Make second round*
> ...




Bold means I got it. Close on every other thing.


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 24, 2018)

Starting next Saturday I have 3 comps in a row, I’m combining most goals for them. Main goal: don’t lose 52 Comp pb streak.



2x2(4 rounds) sub 1.7 avg or better
Really excited to use my Weipo M I got from DRL
3x3(9 rounds) A sub 8 average or low 8 avg and a sub 7 single
4x4(4+ rounds) sub 37 average
5x5(3 rounds) sub 1:10 average
6x6(1 round) sub 2:30 average
7x7(2 rounds) sub 4:20 average, maybe a sub 4 single?
OH(3 rounds?) Sub 17 average, sub 14 single 
Skewb(2 rounds) sub 3.89 average
Pyra(2 rounds) sub 5 average

ODU: Podium in everything, really excited to have a Comp where I can finally do this, never had more than 2 podiums before so this will be lots of fun too! As long as I get some good results I’ll be happy though


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 24, 2018)

This is a odd goal.

I'm going to do an Ao1000 on 2x2. Then an Ao100. I want the Ao100 to be sub 3.8


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 26, 2018)

Feels like I have tons of goals right now, being an all-rounder is killing me.

Multi-blind WR10, 26+ points. I'm gonna work on my letter pair images to make my initial memo faster and stick better, also drill my corner comms.
5BLD NR, sub-9:48 (kinda started a chase for it with Olli). Practice a lot to make the center memo faster.
Get a lot better results in big cubes (5x5 and mega around 1:40, 6x6 3:30, 7x7 5:30)
4BLD near NR, sub-4 official single, maybe already at the Finnish Champs. Not far from it.
Also, mainly work my way towards the top in Finnish kinchranks. I should already be the 3rd with a 15-minute 5bld single, 4:30 4bld single and a bit of practice in big cubes. Given time, I could be the leader at some point.

More goals:

Sub-20 one-handed average. My last layer needs the most work, especially I need to learn better OLL algs. PLL is okayish, just need to spam solves to get tps up.
Sub-1:15 feet average to qualify for US nats.
Mid-3 pyraminx average, sub 30 fmc mean
Through sub-9 to sub-8 clock average.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 31, 2018)

Goals for River Hill Spring:
(single, average, | bonus single, bonus average)

3x3: sub-10, PB | sub-9, sub-10.5
4x4: PB, PB | sub-40, sub-43
5x5: sub-1:20, sub-1:30 | sub-1:15, sub-1:20
Skewb: IDC, IDC | IDC, IDC

EDIT: Might as well post goals for WFS Cubing as well. Same format.

2x2: PB, PB | sub-3, sub-2
3x3, 4x4, 5x5 same goals
6x6: PB, sub-4 | sub-3:30, sub-3:45


----------



## Hazel (Apr 1, 2018)

Some random cubing goals:
3x3: Become sub-12. This will take a while due to how slow I improve at this event (4.5+ years to become sub-13)
Square-1: Learn more algs and learn advanced cubeshape! I want to get into this event more. If I do get really into it I'll get a Volt MS
2x2 Transform Pyraminx: Get PB's in every catagory so my UWRs are stronger
2x2 Transform Pyraminx Octahedron: Do a bunch of timed solves so I can claim UWRs


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 2, 2018)

Goals for "Colorado Qualifiers" on May 26-27.

Single / Average / Bonus
2x2: Sub 2 / Sub 3 / State Record Average and Podium
3x3: Sub 9 / Sub 11 / Make Finals
4x4: Sub 45 / Sub 50 / Make Finals
5x5: Sub 1:20 / Sub 1:40 / Make Finals
6x6: Sub 2:30 / Sub 2:45 / Top 5 and Podium
7x7: Sub 4:30 / Sub 4:45 / Top 5
3x3 OH: Sub 15 / Sub 18 / State Record and Podium
3x3 Feet: Sub 1:00 / Sub 1:15 / State Record and Podium
3x3 BLD: Sub 1:15 / If I get a average then Sub 1:30 / Podium and Possible State Record
Megaminx: Sub 1:10 / Sub 1:25 / Make Finals
Pyraminx: Sub 3 / Sub 5 / Make Finals and Possible Podium and State Record
Skewb: Sub 3 / Sub 5 / Make Finals and Possible Podium
Square 1: Sub 15 / Sub 18 / State Record and Podium
Clock: Sub 8 / Sub 10 / Make Finals and Podium
4x4 BLD: Sub 10/9 / N/A / State Record and Podium
5x5 BLD: Get a Single / N/A / If I get a single, Podium, but first I need to practice and fully know how to do it.
3x3 MBLD: 10/10 sub 1 hour / N/A / State Record and Podium

Some of the events I am pretty optimistic about and I hope to get the goal, (although I am not positive on them), and some of the other events, I can get the above goals if I get the same times that I am getting right now. I guess for now I will practice until the competition and I will update this once the comp is over.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

Assorted goals for once I'm done with school (to be completed, say, by the end of May):

Learn one-look last bar for 6×6×6.
Learn all the diag-CP ZBLL cases.
Become sub-15 global for 3×3×3, sub-50 global for 4×4×4.
Become colour neutral too, I guess.
Do more God's number upper bound computations. (The current megaminx bound is like 190 moves from five years ago; I'd bet at even odds that I can drop it to 120 or lower unless lolben beats me to it. This looks like really, really low-hanging fruit.)
Code a better big cube solver.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 5, 2018)

Current goal is to learn enough Roux to compare it to my CFOP experience and make a decision on which method to pursue as my main solving method.

Then go sub-20 on that method.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

2x2-
Get 2x2 layers Sub 5.5 moves. Done
Get sub 3.8 Done
Learn EG-1 After the above things are done. Done

3x3-
Try Roux and see If I enjoy it. When I get time.

FMC-
Learn insertions ASAP
Edge cycles ASAP Not doing
EO for FMC ASAP
Sub 35 unofficial mean ASAP


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Apr 8, 2018)

I did have a goal, can't remember if I succeeded or not 

New goal: 3x3 sub 45 average (roux)

Date: July 23rd 2018 (that's when i start my electricians course)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 15, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Goals for River Hill Spring:
> (single, average, | bonus single, bonus average)
> 
> 3x3: *sub-10*, PB | sub-9, sub-10.5
> ...


Met goals are bolded. I didn't make 6x6 goal, but still okayish on how I did.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 15, 2018)

Learn full ZZ-CT by the end of the summer.

Be sub-20 OH by the end of the year.

Be sub-15 on 3x3 by the end of the year.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Apr 16, 2018)

Full CMLL by the end of May


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 20, 2018)

Goals for Dallas Fort Worth 2018:

Single/Average/Other

2x2- Sub 2/Sub.3.5/Podium
3x3- Sub 16/Sub 18/Make second round
4x4-Sub 1:20/Sub 1:30/ Make cutoff :0
5x5- Sub cutoff
FMC- Sub 35/Sub 38/SR Single and Average
Clock- Sub 15/Sub 18/SR Single and Average
Feet- Sub 1:30/Sub 1:50/SR Single and Average
OH- Sub 30/Sub 35/Make second round... Mabye
Pyra- Sub 7/Sub 9/ None
Skewb- Sub 12/Sub 15/None


----------



## Hazel (Apr 20, 2018)

Sub-30 with squan! Learn better cubeshape.


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 2, 2018)

Goals for RVA spring. Single, average | Bonus single, bonus average

3x3: sub-10, PB | PB, sub-10.5
5x5: sub-1:20, PB | sub-1:15, sub-1:20
6x6: PB, PB | sub-3:30, sub-3:50
skewb: PB, PB | No bonus


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

Goal: be sub 15 on 3x3 and sub 6 on 2x2 before 8/18


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 3, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 2x2-
> *Get 2x2 layers Sub 5.5 moves. Done
> Get sub 3.8 Done
> Learn EG-1 After the above things are done. Done*
> ...



Bold are done.

New goals.

2x2-
Practice EG-1
Get sub 3
Find out what fun algs I need to know (I think like LEG-1/Tcll's) but I'll ask and see what I should do.
Practice One looking, get to %75 of the time, I OL.

3x3-
Try Roux and ZZ

FMC-
Learn Insertions
Practice EO
Sub 35 mean unofficially


----------



## Megaminxer (May 5, 2018)

Learn Roux


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 5, 2018)

IK roux, just not well at all. It just improving with it and deciding on it.


----------



## WACWCA (May 11, 2018)

Goals for Lower Moreland or whatever it’s called
2x2: pb avg(1.79) and both sub 2, win 
3x3- Sub 8.5 avg, sub 7 single
4x4: Sub 39 avg
OH: Sub 17 avg
Skewb: Sub 3.89 avg
Mega: sub 1 avg?


----------



## ZaTank (May 13, 2018)

Goal- Actually learn full CFOP. (A few more PLLs and most OLLs)

Deadline- Mid-June.


----------



## WACWCA (May 13, 2018)

WACWCA said:


> Goals for Lower Moreland or whatever it’s called
> 2x2: pb avg(1.79) and both sub 2, win
> 3x3- Sub 8.5 avg, sub 7 single
> 4x4: Sub 39 avg
> ...



No, Very close (2.00 and 1.88), Yes 
Yes, No
Yes
No but pretty good 
No
No and RIP (1:11,1:12, 1:01 58, 57


----------



## macncheese (May 14, 2018)

Goal- get sub 30-40 on roux. 
My blocks suck:-(
Deadline- before school's out for summer


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (May 18, 2018)

2x2x2: Learn CLL and EG-1, average 2.5
3x3x3: Learn full SSC and get sub 15
Pyra: Get decent at L4E, sub 6
SQ1: Learn how to solve it, get sub 20

Deadline: October


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 22, 2018)

*Halifax Open Spring Goals: *

2x2: Sub 3.5 (or 3, wishful thinking) avg, Sub 2 single 
3x3: Sub 10 avg, Sub 8 single
4x4: Sub 42 avg, Sub 38 single 
Pyraminx: Sub 4 avg, Sub 3 single 
Skewb: Sub 5 avg, Sub 4 single 
Clock: Sub 12 avg, sub 11 single 
Square-1: Sub 20 avg, Sub-16 single 
3BLD: Mean: Success, Sub 4 single 
3x3 OH: Sub 16 avg, Sub 14 Single 
FMC: Sub-42 single 

Most of these goals are probably a tad over ambitious but oh well. I mostly just want a Sub 10 3x3 average, decent 2x2 and square-1 averages, and some decent results in BLD for once as a bonus. 

Also: 

Sum of Ranks avg (Canada): Rank top 5 
Sum of Ranks single (Canada): decrease value by over 100 points (but don't really care) 

Sum of Ranks avg (World): Show up in the top 300 somewheres
Sum of Ranks single (World): top 300


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 29, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Goals for "Colorado Qualifiers" on May 26-27.
> 
> Single / Average / Bonus
> 2x2: Sub 2 / Sub 3 / State Record Average and Podium
> ...


Well almost everything was a fail at the competition except for 5x5 BLD in which I got a success and first place. Hopefully the next comp is better.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2018)

Oops, sorry for the double post.

Some goals that I would really like to get before the end of this year would be to get an official success in the last 3 events that I need (4x4 BLD, 3x3 MBLD, and 3x3 FMC), and also get an official success mean in the last 2 events that I need which are (7x7 and 3x3 FMC) 
If I can get these goals, then I will be a Bronze/Silver WCA member, which is my biggest goal for this year, but I think that I might have to wait until next year.

Edit: I just realized that I have not yet gotten a mean in 3x3 BLD and 6x6, so with these and 7x7, and 3x3 FMC, that is 4 events that I need a mean in.


----------



## Burnsy101 (Jun 2, 2018)

How can you have a 5 but not a 4 BLD success


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 2, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> How can you have a 5 but not a 4 BLD success



Either go to a comp with 5BLD but not 4BLD (maybe improbable but not impossible) or DNF all three attempts of 4BLD (extremely probable)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> How can you have a 5 but not a 4 BLD success


@joshsailscga is right in regards to me DNFing all 3 4x4 BLD attempts. The competition had both 4 and 5 BLD, so I just messed up 4x4 BLD. But that should be a little easier to get eventually then 5x5 BLD. I also almost had a 4x4 BLD success, except I mixed 1 letter pair up on wings, and forgot to do the corner parity alg.


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 2, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> How can you have a 5 but not a 4 BLD success



The same way you can have a n/m MBLD result


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 11, 2018)

> Goals for Dallas Fort Worth 2018:
> 
> Single/Average/Other
> 
> ...


2x2- No/Yes/Yes
3x3-Yes/No/Yes
4x4-Yes/Yes/Yes
5x5-Didn't attempt
FMC-No/No/No
Clock- My clock was illegal, so I had to borrow one. No/No/Yes
Feet-No/No/No
OH-Yes/Yes/No
Pyra- Yes/Yes
Skewb-Yes/Yes

Great comp. Made most of my goals 

New Goals:
Relearn EG-1
Began to One Look 2x2 most of the time
Get sub 2.7

Timeline: By August 1st

More goals:
Learn OP/OP and get a success


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 11, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Clock- My clock was illegal, so I had to borrow one. No/No/Yes


What was wrong with your Clock that made it illegal?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 11, 2018)

It wasn't the magnets. When I took it apart, there was a piece that fell off of the front. I then reglued it, but because you could feel the difference between the small chipped piece and the rest, it was illegal. Its not illegal if its on the side, but it is if its on the face. I know of 2 other people that had the same problem.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 11, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> It wasn't the magnets. When I took it apart, there was a piece that fell off of the front. I then reglued it, but because you could feel the difference between the small chipped piece and the rest, it was illegal. Its not illegal if its on the side, but it is if its on the face. I know of 2 other people that had the same problem.


Sorry to hear about that, but hopefully next time that does not happen.


----------



## colegemuth (Jul 26, 2018)

*Event**Current**Goal*2x24.5Sub-33x315-16Sub-124x453Sub-455x51:33Sub-1:256x62:45Sub-2:307x74:15Sub-3:40Megaminx1:35Sub-1:20Kilominx35Sub-30ClockJust got oneTime it. Sub-20??Skewb13Sub-8Pyraminx15Sub-8Square-155Sub-303x3 FMC65Sub-453x3 OH45Sub-303x3 with FeetDo an averageNo idea3x3 BLD1 SuccessSub-2:003x3 MLBTry itSuccess4x4 BLDLearn itSuccess5x5 BLDLearn itSuccess
Actually learn full oll and pll after 5 years of cubing... ***PRIORITY***

Also... I'm still hoping Kilominx becomes an event.


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Jul 26, 2018)

SpectralChimaera said:


> I did have a goal, can't remember if I succeeded or not
> 
> New goal: 3x3 sub 45 average (roux)
> 
> Date: July 23rd 2018 (that's when i start my electricians course)



So I didn't quite make this goal, my current average is 45.13 ao3 and 46.22 ao5 just as an example. I'll make a new goal soon


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 27, 2018)

(going to be following @colegemuth's format)

*2x2:
Currently: Sub-7.5
Goal: Sub-6*

*3x3: 
Currently:* *Sub-25
Goal: Sub-20
Generally: *Learn all PLLs. 
*
4x4: 
Currently: Sub-3
Goal: Sub-2.5

Squan:
Currently: Sub-2
Goal: Sub-1.5 
Generally: *Re-learn parity
*
Skewb:
Currently: Sub-15
Goal: Sub-10

Pyraminx: 
Currently: Sub-17
Goal: Sub-15

OH:
Currently: Sub-1.5?
Goal: Honestly I'm okay with that I guess I could make my goal Sub-1 but idk 
*


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 1, 2018)

Some goals that I want to achieve soon, 
All for official:
2x2: Sub 1.39 average, Sub 1.9 ao100 and sub 1.8 ao50 (Current official PBs are 2.01 and 1.83)
3x3: Sub 8 average
4x4: sub 37 average
5x5: Sub 1:05 average
Squan: Sub 12 average
Pyra: sub 4 average
Mega: sub 55 average


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Aug 9, 2018)

Goals for January 1st, 2018, at 12:00 AM. These are all global average goals.
2x2: Sub 4.5
3x3: Sub 9.5
3x3 OH: Sub-17.5
4x4: Sub-49
5x5: Sub-1:55
6x6: Sub-3:30
7x7: Sub-7
Megaminx: Sub-2:20
Pyraminx: Sub-15
Skewb: Sub-12
3BLD: Learn it
FMC: Average sub-55
Clock: Learn it
All other events: I'll be very proud if I learn even one of them


----------



## Burnsy101 (Aug 16, 2018)

Goals for ABHC:

3X3: Get NR100, sub 13
4x4: Make Round 2, sub 1:30 average is a must, and hopefully a sub 1 single
5x5: sub 2 single and sub 2:10 average
6x6: sub 4 average
7x7: sub 8 single
OH: break PB average
Mega: sub 2 average
Pyra: sub 10 average
Skewb: meh


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 17, 2018)

Goals for Ark 2018:

Feet: sub-30 avg, maybe even ER if good scrambles and no bad nerves
OH: PR avg, hopefully NR
Mega: low 1 avg, sub-1 single
3BLD: mean
4BLD: success, sub-DRL to get nemesis free again
5BLD: success

Rest: don't really care, PRs I guess


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 27, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> Goals for Ark 2018:
> 
> Feet: sub-30 avg, maybe even ER if good scrambles and no bad nerves 31.00 average, still happy with this
> OH: PR avg, hopefully NR 3 bad averages, not even close to PR
> ...



Even though I failed most of my goals, I still had a really fun time at the comp. Doing well in other events was nice.


----------



## João Santos (Sep 4, 2018)

Have a comp in 18 days and I am kind of getting good at 6x6, Just bought the shadow and in one week my average dropped from 3:20 to 2:50, so I hope I can at least be sub 2:35 until next comp to get 4th at National Ranking, I don't know if it is doable but I will try to do it.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 12, 2018)

Goals for Berkeley Summer this Sunday:
2x2: Sub 4 avg, sub 2.5 single
3x3: Sub 11.5 avg, sub 10 single plzplz
4x4: sub 50 avg, sub 45 single
6x6: Sub 5:00 single
OH: Sub 21 avg, sub 18 single
Pyra: sub 5.25 avg, sub 3.5 single, make finals
Skewb: sub 8 avg, sub 5 single


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 18, 2018)

2x2: no(DNF), yes(2.41)
3x3: no, (11.6), no(10.84)
4x4: no(56), no(49)
6x6: no(6:59.39 pop lol) 
OH: no(21.x), yes (14.31 lol) 
Pyra : yes (3.75! ), yes (2.83)
skewb: yes, no


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 23, 2018)

goals before my next comp

sub-10 ao12 on 3x3
sub-30 ao12 FMC
any successful 3BLD ao12 xd


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 27, 2018)

From the last time I posted here:



xyzzy said:


> Learn one-look last bar for 6×6×6. *← learnt the near and far sets at some point, but I keep forgetting and mixing them up*
> Learn all the diag-CP ZBLL cases. *← finished learning most of diag-T and some diag-S/AS algs I guess*
> Become sub-15 global for 3×3×3, sub-50 global for 4×4×4. *← yes and sorta*
> Become colour neutral too, I guess. *← soon(tm)*
> ...



And more goals for the upcoming comp (FMC SEA):
- wake up on time *yes*
- find the place on time *sorta*
- 28 single / 29 mean *not even a sub-30 single this time, rip*
- podium (tfw I'm not even among top 3 seeds) *lol sixth*

e: at least I'll still have NR2 single/mean for a while longer I guess


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 6, 2018)

By the end of the year (2 normal comps, 1 fmc comp):

3BLD NR single, preferably sub-30
If I'll try to rush a lot, I don't probably expect a mean, but that'd always be better (I already got the mean NR after all)

5BLD NR (9:48) or at least a sub 11 success

MBLD 20 points NR officially and get at least 28 cubes sub-hour

Main goal: #1 in Finnish kinchranks, I'm 3 points behind Reto, 5bld should easily get me 2-2.5 points and then then I don't need a lot more. I could improve at least my clock, oh and squan avgs without a lot of effort and my 6x6 and 7x7 times are complete trash so a bit of grind and I could improve quickly.

addition: Continue my pb streak, that means I should get a good fmc result at the fmc comp.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think I actually posted goals here, but the Big Cheese 2019 just finished, and it went really well.
The goals that I would have posted:

Event: single/average, other, bonus

3x3: 9.57/11.25, top 10, sub 11 average

Megaminx: 55/<60, podium

Feet: 40/44, win, top 100 results


and my results were pretty good!

3x3: 8.52/11.15, 7th, no

Megaminx: 52/58, 3rd

Feet: 35.4/44.66, won, 97th for both

And I got 7th place for KinchCheeseRanks, so I got a large block of mild cheddar cheese!
Overall a fantastic competition.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Feb 4, 2019)

Square-1: Learn CSP

Deadline: May 31, 11:59:59 PM

Square-1: Learn all non-Parity EPs

Deadline: July 15, 11:59:59 PM


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 22, 2019)

End of February goals:
Relearn my megaminx BLD words
Megaminx BLD corners success
Finish Pi ZBLL (One set left but I know the mirrors already)

March Goals:
Megaminx BLD, hopefully sub hour
Get sub 3 3BLD. I want to get into BLDs again so I can get bronze membership or whatever
Finish U ZBLL (less than two sets ~20 algs)
Relearn my L 2GLLs and learn Anti/Sune 2GLLs


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 22, 2019)

I guess I'll also post some goals for March:

Learn rest of OLL
Sub 1 4x4
Get my comp announced on the WCA
Sub 2:30 5x5
Ambitious: Go to AZCubing Spring, Learn CLL

Edit: 



 explains my current goals as well.


----------



## AegisSharp (Feb 23, 2019)

Goals:
1. Become colour neutral instead of just white/yellow
2. Learn full oll

Deadlines:
1. No deadline
2. 31 March (1 per day from tomorrow)


----------



## RouxCuber (Feb 24, 2019)

by next comp, whenever that is:
sub-10 on 3x3
sub-12 on OH
sub 1 min 3BLD and 90% success rate (currently about 85% to 90%)


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 25, 2019)

*FMC 2019/Blind N' Feet 2019*

FMC: sub 32, 36.33. A lucky sub 30 and a sub 35 average mean would be great.

3BLD: 2:30 single + finals. sub 2 single maybe? sub 3 mean?

4BLD: sub 15m success. Honestly, even if it's like 25m, I'll still be happy.

MBLD: 3/3 sub 20m or 5+ points to qualify for big competitions. I don't know how much I'll be practicing multi though. but 3/3 should be easy

Feet: sub stanley. 31.2 single, 37.5 average


----------



## TJardigradHe (Apr 25, 2019)

Goals for Meadowlands

FMC- get a mean
Clock- sub 13 average
Megaminx- sub 1 single, sub 1:03 average
Pyraminx- sub 3, podium
Skewb- low 4 average, maybe podium?
Feet- sub 35 average, podium
Square-1- sub 20 (ambitious)


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 25, 2019)

I know this is a bit early, but:

*Goals for the end of the Summer (I’m looking ahead):*
3x3: averaging 17 secs or lower with roux! (And learn CMLL)
2x2: averaging 5 with Ortega, maybe use C(M)LL instead.
4x4: to actually solve it sometimes
5x5: to have one
Pyraminx: No.
Skewb: IDK, maybe sub 5? (I average 5-6 now)
Mega: maybe sub-2?
Square-1: averaging sub-30, maybe sub-20 if I get into it.
Clock: averaging sub-8, maybe sub-7
3BLD: to average sub-3:00
4BLD: to learn it
OH: to be sub-30? (Don’t really care too much)
FMC: to not fail
Feet: lol


----------



## aerocube (Apr 27, 2019)

goals for end of 2019
do timed solve of every wca event excluding bld events and fmc (7/13 so far)
be sub-20 on 3x3
be sub-5 on 2x2
be sub-2 on megaminx
be sub-1 on 4x4
be sub-10 on pyraminx
learn skewb sledge fingertricks (accomplished 25/05/2019)
learn full pll (accomplished 16/08/2019)
learn full oll
learn cll (if i am sub-5)
get decent 6x6 and 7x7 to solve with 
learn megaminx 4lll
get some non wca puzzles (cuboids preferably,and kilominx) to solve
the ones below this sentence are very unlikely goals,and are just if i do everything else
get sub 10 3x3 single
get sub 1 2x2 single
get sub 1 megaminx single
get sub 40 4x4 single
learn yau (accomplished 16/07/2019)
learn full EG
be CN on 3x3
the ones below this are probably never gonna happen this year or at all
learn full 1LLL
get sub-WR on any WCA event
get and solve a tuttminx
be sub 2 on 2x2
be cn on megaminx
learn megaminx 2lll

hopefully i can do the first few,i am sub-50 now so that will be a jump but perhaps i can get it. probably the most achievable one would be sub-10 on pyraminx or the skewb sledge fingertricks


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Apr 27, 2019)

*Goal*
Average sub-10 on 3x3, sub-3 on skewb, sub-3 on 2x2, and be able to average the same on CN as I do for white/yellow cross.
*Deadline*
December 31st 2019.


----------



## Cubixkz (Apr 27, 2019)

*Goal*
Get my first sub 7 ao5 and finish learning COLL
*Deadline*
April 20th, 3:11 pm,

april 20th, 2020


EDIT - One more thing, this should be for cubing-related goals.
EDIT 2 - Once your deadline hits, you can post here and say if you achieved your goal or not, or if you do achieve your goal, you can post here and say so. If you don't achieve your goal, reset your goal with a new deadline.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 20, 2019)

These are my mains and Goals for my upcoming competition!
It is this Saturday and Sunday and I am really excited for it!
Main Cube. Goal
Valk2 M. 2x2. Sub 3.5 average and make finals.
GTS3M. 3x3. Sub 10.5 average (sub 10 if I get lucky) and make finals.
Wuque. 4x4. Sub 55 average and sub 49 single
Aochuang GTSM. 5x5. Sub 1:32 average.
Gan 354 M. OH. Sub 18 average and podium.
GTS2M Bld Sub 2:25 single
Random 3x3's. M-Bld 3/3
More Random 3x3's FMC Sub 45.00 Mean
Cosmic Bell M Pyra Sub 4.3 average and win
Cosmic Aoyan M Skewb. Sub 3.5 average and win
Cosmic Volt M. Square 1. Sub 13 average and podium
Galaxy V2 M Megaminx Sub 1:30 average
Lingao Clock Sub 20 average

Reply if you are going!

Edit:
After writing all of that I think I am going to disable auto correct*



*a cuber's nightmare.


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (May 22, 2019)

Sub 18 3x3 solves


----------



## Apolo (May 22, 2019)

Be sub 20 on the 20 of June and having a sub 10 single before 20 of August.
(Started to cube on 20 of February)


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jun 14, 2019)

Goals for Pikes Peak 2019!
2x2: Sub 3.3 average and podium
3x3: Sub 11 average and sub 10 single
4x4: Sub 1:00 average and sub 50 single
5x5: Sub 1:40 average and sub 1:34 single
OH: Sub 18 average, podium and sub 15 single
Skewb: Sub 4 average and win
Square 1: Sub 16 average and podium
Random: Get a sub 1:00 team bld


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 16, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> *FMC 2019/Blind N' Feet 2019*
> 
> FMC: sub 32, 36.33. A lucky sub 30 and a sub 35 average mean would be great.
> 
> ...


So, clearly, I didn't put enough work into achieving any of these goals. Still, the comp was fun and my results were a solid *okay*.

FMC: 36, 33, 36 = 35
My cubecomps says it was a 34 but I always do an x2 rotation because I suck. I think that got counted, or I just suck and I actually got a 35.33.
I found two 33s, and one of them was a linear petrus-y solve, the other was a 24 to 3c but I don't practice FMC so I wasn't able to find any insertions that cancelled anything. The other two solves were just ZZ solves that cancelled into 2GLL.

3BLD: 3xDNF(3:40) kinda sad because I mis turned the BD edge target and that was my only mistake. The other two solves were pretty far from solved. I'm content with the times though. Staying sub 4 is all I ask for, at least given how little practice I do.

Multi: 0/2 eh idc

4BLD: DNF (37)
This was painful because I executed perfectly. Only, there were a lot of cycle breaks in the wings and I missed a separate 5 cycle of wings. I knew my wing memo wasn't long enough but I couldn't figure out where the cycle was.

Feet: 45, 42, 42, 45, 38. A solid *okay*. Average is mid 43 which is PB but it's not great, though I haven't been practicing enough to warrant anything faster than that. Also, it was hardwood and everyone else failed miserably. On my first solve, I took at least 5 seconds to finish the last two turns of a G perm .

I didn't do 5BLD but Cale got a 4:08 3:50 DNF(3:17) rip 5BLD mean WR.

And there was a tank. I think we got the best FMC staff picture out of the entire planet. I'm not sure since I haven't seen any others, but ours would be pretty hard to beat.


----------



## NeptuneCuber (Jun 16, 2019)

This is the first thread I have made. This will be a place where cubers can say their goals for an upcoming competition as well as their mains for each event.

My second ever competition is coming up next week: Pikes Peak 2019. Here are my mains and goals.

Goals:
2x2: Sub-6 single and sub-7 average.
3x3: Sub-20 single and sub-25 average
4x4: Any single below the cutoff and sub-1:30.00 average
5x5: Any single or Bo2 under the time limit
6x6: Any single or Bo1 under the time limit
OH: Sub-35 single and sub-45 average
Skewb: Sub-7 single and sub-10 average
Square-1: Sub-30 single and sub-40 average

Mains:
2x2: Mofang MF2S
3x3: Gan 356 X (yellow magnet capsule and blue springs)
4x4: Mofang MF4S
5x5: Mofang MF5S
6x6: Cyclone Boys 6x6 
OH: Gan 356 X (grey magnet capsule and blue springs)
Skewb: Xman Wingy Skewb (magnetized)
Square-1: Xman Volt


----------



## SM cubing (Jun 16, 2019)

Arcadia Summer 2019 on the 22nd, here we go

3x3: Make finals, sub 12.7 average, sub 9.8 single
1H: Top 13, sub 23 average, sub 19.7 single
4x4: sub one average and single
5x5: lol
Mega: lol


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 17, 2019)

My goals for my next comp are
2x2x2: Sub 7 single, sub 9 average
3x3x3: Sub 25 single, sub 30 average
4x4x4: Sub 2:30 (I suck)
Skewb: Sub 10 single, sub 15 average


----------



## NeptuneCuber (Jun 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> My goals for my next comp are
> 2x2x2: Sub 7 single, sub 9 average
> 3x3x3: Sub 25 single, sub 30 average
> 4x4x4: Sub 2:30 (I suck)
> Skewb: Sub 10 single, sub 15 average


It doesn't matter if you are good or bad. It just matters that you accomplish your goals so you are happy.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 17, 2019)

NeptuneCuber said:


> It doesn't matter if you are good or bad. It just matters that you accomplish your goals so you are happy.



Did you think I felt I was bad? I don't. I'm my speed, and I'll get faster, and that's all I care about.


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 17, 2019)

Next comp coming weekend:
3x3: finally get a bloody sub-11 single and if possible a sub-13 avg (should have 3 rounds)
2x2: only use CLL and get a sub-4 avg (official pb is 3.61)
4x4: another sub-50 single and sub-55 avg
5x5: get something less trash than my last competition
6x6: make 3:30 cut-off (would be official pb single)
OH: another sub-23 avg and pb single wanna get a sub-18
mega: might practice this the coming days, might not, don't really care
pyra: sub 7.5 avg
skewb: sub-9 avg and sub-6 single
sq-1: Really really don't care might do an ao12 this week to re-learn some algs
3-bld: learning 3-style corners atm so I'm probably not going to get a good result as I'm not really pushing memo atm
4bld: success preferably sub-15 (mo3 seems a bit too difficult though)
multi: 9/9 sub-55 I'll also settle for 8/9 anything less I'm going to cry.


----------



## MattP98 (Jun 17, 2019)

Next comp is British Summer Open in a little under 2 weeks, listing goals now as I'll probably forget by then. Originally was down to do all events, but withdrew from almost half as I'm staffing and need the availability. Out of practice for many events, not setting the bar too high.

3x3: PR single (near enough sub-11), sub-13 average.
4x4/5x5: Don't embarrass myself. Low-50s/low 1:40s respectively.
3BLD: Only event I'm really practising right now. PR single, hopefully sub-1:00. PR mean would also be great but with only 1 round I'm prioritising single.
Clock: Really out of practice, and my clock's broken again. Hopefully keep my current sub-8 streak alive, and maybe podium. PRs are probably out of the question.
Skewb: Sub-5.4 average/unnemesize myself from Daniel Sheppard - my last UK nemesis. Sub-5 would be amazing, and I'm overdue for a PR/sub-3 single too.
SQ-1: Sub-20 average.
4BLD: Sub-10:00 success, maybe go for a mean but I'm really not expecting that to happen.
5BLD: Go big or go home. Either PB or DNF.
MBLD: Probably going to attempt 11 again. Hopefully get at least 10 to meet the 9 point UKC qualification.

Final goal is to have fun, see people again for the first time since Easter, and do well as staff.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 18, 2019)

Goals for US Nats:
2x2: IDC
3x3: PB average (preferably sub-10)
4x4: PB single and average, hopefully sub-40
5x5: PB single and average, hopefully sub-1:20
3x3 OH: PB single and average, try to get sub-28 average.
Skewb: PB average
Pyra; Get good scrambles so I dont fail
Squan: Finally get a PB average, it has been _forever _

These are ambitious goals, but hey, it never hurt anyone, right?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 15, 2019)

Colour neutral on 3x3


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 15, 2019)

At 11:57 on the 31st of December 2019, I want to be consistently averaging sub 3 minutes in 3BLD. If not, another year will have passed, and I have less time to do stuff other than that goal.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 15, 2019)

Sub 50 on 4x4 by Mid November


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 15, 2019)

sub 9 on 3x3 and sub 4 on pyra both by the end of the year


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 16, 2019)

sub 10 3x3 single


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 23, 2019)

sub 3 on skewb by nats next year
sub 9 on 3x3 by nats next year


----------



## Izaden (Sep 23, 2019)

3x3 get good at planning the cross and recognising/efficiently solving f2l pairs by the end of the year.
2x2 sub 20 ao100 by the end of the year.
4x4 get one and learn to solve it.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 23, 2019)

To be sub 8 on 3x3!


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 23, 2019)

Sub 30 on 3x3 by the end of the year.
I've decided sub 30 is when I can consider myself 'ok'.
Often non cubers will be like "wow 40 seconds that's so fast" and I'm like no it's not. But I think at sub 30 I can say yes that's not bad


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 23, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Sub 30 on 3x3 by the end of the year.
> I've decided sub 30 is when I can consider myself 'ok'.
> Often non cubers will be like "wow 40 seconds that's so fast" and I'm like no it's not. But I think at sub 30 I can say yes that's not bad


That should be pretty easy to do. I averaged 40 seconds and got my times down to 23 seconds in about 3-4-5 months


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 23, 2019)

Sub 8 3x3
December 31st 2019


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 24, 2019)

*Today*
3x3 //// Ao12: 19.69 (sub-20)

*December 31st 2019*
3x3 //// Ao12: 16.99 (sub-17)


----------



## MarkA64 (Sep 27, 2019)

Sub 15 Winter 2019


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 27, 2019)

To beat my brother (who has an official sub eight average) in a competition in 3x3 average

Deadline: December 31st, 11:59 PM


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 27, 2019)

Learn full pll by the end of the year.


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 27, 2019)

OH podium Tomorrow!


----------



## Reeny Cubing (Sep 27, 2019)

*Goal*
Sub-30 average of 100
*Deadline*
November 1 2019


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 27, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> OH podium Tomorrow!


i'm going to be there too!


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 27, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> i'm going to be there too!


You’re going to clash at carlisle?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 28, 2019)

*Goals for end of year (dec 31)*
sub-14 on 3x3 (avg of 500)
sub-5 2x2 (avg of 500)
sub-5 skewb (avg of 500)
sub-1:30 mega (avg of 250)
sub 7.5 clock (avg of 100)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 30, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> You’re going to clash at carlisle?


oh lol i thought you were talking about GA sunset cubers or something like that


----------



## Artemissimo (Sep 30, 2019)

*Goal*
Goal: learn (and be able to use in solves) full pll
*Deadline* 
Deadline: 31.12.2019 23:59.59 even tho i don't think it'll take that long


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 2, 2019)

Get a sub 35 official average with a sub 30 single this weekend.
Quite possible but depends on a lot of things...


----------



## Reeny Cubing (Oct 12, 2019)

Reeny Cubing said:


> *Goal*
> Sub-30 average of 100
> *Deadline*
> November 1 2019


just got 29.99  October 12 2019


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 12, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> At 11:57 on the 31st of December 2019, I want to be consistently averaging sub 3 minutes in 3BLD. If not, another year will have passed, and I have less time to do stuff other than that goal.


Looking less likely now, with all my time being spent on pure 3x3. Oh well. By that ime, I want to be sub 20 on a 3x3


----------



## alexiscubing (Oct 12, 2019)

I want to get pyraminx Oceanian Record (2.5-2.6) I average mid 3's
Deadline: After Sydney Open


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Oct 13, 2019)

get sub 15 on 3x3
learn full roux


----------



## João Santos (Oct 20, 2019)

*Conquiste o Cubo 2019 Goals
3x3x3: *Sub 12 Average
*2x2x2: *Sub 4 Average and get podium
*4x4x4: *Sub 43 Average and get podium
*5x5x5: *Sub 1:18 Average and get podium
*6x6x6: *Sub 2:35 Mean and get podium
*7x7x7: *Sub 4:10 Mean and get podium
*OH: *Sub 20 Average and get podium
*WF: *Sub 1:20 Average and get podium
*Pyraminx: *Sub 5 Average and win
*Skewb: *Sub 5 Average and win
*Megaminx: *Sub 1:30 Average and get podium
*Square-1: *Sub 20 Average and get podium
*Clock: *Just don't DNF


----------



## asacuber (Oct 21, 2019)

Goals by the end of Diwali Break (from today to 3rd-4th November):

Skewb: Learn one more set of algs
Megaminx: Make some kind of progress
2x2: Learn minimum 10 TCLL+ algs
3x3: Maybe sub 9 ao100? I'm at 9.1 atm
That's it. Hopefully this actually happens 

Goals for Dream City Open 2019 (I'm 90% sure I'm going):

3x3: Sub 9 averages, Sub 7 single, podium, hopefully win.
6x6: Successfully borrow someone's 6x6
Square-1: Sub 14 average. sub 12 single, 2nd place
Megaminx: Will update as per how my practice goes
Feet: Not embarass myself, Sub 1 averages. If I practice then I could go for podium (only 3rd place at most though because of the competition)


----------



## asacuber (Nov 10, 2019)

asacuber said:


> Goals by the end of Diwali Break (from today to 3rd-4th November):
> 
> Skewb: Learn one more set of algs
> Megaminx: Make some kind of progress
> ...


double post sorry :/

Skewb: Finally finished the 'bad' cases. I learnt only 2 this holiday though xD
Megaminx: I think
2x2: Only learnt 2 
3x3: YES! 8.88 ao100

Didn't go to Dream City Open, but I did:

drop my global avg for skewb and 4x4 a bit
get a few sub 8 squan singles
get a 15.08 OH ao100

so pretty successful vacation


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 10, 2019)

*Goal:* Full PLL
*Deadline:* January 1, 2020
I still have to learn E perm, all of the G perms, and Ra perm.

*EDIT #1:* Learned Ra perm. I don't think I will meet my goal by the New Year.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2019)

Goal: Full Pi set of ZBLL, if not full ZBLL.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 10, 2019)

Goal: Learn 2x2 BLD, and eventually 3x3 BLD


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 10, 2019)

my goal is to finally learn oll by the end of the year
and to get a pb single which ins't a terrible solve but lucky (hopefully sub-7)


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 10, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> *Today*
> 3x3 //// Ao12: 19.69 (sub-20)
> 
> *December 31st 2019*
> 3x3 //// Ao12: 16.99 (sub-17)



23 september -> 19.69 (sub-20)
10 november -> 17.98 (sub-18) (after 50 days)

I need to beat 1 second in more 50 days (end of 2019), I’m on my way to achieving the goal!!!
I cant believe


----------



## alexiscubing (Nov 10, 2019)

get a sub 3 pyra average in comp before march 2020
and maybe OCR single and average by end of 2020


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 28, 2019)

Goal: Sub 1:00 bld global
Deadline: NA Champs 2020

I think I could do this pretty easily if I practice enough. Currently at 1:50ish global.


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 28, 2019)

Goal: Sub 14 Global 3x3

Sub 1:35 Global Megaminx

Deadline: End of year

I think I could do this if I learn better algorithms and practice.


----------



## Shaun Mack (Nov 28, 2019)

oh finals na champs plzzzzz


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 28, 2019)

Full ELL, L5EOP, L5EP, switch to Russo, sub 13


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 1, 2019)

Wiscube 2019, my last comp of 2019

3x3: <10 single, 11 average, top 10
5x5: <1:50 if I practice, <2:00 if I don't practice
FMC: <30 single, <35 average, no >38
Feet: <30 single, <40 average, win
Megaminx: <50 single, <55, win


Clean up my ZBLLs too, cause that will help:
Full: T, Pi
5/7: U
Full: 2Gen
Diag: H, S/As


----------



## Hazel (Dec 1, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Just some random goals:
> Finish learning ZBLL! Maybe by the end of 2018?
> Also, learn VHLS from all angles afterword.


Heh I remember this post. I gave up on ZBLL and picked it back up a few months ago and I'm now over halfway through the Pi set. I've also learned that VHLS is bad and I'm better off not using it. So yeah.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 1, 2019)

I wish to break AfR single for multibld (possible very easily, I just need to be calm and not screw up because of nerves). 
Bring our NR 3bld sub 1 (1:03.19 now)
Break NR 4bld sub 5 hopefully
Break AfR 5bld sub 15.
The bigblds will only be able to happen mid-May because that is our only comp with bigbld every year..
The Multi and 3bld I hope to achieve in February!
I also want to avg mid 30P in multi by end of 2020 (currently like 14)
And finish learning 3 style for 3x3 by 1 Jan 2020
MAYBE know FULL 3 style (so bigBLD too) by 1 Jan 2021 but I have no big hopes yet..


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 6, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> *September 23rd 2019 - TODAY*
> 3x3 //// Ao12: 19.69 (sub-20)
> 
> *December 31st 2019*
> 3x3 //// Ao12: 16.99 (sub-17)



After 75 days, *I GOT IT!!! *Sub-20 -> Sub-17 in Ao12 

Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-05
avg of 12: *16.91*

Time List:
1. 16.79 U' D2 F' U' L' B' L2 D L' U2 L B2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 B 
2. 16.49 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D L R2 D2 U' F' D R2 
3. 15.67 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 F U' B2 L' R U R F' R 
4. 18.58 B' L2 U' F' U F2 L' F2 R U2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F 
5. 17.20 D2 F' R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' D2 B L2 R D' B' U 
6. 16.85 U' L D2 R U2 R' B2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F L U L' R' D2 R' 
7. 15.37 D F' U' B2 L2 R2 D L2 D F2 D2 U' B L' R U' B2 F D2 L' 
8. *(15.15)* R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 F U2 F D B' U' L' B U R2 D2 L' F2 
9. 16.84 B2 L F' R2 F2 R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B F U' F D' L' F L' R' 
10. 17.33 B2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 F D2 B' D2 U2 F' L' D2 U' R' F2 D' L2 B' D' 
11. *(19.25)* B2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 U L2 D' U' R D' F' L' B R D2 L' B' D' B' 
12. 17.94 F2 R D2 R B2 L2 R' D2 B2 F2 D B' L2 U B' R B L2 U'

You can come, 2020!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 23, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Wiscube 2019, my last comp of 2019
> 
> 3x3: <10 single, 11 average, top 10 8.60 single and 10.31 average
> 5x5: <1:50 if I practice, <2:00 if I don't practice I practiced? 1:40 single and 1:45 average
> ...



Overall fantastic 3x3, Feet, and Mega results. It was a really fun comp and a great note to end the year.
Fingers crossed I stay top 100


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 19, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Join the sub10 2H and sub14 OH ZZers before the end of 2019
> 
> lets go boi


lol nah didn't happen. But I ended 2019 at about 11.0 2H, 15.0 OH, 57.0 Mega, and 43.5 Feet.


So now that feet's gone, I can focus solely on OH and Mega:
OH sub 12
Mega sub 45
3x3 sub 9 maybe? idrc


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Jan 20, 2020)

sub 17 3x3 average, learn 3BLD, learn full oll


----------



## Hazel (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't know if I've put these here already or not, but I'm currently learning full ZBLL and I intend to finish


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 20, 2020)

Sub 1 official 4x4 avg
Sub 4 pyra Official avg
Sub 3 2x2 official avg
sub 15 3x3 avg
sub 15 clock avg
Get 2 more podiums
Deadline: end of 2019


----------



## Shaun Mack (Jan 29, 2020)

Sub 8 3x3
sub 38 4x4
sub. 1:10 5x5
sub 2:30 6x6
sub 5 7x7 lol
sub 13 oh
sub 1 mega
sub 15 squan
deadline na champs


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 4, 2020)

Okay, my goal until the end of 2021 is to get pyraminx world record.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2020)

Step 1: Be stupid lucky
Step 2: Don't mess up
Step 3: Celebrate


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Step 1: Be stupid lucky
> Step 2: Don't mess up
> Step 3: Celebrate


Yes I basically just need 5 6 movers and for @Sowrduk to mess up because he is my main competitor in pyraminx in sydney


----------



## RiceMan_ (Mar 4, 2020)

Goals:
1. Make ZZ <RUL> the world
2. be sub-10 on 3x3
3. be sub-7 on 3x3
4. get a WR single on 3x3
5. get a WR average on 3x3


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2020)

As soon as I get the time, I really need to go through all the ZBLL cases I've learned and keep track of which ones I've forgotten, I haven't done any practice for it in a while now...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 6, 2020)

Hopefully full ZBLL by the end of this year, sub 13 on 3x3, sub 25 on OH, three or four more cubes/puzzles, decent at all of my cubes.


----------



## JollyTookTook (Mar 6, 2020)

*Goal*
Average sub-35 consistently
*Deadline*
End of march


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 6, 2020)

goals for all events (officially)
2x2 dont care
3x3 sub 13
4x4 sub 50
5x5 sub 2:10
6x6 learn it 
OH sub 25
pyra sub 3.5
skewb sub 5.5
mega sub 1:50
clock dont care

tomorrow i have a comp with 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, mega, skewb, oh so hopefully i do well
deadline: after aus nats


----------



## GenTheThief (May 12, 2020)

My semester is almost over but I want to set a goal.

Fix the ZBLL cases on which I'm shaky, then: 
Get my T recog under 1.5 (currently at 1.6-1.7)
Drill my U and Pi algs sub 2
Drill my U and Pi recog+algs sub 4.5

Finish the two sets of H, using two angles of Baum Harris instead of my crappy block system.

I have 11 days


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Goal:* Full PLL
> *Deadline:* January 1, 2020
> I still have to learn E perm, all of the G perms, and Ra perm.
> 
> *EDIT #1:* Learned Ra perm. I don't think I will meet my goal by the New Year.


#Fail
Still need to learn a better alg for Nb perm, E perm, and the G perms.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> #Fail
> Still need to learn a better alg for Nb perm, E perm, and the G perms.


What do you mean a better E perm, What do you use? I did not even know of alternate E perms


----------



## alexiscubing (May 13, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> goals for all events (officially)
> 2x2 dont care
> 3x3 sub 13
> 4x4 sub 50
> ...


OK
after quarantine (well most of it)
2x2 still don't care
3x3 13.2 (very close)
4x4 52
5x5 1:55-2:00!!!
6x6 still dont have one
OH 28 maybe 26-28 idk
pyra 4 idk
skewb got worse 6 lol
mega about 1:46 yay
clock no one cares


----------



## Shaun Mack (May 13, 2020)

sub 7 global before high school, avging around 8.7 at the end of grade 7 lmoa. also sub 12 OH too


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> What do you mean a better E perm, What do you use? I did not even know of alternate E perms


No, a better Nb perm and I also need to learn E perm and the G perms.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No, a better Nb perm and I also need to learn E perm and the G perms.


Oh, okay. E perm is just 2 short comms and easy to learn. Watch this video to learn your G perms because the algs are much better than some other ones I have seen and only 1 has a wide move (also very fast RUD Ga and GD).


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 2, 2021)

My main goal for *January* is to be consistent:

My goals are not contingent on benchmark solve times, but rather quantity of solves. As long as I'm getting the solves in, the times will drop.

3x3:
Getting sub 10 in 3x3 would be a pretty neat thing to happen. Now that I don't have to deal with learning new algs, I can spend all of my time just practicing. *(1) *_*100 solves a day, 500 a week, 2k across the month*_*,* I think with enough focus would actually be able to get me a sub 10 ao100. 

OH:
Staying sub 15 and getting to sub-14 isn't going to be too hard either (as long as I'm doing consistent solves). Since most of my focus will be on 3x3 for January, sticking with only *(2)* _*50 solves a day, 250 a week, 1k across the month*_, that should put be in a good place. I'm not sure if it will be enough to get to sub 14, but it will certainly make some headway.

ZBLL:
Full ZBLL contains a lot of algs. For many of the cases, I have only _learned_ them and my execution/recognition is pretty terrible. Doing 3k solves will definitely help, but _*(3) I also want to drill at least one full OCLL set a day (72 algs)*_*.*

I've been learning it for a long time and didn't necessarily make the best decisions when choosing some of my earlier algs and new algs have come out in the meantime so there are going to be better options than when I was learning the best algs in 2016. _*(4) I need to go through other sheets and check for better algs at least one COLL set a day.*_


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> My main goal for *January* is to be consistent:
> 
> My goals are not contingent on benchmark solve times, but rather quantity of solves. As long as I'm getting the solves in, the times will drop.
> 
> ...


I was definitely overambitious with how motivated I thought I would be regarding wanting to do anything after getting home, but I'm pretty satisfied with how it ended up. About 2/3 in I realized that I definitely wasn't going to be making my original goals, so I revised them down 500 each and was able to meet those.
I think working towards a state where I can be in a little more control of my time and get things done right after I get home could be a really good goal. For *February* however, solves are going to be important, but I want to put a slightly lesser emphasis on them and instead get to work on ZBLL.

3x3: 
Getting sub 10 is going to require a lot of work, but other things need to come first. *(1) 50 3 times a week, 500 solves across the month.* If I can properly clean up my ZBLL, this should mean sub11, but as always the main thing is to get the work in.

OH:
This is getting more fun again. Optimize my cube, either switch to one of my new ones, or see which exact lube combination and speed fits me best. I might buy a magnetic kit (or just plain magnets) and put them in my mf3rs2 to make it even better. *(2) 50 solves a day, 250 solves a week, 1k solves across the month.*

ZBLL:
The former issue still stands, but I think if I tried to make myself do to much. *(3) Drill each set (8 OCLLs including PLL) 2-3 times across the month*, and then isolate the bad ones and *(4) review those until I can get the bad ones sub 6*.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sub-30 with full OLL and Full PLL


----------



## ProStar (Feb 1, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Sub-30 with full OLL and Full PLL



Practice F2L, learning new algs won't really help much at your speed. I'm currently averaging 17 with 2-look OLL, and I got sub-20 with 4 Look Last Layer. I'd recommend waiting to learn Full OLL until you're averaging about 25. Focus on your F2L efficiency and speed


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 1, 2021)

My goals for the spring:
- Sub 10.5 globally on 3x3
- Sub 2.8 globally on 2x2
- Sub 1:05 globally on megaminx
- Sub 15 globally on square-1

Those are the only events I really care about


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 3, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I was definitely overambitious with how motivated I thought I would be regarding wanting to do anything after getting home, but I'm pretty satisfied with how it ended up. About 2/3 in I realized that I definitely wasn't going to be making my original goals, so I revised them down 500 each and was able to meet those.
> I think working towards a state where I can be in a little more control of my time and get things done right after I get home could be a really good goal. For *February* however, solves are going to be important, but I want to put a slightly lesser emphasis on them and instead get to work on ZBLL.
> 
> 3x3:
> ...


Wow how many times am I going to make the same goals for the next month. Solves are happening and algs are solidifying, steadily if not quickly. I didn't make OH goals, but I'm okay with that. One thing I realized is that I do like making videos, so I'm going to take account the time that it takes in this month's goals.
Race to sub 10 is still going on as far as I know, so 3x3 is still my main focus. However, solves are happening but aren't doing a whole lot. This month I want to get laser focused on different aspects of my 3x3 solving (and OH ig)

3x3: Do Papa's drill at least 25 times a day (125/week, 500/month).
Do at least 2k solves (500/week, variable daily. 50 at least, 200 if feeling good)


Specific 3x3 things said:


> EOline: Drill execution to sub 1.5 and practice planning first pair.
> XEOLine/EOLine+1: Drill execution to sub 3 and practice looking ahead through the entire thing.
> F2L: I think the main thing here is going to be not rushing. Slow down a bit so that I can take advantage of easy/keyhole cases for things like twisted corners. I'm reconstructing solves and there are a lot times where I miss some really blatant 3-4 move pairs. Inspecting through first pair and then looking ahead with second should help a lot.
> ZBLL: Same thing as last month. Break it down into something a little bit more manageable: 1 OCLL set at a time, recap the whole thing (should take no more than 10 minutes). Note the outliers on my zbll sheet and drill them later. Goal is mean total under 4.5 seconds, which shouldn't be too hard if I can get the 10+s down, since a majority of algs are sub/low 3 already.



OH: yk do solves ig
cause i'm still fast but i want to be undeniably sub15 again
1k/month sounds good - 50/day and 250/week

Videos: I think 4 videos would be a good amount. 3 can be simple solving/typing ones, but I do want to get a video out with some effort/planning behind it.


----------



## porkyp10 (Mar 3, 2021)

Now that I've switched from CFOP to ZZ, I now have new goals for probably the rest of the year.
-Reduce my EOCross moves to 8-9 moves
-Average sub-15 on ZZ
-Average ZZ with similar or better times than my CFOP (I'm currently faster with CFOP)
-Learn a good chunk of ZBLL


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 3, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Wow how many times am I going to make the same goals for the next month. Solves are happening and algs are solidifying, steadily if not quickly. I didn't make OH goals, but I'm okay with that. One thing I realized is that I do like making videos, so I'm going to take account the time that it takes in this month's goals.
> Race to sub 10 is still going on as far as I know, so 3x3 is still my main focus. However, solves are happening but aren't doing a whole lot. This month I want to get laser focused on different aspects of my 3x3 solving (and OH ig)
> 
> 3x3: Do Papa's drill at least 25 times a day (125/week, 500/month).
> ...


so i didn't do much cubing this month
and thats okay

April's 3x3/OH goals are going to be the same:

3x3: Do Papa's drill at least 25 times a day (125/week, 500/month).
Do at least 2k solves (500/week, variable daily. 50 at least, 200 if feeling good)

OH: yk do solves ig idrc too much
cause i'm still fast but i want to be undeniably sub15 again
1k/month sounds good - 50/day and 250/week

Megaminx:
I quit megaminx for ZBLL, but now that I've finished ZBLL, I need to get back into mega. (400 solves, 100/week, 20/day)
Also relearn some of my PLLs if I can get around to it

Videos:
Recon video x3
Unboxing (hopefully this week)
Sub 15 ao50/25 OH
Sub 11 ao50/25 3x3
Minesweeper
Typing handcam


----------



## virginia (Apr 3, 2021)

Goals for April: 
Learn the rest of OLL (currently know 27)
3x3- FINALLY average sub 20 (currently 21 seconds)
Learn megaminx 4lll algs
start to learn oh
Start to learn blind
learn skewb lol
sub 15 pyra global avg
sub 15 global average clock


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 3, 2021)

*Goal*
Average Sub 10 on 3x3
*Deadline*
End of Summer


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 5, 2021)

Goal: sub 20, preferably sub 15
Deadline: End of summer break(which is mid-June)


----------



## GenTheThief (May 4, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> so i didn't do much cubing this month
> and thats okay
> 
> April's 3x3/OH goals are going to be the same:
> ...


wow loosing momentum more and more with the monthly goals.
idk life is happening yeah. I'm going back to uni soon and I've only got so many years of collegiate athletics before I graduate so I want to be able to perform my best. Running and getting back in shape is taking a lot of time so I didn't get to do as much sessioning last month and going forward but it's alright

May goals:

3x3:
1k solves
do actual first pair practice in a session (I can do it sometimes when im solving casually on the bus and whatnot)
sub 10.5 ao100 plz (pb is 10.6, last month had a 10.8)

OH:
1k solves
be fast

zbll:
drill sunes

Mega:
400 solves
get good at black ll plz

kilo:
400 solves

videos:
recons x2 i think? might be able to do 3
unboxing but its not gonna be good
sub15 ao50/25 OH
sub10 ao12 3x3
minesweeper
typing handcam
hurdle??
animationss?


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Goal: sub 20, preferably sub 15
> Deadline: End of summer break(which is mid-June)


Summer break's extended to mid july


----------



## porkyp10 (May 4, 2021)

porkyp10 said:


> Now that I've switched from CFOP to ZZ, I now have new goals for probably the rest of the year.
> -Reduce my EOCross moves to 8-9 moves
> -Average sub-15 on ZZ
> -Average ZZ with similar or better times than my CFOP (I'm currently faster with CFOP)
> -Learn a good chunk of ZBLL


Update on this:



porkyp10 said:


> -Reduce my EOCross moves to 8-9 moves


Not quite there yet. I currently average ~11 moves.



porkyp10 said:


> -Average sub-15 on ZZ


Shockingly reached this feat after around a month or two. 



porkyp10 said:


> -Average ZZ with similar or better times than my CFOP (I'm currently faster with CFOP)


I kinda reached this since practicing ZZ made me worse at CFOP lol. But are my ZZ times similar/better than my former CFOP times? Not exactly, but the gap is only ~0.5 seconds apart.



porkyp10 said:


> -Learn a good chunk of ZBLL


Currently only know around 32 cases, so that's progress. My focus isn't all on ZBLL, so this won't be fulfilled until way later.

New & Current Goals:
-Average sub-12 on ZZ
-Average 8-9 moves on EOCross (do EOCross exercises daily)
-Quit bad habits (unnecessary U moves and x x' moves)
-Refine F2L (learn keyhole, multislotting, better algs, etc.)
-Learn 2 sided PLL recog
-Learn more 2GLL cases (maybe even full 2GLL minus S/AS)
-Quit using some COLL cases


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 5, 2021)

Goals for a while:
improve lookahead on 3x3
actually learn CMLL
get maybe sub-13?

clock:
consistent sub-7, as much as clock can be consistent for me

square-1: re-learn Lin algs and get sub-20

oh: get sub-20

I think 3 months is fair for this, I’m getting out of school for summer in a few weeks so


----------



## abunickabhi (May 5, 2021)

My current goals are (All related to blindsolving):


Reach annotating 112k letter quads (I am currently at 111460 LQs)
Reach 18k verified UF5 algs
Do lots of 4/4 3x3s one passing to get better in one passing for 5BLD
Try couple of sighted 8BLD solves, and eventually a 8BLD solve with a success.
Get a 5BLD ao12 (I still dont have one)
Get 4BLD ao25 sub-3
Drill all the UFl wing comms, uf+ center comms for bigBLD.
get one 15+ TPS 3BLD solve


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 3, 2021)

Pretty much my main goal is to get a Sub 30 mo3 on FMC(my best is currently a 36.33, so I have a long way to go)


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jun 3, 2021)

sub 30 by the end of the year
and learn better push fingertricks


----------



## gruuby (Jun 4, 2021)

sub-11 2-7 relay
get a 3bld mean
4/4 mbld


----------



## HumbleZ (Jun 4, 2021)

Goal: Receive my Custom Speedcubes from the Cubicle. Start a video/streaming series showing my progress to sub 20/15 average.

Shorter Term Goal: Relearn all the PLLs and the basic 7 OLLs within 2 weeks of receiving my cubes.
Bonus: Get Sub 30 Average in 2 weeks. 

Old Previous Best Average was 21 seconds. Done 8 years ago


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Here's my summer goals:

3x3: globally sub-15 with full OLL
2x2: sub-4 with CLL
4x4: sub-1
5x5: sub-2
6x6: sub-4:30, maybe sub-4
7x7: sub-7:30, maybe even sub-7
Pyra: stay sub-10
Mega: sub-2
Skewb: do a solve
Squan: sub-40, and maybe learn some more algs
Clock: sub-10 would be awesome
OH: sub-30 (kinda ambitious, but definitely doable)
3BLD: get at least 3 more successes, with at least one of them being sub-4


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 4, 2021)

My main goals for summer are only for 4 events.

Clock - Sub 5 (Current Avg 5.7)
4x4 - Sub 45 (Currently Avg 53-50)
5x5 - Sub 1:25 (Currently Avg 1:35 -1:40)
Megaminx - Sub 1 (Current Avg 1:15)
I plan to practice a lot during summer and it seems that comps might be coming back in my area soon


----------



## LBr (Jun 4, 2021)

I am in touching distance from sub 1 on 4x4


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 11, 2021)

Summer Goals:
2x2: Sub 3.5 Global, Learn CLL
3x3: Sub 11 Global, Learn Rest of OLL
4x4: Sub 55 Global, Get Decent at Yau
5x5: Sub 1:40 Global, Maybe Learn Yau
6x6: Sub 3:20 Global
7x7: Sub 6:00 Global
Clock: Sub 12 Global
Megaminx: Sub 1:10 Global, Learn 4LLL
Skewb: Sub 8 Global, Learn Sarah’s Intermediate
Pyraminx: Sub 10 Global
Square-1: Relearn it
OH: Sub 22 Global
3BLD: Sub 2:00 Global, Get Official Success
4BLD: Relearn plus Success
5BLD: Learn
MBLD: 12 Points
FMC: Compete in Speedsolving comp


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 18, 2021)

Immediate more realistic goals:
Sub 12 with ZZ-CT
Plan eocross every solve without mistake
Learn and drill new TTLLs, sub-2

Lifetime goals:
Sub-10 with ZZ-CT
Learn TTLL+/-, LLS and setups, use them
Make yt content, pester a cube store until they sponsor.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Goal: sub 20, preferably sub 15
> Deadline: End of summer break(which is on july 1)


Sub 20 yes but sub 15 not yet(hopefully soon )
I average low 18 pog.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 9, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> wow loosing momentum more and more with the monthly goals.
> idk life is happening yeah. I'm going back to uni soon and I've only got so many years of collegiate athletics before I graduate so I want to be able to perform my best. Running and getting back in shape is taking a lot of time so I didn't get to do as much sessioning last month and going forward but it's alright
> 
> May goals:
> ...


From what I remember I didn't solve much and then got addicted to minesweeper. oh well, that was really fun while it lasted. Haven't spedrun minesweeper in a bit and I probably won't pick it up until I need to procrastinate on my homework once school starts.


ZMS is doing a 10k solves in *August* challenge and I've got a good start to that already (~2k so far). Therefore:

3x3:
Complete the challenge
Sub 9.50 ao1k I don't think is unreasonable.
Sub 6 single
wrm2021???

OH:
sub14 ao100

other things:
run: cada dia
spanish: por lo menos treinta horas por favor quiero dominarlo tanto y tendre clases en septiembre


----------



## Waffles (Aug 9, 2021)

Goals: be decent at clock

300 messages yay


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> From what I remember I didn't solve much and then got addicted to minesweeper. oh well, that was really fun while it lasted. Haven't spedrun minesweeper in a bit and I probably won't pick it up until I need to procrastinate on my homework once school starts.
> 
> 
> ZMS is doing a 10k solves in *August* challenge and I've got a good start to that already (~2k so far). Therefore:
> ...


Overall a solid month, or at least solid half month. Not gonna let it bog me down

Goals for September:

OH:
4k solves
sub 14 ao1k
sub 13.3 ao100 (idk. be fast)
record and recon sub14 ao50

3x3:
500ish solves or whatever who cares anymore
sub10 ao1k
record and recon sub10 ao50

School:
oh boy

Track:
oh boy!


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

At least get a PB with roux.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 2, 2021)

Goal: Get sub 15
deadline: end of this year


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 2, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Goal: Get sub 15
> deadline: end of this year


That's a pretty big goal. What do you average now?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> That's a pretty big goal. What do you average now?


19-22s


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 2, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> 19-22s


Guess I'm competing against you then.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 2, 2021)

Updated for 2021
3x3: Sub 12

5x5: Sub 1:45
Don't care about anything else rn lol


----------



## Humble Cuber (Sep 2, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> My main goals for summer are only for 4 events.
> 
> Clock - Sub 5 (Current Avg 5.7)
> 4x4 - Sub 45 (Currently Avg 53-50)
> ...


Update to my goals: 
Clock average is now 5.4 -5.5 
4x4 I achieved sub 50 but still not quite sub 45
Megaminx average is currently 1:05 -1:10

Didn’t end up achieving most of my goals but I’m still pretty happy with my progress


----------



## Waffles (Sep 3, 2021)

New goals because the old ones were dumb:

3x3: sub 15 deadline: July 2022
2x2: sub 2 deadline: 2023
4x4: sub 55 consistently deadline: 2022
5x5: sub 2 minutes deadline: 2022
Megaminx: sub 2 minutes deadline: 2022
Pyraminx: sub 6 deadline: July 2022
Skewb: idk
Clock: sub 10 deadline: July 2022
OH: sub 30 consistently deadline: 2022
BLD: idk

Might edit later, who knows


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 3, 2021)

Waffles said:


> New goals because the old ones were dumb:
> 
> 3x3: sub 15 deadline: July 2022
> 2x2: sub 2 deadline: 2023
> ...


get more ambitious, im pretty sure that you can reach most of these goals much well before the dates you listed here


----------



## Waffles (Sep 4, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> get more ambitious, im pretty sure that you can reach most of these goals much well before the dates you listed here


Good idea, it’s not like we’re getting out of this lockdown for a few years months


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 6, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Join the sub10 2H and sub14 OH ZZers before the end of 2019
> 
> lets go boi


hmm its a bit past the end of 2019 but hey at least it's done

3x3
9.58 ao100
9.999 ao1000

oh
13.94 ao100
(yeah it's not global but it's close enough I just wanted to complete the above post)




GenTheThief said:


> So now that feet's gone, I can focus solely on OH and Mega:
> OH sub 12
> Mega sub 45
> 3x3 sub 9 maybe? idrc


I've still got a lot of work to do whatever these goals are. Megaminx on hold for the moment; I'll check back in at the end of the year ig
Although it is looking like I could realistically be sub12 oh and only be mid/low 9 with 2h which I think would be really funny


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 28, 2021)

Short term goals
Goals:
Sub 15 3x3
Sub 30 OH
Finish off L ZBLL and review T and U at least twice(and use it actively in solves)
Also finish off Mehta algs and H, Pi, S and AS 2GLL(for OH)
Sub 3 2x2 and finish off full CLL

Deadline:
December 31 2021
yeah December 31 because Jan-March is exam prep time and I wouldn't have much time to cube.

Long term goals:
Get some new hardware
Sub 12-10 3x3 and beyond
Sub 20 OH
Sub 2 2x2
Get sponsored
Get an NR

Deadline:
End of 2022-Mid 2023

Life goals(probably irrelevant in a cubing forum lmao):
Perform well at mid-term which starts from 8th Nov 2021 and at finals in may(and impress dad)
Find the right hobby-school balance.
Start basketball, track and cricket again(that is, after I get fully vaccinated).
Ace my college exams next year.
Learn Python, JS, C and C++(just for fun)


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Short term goals
> Goals:
> Sub 15 3x3
> Sub 30 OH
> ...


Kinda similar to my goals but only with sub 15 3x3. I also have a long term goal of sub 15~10


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 28, 2021)

Goal: Get a sub-12 Average on cam using 3x3 waterman
Deadline: No Deadline
Holdbacks: People


----------



## Garf (Nov 3, 2021)

What are your longterm/shortterm goals in speedcubing?
My short term goals is to push myself and stay motivated during solves so that I can look ahead better and solve faster.
Long term goals are sub 5 in 3x3, sub 2 in 2x2, sub 20 in 4x4, sub 40 in 5x5, sub 1 in 6x6, and sub 1:30 in 7x7.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 3, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Long term goals are sub 5 in 3x3, sub 2 in 2x2, sub 20 in 4x4, sub 40 in 5x5, sub 1 in 6x6, and sub 1:30 in 7x7.


Wow. Very ambitious, if not impossible. 

Short term goals:
Full CN on 3x3
CLL and sub 3.5 on 2x2
Sub 20 on square 1
Sub 50 on 4x4
Sub 1:30 on 5x5
Sub 3:30 on 6x6
Sub 4:30 on 7x7


Long Term:
Full Eg on 2x2, sub 2.
Full ZZ/CFOP Method neutrality, CN ZZ, sub 8. 3x3
Sub 35 4x4
Sub 1:05 5x5
Sub 2:20 6x6 
Sub 3:15 7x7
Sub 4 Pyra and Skewb
Sub 10 clock
Sub 1:00 Mega
Sub 10 + full csp squan
Mo3 in 4x4+5x5 Bld
Sub 2 Blind
10/10 Multi


----------



## Scollier (Nov 3, 2021)

Main Goal: Learn 3BLD. I seriously want to learn it, but I'm struggling with it 

Goals for 3x3:

Become sub 2
Optimize full PLL
Learn better F2L

I may or may not add to this, but I'm keeping this realistic, I don't want to be overambitious or overwhelm myself.


----------



## Flowkap (Nov 3, 2021)

I actually just enjoy puzzling right now. anyway these would be cool to achieve:

Sub 30s on 3x3 with both CFOP and Roix

Sub 1:30 on 4x4 

Sub 5 on 2x2 

Getting a 5x5, Megaminx, Skewb and potentially a lot more puzzles.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 3, 2021)

As I only do 2 events (3 if you count superflip solves) mine is pretty simple.

Short
Sub 15, full OLL (half way done) 3x3
Sub 2 4x4

Long
Sub 12 or 10 3x3
Sub 1:30, yau 4x4


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 4, 2021)

short: sub 38 Roux 3x3
learn full OLL and PBL (Ortega) and sub-9

Long maybe: sub-20 and then world-class roux 3x3
sub-4 2x2


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 4, 2021)

short term: 
learn dual CN with roux
continue learning CLL on 2x2 (stopped last year december)
sub-5 on pyra
sub-6:00 on 7x7
sub-3:30 on 6x6
do 5x5 again lol

long teerm:
eventually learn full CMLL and get sub-6 with roux
get faster at OH
start doing blind
sub-40 on megaminx


----------



## Garf (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, we can all have goals, right? Some good long term goals, some short term goals. Well, what is a reward for achieving that goal, to keep you motivated in every single solve that you do? What will push you? How will it push you?
Okay, Imma stop. Just some thoughts to have.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 5, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What is a reward for achieving that goal


Getting good comp results, getting to win, and podium at comps, getting sponsored, ect.



TheEpicCuber said:


> What will push you?


Being $20,000 in debt because of cubes. I need to make it back, quick.....


TheEpicCuber said:


> How will it push you.


Self explanatory.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 10, 2021)

Updated goals for the rest of 2021
2x2: Finish CLL and become sub 4
3x3 Become sub 12 + finish blue cross CN
4x4 Sub 50
5x5 Sub 1:40
6x6: Sub 3:30
7x7: Sub 5:00


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 10, 2021)

*Goal*: learn full OLL
So far learned abut 35/57 cases
*Deadline: *March 20th 2022


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 10, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> *Goal*: learn full OLL
> So far learned abut 35/57 cases
> *Deadline: *March 20th 2022


I thought this said 35/37 and I thought to myself "I knew I wasn't the only lazy one!"


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Short term goals
> Goals:
> Sub 15 3x3
> Sub 30 OH
> ...


As of Nov 11 2021, I can say that I'm halfway through this.
I'm close to sub 17 2H and average around 34 OH
as for ZBLL.... midterms are going on and I'll finish off TUL after that


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 17, 2021)

*Goal: *Get my YouTube channel to 50 subs
*Deadline: *February 27th 2022


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

2x2 - Sub 2 - 2023
3x3 - Sub 10 - July 2022
4x4 - Sub 1 - 2023

Skewb - Sub 5 - Before @TheCubingCuber347 
Pyraminx - Sub 8 - 2022
Squan - Sub 30 - 2022


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 13, 2021)

Mine is

3x3 short term: 20, 18, 16, 14
3x3 long term: 10, 8

2x2 short: 4
2x2 long: 2

can anyone give me a suggestion, I know how to solve 4x4, but should I work on getting it faster? I am currently 2.30mins on 4x4

Pyraminx: 5

Ps: the cube I spend most time practising is 1x1, it’s just fun


----------



## Garf (Dec 13, 2021)

Additional goal: become good with keeping BLD info in short-term memory with quick memo time.


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 13, 2021)

My goals are to get

Sub 10 on 3x3
sub 30 on OH and later low 20's 
Sub 1:30 5x5 and then sub 1 minute thinking of using hoya
Do something with 4x4 even if it is to practice until I get a 5x5
Shoot a clock and skewb
At least try 6x6 and 7x7
Not give up on bld
Try mega
Get sub 5 on 2x2 and prya
Overall I want to be an allrounder with some emphasis on about 4 events.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm going to a comp in less than a week

Windy City New Year 2022 Goals:

3x3: Finals, sub 8 single? sub 10 average
3x3 OH: Top 5, sub 12 single, sub 13.3 average. Top WR200 would be cool 
5x5: sub 1:50

FTO: make cutoff
3x3 Oven mitt: sub25?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Short term goals
> Goals:
> Sub 15 3x3
> Sub 30 OH
> ...


3x3: I'm a long way off(mid-low 16 avg)
OH: I have to drop another 3 seconds and nah it's not happening in a week
2x2: I'm done with CLL but I average low 3
ZBLL: I finished L 2 weeks ago yay!!(as for drilling, I'm halfway through T)
Mehta algs: done with EOLE and CDRLL, have a few JTLEs and that monster called full DCAL.
2GLL: I haven't touched it yet and I have other priorities


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm going to a comp in less than a week
> 
> Windy City New Year 2022 Goals:
> 
> ...


well, uh

3x3: 10.4 r1, 10.7 r2
only an 8.8 single in r1. I was the only person in finals to not get a sub10 single

oh: 12.5 sub12 fail - oh well, im still happy with 12.5
DNF - didn't start the timer and missed a low/sub 10
15.1 - had a meh locky RUD diag sune
12.0 - hell yeah
20 - messed up eoline. counting 20 gave me a 16.19 average. technically pb by 0.03, but its 3 seconds slower than my global

5x5 - almost sub 1:40 hell yeah i didn't even practice this

FTO - didn't learn bensico so i just stuck with cage. got a 4:30 and then DNFed second solve bc i messed up edges

Oven mitts - got flamed bc i didn't bring the right type of oven mitts despite there being no regulations whatsoever about what constitutes an oven mitt. i borrowed some and got a 56 average.


a fun comp. it was cool meeting some new ppl. the fatigue of 4am solving was not something i had proper prepared myself for.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Overall a solid month, or at least solid half month. Not gonna let it bog me down
> 
> Goals for September:
> 
> ...


I have not had monthly goals since this, bc school; oh boy

Goals for January:

OH:
2k solves
sub13 ao100, sub 13.3 ao1k
record sub 13.5 ao50
drill oh zbll once

3x3:
2k solves
push mid 9 global
record sub10 ao50

school: don't die

track: same


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 1, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Oven mitts - got flamed bc i didn't bring the right type of oven mitts despite there being no regulations whatsoever about what constitutes an oven mitt. i borrowed some and got a 56 average.


Sounds like a poor organizer. I'll be your lawyer and sue for you no problem.

EDIT: wow, people like this idea, lol.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2022)

ok new goals time(a bit realistic this time):

3x3(low 16 global):
2/3s of Sune ZB(should take only about 2 days)
mid 15 global

2x2(low 3 global):
EG-1
sub 3(or 2.5 since CLL is enough for sub 3)
1 look

OH(low 30s global, inconsistent):
finally learn some 2GLL apart from TUL
28-29 global
clean up my turning

time limit: with the time I have now, ummm... last week of May??


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 11, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> I have not had monthly goals since this, bc school; oh boy
> 
> Goals for January:
> 
> ...


oop forgot to update

Feburary goals:

OH:
buy a real main
finish the ao1k
push sub13
drill zbll oh u scrub

3x3:
1k solves
push low mid9 global
plan eoline+1 more often
review zbll
record sub9.8 ao25+

mega: learn 4 flips

bld: if i wanna win a talent show i should be better at 3bld
get back to sub4


school: develop good habits this semester

track: run


----------



## Garf (Feb 11, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> oop forgot to update
> 
> Feburary goals:
> 
> ...


What events in track?


----------



## Merp (Feb 11, 2022)

February goal: 3x3 sub-25 Ao1000


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 11, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What events in track?


I do long sprints (200, 400), long hurdles (300, 400), and sometimes jumps (high and long).


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 11, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> I do long sprints (200, 400), long hurdles (300, 400), and sometimes jumps (high and long).


oh that’s awesome i’m a 400 runner and high jumper, good luck this spring season!


----------



## Lightning (Feb 12, 2022)

February goal: sub 20 ao100 on 3x3


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 12, 2022)

My goal is to get sub-15 average (currently sub-20)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 12, 2022)

February Goals:
2x2: Finish EG-1
3x3: Keep working on Cross+1 in inspection, comfortably sub 12.
5x5: Sub 1:30
Pyraminx: Get more comfortable with top first, sub 8.


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh and also:
3x3: Learn COLL for 3x3 and use that for 2x2 cll
3x3 v2: get better at look ahead, F2L, cross and colour neutral
4x4: SSSPPPEEEEEEDDD


----------



## Plutark (Feb 12, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> Oh and also:
> 3x3: Learn COLL for 3x3 and use that for 2x2 cll
> 3x3 v2: get better at look ahead, F2L, cross and colour neutral
> 4x4: SSSPPPEEEEEEDDD


I wouldn't use COLL algs for CLL because COLL has a lot of RUD algs, which are really slow on 2x2.


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 12, 2022)

Meisme said:


> I wouldn't use COLL algs for CLL because COLL has a lot of RUD algs, which are really slow on 2x2.


Ok thanks for the tip


----------



## Solomon76 (Mar 10, 2022)

I have an WCA comp this weekend.
- My main goal is to avg 25s or better in 3x3. My current best WCA 3x3 avg is 38.63.
- I'm capable of averaging sub 22, but I'll be okay with sub 25.
- After looking at the field, sub 28ish should get me to the 2nd round. So getting to the 2nd round kind of a sub-goal.
I'll update this post after the comp with a report of how things went.


----------



## Mr Cuber (Mar 10, 2022)

*Goal*
Get to sub 20 avrage
*Deadline*
Before december ( my first major competition Ocieania championships)


----------



## BirbBrain (Mar 11, 2022)

end of 2022 goal
sub 10 on 3x3
memorize full coll
sub 15 on squan
go to more comps


----------



## Solomon76 (Mar 13, 2022)

Solomon76 said:


> I have an WCA comp this weekend.
> - My main goal is to avg 25s or better in 3x3. My current best WCA 3x3 avg is 38.63.
> - I'm capable of averaging sub 22, but I'll be okay with sub 25.
> - After looking at the field, sub 28ish should get me to the 2nd round. So getting to the 2nd round kind of a sub-goal.
> I'll update this post after the comp with a report of how things went.


I slightly missed my main goal. My 1st round average of 26.78 got me into the second round. My 2nd round average was 25.64, so I didn't get a sub 25s avg. I did get a sub 20 solve (19.33), which is my new official pb. I also got to see Max Park set a new 4x4 and 3x3 OH record.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 14, 2022)

End of year goal, sub 10 ao100 (minimum) on 3x3, with zz-ct


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 14, 2022)

Real sub-10 3x3 Solve for pb
Sub 1.3 2x2 solve for pb
Get better at 4x4 and improve Yau

idk when but perferably in the next month and a half, also getting new cubes soon


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 25, 2022)

Finish learning full PLL
Start learning OLL (mostly the really relevant ones)
Learn Ortega for 2x2

I hope to get these done by New Years but if I don't finish then, I will settle for Easter


----------



## hyn (Sep 25, 2022)

Finish eg-1 (still 34/43 cases to learn) by 9th of October


----------



## Findnf (Sep 25, 2022)

To podium at a competition for clock


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Sep 26, 2022)

Sub 15 on 3x3 global average sub 1 min on 4x4


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 26, 2022)

Sub-4 skewb hopefully by May of 2023. Learning NS algs.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 26, 2022)

To not miss winning a round of an event you don't practice by 0.3. And then getting 4th because top 3 was so tight. Duh


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 19, 2022)

Goal: Learn full OLL(currently 25/57) and PLL(18/21)

Deadline: Before my 1st cubing anniversary (Jan 15 2023)


----------

